# Dean Ambrose Pre-Debut Discussion Thread



## D.M.N.

http://www.pwinsider.com/article/67...nfronts-mick-foley-in-wrestlemania-hotel.html



> The following video has leaked online, although as to what the purpose is, I can't yet tell you. It features Mick Foley being confronted for what "his generation" did to the wrestling business by WWE developmental talent Dean Ambrose, who had a dark match last night at the Raw taping


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZcwPGLqQ9I

A bit of an odd one. Is this legit beef Ambrose has with Foley or worked? If it's the latter then can we read into it that Ambrose will be moving up to the main roster pretty sharpish? Seems a bit too random.

Could Ambrose get onto the main roster and straight into a feud with Foley?

(ps, apologies if thread has already been created, I can't see any threads in the General WWE section due to forum problems)


EDIT: Here is a great recap of the feud so far for those that don't want to read through 20+ pages of us all marking out like little kids. Credit to Beatles123 for this:



Beatles123 said:


> Look on the first page.
> 
> It started with that vid. Since then, he's been trying to make Foley be exposed as the cause of, as he puts it, "A lost generation" trying to emulate Foley and getting hurt, as well as Dean himself. He had been through countless deathmatches in CZW and injured his body, as well as seeing his friends not survive because of it.
> 
> He has posted vids of people injuring themselves doing backyard wrestling and such, as well as posting pica of his scarred body and making it known that he was being told by WWE to go home when he was arriving to debut because of Foley. He feels he's holding him down like HE'S a criminal when Foley is the same thing.
> 
> Foley does not want any part of it because Ambrose would not show him respect and not mention his children. in addition to Regal telling Mick to be careful due to his psychological mindgames, Ambrose counters by saying he never did mention them, but Foley IS blinding them to reality. Foley says he can't get into this like Cactus Jack did in 1995 with his "Cane Dewy" promo. not at his age and not with someone he feels can seriously take liberties in the ring. Ambrose mournes the loss of Foley's "Testicular Fortitude" and calls him, in terms he can understand, "The cowardly lion of WWE"
> 
> To be continued...


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA

*Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at Hotel...*






Damn, this guy excites me.

When WWE debut him, they better have his character and storylines mapped out. And a better name, too, it doesn't get much more generic than Dean Ambrose.


----------



## Brown Hippy

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Damn Tyler Black cut his hair?



















:troll


----------



## Hypno

*Re: Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at Hotel...*

OHSHITOHSHITOHSHITOHSHIT

If they bring him in to feud with Foley from the get go, then I'll be so fucking happy.


----------



## Dyl

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

a young wrestler wouldn't be stupid enough to do this if it wasn't a work. Interesting


----------



## chrispepper

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

He's going to be amazing if booked right..


----------



## peowulf

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Meh, I can't hear a word Dean Ambrose is saying.


----------



## illmat

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Obviously a work. He will come in a continue to blame the Attitude group for the business failures and each guy from the old generation or even the knew generation will give him their finishing move.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at Hotel...*

Ambrose is something totally different, that's who pro-wrestling needs right now. Call him up!


----------



## lisa12000

*Re: Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at Hotel...*

Im really excited by this guy, lets hope that WWE gets it right with him from the start! cant wait to see him on TV


----------



## ThisIzLeon

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Ambrose Vs Foley at Extreme Rules? because of content of the confrontation it makes perfect sense.


----------



## holt_hogan

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

My gut says he's creating an opportunity for himself.

I've followed Ambrose for a while in FCW, he's a great talent. Certainly has the 'IT' factor. Whether he can carry that to the big leagues will certainly be interesting.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

WOW , that was sick , it would be an interesting feud if they booked it ..


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

100% work it wasn't leaked Foley Tweated the link out


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

interesting hope this is going to be some storyline


----------



## krai999

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*


----------



## Shock

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

It's cool to see him interact with such a big name, but I don't understand what Ambrose could have against (kayfabe) his generation. Even if I did, I wouldn't like the fact that he was criticising such an amazing generation. Hopefully it's not too long before he's on TV. WWE have an unspeakably big star on their hands if they decide to use him correctly.


----------



## septurum

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Awesome. Now bring him up already.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at Hotel...*

Dean Ambrose is a fine name - Dean Moriarty/James Dean combined with Ambrose meaning "undying, immortal". 

You can't really hear what Dean is saying in parts, but he holds Foley accountable for a lost generation. Dean would have been 13-14 when Foley was coming off the top of the cell. Dean mentions specifically 14 yr olds so the time frame would work. Is Dean going to put hardcore wrestling "on trial" and use Foley to do it? Holds Foley to blame for a generation of kids thinking unprotected chair shots and jumping off roofs was the way to make it in the wwe?

I believe this is on order ---> :mark:


----------



## the fox

*Re: Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at Hotel...*

he was on raw last night(dark match)
and he had a meeting with wwe creative team so something is already planned sooner than later


----------



## Lennon

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Fuck yes! Ambrose is gonna be huge if he's used right, bring it on!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at Hotel...*

The bastard stepchild of Raven and Brian Pillman is making his debut soon and it will be epic. Him retiring Foley for good would be a great start.


----------



## Silent KEEL

*Re: Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at Hotel...*

Dean Ambrose is awesome, just the way he delivers his lines, he believes every word he is saying, which is something most people are missing when they do promos. Maybe he will debut the next time Foley makes an appearance and beat the hell out of him.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at Hotel...*

Now this guy is legit. He should be the one crowds are chanting for instead of boring nerds.


----------



## Silent KEEL

*Re: Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at Hotel...*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Now this guy is legit. He should be the one crowds are chanting for instead of boring nerds.


Really? Really? Really?

First of all, there can be more than one person that the crowds chant for.

Second of all, he hasn't debuted yet, so nobody knows of him yet, nobody outside of the IWC.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at Hotel...*

I didn't mean before he's on tv, obviously that couldn't happen. Just hoping people make the right decision.


----------



## Silent KEEL

*Re: Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at Hotel...*

I hope they don't chant for him, I hope he makes everybody hate him. He seems like a psycho path and I would love it if he was able to sustain heat rather than being cheered because he is cool.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at Hotel...*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I didn't mean before he's on tv, obviously that couldn't happen. Just hoping people make the right decision.


Why can't they cheer for both? Also why do you have to take every thread off topic?

Also the 'nerd' thing? LOL.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at Hotel...*

Because he actually deserves it, maybe that's why. They shouldn't cheer for both because you've got to take a side. Fans don't seem to know what they want, half the time, they cheer for boring, soulless wrestlers and the other half is for guys who excel on the mic. Make up your mind.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at Hotel...*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Because he actually deserves it, maybe that's why. Fans don't seem to know what they want, half the time, they cheer for boring, soulless wrestlers and the other half it's for charisma. Make up your mind.


Maybe one day you'll work out what charisma is.


----------



## FearIs4UP

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Can't wait for Ambrose. I love his character.


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Hell yeah! Ambrose! He needs to get called up into the main roster so he can be in my fave five WWE sig lol.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at Hotel...*

Ambrose is awesome. People blame the talent for not being able to make themselves stars, but with guys like this around it'll show that the problem is creative.


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Shock said:


> It's cool to see him interact with such a big name, *but I don't understand what Ambrose could have against (kayfabe) his generation. Even if I did, I wouldn't like the fact that he was criticising such an amazing generation*. Hopefully it's not too long before he's on TV. WWE have an unspeakably big star on their hands if they decide to use him correctly.


Just going from what was said in the video.

The idea I believe they're going with is for him to chastise Foley and the 'extreme generation' for the liberties they took with their own bodies, and how they walked free, how irresponsible they were as 'rolemodels', how it lead to the 'backyard generation' Ambrose 'grew up' in, a period of time that took many of his friends victims.

And he wants to hold someone accountable for it. And Foley seems the best fit for this storyline in the WWE.

I have a feeling this could be the WWE going for a very real storyline, addressing the issues of not doing this at home.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at Hotel...*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Now this guy is legit. He should be the one crowds are chanting for instead of boring nerds.


what an asinine post.

you keep calling out Bryan for being boring and not charismatic enough, while your repetitive, regurgitating posts about him is actually cut from the same cloth.

makes it not so fun to read a thread where you contribute - you literally suck the fun out of the proverbial room with this bullshit....geezzz, you seem like an intelligent guy, grow the hell up

and before you say "well, if you don't like it, just skip my post" - that bloody Hindenburg avatar is like a freaking flashlight to the eye - can't skip past without looking - mostly like you can't seem to stop rehashing the same old comments and forwarding DB's sections on your DVR - please, for the love of all that is holy, good and just in the world - for once post something else than the predictable norm

*rant over-skedover*

PPS> you are right, Ambrose is legit


Edit> never mind, I see you are only 25... disregard my post - don't even know why I got worked up now...


----------



## Steve.

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Tenacious.C. said:


> Just going from what was said in the video.
> 
> The idea I believe they're going with is for him to chastise Foley and the 'extreme generation' for the liberties they took with their own bodies, and how they walked free, how irresponsible they were as 'rolemodels', how it lead to the 'backyard generation' Ambrose 'grew up' in, a period of time that took many of his friends victims.
> 
> And he wants to hold someone accountable for it. And Foley seems the best fit for this storyline in the WWE.
> 
> I have a feeling this could be the WWE going for a very real storyline, addressing the issues of not doing this at home.


 If this is the way they are going with this (if it does happen) then HOLY SHIT it sounds amazing :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Shock said:


> It's cool to see him interact with such a big name, but I don't understand what Ambrose could have against (kayfabe) his generation. Even if I did, I wouldn't like the fact that he was criticising such an amazing generation. Hopefully it's not too long before he's on TV. WWE have an unspeakably big star on their hands if they decide to use him correctly.


If they bring up his Indy Background, Dean has quite a bit to blame Foley for, kayfabe wise.


This guy isn't Punk or Daniel Bryan. He didn't rise from ROH (though DGUSA/Evolve is pretty close). He came from a background filled with deathmatch-style matches. So called garbage wrestling. 

If it wasn't for the ECW guys and Foley, he probably wouldn't be in the business. So it makes sense.


----------



## Silent KEEL

*Re: Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at Hotel...*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Because he actually deserves it, maybe that's why. They shouldn't cheer for both because you've got to take a side. Fans don't seem to know what they want, half the time, they cheer for boring, soulless wrestlers and the other half is for guys who excel on the mic. Make up your mind.


Different things just work for different people, I don't understand why that is so hard to get. I get that you like to troll around these boards with your love of mic skills and need nothing else, so that is probably my answer, so whatever. You are finally in the majority of the IWC when it comes to Ambrose, so liking him won't get you much attention. I guess you'll just have to harp on how bad he is used when he finally debuts to get it.


----------



## ultimatekrang

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

this guy is getting hailed as the iwc saviour? it was cool but its a pretty lame motivation to be going at mick.


----------



## Undashing Rom

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



peowulf said:


> Meh, I can't hear a word Dean Ambrose is saying.


Me too. Plus, it was staged.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Shock said:


> It's cool to see him interact with such a big name, but I don't understand what Ambrose could have against (kayfabe) his generation. Even if I did, *I wouldn't like the fact that he was criticising such an amazing generation*. Hopefully it's not too long before he's on TV. WWE have an unspeakably big star on their hands if they decide to use him correctly.


that's the whole point of being a heel , to not like him 


the storyline sounds so interesting to me .. i really hope they get it on TV


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

This would be a fantastic storyline.


----------



## Gene_Wilder

*Re: Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at Hotel...*



The Redeemer said:


> I hope they don't chant for him, I hope he makes everybody hate him. He seems like a psycho path and I would love it if he was able to sustain heat rather than being cheered because he is cool.


exactly. my biggest problem with the crowd in miami last night. if you think D. Bryan is a good heel then boo him even if u do it with a smile on ur face, give him the heat he deserves.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Love Ambrose, he's gonna be a star.


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



ultimatekrang said:


> this guy is getting hailed as the iwc saviour? it was cool but its a pretty lame motivation to be going at mick.


Don't be lazy, look him up. Ambrose is a fucking stud.


----------



## 777

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

This was pretty sweet. Looking forward to the call-up.


----------



## Nikasaur

*Re: Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at Hotel...*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Now this guy is legit. He should be the one crowds are chanting for instead of boring nerds.


You hate Bryan

WE GET IT


----------



## Silent KEEL

*Re: Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at Hotel...*



Gene_Wilder said:


> exactly. my biggest problem with the crowd in miami last night. if you think D. Bryan is a good heel then boo him even if u do it with a smile on ur face, give him the heat he deserves.


Well I'd rather have him be a tweener, so he can keep the attitude and still be cheered. I think he should be like Eddie G in that he does whatever it takes to win, but keep bragging about being great.


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

He's going to be criticizing the hardcore matches and using Foley as a scapegoat and whipping boy for it.

The ultimate in heel hypocrisy would be to have a brutal hardcore match with Foley to "once and for all hold him accountable."

This reminds me of the Anti-Hardcore angle Foley worked in ECW as Cactus Jack.


----------



## Kid Kablam

*Re: Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at Hotel...*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Now this guy is legit. He should be the one crowds are chanting for instead of boring nerds.



That's right, tell us exactly who crowds should be chanting for. Go on. While you're at it, tell them why, and how you know so much more than them. You do realize that just because Bryan lost, it doesn't make you any less wrong then you were before mania, right?

People are responding to him, just watch the pop he gets for the raw dark match.


----------



## SandyRavage

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

That was tremendous, Foley sold it brilliantly and I love Ambrose's Pillman style character. When is he in gimmick? etc, great job


----------



## Spike

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Well, we do need some new heels. He could be good.


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

This is going to be an awesome year in WWE.


----------



## Dub

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Its a work, but man that was awesome.


----------



## mcc4374

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Can't wait for him to get called up to the main shows. He'll be the next Dean Ambrose.


----------



## Gene_Wilder

*Re: Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at Hotel...*



The Redeemer said:


> Well I'd rather have him be a tweener, so he can keep the attitude and still be cheered. I think he should be like Eddie G in that he does whatever it takes to win, but keep bragging about being great.


no problem with that


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



ultimatekrang said:


> this guy is getting hailed as the iwc saviour? it was cool but its a pretty lame motivation to be going at mick.


have you seen his other stuff and i am not even talking about the indy stuff but about fcw


----------



## God Movement

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

As soon as Ambrose gets put on the main roster. SUPER PUSH him. I mean Push him more than you did Del Rio, because this guy is money.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I'm hoping to see his debut within the next few months (heck, I'd love it if he debuted next week), I just can't get enough of anything Dean Ambrose. Both men were brilliant in that video and despite Foley being out of shape now, Ambrose entering a feud with him, killing him on the microphone and then beating him in the ring would do wonders for him.


----------



## superfudge

*Re: Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at Hotel...*

Was Foley in on that?


----------



## Silent KEEL

*Re: Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at Hotel...*

If he wasn't, moxley would be released..


----------



## Kid Kablam

*Re: Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at Hotel...*



superfudge said:


> Was Foley in on that?


Doesn't matter. All that matters is that I believed Ambrose, and Holy God did I believe him.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

*Re: Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at Hotel...*

Dean Ambrose is fearless.

Champions are fearless.


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at Hotel...*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Now this guy is legit. He should be the one crowds are chanting for instead of boring nerds.


You know Punk is a nerd too, right? 

Just making sure.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at Hotel...*

Isn't Foley on RAW next week?

Maybe this storyline kicks off next week?


----------



## CM Jewels

*Re: Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at Hotel...*

THE FUCKING FUTURE!


----------



## muttgeiger

*Re: Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at Hotel...*



Gene_Wilder said:


> exactly. my biggest problem with the crowd in miami last night. if you think D. Bryan is a good heel then boo him even if u do it with a smile on ur face, give him the heat he deserves.


stop. D-bryan is actually not a good heel anyway, he is a good overall character, so people like him. you cant ask the fans to playact along w/ the wrestlers


----------



## Kid Kablam

*Re: Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at Hotel...*

I can't wait till he feuds with Cody Rhodes. Within two years, that could be a huge feud. Look at how close he gets to Foley. He's insane, the man is insane.


----------



## DeadPresident18

*Re: Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at Hotel...*

maybefoley starts cutting a promo and ambrose comes and tells him the same thing he told foley at the hotel or maybe even challenge him to a anything goes match


----------



## Xist2inspire

*Re: Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at Hotel...*



Kid Kablam said:


> I can't wait till he feuds with Cody Rhodes. Within two years, that could be a huge feud. Look at how close he gets to Foley. He's insane, the man is insane.


Screw Cody, I want to see Ambrose/Orton in a storyline similar to Sting/Vampiro, with Ambrose constantly antagonizing and mocking Orton, berating him for being a "toothless garden snake," refusing to fight Orton until he sinks to his level, until Orton finally snaps - which is what Ambrose wanted all along.


----------



## Davion McCool

*Re: Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at Hotel...*

Oh I marked. Foley is possibly the best promo guy ever (watch his ECW stuff) and Ambrose is already approaching him, despite being so damned young. The past and the future right here.


----------



## truk83

*Re: Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at Hotel...*

Moxley is just fucking brilliant.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at Hotel...*

Dean Ambrose is the new Brian Fn Pillman! He has balls to do so, but whatever stunts Dean's friends did seeing Mick to do, you can't blame him.He must of been on drugs, all I know is if Dean did that, talk in my eyes crap with him, he will ate the floor,lol. Maybe this was staged, to get Dean up to the main roster can't wait..


----------



## Trumpet Thief

*Re: Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at Hotel...*

My favourite wrestler of all time, and my favourite 'new' wrestler squaring off? FUCK YES.

Clearly Mick was in on it. How wouldn't he be aware of the (arguably) the biggest deal coming out of FCW this year? I can't wait till Dean gets called up. Him and Foley will set the world on fire, as long as Mick is given the time to get into better shape for one last goldmine feud.


----------



## Gene_Wilder

*Re: Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at Hotel...*



muttgeiger said:


> stop. D-bryan is actually not a good heel anyway, he is a good overall character, so people like him. you cant ask the fans to playact along w/ the wrestlers


*twirls mic in hand* uh a "smark" crowd like the one at Raw I sure as hell can. If what the IWC wants is for Bryan to be a heel then set the example. Otherwise don't complain about lack of a crowd reaction or heat the next time he doesn't get it.


----------



## Gene_Wilder

*Re: Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at Hotel...*



Xist2inspire said:


> Screw Cody, I want to see Ambrose/Orton in a storyline similar to Sting/Vampiro, with Ambrose constantly antagonizing and mocking Orton, berating him for being a "toothless garden snake," refusing to fight Orton until he sinks to his level, until Orton finally snaps - which is what Ambrose wanted all along.


hellzzz yesss -- but I want Ambrose/Foley first. Let the Joker take on Commissioner Gordon before getting to Batman.


----------



## CM Jewels

*Re: Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at Hotel...*



Gene_Wilder said:


> hellzzz yesss -- but I want Ambrose/Foley first. Let the Joker take on Commissioner Gordon before getting to Batman.


Exactly.

That Orton idea is GOLD though.

Very Batman/Joker like.


----------



## krai999

*Re: Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at Hotel...*



Davion McCool said:


> Oh I marked. Foley is possibly the best promo guy ever (watch his ECW stuff) and Ambrose is already approaching him, despite being so damned young. The past and the future right here.






and he only did this promo when he was about 22 years old


----------



## Dan Rodmon

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Coooool.


----------



## Davion McCool

*Re: Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at Hotel...*

When I start to lose my faith in the current wrestling biz (like after seeing what WWE did to Dragon at Wrestlemania, for instance), I like to tour of youtube and watch all of Moxley/Ambrose's promos again.

In many ways, this little gem here from FCW is my favourite of the lot:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjbfabDHeZI&feature=related

None of the fireworks, emotional roller-coaster rides or storytelling of his more famous promos, but what Ambrose does here is take a card-filler match with some random worker who he _even admits_ he doesn't even know, and sells it in one minute flat. With _zero story_ and nothing to work with Ambrose makes you care about the match, all while telling us something about his character. There are WWE Champions who can do less with a multi-month long feud between two established superstars than Ambrose does here.

Foley's heights as a promo-cutter are far, far beyond anything we've seen from Ambrose yet but the guy is making up the ground scarily fast. And the thing about Ambrose, is he just keeps improving, keeps innovating and learning how to use his abilities better.

EDIT: While we are linking to youtube, here is an example of what the pinnacle of Promo-cutting is like. Cactus Jack at his finest: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-lJTvgaZME


----------



## Shenmue

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I cant wait to see Ambrose debut


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at Hotel...*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Now this guy is legit. He should be the one crowds are chanting for instead of boring nerds.


I can only say one thing to you.

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

This should be interesting...


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Ambrose and Mick Foley would put one heck of a street fight. Ambrose is soon to debut since they are debuting many guys right now. I say he is RAW bound IMO.


----------



## The Ice King

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I just want him on TV NOW! So beyond amazing! Can.Not.Wait!


----------



## Kid Kablam

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Chicago Warrior said:


> Ambrose and Mick Foley would put one heck of a street fight. Ambrose is soon to debut since they are debuting many guys right now. I say he is RAW bound IMO.


He takes a beating well. His match with William Regal is pretty brutal while still being PG. He also goes nuts.


----------



## Deebow

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

That was pretty intense.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I just do not understand why this glorious human being is not on my television every week. Pro Wrestling needs Dean Ambrose.


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA

*Re: Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at Hotel...*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Because he actually deserves it, maybe that's why. They shouldn't cheer for both because you've got to take a side. Fans don't seem to know what they want, half the time, they cheer for boring, soulless wrestlers and the other half is for guys who excel on the mic. Make up your mind.


Dean Ambrose hasn't even debuted yet and he deserves to be cheered ?
Your logic is god awful.



On topic that was pretty cool. This guy seems to have everything it takes to make it , lets just hope he is booked right.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Dean Ambrose the greatest man that ever lived?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I see Damien Sandow debuted on Smackdown last night, Ryback re-debuted too, We all know Brock and Tensai re-debuted on Monday too, it can't be too long before we see Dean Ambrose, surely!?


----------



## ScottishLuchador

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Can someone post some of this guy's work? I've heard his promos which are really good, but only seen one match and felt his in-ring work was average, but everyone on here seems high on him so I really can't judge until I've seen some more matches. PM me with links if you can.


----------



## krai999

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



ScottishLuchador said:


> Can someone post some of this guy's work? I've heard his promos which are really good, but only seen one match and felt his in-ring work was average, but everyone on here seems high on him so I really can't judge until I've seen some more matches. PM me with links if you can.


some of his promos













some of his ring work


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



ScottishLuchador said:


> Can someone post some of this guy's work? I've heard his promos which are really good, but only seen one match and felt his in-ring work was average, but everyone on here seems high on him so I really can't judge until I've seen some more matches. PM me with links if you can.


Root around the multimedia section for his matches. Seabs' megapost contains some of his work. But definitely check out the FCW matches posted here, specifically vs Rollins and vs Regal. There's an FCW house show match with CM Punk on YT too, another one you should watch. Some of his best work to date.


----------



## the fox

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

they are really high on him according to reports from yesterday smackdown taping he was praised a lot after his match with Ezekiel jackson and his pre match promo and he is being set for a big debut and big first feud


----------



## 777

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

That match with Regal made my personal top ten match list for 2011. A lot of really cool stuff going on.


----------



## Kid Kablam

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



ScottishLuchador said:


> Can someone post some of this guy's work? I've heard his promos which are really good, but only seen one match and felt his in-ring work was average, but everyone on here seems high on him so I really can't judge until I've seen some more matches. PM me with links if you can.


He is more personality driven than workrate driven, so he doesn't have a bevy of suplex and/or submission holds. What he does well is taking pain, act out of his mind, and tell stories.


----------



## Joshi

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

First he bashes Rock on Twitter about his sharpshooter, now this, new Legend Killer in the making? ^^


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Its Simple:

Ambrose is BAUCE!


----------



## SimplyIncredible

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



RevolverSnake said:


> Dean Ambrose the greatest man that ever lived?


Hell no, that Aries.


----------



## DaftFox

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Ambrose needs to be on the A show. I think a feud with Foley would be absolutely amazing but I wouldn't be opposed to Ambrose trying this stunt on a few more superstars from the attitude era.

I definitely want him to debut in a unique way as opposed to just coming out and cutting a promo. Would love him to jump someone backstage or from the crowd.


----------



## Pop Tatari

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

He has such a great gimmick which is a rarity theses days.


----------



## FearIs4UP

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Him debuting to feud with Foley would be amazing. Could see them having a ridiculous stipulation match.


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



> Mick Foley ‏ @realMickFoley
> Having a blast with my kids at Disney. Not really concerned about some guy I've never heard of.





> Dean Ambrose ‏ @TheDeanAmbrose
> Must be nice to be so arrogant and oblivious. Guilt free family funtime. Just great. Good for you. @realMickFoley


:mark:


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES

Just give me a match ala Backlash 2004 (even though it wont most likely happen) but just replace Ambrose with Orton.


----------



## ScottishLuchador

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Having watched that match with Regal I can see the hype, he's talented and totally unlike the normal WWE guy. You can see why Regal would have wanted to work that match with him, they both do in-ring psychology and the intricacies of telling the story of the match very well. Thanks for the posts guys. I'm officially a fan of Dean Ambrose.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*










Just imagining the awesomeness of an Ambrose/Foley feud.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

It'd be unbelievable. With the sort of shit Ambrose pulls, like getting in superstars faces, stares them down without looking scared (definitely an uncanny resemblance in Pillman), he'd draw heat like no tomorrow. 

Ahhh, I'm just getting too excited of the prospect of seeing Ambrose in a WWE ring, controlling that microphone and having the crowd in the palm of his hand.


----------



## vokildir

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Don't understand ppl questioning his ring work. It's more than average! All about Ambrose's character. He's an absolute nut job. Brilliant to watch. If he keeps his current gimmick he'll be excellent and over in the first week.


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Oh god yes. Blaming Foley for a generation of garbage wrestlers (which Ambrose was) is just the greatest thing. I can see it now:

It will be an unkempt young man in a wheel chair. Ambrose will tell Foley that this kid paralyzed himself jumping off the roof of his house, emulating Dude Love. Mick will look at the kid and see for himself. The sullen "half-there" gaze, the total muscular atrophy brought on by his inability to move. He can't even move enough to shave or cut his hair. As Foley drops to his broken knees, he weeps and apologizes to this boy and asks his name so that he can do everything in his power to help him. The young man looks up at Foley, desperately trying to comprehend what his hero is telling him. A small smile starts to crack on his face, and he slowly begins to laugh. "My name?" he whispers. "YOU want to know MY name? Mick...my name is..." the kid stirs in his chair, catching Foley by surprise, but he cannot react fast enough to avoid the elbow as the young man pounces out of the chair. "My name, you son of a bitch...is DEAN AMBROSE.


----------



## Agmaster

*Re: Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at Hotel...*

I look forward to people saying he has no talent and needs to step up.


JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Ambrose is awesome. People blame the talent for not being able to make themselves stars, but with guys like this around it'll show that the problem is creative.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Solid_Rob said:


> Oh god yes. Blaming Foley for a generation of garbage wrestlers (which Ambrose was) is just the greatest thing. I can see it now:
> 
> It will be an unkempt young man in a wheel chair. Ambrose will tell Foley that this kid paralyzed himself jumping off the roof of his house, emulating Dude Love. Mick will look at the kid and see for himself. The sullen "half-there" gaze, the total muscular atrophy brought on by his inability to move. He can't even move enough to shave or cut his hair. As Foley drops to his broken knees, he weeps and apologizes to this boy and asks his name so that he can do everything in his power to help him. The young man looks up at Foley, desperately trying to comprehend what his hero is telling him. A small smile starts to crack on his face, and he slowly begins to laugh. "My name?" he whispers. "YOU want to know MY name? Mick...my name is..." the kid stirs in his chair, catching Foley by surprise, but he cannot react fast enough to avoid the elbow as the young man pounces out of the chair. "My name, you son of a bitch...is DEAN AMBROSE.


Epic as Fuck!! It's crazy how creative Ambrose is! He can develop storylines out of ANYTHING and with ANYONE!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I do quite like the wheelchair one but how would it come to anything? How would Foley not know it's Ambrose and how would Ambrose be introducing the guy in the wheel chair if he is the guy in the wheelchair? Still a few holes in it but I think it sounds quite good.


----------



## Silent KEEL

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Yeah, that wheelchair idea made no sense, so Dean Ambrose has a twin/clone?

Can't wait for Ambrose to debut, though. Hopefully it is this Monday. He needs to be on RAW, Smackdown has enough new guys and hopefully will get Rollins, since he isn't as charasmatic as Ambrose to get the fans for/against him right away.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Talk about a Loose Cannon huh? This guy is brilliant.


----------



## HBK15

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Tenacious.C. said:


> Just going from what was said in the video.
> 
> The idea I believe they're going with is for him to chastise Foley and the 'extreme generation' for the liberties they took with their own bodies, and how they walked free, how irresponsible they were as 'rolemodels', how it lead to the 'backyard generation' Ambrose 'grew up' in, a period of time that took many of his friends victims.
> 
> And he wants to hold someone accountable for it. And Foley seems the best fit for this storyline in the WWE.
> 
> I have a feeling this could be the WWE going for a very real storyline, addressing the issues of not doing this at home.


HOLY SHIT! I hope they go for this, I'm already marking out bro :mark::mark::mark: Ambrose is the man!


----------



## Gene_Wilder

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

so it turns out there's a live smackdown tuesday and Foley is scheduled to appear? Hmm...I'd prefer Raw but either way can't wait for this kid to debut whenever it is. Just make it awesome.


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Yep, really looking forward to this happening. Great vid, great potential storyline. :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## westie420uk

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Tenacious.C. said:


> Just going from what was said in the video.
> 
> The idea I believe they're going with is for him to chastise Foley and the 'extreme generation' for the liberties they took with their own bodies, and how they walked free, how irresponsible they were as 'rolemodels', how it lead to the 'backyard generation' Ambrose 'grew up' in, a period of time that took many of his friends victims.
> 
> And he wants to hold someone accountable for it. And Foley seems the best fit for this storyline in the WWE.
> 
> I have a feeling this could be the WWE going for a very real storyline, addressing the issues of not doing this at home.


Looking forward to seeing Ambrose in the E, but i dont get what he was on saying, am i missing something? Some of the stuff i've seen Ambrose put himself through in CZW makes some of the stuff Foley did in ECW & the Attitude Era look the tame shit we see now in the child friendly E.


----------



## DaftFox

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



westie420uk said:


> Looking forward to seeing Ambrose in the E, but i dont get what he was on saying, am i missing something? Some of the stuff i've seen Ambrose put himself through in CZW makes some of the stuff Foley did in ECW & the Attitude Era look the tame shit we see now in the child friendly E.


I think that's the point he was making. Having Foley as a role model whilst he was growing up put him through things that he didn't want to do, just so he could make it in the business.

I might be wrong though.


----------



## the fox

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

the route they are taken with this storyline is clear now with this latest tweets from Dean









as some posters said he is blaming mick foley for all the stupidity and risk taking in wrestling also he is blaming him for how edge career ended!

great and strong way to introduce dean ambrose to the main roster


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

OOOOOOOOOOH HE WENT THERE


----------



## 777

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I think I'm salivating all over myself for this. You just know the confrontations are going to be 'hardcore' and violent in their own right. :mark:


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



777 said:


> I think I'm salivating all over myself for this. You just know the confrontations are going to be 'hardcore' and violent in their own right. :mark:


"THIS IS ALL YOUR FAULT MICK! YOU CAUSED THIS!" Ambrose says as he chokes Foley with barbed wire.


----------



## Jbardo

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Wow this has a ton of potential, hope he debuts this week.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Should Foley be himself? Mankind? Cactus Jack? Insanity vs. Insanity.


----------



## the fox

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



> Dean Ambrose ‏ @TheDeanAmbrose
> #wwe Atleast Edge got to have a hof career. Alot of people didnt even get the chance to have one at all #thanksmick


more tweets


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Holy shit. All this stuff from WrestleMania weekend and now this stuff on twitter, I can't fucking wait for Ambrose to appear on TV and jump right into a rivalry with Foley. You just know that's where this is going and the eventual Hardcore match.


----------



## Dyl

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I am excited for this.


----------



## CM Jewels

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG.



BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Should Foley be himself? Mankind? Cactus Jack? Insanity vs. Insanity.


See, the genius in this is, if he makes Mick go to "that place", then he proves Dean right all along.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



RatedR10 said:


> Holy shit. All this stuff from WrestleMania weekend and now this stuff on twitter, I can't fucking wait for Ambrose to appear on TV and jump right into a rivalry with Foley. You just know that's where this is going and the eventual Hardcore match.


I'd mark if it was a legit Extreme Rules match, infact, they can easily push this feud hard for three weeks heading into ER and have a match there.

I will be quite sad if he doesn't turn up, it's the perfect time to debut it.


----------



## the fox

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

i hope he debut this week.
who knows maybe his first match will be at extreme rules!


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

If Ambrose works a program with Mick Foley in his debut then he will be a made man.


----------



## alex shelley

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Foley isn't a regular on television as it is. Would WWE really put a guy debuting 3 weeks before in the ring with Foley so quickly on PPV?


----------



## Heel

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

WWE has a massive say in what stars tweet now, seemingly, since they want to push storylines on there. So this must be their doing and hopefully we see a Ambrose/Foley feud soon. Talk about a great debut feud, he'd become a star instantly.


----------



## jackabow22

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

cant wait to finally to see him on tv


----------



## Dyl

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Mick wouldn't bother coming back to fued with just anyone, you know he would have a big say in this. Foley clearly sees something in Ambrose, and I for one trust his judgement. Ambrose in a starting program with Foley, wow, he will be made.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Punk is promoting the Ambrose/Foley feud on his Twitter. Just posted these two tweets:

*CM Punk ‏ @CMPunk* 
In the meantime, where's that video of @TheDeanAmbrose verbally attacking @realmickfoley ? Say what you want but Ambrose has balls.

*CM Punk ‏ @CMPunk*
@TheDeanAmbrose @realmickfoley http://youtu.be/IZcwPGLqQ9I Watch this. Cast judgement. Only thing I find interesting lately. @RealKingRegal


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

#thanksmick


----------



## Hypno

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I'm glad Punk is advertising this, it should get more exposure now.

Edit: Over 63,000 views...it's doing well already.


----------



## Aloverssoulz

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Sorry, I think his reasons for bitching at Foley is stupid. If it's Kayfabe it's bad writing. If it's his honest feelings than Foley should have told him to go cry himself a river.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Aloverssoulz said:


> Sorry, I think his reasons for bitching at Foley is stupid. If it's Kayfabe it's bad writing. If it's his honest feelings than Foley should have told him to go cry himself a river.


Ugh #thanksmick


----------



## Twistaeffect2005

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Aloverssoulz said:


> Sorry, I think his reasons for bitching at Foley is stupid. If it's Kayfabe it's bad writing. If it's his honest feelings than Foley should have told him to go cry himself a river.


Why are they stupid? There's an element of truth there I think.


----------



## Aloverssoulz

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Twistaeffect2005 said:


> Why are they stupid? There's an element of truth there I think.


Maybe i'm missing something because I couldn't hear him too well, but is he mad at Foley because a bunch of kids watching him in his hay day tried to copy him and got themselves hurt? Or is there another reason?

If it is the reason than I think it's stupid. WWF/E has always said don't try it at home. If a kid jumps out his bedroom window onto his brother and busts his leg that's his own fault, not Foley or any other wrestler. 

I nearly broke my leg messing around when I was 6 after watching Mortal Kombat and trying a few moves on my friend. I don't expect Ed Boon to tell me how sorry he is for making a game that inspired me to try the moves that got me hurt. It was my own fault. 

But again. I might not get what the story is about because I could barely hear the dude.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Aloverssoulz said:


> Maybe i'm missing something because I couldn't hear him too well, but is he mad at Foley because a bunch of kids watching him in his hay day tried to copy him and got themselves hurt? Or is there another reason?
> 
> *If it is the reason than I think it's stupid. WWF/E has always said don't try it at home. If a kid jumps out his bedroom window onto his brother and busts his leg that's his own fault, not Foley or any other wrestler.
> *
> I nearly broke my leg messing around when I was 6 after watching Mortal Kombat and trying a few moves on my friend. I don't expect Ed Boon to tell me how sorry he is for making a game that inspired me to try the moves that got me hurt. It was my own fault.
> 
> But again. I might not get what the story is about because I could barely hear the dude.


That's why Ambrose is the heel. Heels are full of shit, we _know_ whatever they bitch about is wrong. The type of reaction you're showing is perfect; it's exactly what it's supposed to be. 

Ambrose's argument is that Foley inspired a generation of young wrestlers to do stupid shit for the sake of professional wrestling, a 'lost generation' which then had to suffer the repercussions of it. Like Edge. And now he's pissed that Foley can walk around, live his life with his wife and kids while guys like him and his peers are suffering for it. Hence #thanksmick.


----------



## Aloverssoulz

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



TankOfRate said:


> That's why Ambrose is the heel. Heels are full of shit, we _know_ whatever they bitch about is wrong. The type of reaction you're showing is perfect; it's exactly what it's supposed to be.
> 
> Ambrose's argument is that Foley inspired a generation of young wrestlers to do stupid shit for the sake of professional wrestling, a 'lost generation' which then had to suffer the repercussions of it. Like Edge. And now he's pissed that Foley can walk around, live his life with his wife and kids while guys like him and his peers are suffering for it. Hence #thanksmick.


I understand now, thanks


----------



## Davion McCool

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

As an idea it is very, very clever. Turning Foley's own Anti-Hardcore legacy (for which he is most famous for, really) back on him. It only works out the mouth of a bona-fide hardcore wrestler with a chip on his shoulder - step up one Jon Moxley aka Dean Ambrose.

The legacy of ECW is thumb-tacks, baseball bats, planks of wood covered in barbed wire, broken glass and tables on fire. Before FCW, Dean went through Combat Zone Wrestling. He knows this world, which is why he can pull this feud off. He legitimately has seen a lot of kids cutting themselves up, destroying their bodies trying to be like Cactus Jack. That is the kernel of truth, that's all you need. The rest of this shit he can invent and emboss as he likes.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Aloverssoulz said:


> I understand now, thanks


No problem! I have made it my duty to preach the word of Ambrose across WF. 8*D


----------



## Twistaeffect2005

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

A couple more Regal twitter updates regarding Ambrose:


> William Regal ‏ @RealKingRegal
> It's started .RT @TheDeanAmbrose: #wwe I Just watched Edge's full Hof speech. Big fan of Edge, too bad he had to retire so young #ThanksMick





> I'm jealous dear boy.I thought I had your undivided attention. @TheDeanAmbrose





> @billwinters18 I normally don't care about things like this but we all need to pay attention as Dean Ambrose is a game changer.





> Our lives will never be the same again.We know.Mick has the unpleasantness of finding out.#[email protected] @TheDeanAmbrose @realmickfoley





> It's inevitable that @DeanAmbrose will be the man to finish me off. @WWETucker





> You are correct.This man is a game changer.RT @DaimaohEX: @RealKingRegal, respectfully, I believe @TheDeanAmbrose is his real twitter.


So fucking cool.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Words can't describe how excited I am about the arrival of Dean Ambrose in the WWE. I think a lot of people who don't know his name will be knowing his name within a few months. He's going to be one of those superstars that REALLY makes you smile in terms of thinking "wow, this guy is going to be a star!", the same feeling that I had about Stone Cold after his famous speech, The Rock gave me after taking over the Nation. This guy is IT.


----------



## Cactus

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



TankOfRate said:


> That's why Ambrose is the heel. Heels are full of shit, we _know_ whatever they bitch about is wrong. The type of reaction you're showing is perfect; it's exactly what it's supposed to be.
> 
> Ambrose's argument is that Foley inspired a generation of young wrestlers to do stupid shit for the sake of professional wrestling, a 'lost generation' which then had to suffer the repercussions of it. Like Edge. And now he's pissed that Foley can walk around, live his life with his wife and kids while guys like him and his peers are suffering for it. Hence #thanksmick.


I thought it was more about the fact that since Foley started doing big bumps in the Attitude Era, fans have always wanted to see more sick moves and spots thus making wrestlers like Ambrose have to take all the sick moves and spots.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I've only just managed to watch the actual video, that was bizarre! Maybe Mick and "Dean" are trying to work an angle for themselves with the office by creating hype online but I dunno if it's working or not...


----------



## Hypno

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

SuperSmackdown is live tomorrow night, fuck yes. I'm 100% expecting to see Ambrose there.


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I hope I'm wrong but this storyline seems too smart for WWE TV. If he shows up on Smackdown this week I will mark very very hard.


----------



## Hypno

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Mick Foley probably had a very large say in the story, which would explain why it seems way above anything WWE creative could do.


----------



## the fox

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Tony Tornado said:


> I hope I'm wrong but this storyline seems too smart for WWE TV. If he shows up on Smackdown this week I will mark very very hard.


there was a report about the confrontation and it was stated that a wwe writer was watching closely



> The exchange was apparently arranged by WWE. We don't know if it will be used for something when Ambrose comes to the main roster or if it's some kind of FCW angle. We do know that WWE writer Ed Koskey was watching the whole thing and taking notes. Once again, you can check out the video below:


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Cactus said:


> I thought it was more about the fact that since Foley started doing big bumps in the Attitude Era, fans have always wanted to see more sick moves and spots thus making wrestlers like Ambrose have to take all the sick moves and spots.


It could be either, that's just the way I interpreted his tweets/the confrontation.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Cactus said:


> I thought it was more about the fact that since Foley started doing big bumps in the Attitude Era, fans have always wanted to see more sick moves and spots thus making wrestlers like Ambrose have to take all the sick moves and spots.


I think that's exactly what this is all built around. Mick Foley pushed the level to such an extreme that guys like Ambrose need to just about kill themselves to attain that same attention. It's a smart storyline. 

And honestly there is a lot of truth behind what Ambrose's character is saying. I was listening to a Cornette interview the other day and he said crowds now a days (the interview was conducted in I believe 2004/2005 somewhere around there) are so blood thirsty that it's difficult to attain a pop during matches anymore. When you see guys rip their biceps up in barded wire matches, or we see guys plunge through tables set on fire with light tubes on them nearly severing limbs, the wow factor is completely gone. It's why it was absolutely necessary for the WWE to limit the amount of blood and "high spots" in matches. Not only does it diminish the chances of the wrestlers injuring themselves, but it also keeps that "wow" factor intact. When you see something all the time it becomes same ol' same ol'. 

So I absolutely think this feud can work and I love where this is being built around. It's real. I hope they go through with it. With Punk now chiming in, and Regal/Foley/Ambrose all referencing each other, it's looking like it's going to happen.


----------



## Certified G

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



westie420uk said:


> Looking forward to seeing Ambrose in the E, but i dont get what he was on saying, am i missing something? Some of the stuff i've seen Ambrose put himself through in CZW makes some of the stuff Foley did in ECW & the Attitude Era look the tame shit we see now in the child friendly E.


Yep, Ambrose wrestled more violent matches than Foley too. He participated in CZW's Tournament Of Death and he's wrestled numerous other deathmatches like a Tangled Web match (a big fence next to the ring also including chains and barbedwire etc..). WWE could make a really good storyline out of this.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



The Corre said:


> Yep, Ambrose wrestled more violent matches than Foley too. He participated in CZW's Tournament Of Death and he's wrestled numerous other deathmatches like a Tangled Web match (a big fence next to the ring also including chains and barbedwire etc..). WWE could make a really good storyline out of this.


Which is exactly why this storyline could be incredible. He's one of the very few that put his body through hell, yet still make it to the WWE. Mick Foley is the posterboy for extreme, hardcore wrestling. It's perfect.


----------



## Until May

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

dean ambrose is the fucking man


----------



## Twistaeffect2005

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



> Mick Foley ‏ @realMickFoley
> Well @Stevie_Looney , if @RealKingRegal is a fan of his, let Regal wrestle him.





> Mick Foley ‏ @realMickFoley
> In other news, I continue not to give a crap about a cheap promotional stunt, even if @CMPunk thought it was interesting. #nocuttingtheline


Interesting.


----------



## Hypno

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Foley is pretty convincing with his tweets, he makes it seem like it wasn't an angle.
I don't believe him though 8*D


----------



## just1988

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Apex said:


> Foley is pretty convincing with his tweets, he makes it seem like it wasn't an angle.
> I don't believe him though 8*D


The moment Foley asked him if the 14 year old's were dead just ruined any realness and screamed *Foley's forgot what he was gunna say!* to me.


----------



## Steve.

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I need a larger version of :mark: since this one doesn't and can't do my excitement levels justice.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Why are people like Jack Swagger and The Miz on my TV screen on a week;y basis but this guy isn't?


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Anybody saying that Foley is tame compared to Ambrose hasn't seen the barbarism Foley did as Cactus Jack against Terry Funk to get over.

Japan was ECW and CZW at their worst before the promoters and workers in those feds were twinkles in their daddy's eyes.


----------



## FearIs4UP

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Can't fucking wait for Ambrose to debut. A big feud where he goes over Foley would be amazing.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I wonder if Mick allows him to do a big greener in his face.?


----------



## Twistaeffect2005

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Ambrose with another barb directed at Foley.



> Dean Ambrose ‏ @TheDeanAmbrose
> #wwe likes to pretend Mick Foley never existed. Wwe is still apologizing for him by sterilizing the product. #raw


----------



## the fox

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



> Dean Ambrose ‏ @TheDeanAmbrose
> Btw..I have zero fear of reprisals from the office for wat ive said about mick foley cuz nobody high up in #wwe has any respect for him


another tweet


----------



## Twistaeffect2005

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I want this feud to happen so badly.


----------



## Lennon

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



the fox said:


> another tweet


Oooooffftt!

I will RAGE if this feud doesn't happen.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

This has potential to be fucking amazing. Holy fuck.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Mick Foley will be at the live Smackdown so this is a must watch episode to see if Dean Ambrose debuts.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

AMBROSE.

GET USED TO HIM!!


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Damn, I like this guy a lot, seen a couple of his promos from FCW and he's something, I don't like Foley but whatever gets Abrose on TV It's cool, dig the name too.


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Well it is the "Old School" SmackDown or whats it called. Sure would fit the picture if Foley was there. Hell of a debut if he started by beating up Mick Foley.


----------



## navybluehoodie

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I really, really like this guy. I really hope he debuts tonight. This would really be the perfect time for him to do so, since Foley will be there tonight.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



> Fun morning trying to explain gross barbwire scars and excessive nerve damage to #wwe doctors,#thanksmick












This is bloody amazing. There's no way they can drop the ball on this one. RIGHT?!??!


----------



## Twistaeffect2005

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I don't think there's anyway the WWE doesn't go through with this tonight. Not to mention the Extreme Rules PPV coming up. I mean, it's a perfect storm right now.


----------



## the fox

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



> Dean Ambrose ‏ @TheDeanAmbrose
> Fun morning trying to explain gross barbwire scars and excessive nerve damage to #wwe doctors,#thanksmick


----------



## The GOAT One

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

It's too perfect to debut him tonight, wwe will somehow miss this opportunity.


----------



## Wolverr

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



TheGreatOne. said:


> It's too perfect to debut him tonight, wwe will somehow miss this opportunity.


They will miss it. It's wwe creative after all, right?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Holy fuck I forgot about the hardcore SD tonight, what if it's all made to debut him? Lol. Jesus I'd honestly mark out if he came out beating foley, what an impactful debut. I'm excited for tonight now even though they're probably going to terribly drop the ball, I'll still watch for ryback even if ambrose doesn't debut


----------



## peachchaos

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

With the way they've turning Foley into a walking punching bag, I can't say I have much faith in this actually getting on WWE television. The guy's really in no shape to work anymore, either.

What I do know is that whenever/however Ambrose debuts it will be entirely amazing.


----------



## chrispepper

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



peachchaos said:


> With the way they've turning Foley into a walking punching bag, I can't say I have much faith in this actually getting on WWE television. The guy's really in no shape to work anymore, either.
> 
> What I do know is that whenever/however Ambrose debuts it will be entirely amazing.


Tbh he could probably work a Street fight or something at Extreme Rules..Would be a great way of getting ambrose over, and establishing him in a legit feud straight away..


----------



## 777

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

It doesn't have to be a match situation to give the rub.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

He will debut tonight, there is no way they would just keep him backstage. He will cut his first promo against Mick Foley. Why do I have class tonight when there is a chance Ambrose will debut?


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

If they don't debut ambrose tonight with him cutting a promo on foley with foley in the ring it would be a major moment that they would be missing out on.

With extreme rules and tonight being a blast from the past smackdown it couldn't be more perfect


----------



## SOSheamus

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

WWE wouldnt be building up any of this if he werent gonna feud with Mick.

Just tweeted that he met with WWE docs to explain some barbed wire scars on his back. And went on to thank Foley in a sarcastic manner. I think Ambrose is debuting tonight with Foley being in the building. Like its been said, missed moment if they dont if you ask me.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



TankOfRate said:


> This is bloody amazing. There's no way they can drop the ball on this one. RIGHT?!??!


It is WWE, unless Moxley and Foley have been given the all clear to cut their own promos and write the feud themselves. Of course they can drop the ball.


----------



## the fox

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



> Dean Ambrose ‏ @TheDeanAmbrose
> #wwe Looks like they must have been in a hurry to get me outta Virginia tonight. #senthome #pissed #thanksmick













work or real ?


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Work, he is just working the fans. I hope he is.


----------



## DaftFox

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

This is brilliant already and we haven't seen Ambrose on screen yet.

I don't think i've ever been excited for a Smackdown. This is a first.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I sure hope it's a work.


----------



## Steve.

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

It better be a work


----------



## QuietStormBlood

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

If Ambrose doesn't debut tonight then we riot


----------



## FearIs4UP

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Fuck, he better debut. It's the only reason I wanna watch.


----------



## Tiago

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



SPCDRI said:


> Anybody saying that Foley is tame compared to Ambrose hasn't seen the barbarism Foley did as Cactus Jack against Terry Funk to get over.
> 
> Japan was ECW and CZW at their worst before the promoters and workers in those feds were twinkles in their daddy's eyes.


This, so muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuch this!


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

screw wwe for not having brains.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Dean Ambrose ‏ @TheDeanAmbrose 
Fuming in atl airport over a jack n coke. Hey #wwe was it something i said? #smackdown


----------



## the fox

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



> Dean Ambrose ‏ @TheDeanAmbrose
> Too angry to type. Will discuss more when i feel like it #lostgeneration.


interesting.....


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

That debut was awesome. Next big thing for sure.


----------



## Trumpet Thief

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

So what happened? What's everyone's take on Dean's tweets?

Mick's tweet regarding Ambrose was surprisingly believable. I was almost convinced that Mick had nothing to do with it (illogical, I know)


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I wonder if he legit pissed WWE off......?


----------



## the fox

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

maybe they are doing an angle in which ambrose pissed off foley so wwe sent him home? maybe even fired in the next couple of weeks?


----------



## Twistaeffect2005

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Pissed. Really thought the WWE had a perfect opportunity to have a young talent make a big spash tonight. It's gonna have to wait it looks like.


----------



## Trumpet Thief

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I truly, truly, truly don't understand the point of today's 'live Smackdown'. Nothing important or noteworthy happened.

If today jumpstarted a decent direction for Sheamus/Bryan, and started Ambrose/Foley with a splash, then that would have been enough. Instead, I can safely say that this was one of the worst Smackdowns I have ever seen.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

New Tweet From Mick Foley



> Mick Foley ‏ @realMickFoley
> I had a slight problem at Smackdown, so I took care of it. I didn't ask WWE to send him home, but I'm glad they did. Sayanora scumbag


yeah in other words....holy shit


----------



## Trumpet Thief

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

^ YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!

THIS SHIT IS GOING SOMEWHERE


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

The plot thickens...


----------



## Twistaeffect2005

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Certainly very intriguing. So the WWE sent him home.. interesting. 

Looks like he's gonna play a rebel that possibly sneaks his way into getting to Foley.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Let's just hope we're not reading too much into this. I mean are we really going to give credit to the WWE, a company that just put out that Smackdown we all just witnessed? I mean let's hope they aren't just doing this to get Ambrose known a bit before getting him on the show.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

At first when Ambrose no showed I was like 

Then when I read Mick's tweet I was like


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Why is it that the guys in the back can come up with better, more interesting angles than creative can?

Speaks in volumes to me really.


----------



## Lennon

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

What the fuck is going on! I don't know whether to be mad or excited, this is confusing as fuck...

Either way I'm pissed off he wasn't on TV tonight.


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*










I haven't been this intrigued about a storyline since Punk left with the title.


----------



## Lennon

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Cookie Monster said:


> Let's just hope we're not reading too much into this. I mean are we really going to give credit to the WWE, a company that just put out that Smackdown we all just witnessed? I mean let's hope they aren't just doing this to get Ambrose known a bit before getting him on the show.


That's what worries me, we all know what sort of garbage can be shat out of the WWE creative office.


----------



## Striketeam

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I really want this to be good but I know WWE Creative will ruin it somehow.


----------



## the fox

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

well Ed Koskey wwe creative team member was there when ambrose/foley hotel confrontation happened and he was taking notes so it was planned this we already know
but how is this going to end is the real question !
please don't screw this wwe we still rememberwhat happened with punk and nexus storylines!


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Striketeam said:


> I really want this to be good but I know WWE Creative will ruin it somehow.


They always do. It's just a matter of how long it takes before they mess it up.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

New Tweet from Dean Ambrose



> Dean Ambrose ‏ @TheDeanAmbrose
> ok,so I get sent home from tvs? cuz MICK feels uncomfortable? like I did something wrong? like I'M a criminal? #hardcorelegend=softcorebitch


Oh shit....

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Twistaeffect2005

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

This almost seems too real lol I love it.


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Oh hai! Look who Mick Foley just started following on Twitter!










I hear he's a fan.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

^^ nice catch bro. 


Has Mick been advertised for anymore Raw or Smackdowns coming up? For some reason I could swore I heard Mick was advertised for next weeks Raw, but I can't seem to find anything concrete on it.


----------



## The Ice King

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

^That's what I keep hearing!

Man, Ambrose HAS to be on RAW, I was disappointed he didn't show up on SD! 
but at the same time relieved, he needs to be live for sure.
CAN. NOT. WAIT!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

i think this cements wwe's opinion of dean ambrose, they think so highly of him that they're not even bothering with vignettes and finding a new way to bring him in and it's working, a lot of the wwe universe now knows who dean ambrose is

is this the first twitter vignette?


----------



## Gene_Wilder

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Dean Ambrose is killing it, as is Mick..love it...Mick's like some new york times best seller with a checkered past, just trying to settle down and live a normal life and occasionally go on the road for book tours and other press. 

I love thissssss


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

you know the next wwe ppv is extreme rules ...


----------



## Gene_Wilder

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I fucking love this feud lmao Mick is going out on tv like this shit isn't happening behind the scenes off tv


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Dear WWE, THIS is how you hype a debut in the 21st century. Signed, the IWC.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Evolution said:


> Dear WWE, THIS is how you hype a debut in the 21st century. Signed, the IWC.


Seriously. How fucking original is this? No shitty vignettes, no random appearance, a straight fucking feud that's going to spill over onto TV soon. THIS is how you make a star. He goes over Mick, that's a solid win in a feud, makes him very credible, and is just a win win for everyone. THIS is why people are hyped for Dean Ambrose, this man is fucking amazing and creative deserves a pat on the back so far as to how they're introducing him to everyone, let's just hope they don't fuck it up like we're all too familiar with.


----------



## navybluehoodie

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Super excited for this. Hopefully they don't mess this up.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

The best feud going right now and it's not even on TV. I can forgive the lack of Ambrose on Smackdown yesterday if his eventual debut is either on Raw, really fucking epic, or both. Speaking of which, was Foley not being in the last Sheamus segment weird to anyone else? 



Evolution said:


> Dear WWE, THIS is how you hype a debut in the 21st century. Signed, the IWC.


Oh my god, yes. They need to start using social media more in this way. Their obsession with Twitter and trending could actually cause something great in this case and hopefully in the future. Fuck it, I'm a mark. SO READY FOR THIS.


----------



## 777

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

OK, so maybe I was a little disappointed with the lack of Ambrose last night, but that's really my fault own because of my excitement and anticipation with this angle.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

In terms of feud build this reminds me of one of the best feuds of 2011 and that being Ziggler/Ryder over twitter/ZTLIS which I thought was brilliant, they then eventually started feuding briefly on TV and put on a few great matches.

Lets hope the same with Ambrose and Foley happens.


----------



## Steve.

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

If Foley is indeed confirmed for RAW next week and Ambrose debuts then, then i think i will actually loose my mind :mark: since it will be in London and i'll be there in person to witness it :mark: :mark:


----------



## DCalXIbe

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

This feud has great potenial, and feuding with Foley is a great way to kickstart Dean Ambrose's WWE career


----------



## James Curran

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Foley comfermed for RAW? Awesome. I think that is when this debute is gonna go down boys.


----------



## evoked21

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

didn't expect this, but this is how it should be.


----------



## Hypno

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Mkay, well I was sad that I stayed up until around 3am (UK ftw) to watch Smackdown with the hopes of an Ambrose appearance but...

From all the shit happening on twitter, I'm even more excited for the angle now. 
Plus, Foley better be at Raw. I'd like to see the source that people have found that says he might be.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I can't see Ambrose debuting in London UK though, where Raw is next week. I suspect he'd be more of a Detroit Mi debut the following week on the 23rd.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

London would be one of the perfect places to debut him in my opinion, the crowds are crazy!


----------



## chrispepper

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



wrestling inc said:


> - Mick Foley wrote on Twitter that he asked WWE officials if he and Jim Ross could call the Hell in a Cell match at WrestleMania 28 between Triple H and The Undertaker. He wrote:
> 
> "Wish I'd been a small part of HIAC. I asked @WWE early on about me and JR doing commentary; I guess they liked half of the idea."
> 
> Foley also says he feels he has one more big bump left in him and knows which WWE Superstar he wants to do that last bump with. He wrote:
> 
> "I believe I do have one more big bump left in me - delivered on my terms, with a @WWE Superstar who respects what I've done"
> 
> "My final bump came to me as a vision. I know exactly what I want to do, where I want to do it, and who I want to do it with."


http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2012/0411/551666/mick-foley/


----------



## chrispepper

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Another interesting link which I'm not sure has been posted yet..

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2012/0411/551667/mick-foley/


----------



## the fox

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Ambrose and foley are now all over the wrestling sites and forums even on twitter a lot of people who don't know ambrose started to follow him or talking about the feud 
if anyone remember ambrose only got his twitter account 3 weeks ago and he was against having one but they forced him and we all know now why!


----------



## Sonko

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Ambrose could be the next great superstar.He's just awesome and a debut storyline with Foley says that WWE believes the same.So glad.I was never bashing WWE for the Twitter thing and the overuse of it, because it could be used in a beneficial way and that's what they're doing now.Wrestling can't be stuck in the 80s or 90s, it needs to add new stuff and get with the times.The Ambrose/Foley program is the first example of that


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



> On his Twitter account, WWE developmental talent Dean Ambrose noted that he was "sent home" from WWE's TV Tapings because Mick Foley "felt uncomfortable" after their face to face over Wrestlemania weekend that popped up on Youtube.
> 
> It's all angle, building whatever the storyline is for Ambrose's eventual debut on the main roster. The idea here, as we've noted, is to use social media to create a legitimate, realistic feel for something to build it slowly as opposed to beating fans over the head with an over the top angle.
> 
> Ed Koskey of WWE creative is heavily involved in the storyline.


http://www.pwinsider.com/article/67559/dean-ambrose-update.html?p=1


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

It all feels to surreal to be a plan of the WWE's.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

From Dean's Twitter:






#thanksmick


----------



## God Movement

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

That's my boy.


----------



## the fox

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Cookie Monster said:


> It all feels to surreal to be a plan of the WWE's.


maybe it wasn't their idea maybe foley or regal but they in it from the beginning 
their co head writers was there watching the confrontation


----------



## Lennon

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

This is all so bizarre, I'm loving it though! Can't believe I'm more entertained by a Twitter feud that what's on television. :lmao


----------



## CM Jewels

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



TankOfRate said:


> From Dean's Twitter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #thanksmick


#ThanksMick


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

So folks should be posting indie show botches and death matches with the #thanksmick hash tag?


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I'm not following this feud (is it a feud), can someone post the tale of the tape? Thanks.


----------



## Commodus

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



JoeRulz said:


> I'm not following this feud (is it a feud), can someone post the tale of the tape? Thanks.


Dean Ambrose, a former death-match competitor himself has luanched a vendetta against Mick Foley. The reason is that Ambrose feels Foley's history in matches such as Hell In A Cell have influenced an entire generation to mutilate their bodies to outdo Foley. Ambrose confronted Foley and mumbled that he needed to be 'held accountable'.
And now he's been making various bizarre statements on Twitter about wanting to see Foley's family forced into poverty and sarcastically thanking him for all the horrible scars and nerve damage on his body.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Thanks.


----------



## CM Jewels

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> So folks should be posting indie show botches and death matches with the #thanksmick hash tag?


That's actually a good idea.

WWE tracks that sort of thing, it will help Ambrose out a lot when WWE officials check it out.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Wow. This thing is shaping up to be the most interesting feud in the near future. I am glad they are not rushing this on TV. I hope WWE gives this feud proper time, build and direction. This can be a birth of a star in Ambrose if done right.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

SummerSlam seems like a nice place to pull the trigger on this.


----------



## the fox

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



> Mick Foley ‏ @realMickFoley
> Ever wonder how Veruca Salt felt when she blew her chance with the Wonka Golden Ticket? Ask @TheDeanAmbrose - I'm pretty sure he'd know.





> Mick Foley ‏ @realMickFoley
> Wonka couldn't hand over the keys to The Kingdom to someone with so little respect. No lifetime supply of Wonka bars for @TheDeanAmbrose



............


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

It's like they are both trying to outdo each other on how real they want to make it seem. Both are doing an unbelievably good job. Thank you Dean, Thank you Mick!


----------



## the fox

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



> The real dajerseyboy ‏ @dajerseyboy
> @realMickFoley So story is that you're keeping @TheDeanAmbrose from being called up? Didn't know you had that kind of power over FCW.





> Mick Foley ‏ @realMickFoley
> I don't have the power or desire to hold anyone back @dajerseyboy . But I do have the right to say no. He is welcome to get over without me





> Camillius Maximus ‏ @CamilliusCaesar
> @realMickFoley I hope you're workin' me Mick cause @TheDeanAmbrose is pretty awesome.





> Mick Foley ‏ @realMickFoley
> Yes @CamilliusCaesar I hear very good things about @TheDeanAmbrose - which is why he will likely be an asset to @WWE without my involvement


more tweets
were is this going exactly?


----------



## Gene_Wilder

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

just let it happen. *closes eyes and leans in to kiss this feud full on the mouth*


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Dean Ambrose ‏ @TheDeanAmbrose Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
I wonder if Mick would be so happy sitting on his high horse if it was his kids in wheelchairs.

*Zoidberg face*


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Dean Ambrose ‏ @TheDeanAmbrose Reply Retweeted Favorite · Open
I'd rather go work in a gas station than apologize for what I said in Miami, Spin it however you want cuz I didnt ask for anybodys opinion


----------



## Twistaeffect2005

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

This Ambrose/Foley stuff is groundbreaking honestly. 

I mean, these two deserve a significant amount of props for how they're handling this. Hell at times it feels too real and maybe Foley really wants nothing to do with him, but that's the beauty of this. Ambrose comes off like a pitbull who will say and do anything to get to Foley, he's a mad man. He had to follow Foleys act and brutalize his body, and while he's made it, many of his friends and colleagues haven't. 

Foley on the other hand is a retired wrestler who has been taken off guard by this attack. The loveable hardcore legend who has left the brutality in the past as he's on to greener pastures. 

It's absolutely riveting.


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

It just keep on getting better.


----------



## darnok

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

So basically you bozos never learn? This is going nowhere. It is not part of the show. He was meant to be on Smackdown according to you all, now it's Raw. Then after that it'll be Extreme Rules, then Summerslam. Then you will all cry that Vince hates you and then you will move on to the next bullshit you seem to love to roll in.

Do you guys never learn? Yes! chants were meant to be heard all over. They weren't. Cena's been turning heel for years. He's not. Roll away though. All I see is some guy trying to make a name for himself while everyone else in WWE ignores him. Superstar in the making!


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

The way I see it, the more they delay his debut and the more they keep running this thing on Twitter the less likely it will be completely fucked up by Vince's "vision". I'm more than happy to keep this on twitter because it's more interesting than anything currently going on in WWE except for Lesnar and Cena.


----------



## robass83

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

this guy is gonna fail lol
casuals arent even going to care about him. its only the IWC


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



darnok said:


> So basically you bozos never learn? This is going nowhere. It is not part of the show. He was meant to be on Smackdown according to you all, now it's Raw. Then after that it'll be Extreme Rules, then Summerslam. Then you will all cry that Vince hates you and then you will move on to the next bullshit you seem to love to roll in.
> 
> Do you guys never learn? Yes! chants were meant to be heard all over. They weren't. Cena's been turning heel for years. He's not. Roll away though. All I see is some guy trying to make a name for himself while everyone else in WWE ignores him. Superstar in the making!


It's not just a guy trying to get himself over. It's a storyline for a guy that's being worked on by Ed Kosley of the creative team. Ambrose and Rollins have been wrestling dark matches lately. Jim Ross has said several talents will make their debut in coming weeks, talent(s) with an s. How about you actually pay attention to what is going on.


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Furthermore, Foley and Ambrose sent out obvious kayfabe tweets that Ambrose was sent home from Smackdown. Foley is trying to convince everyone on twitter it's not going to happen kinda like Jericho with CM Punk.


----------



## darnok

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



AntMan said:


> Furthermore, Foley and Ambrose sent out obvious kayfabe tweets that Ambrose was sent home from Smackdown. Foley is trying to convince everyone on twitter it's not going to happen kinda like Jericho with CM Punk.


Yeah, yeah. I've heard it all before.


----------



## CmPlankpunk

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Hoping it heads into a similar storyline to the one that launched Orton. 'Legend killer' but in this case the guy to 'really end an era'


----------



## Yon

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I hope this thing actually works out but knowing the WWE these days and their propensity to have a good idea and then mess it up a couple of weeks later I'm not going to get my hopes up.

But yeah, Ambrose is superb with the promos, as many people have said, he reminds me a lot of Brian Pillman and to a lesser extent, Roddy Piper. He's got more of the Pillman 'Loose Cannon' character about him in my opinion.


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Ambrose is like a mix of Piper, Pillman, Roberts, and Ledger's Joker.


----------



## Yon

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Don't forget Raven.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

A complete breathe of fresh air I think we'd all agree.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

really enjoying this, it is totally different and fresh. Hopefully they pull the trigger for Summerslam, I'm so interested in what Foley has planned as the spot to end his career, the guy has done so much crazy shit that his final spot will be awesome


----------



## chrispepper

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I'm starting to think... is this all leading to a legend killer type gimmick for ambrose, to restore "credibility" to the WWE by ridding it off all the legends that have tarnished today's product? Would be totally amazing if it is, and fits perfectly with Ambrose's persona.


----------



## Davion McCool

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Ambrose is a psychopath that will do _anything_ to get where he wants to be - e.g. the top. In kayfabe terms Ambrose is about as close to pure evil as you get.


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at Hotel...*



The Winning One™ said:


> The bastard stepchild of Raven and Brian Pillman is making his debut soon and it will be epic. Him retiring Foley for good would be a great start.


yessss finally someone else who thinks he is a lot like BRIAN PILLMAN people keep saying piper i don't see anything close to piper it's like an exact replica of pillman which is badass


----------



## Commodus

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Or maybe, just maybe, he's Dean Ambrose. Not Pillman, not Piper, Dean Ambrose. All these comparisons merely cheapen his amazing work.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



darnok said:


> Yeah, yeah. I've heard it all before.


What's different about Ambrose is he's Vince's kinda guy. He has the "Character" down and has that "look" thing he creams over.


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Dean does NOT have the main event look. He's relatively small, scruffy and covered in scar tissue. Somebody in modern times who has the Vinny Mac Look and has been richly rewarded for it is Alberto Del Rio.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



SPCDRI said:


> Dean does NOT have the main event look. He's relatively small, scruffy and covered in scar tissue. Somebody in modern times who has the Vinny Mac Look and has been richly rewarded for it is Alberto Del Rio.


Didn't know 6'4 was small.


----------



## Gene_Wilder

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

we should keep track of ambrose's follower count and foley's for that matter too - to see how many people are being sucked into this feud..I know the Wrestlemania axxess video jumped to 90,000 when I first saw it...I'm guessing once it reaches a certain number WWE will pull the trigger.

Summerslam sounds like a great idea.


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Wsupden said:


> Didn't know 6'4 was small.


Exactly. He's bigger than a lot of the top guys on the roster.

Plus, between all of the surgeries and hardcore matches with Mick Foley, Randy Orton is looking pretty butchered these days as well.


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I'm not sure why, but he doesn't seem 6'4'' to me, or wrestle as if he is. I first saw him as Jon Moxley against Bryan Danielson in Dragon Gate and the size difference didn't seem that large.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

The scars only reinforce my point. He LOOKS the part of his character and can talk on the mic. Exactly the kind of wrestler Vince loves--guys with a character.


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I need some tweetie goodness today. C'mon Ambrose and Foley don't let me down.


----------



## Aficionado

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Sandow's promos and this twitter feud between Foley and Ambrose makes me ever so happy that NXT isn't being used to get truly developed talent on TV anymore.

Sandow will quickly work his way to a comfortable spot in the upper-mid card while Ambrose will prove be a fresh main event heel/tweener, both within a year of officially debuting.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I am in love with everything about this feud. That is all.


----------



## the fox

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



> Mick Foley ‏ @realMickFoley
> 1,700 driving miles in 3 days has given me a much clearer image of what I am willing, and NOT willing to do in WWE. Fog is finally lifting.





> Mick Foley ‏ @realMickFoley
> Hate to disagree with so many followers, but I'm QUITE sure I've given enough back to the business for one lifetime


not willing to face ambrose or put him over i guess 
i don't know what ambrose will say or do to force mick into another confrontation or match.


----------



## Hypno

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

The whole thing about Foley not wanting to face Ambrose is better for the feud. That means Ambrose will have to do something major to piss off Foley, causing the match to happen.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Dean Ambrose ‏ @TheDeanAmbrose Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
This is what you gave back to the business http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1UvIZdEjRg #thanksMick

Dean Ambrose ‏ @TheDeanAmbrose Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5roeU01sYs&feature=fvsr #thanksMick


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Beatles123 said:


> Dean Ambrose ‏ @TheDeanAmbrose Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> This is what you gave back to the business http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1UvIZdEjRg #thanksMick
> 
> Dean Ambrose ‏ @TheDeanAmbrose Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5roeU01sYs&feature=fvsr #thanksMick


LOL THE 2ND VIDEO THE GUY CRYING IS FUCKIN HILARIOUS


----------



## Scorpion95

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Damn, Ambrose is awesome.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

He can't show up on TV fast enough.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Lol.. I love how in every videos Ambrose posts, comment box is filled with #ThanksMick


----------



## Silent KEEL

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I want this feud to be real already, sick of only twitter. GET HIM ON TV! #thankshhh


----------



## the fox

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

the best time to debut ambrose imo is at extreme rules ppv
let him cut a promo introducing himself as a young wrestler who had to suffer working under extreme rules all of his life in the indy circuit because of mick foley and his generation of extreme wrestlers and even let him show his scars on camera and he can say something like i am here in wwe to end the madness foley started and help the next generation of young wrestlers everywhere to work in more safer and better environment


----------



## Silent KEEL

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Safer and better environments? lolwut? That would suck as a gimmick for him, he needs to just make Foley pay for it by causing him as much harm as possible, be a hypocrite, don't make him steal Foley's gimmick from ECW.


----------



## Gene_Wilder

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

agreed, compartively wrestling these days is a lot safer than a decade ago -- Dean Ambrose just wants Foley to be held accountable -- whatever that means to Ambrose. 

It'd be pretty funny if Ambrose tried to make an arrest and read Foley his rights in a lunatic crazed delusional manner. Like, "does he really believe he's arresting foley"?


----------



## the fox

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



The Redeemer said:


> Safer and better environments? lolwut? That would suck as a gimmick for him, he needs to just make Foley pay for it by causing him as much harm as possible, be a hypocrite, don't make him steal Foley's gimmick from ECW.


alright replace the safer environments thing with his desire to see foley suffer and held responsible whatever
my point is the best time to debut a guy like ambrose is extreme rules and with a promo not a match(not every person watching wwe has a twitter account or reading wrestling news sites)


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I was watching some of his promo's from FCW today. Impressed.

He has a drunk kind of slur in his promos.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



zkorejo said:


> Lol.. I love how in every videos Ambrose posts, comment box is filled with #ThanksMick


that's what i call, an idea coming to fruition


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Foley tweet:


> I'm going to start working on a pretty thorough piece addressing this whole Dean Ambrose thing. It might rub many the wrong way. We'll see.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

William Regal Tweet: 



> ‏Mick my old friend be careful it's you he doesn't rub the wrong way.Be careful,very careful. @realMickFoley


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



The-Rock-Says said:


> I was watching some of his promo's from FCW today. Impressed.
> 
> He has a drunk kind of slur in his promos.


Some people said that he seemed like a cross between Roddy Piper and Raven. I can definitely see that.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Lol at Regal selling the psychotic nature of Ambrose.


----------



## Lennon

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Regal makes this so much more epic.

"Be careful Mick, be very careful..." :mark:


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Kassius Ohno tweet:


> Killer end to this wk's FCW. When that @TheDeanAmbrose bit hits the Net, a lotttta people are gonna watch. Dyin to see him v. @RealKingRegal


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

All starting to slow down a bit.


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

There probably won't be much going on with the Foley/Ambrose twitter angle until Foley posts his blog about Ambrose.


----------



## the fox

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



> Mick Foley ‏ @realMickFoley
> Can someone help me out and tweet me a link to the Dec 2010 Impact promo I did with Ric Flair and Matt Morgan? Thanks in advance for helping





> Mick Foley ‏ @realMickFoley
> This Dec 2010 promo with me & Flair seems to be where the entire Ambrose philosophy comes from










> Mick Foley ‏ @realMickFoley
> Please watch and RT this Foley/Flair Impact promo from December 2010 to better understand my eventual response





> Mick Foley ‏ @realMickFoley
> 
> I heard @thedeanambrose had an original thought once..and it died of loneliness. #poorveruca


----------



## Twistaeffect2005

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I'm in such limbo deciding if this is real or not, which is a fantastic thing. I hope to God this reaches TV as I think it's phenomenal and it would absolutely MAKE Dean Ambrose right out of the gate. But Foley is doing such an unbelievable job of not giving a shit. 

Either way it's captivating. I find myself several times throughout my work day checking my Twitter feed just to see if these guys have posted anything even remotely relevant about this feud.


----------



## the fox

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

foley posting an impact promo to prove that dean arguement was already brought up by others (flair) is a little confusing
why would he post a tna prome in a wwe storyline?


----------



## Lennon

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I'm starting to get a horrible feeling that this might not be a work, which means either - 
A) I might as well forget about Ambrose saving WWE, or -
B) This is absolute fucking genius.


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

It's Foley's twitter, it's not like he talked about it on RAW, and besides a few months ago Cena said he might walk on someone else's show, brother.


----------



## Deadman8

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

People still wondering if this whole deal is a work? Come on, do you really think Ambrose would be so stupid. He would potentially ruin his career in the WWE with these kind of shenanigans. 
And even if this was real, Vince and HHH can't afford to get rid of good talent, with so much bland and boring wrestlers polluting the locker room right now. 

P.S. This promo from TNA is just to keep people guessing. Well done by Mick Foley.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

AMBROSE



> Dean Ambrose ‏ @TheDeanAmbrose
> I'm Veruca Salt's zombie corpse. I'd fn eat Willy Wonka alive.





> 10m Dean Ambrose ‏ @TheDeanAmbrose
> Oh, also you did a great job of taking tv away from great young talent in that segment. Then you stole their money and left #thanksmick





> 12m Dean Ambrose ‏ @TheDeanAmbrose
> Hmm, Ric is right, Only Ric wasn't one of those kids.I'm far more evolved, I'm far too damaged. Way past the point of no return #thanksmick


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Not to mention Regal wouldn't be selling the madness of Ambrose on twitter. If Regal actually thought Foley's well being could be comprised, then Ambrose would be fired and Regal might beat his ass. I mean Regal was schooled in the art of hooking.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Fuckin' shit this is amazing, I can just feel Foley goin' on Raw one of these days for a pointless segment and have Ambrose come out of nowhere and shit on him.


----------



## HBK15

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I have a twitter account because of this feud, this is so fuckin' awesome. Can't wait to see it on TV!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Holy shit. Regal will be the first casualty. Foley will be next.

Great shit.


----------



## Mike Honcho

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I've been catching up on Ambrose via youtube, and I'm pretty high on the guy right now. They've been building pretty good, hopefully they don't fuck it up when it's time to go live.


----------



## Mike Hauncho

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Mike Honcho said:


> I've been catching up on Ambrose via youtube, and I'm pretty high on the guy right now. They've been building pretty good, hopefully they don't fuck it up when it's time to go live.


Nice user name, Mike.


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I hope neither one of you spread your buttcheeks in a photo shoot for Playgirl magazine.


----------



## Lennon

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Twistaeffect2005 said:


> AMBROSE


"I'm far more evolved, I'm far too damaged. Way past the point of no return"

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## rickym

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

i have to say i was reading this thread a while ago and kinda got sucked into the whole ambrose hype, i had to check him out so after going through a bunch of youtube stuff, ive come to the conclusion that this dude is fuckin awesome, i simply LOVE the character he portrays, it is highly entertaining to watch, i would much rather have dean ambrose on my screen every week than john cena put it that way, cuz his character just seems so unique, he has it locked down, you actually believe he's fucked in the head, the rivalry with regal was my rivalry of the year lol very good stuff, i love the way he is in the ring 2, he doesnt seem the most technical but he fucks with his opponents mind, and this stuff with foley has the ingredients to be a heck of a rivalry if it makes it onto tv, dean ambrose has to stay in this character though, if he debuts as another character it will destroy him, and i will lose all faith in wwe, dean ambrose is a standout in fcw, and i for 1 think if used correctly he could be a real big deal in wwe, fans always go for a superstar who doesnt give a shit about anything, this guy doesnt, his promos are epic but my concern is wwe will give him crappy speeches, i hope he says fuck that shit and goes with his own words cuz we all know wwe suck in the creative department, how vince thinks they are good enough to still be in a job i dont no, but oh well, just hope to see dean ambrose sooner rather than later and i pray to god he is straight into a feud with foley cuz the epicness of that would be out of this would, 2 great promo guys, and with ambrose being one of the victims of foleys over the top stunts era kinda thing, this could be tv gold


----------



## the fox

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

foley


> I don't think one person in a million would watch this video with me and Ric Flair and come to the conclusion that @thedeanambrose did. http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...WrestlingInc.com+Pro+Wrestling+News+-+Twitter)
> 
> Imagine there was a test that asks you to write one sentence, explaining the main point of the promo. The answers might be quite varied, as all promos are open to interpretation. But only ONE guy would look at it and write:
> 
> "Mick was taking time away from the young guys."
> 
> 
> Please let me know when Dean has drawn his first dime in the wrestling business.
> 
> Pay your dues,
> 
> Mick


----------



## Lennon

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Another good thing about this feud is it could bring out the lunatic in Foley as well. The last few times he's been on TV it's mainly been for comedy value or a little blast of nostalgia, but Ambrose could keep winding him up until he snaps. Imagine if he unleashed Cactus Jack again!


----------



## Jbardo

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

- Here is the latest on the Mick Foley vs. Dean Ambrose. Foley has reportedly written a blog on the situation, but has decided not to publish it until his latest book deal (his WWE kid's book featuring Miz and CM Punk, among others) so as not to hurt his book deal.

WWE has a long term plan set with their storyline, as they started the issue via social media and will then move it to a larger scale.

The goal is to introduce and make Ambrose a star right out of the gate in a new and unique manner.

Credit: Pwinsider.com


----------



## FearIs4UP

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Yes!


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Jbardo said:


> - Here is the latest on the Mick Foley vs. Dean Ambrose. Foley has reportedly written a blog on the situation, but has decided not to publish it until his latest book deal (his WWE kid's book featuring Miz and CM Punk, among others) so as not to hurt his book deal.
> 
> WWE has a long term plan set with their storyline, as they started the issue via social media and will then move it to a larger scale.
> 
> The goal is to introduce and make Ambrose a star right out of the gate in a new and unique manner.
> 
> Credit: Pwinsider.com


PLEASE DON'T BE DIRTSHEET BULLSHIT

FOR THE LOVE OF GOD PLEASE DO NOT BE DIRTSHEET BULLSHIT


----------



## the fox

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

dean won a dark match before raw today in london against alex riley


----------



## Deadman8

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

News from London:

*Dark Match:
* Dean Ambrose defeated Alex Riley with a knee to the face. Before the match, Ambrose cut a heel promo that got a lot of boos from the audience.

Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news/2012/0416/551828/wwe-superstars-spoilers/#ixzz1sEgAoD3u*


----------



## Terminator GR

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Jbardo said:


> - Here is the latest on the Mick Foley vs. Dean Ambrose. Foley has reportedly written a blog on the situation, but has decided not to publish it until his latest book deal (his WWE kid's book featuring Miz and CM Punk, among others) so as not to hurt his book deal.
> 
> WWE has a long term plan set with their storyline, as they started the issue via social media and will then move it to a larger scale.
> 
> The goal is to introduce and make Ambrose a star right out of the gate in a new and unique manner.
> 
> Credit: Pwinsider.com


If thats true, then I have to say, thank God for Triple H. The guy knows the business and his plan to have a story/character ready for each of the new guys, before they debut, is working.


----------



## Lennon

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Deadman8 said:


> News from London:
> 
> *Dark Match:
> * Dean Ambrose defeated Alex Riley with a knee to the face. Before the match, Ambrose cut a heel promo that got a lot of boos from the audience.
> 
> Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news/2012/0416/551828/wwe-superstars-spoilers/#ixzz1sEgAoD3u*


Why the  ?

Surely this is a good thing?


----------



## chrispepper

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

hfukusdfiafasdiahdahihfa... Ahh man.. if this is true.. Ambrose is gonna be HUGE


----------



## Deadman8

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Pope67 said:


> Why the  ?
> 
> Surely this is a good thing?


Because a lot of people actually thought that his WWE career was over after his confrontation with Mick Foley...


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Deadman8 said:


> Because a lot of people actually thought that his WWE career was over after his confrontation with Mick Foley...


Well, they're a bunch of marks then, aren't they?


----------



## Davion McCool

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Just got back from RAW at the o2 Arena.

Ambrose wrestled in the first match (dark match) and got MASSIVE heat for some reason. I have no idea why. He cut a very short promo on the way to the ring "Let me give you the time it takes me to get to the ring to all cheer for me like you should, because I am a wrestling machine, a god, a _*true Hardcore Legend*_"

Pretty fucking awesome. I think the boys from this forum had a "LETS GO AMBROSE" chant throughout.


----------



## Lennon

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Davion McCool said:


> Just got back from RAW at the o2 Arena.
> 
> Ambrose wrestled in the first match (dark match) and got MASSIVE heat for some reason. I have no idea why. He cut a very short promo on the way to the ring "Let me give you the time it takes me to get to the ring to all cheer for me like you should, because I am a wrestling machine, a god, a _*true Hardcore Legend*_"
> 
> Pretty fucking awesome. I think the boys from this forum had a "LETS GO AMBROSE" chant throughout.


Was he getting heat right when he came out, or once he started talking? If it's the latter, then it must have been a shit hot promo (as always), if not then who knows.

Either way, FUCK YES.


----------



## Davion McCool

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

My theory is it is because Ambrose is an old-style heel. The way he walks, his voice, his attire, the crowd instantly recognised him as a heel and started booing. I can't imagine that many people recognised him. Once he was in the ring he got the loudest "WHO ARE YA?" of the night. A lot of this is down to it being the very first match, but I think the way Ambrose holds himself, and his very short promo instantly get over with the crowd. Whether this works across the television screen is another matter, we'll just have to wait for his debut.

The promo itself was pretty much what I said, maybe one or two other things that he listed himself being. All in the time it took him to walk down the ramp. And somehow he was over as a heel. Crazy shit.


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Davion McCool said:


> My theory is it is because Ambrose is an old-style heel. The way he walks, his voice, his attire, the crowd instantly recognised him as a heel and started booing. I can't imagine that many people recognised him. Once he was in the ring he got the loudest "WHO ARE YA?" of the night. A lot of this is down to it being the very first match, but I think the way Ambrose holds himself, and his very short promo instantly get over with the crowd. Whether this works across the television screen is another matter, we'll just have to wait for his debut.
> 
> The promo itself was pretty much what I said, maybe one or two other things that he listed himself being. All in the time it took him to walk down the ramp. And somehow he was over as a heel. Crazy shit.


Maybe it's because he was the first one to come out (the first guy usually gets a good reaction) and the audience expected someone they knew, not some stranger with a bad attitude.


----------



## Christian Miztake

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I seriously hope they dont screw this one up, Ambrose is a rare talent.


----------



## fp_atl

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

*Ambrose tweet from April 11:*


> I wonder if Mick would be so happy sitting on his high horse if it was his kids in wheelchairs.


*From Mick Foley's latest blog:*


> Sports-entertainment has to involve a certain ammount of respect and trust. It's pretty obvious Dean Ambrose doesn't have the slightest ammount of respect for me, and therefore I can't place the slightest ammount of trust in him.
> 
> Anyone wondering if I'm feeling better following the concussion I spoke of in that promo with Flair? I'm not. I tend to have two types of days when it comes to that muted, under-water feeling I spoke of in that promo - bad and worse. Given my history of concussions, I would have to be an absolute idiot to place my future in the hands of someone I don't trust. Since I like to think I am not an idiot, I won't be placing any trust in him.
> 
> He had the golden ticket, and he blew it, because he would not honor the simple request I made - to his face - to not include my children in any way in his tweets. If I can't trust him to honor that simple request, I certainly can't trust him not to take liberties in the ring.
> 
> It's tough to get over in WWE. I certainly wouldn't want to be one of the young guys facing someone like Skip Sheffield (yeah, I know he has a new name, but I don't know it yet) knowing that the priority placed on getting over will be somewhat higher than looking out for the well being of an opponent. I went through that with The Dynamite Kid in 1986, when I was 21 years old. I could do it then. I can't do it at 46..especialy not for someone like Dean Ambrose. To quote the original Willy Wonka movie, "You get nothing! You lose! Good day sir!"


Source: http://mickfoley.typepad.com/mickfoley/2012/04/i-tried-to-upload-a-video-but-was-not-successful-so-here-is-a-short-synopsis-of-what-i-had-to-say-1-looks-like-the-new-w.html


----------



## Steve.

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Ambrose was amazing, i marked the FUCK OUT for him and chanted his name throughout the match, others by me carried it on too but not enough people knew who he was to really care/keep it going.

Only sort of heard his promo i was too busy going crazy, but i heard the 'real hardcore legend' bit and marked even more XD

HE IS GOLD!


----------



## legendkiller316

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

After seeing him in person tonight I must agree with the hype. He really can cut a promo and seems good in the ring, wish his match was longer.

His voice just has something about it that nobody else has. Can't put my finger on it but does anyone else know what I mean? it's sort of....chilling, cold.


----------



## Davion McCool

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



fp_atl said:


> *Ambrose tweet from April 11:*
> 
> 
> *From Mick Foley's latest blog:*
> 
> 
> Source: http://mickfoley.typepad.com/mickfoley/2012/04/i-tried-to-upload-a-video-but-was-not-successful-so-here-is-a-short-synopsis-of-what-i-had-to-say-1-looks-like-the-new-w.html


Holy shit. The second comment says it all.

For a moment, just a moment there Foley had me. I can't believe how good this feud is already shaping up to be. If it doesn't involve Ambrose caning Dewey at some point I'll be disappointed.


----------



## the fox

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



fp_atl said:


> *Ambrose tweet from April 11:*
> 
> 
> *From Mick Foley's latest blog:*
> 
> 
> Source: http://mickfoley.typepad.com/mickfoley/2012/04/i-tried-to-upload-a-video-but-was-not-successful-so-here-is-a-short-synopsis-of-what-i-had-to-say-1-looks-like-the-new-w.html


so mick basically saying it was a pre planned angle and dean screwed himself!!!
i hope this isn't the case
if it is we may wait longer for dean debut or atleast it won't be as good as it was going to be against foley


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

No way a guy would throw away a hot debut angle just to make a remark about Foley's kids.


----------



## Davion McCool

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

To anyone who doesn't get just how deep this storyline is going, let me take you back to Foley's heyday in the 90s, in ECW, and probably the greatest promo of all time. Bringing Foley's kids into it takes this as dark as it could possibly go. For those who haven't seen it, brace yourself for some awesome:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-lJTvgaZME


----------



## Christian Miztake

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

They are playing this incredibly well so far, I seriously have no idea how much of this is worked. If Ambrose's comments about Foley's kids blew the deal then he's the dumbest shit alive/or he legitimately feels anger towards Foley. If Foley is purposefully trying to make this feel legit by admiting that there was a work in progress, he's doing a damn good job and Ambrose has a shit hot angle to debut with and is one lucky SOB.

Im loving this!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I'm pretty sure this is all a work, something like the Punk angle last year, we know it was a work but we're not 100% how much of it is work and how much isn't. All I know is that this better culminate in a huge debut for Ambrose, they have the opportunity to make a huge star.


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

the fact that it has me questioning whether it's a work or not makes this even more amazing


----------



## Davion McCool

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Again, what Cane Dewey helps us understand about this turn in the story (that Ambrose lost his golden ticket for bringing Foley's kids into it), is that Foley's character even when he was Cactus Jack has always been this troubled family man. A person who does terrible things in the ring, and lets terrible men destroy his body, but also out of love (love for his family).

Fast forward 18 or so years and Foley has already gone through several cycles of Anti-Hardcore, and is now a lovable old man with a sock in his pants. Ambrose bringing his kids into it is daring to take Foley back, way, way, back to that dark place long ago. It is trying to force Mick Foley The Man to be Cactus Jack The Monster again.

The brilliance is that for Mick Foley, in and outside of kayfabe, this is the worst possible thing to ask of him. Kayfabe Mick Foley and real Mick Foley are in every right, after their careers, to take away Ambrose's Golden Ticket. It captures perfectly that contradiction that has always been at the heart of Foley - between the family man and the hardcore legend.

Remember how Ambrose immediately worked to take Regal to the very edge, and mess with the very essence of his character? He is doing it again with Foley.

WWE, please, please please please PLEASE let this run. I could watch this unfold forever.


----------



## Lennon

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Best thing in WWE right now by miles, and it's not even on TV. Damn.

I know it's work, but part of me just has this niggling doubt, I don't know, but I'm loving it either way. This could be HUGE if WWE don't mess it up. And if they do, they can go fuck themselves up the arse with a rusty chainsaw.


----------



## joeysnotright

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

This is definitely the coolest thing in wrestling right now. This angle has me checking my laptop and phone constantly to see if anything new has developed.


----------



## The Ice King

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Davion McCool said:


> Again, what Cane Dewey helps us understand about this turn in the story (that Ambrose lost his golden ticket for bringing Foley's kids into it), is that Foley's character even when he was Cactus Jack has always been this troubled family man. A person who does terrible things in the ring, and lets terrible men destroy his body, but also out of love (love for his family).
> 
> Fast forward 18 or so years and Foley has already gone through several cycles of Anti-Hardcore, and is now a lovable old man with a sock in his pants. Ambrose bringing his kids into it is daring to take Foley back, way, way, back to that dark place long ago. It is trying to force Mick Foley The Man to be Cactus Jack The Monster again.
> 
> The brilliance is that for Mick Foley, in and outside of kayfabe, this is the worst possible thing to ask of him. Kayfabe Mick Foley and real Mick Foley are in every right, after their careers, to take away Ambrose's Golden Ticket. It captures perfectly that contradiction that has always been at the heart of Foley - between the family man and the hardcore legend.
> 
> Remember how Ambrose immediately worked to take Regal to the very edge, and mess with the very essence of his character? He is doing it again with Foley.
> 
> WWE, please, please please please PLEASE let this run. I could watch this unfold forever.


Chilling, this is! I actually want this to just play out slowly.......slowly watching Mick have to turn into Cactus one more time! This is just too good to be true! I can't wait!

Is there any footage of Ambrose's dark match/promo tonight?


----------



## Deadman8

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Human Nature said:


> Chilling, this is! I actually want this to just play out slowly.......slowly watching Mick have to turn into Cactus one more time! This is just too good to be true! I can't wait!
> 
> *Is there any footage of Ambrose's dark match/promo tonight?*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7euIJ6-yIM


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

:mark: HE HAS BARBED WIRE ON HIS TIGHTS!!!! :mark:


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Part of the reason it's so cool is because there's truth to it as well. It makes perfect sense for Ambrose to be pissed off because what he is saying makes sense.

Foley writes about this a lot in his book, when he actually feels slightly pissed off in real life he tries to bring it into storyline so that his promo's come across more real.

A good example of this is when they did the whole 'Beyond The Mat' thing at Royal Rumble and Foley let Rock beat him up pretty bad with a steel chair. Rock was the only one to not go and see if Foley was alright after the match and that really got to Foley. Although he worked with him and they were friends, he never settled or brought that up with The Rock until a good few years after because he wanted that real life emotion when he was planned to turn heel against The Rock leading up to Mania to elevate Rock for Wrestlemania. I reckon somewhere Foley has given Ambrose a bit of advice and said 'let that real emotion out'. Foley would be cool with that 'cos that's exactly what he did, I think that's why a while back Foley tweeted 'I've got the right guy and the right storyline that I want to do'.


----------



## DCalXIbe

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Jbardo said:


> - Here is the latest on the Mick Foley vs. Dean Ambrose. Foley has reportedly written a blog on the situation, but has decided not to publish it until his latest book deal (his WWE kid's book featuring Miz and CM Punk, among others) so as not to hurt his book deal.
> 
> WWE has a long term plan set with their storyline, as they started the issue via social media and will then move it to a larger scale.
> 
> The goal is to introduce and make Ambrose a star right out of the gate in a new and unique manner.
> 
> Credit: Pwinsider.com


Please be true, don't screw this up WWE!


----------



## peejay

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I cant wait for him to finally debut, hopefully they wont screw it up. I mean it all seems to be to good to be true so far.


----------



## Phil5991

*Mick Foley claims he can't trust Ambrose to work in the ring*



Mick Foley said:


> About Dean Ambrose - Look, sports-entertainment has to involve a certain ammount of respect and trust. It's pretty obvious Dean Ambrose doesn't have the slightest ammount of respect for me, and therefore I can't place the slightest ammount of trust in him. Anyone wondering if I'm feeling better following the concussion I spoke of in that promo with Flair? I'm not. I tend to have two types of days when it comes to that muted, under-water feeling I spoke of in that promo - bad and worse. Given my history of concussions, I would have to be an absolute idiot to place my future in the hands of someone I don't trust. Since I like to think I am not an idiot, I won't be placing any trust in him. He had the golden ticket, and he blew it, because he would not honor the simple request I made - to his face - to not include my children in any way in his tweets. If I can't trust him to honor that simple request, I certainly can't trust him not to take liberties in the ring. It's tough to get over in WWE. I certainly wouldn't want to be one of the young guys facing someone like Skip Sheffield (yeah, I know he has a new name, but I don't know it yet) knowing that the priority placed on getting over will be somewhat higher than looking out for the well being of an opponent. I went through that with The Dynamite Kid in 1986, when I was 21 years old. I could do it then. I can't do it at 46..especialy not for someone like Dean Ambrose. To quote the original Willy Wonka movie, "You get nothing! You lose! Good day sir!"


http://mickfoley.typepad.com/mickfo...what-i-had-to-say-1-looks-like-the-new-w.html


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Mick Foley claims he can't trust Ambrose to work in the ring*

Did he say to his face to not include his kids? I didn't hear it in the video.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Mick Foley claims he can't trust Ambrose to work in the ring*

Got a feeling Mick is trying to work the smarks here. They're trying to make this as real as possible, I mean just look at Ambrose's response....


*Dean Ambrose @TheDeanAmbrose*
l never actually insulted Mick's dumb/blind wife or his traumatized ignorant children who think he's a good person. #lostgeneration


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Mick Foley claims he can't trust Ambrose to work in the ring*

please let this be a work.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

*Dean Ambrose @TheDeanAmbrose*
l never actually insulted Mick's dumb/blind wife or his traumatized ignorant children who think he's a good person. #lostgeneration

OH SHIT, SON.


----------



## virgs1

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



peejay said:


> I cant wait for him to finally debut, hopefully they wont screw it up. I mean it all seems to be to good to be true so far.


Went to Raw at o2 last night he was in a dark match before superstars against Riley, did a quality promo and this guy has some good moves, looks like he has alot of potential.(Y)


----------



## Lennon

*Re: Mick Foley claims he can't trust Ambrose to work in the ring*



Heel said:


> Got a feeling Mick is trying to work the smarks here. They're trying to make this as real as possible, I mean just look at Ambrose's response....
> 
> 
> *Dean Ambrose @TheDeanAmbrose*
> l never actually insulted Mick's dumb/blind wife or his traumatized ignorant children who think he's a good person. #lostgeneration


Bloody hell! 

I think that's what they're doing too, I mean how any non-smarks will actually be following this, or have even heard about it?


----------



## Phil5991

*Re: Mick Foley claims he can't trust Ambrose to work in the ring*



Wings said:


> Mick Foley's wife is blind?!
> 
> Twitter is neat, but to get Dean Ambrose over this needs to be on television.


I think he meant "She has to blind in order to marry someone like Foley"


----------



## Loudness

*Re: Mick Foley claims he can't trust Ambrose to work in the ring*

Jake The Snake v 2.0 vs Mankind is a feud I'd love to see simply because it would be a totally different experience from any other wrestling feud in a long time. It would actually require maturity, subtility where the fans actually have to think about a storyline instead of having everything explained to them like 3 year olds, and psychological depth. I always wanted to have a wrestling feud that was theater material and this is one of those feuds that could possibly transcend the "angry plebs on roids hitting each other with chairs" clichee.


----------



## DaftFox

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

This is how you blur fact and fiction. I really hope this is all a work and it has to be, no way would Ambrose risk his future by saying these things. Besides, WWE made him get a twitter account for this storyline.

If this is Hunter's doing then I have to say bravo. Only worrying thing for me is that when Ambrose debut's he's gonna get the 'what?' chants and at that point i'll be raging.


----------



## the fox

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Foley vs Ambrose is rumored for no way out according to pwinsider(which i don't trust) but if you think about it the match won't happen before atleast two months from now


----------



## QuietStormBlood

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Its obviously a work with the way guys in trouble with twitter(Brodus Clay), I doubt Ambrose would kill his momentum, Foley would stop blogging and tweeting and all this would be over

If HHH is behind this then I want Vince out NOW and HHH taking complete control cause this is absolutely amazing I just went through the whole timeline of it and its remarkable what they can do when not held back by all the restrictions on TV


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Ambrose needs to up his game - Foley is carrying this right now. Both with pointing to the TNA vid and then laughing at Ambrose for completely missing the point and thinking it was about holding down young guys. And then more recently with that blog about not trusting Ambrose because he brought up his kids. 

Ambrose needs to cut a video promo on Foley or something. His tweeting about a blind wife isn't carrying his side of this feud.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Ambrose vs. Foley in a hardcore match at Summerslam, please.


----------



## Stanford

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Ambrose needs to up his game - Foley is carrying this right now. Both with pointing to the TNA vid and then laughing at Ambrose for completely missing the point and thinking it was about holding down young guys. And then more recently with that blog about not trusting Ambrose because he brought up his kids.
> 
> Ambrose needs to cut a video promo on Foley or something. His tweeting about a blind wife isn't carrying his side of this feud.



Ugh, I know we all think we're on the inside in feuds like this, but can't we just once sit back and enjoy something? It's not a damn debate. Stop keeping score and just enjoy the ride. 

Dean Ambrose is a psychopath, he's not concerned with "carrying his side of (the) feud".


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Ambrose needs to up his game - Foley is carrying this right now. Both with pointing to the TNA vid and then laughing at Ambrose for completely missing the point and thinking it was about holding down young guys. And then more recently with that blog about not trusting Ambrose because he brought up his kids.
> 
> Ambrose needs to cut a video promo on Foley or something. His tweeting about a blind wife isn't carrying his side of this feud.


Ambrose's point in this feud is not that foley is holding down young guys, the majority of ambrose's tweets and the original confrontation are about how ambrose and his generation have been trying to outdo foley's original exploits. Ambrose came from CZW (Jon Moxley) and he wrestled in deathmatches and various violent and hardcore matches.

Ambrose has nerve damage and scars on his back from these matches and he is angry at foley for ruining the careers of aspiring wrestlers and for the personal pain he has been put through by trying to outdo foley's legacy. Be more hardcore than the hardcore legend. He calls his generation the lost generation. 

He blames foley for making the hardcore wrestling style famous and something to aspire to. Ambrose is kinda emulating Foley's Anti Hardcore gimmick in ECW when he was Cactus Jack.

What i'm hoping this feud leads to is foley snapping and bringing back cactus jack to rid himself of ambrose after a long feud. This is the best feud in the wwe and it's not on television. Foley putting ambrose over in a hardcore match....(summerslam would be the best place) would make him an instant star.


----------



## Stanford

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



DFUSCMAN said:


> He blames foley for making the hardcore wrestling style famous and something to aspire to. Ambrose is kinda emulating Foley's Anti Hardcore gimmick in ECW when he was Cactus Jack.


And unlike Flair, Ambrose was directly affected. It's like some movie where a well-meaning politician agrees to construct a nuclear power plant, only to have it explode and contaminate the town and surrounding areas. And while other world leaders are pissed (Flair) because better safety measures should have been put in place, the mutants that result are even more pissed because now they're mutants - and they're coming after the politician whether he had malicious intent or not. 

It's pretty much just like that


----------



## the fox

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

i have a feeling ambrose will do something like confronting foley again in his next comedy show or something
a way to give the feud another momentum


----------



## 777

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

a) The best villains feel justified in their actions.

b) I like not having to choose sides on this issue, because both have merit. The slippery slope adds to the realism of the feud.


----------



## ecabney

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I think he's gonna debut in Dayton


----------



## truk83

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Nothing against Mic Foley, and I honestly think that a worked story line with Ambrose would be cool, but I would rather Ambrose debut as the last person to ever be interviewed on the Piper's Pit. Ambrose reminds me so much of Piper in terms of realism on the mic, and what he says as well. Both were edgy in their own ways. Ambrose would go back, and forth with Piper, and ultimately expose him as a false leader of a directionless generation. Finally, smashing Piper's skull with a coconut. It's almost as if Piper is looking at himself when he see's Dean.


----------



## stunner2020

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I too saw his dark match at the O2, and while I found his match slightly underwhelming, his promo was top and everyone genuinely hated him. I was excitedly telling anyone within reach of me that they were looking at a future legend, but none of them believed me. They will do soon!


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I'm interested to see what he's like when not in character and just in the back or whatever.


----------



## truk83

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Would be awesome if Dean Ambrose had the Deftones do his entrance music for his WWE debut. That band just rocks. Perfect wrestling music.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

NEW BLOG POST FROM FOLEY ABOUT AMBROSE! Not actually new new but it's an updated post to add more info to the dean/mick feud

http://mickfoley.typepad.com/mickfo...what-i-had-to-say-1-looks-like-the-new-w.html


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Not a fan of shredding kayfaybe like this if this indeed is a work.

If it's Mic actually saying dude f**** up by not honoring a simple request so I'm stopping the feud then I guess that's understandable.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I honestly can't decipher if this is a work.


----------



## Kazzenn

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I'm starting to get worried it isn't a work because they are going awfully far for this guy and the way Foley is talking does not scream "I'm in a storyline"


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

These two have blurred the lines between work and reality so well that it's leading me to question if there isn't actual beef between the two. I guess we will find out when foley is next on raw, hopefully it's next monday....the 3 hour extreme raw.

It would be perfect.....or have ambrose debut at extreme rules in chicago and cut a promo with foley....


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

With the work Mick put in in putting over the Rock and Edge at somepoint in his careers, as well as countless others you think the kid would have been smart enough to change target on Mick keep the fued going as have this develop nicely into a intro fued to the WWE. He just progressed into the psycho 'dont give a f**k' persona to emphasise the crazy, wen a tweet side step into sayin other things about Micks 'anything but kids' would have been smarter in the long run i would suspect.


----------



## the fox

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

okay i am confused now!


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Looking at the update it's clear as day.

Ambrose f**** up and the feud is off.


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Damn it.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I've become seriously worried that the feud is over. The post about how he asked ambrose not to tweet about his kids really is the major point.

Or ambrose could be instigating the cane dewey promo version of mick foley and hoping to tear at his psyche until foley can't take it anymore and wants to destroy ambrose....


----------



## the fox

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

i hope this won't affect ambrose debut 
yes it seems they are really high on him but forsure they aren't happy with how he screwed himself and ruined the feud they planned from the beginning for his debut


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I want this feud so fucking bad. Please be working us, Mick.


----------



## ecabney

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

lol, ya'll are getting worked so hard right now.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I really hope mick's just working us all and that this is all a part of the ambrose push. If it is all part of the ambrose push and all a storyline then well done mick....well done

I genuinely think it's a work....


----------



## Kazzenn

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



ecabney said:


> lol, ya'll are getting worked so hard right now.


I'm trying to tell myself that I really am


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

This could be the greatest work ever.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



ecabney said:


> lol, ya'll are getting worked so hard right now.


I don't know but Mic Foley randomly popping out as Cactus Jack is going to be pretty strange.

You can't build everything on Twitter.

I think it's pretty obvious. Ambrose and Foley were planting the seeds, Ambrose went into territory Foley wasn't comfortable with so Foley said knock it off, Ambrose contuined, feud over with.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



ecabney said:


> lol, ya'll are getting worked so hard right now.


Which is a great thing.


----------



## Kazzenn

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

One thing that does make me wonder is why does he keep putting in Willy Wonka shit? I'd he was really angry why are you dropping lines about the golden ticket?


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

If the feud really is over I will be pissed.


----------



## ecabney

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



GillbergReturns said:


> I don't know but Mic Foley randomly popping out as Cactus Jack is going to be pretty strange.
> 
> You can't build everything on Twitter.
> 
> I think it's pretty obvious. Ambrose and Foley were planting the seeds, Ambrose went into territory Foley wasn't comfortable with so Foley said knock it off, Ambrose contuined, feud over with.


Child, please. Koskey is overseeing everything regarding this feud, and I know for certain that he gave Ambrose the green-light to attack Foley's family on twitter, and I'm pretty sure that Mick is okay with it. It's entertainment, breh.

We have all been successfully worked.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Kazzenn said:


> One thing that does make me wonder is why does he keep putting in Willy Wonka shit? I'd he was really angry why are you dropping lines about the golden ticket?


I'm pretty sure I've heard him use this quote before on TV. If this were on tv no question it's a work I just don't know why you'd do it over the internet.

You basically ruin half of the feud before it actually starts.

To say you worked over some smarks?


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



ecabney said:


> Child, please. Koskey is overseeing everything regarding this feud, and I know for certain that he gave Ambrose the green-light to attack Foley's family on twitter, and I'm pretty sure that Mick is okay with it. It's entertainment, breh.
> 
> We have all been successfully worked.


Pretty sure basically tells me you're not as confident as your post indicates.

I don't know who Koskey is but he may of f**** up as well.


----------



## Lennon

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



ecabney said:


> Child, please. Koskey is overseeing everything regarding this feud, and I know for certain that he gave Ambrose the green-light to attack Foley's family on twitter, and I'm pretty sure that Mick is okay with it. It's entertainment, breh.
> 
> We have all been successfully worked.


All I know is he was there at Wrestlemania taking notes when they did the first video. I really hope you're right, because this is the most interesting thing in pro wrestling right now.


----------



## Mike Honcho

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Maybe this is the catalyst for moving the angle from Twitter to TV. 

I don't know anything for sure except that Mick Foley and his wide birthing hips need to make this shit happen.


----------



## Aficionado

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I find it ironic Foley uses the Willy Wonka references. Especially if you consider that right after Wonka shouts "You get nothing. You lose. Good day, sir!", Charlie pulls out the Everlasting Gobstopper and gives it back to Wonka. Then Wonka pulls a 180 and declares that he's passed the test and won.

Why would Foley go out of his way and blog about not continuing a feud and talk about how hard it is to "get over"? Isn't complaining that the enemy "crossed the line" just continuing the feud? This is as successful a program as you are going to get off an obscure video and Twitter. Brilliant stuff.


----------



## Certified G

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

This is obviously a work. If Foley wasn't comfortable with whatever Dean said they'd just drop this Twitter fued alltogether without mentioning it again, WWE is a pro at doing that.


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Sshhhh, guys, it's turned legit remember.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I think it's absolutely brilliant how we are all even here discussing if it's a work or not. These guys are succeeding what they probably ever wanted to manage, just awesome.


----------



## rickym

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

question is how long will they keep this to twitter, eventually it has to spill out onto TV, and then half the crowd wont no what the fuck is going on, how they are going to work this onto tv will be interesting, 

ambrose wouldnt be that stupid surely? to not respect the requests of a legend like foley, the man who helped make the rock, the man who made edge step up and randy orton, ambrose wouldnt be that stupid surely, which has me still believing this is still a work, deans response screams work, 

but heres the thing, in the back of my mind i am actually doubting it lol im not 100% sure whats going on, all i know for sure is that i want to see ambrose v foley soon on TV, and it needs to be a long feud, maybe just maybe they can have an interview on raw sometime with william regal and he can tell everybody first hand what dean ambrose is like, a crazy person who cares about nothing, who will do anything to get what he wants and that foley should take him seriously, and then have ambrose cut promos alone in a darkish room about the bumps hes taken and the things hes done to get to the wwe, and blaming it on foley until eventually foley HAS to come to raw and confront ambrose and then BANG BANG!!!! its onnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

If this is a work... Wow. 

Frankly, I don't know. I honestly keep going back and forth on whether it's a work or not. Still not sure.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I've decided I don't care anymore either way and I'm just going to watch it play out. It also brings up a bit of disappointment in the rest of the roster who doesn't seem to be so actively invested in their character and gimmick as much as Ambrose is, but there are a number of reasons for why that may be the case.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Mick is trying to make it come across as real real.

'I couldn't trust him in the ring' You're not suppose to trust him in the ring, he wants to hurt you (wink wink) You aren't suppose to tell everyone that it's fake and we are trying to work together. It's a work and they are trying to work the biggest smarks.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Think they are trying to work everyone especially the IWC, and I absolutely love it! can't wait to see it spill onto TV, hopefully they give it plenty of time to let it grow and don't rush it, Survivor Series could be a great place for it to end


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I don't know if this is going to make TV or not but in my mind there's absolutely no doubt this is a work, and a good one at that. This is what a storyline should be in 2012.


----------



## ecabney

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

what he said on twitter was too ridiculous to be real. of course it's a work, brehs


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



> "Let me state for the record that I have only spoken to FCW prospect Dean Ambrose on three different occasions. Following his match on a WWE house show on Long Island, I went out of my way to tell him I had enjoyed his match. The skills and unique qualities qualities he posseses might very well make him a force to be reckoned with somewhere down the line. He has supporters in lofty places who feel he might be a huge asset to WWE for a decade or more in the future. I'm also told that his interviews ( "promos" as we call them) are compelling, intelligent and emotional; every bit as good as the top guys in WWE.
> 
> My second conversation with Mr Ambrose got quite a bit of attention. I know there has been alot of speculation as to the nature of this conversation. To me, it was whatever anyone wanted it to be; a shoot, a work, or somewhare in the middle - as almost all compelling pieces in sports-entertainment ultimately are.
> 
> I'm far more concerned with my third conversation with the guy. Look, Ive been accused from time to time of taking some things in the business a little too seriously. Maybe I do. But like that sailor-man of old, "I am what I am, and that's all that I am." After all these years, there are some things that just bother me. Remember that "Cane Dewey" promo from 1995 that so many are still fond of? It actually came from a very heavy place in my heart, when my wife impressed on me just how sick it was for any fan to be making a sign advocating the beating (even in jest) of my 3 year-old child.
> 
> That's the immediate feeling I got when I actually read the Dean Ambrose tweet that mentioned his dream to seeing me no longer able to make a dime in the wrestling business - with a particularly nasty mention of how he wanted to see my home repossesed and my children starved. Maybe the 1995 Cactus Jack would have cut a promo on the guy. The 2102 Mick Foley just wonders what would make something say something so stupid, heartless and ignorant. I felt Dean Ambrose had crossed a line that shouldn't be crossed, so took the opportunity before the Hampton, Virginia Smackdown to ask/tell him to please stop crossing a line that I wasn't comfortable with. Ric Flair had once asked a similar consideration of me before a memorable promo we shared in New Jersey in 2006. Of course I honored his request. Ours is a business built on trust and respect. I thought Dean Ambrose understood this. But less than a day after making my request, I saw that my children were once again the subject of his tweets - a reference to how I might feel differently about something if my children were in wheel-chairs. Maybe I would have cut a heck of a promo about it in 1995. Seventeen years later, I just wanted to get the f--k away from the whole scenario. It's not fun, it's not cutting edge. It just sucks.
> 
> Sports-entertainment has to involve a certain ammount of respect and trust. It's pretty obvious Dean Ambrose doesn't have any respect for me, my requests, or what I have done in the wrestling business. Therefore I can't place the slightest ammount of trust in him. Has anyone wondered if I'm feeling better following the concussion I spoke of in that December 2010 TNA Impact promo with Flair? I'm not feeling too much better. I tend to have two types of days when it comes to that muted, under-water feeling I spoke of in that promo - bad and worse. I'm just not the same guy who took 11 chair shots from the Rock in 1999. I haven't been that guy in a long time. Given my history of concussions, I would have to be a fool to place my future in the hands of someone I don't trust. Perhaps I do have another decent match left in me. If so, it will be with a guy like Dolph Ziggler, who might well be the best worker in the business, and just needs that ONE little something to allow the WWE Universe to see how talented he really is. Or a guy like the Miz - one of the best heels of this generation. Say what you want to about Miz, but the guy is damn good at what he does.
> 
> But Dean Ambrose? No. I may not have the power I once did in the business, but I still have the power to say no to things that just flat-out seem wrong. Like trying to put Dean Ambrose on the WWE map. A few weeks ago, it seemed like an interesting challenge. Now, it seems like an insult. A few weeks ago, it seemed like cutting-edge stuff. Now it just seems like bulls--t. He is a very good talent. He has those supporters in high places. Let them wrestle him. Maybe they can put him on the WWE map. Good luck."


Foley blog.


----------



## Jbardo

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

While I do think it's a work, that is very convincing from Foley and makes it look like the fued is off.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

WOW! that blog was great and has me really questioning whether this is a work or a shoot, I really hope it's all a work because this could be one of the best feuds in history but there is a real nagging feeling in the back of my head that the feud is over before it had barely began


----------



## ErrybodyTaps

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

If Mick's goal is to blur the lines here then he is doing a good job at that.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Dudes, he already posted this blog before. he just "Tweaked it" to make it sound better. Don't worry...Dean's coming.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



GillbergReturns said:


> I'm pretty sure I've heard him use this quote before on TV. If this were on tv no question it's a work I just don't know why you'd do it over the internet.
> 
> You basically ruin half of the feud before it actually starts.
> 
> To say you worked over some smarks?


You answered your own question: If you do it on TV, you know it's a work.

HERE, however, we dunno what in the name of Davey Crockett's sweat-stained undies is going on! That makes it unpredictable and exciting!!!


----------



## CM Jewels

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

If Mick is shooting, he has gone soft.

If this is work, he is working the living fuck out of us and I love it.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I'm actually afraid about moxley now, I hope to god this is a work


----------



## Davion McCool

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Considering the only way that makes sense for this to go storyline is by Mick bringing up how he is a different man from the Cactus Jack who did the "Cane Dewey" promo, I think this is a work. So far everything Mick has added helps further that storyline.

But who knows?


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I'm anxious to see how are they gonna bring the feud from Twitter to TV screen. Twitter part of the feud seems to have run its course.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



> He has those supporters in high places. Let them wrestle him. Maybe they can put him on the WWE map.


For like the 5th time today lol...interdasting.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

We don't WANT them to put him on the WWE map Mick, we want you!


----------



## Deebow

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

This Ambrose/Foley stuff is extremely compelling. Hopefully something comes out of this. Hopefully the WWE doesn't screw it up.


----------



## Silent KEEL

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I hope Ambrose keeps bringing up Foley's kids. The whole point to the storyline seemed like it was about how Foley screwed up so many childrens lives by doing dangerous things that the kids tried to copy, and Ambrose brings up that if it was his kids that are in wheelchairs instead of the other kids, Foley would feel worse. If he hadn't brought up Foley's kids, the feud would not seem as personal as it is. Why would Foley not want it to seem personal? Ambrose should stick to his character even if Foley doesn't like it, because that's who he needs to be to get over. If Foley backed out because of this, he's a wuss and Ambrose should beat him ass for real life.

I don't know if it's real or not, I just want Ambrose on my television screen. Bring back Terry Funk if Foley won't do it.


----------



## QuietStormBlood

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Dean Ambrose is a fucking legend all ready, Piper 2.0, he'll never ever need the title to be a legit threat, I love guys like him


----------



## Stanford

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



QuietStormBlood said:


> Dean Ambrose is a fucking legend all ready, Piper 2.0, he'll never ever need the title to be a legit threat, I love guys like him


He reminds me of Austin in his feud with Bret. Austin didn't win a single match outside of DQ during their series, but the way he cut promos made you believe that he won every single one. Ambrose lost his feud with Rollins, lost his match with Regal, and hasn't won a single piece of hardware in FCW - but when he says he's indestructible, I believe it... Because he does.


----------



## Silent KEEL

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Dean Ambrose said in a shoot interview that he actually wanted to lose a match that one of the indy shows had him win, since it made sense for the story, because he basically tortured the guy for months. I find that to be pretty awesome that the guy doesn't seem to care about his win or loss record and would rather do what is best for the story he's in. Not to many guys I've heard of that would want to lose a match just because it makes sense, usually guys want to win.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



The Redeemer said:


> Dean Ambrose said in a shoot interview that he actually wanted to lose a match that one of the indy shows had him win, since it made sense for the story, because he basically tortured the guy for months. I find that to be pretty awesome that the guy doesn't seem to care about his win or loss record and would rather do what is best for the story he's in. Not to many guys I've heard of that would want to lose a match just because it makes sense, usually guys want to win.


I love that mentality. That's how you know someone's 100% dedicated to their character and putting on a show. In an industry where there's so much emphasis on "I MUST WIN EVERYTHING, NO JOBBING, PAYCHECK, WORLD TITLES, GLORY GLORY GLORY", someone like Ambrose is just... refreshing. It's not about winning, not about losing, not about holding the title; I just want to see the guy on TV, doing the amazing things he's been doing for years. I love awesome angles and stories like Foley/Ambrose because they make me feel totally justified in my love for wrestling. And Foley's blogs... I just love it. Screw the work/shoot stuff, I'm just going along for the ride. This is way too good not too. Cannot wait for this to translate onto WWE programming. I don't think :mark: has ever been more necessary.


----------



## Mister Hands

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

This is the Reality Era in all its glory. Taking what fans think they know and using it to work them all over again, just like the Punk shoot.


----------



## Alex

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Been watching some Dean Ambrose promos from FCW and such and this guy seems fucking amazing.

I'll admit I wasn't aware of him prior to him getting into FCW, neither have I been that familiar with his work in FCW until this Foley/Ambrose video surfaced and after going back and looking through some of the promos he's done he seems like the real deal. He has a really old school feel about him, I'm not entirely sure what it is but he seems to have got his loose-cannon character down already and he's not even on the main roster yet. When he does eventually get called up (hopefully it's soon because he looks more than ready) I can see myself being a serious mark for the guy. I just really hope they don't ruin/tone his character, which I'm scared Vince will do probably because he will steal the show (specifically microphone-wise) everytime he gets the chance.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

WORK. WORK. WORK. WORK.


----------



## the fox

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

"Testicular fortitude." Hee hee hee.


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



the fox said:


>


Ambrose wins!


----------



## mblonde09

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



stunner2020 said:


> I too saw his dark match at the O2, and while I found his match slightly underwhelming, *his promo was top and everyone genuinely hated him*. I was excitedly telling anyone within reach of me that they were looking at a future legend, but none of them believed me. They will do soon!


Pretty sure the vast majority of people there didn't have a clue who he was.


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

So either the feud is off or we won't see Ambrose until fall.


----------



## The Ice King

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



AntMan said:


> So either the feud is off or we won't see Ambrose until fall.


Wait, what? Did something new happen? Or are you just referring to Mick's blog??


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Foley tweet


> look for me back in @WWE in Oct/Nov for the publication of my first children's book in eight years! Very nice!


----------



## The Ice King

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I'm still leaning towards it's a work even with that tweet. Mick's doing a fantastic job at tricking us.


----------



## darnok

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Ha ha! You dimwits are still thinking this is going to happen! The only people doing any tricking are you guys...on yourselves! Delusional! Ha Ha!


----------



## rickym

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

well, if this is actually over, mick foley dissapoints me, and i agree with ambrose, he has turned into a softcore bitch!


----------



## Heel

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

If it genuinely is all called off than Foley needs to man-up a bit. If it is happening but we have to wait 6 months, FUCK THAT. I want Ambrose on TV now!


----------



## rickym

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Heel said:


> If it genuinely is all called off than Foley needs to man-up a bit. If it is happening but we have to wait 6 months, FUCK THAT. I want Ambrose on TV now!



maybe they wont debut that rivalry straight away, maybe dean will build himself as a big heel first and then in oct/nov when foley appears, dean makes the feud official by attacking foley or something, thats how i honestly see it going if it happens, but who will dean feud with in the mean time? somebody like orton? maybe they could pull the regal feud from fcw and put it on raw, however it happens i just want seth and dean to debut already


----------



## hebtheeagle

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I want to see this happen, but I don't honestly think Ambrose is going to need Foley to get over. I think he'll be just fine on his own. A program with Foley would probably help his career, but it is by no means necessary.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

WORK! WORK! WORK! WORK!


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

1: Dean Ambrose beats Mankind at SummerSlam

2: Mick Foley realizes that not even the demented, basement dwelling sadomasochist Mankind is enough to destroy Ambrose.
He needs Barbie. He needs* CACTUS JACK*. Ambrose says that defeating the most sociopathic personality of the icon of hardcore wrestling will be 
the career-defining and era-ending victory that he craves. Who wins? The fans.


----------



## rickym

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



SPCDRI said:


> 1: Dean Ambrose beats Mankind at SummerSlam
> 
> 2: Mick Foley realizes that not even the demented, basement dwelling sadomasochist Mankind is enough to destroy Ambrose.
> He needs Barbie. He needs* CACTUS JACK*. Ambrose says that defeating the most sociopathic personality of the icon of hardcore wrestling will be
> the career-defining and era-ending victory that he craves. Who wins? The fans.



good, but i dont think mankind will come out, i think ambrose will want cactus jack straight away as he is the hardcore legend, cuz if its this mick foley he faces it could suck ass


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



rickym said:


> well, if this is actually over, mick foley dissapoints me, and i agree with ambrose, he has turned into a softcore bitch!


Assuming it's not a work he asked Ambrose to not mention his kids and Ambrose didn't oblige.

Ambrose needs to learn how to respect his opponent. Anyone calling Foley is soft is an idiot. The guy is 46 year old he's not going to put his body thru Hell for a guy who can't even honor a simple request.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

http://nodq.com/wwe/336848732.shtml

Dean Ambrose will indeed be debuting on WWE's main roster soon and the current storyline with Mick Foley is designed to make him a top name right off the bat. Ambrose was asked on Twitter what he thought about Foley's recent blog on their encounters. Ambrose replied: 

"To be honest, I expected a little more fight out of @realmickfoley. I mourn the loss of his "testicular fortitude""


----------



## FearIs4UP

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Awesome. They need to debut him soon.


----------



## rickym

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



GillbergReturns said:


> Assuming it's not a work he asked Ambrose to not mention his kids and Ambrose didn't oblige.
> 
> Ambrose needs to learn how to respect his opponent. Anyone calling Foley is soft is an idiot. The guy is 46 year old he's not going to put his body thru Hell for a guy who can't even honor a simple request.


lol i no mate, i didnt mean it, just wanna see this rivalry, Foley is God!


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Somehow, Ambrose's casual reply about "testicular fortitude" makes me believe this is indeed a work.

Just didn't want another tiegate to hit. I remember everyone saying that was a work, too, but sadly it wasn't.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Tiegate was the first thing that came to my mind too!


----------



## the fox

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

work or not i still think wwe see dean ambrose as a potential future top heel for the company and they won't cancel their plans to debut him straight to the top with this feud or any other plans


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Mike Johnson from PWInsider said it's a work in his update.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



> *Dean Ambrose will indeed be debuting on WWE's main roster soon and the current storyline with Mick Foley is designed to make him a top name right off the bat.* Ambrose was asked on Twitter what he thought about Foley's recent blog on their encounters. Ambrose replied:
> 
> "To be honest, I expected a little more fight out of @realmickfoley. I mourn the loss of his "testicular fortitude""


It's real! It's damn real!

:kurt


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

My excitement levels just exceeded their recommended limit...


----------



## dwiddle

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

How f'n cool would it be if as a way of "poking the bear" in order to get Foley to snap and fight him, Ambrose puts on the mask, dresses as Mankind and cuts a classic Mankind-esque promo to get in his head? So much potential in the feud.


----------



## QuietStormBlood

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Ambrose needs to psychologically get into Foley's head to the point where he starts slowly bringing out his hardcore personality, cutting promo's outside of Foley's house, showing videos of kids hurting themselves trying to emulate Foley, even though WWE has the dont try this at home promotion.

This could be the epic slow build it needs, then when Ambrose is in the MITB match have Foley cost him the briefcase just before Dean gets it, Foley will come out as either Mankind or Cactus Jack(THIS!), that leads to a build to a Summerslam match between the 2 where they battle and I mean battle, real hardcore style with Ambrose going over and getting the rub of a lifetime


----------



## navybluehoodie

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I think it's very possible that he'll debut soon, try and call Foley out, on air, and he might even do it for weeks, who knows. If that's how its going to work, that's fine by me too. 
We'll have to see though.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I want them to continue building this feud slowly because rushing it would only ruin what has the potential to be a career making feud, as well as possibly a perfect last feud for Foley, however they need to get Ambrose on tv soon and continue the build on camera with commentators referencing the twitter stuff just to get the casuals involved in the feud


----------



## the fox

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*


----------



## Gene_Wilder

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

you know who's going to ruin this feud? Michael Cole the moment he opens his mouth on commentary. Well he won't ruin it but I'm definitely not looking forward to hearing him and King try and bring the audience up to date on the feud.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Mister Hands said:


> This is the Reality Era in all its glory. Taking what fans think they know and using it to work them all over again, just like the Punk shoot.


Thank you, sir.

This is the Reality Era. Buckle up.


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Gene_Wilder said:


> you know who's going to ruin this feud? Michael Cole the moment he opens his mouth on commentary.


I think this is a very good point. I have a fear, like we all do, that this feud and Dean maybe won't come across on TV as well as we might wish. This is unavoidable to an extent, if it's planned out well enough these things shouldn't be able to take(too much)away from the moments. Like others are saying i hope they don't rush into this, but at the sametime they need to move on to the next level soon, to keep up the interest of us and involve the casuals while this thing is still hot. Unless he debuts and they leave this hanging somewhere in the background for now. I'm not sure how Foley promoting his new kids book plays into this timeframe? 

I'm worried this story doesn't come off like many are expecting, yet still confident, this does feel like the reality era, the signs are good, this should be huge.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

The _idea_ of this feud is as about as salivating as hearing that the ghost of Orson Welles has arrived in Hollywood to adapt _Ulysses_ starring Daniel Day-Lewis.


----------



## Suit Up

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

LMAO, HE'S BALDING!!! i'll say future endevoured in 9 months


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

LMAO, you're back, i'll say future endeavoured in 9 days.


----------



## Suit Up

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Jobberwacky said:


> LMAO, you're back, i'll say future endeavoured in 9 days.


I have been back for a week, so you have 2 days left


----------



## rickym

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

over excitement often leads to dissapointment, lets just hope dean debuts soon and see where they go from there, my brother doesnt like him, thinks he cant sell shit, surprises me actually cuz i rated his opinion cuz hes a wrestling holic, he took my excitement away  lol


----------



## dgeneration-nexus

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Suit Up said:


> Not Removing Untill.
> 
> . Drew Mcintyre Get's the lead role in BraveHeart 2 []
> []


Made me cry laughing! :lol

Back on topic, Ambrose will be around long after Drew's been released.


----------



## Suit Up

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



dgeneration-nexus said:


> Made me cry laughing! :lol
> 
> Back on topic, Ambrose will be around long after Drew's been released.


Drew Mcintyre is younger then Dean Ambrose so i wouldn't count on that


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Suit Up said:


> Drew Mcintyre is younger then Dean Ambrose so i wouldn't count on that


No he isn't. Ambrose is not just younger, but a far greater talent, all Drew has is a look and even that's not great, he looks kinda feminine.


----------



## Suit Up

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> No he isn't. Ambrose is not just younger, but a far greater talent, all Drew has is a look and even that's not great, he looks kinda feminine.


Nvm, there both 26, and drew is far better in the ring and on the mic so really what does dean ambrose have over him?

Strength? hell no
Look's? no
In ring skills? No
Speed? Maybe
Charisma? No LOL
A non receding hairline? No
Mic Skills? NO


And he only look's a little feminine because of his good look's if he grew a beard that would counter it, look at triple h without a board LOL


----------



## Lennon

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Am I tripping balls or did the guy above me just say Drew McIntyre has better mic skills than Dean Ambrose?


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Pope67 said:


> Am I tripping balls or did the guy above me just say Drew McIntyre has better mic skills than Dean Ambrose?


Ever hear of gimmick posting?


----------



## cobray

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Good god this feud is awesome now. I was dead sure Foley's article and writeup was a shoot.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

From PWInsider:



> There has been speculation this week if the feud between Mick Foley and Dean Ambrose has really been called off after Foley made comments in his blogs. PWInsider confirms that the feud is still on and everything you read is all part of the storyline.
> 
> Speaking of the feud, a fan asked Ambrose on Twitter when will he finally come and take Foley "out." Ambrose replied:
> 
> "I wont. He took himself out. In terms he would understand he's the cowardly lion of WWE, I'm far from heartbroken"


:mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Know not much to nothing at all about this supposed feud. How is it progressing? Has it all been twitter?


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Look on the first page.

It started with that vid. Since then, he's been trying to make Foley be exposed as the cause of, as he puts it, "A lost generation" trying to emulate Foley and getting hurt, as well as Dean himself. He had been through countless deathmatches in CZW and injured his body, as well as seeing his friends not survive because of it.

He has posted vids of people injuring themselves doing backyard wrestling and such, as well as posting pics of his scarred body and making it known that he was being told by WWE to go home when he was arriving to debut because of Foley. He feels he's holding him down like HE'S a criminal when Foley is the same thing.

Foley does not want any part of it because Ambrose would not show him respect and not mention his children. in addition to Regal telling Mick to be careful due to his psychological mindgames, Ambrose counters by saying he never did mention them, but Foley IS blinding them to reality. Foley says he can't get into this like Cactus Jack did in 1995 with his "Cane Dewy" promo. not at his age and not with someone he feels can seriously take liberties in the ring. Ambrose mournes the loss of Foley's "Testicular Fortitude" and calls him, in terms he can understand, "The cowardly lion of WWE"

To be continued...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Woah.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Woah.


I know, right? 

and it 'aint even started yet! :gun:


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Great analogy of it all there, I can't wait for more to unfold.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Dean Ambrose ‏ @TheDeanAmbrose
This thing is now loose in my apt. It survived my initial ambush and is on the move. The hunt begins.. http://pic.twitter.com/3Ti9XMae

Alex ‏ @BoboBrazil3
@TheDeanAmbrose GOOD GAWD IT MUST HAVE SEEN A TAPE OF FOLEY AND ITS TRYING TO JUMP OFF THE CEILING TO GET OVER #THANKSMICK

Dean Ambrose ‏ @TheDeanAmbrose
@BoboBrazil3 haha



:lmao


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I'm going to add Beatles123's summary into the OP to give people a quick recap of the feud so far for people just checking the thread.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Well shoot, I could have done a better job....


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Been following this feud from the very beginning, cannot wait for this to come on TV and hope it doesnt get ruined in any way.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

GUYS

GUYS



> FCW Wrestling ‏ @fcwwrestling Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> #FCW n Starke 2nite. Gainesville Area this is your lst chance to see #Antonio Cesaro, #Damian Sandow, #Dean Ambrose b4 they head to #WWE.


_HE'S COMING._


----------



## Steve.

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



TankOfRate said:


> GUYS
> 
> GUYS
> 
> 
> 
> _HE'S COMING._



:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Jbardo

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



TankOfRate said:


> GUYS
> 
> GUYS
> 
> 
> 
> _HE'S COMING._



If not this coming Raw surely the Monday after? I can't wait!!!


----------



## Hypno

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

AWWWWW YEAHHHHH


----------



## QuietStormBlood

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

It is a 3 hour Raw so they have to fill it with something

I'm so anxious


----------



## DaftFox

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I'm staying up for RAW now. Fuck college, Dean Ambrose is here!!!


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



QuietStormBlood said:


> It is a 3 hour Raw so they have to fill it with something
> 
> I'm so anxious


Three hour Raw???


----------



## rickym

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



DaftFox said:


> I'm staying up for RAW now. Fuck college, Dean Ambrose is here!!!


doubt it will be till after extreme rules dude


----------



## the fox

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



TankOfRate said:


> Three hour Raw???


yes raw on monday is 3 hours eposide without a known reason!
so maybe we will get a debut or two i hope ambrose one of them


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



the fox said:


> yes raw on monday is 3 hours eposide without a known reason!
> so maybe we will get a debut or two i hope ambrose one of them


I had absolutely no idea. Great advertising there!


----------



## DaftFox

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



rickym said:


> doubt it will be till after extreme rules dude



Probably but I still think there's a good chance of him showing up on the 3 hour RAW, especially as Foley is there.

It might just be a vignette, backstage promo or an actual in ring appearance.


----------



## the fox

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



DaftFox said:


> Probably but I still think there's a good chance of him showing up on the 3 hour RAW, especially as Foley is there.
> 
> It might just be a vignette, backstage promo or an actual in ring appearance.


Foley is there?
i didn't know he was advertised for next raw!are you sure?


----------



## HBK15

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

YES! Can't wait, I hope he debuts this Monday!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Great news. Now it's just a waiting game. Just because it's his last showing on FCW doesn't mean he'll be on WWE TV anytime soon, he could still be just working dark matches whilst the whole Foley thing continues on twitter. 

Didn't Foley say he's not going to be on WWE programming for another few months or so?


----------



## Kazzenn

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Are we sure that's the official twitter? I thought the other account was the right one.


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I think this was going to be an Extreme Rules feud but it makes sense for Dean Ambrose to wait until after Extreme Rules.

He could show off his muscle tears, scars and discuss his nerve damage and say that the entire WWE is fraudulent and that he is the TRUE HARDCORE LEGEND. He'd mock the entire idea of "Extreme" Rules.

He'd then start indicting and holding accountable Mick Foley. Until Foley would show up. Even though some might disagree and want Foley to show up as Foley, I'd prefer for him to show up in his Mankind character.

"Did mine, ahem, _EAR_ deceive me, or did this little _brat_ dare to call himself The Hardcore Legend?"

I think this feud would benefit tremendously from an un-announced Foley appearance in-character like that.

The first match both of them pass out of get knocked out. Maybe sell it as passing out from blood loss? This is really one feud that I feel demands blood.

Then Foley can say, "Well, Mankind couldn't do it, the boiler room brawler couldn't do, but a man from parts unknown will deal with Ambrose once and for all!"

Then we get Cactus Jack. Basically because I've been a silly Foley mark since watching ECW stuff at the babysitters and I want to see both Mankind and Cactus Jack again.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I can just imagine Ambrose in the middle of the ring cutting an awesome promo on how the fans cheer for people like Foley who do nothing but hurt their bodies for their entertainment and how he paved a way of hardcore backyarders to try and better him, fans will be booing him and a chorus of "WE WANT FOLEY" to happen, Ambrose laughs and says he isn't coming.

For the next few weeks or so, perhaps months it happens, the WE WANT FOLEY when Ambrose is talking or in the ring, Ambrose continues to laugh, it still doesn't come, until ONE day, Foley finally shows up and they go mic to mic


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Kazzenn said:


> Are we sure that's the official twitter? I thought the other account was the right one.


https://twitter.com/#!/stevekeirnsfcw ?


----------



## Kazzenn

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Yeah isn't that the official one?

I hope it isn't but just making sure.....


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



SPCDRI said:


> I think this was going to be an Extreme Rules feud but it makes sense for Dean Ambrose to wait until after Extreme Rules.
> 
> He could show off his muscle tears, scars and discuss his nerve damage and say that the entire WWE is fraudulent and that he is the TRUE HARDCORE LEGEND. He'd mock the entire idea of "Extreme" Rules.
> 
> He'd then start indicting and holding accountable Mick Foley. Until Foley would show up. Even though some might disagree and want Foley to show up as Foley, I'd prefer for him to show up in his Mankind character.
> 
> "Did mine, ahem, _EAR_ deceive me, or did this little _brat_ dare to call himself The Hardcore Legend?"
> 
> I think this feud would benefit tremendously from an un-announced Foley appearance in-character like that.
> 
> The first match both of them pass out of get knocked out. Maybe sell it as passing out from blood loss? This is really one feud that I feel demands blood.
> 
> Then Foley can say, "Well, Mankind couldn't do it, the boiler room brawler couldn't do, but a man from parts unknown will deal with Ambrose once and for all!"
> 
> Then we get Cactus Jack. Basically because I've been a silly Foley mark since watching ECW stuff at the babysitters and I want to see both Mankind and Cactus Jack again.


They could settle this shit with a damn chess match for all I care. I just need them to be in the same place at the same time ALL OVER MY TV


Kazzenn said:


> Are we sure that's the official twitter? I thought the other account was the right one.


There's two:

twitter.com/stevekeirnsfcw & twitter.com/fcwwrestling. The first is the official one, both are followed by FCW talent though. It's not his last showing per se, just some of his last FCW live events. Wouldn't take it as confirmation, but our boy D-Brose is on his way up regardless.


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Ambrose needs to get on my TV now! I need another reason to watch WWE besides Bryan and Lesnar.


----------



## Lennon

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I am so fucking excited it's unreal.


----------



## QuietStormBlood

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



TankOfRate said:


> *They could settle this shit with a damn chess match for all I care.* I just need them to be in the same place at the same time ALL OVER MY TV


That would be a great gimmick Bobby Fischer type guy, who challenges a fan or a nobody from the back to a chess match, beats them in 2 moves, then puts them in a submission hold after he beats them

I'd mark out for that shit


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Dean should get the "fan attacks out of the crowd" debut that we haven't seen in a while. Savio Vega debuted this way, as did Steve Blackman. In both their cases they were defending friends who were getting double teamed in the ring. 

Now of course Ambrose wouldn't be booked as an attacking fan - the initial call/commotion would have him as a fan, but the story would eventually be that indie/developmental wrestler who confronted Foley at WM weekend that is all over the internet attacked out of the crowd.


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Yeah, attacking out of the crowd makes him look like a psycho


----------



## CM Jewels

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

FUCK YES.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



TankOfRate said:


> GUYS
> 
> GUYS
> 
> 
> 
> _HE'S COMING._


SD is in for a rude awakening very soon. (Y)


----------



## chrispepper

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Well this upcoming 3 hour raw is supposed to have an "extreme" theme, yeah it makes no sense to do that before extreme rules but would be a great time to debut this feud/ambrose.


----------



## QuietStormBlood

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> SD is in for a rude awakening very soon. (Y)


I want in on Raw but then again too much is going on right now but then again Smackdown doesn't deserve this epic feud


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Just get this on to T.V already WWE FFS!

Hopefully Ambrose shows up on Raw and viciously beats down Foley. They have already had a verbal confrontation, next move should be a physical confrontation.


----------



## chrispepper

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=WMHAz3Ghzr8

Just another video to wet your appetite..


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



QuietStormBlood said:


> I want in on Raw but then again too much is going on right now but then again Smackdown doesn't deserve this epic feud


I read a lot of people saying they think Dean is more suitable for a raw debut. Either way, this is what I was waiting for out of post MANIA. For these developed stars to start making their way up, and bring something fresh to the table.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Please, WWE, please.

You fucked up The Nexus. You fucked up with the Anonymous GM. You fucked up the Summer of Punk. You fucked up "The Conspiracy." You fucked up Zack Ryder. You fucked up so many things, so many times. From Vader to Diamond Dallas Page to The InVasion to more items over the years than can be comprehended. 

_Please_, WWE. Don't fuck this one up.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



DesolationRow said:


> Please, WWE, please.
> 
> You fucked up The Nexus. You fucked up with the Anonymous GM. You fucked up the Summer of Punk. You fucked up "The Conspiracy." You fucked up Zack Ryder. You fucked up so many things, so many times. From Vader to Diamond Dallas Page to The InVasion to more items over the years than can be comprehended.
> 
> _Please_, WWE. Don't fuck this one up.


Co-signed.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



DesolationRow said:


> Please, WWE, please.
> 
> You fucked up The Nexus. You fucked up with the Anonymous GM. You fucked up the Summer of Punk. You fucked up "The Conspiracy." You fucked up Zack Ryder. You fucked up so many things, so many times. From Vader to Diamond Dallas Page to The InVasion to more items over the years than can be comprehended.
> 
> _Please_, WWE. Don't fuck this one up.


You know they will though. 

The WWE writers could fuck up a wet dream.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



DesolationRow said:


> Please, WWE, please.
> 
> You fucked up The Nexus. You fucked up with the Anonymous GM. You fucked up the Summer of Punk. You fucked up "The Conspiracy." You fucked up Zack Ryder. You fucked up so many things, so many times. From Vader to Diamond Dallas Page to The InVasion to more items over the years than can be comprehended.
> 
> _Please_, WWE. Don't fuck this one up.


Let's not beg this time, let's use reverse psychology.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Let's not beg this time, let's use reverse psychology.


This.

Also that gif is brilliant. Austin pours it down his throat while Rocky slips his.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

If they do debut Ambrose with this feud in place then it will be interesting to see how exactly they debut him since most people don't even know the twitter wars that these two are having thus far.


----------



## Mike Honcho

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I can see him going to Raw, since SD seems to be getting plenty of FCW talent. I would assume they'd want to split them up some.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Beatles123 said:


> Dean Ambrose ‏ @TheDeanAmbrose
> This thing is now loose in my apt. It survived my initial ambush and is on the move. The hunt begins.. http://pic.twitter.com/3Ti9XMae
> 
> Alex ‏ @BoboBrazil3
> @TheDeanAmbrose GOOD GAWD IT MUST HAVE SEEN A TAPE OF FOLEY AND ITS TRYING TO JUMP OFF THE CEILING TO GET OVER #THANKSMICK
> 
> Dean Ambrose ‏ @TheDeanAmbrose
> @BoboBrazil3 haha
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao


Just to update - Dean and Son of Vader finally got the spider. They tried to sneak up on it after turning the lights off to lure it out, and then barricaded it in a window behind garbage bags and duct tape but it wanted back in so they armed themselves with windex, a boot, hairspray, a lighter and a fire extinguisher and waited in ambush...

https://twitter.com/#!/TheDeanAmbrose


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I want to see him on Raw, fuck SD, there's already guys going there and Ambrose is the definition of Raw. 

There might be more stars on Raw, but his impact should overcome that. He deserves the A-show.


----------



## navybluehoodie

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I also think he'd be better on Raw. 
Smackdown is already getting a ton of new guys anyway.


----------



## Silent KEEL

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

That latest promo was freakin' awesome! Dudes gonna be second to only D-Bry as the face of WWE in a few years.


----------



## the fox

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Mick Foley is advertised for wwe tour in Mexico May 24/25/26


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Anyone know if Foley is going to be on the 3 hour Raw tmrw? If so then we might see the debut of someone


----------



## Jessem95

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I think this is the seed for a fued down the line. WWE is not going to put Foley in a match on a useless PPV. Look for this to come around at Summerslam.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*






If you haven't bought new pants by now, start saving up.

And oh how I wish I can hug DesoRow and pray WWE don't either. But we all know the ending of these stories...


----------



## mblonde09

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



The Redeemer said:


> That latest promo was freakin' awesome! Dudes gonna be second to only D-Bry as the face of WWE in a few years.


Oh really? Where are Punk and Cena going then?


----------



## Silent KEEL

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



mblonde09 said:


> Oh really? Where are Punk and Cena going then?


The hospital once Ambrose takes them out, obviously.


----------



## The Ice King

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Look, we hyped ourselves up for that waste of a time SD! Blast From The Past....
I'm REALLY trying not to hype myself up for this 3 hour RAW just to be disappointed. Haha.
*breathing* 
Not even going to think of Ambrose showing up as an option.

And yes, he NEEDS to be on RAW. Definitely not SD......definitely not!


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Too true, *Winning*, too true.

The last promo was fabulous. One thing I've been thinking about because of all of the recent Ambrose/Punk comparisons... Punk actually has a very smooth, clear, almost downright mellifluous voice if you close your eyes and listen to it. Ambrose is the opposite. Guttural, visceral, almost sounding like sandpaper being rubbed against a saw. With a little lisp that shows up from time to time. Fortunately, he has a character that fits that, but it is nevertheless interesting. I'd say the voice is going to hold him back just a little bit. 

In any case, a feud with Foley out of the starting gate is about as ideal a way as I could ever think of to be "made." 

I know there's a lot of talk in this thread and the other one more specifically about the latest promo of Ambrose potentially becoming the next megastar or if he's never going to be a megastar or whatever. But I say that neither we nor WWE should be thinking that way. What WWE needs right now is _stars_, period. After it has replenished itself from the earth's core-like deep losses of 2009-spring 2011 losses and imminent oncoming losses, it can concern itself with finding/creating/unleashing the new megastar(s) but for right now simply restocking has to take top priority. The sobering truth is there won't be any new megastars in all likelihood unless John Cena turns heel, for he takes up so much oxygen and priority and central focus as the top babyface without providing the fertile soil with which new, colossal stars can be created. He is like an empire in which everything goes out but nothing comes in (in this particular context, I mean... obviously he's great for Vince's bank account, but he could be even greater for same bank account, long-term, as their undisputed top heel). 

In any event, Ambrose has loads of potential, let's not get ahead of ourselves one way or the other for now... And I honestly hope he doesn't debut until after Extreme Rules, as a debut of this caliber should come the night after a pay-per-view, which are always the nights which cry out for the refresh button to be hit, to one degree or another.


----------



## DCalXIbe

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



DesolationRow said:


> Too true, *Winning*, too true.
> 
> The last promo was fabulous. One thing I've been thinking about because of all of the recent Ambrose/Punk comparisons... Punk actually has a very smooth, clear, almost downright mellifluous voice if you close your eyes and listen to it. Ambrose is the opposite. Guttural, visceral, almost sounding like sandpaper being rubbed against a saw. With a little lisp that shows up from time to time. Fortunately, he has a character that fits that, but it is nevertheless interesting. I'd say the voice is going to hold him back just a little bit.
> 
> In any case, a feud with Foley out of the starting gate is about as ideal a way as I could ever think of to be "made."
> 
> I know there's a lot of talk in this thread and the other one more specifically about the latest promo of Ambrose potentially becoming the next megastar or if he's never going to be a megastar or whatever. But I say that neither we nor WWE should be thinking that way. What WWE needs right now is _stars_, period. After it has replenished itself from the earth's core-like deep losses of 2009-spring 2011 losses and imminent oncoming losses, it can concern itself with finding/creating/unleashing the new megastar(s) but for right now simply restocking has to take top priority. The sobering truth is there won't be any new megastars in all likelihood unless John Cena turns heel, for he takes up so much oxygen and priority and central focus as the top babyface without providing the fertile soil with which new, colossal stars can be created. He is like an empire in which everything goes out but nothing comes in (in this particular context, I mean... obviously he's great for Vince's bank account, but he could be even greater for same bank account, long-term, as their undisputed top heel).
> 
> In any event, Ambrose has loads of potential, let's not get ahead of ourselves one way or the other for now... And I honestly hope he doesn't debut until after Extreme Rules, as a debut of this caliber should come the night after a pay-per-view, which are always the nights which cry out for the refresh button to be hit, to one degree or another.


This X 1000!


----------



## Red Brood

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

If the draft is done right and the 'supershow' stops. Then SD could become alright and Ambrose might go there. Obviously we have many superstars to return.. most of them to return on the raw roster. AND we must keep in mind that there are a lot of good feuds on raw atm. Brock Lesnar just to name one


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I'm not going to bother staying up for Raw tonight, so if by any chance Ambrose/Foley turn up or are mentioned, you guys need to do some extra extra marking out for me.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Any word at ALL that this is the night he comes?!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



TankOfRate said:


> I'm not going to bother staying up for Raw tonight, so if by any chance Ambrose/Foley turn up or are mentioned, you guys need to do some extra extra marking out for me.


With it starting an hour early here in the UK, you not even going to stay up for the opening half hour or so? The half hour will probably still filled with the contract signing but Ambrose may be there you never know


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Cookie Monster said:


> With it starting an hour early here in the UK, you not even going to stay up for the opening half hour or so? The half hour will probably still filled with the contract signing but Ambrose may be there you never know


Knowing me, if I stay up just for the first hour I'll end up watching right to the end haha. Soooo tempted, but I need to be up at 7 tomorrow unfortunately.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



TankOfRate said:


> Knowing me, if I stay up just for the first hour I'll end up watching right to the end haha. Soooo tempted, but I need to be up at 7 tomorrow unfortunately.


YOU CAN DO IT!!! 

YOU GOT THE TOUCH!

YOU GOT THE POWEEEER!

WHEN ALL HELL'S BREAKIN' LOSE (Because of Ambrose) YOU'LL BE RIGHT IN THE EYE OF THE STORM! 




Do it for DEAN! (Y)


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

If you have to be up at 7, in all honesty, I'd just leave it then. It will be all over youtube tomorrow, in parts mind you. But if he doesn't debut and that is what you stayed up for then it would be a total sort of waste of three hours.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Beatles123 said:


> YOU CAN DO IT!!!
> 
> YOU GOT THE TOUCH!
> 
> YOU GOT THE POWEEEER!
> 
> WHEN ALL HELL'S BREAKIN' LOSE (Because of Ambrose) YOU'LL BE RIGHT IN THE EYE OF THE STORM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do it for DEAN! (Y)


STOP MAKING ME FEEL BAD

Now I'll never catch up to Rock316AE!!! 

(whateverrrrr, he's not going to debut tonight anyway and all you guys will be watching 3 hours of Cena overcoming the odds and Santino and Brodus Clay booty-popping while I'll be in my bed. So nerrrrrrr.)



Cookie Monster said:


> If you have to be up at 7, in all honesty, I'd just leave it then. It will be all over youtube tomorrow, in parts mind you. But if he doesn't debut and that is what you stayed up for then it would be a total sort of waste of three hours.


Totally. My current interest in WWE programming doesn't really extend beyond "Is Ambrose or at least SOMEONE new (ie. Cesaro, Sandow etc) going to show up?!". I'll avoid spoilers between tonight and whenever I can watch tomorrow. It'll be like I haven't missed a thing. *she says hopefully*


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Haha, hey, don't forget Lord Tensai mumbling and jumbling whilst hit gut starts tumbling! Rumour has it, there will be signings for Raw tonight, much like how we saw the signings on Smackdown with Cesaro etc. so hopefully one of them is Dean Ambrose.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



TankOfRate said:


> STOP MAKING ME FEEL BAD
> 
> Now I'll never catch up to Rock316AE!!!
> 
> (whateverrrrr, he's not going to debut tonight anyway and all you guys will be watching 3 hours of Cena overcoming the odds and Santino and Brodus Clay booty-popping while I'll be in my bed. So nerrrrrrr.)
> 
> 
> 
> Totally. My current interest in WWE programming doesn't really extend beyond "Is Ambrose or at least SOMEONE new (ie. Cesaro, Sandow etc) going to show up?!". I'll avoid spoilers between tonight and whenever I can watch tomorrow. It'll be like I haven't missed a thing. *she says hopefully*


When Dean "BY GOD" Ambrose shows up with a ticket to the show in the crowd while Mick is doing commentary (Because Lesnar F5'd Cole in the contract signing) and Mick sends security in panic as Dean tries to fight them off, yelling "I WON'T GO AWAY, MICK!! I'M NOT GOING AWAY!!! YOU RUINED ME, MICK!!! AHHHH!!!" You'll be Sooooooorryyyyyyyyy


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Cookie Monster said:


> Haha, hey, don't forget Lord Tensai mumbling and jumbling whilst hit gut starts tumbling! Rumour has it, there will be signings for Raw tonight, much like how we saw the signings on Smackdown with Cesaro etc. so hopefully one of them is Dean Ambrose.


Well damn. Can I just say though, I'm loving all this "contract signing" stuff. Having Laurinaitis actively recruit/get involved with new guys is such a great alternative to 'show up on TV, have squash matches, sent down to NXT, released'.



Beatles123 said:


> When Dean "BY GOD" Ambrose shows up with a ticket to the show in the crowd while Mick is doing commentary (Because Lesnar F5'd Cole in the contract signing) and Mick sends security in panic as Dean tries to fight them off, yelling "I WON'T GO AWAY, MICK!! I'M NOT GOING AWAY!!! YOU RUINED ME, MICK!!! AHHHH!!!" You'll be Sooooooorryyyyyyyyy


*middle finger*


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



TankOfRate said:


> Well damn. Can I just say though, I'm loving all this "contract signing" stuff. Having Laurinaitis actively recruit/get involved with new guys is such a great alternative to 'show up on TV, have squash matches, sent down to NXT, released'.


Yeah, I think it's a great idea and it really plays up to him being the "vice president of talent relations" recruiting all this brilliant talent as well as bigging him up as the "general manager of Raw and Smackdown" meaning he has the authority to sign these superstars too.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Cookie Monster said:


> Yeah, I think it's a great idea and it really plays up to him being the "vice president of talent relations" recruiting all this brilliant talent as well as bigging him up as the "general manager of Raw and Smackdown" meaning he has the authority to sign these superstars too.


Mmmhmmm. Johnny might make my skin crawl, but his presence is definitely doing good things. For the most part.


----------



## Phil5991

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Cookie Monster said:


> *Haha, hey, don't forget Lord Tensai* mumbling and jumbling whilst hit gut starts tumbling! Rumour has it, there will be signings for Raw tonight, much like how we saw the signings on Smackdown with Cesaro etc. so hopefully one of them is Dean Ambrose.


And don't forget Ziggler shedding the last remnants of credibility he had left by losing to someone WWE desperatly wants "the Universe" to like, I think it's gonna be Big Show today...


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



TankOfRate said:


> Mmmhmmm. Johnny might make my skin crawl, but his presence is definitely doing good things. For the most part.


Yeah, he's doing awesome things. Obviously it's not him bringing back Lesnar but they're certainly making Laurinitis look legit by "bringing" in Brock Lesnar to legitimize the company again.

Anyway, enough going off topic here. BACK TO AMBROSE!



Phil5991 said:


> And don't forget Ziggler shedding the last remnants of credibility he had left by losing to someone WWE desperatly wants "the Universe" to like, I think it's gonna be Big Show today...


Ridiculous isn't it. How could someone go from main eventing the Royal Rumble and being involved in a feud with the WWE Champion to tag-teaming in a non-existent division and losing to the likes of Brodus Clay. Only in the WWE!


----------



## Phil5991

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Cookie Monster said:


> Yeah, he's #legit doing awesome things. Obviously it's not him #legitimately bringing back Lesnar but they're certainly making Laurinitis look #legit by "bringing" in Brock Lesnar to #legitimize the company again.
> 
> Anyway, enough #legitimately going off topic here. BACK TO AMBROSE!


There fixed your post to the WWE standart... AKA inserting a new buzzword in sentences ad nauseam in the hopes that it trends on twitter for 2 and a half minutes so they can brag about it.



> Ridiculous isn't it. *How could someone go from main eventing the Royal Rumble* and being involved in a feud with the WWE Champion to tag-teaming in a non-existent division and losing to the likes of Brodus Clay. Only in the WWE!


For the second time in a row, no less. 

And he was part of the matches but not part of the feuds, like an indirect vessel or something... 

In 2011, the match was about Vickie getting back at Edge by getting his world championship.

In 2012, the match was about Laurinatis getting back at Punk by getting the title off him. 

Seriously, doesn't Vince remember what actually killed WCW?! Their shortsighted booking in the hopes of outranking RAW on cable TV, that's what! But today it's even more nonsensical because there's no competition anymore.


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



TankOfRate said:


> Knowing me, if I stay up just for the first hour I'll end up watching right to the end haha. Soooo tempted, but I need to be up at 7 tomorrow unfortunately.


It will be better if you go to bed. Chances of something truly exciting happening are slim, let alone Ambrose debuting.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Don;t let them get you down. There's ALWAYS good things about RAW. They may be scarce, but there always is at least ONE thing worth watching and tonight it may just be AMBROSE!


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

It's kind of funny how we're supposed to _hate_ John Laurinaitis and _love_ Teddy Long (who was often depicted as corrupt and venal and a dupe for a woman in her 20s making moves on him and willing to cave to pressure, working with evil figures like Vince McMahon to screw beloved superstars like The Undertaker, make injured workers wrestle, ensuring that their injuries would multiply, the list goes on and on), but Laurinaitis is actually being depicted as making substantial changes and actively working assiduously to bring new talents to the forefront. Hahaha.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Phil5991 said:


> For the second time in a row, no less.
> 
> And he was part of the matches but not part of the feuds, like an indirect vessel or something...
> 
> In 2011, the match was about Vickie getting back at Edge by getting his world championship.
> 
> In 2012, the match was about Laurinatis getting back at Punk by getting the title off him.


Yep. It's pretty clear how creative views Ziggler. He's a tool to make others look like a million bucks and as the foot soldier for the _real_ heel the storyline is _truly_ about.


----------



## Phil5991

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



DesolationRow said:


> Yep. It's pretty clear how creative views Ziggler. *He's a tool to make others look like a million bucks* and as the foot soldier for the _real_ heel the storyline is _truly_ about.


Like, you know, all of the other guys who weigh less than 250 lbs and in who the E doesn't seesome sort of underdog potential...

But lets stop ranting on the E, we don't want to be doing this all night, right?


----------



## QuietStormBlood

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

3 hour Raw, shit better get real tonight

Cena/Lesnar brawl

Punk/Jericho brawl

Ambrose/Foley brawl

Pier 6 Brawls, finishers through tables, bitch slaps, the whole 9


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



DesolationRow said:


> It's kind of funny how we're supposed to _hate_ John Laurinaitis and _love_ Teddy Long (who was often depicted as corrupt and venal and a dupe for a woman in her 20s making moves on him and willing to cave to pressure, working with evil figures like Vince McMahon to screw beloved superstars like The Undertaker, make injured workers wrestle, ensuring that their injuries would multiply, the list goes on and on), but Laurinaitis is actually being depicted as making substantial changes and actively working assiduously to bring new talents to the forefront. Hahaha.


:lol How DARE John Laurinaitis bring in new talent and try to legitimize WWE? That bathturd! (/Lashley)


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Still think he shows up on SD.


----------



## darnok

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Beatles123 said:


> Still think he shows up on SD.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Haha. I see I made the right choice.


----------



## mblonde09

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

He wasn't ever going to show up on RAW anyway - and neither was Foley. Some people on here are delusional, thinking they're going to debut some nobody out of the blue, without introducing him first. Mind you, some are delusional about Ambrose, full stop.


----------



## Stanford

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



mblonde09 said:


> He wasn't ever going to show up on RAW anyway - and neither was Foley. Some people on here are delusional, thinking they're going to debut some nobody out of the blue, without introducing him first.


I'm sick and tired of the fucking pseudo-experts on this site, who think they know everything about how to book a wrestling show - when in fact they're just smug marks without a clue.

Just because you can't recall an example where they've debuted a wrestler without giving him some sort of introduction (I assume you mean via vignette, or a backstage segment like Cesaro last week), doesn't mean it will never happen. Nor does it mean that it's a bad thing if it does. And for Christ sake, it's not even unprecedented in the last decade. Santino debuted by being randomly picked out of the crowd.

If everything followed such a neat and tidy pattern, they wouldn't even need writers. They'd just follow the same damn pattern for every storyline.


Contribute to the exchange of ideas on the site without being such a douche. You don't have any more inside knowledge than anyone else. Get over yourself.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



mblonde09 said:


> He wasn't ever going to show up on RAW anyway - and neither was Foley. Some people on here are delusional, thinking they're going to debut some nobody out of the blue, without introducing him first. Mind you, some are delusional about Ambrose, full stop.


Well according to reports, that's actually what they plan on doing and it looks like they will. The question is when...


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Stanford said:


> I'm sick and tired of the fucking pseudo-experts on this site, who think they know everything about how to book a wrestling show - when in fact they're just smug marks without a clue.
> 
> Just because you can't recall an example where they've debuted a wrestler without giving him some sort of introduction (I assume you mean via vignette, or a backstage segment like Cesaro last week), doesn't mean it will never happen. Nor does it mean that it's a bad thing if it does. And for Christ sake, it's not even unprecedented in the last decade. Santino debuted by being randomly picked out of the crowd.
> 
> If everything followed such a neat and tidy pattern, they wouldn't even need writers. They'd just follow the same damn pattern for every storyline.
> 
> 
> Contribute to the exchange of ideas on the site without being such a douche. You don't have any more inside knowledge than anyone else. Get over yourself.


Alllll of this. This thread is one of the few decent ones we've had in months. Nobody's claiming to be 100% certain of who's coming when; that's the whole fun of it. The people here are throwing ideas around and getting pumped about something well worth getting pumped about. Sorry this thread isn't a gaping black hole of anger and negativity like the rest of this forum is tbh.


----------



## 777

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Stanford said:


> I'm sick and tired of the fucking pseudo-experts on this site, who think they know everything about how to book a wrestling show - when in fact they're just smug marks without a clue.


You can't win. If writers follow the precedent/script it's lazy writing and if they think outside the box it's not following the norm therefore shitty booking. There's literally NO making some people happy...ever.


----------



## DaftFox

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Glad that I changed my mind and didn't stay up for RAW. Looking like he'll debut next Monday after Extreme Rules once all the Wrestlemania rebound feuds are finished.

I actually have no idea when he'll show up, or on what show. :lol


----------



## Stanford

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



777 said:


> You can't win. If writers follow the precedent/script it's lazy writing and if they think outside the box it's not following the norm therefore shitty booking. There's literally NO making some people happy...ever.


Yes, exactly. I really wonder sometimes why certain people on this site even watch the WWE product, when they clearly don't enjoy it.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Just a waiting game now really. Not going to get my hopes up ever again unless it comes clear when he is actually debuting.


----------



## Devon Blackstone

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Best feud in tha E right now LOLZ. And it's not even in television.


----------



## the fox

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Ambrose just won a dark match before smackdown against a jobber


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

It would make sense for him to debut at Extreme Rules. Have Foley turn up going on about being the King of Hardcore than have Ambrose confront him. We all probably got a bit ahead of ourselves thinking he'd debut before then as there is so much going on right now there just isn't the television time.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Am I the only one who checks on this thread daily whenever I log on here on my Ambrose news? I legit look at this thread about Ambrose before any other wrestling site :lmao


----------



## CM Jewels

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



The Winning One™ said:


> Am I the only one who checks on this thread daily whenever I log on here on my Ambrose news? I legit look at this thread about Ambrose before any other wrestling site :lmao


You not alone on that one bruh.


----------



## Lennon

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



The Winning One™ said:


> Am I the only one who checks on this thread daily whenever I log on here on my Ambrose news? I legit look at this thread about Ambrose before any other wrestling site :lmao


Same here man, I check this thread more often than Facebook these days


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



The Winning One™ said:


> Am I the only one who checks on this thread daily whenever I log on here on my Ambrose news? I legit look at this thread about Ambrose before any other wrestling site :lmao





CM Jewels said:


> You not alone on that one bruh.


Seconded. WWE needs to hurry about and debut him already. I mean, if your not going to do vignettes then make Foley appear on the damn payperview and have Ambrose beat him down and cut a promo on him! It would be received amazingly by the Chicago crowd, and I bet many of them already know who he is.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

^ Yeah, no doubt, do it in front of a smark city, not a little Jimmy crowd city. Chicago will definitely pop for him, might even chant his name.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



ChromeMan said:


> ^ Yeah, no doubt, do it in front of a smark city, not a little Jimmy crowd city. Chicago will definitely pop for him, *might even chant his name.*


I could see it! It should happen right after Orton/Kane kicks off the show so it will set a pace for the rest of the show as yet another night for the IWC (like MITB).


----------



## The Ice King

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Things have slowed down a lot, huh? It would be insanely awesome for him to debut at a ppv, and ER is absolutely perfect!
Now I'm going to watch that with anticipation of him showing up, although this time it'll be okay if he doesn't show cause this ppv is shaping up to be good; at the very least it should be decent!


----------



## rickym

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

i would be EXTREMELY surprised (see what i did there? lol no....ok) if dean ambrose showed up at extreme rules, for me the way brock and cena ends is gunna have headlines, so ambrose would be wasted and quickly forgotten by wwe fans , save him for after extreme rules, when things are refreshed, 

will it be raw or smackdown though? and a little off topic but does anybody else think damian sandows gimmick is fuckin lame and boring? aah well dude needs a chance i guess


----------



## KilledAssassin

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

A fan asked FCW star Dean Ambrose on Twitter when he would be fighting Mick Foley. Ambrose replied: 

*"Not. I already won. Completely broke him down and owned him with a few strokes of a keyboard." *

http://nodq.com/wwe/337366839.shtml


----------



## the fox

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

when was the last time a new star debuted on a ppv?
i think this is the perfect time and perfect ppv as i said last week to debut Ambrose and since the event taking place in Chicago the crowd will be full of smarks so the perfect crowd too (if they really want to debut him as big as they can)


----------



## Steve.

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Wasn't the last one Kharma? Correct me if i'm worng XD

I know we have been saying each RAW and SD! that is is the right time for Ambrose to debut lol but honestly Extreme Rules is pretty much a perfect fit for a debut going by his character and his fued with Foley. Though i am not going to get my hopes up just incase they get shattered yet again but if it does happen then it will be time to get my mark suit on!


----------



## the fox

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

^^^^^^^^
yes you are right Kharma debuted on Extreme rules 2011
this actually give me more hope about a new debut this sunday and ther onlyone right now ready enough is Ambrose(unless they decided to debut Sandow on the ppv!)


----------



## Kid Kablam

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

If he's going to do an anti-hardcore gimmick, what better place to start than at a ppv featuring the closest thing we have to hardcore WWE?

They may do the old thing where he has a front row seat for some reason, and he heckles or interferes at just the right moment. They debuted the Radicalz in front row seats.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Kid Kablam said:


> If he's going to do an anti-hardcore gimmick, what better place to start than at a ppv featuring the closest thing we have to hardcore WWE?
> 
> They may do the old thing where he has a front row seat for some reason, and he heckles or interferes at just the right moment. They debuted the Radicalz in front row seats.


That's a great idea, have him sitting in the front row for the whole show and maybe before Brock/Cena or Jericho/Punk have Foley come out and start to cut a promo about how it felt right for the hardcore legend to be at Extreme Rules blah blah and Dean starts heckling him and have the announcers maybe reference that he is an FCW talent, Foley would just ignore him and try to continue his promo but Dean would keep heckling getting worse until he says something about Foley being the reason kids are in wheelchairs, you could then have Foley stop, look a bit shaken and just leave the ring and go to the back, then go to a video package for something and when they get back to the arena have Ambrose being escorted from his seat with him saying something like "typical foley, can't handle the truth" and the announcers acting a bit awkwardly not knowing what to say


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Seriously the last person I remember debuting at a PPV was Raven back in 2000


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Kharma one year ago at Extreme Rules 2011. 

Don't want to pour any cold water on people here salivating over his debut, but I'd just say that it's best to simply accept that he's on his way and don't quite overdo the obsession on when/where his inevitable debut takes place. I know it's hard to do in his case, made only harder by WWE teasing all of us with this Foley feud, but whether he debuts on Sunday night, Monday night or in the first week of June (I say that because historically in the last five years or so they've launched _a lot_ of huge angles that week, also because it would probably be a better timetable for Ambrose/Foley to be blown off at Summerslam which is what I personally would like to see), I'm content. If we're in the last days of June and he's still not on the roster I _will_ lose my patience, though.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Cookie Monster said:


> Seriously the last person I remember debuting at a PPV was Raven back in 2000


Steiner returned at Survivor Series 2002 if that counts. Which was basically a debut of his WCW character


----------



## KilledAssassin

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

They could've had them feud and gave them a xtreme rules match or something but they missed the chance.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

At the risk of causing a collective heart attack ...



> - Mick Foley will be on the road with WWE in a few weeks, working as a special guest referee for the main events. With Dean Ambrose also on the road with WWE recently, the next stage of the Foley vs. Ambrose feud could take place there.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



DeeCee said:


> At the risk of causing a collective heart attack ...



Awesome really lookin forward to finally seeing him debut in the big leagues.

Not looking forward to the billion "buried" threads on here anytime he loses a match though.


----------



## CM Jewels

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBR3vwYJCiE&feature=player_embedded#!

Came across this, fell in love with it.

Not very WWE-like music, but I feel like it fits his in ring persona well.


----------



## Commodus

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I think he'd do better with something more atmospheric and haunting:


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I could see remnants of the feud starting on Sunday. Not anything big but little subtle hints may be dropped.


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Dean Ambrose is mentioned in an article on ESPN's Grantland site. The article is comparing NBA and WWE.


> Anthony Davis Is Dean Ambrose
> 
> Each is the young guy about to make waves in the majors. Basketball fans all know what Davis will be able to do, but for wrestling fans, just trust me on Ambrose.


http://www.grantland.com/story/_/id...-mcmahon-lebron-james-john-cena-wwe-guide-nba


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

That Masked Man article just linked to above is more entertaining and almost bizarrely accurate than it has any right to be. 

Thanks for that.


----------



## CM Jewels

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I don't think enough people here watch the NBA to understand those analogies, but they're pretty spot on.


----------



## CM Jewels

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Commodus said:


> I think he'd do better with something more atmospheric and haunting:


Maybe if they remix it ala D-Bry's theme.


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



KilledAssassin said:


> They could've had them feud and gave them a xtreme rules match or something but they missed the chance.


I'd rather there be longer build up to all this. This is going to be a HUGE angle, I'd hold off until SummerSlam, or even WrestleMania depending on when they begin putting this angle on TV for Ambrose and Foley to go at it in a Hardcore match.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Yes. It needs to be kept simmering through the rest of the spring, even if Ambrose debuts this next week, and then finally get very hot at the end of June. Blow it off in a brutal hardcore match at Summerslam, which is _truly_ Foley's final match ever. Foley can headline the HOF Class in NY/NJ. Ambrose can get up and leave when Foley's introduced there, haha.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I wonder what Dean Ambrose theme will be, it should be unique like him.


----------



## Commodus

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Chicago Warrior said:


> I wonder what Dean Ambrose theme will be, it should be unique like him.


_Moonlight Sonata_.


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Commodus said:


> _Moonlight Sonata_.


It's too subtle. It doesn't fit his mannerisms or the way he walks to the ring. It 's almost the complete opposite of his character..


----------



## #1 Hater

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

This should be Dean Ambrose's theme.


----------



## Danjo1986

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Guys, don't dream up too many high expectations or you'll hate his debut and first year which will force you to whine on here so hard.

Let's just let this come up with not huge expectations. It's gonna be good.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

This should be Ambrose's music -


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> This should be Ambrose's music -


That sounds like it belongs in a cartoon or Super Nintendo game.


----------



## Hypno

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

A theme for Ambrose eh?






The first 15 seconds is the wait for him to come out, like Cena's, Undertaker's and McIntyre's entrance. Then, at 0:15, he comes out and pop goes the weasel/crowd.


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I am sorry but THIS SHOULD be his theme







just fits his persona...love discussing things about this guy - the inception track did cross my mind but this one suits him more


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*


----------



## Steve.

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

No chance at all of him using this, but i would love it... plus some of the lyrics you could fit in with his character (imo any ways)


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Apex said:


> A theme for Ambrose eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first 15 seconds is the wait for him to come out, like Cena's, Undertaker's and McIntyre's entrance. Then, at 0:15, he comes out and pop goes the weasel/crowd.


Doesn't fit him at all, I like his FCW theme.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

That NBA/WWE article was awful.


----------



## CM Jewels

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Wsupden said:


> Doesn't fit him at all, I like his FCW theme.


His FCW theme is pretty jobber-ish.



AntMan said:


>


I like this one the best so far out of what's been posted.


----------



## krai999

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*





this was his theme during the independent scenes don't be surprised if he started using it again one day


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

That theme sounds cool and is very fitting I think.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



AntMan said:


>


We have a winner. Gives him a sinister edge without it being over-the-top horror show time, either.



krai999 said:


> this was his theme during the independent scenes don't be surprised if he started using it again one day


That fit Jon Moxley in the indies but not Dean Ambrose in WWE if you know what I mean. Besides, I don't see WWE using a theme entitled "Shitlist" anytime soon.


----------



## Commodus

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Why does everyone insist on giving him shitty faux rock?


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Commodus said:


> Why does everyone insist on giving him shitty faux rock?


I would be open to a classical piece but it needs to be dramatic and unsettling. That Beethoven piece is just not a great idea. It's not going to get people's adrenaline flowing. At least Foley understood that it makes sense to have a subdued piece after the match instead of before.


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I don't want to bring this up again, but fuckit, who thinks we might see Dean here? In some form?


If he is going to debut soon, what better place than Extreme Rules to introduce him, or at least the night after?


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I think it wil be sometime within next six days. I mean he's on zero episodes from the FCW tapings this week.


----------



## Mister Hands

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I figure if WWE are going with slightly-reworked ripoffs of existing songs (Chelsea Dagger... ugh...) then a beefed-up riff on I Wanna Be Your Dog might fit Ambrose pretty nicely.


----------



## lhama

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

If they truelly want sinister, then use Ligeti's requim. If you dont know it, then watch 2001. It's the weird choir piece.


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

HEY GUYS, HE'S GOING TO DEBUT TONIGHT BY INTERFERING IN CENA'S MATCH!!!!!!

But seriously, it would be really cool and special if he debuted on PPV and "Extreme Rules" is the perfect place. When was the last time that happened?


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Tony Tornado said:


> HEY GUYS, HE'S GOING TO DEBUT TONIGHT BY INTERFERING IN CENA'S MATCH!!!!!!
> 
> But seriously, it would be really cool and special if he debuted on PPV and "Extreme Rules" is the perfect place. When was the last time that happened?


As much as i would like his debut asap, in this match would be terrible, he'd look too small running into these guys, his angle wil no doubt come from the unhinged joker-esque mind games and a blind run in wouldn't be a great start, i would expect a cat and mouse game with someone first.


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



wkdsoul said:


> As much as i would like his debut asap, in this match would be terrible, he'd look too small running into these guys, his angle wil no doubt come from the unhinged joker-esque mind games and a blind run in wouldn't be a great start, i would expect a cat and mouse game with someone first.


My bad. The first and second part of my post weren't supposed to have a connection. I would hate that too.


----------



## SinJackal

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

What is this dude's argument exactly? That kids tried to do the moves at home and hurt themselves? It's obvious that they shouldn't have been trying that stuff at home, and WWE used to run "Don't try this at home" disclaimers before every show until they legally didn't have to anymore.

If the Wily Coyote falls off a cliff and lives, are the Looney Toons responsible for every person who has jumped to their deaths if they've ever watched Looney Toons? No. Common sense needs to be expected at some point. Especially when you're 14+ and have a fully developed brain already.

The argument is incredibly weak whether it's work or not. The guy's just looking for something to blame for his/his friends' stupidity and lack of common sense.




peowulf said:


> Meh, I can't hear a word Dean Ambrose is saying.


Seriously, I couldn't hear anything he said at the beginning or ending parts, and had to use Mick Foley's reactions and comments to try and decypher what he was even talking about.


----------



## Chaosblast

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

This whole thing is pretty silly...


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I think the argument is that Mick raised the bar and now in order to compete and meet expectations young wrestlers have to do crazy shit to get over.


----------



## darnok

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



SinJackal said:


> What is this dude's argument exactly? That kids tried to do the moves at home and hurt themselves? It's obvious that they shouldn't have been trying that stuff at home, and WWE used to run "Don't try this at home" disclaimers before every show until they legally didn't have to anymore.
> 
> If the Wily Coyote falls off a cliff and lives, are the Looney Toons responsible for every person who has jumped to their deaths if they've ever watched Looney Toons? No. Common sense needs to be expected at some point. Especially when you're 14+ and have a fully developed brain already.
> 
> The argument is incredibly weak whether it's work or not. The guy's just looking for something to blame for his/his friends' stupidity and lack of common sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I couldn't hear anything he said at the beginning or ending parts, and had to use Mick Foley's reactions and comments to try and decypher what he was even talking about.


Love how you talk about "common sense" and then completely miss the point that is being made. Think a little harder before indulging your common sense.


----------



## Steve.

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Would have posted this in the FCW spoilers thread but i can't seem to find it, and i'll no doubt get 'told off' so to speak for posting it in the general FCW thread because it could be classes as a spoiler and it didn't seem worthy of it's own thread. 

So i'm going to try and put it in a spoiler tab (if the spoiler tag works at all)



Spoiler















Anyone know the code? or ideally... anyone actually want me to remove the GIF?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

This has pretty much come to a complete stand-still huh? Such a shame.

In other news, Awesome Ambrose t-shirt:


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

The worst they could do is debut him on NXT or Superstars.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I can't blame WWE for letting this cool down. They know people are anticipating Ambrose's debut. Every WWE TV show as of late, there's been a sign for Ambrose in plain view of the camera. Who knows how many signs are popping up, considering this? A bunch of workers are looking forward to his debut, as Foley said he has a lot of friends in high places within WWE. Ambrose's debut should happen when we least expect it. Moreover, there have been a bunch of debuts in the past month since Wrestlemania. They are going to quite clearly arguably "save the best for last" with Ambrose (out of this batch of debuts; I'm sure there will be more debuts later in the summer). What we're probably experiencing right now is simply the calm before the storm.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



DesolationRow said:


> I can't blame WWE for letting this cool down. They know people are anticipating Ambrose's debut. Every WWE TV show as of late, there's been a sign for Ambrose in plain view of the camera. Who knows how many signs are popping up, considering this? A bunch of workers are looking forward to his debut, as Foley said he has a lot of friends in high places within WWE. Ambrose's debut should happen when we least expect it. Moreover, there have been a bunch of debuts in the past month since Wrestlemania. They are going to quite clearly arguably "save the best for last" with Ambrose (out of this batch of debuts; I'm sure there will be more debuts later in the summer). What we're probably experiencing right now is simply the calm before the storm.


Yeah, I am OK with them cooling it down because right now there are too many debuts in such a short span of time. Lord Tensai, Ryback, Sandows, Cesaro etc. Ambrose will probably be a late Summer or fall debut.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



krai999 said:


> this was his theme during the independent scenes don't be surprised if he started using it again one day


That song would fit him IMO, very different than most theme. His song should not be that sinister, let his actions be the sinister ones. But we are in a PG era unfortunately.

He also used this one apperantly


----------



## CM Jewels

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Once he debuts, be prepared for constant criticisms about his look and lack of physique, and how he isn't "believable as a threat".


----------



## Heel

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



CM Jewels said:


> Once he debuts, be prepared for constant criticisms about his look and lack of physique, and how he isn't "believable as a threat".


Indy vanilla midget with no charisma, etc.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Haha oh I can't wait for that. Should be fun!


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I guess that shit with Foley was legit in the sense that Foley didn't want to work with a disrespectful guy like Ambrose. A shame because the feud could've been gold.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

If Foley legitimately called off the feud then he is a pathetic bitch who needs to grow a set.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Heel said:


> If Foley legitimately called off the feud then he is a pathetic bitch who needs to grow a set.


I thought the exact same thing.


----------



## 777

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Just a quick thought. What if Foley flips the script and attacks first? WWE could then travel back and fill in the pieces for the public at large. Knowing Mick's penchant for storytelling, I am still inclined to believe this feud is going to happen at some point.


----------



## the fox

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Ambrose hinted about a very soon debut sayng the waiting is almost over yesterday before his match with ezekiel jackson


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Mick Foley a "pathetic bitch who needs to grow a set" Now I've heard it all.


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Chicago Warrior said:


> Yeah, I am OK with them cooling it down because right now there are too many debuts in such a short span of time. Lord Tensai, Ryback, Sandows, Cesaro etc. Ambrose will probably be a late Summer or fall debut.


FCW said something alone the lines of "come watch Cesaro, Sandow and Ambrose's last shows before they go to WWE" some days ago. It shouldn't be that long.



the fox said:


> Ambrose hinted about a very soon debut sayng the waiting is almost over yesterday before his match with ezekiel jackson


Were you there?



The-Rock-Says said:


> Mick Foley a "pathetic bitch who needs to grow a set" Now I've heard it all.


You have the best signature right now. That gif is awesome.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Ambrose beat Ezekial Jackson? wow.


----------



## the fox

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Cookie Monster said:


> Ambrose beat Ezekial Jackson? wow.


he squashed Ezekial Jackson in about 2 minutes 




Tony Tornado

a guy on twitter posted about the promo and the match. 

i am really starting to think they will do another stupid move and debut him on nxt!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



the fox said:


> he squashed Ezekial Jackson in about 2 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tony Tornado
> 
> a guy on twitter posted about the promo and the match.
> 
> i am really starting to think they will do another stupid move and debut him on nxt!



Jesus, they must have high hopes for him then!


----------



## Lord Jericho

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Dean Ambrose is WWE secret project.

By the way, it looks like we're going to have two more dark characters in Ambrose and Bray Wyatt.


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Lord Jericho said:


> Dean Ambrose is WWE secret project.
> 
> By the way, it looks like we're going to have two more dark characters in Ambrose and Bray Wyatt.


Who both kick major arse.


----------



## Christian Miztake

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

He doesnt need to be a pet project, he needs to be let loose. I'd mark hard if he walked out to Israel's son by Silverchair though.
Bring it on!


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Not sure if this is credible but...



> - Speaking of Foley, his current online angle with Dean Ambrose is the first of its kind. WWE wants to introduce Ambrose to the WWE audience by means of social media outlets such as YouTube and Twitter. WWE officials are happy with the work of Foley, making many question what is storyline and what is legitimate. Just in case you didn’t realize, everything put out has been storyline.


source: wrestling news world


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Yea, I don't believe that report. All the posts between them died down so it's safe to say that it was at first a work and then Ambrose probably crossed the line and now the feud is scrapped.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Heavenly Invader said:


> Yea, I don't believe that report. All the posts between them died down so it's safe to say that it was at first a work and then Ambrose probably crossed the line and now the feud is scrapped.


If you believe that, you're stupid.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



DeeCee said:


> If you believe that, you're stupid.


I think you're even more gullible and dumb to think this feud is still active. The feud was over before it even began, get over it already.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Heavenly Invader said:


> I think you're even more gullible and dumb to think this feud is still active. The feud was over before it even began, get over it already.


No, you're a gullible idiot who thinks it wasn't a work, are you kidding me?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Isn't it a testament to both the men that we are even questioning whether it's a work or if it's well and truly off?


----------



## Deadman8

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Ambrose needs to debut as *Jon Moxley* though. Dean Ambrose sounds too generic and boring. Jon Moxley is more baddass.


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Heavenly Invader said:


> I think you're even more gullible and dumb to think this feud is still active. The feud was over before it even began, get over it already.



I think it died down because the feud got over the first part, which was to get people talking. The buzz had us expecting Dean was going to debut real soon, and that it could possibly involve Foley. As it is, there's still a big interest level but it's came down a notch. Dean has been working dark matches, and we are now not so certain this is either going to happen at all, or transfer straight to TV as a way to debut. There have been a lot of new guys lately. I think they did a good job slowing this down and keeping doubt around the idea.


----------



## Punked Up

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Heel said:


> If Foley legitimately called off the feud then he is a pathetic bitch who needs to grow a set.


Yeah, because "pathetic bitches" jump of 20ft cells, fall through the roof of said cell, and take dozens of chair shots to the head throughout their careers. Office stuff, ya know?


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Deadman8 said:


> Ambrose needs to debut as *Jon Moxley* though. Dean Ambrose sounds too generic and boring. Jon Moxley is more baddass.


I completely disagree. Dean Ambrose sounds like the name of an outlaw. Jon Moxley sounds like the clerk at the local department store.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Wsupden said:


> No, you're a gullible idiot who thinks it wasn't a work, are you kidding me?


Did you read my first post? I said it was a work which then real feelings got involved and now the feud is scrapped. What don't you understand? Are you that idiotic?


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

What's up with the name calling guys? Let's just reserve judgment and see how everything plays out.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Ambrose is staying as Dean Ambrose, for some reason WWE likes to keep FCW names now.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

This is still a work. The fact that some think this is really a work shoot and the feud is done is the reaction the WWE wanted you guys to have.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I'd like to think they are just trying to prolong this to make it fit better with a big-match PPV like Summerslam. Ambrose is still wrestling dark matches and I don't think Foley would be a guy to legit do what he's apparently done but I don't know him so take that for what it's worth.

However, the momentum they had around Wrestlemania seemed like too much to ignore. Maybe they were just testing the waters with the smarks by seeing how we'd react to it before they pull the trigger on the real thing later in the year?


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

In recent pictures of Foley it looks like he lost weight.

I still think it's a work, but Foley is trying to get into better shape. He's doing DDP yoga.


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Evolution said:


> I'd like to think they are just trying to prolong this to make it fit better with a big-match PPV like Summerslam. Ambrose is still wrestling dark matches and I don't think Foley would be a guy to legit do what he's apparently done but I don't know him so take that for what it's worth.
> 
> However, the momentum they had around Wrestlemania seemed like too much to ignore. Maybe they were just testing the waters with the smarks by seeing how we'd react to it before they pull the trigger on the real thing later in the year?


This is my take on it. In my opinion, the WWE works the IWC a lot more often than we tend to believe. I'm sure some shit is leaked out just as a rib on another guy. Judging by what wrestlers say in interviews about the dirt sheets, they read them often. They kind of have to in order to understand what the smarks are thinking. To them however, we are all marks. No matter how many shoot promos we watch, or dirt sheet articles we read, we still don't know whats going on backstage, and where their mindset is.

I digress though, I think the Ambrose/Foley feud has A LOT of potential, however I would like to see them run this type of program after Ambrose established himself on the main roster. This isn't really the ideal debut program, in my opinion.


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

HE'S DEBUTING TONIGHT GUYS!!!! 

Seriously, he needs to debut soon. He's been having dark matches for like a month now.


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

My eyes lit up and heart skipped a beat when i read the start of your post 

Yeah, i hear ya, no point getting our hopes up again. I still can't help it though, it has to happen sometime. Maybe when we least expect it and on at a lul time/a show many are already down about would be a good idea. Not here though. Oh well. This crowd don't deserve it anyway.


----------



## navybluehoodie

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Dean Ambrose said:


> Thing is, im the worst thing foley ever created. Im the most highly evolved creature on the planet #thanksmick #wwe #raw





Dean Ambrose said:


> There is a long cleanup job ahead to get rid of everything foley poisoned #wwe #raw





Dean Ambrose said:


> Mick 20 years ago id have made sure he was eating his meals through a straw long b4 he did any so much damage #wwe #raw


 via his twitter


----------



## Lennon

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



navybluehoodie said:


> via his twitter


:mark:


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Tremendous.


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Business just picked up.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Back on the right path.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Looks like he might be RAW bound, which is good seeing as there are many people who debuted on Smackdown.


----------



## navybluehoodie

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Pretty excited for his debut whenever it will be.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



> A "major" viral campaign will be starting imminently on WWE.com. It will be pushed strongly beginning next Monday.


Source: lordsofpain

Could this be the beginning of Foley/Ambrose? If so...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

:hmm: wonder what's going on.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Mmm. 

You know, I wouldn't be surprised if they do this match at No Way Out instead. It's in the shadow of New York City in East Rutherford, NJ. 

Looking forward to the next wave of developments.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Very good!

I always find myself coming to this thread first when I log into the site just because I am that highly in to this feud, In fact I am that highly into Dean Ambrose full stop! Brilliant that the feud is still on and it's great that these two got us guessing whether it was on or not, hats off to both guys. If the rumour is true, I can't wait for the upcoming Raw, the week before Over The Limit, it's too soon to get a match then, and personally I don't think they'll meet at No Way Out neither, I think this one will keep playing especially if it's going to go viral on the WWE website too.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

As I posted in another thread..........











COULD IT BE?! :mark:


----------



## navybluehoodie

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

It's possible that that could have something to do with him. Mainly because he said "There is a long cleanup job ahead to get rid of everything foley poisoned." That "cleanup job" could be seen as a "revolution" of sorts I guess.
But we'll have to wait and see what that is actually about. May have nothing to do with Ambrose at all.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

A thread with over 700 replies for this guy? Give me a break. I can see the "Dean Ambrose buried" threads everytime he isn't push to the sky once he is on the main roster. He is good but he is also extremely overrated.


----------



## Silent KEEL

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



JoseBxNYC said:


> A thread with over 700 replies for this guy? Give me a break. I can see the "Dean Ambrose buried" threads everytime he isn't push to the sky once he is on the main roster. He is good but he is also extremely overrated.


How is he overrated? He hasn't even debuted yet, nobody is saying he should be main eventing the next Wrestlemania. The guy seems to be the greatest find the WWE has had in years, but he can't be overrated until he debuts to see what he can do in the WWE. Otherwise, why do you care if people are anticipating his debut? He seems very interesting for WWE.


----------



## starvin90

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



JoseBxNYC said:


> A thread with over 700 replies for this guy? Give me a break. I can see the "Dean Ambrose buried" threads everytime he isn't push to the sky once he is on the main roster. He is good but he is also extremely overrated.


It's because Dean is more interesting than most of the wwe roster


----------



## The Ice King

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Finally picking up again! I'm beyond excited for all of this! 
I'm anticipating Ambrose so much that on RAW I saw Big Show make an expression similar to Ambrose while he was talking to Eve and thought that was some foreshadowing for some reason. :lmao:lmao I'm soooo pumped!!!


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I'm new to this whole forum thing. So please, kill me if you want for being the newbie. But I've been watching Dean Ambrose for a long time and I can't wait for his debut. The guy has been compared from everyone to Pillman, Piper, and even Heath Ledger from the Dark Knight. He should be a huge star. The main reason I joined this forum was to share prediction for his debut and see what other people thought.

Even though the date is about 2 1/2 months away, I think the best place for his debut would be July 23, 2012. This date is the 1000th episode of Raw. I think such a big event as the 1000th episode of Raw would be a perfect way to debut a huge new star. It would kind of be the start of a new generation. Say Mick Foley shows up on Raw sometime in May/June. He cuts some basic promo about anything, and then suddenly a Dean Ambrose vignette plays on Titantron. The promos would take in a creepy setting, such as a dark alley. The promos would consist of Ambrose talking about how Foley runined a generation, examples of superstars he ruined (Edge), how Foley affected Ambrose, etc. After all of this the promos would end with something like this: "On July 23, A New Generation Begins."

Finally, on the 1000th episode of Raw, Ambrose finally debuts to confront, talk to, and eventually assault Foley. This would lead to match w/ these two down the road. The match could happen at Summerslam. Or, maybe Foley is put on the shelf by Ambrose and then the two have a match at Wrestlemania 29 (if WWE can stretch it out that long).

Yes, I actually do have a life, but I justed wanted to share this.


----------



## truk83

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



TD Stinger said:


> I'm new to this whole forum thing. So please, kill me if you want for being the newbie. But I've been watching Dean Ambrose for a long time and I can't wait for his debut. The guy has been compared from everyone to Pillman, Piper, and even Heath Ledger from the Dark Knight. He should be a huge star. The main reason I joined this forum was to share prediction for his debut and see what other people thought.
> 
> Even though the date is about 2 1/2 months away, I think the best place for his debut would be July 23, 2012. This date is the 1000th episode of Raw. I think such a big event as the 1000th episode of Raw would be a perfect way to debut a huge new star. It would kind of be the start of a new generation. Say Mick Foley shows up on Raw sometime in May/June. He cuts some basic promo about anything, and then suddenly a Dean Ambrose vignette plays on Titantron. The promos would take in a creepy setting, such as a dark alley. The promos would consist of Ambrose talking about how Foley runined a generation, examples of superstars he ruined (Edge), how Foley affected Ambrose, etc. After all of this the promos would end with something like this: "On July 23, A New Generation Begins."
> 
> Finally, on the 1000th episode of Raw, Ambrose finally debuts to confront, talk to, and eventually assault Foley. This would lead to match w/ these two down the road. The match could happen at Summerslam. Or, maybe Foley is put on the shelf by Ambrose and then the two have a match at Wrestlemania 29 (if WWE can stretch it out that long).
> 
> Yes, I actually do have a life, but I justed wanted to share this.



That is actually a solid idea, but I would prefer for him to interrupt Paul Heyman as he comes out speaking on the behalf of Brock Lesnar. Fans by this time will be extremely tired of hearing Heyman's mouth. I think fans need to be introduced in to the pain tolerance that his character possess, and from there blame Foley for taking the ass beating that he would take from Lesnar for humiliating Paul, and Lesnar. I would love to hear Ambrose talk shit about both men live on Raw. 

I would also wouldn't mind him heckling Jericho, and then Jericho blames Punk, and says that it's probably one of Punk's Indy buddies. This helps push the Jericho/Punk feud with Ambrose getting inadvertently involved. He would later fall away from the feud, and start with The Miz. Ambrose vs Miz would easily be one of the better ways to put both men on the map. The Miz is a solid heel, and Ambrose is just solid. In Ambrose' view The Miz is exactly whats wrong with today's wrestling.


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



TD Stinger said:


> I'm new to this whole forum thing. So please, kill me if you want for being the newbie. But I've been watching Dean Ambrose for a long time and I can't wait for his debut. The guy has been compared from everyone to Pillman, Piper, and even Heath Ledger from the Dark Knight. He should be a huge star. The main reason I joined this forum was to share prediction for his debut and see what other people thought.
> 
> Even though the date is about 2 1/2 months away, I think the best place for his debut would be July 23, 2012. This date is the 1000th episode of Raw. I think such a big event as the 1000th episode of Raw would be a perfect way to debut a huge new star. It would kind of be the start of a new generation. Say Mick Foley shows up on Raw sometime in May/June. He cuts some basic promo about anything, and then suddenly a Dean Ambrose vignette plays on Titantron. The promos would take in a creepy setting, such as a dark alley. The promos would consist of Ambrose talking about how Foley runined a generation, examples of superstars he ruined (Edge), how Foley affected Ambrose, etc. After all of this the promos would end with something like this: "On July 23, A New Generation Begins."
> 
> Finally, on the 1000th episode of Raw, Ambrose finally debuts to confront, talk to, and eventually assault Foley. This would lead to match w/ these two down the road. The match could happen at Summerslam. Or, maybe Foley is put on the shelf by Ambrose and then the two have a match at Wrestlemania 29 (if WWE can stretch it out that long).
> 
> Yes, I actually do have a life, but I justed wanted to share this.


I've seen way worse ideas. However it could only happen if WWE was really high on him and they don't give that kind of attention to anyone unless they look like Brock Lesnar.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Here is a video for this "Revolution is Coming" viral campaign happening on WWE.com. Could it be Ambrose?

If it is, *Ho. Ly. Shit.*


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Really fucking hope so. A revolution is rising against authority, so you would think it maybe relates to Ace/people power somehow. It could be a way to push the people power story online as it would then involve the people. But equally being a revolution it could also be Dean. Whether it involves him directly or not, he will still have to be handled by Ace in some way? It's supposed to be a viral campaign though, which ties in to how they have been working this angle so far. 

Plus posted a few pages back:


> Speaking of Foley, his current online angle with Dean Ambrose is the first of its kind. *WWE wants to introduce Ambrose to the WWE audience by means of social media outlets such as YouTube and Twitter*. WWE officials are happy with the work of Foley, making many question what is storyline and what is legitimate. Just in case you didn’t realize, everything put out has been storyline.


The sign used on the website flashes a few times in the video, looks like that could become the symbol of whatever it is?


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

http://www.pwinsider.com/article/68...ion-is-coming-punk-vs-bryan-and-more.html?p=1



> A new teaser video promising a "Revolution" has started popping up on WWE.com videos. My guess is this is part of the introduction of Dean Ambrose but not 100% sure yet


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I think it's Dean myself, to be honest. It feels too much like something Ambrose would be hyped of without giving too much away. The question is, if so, how will the play out on WWE programming?

Either way, this could be very epic and an automatic impact for Ambrose or it can wither away like "ItBegins" and Nexus.


----------



## VoiceOfTheVoiceles

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I remember in the promo before the match he had with Punk, Ambrose said he was "The leader of a new generation".


----------



## the fox

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

why you guys think this A Revolution is coming thing is for Ambrose?!
it seems like something bigger than a new superstar debut


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

It does, but if they let Dean shoot on some of the things he has done recently then it becomes bigger than any one superstar.

It is a major sticking point, especially considering if you were expecting a revolution the natural target would be people power.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



the fox said:


> why you guys think this A Revolution is coming thing is for Ambrose?!
> it seems like something bigger than a new superstar debut


That only depends on how big they think Ambrose may be. If they see something in him then why not endorse him all over the web (and not the shows which is a big thing too).


----------



## the fox

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

You know what would be awesome? If Foley came out to pimp a book on RAW or announce to be a guest referee for a main event title match at the upcoming PPV with it being the final RAW till then. All of a sudden, an extended version of the "Revolution" video interrupted him and it ends with a simple black background with white text plainly saying "#thanksmick". That's it. It gives Ambrose his mysterious aura, sells the PPV even more, puts immediate interest and question, sets up the feud, and gets social media (Twitter) on an active spree.

Let the race begin.


----------



## navybluehoodie

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I'm just glad that their feud is hopefully picking up again.


----------



## Gene_Wilder

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



The Winning One™ said:


> You know what would be awesome? If Foley came out to pimp a book on RAW or announce to be a guest referee for a main event title match at the upcoming PPV with it being the final RAW till then. All of a sudden, an extended version of the "Revolution" video interrupted him and it ends with a simple black background with white text plainly saying "#thanksmick". That's it. It gives Ambrose his mysterious aura, sells the PPV even more, puts immediate interest and question, sets up the feud, and gets social media (Twitter) on an active spree.
> 
> Let the race begin.


I can dig it. Its going to be interesting how WWE introduces Dean and builds the hype around him. Throughout this war of words, I've felt that if WWE had to take sides they'd choose Foley. Maybe I'm wrong? 

Between Lesnar's legitimacy, and Paul Heyman's reference to the 'E being "image conscious", it makes me wonder where Ambrose stands. I guess there's a difference with Lesnar being legitimately violent (fair) and Foley being absolutely dangerous (too far). I do like this self-aware thing WWE seems to be doing between Punk Lesnar Heyman and Ambrose. Maybe Punk was right, maybe THIS is the reality era? 

Foley has a great role to play in the induction of this new era. He'd like nothing more than to smile for the cameras sell a few books and forget about the generation he scarred. The 7 year olds don't think of Mankind falling from HIAC, they think of lovable Saint Mick. Foley is a metaphor for the WWE. 

Ahh now its clearer, of course the WWE will side with Foley over Ambrose. They're the same thing, on the same page, both culpable, both criminals, both reformed, neither punished. 

So how do you debut a guy with a counter-productive agenda? Leave that to WWE's resident Barney Phife; asleep on the job. The same guy that let Lesnar back in the WWE -- Big Johnny. 

So with Johnny's incompetence, I could see #thanksmick working in debuting Dean Ambrose. Its seemingly harmless on the surface, and Mick would know the perfect way to react to it. He knows what #thanksmick means, the casuals don't. 

Can't fucking wait for Ambrose to debut


----------



## CM Jewels

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Thank God WWE is treating this like a big deal.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Mick Foley needs to be held *accountable* for a lost generationtunga


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

it has to be dean ambrose


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Yeah, Ambrose said Foley ruined a generation, and he's going to start a new one. :mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:	:mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I just read on lordsofpain.net that these Revolution teasers on WWE.com may be apart of Ambrose's introduction to the main roster. Again, *MAY* is the key word there. But it's nice to know there is a report to go along with our speculation.

I've been thinking about how these Revolution trailers will lead to Ambrose's debut. My idea for the longest time is that he will (or should) debut on the 1000th epside of Raw on July 23rd. With these Revoluion trailers, that idea could actually come true. What better time to start a "Revolution" or a "New Generation" than the 1000th episode of Raw. 

I don't know how it would be done on that day (I mean all we have is one 12 second video and a couple of reports), but this is when I see Ambrose's debut happening.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Yeah the dirt sheets are speculating it might be Ambrose and I am interested to say the least.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



The Winning One™;11431644 said:


> You know what would be awesome? If Foley came out to pimp a book on RAW or announce to be a guest referee for a main event title match at the upcoming PPV with it being the final RAW till then. All of a sudden, an extended version of the "Revolution" video interrupted him and it ends with a simple black background with white text plainly saying "#thanksmick". That's it. It gives Ambrose his mysterious aura, sells the PPV even more, puts immediate interest and question, sets up the feud, and gets social media (Twitter) on an active spree.
> 
> Let the race begin.


That's a great idea. Do that, and have him debut at No Way Out. There in New Jersey, close to New York, so it should be a good crowd. It'd suck if Dean debuted in front of a crap crowd like we saw last Monday.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Inb4 WWE changes the angle because dirtsheets find out that it's for Ambrose.


----------



## the fox

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



> CM Punk ‏ @CMPunk
> I'm excited to watch @TheDeanAmbrose work tonight.



????


----------



## Swark

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

He'll be on a house show somewhere. I think he's been working with Ryder recently.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I truly hope he's behind that promo video, you can build a feud only for so much before it gets stale and boring (ask John or Dwayne).


----------



## Agmaster

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



#Mark said:


> Inb4 WWE changes the angle because dirtsheets find out that it's for Ambrose.


Everybody shut the FUCK up! I do NOT want this to end up being ...anything else.


----------



## Punk4lyfe22

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Definitely worked


----------



## Punked Up

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Just thought I'd mention that Mick Foley was added as a special enforcer to Jericho vs. Punk at house show this Sunday..


----------



## CM~WILDCATfan

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Foley was gold during that but Ambrose was hard to understand he played his role well however.


----------



## mblonde09

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Yeah, I have a job to understand what he's saying sometimes. His promos and his voice are not enjoyable to listen to.


----------



## Silent KEEL

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Dean Ambrose's promos are the greatest thing about him, and I can understand everything he says. I really can't see how people can have such a big difference of opinion, but to each his own, I suppose.


----------



## navybluehoodie

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I can understand not liking the sound of his voice but he is really easy as anybody to understand when he is giving his promos.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Yeah, I don't see how people can have such different opinions about the guy but hey, that is why we are all different! Personally, I think he is MONEY


----------



## iNSANE®™

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

_He was one of the best indy wrestlers before signing with WWE so I'm waiting to see how he destroys assholes like The Miz or John Cena. Call him up to the main roster!_


----------



## Stanford

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



iNSANE®™ said:


> _He was one of the best indy wrestlers before signing with WWE_


No he wasn't. He was a garbage deathmatch wrestler.


----------



## CM Jewels

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Stanford said:


> No he wasn't. He was a garbage deathmatch wrestler.


And now look.


----------



## Stanford

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



CM Jewels said:


> And now look.


Yep! He's improved about a billion percent since then. A real credit to the FCW system. And William Regal.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Stanford said:


> Yep! He's improved about a billion percent since then. A real credit to the FCW system. And William Regal.


In terms of wrestling ability, both have definitely helped. Everything else though Ambrose was born with. That natural charisma, the style he has, the way he works a microphone etc. an absolute natural.


----------



## mblonde09

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I don't know, Ambrose on the indies was - and from what I can see, still is a poor man's heel Punk.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

And the backlash has already started...


----------



## Heel

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Ambrose will debut as a midcard heel, everyone will love him instantly. He'll then become a main event heel and people will complain about Ambrose being 'buried'. Then eventually he will turn face and will start winning all the time, and the same people complaining he got 'buried' will start calling him 'SUPER AMBROSE' and will bitch about him 24/7.

Just a little heads up before it inevitably happens.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Duh.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



The Winning One™ said:


> Duh.


HASHTAG DUH.


----------



## Silent KEEL

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Yes, because EVERYBODY takes the same rode in the WWE career. It's not like it's only happened to Cena and Sheamus. EVERYBODY took that same exact career path.

And NO, CM Punk clearly is not a super Punk, he loses matches regularly, and now he has had a lengthy WWE championship, but he has not been SUPER during the run.


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



mblonde09 said:


> I don't know, Ambrose on the indies was - and from what I can see, still is a poor man's heel Punk.


You mean CM Punk? As in the #2 guy in the company? Not the worst guy to be compared to, but you're wrong.

1. Their mannerisms are different 
2. Their ring style is different 
3. Ambrose's character is more unhinged and loose cannonish
4. They look nothing alike
5. Their voices sound nothing alike.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Ambrose's voice is much more harsh, it fits him extremely well.


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Wasn't he in Dragon Gate USA? I think the deathmatch stuff is only part of his career. Like Sami Callihan he evolved and out grew deathmatch wrestling.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I don't get people calling Ambrose a modern day version of Piper. I've made the comparisons before but after looking at their promos, I don't really see that much of a similarity. I say Punk resembles more of Piper than Ambrose. Ambrose is more inclined with the persona of a Loose Cannon like Pillman or a Brooding Loner like Raven.


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



The Winning One™ said:


> I don't get people calling Ambrose a modern day version of Piper. I've made the comparisons before but after looking at their promos, I don't really see that much of a similarity. I say Punk resembles more of Piper than Ambrose. Ambrose is more inclined with the persona of a Loose Cannon like Pillman or a Brooding Loner like Raven.


The comparisons to Piper are valid from an in ring standpoint. The way he sells moves reminds me of Piper and his overall wrestling style feels like a mix of Roddy Piper and Jake Roberts. Plus he kinda looks similar to Piper.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw

*Dean Ambrose - The Rightful IWC Darling*

I've been a part of the IWC for years in the sense that I used the internet as my source for inside news into the wrestling business and inevitably found myself emersed in the opinions of those who live in this corner of the world. The IWC typically looks for certain 'qualities' in their favorites, above anything else workrate and pure wrestling ability instead of what casuals subconsciously look for: the 'it' factor.

The likes of Benoit, Hart, Guerrero, Bryan, Michaels, Jericho, Punk and Malenko are all notable IWC darlings from the last 15 years - short unimposing guys with little-no charisma who aren't marketable in the slightest. None of which became draws but are treated like gods by internet fans. Meanwhile, the likes of Hogan, Cena, Austin, Goldberg, Rock and others are detested by the IWC for their lack of pure wrestling ability, and they go on to be huge stars because they had the size, look, charisma, mic-skills (excluding Goldberg). They were big larger than life guys with larger than life presence and personalities.

The latest IWC darling is Dean Ambrose. This intrigues me as he does no fit the conventional mold for an internet favorite because he IS charismatic, cuts AMAZING promos and is EXTREMELY marketable. Guys like him should be loathed by the IWC for a perceived lack of in-ring talent, yet for some reason the IWC seems to love him. Of course, inevitably he'll be turned on, but right now it is quite strange that he's praised so much.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

The wrestling skills and his mannerisms are fine, I get that. He wrestles more 80s Piper than anything else but the promos are where people make the comparisons and I don't really see the legit connections with that.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Dean Ambrose - The Rightful IWC Darling*

The IWC love people with "It" factors as well. And don't be so manipulated into thinking the casuals aren't as smart as you think. The internet is slowing catching up to the "casuals" in terms of how social media affects the WWE now.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I always thought the comparisons were more to do with wrestling mannerisms etc. too to be honest. Definitely agree on the Raven/Pillman mic work though, second coming of Pillman for sure and considering he was one of my favourites, I'm happy.


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Well, I don't really see the Raven comparisons. Raven is much more subdued and philosophical in nature than Ambrose. SES Punk is far closer to Raven than Ambrose.


----------



## rizzotherat

*Re: Dean Ambrose - The Rightful IWC Darling*

Take a drink every time says IWC in this thread


----------



## Carcass

*Re: Dean Ambrose - The Rightful IWC Darling*

Yeah a guy that looks like some skinny emo kid is more marketable then the likes of Punk, Hart, Eddie, Jericho etc. 

:kenny


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose - The Rightful IWC Darling*



Carcass said:


> Yeah a guy that looks like some skinny emo kid is more marketable then the likes of Punk, Hart, Eddie, Jericho etc.
> 
> :kenny


No one said that.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

That doesn't even make any sense.


----------



## Carcass

*Re: Dean Ambrose - The Rightful IWC Darling*



AntMan said:


> No one said that.


Yeah someone did:



AttitudeOutlaw said:


> I've been a part of the IWC for years in the sense that I used the internet as my source for inside news into the wrestling business and inevitably found myself emersed in the opinions of those who live in this corner of the world. The IWC typically looks for certain 'qualities' in their favorites, above anything else workrate and pure wrestling ability instead of what casuals subconsciously look for: the 'it' factor.
> 
> *The likes of Benoit, Hart, Guerrero, Bryan, Michaels, Jericho, Punk and Malenko are all notable IWC darlings from the last 15 years - short unimposing guys with little-no charisma who aren't marketable in the slightest.* None of which became draws but are treated like gods by internet fans. Meanwhile, the likes of Hogan, Cena, Austin, Goldberg, Rock and others are detested by the IWC for their lack of pure wrestling ability, and they go on to be huge stars because they had the size, look, charisma, mic-skills (excluding Goldberg). They were big larger than life guys with larger than life presence and personalities.
> 
> *The latest IWC darling is Dean Ambrose. This intrigues me as he does no fit the conventional mold for an internet favorite because he IS charismatic, cuts AMAZING promos and is EXTREMELY marketable.* Guys like him should be loathed by the IWC for a perceived lack of in-ring talent, yet for some reason the IWC seems to love him. Of course, inevitably he'll be turned on, but right now it is quite strange that he's praised so much.


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I stand corrected. You understand that poster doesn't speak fror all Ambrose fans, right?


----------



## CM Jewels

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Here comes that good ol' hate.

That's how you know Dean is doing something right.


----------



## Carcass

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



AntMan said:


> I stand corrected. You understand that poster doesn't speak fror all Ambrose fans, right?


Oh I know. I myself am a huge fan of Ambrose but that saying he's more charismatic and marketable then the likes of Jericho, Eddie, Punk, Bryan, etc is just ridiculous.


----------



## will94

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I'm too busy laughing at the idea that he thinks Eddie, HBK, and Jericho had no charisma to understand any of his post.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Still wrong, How is he emo in anyway? How is he "scrawny skinny", especially lately with his look?

Piper and Jake Roberts would get buried today in today's WWE, I just know.


----------



## Stanford

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



The Winning One™ said:


> Still wrong, How is he emo in anyway?


Yeah, I don't get that. Especially considering that the biggest feud he's ever had was against Jimmy Jacobs and all his emo-ness. He's about as un-emo as it gets.


----------



## Carcass

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



The Winning One™ said:


> Still wrong, How is he emo in anyway? How is he "scrawny skinny", especially lately with his look?
> 
> Piper and Jake Roberts would get buried today in today's WWE, I just know.


I was kidding.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Well, the sarcasm level has been horrible around these forums lately. Apologies.

By the way, the newest Revolution promo is out. Getting better every time, IMO:


----------



## Carcass

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Hopefully those are for Ambrose and he uses the song in the video.


----------



## Stanford

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



will94 said:


> I'm too busy laughing at the idea that he thinks Eddie, HBK, and Jericho had no charisma to understand any of his post.


Or the fact that he put Austin - Stone cold freaking Steve Austin - one of the greatest in ring performers of all time - in the poor wrestlers category.


----------



## Couch

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

The mass hate for Dean Ambrose is beginning

He is clearly doing something right.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Wrestling wise, Steve Austin in 1992/1993 was the Best In The World. Not even Bret was seeing him back then.


----------



## Stanford

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



The Winning One™ said:


> Wrestling wise, Steve Austin in 1992/1993 was the Best In The World. Not even Bret was seeing him back then.


Not to mention the body of work he put up after that. Take out 92-93 and he's still one of the best ever.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

People forget why he was first the Ringmaster when debuting in the WWF. He was a ring general in the ring.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

If these promos aren't for Ambrose this place is going to lose their shit lol. They really need to start showing them on WWE TV though in order to get the full impact. Not everybody goes to the website.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

The music in the revolution videos are awesome though


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I think they are for Ambrose tbh. I'm thinking along the lines of a revolution in terms of what we're used to seeing on WWE TV or something along those lines and how he's so different etc. That suits him. Either that or it's another power/control of the company type of deal. If that's the case then the *LOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGG* shot is Shane McMahon lol. But that's never happening so I'll stick with Ambrose.


----------



## Fire at Heart

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Hopefully he goes raw theirs not many heels on the show hell johnny ace is the biggest?! Smackdown is stacked with heels. Let the most talented upcoming superstar debut on wwe biggest show not their 2nd rate one.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

A one man Revolution? Does he come in with a faction? I think a one-man revolution would be more bad ass. Imagine all the hype from these videos and the unveiling is a lone Dean Ambrose walks out looking relatively scrawny with his shaggy hair. The crowd would shit on it. Until he gets a mic and cuts a promo of all promo's...


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

but Ambrose isn't relatively scrawny..


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I like the new video, I liked the song as well. I would lol if these are not for Ambrose, but the song in the second video could be his entrance theme. Ambrose seems like he will be a unique debut. The red X would have also worked for a CM Punk debut if he were a new guy.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I'm gonna laugh so hard if it's not Ambrose. Your reactions will be hilarious! BTW does anyone know the band who plays the song in the second promo vid?


----------



## Lennon

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

I'm one of the biggest Ambrose marks you'll find but I'm not getting my hopes up here, because we all know what happend when you do that. Remember the live Smackdown?

If any of you get all mad if this isn't for Ambrose then it's your own fault, there's been nothing to suggest that it's him at all. Nobody knows what it is so just wait and see!

I do hope it's for him, but if it's not then I won't really be pissed off, it's not like we've had any hints. And whatever happens, these videos are cool as fuck.


----------



## CFL

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

FCW invasion please.


----------



## Mr.S

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Stanford said:


> Not to mention the body of work he put up after that. Take out 92-93 and he's still one of the best ever.


Stone Cold in general was a mediocre wrestler. Sure physologically in the ring he was good but after Owen fucked his neck he was way too limited to do anything great. I think he was a VERY POOR wrestler after the injury. I hated the stupid brawler character from a wrestling stand point. From an entertainment standpoint,Stone Cold was entertaining,very much so,even in the ring.

I think his best body of work was actually in the WCW when he was blonde & wrestling the likes of Bryan Pillman & then in WWF early & as a ring master too he was allright. I thought he was good,sometimes great in those roles. But he was never ever in Shawn or Bret's league in the ring.

Overall looking at his in-ring career alone Shawn or Bret could run circles around him. Saying Shawn and Austin are as good in the ring are like saying Shawn and Austin are as good with the mic. Completely Untrue. Only blind Austin marks will try to drum this Austin in general was a great wrestler propaganda,which is Complete Bullshit.


----------



## Stanford

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Mr.S said:


> Stone Cold in general was a mediocre wrestler. Sure physologically in the ring he was good but after Owen fucked his neck he was way too limited to do anything great. I think he was a VERY POOR wrestler after the injury. I hated the stupid brawler character from a wrestling stand point.


But wrestling _is_ psychology. It's the ability to tell a story physically. Unless you have a different definition of what a wrestler is. To me, psychology and storytelling is infinitely more important than how many moves you can do. But that's a personal preference thing, I guess. 



> Only blind Austin marks will try to drum this Austin in general was a great wrestler propaganda,which is Complete Bullshit.


 Ok. I think his body of work speaks for itself, quite frankly.


----------



## Davion McCool

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

The videos are for Ambrose. It is totally his kind of music, his aesthetic. WWE do not have anyone else in FCW they are thinking of bringing up who it fits. What the hell they'll do with him, that is still to say.


----------



## Silent KEEL

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Can anybody confirm or deny that the letters flying up the screen at the end of the video says Dean Ambrose, or was somebody making that up?


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



The Redeemer said:


> Can anybody confirm or deny that the letters flying up the screen at the end of the video says Dean Ambrose, or was somebody making that up?


Unless I watched the wrong video, I didn't see it.


----------



## Derrick Rose

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



The Redeemer said:


> Can anybody confirm or deny that the letters flying up the screen at the end of the video says Dean Ambrose, or was somebody making that up?


I downloaded the video and slowed it down to almost frame by frame and you still can't read it, it's just white blurs and occasionally one of the blurs looks like a, "N", that was the only letter I saw.


----------



## Silent KEEL

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Clearly the N is from DEAN AMBROSE, so it has to be him!!!


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Derrick Rose said:


> I downloaded the video and slowed it down to almost frame by frame and you still can't read it, it's just white blurs and occasionally one of the blurs looks like a, "N", that was the only letter I saw.


I'd love it if someone from the V/A department had been a smart arse and written something proper random or offensive...

wait... N.....


BENOIT LIVES!!!!! holy shit!!!!


----------



## adamheadtrip

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

It's clearly for stiNg...


----------



## Derrick Rose

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



wkdsoul said:


> I'd love it if someone from the V/A department had been a smart arse and written something proper random or offensive...
> 
> wait... N.....
> 
> 
> BENOIT LIVES!!!!! holy shit!!!!


Oh shit!! One of the blurs looked slightly like it may have possibly been a lowercase i....an "N" and an "i" = be"N"o"i"t....It's gotta be the rabid wolverine!!!! lmao


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

Stone Cold was a decent wrestler still after Owen broke his neck. His matches with HHH, Angle, Jericho, and Foley say otherwise.

Anyways, I love the recent Revolution promo I posted. Who does the second song after the ominous children chanting in the beginning?


----------



## 2K JAY

*I have an idea for Dean Ambrose.*

He should be gay.

But not your typical camp gay character, he should be a sick twisted guy who just happened to have a past with another wrestler. Could it work? If this isn't PG for WWE, maybe they could just imply it. I think it would be a fresh idea. 

What do you think?


----------



## TempestH

*Re: I have an idea for Dean Ambrose.*

I could see Ambrose as a stalker obsessed with the object of his affections. But the other guy would constantly rebuff him because he's either in the closet or straight. I can see him saying things like, "Don't live anymore of these archaic lies. Embrace your true self and be free with me."

Only thing is what happens after the angle with his ex lover is over? He becomes just another guy on the roster, and it's just swept under the rug like it never happened?


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: I have an idea for Dean Ambrose.*



Kentonbomb said:


> He should be gay.
> 
> But not your typical camp gay character, he should be a sick twisted guy who just happened to have a past with another wrestler. Could it work? If this isn't PG for WWE, maybe they could just imply it. I think it would be a fresh idea.
> 
> What do you think?


I think the best way for his character to develop would be as a modern day Roddy Piper. 

As a gay wrestler he would instantly cause heat, and not the good type. Could you imagine the flak WWE would get if they had a homosexual doing hellish things? Those who don't understand wrestling, such as the Internet bloggers etc, wouldn't understand they would just see WWE wanting kids to boo a gay guy.

It's not massively fresh after Golddusts original mannerisms, and I don't think it would work as well.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: I have an idea for Dean Ambrose.*

No.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: I have an idea for Dean Ambrose.*



TempestH said:


> I could see Ambrose as a stalker obsessed with the object of his affections. But the other guy would constantly rebuff him because he's either in the closet or straight. I can see him saying things like, "Don't live anymore of these archaic lies. Embrace your true self and be free with me."
> 
> Only thing is what happens after the angle with his ex lover is over? He becomes just another guy on the roster, and it's just swept under the rug like it never happened?


It gets him over as a sicko and makes people take him seriously. I can only imagine how awesome Ambrose's character would be in TV-14. Just imagine after a clinic on PPV, Ambrose covered in blood and then planting the kiss of death on someone before hitting the finisher. It would be something you would see in the movies but I'm sure it would get a ton of complaints so WWE would never do something like that these days.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: I have an idea for Dean Ambrose.*



Issues_Sunshyne said:


> I think the best way for his character to develop would be as a modern day Roddy Piper.
> 
> As a gay wrestler he would instantly cause heat, and not the good type. Could you imagine the flak WWE would get if they had a homosexual doing hellish things? Those who don't understand wrestling, such as the Internet bloggers etc, wouldn't understand they would just see WWE wanting kids to boo a gay guy.
> 
> It's not massively fresh after Golddusts original mannerisms, and I don't think it would work as well.


The guy he has history with would be a good gay guy. You might say that ruins someone's career forever but keep in mind that they are playing characters and it would make a great storyline. 

Alex Riley would be a good candidate.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: I have an idea for Dean Ambrose.*

Just make Ambrose a rebellious psychopath who does things that the majority of wrestlers and fans would never do. He'll get over on that merit. No need to add something like that that could hinder his progress if ever to be taken seriously.


----------



## Monday Jericho

*Re: I have an idea for Dean Ambrose.*

Naw. Sorry.


----------



## navybluehoodie

*Re: I have an idea for Dean Ambrose.*

I don't think it'd work, he should just keep his FCW gimmick. I think that that one is good enough.


----------



## LegendofBaseball

*Re: I have an idea for Dean Ambrose.*

*If the idea was pitched to WWE's creative team, we'd have another Rico.*


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: I have an idea for Dean Ambrose.*

Jesus, Just give him a midget fetish and have Hornswoggle the object of his affections...


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: I have an idea for Dean Ambrose.*



The Winning One™ said:


> Just make Ambrose a rebellious psychopath who does things that the majority of wrestlers and fans would never do. He'll get over on that merit. No need to add something like that that could hinder his progress if ever to be taken seriously.


That's nothing new though. Having a serious character who just happens to be gay would be a fresh idea. And I can't think of anyone to play a rebellious gay psychopath than Dean Ambrose.

I don't see how it would tarnish his progress to be taken seriously considering the things WWE could have him do if they went full on with it.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

But it isn't needed for Ambrose just to be controversial. Punk's character has been done before but as long as you present fresh and different from others then there is no problem to recycle and reuse characters/storylines. That's what wrestling has always been.

Maybe the gimmick could work on anybody but I don't think it would really do well for a guy like Ambrose.


----------



## Lennon

The idea of having a serious gay character in WWE is fine, but I just couldn't see it working with Ambrose. Keep him the way he is.


----------



## Punked Up

How do you do a serious gay character? Why do gay characters?

Micheal Cole: "There's Jake Nixon right now. He's a great wrestler"

King: "Oh and BTW he's gay."


----------



## AntMan

*Re: I have an idea for Dean Ambrose.*



Kentonbomb said:


> He should be gay.
> 
> But not your typical camp gay character, he should be a sick twisted guy who just happened to have a past with another wrestler. Could it work? If this isn't PG for WWE, maybe they could just imply it. I think it would be a fresh idea.
> 
> What do you think?


This would just cause unnecessary problems I think. I appreciate you thinking outside the box though.


----------



## Tony Tornado

Is it normal that he's having every dark match on TV tapings for like a month now? I just hope he gets a memorable finisher and not that knee trembler.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Tony Tornado said:


> Is it normal that he's having every dark match on TV tapings for like a month now? I just hope he gets a memorable finisher and not that knee trembler.


I'd love it if he used the Hook and Ladder or One Hitter. I think it'd be cool if he started using the Regal Stretch too as a sort of homage to Regal.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I would use Foley's DDT but maybe modernize it so when he destroys Foley in their feud, he can steal it as an insult (homage) to him. Same with Regal and the Rega Stretch once they feud maybe.


----------



## FearIs4UP

Yeah, no need to make him gay. 

Ambrose needs to be the psychopathic, egomaniac that they are presenting him as. He's charismatic enough and will cut really good promos.


----------



## Cookie Monster

The Winning One™ said:


> I would use Foley's DDT but maybe modernize it so when he destroys Foley in their feud, he can steal it as an insult (homage) to him. Same with Regal and the Rega Stretch once they feud maybe.


a Gangrel style impaler DDT perhaps?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Cookie Monster said:


> a Gangrel style impaler DDT perhaps?


Possibly, yes.


----------



## 2K JAY

Punked Up said:


> How do you do a serious gay character? Why do gay characters?
> 
> Micheal Cole: "There's Jake Nixon right now. He's a great wrestler"
> 
> King: "Oh and BTW he's gay."


:lmao

No. It would just be heavily implied that he's gay. They would talk about their sketchy past and how Ambrose wants revenge on him. At the PPV, he could plant one on him, not in the camp way like Goldust and Rico, but in a sick and twisted way to get in his head or whatever. 

You often see characters like these in soap operas and movies. if they really want him to be edgy and rebellious, I think this is a good way to go about it. They would need to make sure that they don't turn him into a stereotype. Personally I wouldn't even reference the storyline after it's finished. It would just be a way to introduce Ambrose and show what he's all about.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

^^^That's exactly why a character like that couldn't be booked for Ambrose. Because WWE doesn't know how to book revolutionary, controversial, and deep layered characters like that anymore. You know what, people called Golddust gay. No he wasn't. He was just aggressively feminine in how he presented himself and was as materialistic as any other person, hence the name. He also made people make the assumption that he was gay as a mental way to fuck (no pun intended) with his opponents and eventually beat him. His feud with Razor Ramon is a perfect example. That's how great WWE creative USED to be. They never led you to believe that he was what the people assumed he was.

WWE can't do that now, especially with a character such as you imply.


----------



## RustyPro

The Winning One™ said:


> ^^^That's exactly why a character like that couldn't be booked for Ambrose. Because WWE doesn't know how to book revolutionary, controversial, and deep layered characters like that anymore. You know what, people called Golddust gay. No he wasn't. He was just aggressively feminine in how he presented himself and was as materialistic as any other person, hence the name. He also made people make the assumption that he was gay as a mental way to fuck (no pun intended) with his opponents and eventually beat him. His feud with Razor Ramon is a perfect example. That's how great WWE creative USED to be. They never led you to believe that he was what the people assumed he was.
> 
> WWE can't do that now, especially with a character such as you imply.


this. couldn't agree more


----------



## XShadowYassoofX

Wouldn't change anything about him. Keep him psychopathic.


----------



## VoiceOfTheVoiceles

Man, I can't wait until he debuts!


----------



## JoseBxNYC

He beat Ryder in his lastest dark match. Won't be surprised if we see him after Over The Limit.


----------



## navybluehoodie

For anybody interested here is the promo he did before his dark match against Zack Ryder last night. Dunno if its been posted or not.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Fucking awesome. Put this man on my TV already, goddamn it!


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Welcome to the future indeed.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

A human car crash, indeed.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

DATLAYA, indeed.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005

Dude is gonna huge.


----------



## DesolationRow

I have to think he'll be debuting soon. I'm glad they haven't debuted him yet. There so many guys they've just very recently unleashed, and they all have that new car smell to them. Waiting on Ambrose isn't a bad game plan for the time being. He's going to debut either on the Raw the night after Over the Limit or at the absolute latest the Raw the night after No Way Out.

Have to say, though, there's part of me that wants to keep seeing these "Revolution" teasers (to start airing this upcoming Raw after OTL?), with more expanded versions each week until the Raw after No Way Out. Have Foley reintroduced doing guest ref gigs and whatnot, then have Foley cut a promo about being back home in Long Island on the Raw the night after No Way Out. After five or ten minutes of his promo, have the "Revolution" red X show up on the Tron, the lights go out and then come back up and Ambrose is in the ring with him. You can take it from there any way you wish to Summerslam, with Ambrose making Foley's life such a living hell that he finally, belatedly, agrees to fight him at Summerslam (the week after Money in the Bank or so) in a hardcore fight.

And like *Winning* said, after Ambrose destroys Foley and throws him out of WWE once and for all, during Foley's HOF speech Ambrose can get up and leave to keep the kayfabe alive.


----------



## Ray

Bring him in as a guy who uses brains instead muscle to manipulate people. But don't make him so weak in the ring. Make it so that he actually backs up the talk he says. Basically make him like that Joker from the Dark Knight.


----------



## The Ice King

I'm honestly confused why some people don't like his voice!
Seeing that promo just got me even more pumped!!!!!!!!

"....or...you can just call me the soon to be crowned KING of this company! 
DEAN AMBROSE is taking over the world! SO WELCOME TO THE FUTURE!!!!"

I just want to fast forward time to when he is finally on RAW! RAW needs this the way it's been going. Cannot wait!!!


----------



## Silent KEEL

His voice is original, which is one of the reasons he is so awesome. He sounds different than most people, he sounds like a deranged person, which is why he is able to pull off that crazy guy vibe so well.

He really does sound like The Joker from The Dark Knight.


----------



## The Ice King

The Redeemer said:


> He really does sound like The Joker from The Dark Knight.


That's why I love it so much! It's freaking perfect!

I've watched that small promo so many times like I do with all his promos. 
This one isn't even a minute, and he's generally saying what most rookies say. 
But it's HOW he says it and WHAT he actually says. He can make the simplest promo sound like the most epic thing in the world!!! Once he's in a feud he's going to get THE best video packages just from his promos.


----------



## Deebow

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



The Winning One™;11450455 said:


> I don't get people calling Ambrose a modern day version of Piper. I've made the comparisons before but after looking at their promos, I don't really see that much of a similarity. I say Punk resembles more of Piper than Ambrose. Ambrose is more inclined with the persona of a Loose Cannon like Pillman or a Brooding Loner like Raven.


Piper and Ambrose are compared due to the fact that they are extremely unorthodox. Sort of built the same way. They don't look physically threatening, but they are so freaking crazy that they scare people. 

Dean Ambrose seems to have taken the good qualities from guys like Foley, Raven, Piper, and Jake Roberts and combined them in his own unique way. I can honestly say the first time that I saw a Jon Moxley promo I thought the guy was absolutely insane. It didn't seemed forced either. It was very convincing.


----------



## Emotion Blur

Human Nature said:


> "....or...you can just call me the soon to be crowned KING of this company!
> DEAN AMBROSE is taking over the world! SO WELCOME TO THE FUTURE!!!!"


I'm sorry, but do we really need another guy claiming to be the best and that he's going to be top guy, taking over, etc? The hype alone makes me excited for this guy, but for me to see him in a WWE ring and say generic crap like that? Might as well call himself the "best in the world" while he's at it. I was expecting something a little more...groundbreaking (yes, I realize it was a dark match, but still). I definitely see myself potentially liking the guy, so I really hope they play up this psychotic element everyone keeps talking about (and play down the "king" and "taking over the world" garbage).


----------



## apokalypse

Dean Ambrose have few choices of character which make him look legit and authentic that people able to buy it...one is Loose cannon a psycho-Sting kind of character and especially Joker from Dark Knight. that style of philosophers or intelligent promo/playing with other people mind like Jake the Snake will do him good.

Ambrose got over with ICW already because of his mic work...i hope WWE doesn't screw this up with fucking scripted promo..promo should comes from you heart not off the papers. Bret Hart is example of this, he isn't great on mic and he admitted that Mic isn't he thing but every time he's on mic just epic the way he deliver sound from his heart and make it so real.


----------



## Simply...amazing

Here's an idea. Maybe have a new face like cesaro(who started establishing himself after a few weeks/months)) cut a backstage promo before a match on RAW. You know, the usual routine backstage interview with josh matthews. Then mid promo, he stops talking, get's this, creeped out, eerily look on his face as if he's just seen a ghost. Cesaro freaks out, starts shouting stuff like "what's he doing here" and "are they insane, don't they know they're putting everyone in danger by bringing him into the WWE". Cesaro pushes matthews to the ground and makes a beeline for laurinitus' office and starts raising his voice at jonny ace, asking what "he" is doing here(referring to ambrose). Laurinitus tries to calm cesaro down and tells him he doesn't know what he is talking about. Next thing you know, something like a glass flies past laurinitus/cesaro's head and laughter can be heard. Cesaro runs out to see who it was but the camera only sees the back of ambrose cutting around a corner. Cesaro heads back into the office and laurinitus tells cesaro that he's got it handled and ace sends out security to chase down that person. Cesaro and ace keep talking and Cesaro's opponent for the night walks in, questions what's going on and next thing they all hear the security screaming. Cesaro and his opponent rush out and try to find out what happened, only to find the security KO on the ground, with them all tied up to boot. 

Over the next few weeks all hell breaks loose at RAW. Lights and music cut during entrances/matches for a few seconds, with the camera pulling in on the production crew with 1 production crew member sitting sitting and trembling and the rest laid out one night. Wrestlers get laid out randomly from behind for a few weeks, with the cameraman sometimes showing up just after it happened catching only the backside of the man running away. Things continue to escalate like that and well fill in how you to want things to continue and ambrose to eventually debut...


----------



## RicFlairPresents

He should tag with Damien Sandow lol


----------



## Killmonger

I'm definitely a fan but as far as him becoming "huge" goes, I don't know about that. The WWE has the tendency to screw up practically everything nowadays. I'm still not sold on those "revolution" videos being him but I can't wait to see him on the main roster.


----------



## El_Absoluto

What????

Where did this 'make him gay' nonsense came from???

Wow... listen to yourselfs, you are starting to sound like :russo...


----------



## JoseBxNYC

All the new guys have debuted on Smackdown. Is obvious Raw will be exclusively for Ambrose.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

He needs to debut already. All the talk, all the hype, it feels as if he debuted almost a full year ago yet he's still not been mentioned on tv or debuted in a match yet.


----------



## VoiceOfTheVoiceles

JoseBxNYC said:


> All the new guys have debuted on Smackdown. Is obvious Raw will be exclusively for Ambrose.


Yeah I definitely think Raw is best for Ambrose, I think with Raw being live it gives a better feeling that anything can happen and that definitely fits his character.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

One little mistake that Ambrose does and people on this forum will be making threads like "Ambrose sucks". I can see it now.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Oh and if the Revolution promos are for Ambrose then how about he makes his debut on this special WWE Day.


----------



## 2K JAY

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> He needs to debut already. All the talk, all the hype, it feels as if he debuted almost a full year ago yet he's still not been mentioned on tv or debuted in a match yet.


I haven't seen so much hype for anyone in well... ever. It would be trollerific if WWE just released him before his debut. :troll


----------



## AntMan

Kentonbomb said:


> I haven't seen so much hype for anyone in well... ever. It would be trollerific if WWE just released him before his debut. :troll


Then TNA would sign him and job him out to Bischoff's kid.


----------



## Silent KEEL

1000th episode is too far away, I want him on my TV NOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWW!! WAH WAH WAH!

I hope he debuts on RAW after OTL.


----------



## Christian Miztake

As much as i am looking forward to his debut, im putting my expectations into the "letdown" basket. That way im hoping to be pleasantly suprised.
I'm expecting him to just show up on a RAW as a local jobber to get fed to Ryback!


----------



## TankOfRate

Chicago Warrior said:


> One little mistake that Ambrose does and people on this forum will be making threads like "Ambrose sucks". I can see it now.


"Ambrose is overrated"

"Ambrose is a vanilla midget"

"Ambrose can't talk"

"Ambrose can't wrestle"

"Ambrose will never make it past the midcard"

"Ambrose is a phony copy of Piper/Pillman/whoever"

Oh, I'm prepared for it all. I'm pretty much expecting it. Can't wait to see Rock316AE's take on him tbh.


----------



## AZtheLegendKiller

Not sure if this has been mentioned, but the X may be a subtle reference to Ambrose in a tease based on his old named Jon Moxley (MoXley?). 

He had red X's over that black jacket he wears often, especially in this promo:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNGOY-jeYwI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Aficionado

Speaking of massive amounts of blood flow directed to specific parts of the body, check out this fan-made video...






:mark: Goosebumps!


----------



## TankOfRate

Ugh, he is perfect. I haven't been this excited in god knows how long. They cannot mess this up. There is no way. Ambrose is and will be a serious game-changer. For the love of god, do not mess this up.


----------



## Chrome

The Redeemer said:


> I hope he debuts on RAW after OTL.


Oh hells no. Not because I don't want him to debut already, I do, but have you seen where Raw's going to be at the next few weeks leading up to No Way Out?

Richmond, VA
New Orleans, LA
Greensville, SC
Hartford, CT

Punk himself is going to be lucky to get a reaction in any of those cities, let alone a debuting Ambrose.

Point being, Ambrose deserves an epic reaction from the crowd when he debuts, and No Way Out and the Raw after are in New Jersey and New York respectively. That's when he should debut, hopefully with a confrontation with Mick in the ring.


----------



## AntMan

ChromeMan said:


> Oh hells no. Not because I don't want him to debut already, I do, but have you seen where Raw's going to be at the next few weeks leading up to No Way Out?
> 
> Richmond, VA
> New Orleans, LA
> Greensville, SC
> Hartford, CT
> 
> Punk himself is going to be lucky to get a reaction in any of those cities, let alone a debuting Ambrose.
> 
> Point being, Ambrose deserves an epic reaction from the crowd when he debuts, and No Way Out and the Raw after are in New Jersey and New York respectively. That's when he should debut, hopefully with a confrontation with Mick in the ring.


QFT. 

The recent Greensboro crowd made me embarrassed to be from North Carolina. Southern crowds don't give a damn about anyone but Cena.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

TankOfRate said:


> Ugh, he is perfect. I haven't been this excited in god knows how long. They cannot mess this up. There is no way. Ambrose is and will be a serious game-changer. For the love of god, do not mess this up.


Oh, you know better.


----------



## Silent KEEL

You people expecting the world to know who Ambrose is enough to give a good reaction for his debut are going to be disapponted. If he is as good as he seems to be, he should be able to get a reaction anywhere. Waiting for a good location is stupid, because you'd all most likely be disappointed no matter where he debuts at.


----------



## Chicago Warrior




----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Yeah, juts like how we said the same thing about Daniel Bryan when he was getting ready to debut and most of his reactions back in the NXT days were miniscule.


----------



## Silent KEEL

Chicago Warrior said:


>


Not impressed, fan made video. If this was WWE, it would be WAY better, their videos are awesome.

Not sure why you posted a fake fan made video here, tbh. This thread should be used for OFFICIAL videos coming up to his debut.


----------



## Aficionado

Speaking for myself, I'm not expecting him to elicit some huge pop upon his arrival. In fact I'm expecting very little reaction if any. It's what he does and/or says that I'm looking forward to. If you recall the whole Nexus debut, no one cared when Barrett came out and started walking to the ring and people were already introduced to him through NXT. Then, once the rest of the guys showed up and laid into the SES, people started to pay more attention. My point is that once Dean Ambrose appears on my TV screen, he has my undivided attention immediately and by the end of that segment, he will have that crowd in the palm of his hands. As Michael Cole would put it, "Dean Ambrose is trending worldwide!"


----------



## Silent KEEL

That's exactly how I see it, as well. That's why it doesn't matter to be WHERE he debuts, I just want it to happen already.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I expect that too, to be honest. I would be shocked if Dinkyville, Alabama gave him even a barely audible pop TBH


----------



## krai999

TankOfRate said:


> "Ambrose is overrated"
> 
> "Ambrose is a vanilla midget"
> 
> "Ambrose can't talk"
> 
> "Ambrose can't wrestle"
> 
> "Ambrose will never make it past the midcard"
> 
> "Ambrose is a phony copy of Piper/Pillman/whoever"
> 
> Oh, I'm prepared for it all. I'm pretty much expecting it. Can't wait to see Rock316AE's take on him tbh.


just show rock316ae these


----------



## Silent KEEL

Showing those to the troll will mean nothing, he'd just ignore it and go on repeating the hate. It never ends.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

For those who don't know, here's the full "A Revolution Is Coming" theme ("Snakeface" By Automata). Potential Ambrose theme?






I wouldn't mind. Maybe add some heavy effects/bass around it.


----------



## AntMan

The band is actually Return to Earth and the album is called Automata.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

To be real, this won't be his first debut in WWE:


----------



## navybluehoodie

ha, never knew that happened. 
Also reminds me how CM Punk (I think)and D-Bry also had Velocity matches before too years ago.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Ha, that is new to me as well.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Even AJ Styles had matches in Velocity. I wonder what would have happened to Styles if he had stayed in WWE.

Ambrose lost to Xavier Woods in a dark match at the NXT Tapings. I found that odd considering that he has been beating the likes of Ezekiel Jackson and Zach Ryder before Raw.


----------



## Steve.

That theme is absolutely awesome!


----------



## the modern myth

I hope that Dean Ambrose is going to be a big deal when he eventually arrives. I've been keeping half an eye on him for a while now and I've been really impressed. The guy has real potential.


----------



## Commodus

The Winning One™ said:


> For those who don't know, here's the full "A Revolution Is Coming" theme ("Snakeface" By Automata). Potential Ambrose theme?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind. Maybe add some heavy effects/bass around it.


But why would a psycho character have this generic rock shit? The same kind of shit used by everyone else?
Considering the fact that he's meant to be a deranged, nihilistic monster, doesn't it make sense to give him something more unique?


----------



## Deadman8

Now THIS is a really kick ass theme for Ambrose that totally fits his deranged and psychotic character. Imagine hearing this s he's coming down the ramp. Immediately puts the "boys" on notice and extablishes Ambrose as a threat to the locker room. 

But of course, it won't happen...

P.S. From the the movie Once upon a Time in the West, BTW.


----------



## dwiddle

Judging by the fact he was taped for one of the next NXT (FCW 2.0) shows, which in my guess will be up on international TV and mainstream WWE internet sites, I reckon they'll be debuting him before then. I don't know when that show is due to go out, but I do reckon he'll be on the roster in no less then a month, especially seeing as he's been doing both raw and smackdown dark matches every week for a couple of weeks now.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

It was a dark match, though. Not a part of the actual shows.


----------



## TempestH

I think they should put him for a little bit.

The guy's talented, but I don't want to see him come to RAW or SmackDown right away just to be used as another squash machine like Brodus, Tensai, Ryback, and Claudio.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

TempestH said:


> I think they should put him for a little bit.
> 
> The guy's talented, but I don't want to see him come to RAW or SmackDown right away just to be used as another squash machine like Brodus, Tensai, Ryback, and Claudio.


Different between Ambrose and those guys is that he's not physically intimidating. His power comes from his ability to command a crowd by his God given promo talents. He will make everyone hate him because he has an ability that few possess in his mic abilities.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Steve. said:


> That theme is absolutely awesome!


I know, right?! Have already heard it almost 100 times just today alone.


----------



## TD Stinger

http://assets.sbnation.com/assets/1126486/NXT_set_up_4.jpg

Here's a link to a pic of Ambrose at last night's NXT Tapings. Hope it works (I'm a longtime wrestling fan but new to the forums, so I'm a little worried).

Anyways, If you read the NXT spoilers, you see that most of the FCW roster was brought up. Several stars such as Seth Rollins, Kassuis Ohno, The Ascension, Bo Dallas (Rotundo), Leo Kurger, Richie Steamboat and more made their debuts. However, in 4 hours of tapings, Ambrose only competed in an untaped dark match.

So it seems while most of FCW is moving onto NXT, it looks like Ambrose will be skipping NXT and making his way onto either Raw or Smackdown. I guess that shows that he is the number one prospect in WWE right now.

One final statement: I don't know when Ambrose will debut. I don't know how he will debut. I don't know if he is behind these "Revolution" videos. But I will make one bold prediction: Ambrose will make his debut on July 23rd, the 1000th episode of Raw.


----------



## Aficionado

^^^I'm digging that graphic on the Titantron. 

All signs still point to a big debut for Ambrose.


----------



## Ray

Man, but are they really gonna debut him as "Dean Ambrose"? That's weak. Seth Rollins, Antonio Cesaro, Cassius Ohno. All those names have grown on me, but for whatever reason, Dean Ambrose really hasn't.


----------



## navybluehoodie

I actually think Dean Ambrose is a fine name. 
That graphic for his titantron is pretty cool.


----------



## Silent KEEL

What is wrong with Dean Ambrose? I like the name, it's different from most, just like his character.


----------



## Kratosx23

psx71 said:


> Man, but are they really gonna debut him as "Dean Ambrose"? That's weak. Seth Rollins, Antonio Cesaro, Cassius Ohno. All those names have grown on me, but for whatever reason, Dean Ambrose really hasn't.


Yeah, "Dean Ambrose" is worse than "Kassius Ohno", totally. LOL. That name reeks of shit. Hero should've just signed off the rights to Chris Hero to them, because let's be honest, that's the only place where your name matters. If he fails in the WWE and has to go back to the Indies, with his previous reputation, he's not gonna fail to get ahead there because his name isn't Chris Hero.


----------



## WahhWahh

Nothing wrong with the name Dean Ambrose at all.


----------



## Ray

*At the main-event of WrestleMania*

"And now introducing the challenger, from Cincinnati Ohio, weighing in at 230 pounds, *DEEEEEEEANN AMMMMMMMMBROOOSE*!"

I don't know. Just not clicking with me.


----------



## Amazing_Cult

So from all the pictures I've seen of the guy, I always thought he would be some short-shit who weighed like 195lbs.

That changed when I saw him stand next to other wrestlers and I still can't grasp how big this guy actually is.

Is he really a legit 6'4, 225?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Amazing_Cult said:


> So from all the pictures I've seen of the guy, I always thought he would be some short-shit who weighed like 195lbs.
> 
> That changed when I saw him stand next to other wrestlers and I still can't grasp how big this guy actually is.
> 
> Is he really a legit 6'4, 225?


Yeah he's actually a big guy, this helps in him not only being psychotic but also at least somewhat physically intimidating.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

What the fuck? Dean Ambrose is a better name than Jon Moxley. Sorry.

Dean Ambrose has a badass aura to it.


----------



## Ray

The Winning One™;11468672 said:


> What the fuck? Dean Ambrose is a better name than Jon Moxley. Sorry.
> 
> Dean Ambrose has a badass aura to it.


Not even. 'Jon Moxley' is badasser for two reasons.

1) He spells "John" a different way. Let's state the blatantly obvious. "Jon" is better then "John", and it looks cooler.

2) He has an "X" in his name. No way anyone can top a name that has an "X" in it.

:cool2

Yeah, I'm definitely taking this name thing a bit too hard. I mean "Steve Austin" sounds generic as hell at first glance, but I guess if that worked out, and Daniel Bryan and Dolph Ziggler are working out, then Dean Ambrose will too.


----------



## Kratosx23

psx71 said:


> *At the main-event of WrestleMania*
> 
> "And now introducing the challenger, from Cincinnati Ohio, weighing in at 230 pounds, *DEEEEEEEANN AMMMMMMMMBROOOSE*!"
> 
> I don't know. Just not clicking with me.


The Miz main evented WrestleMania.

*THE*. *MIZ*.


----------



## Ray

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The Miz main evented WrestleMania.
> 
> *THE*. *MIZ*.


True.

I guess I'm just comparing Dean Ambrose too much with names like "Hulk Hogan" and "Randy Savage", that for whatever reason instantly clicked. 

Speaking of wrestling names, check this site out. It's really cool. Put your name in, and the generator give you a "wrestling name". I got "Ace Maverick" as mine :lmao

http://www.wrestlingname.com/


----------



## AntMan

psx71 said:


> *At the main-event of WrestleMania*
> 
> "And now introducing the challenger, from Cincinnati Ohio, weighing in at 230 pounds, *DEEEEEEEANN AMMMMMMMMBROOOSE*!"
> 
> I don't know. Just not clicking with me.


Jon Moxley sounds so average to me. Dean Ambrose sounds like an old west outaw, and the man is an outlaw.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The Miz main evented WrestleMania.
> 
> *THE*. *MIZ*.


LOL All that needs to be said.


----------



## Silent KEEL

psx71 said:


> True.
> 
> I guess I'm just comparing Dean Ambrose too much with names like "Hulk Hogan" and "Randy Savage", that for whatever reason instantly clicked.
> 
> Speaking of wrestling names, check this site out. It's really cool. Put your name in, and the generator give you a "wrestling name". I got "Ace Maverick" as mine :lmao
> 
> http://www.wrestlingname.com/


That thing sucks. It gave me the name Johnny Zodiac....WTF? My first name is NOT JOHNNY!!! So lame.


----------



## THANOS

The Redeemer said:


> That thing sucks. It gave me the name Johnny Zodiac....WTF? My first name is NOT JOHNNY!!! So lame.


At least you didn't get Butch Comet fpalm :lol


----------



## krai999

THANOS said:


> At least you didn't get Butch Comet fpalm :lol


At least you didn't get bobo hogan


----------



## The Ice King

krai999 said:


> At least you didn't get bobo hogan


:lmao:lmao:lmao!!!
Oh Mr. Bobo!






I got the name GRIZZLY VOLCANO!!!!! That is THE craziest name I've ever heard of!!! But oh so EPIC!!!
:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## zkorejo

psx71 said:


> True.
> 
> I guess I'm just comparing Dean Ambrose too much with names like "Hulk Hogan" and "Randy Savage", that for whatever reason instantly clicked.
> 
> Speaking of wrestling names, check this site out. It's really cool. Put your name in, and the generator give you a "wrestling name". I got "Ace Maverick" as mine :lmao
> 
> http://www.wrestlingname.com/


Lol.. that was cool. Diamond Wolf was generated for me. Its funny cuz I use "WOLF" as my clan tag in online multiplayer gaming.


----------



## X-Train

psx71 said:


> True.
> 
> I guess I'm just comparing Dean Ambrose too much with names like "Hulk Hogan" and "Randy Savage", that for whatever reason instantly clicked.
> 
> Speaking of wrestling names, check this site out. It's really cool. Put your name in, and the generator give you a "wrestling name". I got "Ace Maverick" as mine :lmao
> 
> http://www.wrestlingname.com/


Ringo Tank - I like it! Get me in the main event now :


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

They call me Buzz Hunter.

I'm getting bitches daily after my matches. That's how awesome my name is...


----------



## Tronnik

I got Rigo Explosion....


----------



## joeysnotright

Bobcat Swarm is my wrestler name. That sounds dangerous.


----------



## krai999

yay i got psycho dragon


----------



## The Ice King

I think this is my favorite promo:


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Fucks sake I want him to fucking debut already. Fuck I wish it was Monday even though it won't be. July 23rd is too far


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Makes me want to see a mini Ambrose/Riley feud in the near future


----------



## TD Stinger

Anyone have an idea what Ambrose's finishing move will be when he debuts? When he first started in FCW, he used the Midnight Special (Over the should belly to back piledriver). I liked that move.

Once he started feuding w/ Regal, he started using the Knee Trembler and Regal Stretch to end matches. I hope once he debuts that he uses the Midnight Special to beat smaller opponents and the Knee Trmbler and/or Regal Stretch to beat smaller opponents.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Patrick Bateman

The revolution song kicks ass.


----------



## RiverFenix

TD Stinger said:


> Anyone have an idea what Ambrose's finishing move will be when he debuts? When he first started in FCW, he used the Midnight Special (Over the should belly to back piledriver). I liked that move.
> 
> Once he started feuding w/ Regal, he started using the Knee Trembler and Regal Stretch to end matches. I hope once he debuts that he uses the Midnight Special to beat smaller opponents and the Knee Trmbler and/or Regal Stretch to beat smaller opponents.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Sheamus uses the "Midnight Special" as his secondary finisher so that's likely out.


----------



## RiverFenix

Is Dean after James Dean or Dean Moriarty? I like to think the latter. Also the name Ambrose means "Immortal".

Dean Moriarty is a character in Jack Kerouac's "On the Road" novel, who is based on real life friend Neal Cassady - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neal_Cassady


> "He was simply a youth tremendously excited with life, and though he was a con-man, he was only coning because he wanted to so much to live and to get involved with people who would otherwise pay no attention to him." [9] These lines from "On the Road" provide the core reason that so many were overtaken by Neal. Following WWII, the younger generations of America were left to wander the country in search of a purpose. The dropping of the first nuclear bomb made people all over the world, but most significantly those in the United States, acutely aware of how small their existence is in comparison to the rest of the world. It has been argued that this turning point in American history marked the end of the "era of good feelings" and left people grossly unsettled with their superficial suburban lives, from this came the Beats and Neal Cassady.
> 
> Neal Cassady was in many ways the poster-child, catalyst, and propellant behind the Beat Generation and in turn, forever impacted American culture. To all who met Neal, there was an undeniable magnetism felt for his unquenchable thirst for life. His appetite for everything was insatiable; he was often described as more of a force of nature rather than a fellow man. [10] Many fell into the spell that Neal seemed to cast upon whichever room he occupied at the present. Allen Ginsberg, William Burroughs, and Jack Kerouac were all consumed by Neal's brilliantly chaotic, Benzedrine filled ramblings about life, and everything in between. In his novel, "On the Road" the narrator, Sal Paradise (the personification of Jack Kerouac) states to the reader that "Somewhere along the line I knew there'd be girls, visions, everything; somewhere along the line, the pearl would be handed to me." [11] The "pearl" that Sal (Kerouac) was searching for was what every Beat was searching for, and for the Beats, Neal Cassidy was the phantom that would lead them to "IT".


Dean Ambrose = An immortal Neal Cassady...


----------



## Steve.

TD Stinger said:


> Anyone have an idea what Ambrose's finishing move will be when he debuts? When he first started in FCW, he used the Midnight Special (Over the should belly to back piledriver). I liked that move.
> 
> Once he started feuding w/ Regal, he started using the Knee Trembler and Regal Stretch to end matches. I hope once he debuts that he uses the Midnight Special to beat smaller opponents and the Knee Trmbler and/or Regal Stretch to beat smaller opponents.
> 
> Any thoughts?


In his dark match for the London SuperShow last month he used the knee trembler and has used it since then too, so i would imagine he would carry on with that.

If that does happen then i would love his fued with Regal to spill on to WWE after his 1st or 2nd fued with someone else. They could say that he has a connection with Regal stemming from Ambrose's time in FCW and could show their promo's from their fued (plus i think nothing like that has been done in the WWE yet) Plus, i may just be Regal being amazing at his job but i actually believe what he says about Ambrose being the one to end his in-ring career once and for all and that he wants Ambrose to do it. I think the WWE would allow that to happen because Regal is a real vet in the buisness and deserves a send off like that, one that wouldn't have as much impact if it only happened in FCW/NXT, it would be Regal's last run which he deserves and would put over Ambrose alot and be a fitting end for Regal.


----------



## Steve.

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Also the name Ambrose means "Immortal".


 Indeed, Ambrosia was the food of the Greek God's that allowed them to remain Immortal, Nectar was the drink.

Very awesome wrestling name due to it's meaning, and fitting for DA if he is able to reach the potential he evidently has


----------



## Ham and Egger

My wrestling name is Love Piper..... -_____-


----------



## Killmonger

Nature Boy Rock? I like it.... For some odd reason.....


----------



## krai999

fucking gold.this guy has future star written all over him


----------



## Revann

krai999 said:


> fucking gold.this guy has future star written all over him


This is too good for the WWE in my opinion. I just cant see this guy being who he wants to be with the "PG" and corporate monkey's above him.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

People on this forum love Damien Sandow as it is. Wait until Ambrose debuts.


----------



## AntMan

Eh, He does a good job of still being awesome within a PG environment in FCW.


----------



## CM Jewels

Sheamus won tonight using the Celtic Cross (whatever the hell he calls it), so it's not looking too good as far as Dean using the Midnight Special.

I could have sworn Sheamus had fully switched to the Brogue Kick.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I think when Dean takes out Foley in their feud in the end, he should be the complete dick and steal/adopt Foley's DDT as one of his signature moves.


----------



## Silent KEEL

Isn't stealing moves part of his gimmick? He's an Unstoppable Fearless Human Car Crash Indestructible Wrestling Machine, he updates his arsenal to use his opponents moves during their feuds, like he did with Regal.

Just debut tomorrow please.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Tomorrow is the perfect time to debut. We already have a new IC Champion now we need a new US Champion. I don't remember someone debuting and winning a title since Carlito. Ambrose should debut tomorrow and beat Santino for the US Championship.


----------



## Silent KEEL

JoseBxNYC said:


> Tomorrow is the perfect time to debut. We already have a new IC Champion now we need a new US Champion. I don't remember someone debuting and winning a title since Carlito. Ambrose should debut tomorrow and beat Santino for the US Championship.


You don't remember somebody debuting to win the title since Carlito? ROFL, who is the champ now, dude???


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

No, tomorrow is in Richmond VA which is a proven shitty crowd, plus, listen. July 23rd is the 1000th Raw 3 hour shit, it's in Foley's home town, what better place to debut and to make an impact than that?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

The 1000th episode would be the perfect and only place to debut Ambrose because you can do a build for Summerslam following.


----------



## Silent KEEL

I really don't want to wait that long to see him on my TV, is the problem.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

You have to. If you want to make Ambrose a big deal, you would extend his wait till the 1000th episode so Ambrose can make his mark in WWE history on that special episode with Foley. Him debuting tommorow won't do anything because they haven't used Foley lately or alluded to it (other than the Revolution videos).


----------



## Ray

Wsupden said:


> No, tomorrow is in Richmond VA which is a proven shitty crowd, plus, listen. July 23rd is the 1000th Raw 3 hour shit, it's in Foley's home town, what better place to debut and to make an impact than that?


What? Pretty sure St. Louis isn't Foley's hometown....


----------



## Silent KEEL

The Winning One™ said:


> You have to. If you want to make Ambrose a big deal, you would extend his wait till the 1000th episode so Ambrose can make his mark in WWE history on that special episode with Foley. Him debuting tommorow won't do anything because they haven't used Foley lately or alluded to it (other than the Revolution videos).


Well it is not in my opinion that he needs to debut against Foley. I would rather he established himself for a while before he gets into it with Foley. Foley can come for the 1000 episode and by then, everybody knows who Amrbose is and he interrupts Foley.

Waiting is just dragging this out, and I won't even care by then. Too much hype can be a bad thing.


----------



## AntMan

The Winning One™ said:


> I think when Dean takes out Foley in their feud in the end, he should be the complete dick and steal/adopt Foley's DDT as one of his signature moves.


Doesn't McIntyre already use a double arm DDT?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

The Redeemer said:


> Well it is not in my opinion that he needs to debut against Foley. I would rather he established himself for a while before he gets into it with Foley. Foley can come for the 1000 episode and by then, everybody knows who Amrbose is and he interrupts Foley.
> 
> Waiting is just dragging this out, and I won't even care by then. Too much hype can be a bad thing.


But by doing that to Dean, he becomes like everybody else lately who have been debuting. Thinking about it. We just had Sandow, Ryback, Tensai debut with O'Neil/Young being re-debuted to the fans and Brodus Clay still relatively new. Putting out too many new names will make the next one looks less impactful, Ambrose or not. That is why Ambrose is being taken care of different than others because they want to make his debut a big deal and to make an automatic impact towards everybody.

If anything, start showing the Revolution (or new ones) on TV anything Foley related (Foley DVD coming out, Foley matches on Demand, Foley showing up on TV backstage, in ring, etc.)


----------



## AntMan

The Redeemer said:


> Well it is not in my opinion that he needs to debut against Foley. I would rather he established himself for a while before he gets into it with Foley. Foley can come for the 1000 episode and by then, everybody knows who Amrbose is and he interrupts Foley.
> 
> Waiting is just dragging this out, and I won't even care by then. Too much hype can be a bad thing.


But WWE isn't hyping this, we are, so it's not their problem.


----------



## Ray

I REALLY REALLY want Dean Ambrose vs. Mick Foley at SummerSlam in a Hardcore Match.

How fricking sweet would that be? It'll instantly make Ambrose a star if he goes over a Hardcore Legend.


----------



## Silent KEEL

It's not his debut that will set him apart, it's his skillset and gimmick. I have so little to look forward to on WWE, I only enjoy D-Bry and his Punk/AJ storyline right now, Ambrose is the only person I'm looking forward to. I want this guy on my TV ASAP, before the 1000 episode.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I understand your anxiousness and I want Ambrose on my TV soon but I understand why. Would you rather have Ambrose debut now and WWE knowingly blow off the feud and match at No Way Out or would you want to build this up slowly but smartly that sees Ambrose take out Foley at a Summerslam in August where Ambrose will become an instant impact player by going over in the end? Afterwards, you could have Regal come out and says Ambrose was wrong and evil for taking out a legend like Foley like that which can transition into him and Regal in a feud.


----------



## Ray

Love the idea behind Ambrose killing legends. That, combined with his effective mic skills, will give him instant and lasting heat.

I know this might sound a bit crazy, but if Ambrose debuts in July, and his character is over and is effective in getting reactions on live TV, I can totally see him winning the Rumble next year. Yeah, I know it sounds a bit off, but if Del Rio can do it, why the hell can Ambrose not? Plus it really seems like WWE see's the potential in Ambrose and are looking to make a star out of him. If they didn't, then Ambrose would have simply appeared on the Full Sail University NXT//FCW taping like everyone else. 

Ambrose/Triple H please for the WWE Championship please :mark: (with Ambrose going over)


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

If Punk couldn't even go over HHH, Ambrose sure as hell isn't.


----------



## Silent KEEL

The Winning One™ said:


> I understand your anxiousness and I want Ambrose on my TV soon but I understand why. Would you rather have Ambrose debut now and WWE knowingly blow off the feud and match at No Way Out or would you want to build this up slowly but smartly that sees Ambrose take out Foley at a Summerslam in August where Ambrose will become an instant impact player by going over in the end? Afterwards, you could have Regal come out and says Ambrose was wrong and evil for taking out a legend like Foley like that which can transition into him and Regal in a feud.


The idea that Ambrose should move from Foley to Regal is ridiculous, talk about moving down the card when it comes to switching feuds. The WWE Universe does not care about Regal, he's good for a laugh or two, but the fans aren't going to care that Ambrose is beating him up or feuding with him, he would lose steam from the Foley feud.

I'd rather he debut sooner and maybe attack people other than Foley, and taunt Foley to no response, then suddenly Foley comes for some other reason and acts like Ambrose does not exist, and Ambrose attacks Foley when he is plugging a book or something.

Ambrose cannot debut a month before Summerslam and get a match on the second largest PPV of the year. He needs more of a build up than that for the fans to take him seriously. Just because the IWC loves him so far does not mean he will get over instantly with the casuals, which is why I think he needs built up before he gets into with Foley.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Then you make him like everybody else by debuting him in such a fashion. If you want him to be explosive and well received by everybody as legit, then you wait him out and he debuts when you least expected.


----------



## Silent KEEL

When who least expects it? How would him debuting on the 1000 episode have anybody "least expect it"? Don't act like your opinion is the only way this guy becomes a star, ridiculous. It's not like he's going to be squashing people like every other new debut, that's not what I said. It IS NOT LIKE EVERYBODY ELSE. Keep repeating yourself, maybe then your opinion will become fact.


----------



## Ray

The Winning One™ said:


> If Punk couldn't even go over HHH, Ambrose sure as hell isn't.


I'm being optimistic here. Plus the Punk/HHH thing was an overbooked mess, so it was hardly a credible win for HHH. In fact, I believe there were several times where Punk had Hunter pinned down to the mat, but there was so much interference that it didn't really matter.

Hunter puts talent over in big match situations. See Batista and Cena, who both faced him in a main-event at Mania. I still don't know what the hell happened with Orton at Mania, but I'm remaining hopeful that if Ambrose/Hunter do face each other, Hunter would be willing to put him over.


----------



## CM Jewels

Agree 100% with Winning.

This debut has to be near perfect.


----------



## Silent KEEL

That doesn't mean his debut has to wait until July, that's just ridiculous.


----------



## Ray

I say have random people attack Foley each week leading up to Ambrose eventually revealed as the guy who was behind it all at the 1000th Episode. This'll

A) Right off the bat establish his gimmick, as a guy who manipulates others with his brain for his benefit
B) Get him involved against a face that the crowd really loves (Foley) and give him instant heat
C) Create a lasting impression for the fans

Ambrose needs to debut at the 1000th episode special. Is it a bit too long away? Perhaps, but he needs a very strong entrance into the company if WWE wants to make him. What better way to make it, then to do something BIG on the 1000th Episode of a show? The clips that would play over the years would make it even more memorable. 

He definitely doesn't needs a typical video montage that plays for 5 weeks leading up to the guy debuting against a lower mid carder who he destroys. I mean, are you seeing what's happening to Lord Tensai? His debut was a total letdown, and the crowd shat all over it. And the result? The crowd still doesn't give two fucks about him.

Video montages only work if an already established star comes back, cause the audience realizes who the guy is and pops loud making him feel larger then life for one second. That's what Ambrose needs. He needs to feel larger then life in his debut to make a real impact.


----------



## Silent KEEL

Don't even go comparing Dean Ambrose to Lord Tensai. The reason Lord Tensai's run sucked is because he is Albert/A-Train.


----------



## Ray

The Redeemer said:


> Don't even go comparing Dean Ambrose to Lord Tensai. The reason Lord Tensai's run sucked is because he is Albert/A-Train.


I'm not comparing Tensai to Ambrose. I'm simply saying he's gonna feel like Tensai does to the casuals if they bring him in the exact same manner Tensai was.


----------



## Silent KEEL

I don't understand this at all. Not one guy has been brought in the same, minus guys that squash like Ryback, Brodus Clay, and Tensai. Clearly Ambrose is in a different type of character than those guys. He cannot make the same kind of debut from his character alone.

No matter when he debuts, once Ambrose picks up that microphone I feel like he'll have the crowd in the palm of his hands. People saying his debut will have to be perfect or at a certain venue or date really are underestimating his character. He needs to debut, period, he can take care of the rest.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

He's comparing the debuts. Besides, Ambrose should not be a guy you just throw in there and wrestle nobodies/lowcarders. It makes his initial impact weak. Like I said, we have too many redebuts and debuts from relatively new guys or unknown guys that the crowd needs to be involved with. Ambrose being added as such devalues him even more. You'll have to be patient but this will benefit him (and you) in the long run.


----------



## Kratosx23

Ambrose is not going to fail in the WWE because he didn't get a debut like Kane or Jericho, that's nonsense. Nevermind waiting, we've waited long enough. Throw him out on Raw tonight, have him win a match and cut a pre and post match promo, he'll be fine. We need him. Waiting until the 1000'th Raw or something like that is too much.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Too much for you because of your selfish needs of wanting Ambrose on TV (which is not a bad thing). Hell, I would like to see Ambrose on my TV too but I would want him on my TV with the right timing that will make him an instant deal upon his impact on WWE than he would with a typical squash match. That shouldn't be the route they take for Ambrose.


----------



## Kratosx23

Then don't have him win a squash match, debut him like Del Rio and have him beat a big name off the bat. Let's say he has some altercation with Randy Orton, or something, and Jericho or Del Rio costs Orton the match. What's wrong with that? What's wrong with even, I don't know, having him be the first guy to beat Brodus Clay? Why does he need some OH MY GOD Nexus level debut that we have to wait months for? If they have a plan for him, it's not gonna matter how they debut him, and if they don't have a plan, he's fucked anyway so giving him a big debut that will mean nothing is just wasting time.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

The Winning One™ said:


> Too much for you because of your selfish needs of wanting Ambrose on TV (which is not a bad thing). Hell, I would like to see Ambrose on my TV too but I would want him on my TV with the right timing that will make him an instant deal upon his impact on WWE than he would with a typical squash match. That shouldn't be the route they take for Ambrose.


He's not a tall huge monster either so squash matches would make no sense. Have him debut with an amazing promo, inject him right into a feud with an established name or a respected legend like Foley. Have him psychologically break someone down, show off his promo skills which are better than Punks.


----------



## the fox

from a recent Stephanie McMahon interview with IGN


> Regarding the 1000th episode, she told me, “It’s so much fun when we have an event episode, because you really get to plan around it and the creative flows and its just a lot of fresh faces and old faces. It’s great.”


so i guess they are planning for some new debuts at the 1000th show and we ofcourse know who.


----------



## Jbardo

.411mania » Wrestling » News
WWE’s ‘Revolution’ Will Debut on May 28th 
Posted by Larry Csonka.on 05.21.2012 

That’s the word… 

- WWE has been running a viral campaign on the company website hyping that a new "revolution is coming." Earlier today on WWE.com, they have posted several Over the Limit backstage interviews, a new video has been running noting that the "revolution is coming" on May 28th.

May 28th is next Monday, so the reveal will likely happen on Raw.

Credit: wrestlezone.com


----------



## Ray

Just came to post that as well. Weak weak weak 

I mean, yeah I'm going to be so happy he's finally on my TV. But everyone in the arena is going to give him virtually no reaction. Fuck. 

FYI, next weeks RAW is in New Orleans. My mind is totally drawing a blank right now. Are they usually a good crowd?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

So there you go. If it's Ambrose, Foley better be on tonight and next week or else it's not Ambrose.


----------



## mpredrox

woah next week? I little too early there...Does anyone know if Mick Foley is supposed to be there?


----------



## Silent KEEL

I'm hating Mick Foley at this point. Dean Ambrose's debut should be about Dean Ambrose, not about Mick Foley. Who cares about Foley? He is pointless at this time, anyway. He can pick up a Foley feud any time down the line it does not have to be upon debuting.

I'm hoping one of those vignettes show up on RAW tonight and it is Dean Ambrose next week. Whether Foley is there or not, I really don't care.

And this guy will only get a reaction once he starts talking. I want him to get booed, not cheered just because a smark crowd likes him.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I'm actually doubting it's Ambrose now that they announce it for next week. They announce it abruptly where if it was Ambrose, we would have built the Revolution angle on TV more for people to more tuned into so when Ambrose does debut in great fashion, it would be more memorable.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Next week? Seems odd. I don't think is Ambrose but if not him, what is this Revolution? I'm thinking WWE will announce their network.


----------



## RiverFenix

Revolution is 3 hour Raw with the social media interaction garbage that is rumored.


----------



## Silent KEEL

Not next week, the 3 hour RAWs start in July.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

He means the Revolution will be the official announcement of RAW being 3 Hours on a new time.


----------



## the fox

i can't find this new video on wwe.com
anyone actually saw it?


----------



## mpredrox

Has anyone in here actually seen the video?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I haven't seen it. Been looking for it.


----------



## AntMan

They've already talked about RAW moving to 3 hours on air. That would be idiotic.


----------



## Jobberwacky




----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Yeah, it's for the 1000th's episode of RAW. Pretty much confirms it for me.

Or for a faint hope, Ambrose is using past clips to prove a point we just don't see yet.


----------



## AntMan

I don't think it's Ambrose now. It seems like a promo for the network.


----------



## Steve.

So glad i haven't build up that much anticipation on the revolution having something to do with Ambrose, so if it's not about him i won't be as let down as i would have... would still be awesome if it was him obviously XD


----------



## AntMan

> The plan is for the WWE Revolution that has been pushed online to be revealed on the 5/28 Raw. There may be some videos on tonight's Raw to tease that.
> 
> Sources indicate the "Revolution" will be the debut of Dean Ambrose, who the company has very high hopes for.


 http://www.pwinsider.com/article/68642/wwe-revolution-update-spoiler.html?p=1


----------



## CM Jewels

WWE removed the video. Hmm.


----------



## NathWFC

Can somebody please explain to me what all the cock sucking of Ambrose is all about? I won't profess to know much about him, but I saw him on Superstars in London and wasn't exactly blown away and he has a terrible, generic look.


----------



## TD Stinger

A lot of people are talking about these Revolution videos are for the 3 hour Raw. WWE already announced the 3 hour Raw on their website. They talked about it (briefly) last night at Over The Limit. So I doubt it's for that. It could be something for the network. 

However, I'm still leaning towards Ambrose. If you watch the recent Revolution video, you see a number of big main events, people, and groups all thrown together. This includes DX, The Rock, Wrestlemania, NWO, ECW, Stone Cold, John Cena, CM Punk and more. All of these men, groups, or events were referred to as "revolutions" in the video. At the end of the video it says "The Next Revolution is Coming." I believe this refers to the next big star, group, or something else in WWE. I believe this for Dean Ambrose to make him a big star right out of the gate.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I hope you're right.


----------



## TD Stinger

I'm fairly confident these videos are for Ambrose. The interesting thins is what happens next week (if the videos are for Ambrose)?
- Does he physically debut next week?
- Or, is next week when they will start to hype The Revolution on TV
- How does he debut?
- Who doese he go after?

These are questions I'm looking forward to being answered.


----------



## Jbardo

Yeah it's Ambrose, the next revolution indeed, can't wait!


----------



## Dan1988

*Just watched this video to see what all the fuss was about....*






Keep hearing about dean ambrose so thought id check him out, watched a few videos and watched this match, and I can see why everyone is exited about his debut.

this match is better then the majority of matches ive sen lately! Also why isn't seth rollins on the main roster geting pushed when others that don't deserve it are!!?!?! He is great, looks like a legit wrestler and has great ring skills, he needs a call up!


----------



## Dan1988

*Re: Just watched this video to see what all the fuss was about....*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChvpqE5B7_g

sorry heres the link


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: Just watched this video to see what all the fuss was about....*


----------



## Stad

http://www.wwe.com/videos/a-revolution-is-coming-may-28-2012-26024322


----------



## Stad

If you pause it at :25 it shows a face. Looks like Punk though sorta, lol.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

That looked more like Matt Morgan or Tensai.


----------



## AntMan

Isn't that just Punk?


----------



## RiverFenix

Why would they debut Ambrose in New Orleans? Punk was epic because he debuted in Philly. Ambrose needs to debut in the north east. June 18th in Uniondale NY would be where I'd debut him. Or even June 11th in Hartford CT.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

But it looks brand new if it was Punk and not of a previous image of him from before. It looks like a clip of a person behind the whole thing.


----------



## mpredrox

Kind of looks like Punk...no one in FCW looks like that. Although people on twitter are saying it looks like Connor o Brian....the Ascension..


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

The more I look at it, the more I think it's not Punk. If it's recent, his mustache would have been more apparent and his hair doesn't look as messy as that pic.

I don't know who that is but that ain't Punk.


----------



## AntMan

Morgan is still on the TNA roster on the site.


----------



## itssoeasy23

IT'S STING!!!!!!!

There's only three people who I think that could be: CM Punk, Matt Morgan, or even Conor O'Brien. 

Matt Morgan is currently signed with TNA, it's not him unless WWE bought TNA. And we would know about that already because WWE is a public trading company. 

Conor O'Brien's current FCW gimmick is a dark vampire-like character. Why would he debut with random "Revolution" video's? I would think that his debut video's with be dark like his current gimmick. 

It's CM Punk, there's no doubt in my mind. Anyone who's says otherwise is grasping for straws. Whether the "Revolution" has something to do with him is a completely different topic.

After looking at the face another time, it could be Kassius Ohno. He does have a very similar look to CM Punk, even the with the beard. His long hair could be tied back to make it look like CM Punk.

Now I'm not sure if it's CM Punk or Kassius Ohno. 

Either way, it's not Dean Ambrose.


----------



## mpredrox

they showed random clips of the Rock and Austin and others during the clips...maybe it was just a random clip of Punk that doesn't mean anything


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

it's dean, look from far away ... always remember, up close pictures look different


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

That picture is pretty scary from afar.


----------



## DesolationRow

I think it's Ambrose. Just looks distorted with the disorienting close-up. I think.

As has been said, though, I think he should be debuting in Long Island, which would be so fitting for the Foley feud. Not New Orleans. But whatever. Maybe he can call Foley out for several weeks leading up to the Uniondale, NY Raw?

And I agree, the picture is a bit creepy.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

wwe did a good job blacking out most of his face because i brightened the picture


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Holy fuck I think it might be ambrose. Look at the ear, I mean, this is so poorly grasping at straws I feel like a toolbag just thinking about it, but at least I didn't think the little girl had any meaning in the Jericho videos, and I didn't think it was sting in the 2 12 videos, so this is my first time grasping and looking too deeply into something, but it definitely looks like it might be Ambrose.

edit: on second note, look under the eyes, looks like CM punks bags under his eyes, so idk.


----------



## Aficionado

I don't think it looks anything like Ambrose. At first I just thought it was a random shot of Punk to coincide with his "Do I have everybody's attention now?" quote, but after I read Conor O'Brian's name thrown out I'm leaning towards him. 

O'Brian ---> Ascension ---> Ricardo?


----------



## Steve.

99.9999999999999999999% sure that pic is Punk lol even has his trademark eyebags


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

> Tonight at WWE's Raw tapings in Richmond, VA, Dean Ambrose beat Alex Riley in the opening match. When he came out, Dean cut a promo about how a dark storm cloud is about to cover the WWE Universe.


:mark:


----------



## Steve.

By the all mighty beard of Poseidon i hope it happens soon, it's difficult not to get my hopes up in every all all possibilities of him debuting XD


----------



## Hypno

AWWWWW YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAH.

I just want to point out one thing. Pretty much since the revolution videos hit, Ambrose's twitter went silent. 
May have already been said but ya know.


----------



## AntMan

I don't think the videos are for Ambrose, but if this for Conor O'Brian, then talk about a let down.


----------



## mpredrox

That looks nothing like Ambrose no matter how I look at it


----------



## AntMan

If it's Conor O'Brian, then we'll just get more monster squash matches.


----------



## Aficionado

If it's Conor O'Brian he won't be alone.

Besides, I'm not really looking forward to who or what is behind these promos as much as I'm looking forward to Dean Ambrose.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

Looks like it's the ascension debuting instead of ambrose which makes me sad....


----------



## Deebow

Ehh... I would be shocked if it's not Conor﻿ O'Brian. That screen shot at the end looked exactly like him. If it's just Conor﻿ O'Brian I'm going to be really disappointed. I want Ambrose on my TV screen.


----------



## THANOS

Ambrose just posted THIS on twitter.



> Done with this s**t. Done with guys like Orton hogging the spotlight #NextWeek #Revolution


Oh dear God!! It's confirmed :mark:

EDIT: nvm just checked and it was just some guy trolling fpalm


----------



## Kratosx23

Even if it was confirmed, it wouldn't happen. They'd just hold off his debut for like 3 months like Brodus Clay as punishment because he gave it away.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

He didn't tweet that some douche was trolling.


----------



## Kratosx23

I know that. I said even if he HAD confirmed it was him, which he didn't, the WWE would've stopped him from debuting because he gave it away.


----------



## TD Stinger

Ambrose just tweeted the following about an hour ago:

"Hungry. Angry. Violent."


----------



## Kazzenn

TD Stinger said:


> Ambrose just tweeted the following about an hour ago:
> 
> "Hungry. Angry. Violent."


He must have hated Raw too.


----------



## Ray

Did I actually cause that much of a riot with that fake tweet? Jesus Christ, I legit feel bad for doing that now. Sorry guys, was just trying to have some fun for myself since RAW was sucking hard big time. Sorry to disappoint all you guys. Won't be doing that again.

But seriously, I do hope Ambrose debuts next week. He would be the only watchable thing on RAW from then on, and also would make those 3 Hour Shows somewhat bearable.


----------



## AntMan

RAW was garbage tonight.

We need someone to shake things up.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Besides Punk/Bryan and DAT FALCON PUNCH, RAW was garbage.


----------



## The Ice King

That new Revolution video is sick! I still get chills from "Do I have everybody's attention now.", 
I STILL watch that video package from last year that used that quote.

Is there a video of tonight's promo at all?? If that "dark cloud" comes next week I'm going to flip out!!!! 
I'm sooooooooo excited!!!!!!!!!!
Passed excitement! He will be my #1 for sure!

Can. Not. Wait!


----------



## Aficionado

I impatiently await the day we start talking about Dean in the RAW forum...


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

doyousee? said:


> I impatiently await the day we start talking about Dean in the RAW forum...


Welp we're already talking about him in this one and the General WWE one, what's one more?


----------



## Silent KEEL

I will await the day we talk about him in the PPV forum. When he beats the hell out of Foley in a hardcore match, please. And make the match rated TV14.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

The TV/PPV rating doesn't matter.


----------



## Tony Tornado

LOL at Conor O'Brian theory.


----------



## Killmonger

That picture looks like Punk to me. I don't know how anyone could mistake that for Dean.


----------



## Silent KEEL

The Winning One™ said:


> The TV/PPV rating doesn't matter.


Yes it does, I want Foley laying in a pool of his own blood.


----------



## Heel

It's 100% Connor O'Brian in that picture and that means the Ascension are debuting. It looks nothing like Ambrose.


----------



## AntMan

WWE pushing a tag tean would be surprising.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

The Redeemer said:


> Yes it does, I want Foley laying in a pool of his own blood.


Wrestling has always been PG, with the Attitude Era being the exception and even then Smackdown and the first hour of RAW is War were rated PG while the second hour was rated TV 14. It's nothing new.


----------



## Heel

Non-PG ruined wrestling. It meant fans became used to seeing ridiculous spots and blood ALL THE TIME so guys had to start killing themselves on a weekly basis just to get a reaction. I much prefer early 90s and mid-to-late 80s wrestling to the old ECW and the like.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I was never a fan of ECW or I never watched enough of it until I became older. Don't get me wrong, I loved Taz, the Dudleys, and Tajiri but I think ECW gets some of the blame for making today's product saturated to the point where we are spoiled to get stuff like that.


----------



## Tony Tornado

Seriously, does anyone actually believe those videos are for the Ascension? That is the stupidest idea I've ever heard.


----------



## AntMan

Tony Tornado said:


> Seriously, does anyone actually believe those videos are for the Ascension? That is the stupidest idea I've ever heard.


Heel does apparently. The idea of WWE hyping a tag team seems stange. If it's Conor by himself then that's a joke.


----------



## Steve.

The only way it would be for The Ascension was if the changed their whole gimmick, the revolution promo doesn't fit them at all. Now is it was a promo like Takers return one or just a spooky/eerie one (also kinda like the end of the world one) then The Ascension would be top of my list as it stands they are pretty much at the bottom... there's more chance this is for Erick Rowan than them lol


----------



## AntMan

Steve. said:


> The only way it would be for The Ascension was if the changed their whole gimmick, the revolution promo doesn't fit them at all. Now is it was a promo like Takers return one or just a spooky/eerie one (also kinda like the end of the world one) then The Ascension would be top of my list as it stands they are pretty much at the bottom... there's more chance this is for Erick Rowan than them lol


That how I feel as well, but what do I know?


----------



## TD Stinger

These Revolution videos have taken a confusing turn. One pic taken from a 30 second video has taken this forum by storm. 

In the pic, there are 3 choices that people think it might be:
1. CM Punk: The guy in the video does look like Punk's face. But I just don't understand how these videos are for him. I mean, yeah it would be fun to see Punk to lead a "Revolution", whatever it may be. But Punk hasn't done anything over the last few weeks to tease this. He has been feuding w/ Bryan the whole time. So what, he is just going to suddenly pull this "Revolution" out of his ass next week.

2. Matt Morgan: Morgan is interesting here. There a few actual reports on wrestling sites that says the man in the video is Morgan. Of course we all know that internet reports have to be taken w/ a grain of salt. If I'm not wrong, Morgan was still on TNA television when WWE started these videos. I don't know how these videos could be for him. Plus, this doesn't seem to be the right way to bring Matt Morgan back to the company. Don't get me wrong. Morgan (In my opinion) is a talented big man that deserves a good build for his return. But this whole Revolution thing just doesn't really match up well w/ him.

3. Conor O' Brian: Before I start, I will say that the man in the video and O' Brian look very similar. But come on. You mean to tell me that WWE is giving this much hype to Conor O' Brian. I'm not saying this guy doesn't have talent. I'm not calling him a scrub. But he doesn't merit this much hype to be heaped upon him.

In my own opinion, the man in the picture is CM Punk and it means nothing. In the video right before the man is shown, Punk is quoted in the video saying "Do I Have Everybody's Attenion Now." I think they were just showing in the quote and Punk in conjunction w/ one another. I may be wrong, but this what I think.

My gut is still telling me that these videos still revolve around Dean Ambrose. Again, I think Matt Morgan is talented but these Revolution promos just don't fit him. If O' Brian shows up next week, it will be just like when Grand Master Sexay came back last year. Meaning, the crowd will be dead silent. At least w/ Ambrose, who may be realtively unknown to the casual crowd, has a huge follwing on the web. We've even seen a couple of signs for him on Live TV. O'Brian, however, does not have the support from either side.

Again, I still belive these videos Ambrose in some way. I don't know what is going to happend next week, as does no one else on this forum. I'm not even convinced that the mystery behind these videos will even be solved next week. Many people have given up on the videos being for Ambrose. But I'm gonna stick to my gut here. I'f I'm wrong, oh well.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Heel said:


> It's 100% Connor O'Brian in that picture and that means the Ascension are debuting. It looks nothing like Ambrose.


No. You're wrong. The promo does not fit at all to the kind of eerie, dark, stable that the Ascension are.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Well, the image was shown AFTER Punk's quote was completely said but you could be right that it means absolutely nothing in the long run.


----------



## Killmonger

Looks like we'll have to wait a little longer for Dean. The "Revolution" vids are for WWE's new video game.


----------



## RiverFenix

> By Mike Johnson on 2012-05-22 16:08:17
> In speaking to a few people today, I was able to confirm that the WWE online "Revolution" campaign that has been promoted on their website via articles and videos is not leading to the debut of a new character in the company.
> 
> The campaign is actually part of the reveal for the new WWE videogame next week in advance of the annual E3 videogame convention, which is being held the first week in June.


A video game? A video game? Man, I hope that is an attempt to get folks off the scent of a debut or something.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Yeah, it makes sense since the recent one would look like a video game commercial.

Glad I wasn't expecting much on a very high level like others.


----------



## Silent KEEL

So Dean Ambrose is going to be on the cover of the new video game? Awesome!!!


----------



## Patrick Bateman

Seriously guys all the time when you were talking about that Connor guy I thought you mean that late night show host guy.


----------



## TD Stinger

I hate to sound like an obsessed fan, but this sounds like a smokescreen. To do this whole online campaign just for a video game. I mean, I really just don't think WWE would put that much work into promoting a video game. Ambrose or not, these videos should mean something more. As for the online reports about The Revolution being for a video game, I'll believe it when I see it. Whether this is a smokescreen or just faulty reporting, I just can't envision all of that hype for a video game. A couple of simple commercials on TV could do the same thing. I'm not saying all of this b/c I want the videos to be for Ambrose that badly. I just don't believe these videos are for a video game.


----------



## navybluehoodie

I believe that it is probably for a video game considering it was just shown online. It wasn't like they showed any of the videos on tv or anything.


----------



## AntMan

navybluehoodie said:


> I believe that it is probably for a video game considering it was just shown online. It wasn't like they showed any of the videos on tv or anything.


Yep it makes sense that the videos weren't on TV now.


----------



## Lennon

Ugh, how many more weeks of Cena's bullshit do we have to sit through before Ambrose makes Raw watchable again?


----------



## Beatles123

Just wanna say, ECW was not the problem. Blood and guts was NOT purely what the product was about. Had WWE not felt the need to copy them and overdo it with the attitude era we wouldn't have the problem.

just my two cents.


----------



## TheZeroIsTheHero

I just realized how many damn heels we have that are new, and I'm wondering if Ambrose will have a hard time getting fueds, not standing out, but getting a feud, there are barely any faces in the midcard, and there are even less that are gonna give dean ambrose a chance to shine cause none of them are over, I just think he'd be better as a tweener who is an ass but people are gonna like him anyway like punk was when the summer of punk started. What do you guys think? I'm scared to see his debut now because there is a lot of ways this can get screwed up, maybe they can have it start off with Regal being forced to retire from wrestling because of Dean, and then foley I guess but will see, that's best case scenario...but I am worried about after those two options no one else is gonna help him to stand out on the face side, but yeah jumping the gun but I am worried.


----------



## Mr Eagles

*Question about Dean Ambrose*

I'm not familiar with him, but I see a lot of people are real high. What other wrestler is he like? Is he like Punk and can wrestle or is he something like a Cena?


----------



## x78

*Re: Question about Dean Ambrose*

He's a clean cut child-friendly character, he'll probably take over from Cena when Cena retires.


----------



## doinktheclowns

*Re: Question about Dean Ambrose*

Imagine the joker out of Batman , heath ledger just a little bit insane
hes like Punk in the sense that he has come up through the indies.
he is very very brutal, a good strong wrestler and very aggressive, takes no shit and his matches in the past used to end quite often with him covered in blood.
Backstage WWE are very very high on him and think he is a future main eventer.
He can cut a massive promo as well.
And hes only 26.
He will be released into WWE very soon and some expect him to go in with a bang and straight to the top.
He would have fit in well in ECW.
When he does debut his matches are going to be FUCKING brutal and hard hitting.
Hes the total opposite to Cena.
I would say CM Punk is the same size as him in terms of physique.
Hes loved by the IWC like Punk was when he was at a similar position in his career, Punk became the man, a face and popular that means the dies hard indy fans stop liking him.

I personally prefer Punk, but a lot of the IWC like him because he is like what Punk was before he became "the man"








He defeated a local wrestler at tonights smackdown.


----------



## krai999

*Re: Question about Dean Ambrose*


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Question about Dean Ambrose*

He's loose cannon Pillman mixed with Heath Ledger Joker and has an old school Piper/Jake Roberts wrestling style.


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: Question about Dean Ambrose*



AntMan said:


> He's loose cannon Pillman mixed with Heath Ledger Joker and has an old school Piper/Jake Roberts wrestling style.


yep, he's the guy have potential to be IT factor the guy...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Was watching this match, both superstars really understand the concept of the match and doing great, but Regal was pretty damn weird on commentary. Wonder if Dean will retire him.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Because what he said was probably fact. Regal knows he is very close to his end as a wrestler in the WWE and if there is one man that is as sick, as diabolical, as naughty, and as messed in the head as him that can finally put him for good, it's Dean Ambrose. Regal doesn't want to give him the rematch because he knows he's only stalling the inevitable and Ambrose will put him away for good once the rematch is set.

Great storytelling. Wish it was on RAW or SD.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Fucking deep as hell.

Edit: I didn't know he had a lisp, hides it good, so he'll be alright. Didn't notice at all in his "not afraid of Homicide" promo.


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: Question about Dean Ambrose*



AntMan said:


> He's loose cannon Pillman mixed with Heath Ledger Joker and has an old school Piper/Jake Roberts wrestling style.


That's probably the best description yet.

I'm not sure if I like the guy, though. He's a bit more over-the-top than he should be, and some guys can get away with that...but I don't know about him just yet.


----------



## Australian

*Re: Question about Dean Ambrose*


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Question about Dean Ambrose*

Basically what everyone implies with him comparing to Heath Ledgers Joker is that Dean Ambrose is a Steve Borden Sting wannabe.


----------



## rickym

a fucking video game, hahahahahahahahahahahaha holy cow, all this hype and it gets shat on just like that, im fuckin gutted lol oh well, i wonder when ambrose will debut, now im deffo guessin july 23rd


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Question about Dean Ambrose*



-Extra- said:


> Basically what everyone implies with him comparing to Heath Ledgers Joker is that Dean Ambrose is a Steve Borden Sting wannabe.


Sting was closer to Cesar Romero Joker than he was Heath Ledger Joker.


----------



## English Dragon

*Re: Question about Dean Ambrose*

I remember when people were saying Alex Riley would be the next big thing.


----------



## Heel

That picture someone posted is definitely Connor O'Brian. Maybe it won't end up being the Ascension, but that picture is still of him. Delude yourselves if you wish, but I'm 100% sure this will have nothing to do with Ambrose.


----------



## CM Jewels

*Re: Question about Dean Ambrose*



x78 said:


> He's a clean cut child-friendly character, he'll probably take over from Cena when Cena retires.


^^^


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Question about Dean Ambrose*



English Dragon said:


> I remember when people were saying Alex Riley would be the next big thing.


That's good. Guess you don't have some weird form of alzheimer's.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Question about Dean Ambrose*

*http://www.wrestlingforum.com/nxt-s...dean-ambrose-pre-debut-discussion-thread.html*

I know, it's hard to fathom, but there are more WWE subforums than RAW.


----------



## Tony Tornado

Heel said:


> That picture someone posted is definitely Connor O'Brian. Maybe it won't end up being the Ascension, but that picture is still of him. Delude yourselves if you wish, but I'm 100% sure this will have nothing to do with Ambrose.


It may be him in the image but this viral campaign definitely won't be for him or the ascension. It was reported it was for a video game and that makes sense since it was never shown on TV.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Question about Dean Ambrose*

That "I'm just a sick guy" promo gave me the weirdest boner.


----------



## THANOS

> The action starts with Dean Ambrose (Jon Moxley) coming out and cutting an amazing promo. He tells the audience they will all feel what it's like to basically hit rock bottom, and how ugly things can get.
> 
> Dark Match: Dean Ambrose beat a local talent. Fairly standard opener, with Ambrose acting like the Joker from "Dark Knight" or if Brian Pillman was cast in the role throughout the entire match. Ambrose just has this way about him that makes him insanely entertaining to watch. *Ambrose wins in four minutes with the Raven Effect DDT.* Someone call this kid up and put him on TV. WWE needs some Moxley.


source: pwtorch

These are from the detailed smack down spoilers for the dark match! Looks like Dean is now using the evenflow DDT as his finisher ! I think it's fits him like a glove!


----------



## DesolationRow

Oh. A video game. That's so... cool... That's... _Great_...



On the bright side, it might be more difficult for creative to fuck it up than an actual storyline or debut.


----------



## TD Stinger

THANOS said:


> source: pwtorch
> 
> These are from the detailed smack down spoilers for the dark match! Looks like Dean is now using the evenflow DDT as his finisher ! I think it's fits him like a glove!


Sounds great. I was hoping he would use something a little more flashy than the Knee Trembler/Regal Stretch (not that I want him to abandon those moves).


----------



## Subject XII

*Re: Question about Dean Ambrose*

I enjoyed that "I'm just a sick guy" was a good promo, made him come across as unpredictable. It's just sad that he's coming into the wrong era of WWE tbh, will be a damn shame to see him watered down so much.


----------



## EnemyOfMankind

*Re: Question about Dean Ambrose*

He is good. All we have to do is pray that WWE doesnt ruin him


----------



## neolunar

Heel said:


> That picture someone posted is definitely Connor O'Brian. Maybe it won't end up being the Ascension, but that picture is still of him.


I wouldn't say definitely Connor. It looks like him but might as well 
be CM Punk. It looks like him too, even more imo, with broken nose, 
huge eye bags and big ears.


















Plus, it makes way more sense for it to be Punk. They are saying 
"overthrow establishment" in one of the videos, and showing clips
of anti-establishment wrestlers - Shawn, DX, nWo, Austin, Heyman/ECW...
Punk is the current anti-establishment guy (at least he was last year)

I somehow don't believe this is only for a videogame. 
I guess we'll find out next Monday.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Question about Dean Ambrose*



AntMan said:


> He's loose cannon Pillman mixed with Heath Ledger Joker and has an old school Piper/Jake Roberts wrestling style.


This is a pretty good comparison. My adivce OP is youtube is your friend search Dean Ambrose and Jon Moxley


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Question about Dean Ambrose*



AntMan said:


> He's loose cannon Pillman mixed with Heath Ledger Joker and has an old school Piper/Jake Roberts wrestling style.


This is a pretty good comparison. My adivce OP is youtube is your friend search Dean Ambrose and Jon Moxley


----------



## just1988

*Re: Question about Dean Ambrose*

Like somebody already pointed out, he's exactly like Heath Ledger's Joker would be from the Dark Knight movie if he was a pro-wrestler. Not the most accomplished in-ring, in fact I'd go as far as saying he's a little sloppy but it adds to his charm. On the mic however and his mannerisms are great, very creepy and highly taken from that Joker character.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

The Evenflow DDT is so more him than the Knee Trembler. I would hope, though, he keeps the Regal Stretch.


----------



## AntMan

What is the difference between the Evenflow/Raven Effect and the regular DDT? Because I've seen both Raven and Roberts use spiked and non-spiked versions.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Jake's DDT is more on accuracy and how to just plant the move in a specific manner while Raven's DDT is more quick placed and is more of a snap DDT.


----------



## RiverFenix

Just fire McIntyre and give Ambrose the "Future Shock" version of the DDT.


----------



## AntMan

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Just fire McIntyre and give Ambrose the "Future Shock" version of the DDT.


No thank you. I'd rather he keep the Everflow DDT.


----------



## CM Jewels

I loved the Evenflow, this is great news.

Sure it's a regular DDT but I always loved how it looked. It should suit him fine if he keeps the Knee Trembler as a secondary finisher ala the Orton Punt.

I'd want him to keep the Regal Stretch but I doubt it, since it's basically the STF that Cena uses.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Is there any footage so far?


----------



## The Ice King

Yeah, that's all I want. Just some short footage from the Dark Matches of RAW and Smackdown! 
I need something to hold me over til the debut.
Ambrose is like crack!


----------



## Cookie Monster

Has anyone who has simply not debuted yet ever reached anywhere near 111 pages? Insane!


----------



## rickym

Cookie Monster said:


> Has anyone who has simply not debuted yet ever reached anywhere near 111 pages? Insane!



lol wrestlers like ambrose dont come around very often, once every 7 to 10 years in the wrestling biz, this guy has that IT factor everybody talks about so much in wrestling, the guy to carry the heel side of the buisness for the next 10 years, even people reviewing his dark matches are saying wwe needs this guy, i havnt been this excited about a wrestler since god knows when, ambrose should = great entertaining raw shows, well segments he's in will steal the show ALOT, just hope he doesnt suffer from people overhyping him, i only started watching fcw when people said you gotta check this guy out, when i did i was blown away, his promos are so interesting, they hook you, he also does what many nowadays dont do, 'he makes you believe every word he says' when he says hes gunna hunt you down and break you, you believe him, just a very interesting guy


----------



## Evolution

The last time I remember this much hype around someone pre-debut on here was CM Punk and we all know how that turned out. Hopefully Ambrose ends up in a similar boat


----------



## Cookie Monster

Wish I was on here for CM Punk's debut. I was a big fan of his work and would of loved to of seen what everyone else thought about it. Like you though, I hope Ambrose does end up in a similar boat, but one that will move him on to an even bigger ocean liner.


----------



## Evolution

This is my favourite part of wrestling though to be honest and why I still care about it. These times where a small but intelligent like-minded people can all get together and just be excited about something. I know after he debuts that will change because everyone will have their own shitty opinions about him and he will have endless detractors both from the WWE and the fans but right now the aura is there.


----------



## THANOS

Evolution said:


> The last time I remember this much hype around someone pre-debut on here was CM Punk and we all know how that turned out. Hopefully Ambrose ends up in a similar boat


Yeah If he ends similar at all to Punk's WWE career them it will be a treat for us! Also I think the last time we had a thread about an Indy name not with WWE that lasted this long, was when Daniel Bryan got fired, and people were talking about it for months on end! Other than that, I don't even think Punker had a thread this long here before he debuted?


----------



## Lennon

You could sit for hours and type a 10,000 word essay on why Ambrose is so good and why we should be excited about him, but all you need to do is watch one of his promos. This 50 second clip tells you more about him than any amount of words could ever explain.






Whatever "it" is, this man has it in spades.


----------



## Jobberwacky

LOL. The Revolution is a videogame:


----------



## JoseBxNYC

It means they'll save Ambrose for the 1000th episode.


----------



## FearIs4UP

God damn, I want him to debut so badly. Raw has been really shitty. Need Ambrose/Foley feud.


----------



## truk83

I started thinking that an Ambrose/Lauranitis feud would be far better than anything the WWE has pitched thus far. I could see Ambrose pushing all the right buttons with John, and eventually leading Johnny Boy off of our televisions. Then again I would even enjoy him heckling Santino during one of his matches since Santino likes to goof around so much. Ambrose could be pissed stars like Santino have destroyed most of the credibility of professional wrestling right now. Dean could say that Santino is a joke, and his title reign is just as funny, but also degrading to a career that he chose as a small child. Then, look straight in to the camera, and say "Now that's a pipe bomb".


----------



## CM Jewels

Lennon said:


> You could sit for hours and type a 10,000 word essay on why Ambrose is so good and why we should be excited about him, but all you need to do is watch one of his promos. This 50 second clip tells you more about him than any amount of words could ever explain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever "it" is, this man has it in spades.


Fucking Mox man...so good.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

1000th episode, he deserves nothing less.


----------



## Silent KEEL

truk83 said:


> I started thinking that an Ambrose/Lauranitis feud would be far better than anything the WWE has pitched thus far. I could see Ambrose pushing all the right buttons with John, and eventually leading Johnny Boy off of our televisions. Then again I would even enjoy him heckling Santino during one of his matches since Santino likes to goof around so much. Ambrose could be pissed stars like Santino have destroyed most of the credibility of professional wrestling right now. Dean could say that Santino is a joke, and his title reign is just as funny, but also degrading to a career that he chose as a small child. Then, look straight in to the camera, and say "Now that's a pipe bomb".


I was okay with everything up until the stealing Punk's "pipe bomb" thing. That would be stupid, unless he's feuding with Punk there should be no reason to say that.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

I really like FCW's commentary, but what if Cole say's "look at this goof"?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Well, Cole needs to be gone period. At best, manager.

Anyways, I agree. I remember the hyper surrounding Punk after that beautiful Summer of Punk in ROH and his final match with Colt Cabana there as well. I remember when his first ECW promo came out that I was hyped and the forum exploded. Good times.

Hopefully, good things come Ambrose's way. And like I said, he's going to be for the 1000th episode of RAW then.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

I don't think Ambrose is gonna go through getting misused for as long as Punk or Bryan were, I think certain people that are really high on him have enough pull backstage that he'll start off on a hot streak right away, also I think they know he's one of those "1 in every 10 years" kinda people that they have. He's only 26, fuck, he can have a ridiculously amazing career.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

If people chant "OVERRATED" He should own them like Punk did. (Y) And yeah, the age thing couldn't be anymore to his advantage.


----------



## Ray

15 years of Dean Ambrose being the face of WWE :mark:


----------



## Silent KEEL

He won't be the face of the WWE, the face of the WWE title goes to the #1 face. He will most likely be heel for most of his career. He'll probably become the #1 heel, though.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

The Redeemer said:


> He won't be the face of the WWE, the face of the WWE title goes to the #1 face. He will most likely be heel for most of his career. He'll probably become the #1 heel, though.


If there was anyone to break the squeaky clean pg image the wwe has, it'd be ambrose. Not to bring back attitude era, cause that's stupid, but to at least make him edgier than everyone else, so he sticks out, that with his promos would be fuckin amazing.


----------



## FearIs4UP

Yeah, he has to stay heel at least for a while. Could see him as a tweener too, but can't imagine Dean as a face.

When is the 1000th episode of Raw?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

FearIs4UP said:


> Yeah, he has to stay heel at least for a while. Could see him as a tweener too, but can't imagine Dean as a face.
> 
> When is the 1000th episode of Raw?


July 23d Dean seems more like a Tweener than a heel. I mean he faced Sandow and simply said he doesn't give a fuck. If someone has what Dean can't seem to get, Dean hates that person.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

> PWInsider.com is reporting Dean Ambrose may have injured his shoulder Thursday night in a match against FCW Champion Seth Rollins.
> 
> Reportedly Rollins gave Ambrose a suplex and Ambrose appeared to have injured his shoulder. Ambrose has been working dark matches at WWE events and is rumored to make his debut on the main roster soon.


.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

Hopefully it isn't serious and is just a minor shoulder injury


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Please, let it be minor. Please, let it be minor. Please, let it be minor.

Hope Ambrose is doing all right.


----------



## Commodus

Is that stuff about Ambrose having no family true?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Commodus said:


> Is that stuff about Ambrose having no family true?


If not, he's very convincing.


----------



## Kratosx23

Well, I guess we'll be waiting another number of months. Just great...

I want it to be minor, but never hope for the best. It probably won't be.


----------



## Heel

I feel bad for Ambrose, hope he's OK and it's not too serious. WWE really fucking need him, since all their shows suck and even TNA is better at the moment.


----------



## Monday Jericho

Long-Neck ass Rollins smh.


----------



## The Ice King

Noooooooooo!!!!! I'm praying so hard (yes, for a wrestler!) 
I need him on my tv NOOOWWWW!!!! I really hope he's okay and will heal soon!
Ahhh, this sucks!


----------



## AntMan

Ambrose nor Rollins has said anything about an injury on twitter


----------



## Jobberwacky

Damn! I was hoping something like this wouldn't happen, hopefully it's not too serious and doesn't set him back too much.


----------



## AntMan

We don't even know if he's actually injured or not. PWInsider just said it looked like he might have hurt his shoulder.


----------



## nugoyxi

Please debut soon Ambrose (Y)


----------



## DaftFox

It's selfish of me but I really can't wait another two months for Ambrose to debut, especially with the state RAW is in at the moment.


----------



## TD Stinger

Assuming his shoulder is fine, as I don't think he will miss any action from this, he should make his debut on the 1000th episode of Raw. The 1000th episode of Raw is the perfect time to debut one superstar or in other words: WWE's number one developmental prospect. And that is exactly what Dean Ambrose is.

Say Foley shows up on Raw sometime within the next month to plug something or be the special guest. While he's is talking, A vignette plays on the titantron. This vignette would consist of Ambrose in a dark setting such as a dark alley. These promos would consist of Ambrose talking about how Foley ruined a generation, how he ruined other wrestlers (such as Edge), how he ruined him, etc. Ambrose says he will lead the new generation. The promo ends w/ these words on the screen: "On July 23rd... A New Generation Begins." 

These videos would continue for weeks until the 1000th episode. Foley comes out to confront Ambrose. Ambrose's music hits (whatever his debut theme will be). He comes out of the crowd and attacks Foley. He destroys Foley w/ chairs, tables, tacks (ya know, all of Foley's signature weapons). Ambrose walks away while Foley is strechered out.

Ambrose then goes on to feud w/ someone who stands up for Foley (any mid carder will do). Foley stays away from WWE for a while. At the Royal Rumble in 2013, Ambrose is standing tall in the ring until Foley is the next entrant. Think of Orton and Foley in 2004. He eventually eliminates himself and Ambrose.

This all leads to a Wrestlemania 29 Hardcore match. Foley takes his one final big bump (he has said he has one more big bump left in him) and Ambrose walks away the winner.

Well, there's my fantasy prediction.


----------



## Beatles123

OMG!!! DEAN JUST REPLIED TO ME.

I asked if he was injured or hurt...

Dean Ambrose ‏@TheDeanAmbrose
im like the liquid metal guy from terminator 2. Im idyllic @Beatles12345

https://twitter.com/#!/TheDeanAmbrose

Kick ASS!!!


----------



## AntMan

YES!!! Dean is okay.


----------



## The_Renegade

*@Beatles123*
Thank you for share this!!
I was searching for news about it but found nothing


----------



## AntMan

Yeah thanks Beatles.


----------



## Ray

Beatles123 said:


> OMG!!! DEAN JUST REPLIED TO ME.
> 
> I asked if he was injured or hurt...
> 
> Dean Ambrose ‏@TheDeanAmbrose
> im like the liquid metal guy from terminator 2. Im idyllic @Beatles12345
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/TheDeanAmbrose
> 
> Kick ASS!!!


You just had the future star of this entire business reply to you, and make direct contact to you......

Consider yourself lucky buddy :no:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Well, time to be jelly. lol


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

If he's really supposed to debut on the 1000th episode of Raw, I doubt this minor thing will set anything back. So fucking anxious for it, holy shit.


----------



## The Panda Express

I know everyone is anticipating Ambrose's debut to immediately coincide with a Foley feud, but I think it would be interesting to have him debut in the "local jobber role" in a Ryback match. Here is the scenario:

Have all the other "Oh man Rybacks about to maul this guy" pre match shenanigans backstage and on commentary. Then, let Dean cut a strange/esoteric/intense promo which is the first red flag something is wrong. Ryback comes out and lambasts Dean for two minutes and everything is business as usual: "Look at the power of this man" , "This dude is scary dawg" etc. Finally, have Ryback do his "Finish....HIM!!" taunt, only to meet a pair of brass knucks(Regal homage) to the mouth. The ref rings the bell, DQ'ing Dean (so Ryback still has his Win streak and looks strong since it took a weapon to incapacitate him) as he continues to wail on Ryback while shouting like a lunatic, only to flee from refs and officials into the crowd with a crooked smile. Confusion/Stunned silence from the Cole Mine would be the icing on the cake.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

The Panda Express said:


> I know everyone is anticipating Ambrose's debut to immediately coincide with a Foley feud, but I think it would be interesting to have him debut in the "local jobber role" in a Ryback match. Here is the scenario:
> 
> Have all the other "Oh man Rybacks about to maul this guy" pre match shenanigans backstage and on commentary. Then, let Dean cut a strange/esoteric/intense promo which is the first red flag something is wrong. Ryback comes out and lambasts Dean for two minutes and everything is business as usual: "Look at the power of this man" , "This dude is scary dawg" etc. Finally, have Ryback do his "Finish....HIM!!" taunt, only to meet a pair of brass knucks(Regal homage) to the mouth. The ref rings the bell, DQ'ing Dean (so Ryback still has his Win streak and looks strong since it took a weapon to incapacitate him) as he continues to wail on Ryback while shouting like a lunatic, only to flee from refs and officials into the crowd with a crooked smile. Confusion/Stunned silence from the Cole Mine would be the icing on the cake.


Lol that actually doesn't sound half bad, but I think he has to debut on Raw.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

The Panda Express said:


> I know everyone is anticipating Ambrose's debut to immediately coincide with a Foley feud, but I think it would be interesting to have him debut in the "local jobber role" in a Ryback match. Here is the scenario:
> 
> Have all the other "Oh man Rybacks about to maul this guy" pre match shenanigans backstage and on commentary. Then, let Dean cut a strange/esoteric/intense promo which is the first red flag something is wrong. Ryback comes out and lambasts Dean for two minutes and everything is business as usual: "Look at the power of this man" , "This dude is scary dawg" etc. Finally, have Ryback do his "Finish....HIM!!" taunt, only to meet a pair of brass knucks(Regal homage) to the mouth. The ref rings the bell, DQ'ing Dean (so Ryback still has his Win streak and looks strong since it took a weapon to incapacitate him) as he continues to wail on Ryback while shouting like a lunatic, only to flee from refs and officials into the crowd with a crooked smile. Confusion/Stunned silence from the Cole Mine would be the icing on the cake.


I like it tbh. Booker will be all like "did I just see that? TELL ME, I DID NOT JUST SEE THAT!!!".


----------



## Jobberwacky

^  Would be great. I agree, he needs to be on Raw. Ryback could still go there once with the Supershow concept.

Glad he's not injured then, also don't know if i can wait till July 23rd, would be worth the wait though.


----------



## Amazing_Cult

I would prefer Ambrose on Smackdown just for the sole fact of Booker's commentary.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Noticing that Ambrose is posting random tweets nowadays. Is he just waiting for Foley to write something to do with wrestling to attack him instead of just looking desperate


----------



## VoiceOfTheVoiceles

I've been watching a few Moxley promos in anticipation for his debut, mostly because I'm tired of waiting for his debut on tv to get my next fix. Thought this was a pretty good one...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8wDtD_LdQ4


----------



## IAmNotAJ

The Panda Express said:


> I know everyone is anticipating Ambrose's debut to immediately coincide with a Foley feud, but I think it would be interesting to have him debut in the "local jobber role" in a Ryback match. Here is the scenario:
> 
> Have all the other "Oh man Rybacks about to maul this guy" pre match shenanigans backstage and on commentary. Then, let Dean cut a strange/esoteric/intense promo which is the first red flag something is wrong. Ryback comes out and lambasts Dean for two minutes and everything is business as usual: "Look at the power of this man" , "This dude is scary dawg" etc. Finally, have Ryback do his "Finish....HIM!!" taunt, only to meet a pair of brass knucks(Regal homage) to the mouth. The ref rings the bell, DQ'ing Dean (so Ryback still has his Win streak and looks strong since it took a weapon to incapacitate him) as he continues to wail on Ryback while shouting like a lunatic, only to flee from refs and officials into the crowd with a crooked smile. Confusion/Stunned silence from the Cole Mine would be the icing on the cake.


I like this idea to debut a wrestler, but Ambrose deserves to be in a more relevant feud then vs. Ryback.

I like this debut for someone like Ohno, or maybe even Rollins. But Ambrose should feud with someone like Punk or Foley, straight away. So he's doing something people will actually car about.


----------



## DesolationRow

The Panda Express said:


> I know everyone is anticipating Ambrose's debut to immediately coincide with a Foley feud, but I think it would be interesting to have him debut in the "local jobber role" in a Ryback match. Here is the scenario:
> 
> Have all the other "Oh man Rybacks about to maul this guy" pre match shenanigans backstage and on commentary. Then, let Dean cut a strange/esoteric/intense promo which is the first red flag something is wrong. Ryback comes out and lambasts Dean for two minutes and everything is business as usual: "Look at the power of this man" , "This dude is scary dawg" etc. Finally, have Ryback do his "Finish....HIM!!" taunt, only to meet a pair of brass knucks(Regal homage) to the mouth. The ref rings the bell, DQ'ing Dean (so Ryback still has his Win streak and looks strong since it took a weapon to incapacitate him) as he continues to wail on Ryback while shouting like a lunatic, only to flee from refs and officials into the crowd with a crooked smile. Confusion/Stunned silence from the Cole Mine would be the icing on the cake.


That is actually a very good idea. Considering most here want Ambrose immediately plugged into something of higher priority and importance, I could see this being used for someone else down the road. Maybe the repackaged Bray Wyatt? Mmm. Except I want to see Wyatt be given vignettes for his character before he "re-debuts." Anyway, it's a good idea in any case.


----------



## AntMan

RAW Dark Match


> Dean Ambrose defeated Tyson Kidd. Ambrose cut a promo to some decent heat. He won in about five minutes with a DDT. Kidd got a little pop as he left.


 http://nodq.com/wwe/340261465.shtml


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

AntMan said:


> RAW Dark Match http://nodq.com/wwe/340261465.shtml


Fuck WWE hurry uppppppppp. Glad to see he's not injured.


----------



## AntMan

Seriously, save us Dean.

Apart from the Punk/Bryan/AJ stuff and the possibility of Ziggler going solo, RAW was boring.


----------



## Kratosx23

I'm thrilled to see he's not injured, but that means they have no excuse. Call. Him. Up. Already. What are they waiting for? It's damn near a crime to have somebody this good just sitting on the sidelines for so long.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm thrilled to see he's not injured, but that means they have no excuse. Call. Him. Up. Already. What are they waiting for? It's damn near a crime to have somebody this good just sitting on the sidelines for so long.


The optimist in me says they're waiting for the 1000th Raw and have a big angle waiting for him, or they're still writing up an epic debut. But then again the person who remembers WWE's trash booking is making me afraid he'll have a shitty debut and get buried.


----------



## Kratosx23

I really don't think they'd wait for the 1000'th Raw. That's gonna be a BIG show, creative will be totally exhausted. I HIGHLY doubt one of the things on Vince McMahon's mind is debuting a new wrestler, and I know we might want to think that WWE has huge plans for Dean, and maybe they do, but no matter how much Vince likes Dean, I don't think he likes him anywhere near as much as we do. Certainly not enough to just hold off his debut for (what's supposed to be, anyway) the biggest Raw of all time. 

I don't think WWE is writing anything special. I think it's probably just a case of selecting people ahead of him to join the roster and then holding off because they think they debuted too many people at the same time.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm thrilled to see he's not injured, but that means they have no excuse. Call. Him. Up. Already. What are they waiting for? It's damn near a crime to have somebody this good just sitting on the sidelines for so long.


They are waiting for the Summer. Seems like a great time for his debut.


----------



## Lastier

lol he'll never debut


----------



## AntMan

Lastier said:


> lol he'll never debut


Thank you for your irrelevant opinion.


----------



## The Ice King

I'm getting soooooo impatient! Especially with RAW getting worse and worse!


----------



## Red Brood

put him on... against somebody big... get him to win... prove he isn't just talk... the revolution promos look good! he reminds me of the joker off of batman: the dark knight which is fucking ill! make sure its a heel thing thought because him as a revolutionary face makes him CM Punk #2


----------



## TD Stinger

Good Raw last night. Anyways, I just hope he doesn't get a bunch of vignettes and just squash random people every week. That has been done several times and often just gets boring. Look at Tensai for example. Keep the vignettes b/c I always love WWE's promo work. But have him attack someone or come out of the crowd; something unique.

What I would like to see happen is to have vignettes hyping his debut and then debut on July 23rd and then attack Mick Foley and then explain himself the next week. He has been competing in every pre show dark match for weeks. His debut is imminent.


----------



## howabe

I'd much rather see him get squashed in a way at first.
Have him face a respectable midcarder on his debut, with him not getting his own way throughout the match and becoming more and more frustrated, before snapping, getting himself DQ'd and beating them senseless.
Would let him seem dangerous without it simply being because he has power, while also quickly establishing his character that makes him so dangerous.


----------



## Starbuck

Why you're all clamoring for him to debut now when there is fuck all hype surrounding WWE and less people watching is beyond me. At least wait until around Summerslam when there will be (should be) more eyeballs on Raw and bit more hype about the place too. Who the fuck debuts in May/June when WWE is at its lowest point lol? Chill out. Everybody already worked themselves into a frenzy only to be disappointed by the Revolution stuff. Just chill. He'll be here soon enough and tbh, the longer they hold back the better imo. Do you want him to end up like Sandow or Ryback with a determined path, character and opportunity to shine or do you want him to end up like Cesaro who has pretty much been forgotten about already?


----------



## TD Stinger

Starbuck said:


> Why you're all clamoring for him to debut now when there is fuck all hype surrounding WWE and less people watching is beyond me. At least wait until around Summerslam when there will be (should be) more eyeballs on Raw and bit more hype about the place too. Who the fuck debuts in May/June when WWE is at its lowest point lol? Chill out. Everybody already worked themselves into a frenzy only to be disappointed by the Revolution stuff. Just chill. He'll be here soon enough and tbh, the longer they hold back the better imo. Do you want him to end up like Sandow or Ryback with a determined path, character and opportunity to shine or do you want him to end up like Cesaro who has pretty much been forgotten about already?


I agree w/ this. The biggest time of the year in WWE is Wrestlemania obviously. That buzz period lasts about a month into Extreme Rules where we mostly see Wrestlemania rematches. But once we get into May, WWE hits a lull. Right now, would not be great time to debut Ambrose or any top prospect. 

That's why we are all hoping his debut comes on the 1000th episode of Raw on July 23rd. It's the perfect time to debut someone. It's the biggest show in Raw history and it's the middle of Summer, which means in the middle of the build to Summerslam.


----------



## DesolationRow

Starbuck said:


> Why you're all clamoring for him to debut now when there is fuck all hype surrounding WWE and less people watching is beyond me. At least wait until around Summerslam when there will be (should be) more eyeballs on Raw and bit more hype about the place too. Who the fuck debuts in May/June when WWE is at its lowest point lol? Chill out. Everybody already worked themselves into a frenzy only to be disappointed by the Revolution stuff. Just chill. He'll be here soon enough and tbh, the longer they hold back the better imo. Do you want him to end up like Sandow or Ryback with a determined path, character and opportunity to shine or do you want him to end up like Cesaro who has pretty much been forgotten about already?


Yes, Cesaro's disappearing act has been rather disappointing. He's the one "debut"/"re-packaging"/whatever post-Wrestlemania this year that I just do not understand. They fumbled the ball with him. It seems like every guy or in the case of Titus/Darren _guys_ has been given the Triple H-mandated "think about what you wanna do with them before you debut them" treatment except for poor Cesaro.


----------



## Kratosx23

He won't end up like Cesaro, Cesaro had nowhere near the hype surrounding him that Ambrose did. Ambrose is getting CM Punk/Daniel Bryan before their debuts level of attention. Not to say that will correlate to the same success.....necessarily, but he'll be considerably better off than Cesaro. It's not surprising that Cesaro fell off the map because at the end of the day, he really isn't that good, where it counts. Sandow is too epic to be ignored in the same way as Cesaro and Ryback is apparantly Vince's personal fetish (IF reports are to be believed), or at worst, he's at least somebody who's extraordinarily big, so he doesn't have to work very hard for a steady spot.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Transitional period, Summer is indeed the best time. Pretty sure there are many superstars in line, but we still have our main roster, so we will have to see how WWE handles this.


----------



## Starbuck

Regardless of all that, clamoring for a debut now of all times is just silly to me. Better to wait until there's a little hype on the actual shows and a air of excitement surrounding them as it will rub off on him too. The dull, plodding lifeless mess that Raw is atm is no place for a debut the way most here want. Besides, they need to start airing promos for him on the shows too. While the internet may be pissing themselves to see him, most people won't know who the fuck he is.


----------



## Kratosx23

I understand your point. I just think we're at a point, and certainly I am, personally, where I will be up for ANYTHING that will make the shows better. Not to mention I find it insulting when somebody like him is sitting on the sidelines ahead of most of the crap talent on the existing roster. And let's be honest here, if WWE truly, SERIOUSLY sees something in him, it won't matter when they debut him, they'll push him regardless, same thing as if they don't see anything in him, but on the other side of the spectrum.


----------



## The Enforcer

In regards to Cesaro, I don't think it should be that big of a surprise that he's kind of fallen off the map at this point. Everybody that knew him on the indy scene associated him with the KOW so debuting as a singles performer when that hasn't really been his forte the last few years is going to leave a lot to be desired. Plus he got stuck with Aksana so yikes.

As for Ambrose, Starbuck is right. I'd love to see him on TV right now but we're kind of in a lull at the moment with no room for him to step into a big angle right away. Plus there have been so many debuts lately that they're losing their luster. Lesnar, Tensai, Ryback, Sandow, and then Cesaro all in relatively short succession is a lot of new characters for people to process. I think keeping Ambrose off this long means that they have big plans for him and don't want to fuck it up by bringing him in as just another guy without long-term booking in place.


----------



## Tony Tornado

It's too soon to judge Cesaro. He's only been in the main roster for a month and at least he's still undefeated. He'll eventually be featured more, maybe feuding with Christian for the IC title.


----------



## Kratosx23

Right now that looks like Sandow's (rightful) spot, but I guess we'll see. If he's gonna feud with Christian, though, I'd imagine they'd be featuring him more right now.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Right now that looks like Sandow's (rightful) spot, but I guess we'll see. If he's gonna feud with Christian, though, I'd imagine they'd be featuring him more right now.


Give him time, they are establishing his character right now and Christian is feuding with Rhodes. He will probably keep up his usual shtick of promo's and a few squashes for a few weeks until around Money in the Bank time. I do think a feud with Christian is inevitable though.

I'm actually really intruiged to see what they do with him, likewise with Ambrose too, kinda getting abit impatient though, why is it that the best guy is last to debut?

EDIT - Lol, thought you were talking about Sandow not Cesaro, yeah Cesaro is totally directionless right now.


----------



## RiverFenix

Just to update - Ambrose worked another darkmatch at the SD! tapings and won using Backlund's crossface chicken wing submission finisher. 

So what finisher do you like better for Dean the Evenflow DDT or the Crossface Chickenwing?


----------



## THANOS

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Just to update - Ambrose worked another darkmatch at the SD! tapings and won using Backlund's crossface chicken wing submission finisher.
> 
> So what finisher do you like better for Dean the Evenflow DDT or the Crossface Chickenwing?


The cross face chickenwing is absolutely perfect for him! Great choice! We'll get to see the psycho facial expressions he'll make while doing it which will completely fit his character IMO! He needs an impact finisher as well though.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

dark matches, excuse to get him familiar with the peeps before debut? I mean peeps who aren't smarks seeing him in dark match after dark match, might look him up? I don't know, the more the merrier, I guess.


----------



## AntMan

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Just to update - Ambrose worked another darkmatch at the SD! tapings and won using Backlund's crossface chicken wing submission finisher.
> 
> So what finisher do you like better for Dean the Evenflow DDT or the Crossface Chickenwing?


Both. It's a good idea have a pin finisher and submission finisher. Works for Cena, Undertaker, and Jericho.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

I just want to watch one Raw and be like "wow that raw was really good for the most part" not "oh, sucked" or "eh, coulda been better" like it always is now. I'm very hyped for this


----------



## DesolationRow

Crossface chicken wing as submission finisher and Evenflow DDT as his knockout finisher sounds like a good selection for him for reasons already stated by *Winning* and *THANOS*.

I understand how much it mattered in his feud with Regal in FCW, but the Knee Trembler just isn't Ambrose. Nobody in WWE can make that move look the way Regal makes it look.


----------



## Kratosx23

Honestly, I like the knee. It's a move he can hit on A-NY-BO-DY. He can beat Big Show with that move if it comes down to it, why take it away? It's a huge advantage to have that type of move at their disposal so they don't end up with every match against a big guy ending by a chair shot or something stupid like that. 

I understand he doesn't do it as good as Regal, but no one's going to. I don't think that's a reason to ban somebody else from using it. To me, a knee to the head is just as devastating as a punch from a 400 pounder, if not worse.


----------



## Chrome

Should just make the Knee Trembler his signature move, which leads to his Evenflow DDT finisher.


----------



## DesolationRow

Oh, I definitely like the Knee Trembler in general, and largely for that very reason: it can be utilized on _anybody_. But I guess I just don't care for it from Ambrose. He's hugely talented and should have a very fine WWE career ahead of him in any case... I suppose it could be used as an immediate set-up to the Evenflow like *ChromeMan* suggests. Like he hits the Knee Trembler, then grabs the guy by his hair or whatever and _immediately_ transitions into the Evenflow for the pin. Having three viable finishers could do him wonders, ala Sheamus (who purportedly wants to add more).


----------



## Kratosx23

What's Sheamus's third finisher, exactly? He's won like 2 matches with the Razor's Edge, I don't even think I'd count that anymore.

I like the knee trembler from Ambrose. He's GOT to have a move that looks like it could knock his opponent out, because he certainly doesn't have the look that others do that allows them to get away with lesser finishers. If I see a guy like him, without prior knowledge, on a first impression, I'm not taking him seriously at all, so he needs to be established as brutal if the audience is going to buy into him winning.


----------



## THANOS

THIS should be his impact finisher TBH.






It's still a variation of the DDT, has an easy setup, and looks like a unique and devastating finisher! I'm sure Prince Devitt wouldn't mind him using it!


----------



## Kratosx23

I don't think WWE is going to be allowing that, they're going hardcore on trying to prevent concussions. 

And yeah, maybe you can make an argument "well, what about the knee", but with the knee it's easy to fake hitting the guy, you just strike at the edge of the head and it'll look like it hit, or at least making it a lot lighter than a plunge into the mat.


----------



## Amazing_Cult

A simple brain buster, or him going back to using the One-Hitter [Vertical suplex transitioned into a impaler DDT.]

Personally, I think it would be awesome for him to use the Screwdriver, but with all of the safety guidelines now, probably won't see it happen.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

He needs a finisher that's believable to knock anyone out, so the knee would be perfect for that. An evenflow DDT to "finish off" opponents who are hit by the knee is a good idea too, or both as their own powerful finishers. He needs to be more brutal than other wrestlers on the roster, he's 6'4 so he's not a small guy either.


----------



## Amazing_Cult

Wsupden said:


> He needs a finisher that's believable to knock anyone out, so the knee would be perfect for that. An evenflow DDT to "finish off" opponents who are hit by the knee is a good idea too, or both as their own powerful finishers. He needs to be more brutal than other wrestlers on the roster, he's 6'4 so he's not a small guy either.


I think the Evenflow DDT is sufficient enough. I just never saw the knee trembler as being a really credible finisher. Might just be me, but I can never believe the impact it has, even if it is supposed to look like its going to knock someone out. Maybe because no one can really use it correctly in a way that makes it believable.

It just doesn't look high-impact to me and more like a subtle bump to the side of the head. Now, if he could make the knee look stiff as fuck as John Morrison did all the time, I would be fine with it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTV2L1JO0XI


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Amazing_Cult said:


> I think the Evenflow DDT is sufficient enough. I just never saw the knee trembler as being a really credible finisher. Might just be me, but I can never believe the impact it has, even if it is supposed to look like its going to knock someone out. Maybe because no one can really use it correctly in a way that makes it believable.
> 
> It just doesn't look high-impact to me and more like a subtle bump to the side of the head. Now, if he could make the knee look stiff as fuck as John Morrison did all the time, I would be fine with it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTV2L1JO0XI


Yeah that's why I want the DDT as the move to finish them off, the knee just never seems like a good finisher now, like the sleeper hold for example.


----------



## Kratosx23

In what way is a knee like a sleeper hold? Are you suggesting that it's been kicked out of so many times that it's not legitimate? Because if that's the case, the DDT is the last move you should EVER bring up. The DDT is the village bicycle of transitional moves, it's been kicked out of more times than Scott Hall at a bar. Randy Orton has a killer DDT that hasn't beaten ONE person, that's what the move has been reduced to. I don't know how it got to that point sadly, but we're there. 

If you're trying to suggest it wouldn't hurt enough, I'd urge you to feel what your knee is made out of. It's not cotton candy.


----------



## Amazing_Cult

Tyrion Lannister said:


> In what way is a knee like a sleeper hold? Are you suggesting that it's been kicked out of so many times that it's not legitimate? Because if that's the case, the DDT is the last move you should EVER bring up. The DDT is the village bicycle of transitional moves, it's been kicked out of more times than Scott Hall at a bar.
> 
> If you're trying to suggest it wouldn't hurt enough, I'd urge you to feel what your knee is made out of. It's not cotton candy.


A knee to the side of the skull/smashing in your face is brutal as hell, don't get me wrong. But the execution of the move makes it seem so weak and frail. You don't hear any thump, or a resounding smack like with Shawn Michael's SCM. Now, this could just be a problem with FCW talent not knowing how to sell certain moves. This could be the problem, and it wouldn't surprise me if this was the case.

With the way the move has been sold in most of Ambrose's matches, his opponent jerks in a sudden way and falls to the ground, but you only hear the sound of something that could be mistaken for kittens landing softly on a pillow. Yeah the effects look devastating, but the impact was lackluster, thus making the move seem so under-whelming.


----------



## Kratosx23

I don't think that'll be a problem for the sound effects team, really.


----------



## Amazing_Cult

Should be fixed, but I won't count on it. They didn't do anything like that for Regal with his KOTR run in 2008, but we'll see.


----------



## Kratosx23

Cause they don't care about Regal, he was old and was only getting pushed in the first place to elevate Kennedy by having him save Raw from the "evil boss" before Regal got suspended and the storyline was dumped.


----------



## xXMC KnupXx

Gobstopper/Busaiku Knee.

Done.


----------



## Tony Tornado

The Knee Trembler looks really weak and with very little impact most of the time. The Crossface Chicken Wing fits him very well. I thought Damien Sandow would be the one using it but apparently not anymore.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Tyrion Lannister said:


> In what way is a knee like a sleeper hold? Are you suggesting that it's been kicked out of so many times that it's not legitimate? Because if that's the case, the DDT is the last move you should EVER bring up. The DDT is the village bicycle of transitional moves, it's been kicked out of more times than Scott Hall at a bar. Randy Orton has a killer DDT that hasn't beaten ONE person, that's what the move has been reduced to. I don't know how it got to that point sadly, but we're there.
> 
> If you're trying to suggest it wouldn't hurt enough, I'd urge you to feel what your knee is made out of. It's not cotton candy.


No I understand that the DDT has been kicked out of many times, its just that maybe he can use both as kind of a double finisher or something? Neither of them along with the sleeperhold have put anyone away recently, so it wouldn't seem that devastating to a casual fan if he just used a knee trembler unless his opponents sold it extremely well and he exposed his knee everytime or something to that effect.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

Regal/Ambrose should have been on TV.


----------



## TD Stinger

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaJN_VSieg4

Ambrose's latest dark match promo.


----------



## THANOS

TD Stinger said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaJN_VSieg4
> 
> Ambrose's latest dark match promo.


Awesome! Here it is embedded.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Works the microphone like a fucking pro, just show up at Raw.


----------



## TD Stinger

It seems WWE is experimenting w/ Ambrose w/ all of these dark matches. There trying to see which finisher(s) fits him best. He started w/ the Knee Trembler. Then he moved onto the Evenflow DDT for a while before using the Crossface Chickenwing this past NXT tapings.

If his Crossface Chickenwing looks like this, I'm good.:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rob7sSMOxT0

Ambrose wrenching back n' forth on the neck, the camera closing up on his crazed facial expressions as he does so. It fits him perfectly. 

I'm big on guys that have a finishing move and a finishing submission. So I hope he adds a finishing move once he debuts. Let's look at the Evenflow DDT. I'm not sure about this. In wrestling, every great star has their own move set. This includes their finishers and their signature moves. Loot at CM Punk for example. His finishers are the GTS and the Andaconda Vice. His signatures include The Macho Elbow Drop, The Running Knee, The Bulldog, along w/ several others. For one more example, look at Triple H. His finisher is the Pedigree. His signatures are the Running Knee, the Facebuster, the Double A Spinebuster, along w/ other moves. So every top wrestler has their finishers and their signatures. 

The thing is, in this day and age, no one use the DDT as a finisher. No one uses the DDT as a signature. The DDT along w/ the Suplex are two the most common moves moves in wrestling. You see someone use the DDT everynight. I know the Evenflow DDT is more of a snap variation, but still doesn't look too different from a regular DDT. I'm not sure if it would translate to the crowd as a finishing move. But w/ Ambrose's personality he might be able to pull it off.

I think the Knee Trembler would be a good signature move for Ambrose; a set up for his finisher.

Ending, I love the Crossface Chickenwing for him. I love the Knee Trembler for him as signature. The Evenflow DDT, I'm not sure about. But if anyone can pull it off, Ambrose would be the guy.


----------



## Stad

TD Stinger said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaJN_VSieg4
> 
> Ambrose's latest dark match promo.


:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Chrome

TD Stinger said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaJN_VSieg4
> 
> Ambrose's latest dark match promo.












Hot damn, hurry up and debut him already.


----------



## Tony Tornado

TD Stinger said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaJN_VSieg4
> 
> Ambrose's latest dark match promo.


Damn he's good. He really has amazing delivery and that menacing, loose cannon aura that RAW lacks so much right now.


----------



## Kazzenn

The material is so cookie cutter but the way he delivers it is simply amazing.

I NEED HIM ON MY TV SCREEN


----------



## the fox

> Chris Russo ‏@WWERusso
> Get ready! @realkingregal vs @TheDeanAmbrose next week! Final FCW taping...6 months in the making! http://Fcwwrestling.com


.


----------



## navybluehoodie

the fox said:


> .


soooooooooooo excited.

funny how raw and smackdown hasn't gotten me excited about anything in the past month and fcw has.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Ambrose vs. Regal. I think I leaked a little.

AMBROSE, WE NEED YOU. But I understand if you're to be waited for something huge.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

Very nice delivery. It sounds like he got good heat too.


----------



## CM Jewels

TD Stinger said:


> It seems WWE is experimenting w/ Ambrose w/ all of these dark matches. There trying to see which finisher(s) fits him best. He started w/ the Knee Trembler. Then he moved onto the Evenflow DDT for a while before using the Crossface Chickenwing this past NXT tapings.
> 
> If his Crossface Chickenwing looks like this, I'm good.:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rob7sSMOxT0
> 
> Ambrose wrenching back n' forth on the neck, the camera closing up on his crazed facial expressions as he does so. It fits him perfectly.
> 
> I'm big on guys that have a finishing move and a finishing submission. So I hope he adds a finishing move once he debuts. Let's look at the Evenflow DDT. I'm not sure about this. In wrestling, every great star has their own move set. This includes their finishers and their signature moves. Loot at CM Punk for example. His finishers are the GTS and the Andaconda Vice. His signatures include The Macho Elbow Drop, The Running Knee, The Bulldog, along w/ several others. For one more example, look at Triple H. His finisher is the Pedigree. His signatures are the Running Knee, the Facebuster, the Double A Spinebuster, along w/ other moves. So every top wrestler has their finishers and their signatures.
> 
> The thing is, in this day and age, no one use the DDT as a finisher. No one uses the DDT as a signature. The DDT along w/ the Suplex are two the most common moves moves in wrestling. You see someone use the DDT everynight. I know the Evenflow DDT is more of a snap variation, but still doesn't look too different from a regular DDT. I'm not sure if it would translate to the crowd as a finishing move. But w/ Ambrose's personality he might be able to pull it off.
> 
> I think the Knee Trembler would be a good signature move for Ambrose; a set up for his finisher.
> 
> Ending, I love the Crossface Chickenwing for him. I love the Knee Trembler for him as signature. The Evenflow DDT, I'm not sure about. But if anyone can pull it off, Ambrose would be the guy.


I agree with everything you're saying, but his submission should definitely not be his primary finisher, because WWE doesn't book their matches to allow top guys to tap out.


----------



## Steve.

AMBORSE VS REGAL!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

I wanna see this, gonna be pretty crazy to see what Ambrose does to William, may be a damn well emotional match up. LOL and I haven't even been following the feud all that much. Luckily for FWC's great commentating. (Y)


----------



## Phenom

The knee trembler just doesn't work for Ambrose, in my opinion. As others have said, it doesn't have the snap of a stunner or the smack of a sweet chin music, and it lacks impact, doomed to being constantly obscured by crafty camera work. It's also the name of a sex act, which makes the move sound comedic rather than horrific.

The crossface chicken wing, however, suits him perfectly.


----------



## Stad

Kazzenn said:


> *The material is so cookie cutter but the way he delivers it is simply amazing.*
> 
> I NEED HIM ON MY TV SCREEN


Agreed. His debut can't come soon enough.

Can't wait to see the Regal/Ambrose match also.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

Why is Ambrose/Regal not on TV?


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Lol revolution


----------



## Tenacious.C

Steve. said:


> *AMBORSE* VS REGAL!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


Dean Ambrose BORK LASER :lesnar style = DANE AMBORSE?

In response to the lol revolution - we all know he's going to be revolutionary and debut in the game...obviously.:vince2


----------



## Steve.

Tenacious.C. said:


> Dean Ambrose BORK LASER :lesnar style = DANE AMBORSE?
> 
> In response to the lol revolution - we all know he's going to be revolutionary and debut in the game...obviously.:vince2


 I guess i was a bit to over excited for my own good there XD unless i say that i intended to do that all along..... nah i messed up, Ambrose is worth it.


----------



## Commodus

Phenom said:


> The knee trembler just doesn't work for Ambrose, in my opinion. As others have said, it doesn't have the snap of a stunner or the smack of a sweet chin music, and it lacks impact, doomed to being constantly obscured by crafty camera work. It's also the name of a sex act, which makes the move sound comedic rather than horrific.
> 
> The crossface chicken wing, however, suits him perfectly.


In Ring of Honour there's a guy who uses a running knee strike, I forget his name but he's currently got an undefeated streak.
Anyways, in one match he did this really cool variation. He hangs in the guy in the Tree of Woe posistion and when his opponent tried to free himself, performed the running knee.

It looked like a legitimately threatening move and would suit Ambrose quite well.
And as the guy's in the corner, they could use some cool camera angles to capture the impact.
But the chickenwing is a good submission for him to use too, especially as some opponents will be much bigger than himself.

Consideration should also be given to the ring-post Figure Four Leglock. An unorthodox move that would suit his askew, bizarre nature.


----------



## ▲E.

I have a really strong feeling that Dean Ambrose will debut unannounced against Ryback... But instead of Ryback destroying him....well you'll just have to see what happens yourself.


----------



## Silent KEEL

Yeah, give Ambrose the mic and let him cut an awesome promo like the other jobbers, with people suspecting he'll get squashed like the rest, then he gets himself DQed by beating the hell out of Ryback with a chair or something.

I couldn't see him just up and winning the match against Ryback and a DQ loss wouldn't matter, as long as he gets to send his message.


----------



## Revil Fox

The Redeemer said:


> Yeah, give Ambrose the mic and let him cut an awesome promo like the other jobbers, with people suspecting he'll get squashed like the rest, then he gets himself DQed by beating the hell out of Ryback with a chair or something.
> 
> I couldn't see him just up and winning the match against Ryback and a DQ loss wouldn't matter, as long as he gets to send his message.


We all know it's not going to happen, but it would be pretty fucking amazing if the whole reason they were building Ryback up was to feed him to Ambrose.


----------



## ▲E.

Then he'll go off about how Ryback used to be Skip Sheffield in Nexus...

And it'll eventually be revealed that Ambrose was the leader of the Nexus all along.


----------



## Kazzenn

▲E.;11541342 said:


> Then he'll go off about how Ryback used to be Skip Sheffield in Nexus...
> 
> And it'll eventually be revealed that Ambrose was the leader of the Nexus all along.


He was the big picture:shocked:


----------



## CM Jewels

He would actually make a great leader of a stable.

I'd love to see him in that role once he establishes himself.


----------



## Kazzenn

I hate to use the Joker comparison, but a role where he starts a group just to start shit and further his own goals would be pretty cool.


----------



## TN Punk

Man I can't wait!


----------



## Kazzenn

Actually we already know he would be great in a stable when he was apart of Kamikaze USA. He was perfect as the mouthpiece of that group and that's when I really started to like him.


----------



## nugoyxi

If there was an indy stable then he'd be the perfect choice to be the leader of it besides CM Punk


----------



## TD Stinger

http://www.twnpnews.com/2012/06/jim-ross-endorses-two-wwe-developmental-talents/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=jim-ross-endorses-two-wwe-developmental-talents

JR's thoughts on Ambrose, as well as Seth Rollins.


----------



## AntMan

"Unlimited potential"

You've got that right, JR.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

JR is hit or miss and he can either sound genuine or a corporate robot.

In that case, JR is still with the old school mentality and I only hope JR is right.


----------



## Kratosx23

I wish I could take him seriously, but again, JR never badmouths anyone and would probably say Tyler Reks is a future world champion, so you can't put any weight into his thoughts. He is right about Ambrose, but coming from him, they're hollow words because he just doesn't have it in him to tell the truth and say "No, this guy SUCKS" every now and then. When you hear compliments coming from him about the whole roster, the bullshit factor just wears so thin. The fact that he says almost the same thing about John Morrison jr, aka Seth Rollins proves as much.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

I really want them to add a very real angle to his debut. Every debut in recent memory has had either vignettes, squash matches, or has generally been uninteresting depending on who it is. If Ambrose just came out when Foley or someone was in the ring and savagely beat him, like blood and shit, it would add something never seen in the WWE nowadays. People, especially the casual fans, would be legitimately shocked about it if Lawler and Cole can make it seem like this is completely unintended. Have security rush the ring and subdue him and cuff him and everything. Have him stick out in our minds as "wow what the fuck just happened?".


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Which is exactly why I want his debut to be delayed of it needs to because his debut, the first time you see or hear him on WWE TV, it has to be big. It need to feel like a huge deal. It has to be something that gets people talking. Just sending him out there to squash people, or being in backstage/video promos, or lose in his first match which cause him to snap are all beneath him, IM. Hell, we already got Ryback, Sandow, Cesaro debuting out of nowhere and Reks/Hawkins, O'Neil/Young, The Usos, Sin Cara being re-introduced. Ambrose needs to stand out and not just be "another guy". He can cut a hell of a promo and his in ring work can be unique, sure, but so what if the WWE undercut him from the beginning if they don't do something with a real gem in Ambrose? Attacking and disowning Foley would be one way and there may be other ways but it has to benefit Ambrose.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

I agree. If they are truly delaying his debut because they want it to be at a special place, or a special event, then kudos to them. The optimist in me is still saying the 1000th episode of Raw is prime time for him. They are gonna have a shit ton of the big names from the past 20 years there, other than Cena and maybe a handful of newer guys, I doubt any current roster members are gonna have any tv time at all. Have Ambrose interject a McMahon promo, or something. Make it a huge impact, have the WWE website in huge letters saying "What did we just witness?" or "Who is this man?" with a picture of a psychotic Ambrose on top of a bleeding McMahon or Foley or whoever. I don't think they should rehash the legend killer gimmick, but they should definitely have Ambrose make examples of former stars to give himself that bigger impact.

If they are only delaying his debut so he has that match with regal, then it would make no sense to me. Although I do think it's a good thing to have Regal lose, giving Ambrose that final push to the main roster.


----------



## D.M.N.

With Vince on RAW next week and it being 3 hours, what do you think of the chances of Ambrose/Foley kicking off next week?

Part of me actually hope he stays off longer - I'd prefer him to come back when the product is looking healthier. Preferably on Raw #1000.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I doubt we get any. Unless Foley comes out and starts building his hype and says he has an announcement that he'll make at the 1000th RAW episode.

Ambrose needs this angle to make him big. Any stupid angle of him squashing jobbers, giving Ryback his first loss/beatdown, standard promos and backstage hype, or of the same will devalue how much potential Ambrose really has.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Ambrose is most likely debuting around August or fall.


----------



## RiverFenix

With Vince on Raw next week - what about Ambrose confronting him?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I don't see that happening unless Foley comes out with Vince for a segment or something and hints are dropped.

Don't expect any Ambrose hints next Monday, guys. Everyone's best bet is to wait until the 1000th episode of RAW.


----------



## Hypno

I cannot wait for FCW in 2 weeks :mark:



Spoiler: In 2 weeks



Ambrose vs Rollins for the FCW Championship


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Swear to god.



Spoiler: In response



If there should be one man that is deemed worthy of dethroning Rollins, culminating in one of the best rivalry and set of matches in FCW's history, it's Ambrose!


----------



## Kratosx23

Spoiler: In response



Why would you want to see Ambrose win the FCW title when we need him on WWE tv? We don't need an excuse to keep him down there. Not to mention, every FCW champion, ever, other than Sheamus, who got by on being Triple H's buddy has been a massive failure in WWE, so winning the title isn't exactly a good omen.


----------



## zkorejo

Will he ever make his debut in the WWE? I am sick of waiting .. WWE is so shit right now.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

I hope Ambrose isn't actually gonna win the FCW heavyweight title, the main roster needs him asap!


----------



## Tony Tornado

Why are those posts hidden under spoilers? That match has already been announced officially.


----------



## Mr.Cricket

Hurry up and get him on Raw already.:cuss:

WWE badly sucks right now, we need someone like Ambrose to make it interesting again.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkK5pmTxvHE&feature=relmfu

Has anyone seen this? I love it.


----------



## Lastier

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkK5pmTxvHE&feature=relmfu
> 
> Has anyone seen this? I love it.


Their mic skills are like day and night. It's like Piper would have a promo with John Morrison. Man, Rollins is going to be another soulless, fake smiling, high fiving babyface when he gets called up.


----------



## Kazzenn

That female in the back is annoying.

Also that promo goes to show how terrible Rollins is on the mic.


----------



## Tony Tornado

Rollins reminds me a lot of Jeff Hardy, speaking skills included. I feel his "Hey *insert city name*, HOW YOU FEELIN'????" is going to be a big hit in southern states.


----------



## Majesty

Lastier said:


> Their mic skills are like day and night. It's like Piper would have a promo with John Morrison. Man, Rollins is going to be another soulless, fake smiling, high fiving babyface when he gets called up.





Tony Tornado said:


> Rollins reminds me a lot of Jeff Hardy, speaking skills included. I feel his "Hey *insert city name*, HOW YOU FEELIN'????" is going to be a big hit in southern states.



This happened later

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mq91xgZh7Sg

And Rollins can actually GO in the ring.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

So there are rumors that top FCW prospects will be debuting at the 1000 show.

DEAN AMBROSE!!!!!!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

> - Speaking of Dean Ambrose, his online feud with Mick Foley has died down once again. According to the Wrestling Observer Newsletter, there are influential people in WWE that are against continuing the angle and using Mick Foley to introduce Ambrose to the main roster.


damn, oh well, maybe that means they'll introduce him in a bigger way or something


----------



## TD Stinger

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe/Dean_Ambrose_Mick_Foley_s_Fued_Possibly_Over_This_Week_s_FCW_Tryouts.html

NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Then again, every internet report is hit or miss anyways. So hopefully this isn't true or the offcials change their mind.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

If this is true than WWE are officially retarded, they had a perfect way to debut somebody as a big deal and surprise surprise top officials (Vince McMahon) are against it, fucktards.

Why did Cesaro debut before this guy? he's inferior in every possible way.


----------



## AntMan

I've been thinking about some people seemingly wanting Ambrose to main event right away, and I think it could be a bad idea. I mean if Ambrose feuds with top level guys right away then where does he go after that? The midcard most likely and that would be a step down of course. So hopefully WWE doesn't hot shot him to the world title because a longer wait would make it more satisfying when he does reach the top.


----------



## Kratosx23

Wsupden said:


> damn, oh well, maybe that means they'll introduce him in a bigger way or something


A bigger way than against Mick Foley? This basically just means he'll start squashing jobbers like everybody else. 

Pitiful. They just can't come up with a single original debut idea, it's always the same bullshit. Well, if that's out the window, just get him on the roster now. No use waiting if nothing good's coming out of the wait.

And I have to echo DDB's statement. How the fuck is Cesaro on the roster and not Ambrose? That's just ludicrous on every conceivable scale.


----------



## RiverFenix

I guess the wwe doesn't want to bring focus to aspiring wrestlers breaking their necks to try and outdo Foley. Maybe Linda's Senate run forced the change?

Or is Foley bitchmade and more worried about his childrens book?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Yeah you're right they're probably gonna ruin his debut now. Cesaro shoulda just come up with Hero and they shoulda done KoW.


----------



## TD Stinger

Again, it was an internet report. Remember the reports that said Mason Ryan and Ezekiel Jackson were getting renewed pushes. It never happened. This report may be true. It may be false. The officals may change their mind. Whatever the case is, It's not the end of the world. He will find a way to break out, no matter how he debuts.


----------



## Steve.

Even if the fued with Foley is indeed off there will be plenty of 'legends' on the 1000th episode of RAW that Ambrose can confront and get over with.

I see the problems with that, whoever it is would have to appear often for the fued to work and be able to compete in matches/a match and i'm not too sure who it could be, but it's still a route for them to go down that is kinda simular to the Foley fued instead of re-writing a brand new one from scratch.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Tyrion Lannister said:


> A bigger way than against Mick Foley? This basically just means he'll start squashing jobbers like everybody else.
> 
> Pitiful. They just can't come up with a single original debut idea, it's always the same bullshit. Well, if that's out the window, just get him on the roster now. No use waiting if nothing good's coming out of the wait.
> 
> And I have to echo DDB's statement. How the fuck is Cesaro on the roster and not Ambrose? That's just ludicrous on every conceivable scale.


You have to remember, Antonio has size  But I agree, the Foley key was probably one of the most original ideas. Might be a generic debut on WWE's part, but should make it big if possible.


----------



## Kratosx23

swagger_ROCKS said:


> You have to remember, Antonio has size  But I agree, the Foley key was probably one of the most original ideas. Might be a generic debut on WWE's part, but should make it big if possible.


He's also as dull as a board. And yeah, he might be tall, but he's also a toothpick, not to mention he's only one inch and a couple of pounds more than Ambrose. And some good that's done him, he's got amazing creative direction right now. 

There's no acceptable reason a fantastic talent like Ambrose should be unseen in FCW while the WWE overflows with the likes of Cesaro and Ryberg. Fair play on them for calling up Sandow, though. At least on that note, they succeeded (until they ruin him in 6 months, at least), but if they're not calling up more people with the kind of potential these two have, we're in trouble for the long haul.


----------



## animus

Any ideas to what this means;

https://twitter.com/TheDeanAmbrose/status/210535767536181249


----------



## Kazzenn

It was announced he's having a match with Regal and the taping is tomorrow.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

animus said:


> Any ideas to what this means;
> 
> https://twitter.com/TheDeanAmbrose/status/210535767536181249


He is gonna slaughter Regal.


----------



## Killmonger

The feud with Foley may be over, eh?

Well, that's terrible news and I don't think they'll find a better way to debut em. Sure, Foley isn't the most credible superstar in the world but a win over Foley would do wonders for someone like Ambrose that's still technically a developmental talent. The feud would've been terrific but I can't say I believed it would actually make it to television due to the WWE's longstanding incompetence.

Short vignettes/promos (like Sandow) is the next best thing.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He's also as dull as a board. And yeah, he might be tall, but he's also a toothpick, not to mention he's only one inch and a couple of pounds more than Ambrose. And some good that's done him, he's got amazing creative direction right now.
> 
> There's no acceptable reason a fantastic talent like Ambrose should be unseen in FCW while the WWE overflows with the likes of Cesaro and Ryberg. Fair play on them for calling up Sandow, though. At least on that note, they succeeded (until they ruin him in 6 months, at least), but if they're not calling up more people with the kind of potential these two have, we're in trouble for the long haul.


for a foreigner, cesaro is a good talker


----------



## YES YES YES !

Imagine if Ambrose was in the punk, Bryan and AJ angle that would be epic. Then at No way out it would be an triple threat match for the WWE title and it would end like this the ref would be knocked out,Punk would also be knocked out on the outside during the course of the match. AJ would then come down ringside grab the title belt tease Bryan that she will give it to him, instead she gives to Ambrose who lays Bryan out cold with the championship belt ref gets back up 1.2.3 Ambrose wins the title. AJ and him leave together and they become WWE's new crazy couple.


----------



## Kratosx23

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> for a foreigner, cesaro is a good talker


Good talker is subjective. I would say his English is stronger than Del Rio's, but he's not as good on the mic. He's just boring, I've been listening to several of his promos lately and I just don't give a shit what he has to say. He's in that line of Daniel Bryan or Dolph Ziggler guys who can wrestle but they just suck when it comes to having a personality. I don't see the it factor that guys like Ambrose or Sandow or Barrett have, and if he's got it, he's managed to hide it extremely well, because it's not in his FCW work. And that's not a foreign problem, that's just his own problem.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

Chicago Warrior said:


> So there are rumors that top FCW prospects will be debuting at the 1000 show.
> 
> DEAN AMBROSE!!!!!!


hate being that guy but where did you hear this from?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Good talker is subjective. I would say his English is stronger than Del Rio's, but he's not as good on the mic. He's just boring, I've been listening to several of his promos lately and I just don't give a shit what he has to say. He's in that line of Daniel Bryan or Dolph Ziggler guys who can wrestle but they just suck when it comes to having a personality. I don't see the it factor that guys like Ambrose or Sandow or Barrett have, and if he's got it, he's managed to hide it extremely well, because it's not in his FCW work. And that's not a foreign problem, that's just his own problem.


your standards are just way too high because bryan and ziggler are good mic workers, but too each his own as always


----------



## Kratosx23

Expecting wrestlers to have a personality = high standards?

Well, maybe they are high. I don't want mediocre world champions.


----------



## TD Stinger

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> hate being that guy but where did you hear this from?


http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe/The_Undertaker_Possibly_Returning_To_Television_Soon_Reason_For_McMahon_s_Return.html

I think he got if off this report. It's just a short statement saying WWE may debut new talent on July 23rd. Whether it's Ambrose or not, the 1000th episode of Raw is the perfect time to debut for a superstar to debut. It would make their debut instantly memorable.


----------



## Green

Bryan is a good mic worker, Ziggler not so much.


----------



## YimYac

http://www.sescoops.com/ambrose-foleys-fued-possibly-over-this-weeks-fcw-tryouts/

I guess the Foley and Ambrose feud isn't happening



> - Speaking of Dean Ambrose, his online feud with Mick Foley has died down once again. According to the Wrestling Observer Newsletter, there are influential people in WWE that are against continuing the angle and using Mick Foley to introduce Ambrose to the main roster.



Inb4 someone randomly blames HHH.


----------



## Stanford

YimYac said:


> http://www.sescoops.com/ambrose-foleys-fued-possibly-over-this-weeks-fcw-tryouts/
> 
> I guess the Foley and Ambrose feud isn't happening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inb4 someone randomly blames HHH.


It'll be something if we find out that Ambrose was the only one in on this work.


----------



## CM Jewels

I don't know who to direct my anger at, so I'll just say that Mick Foley is a pussy for now.

Pussy.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Not surprised. It could accidentally make him and overnight sensation and star that could take away from the Breakfast Club. Besides, Foley has never been a real favorite with the higher ups anyways. Which sucks for everyone involved but whatever.

I will still say this is all a work but I wouldn't be surprised if that report is true.


----------



## Silent KEEL

I'm glad the feud with Foley isn't happening for his debut. He should be built up a but before he feuds with Foley, like Orton was.

Whether it happens later in his career, I hope so, but it probably won't and that still shouldn't be too big of a deal for his career.


----------



## zkorejo

Was he talking about Regal in that video or Foley? 0-o


----------



## CM Jewels

The Winning One™ said:


> *Not surprised. It could accidentally make him and overnight sensation and star that could take away from the Breakfast Club.* Besides, Foley has never been a real favorite with the higher ups anyways. Which sucks for everyone involved but whatever.
> 
> I will still say this is all a work but I wouldn't be surprised if that report is true.


Shameful, because this could've been/is a really smart angle. It's a cerebral and multi-layered idea.

What happens when a guy who made his career from mutilating his body for years influences others to do the same? What happens when someone decides to hold him accountable for it after he has been coasting by for years enjoying his glory?

It's actually _too_ high brow/edgy of an angle for WWE honestly.


----------



## Kratosx23

Or more appropriately, too edgy for WWE now.

Ambrose and Punk are in the wrong era. Honest to God, they are. They're AE guys who got here way too late and the current system is destroying their appeal or will slowly destroy them. I guess look wise they're in the era that's best for them but damn sure not style wise.


----------



## THANOS

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Or more appropriately, too edgy for WWE now.
> 
> Ambrose and Punk are in the wrong era. Honest to God, they are. They're AE guys who got here way too late and the current system is destroying their appeal or will slowly destroy them. I guess look wise they're in the era that's best for them but damn sure not style wise.


Well hopefully we'll be moving back into a more edgier product soon with the way ratings are plummeting and we'll get to see character flourish in their natural habitat, and cookie cutter superheros transform into despised heels, a la Bret Hart.


----------



## Kratosx23

Don't bet on it. Everything in WWE is so sterilized, Fisher Price WWE titles, Be A Star this, Linda's repeated failed Senate campaigns that, etc. Anything that even remotely rocks the boat, they'll get some over entitled organization devoted to equal rights for this group or that one demanding an apology for it, which they'll cave into to prevent a PR fiasco. Nothing indicates to me that we're headed towards an edgier product. Yeah, whenever Rock comes back he says bitch, and the only reason he says that is because he's Rock and he makes the rules, and he won't compromise his character for an appearance. WWE has to play within his system or he stays away and they don't make as much money. Other than that, that's about it, nothing stands out and says "WWE is getting closer to an edgy product". 

Even if they did go edgy, WWE damn sure isn't gonna let their characters flourish in their natural habitat. That habitat doesn't even exist anymore, WWE came into the forest with a steamroller and knocked all the trees down. If you don't get that analogy, it basically means character development for the wrestlers was axed because they think we need an hour and a half devoted to the boss character, the damn irrelevant boss character that contributes nothing to the product taking a shit. And I don't mean Laurinaitis specifically, I mean any boss although he's certainly the worst culprit.

As for cookie cutter superheros transforming into heels, good luck. The fans turned Cena heel 6 years ago but the front office doesn't seem to have realized it.


----------



## CM Jewels

Sigh.

Sadly, you guys are right.

I think another reason they might have pulled the plug on it, is because the subject matter of the angle would involve them having to talk about an era that the WWE wants the general audience to forget.

We aren't _supposed_ to remember that at one time there were hardcore matches, blood, thumbtacks, and chair shots to the head in the WWE.

They have effectively retconned it from their history ala Benoit.

I'm glad you mentioned Linda's failed Senate runs. How many times is she going to try and fail? All while sterilizing the product in hopes that it will be enough to improve the WWE's public image and get her a win finally. Let it go. I hope she loses this attempt as well.


----------



## davisxp

I don't get it...Why is everyone so excited about this guy?


----------



## rickym

for now fuck this foley crap, 

ambrose v regal 2 (6 months in the making) is happening at fcw tonight, i cannot wait for that match to hit the internet, hope they go for a good 25 30 mins, and i see ambrose retiring regal from the ring, and they will use the fact he did that to give him some credibility when he debuts, 'i ended william regals career' but i love the ' dean ambrose is taking over the world' quote, i love that

p.s, oh and july 23rd he WILL debut, bank on it!! im 100% convinced he will be there


----------



## Tony Tornado

davisxp said:


> I don't get it...Why is everyone so excited about this guy?


Go back, read the whole thread and you'll find out why.

That feud with Foley was great but I'm not really sure if it would be the best way to introduce him to WWE's current audience. Since he's so good on the microphone I think he'll eventually be given a chance to shine so I don't care how or when he debuts. I just want him to be treated like a legit threat and not some goof like everyone else. Can you imagine Cole and Lawler reacting to him and selling his material? I can already feel the fpalm 
Punk said he had a soft spot for Ambrose and that he's going to try to make sure WWE doesn't screw it up so at least he has that going for him.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Looking forward to the reviews of his match with Regal, it's tonight, right?


----------



## Chrome

It needed to be done.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

^Tremendous.

And when did Punk say Ambrose has a soft spot within him and will try to protect him? All I remember is him putting him over in their great FCW match last year.


----------



## TD Stinger

> -- At Thursday night's final FCW TV tapings, the highly anticipated rematch between Dean Ambrose and William ended in a no contest due to referee stoppage. During the match, Ambrose caused Regal to bleed from the head and the officials stopped the match.
> 
> Ambrose flipped out and attacked the referees and wrestlers who came into help Regal. He then applied Regal's Regal Stretch hold on him. When Regal finally got free, he applauded Ambrose, who proceeded to knock him out with his Knee Trembler move.


Blood?
Anger?
Insanity?
Carnage?

Ha, classic Dean Ambrose.


----------



## Kazzenn

Reading that match report, I want this match on my TV.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

Oh my god......that match looks amazing. I NEED TO WATCH IT NOW!


----------



## Silent KEEL

When will it be posted to the INTERWEBZ please??? Gotta see the chaos.


----------



## AntMan

The Redeemer said:


> When will it be posted to the INTERWEBZ please??? Gotta see the chaos.


The episode airs on July 8th so it could be uploaded as soon as the 9th, it just depends.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

OMFG.

I want to watch this match right now. Like, now.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

really excited for deans debut


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

So if that match ended in a no contest, do they finish it on NXT, SD or the likes maybe?


----------



## Lennon

TD Stinger said:


> Blood?
> Anger?
> Insanity?
> Carnage?
> 
> Ha, classic Dean Ambrose.


That sounds fucking amazing :mark:


----------



## Silent KEEL

It airs in a month? How lame is that! I thought these were like 2 weeks behind, not a month.


----------



## Mister Hands

How the fuck is FCW capping off a long term storyline _that_ perfectly, while WWE lets even the shortest of stories fizzle out like a quiet, wet fart?


----------



## Silent KEEL

Because FCW storylines aren't run through 20 lines of people before it gets to Vince McMahon, who then changes everything.


----------



## Rumitus

Tony Tornado said:


> *Go back, read the whole thread and you'll find out why.*


Don't mind me if that come across as a stupid answer to his question, and a massive waste of time. Is it an acquired taste that only smarks get? Can it not be explained in a few videos and reasonably constructed posts?


----------



## AntMan

Well, for me personally, the answer to what's so great about Ambrose is.....everything. I mean his promos are great and give off a Joker/Brian Pillman vibe. Also, his mannerisms and ring style are something I really love. He gives off the vibe of an 80's heel in the ring like say Piper, Roberts and Terry Funk.

When he's on screen I feel like I'm watching someone who's old school and fresh at the same time.


----------



## krai999

*AJ Lee and Dean Ambrose*

Let Dean Ambrose get involved in the the story line to right now it like a soap opera betwee aj punk and bryan.

Like any good soap opera story, there has to be a twist which injects more drama.

Everybody is waiting to see AJ align herself with either CM Punk, Daniel Bryan or Kane.

CM Punk wouldn't work. He is a face who is over. She would serve no purpose.
Daniel Bryan would be okay, but what is she going to do? Scream "YES" along with him like it's karaoke? Kane would be interesting but AJ acting all gothic would get old quick.
The twist would be a mystery man behind door number four who adds a new layer to the story.
Enter Dean Ambrose.There should be a door number four with a surprising twist.
A fan named Lee sent a tweet that read something like “door number 4 equals Dean Ambrose.”
I've thought about it for a while and I can't find one reason I don't like it.
I have been thinking about the excitement I have for Dean Ambrose to debut on television on the WWE roster. I constantly compare him to a modern-day Brian Pillman.
I continue to think and predict that Ambrose should make his debut on WWE television on the June 18th episode of RAW. The show takes place in Long Island, NY—the home of Mick Foley. There has been a lot of internet buzz and potential build-up to a storyline between the two.
However, if that isn't going to happen, Dean Ambrose being AJ Lee's new boyfriend would be appropriate. The crazy characters that each portrays so well would be natural fits. Ambrose can interfere in a match and be introduced in the story.

CM Punk is the overwhelming face in the scenario, but he is the WWE Champion and likely will remain that throughout the summer. I am leading the Dean Ambrose bandwagon, but obviously am not expecting or thinking he should be up against the champion to start.

I think the most potential is in Ambrose costing a title victory and feuding with Daniel Bryan. It would turn Bryan in to the face, while allowing and encouraging everyone to take part in the YES chants. After all, Bryan is the one who dumped AJ.

Bryan needs to keep his touch of arrogance and annoyance. Those qualities, in addition to being portrayed as the face up against the wacky heel duo, will be similar to Kurt Angle's or Chris Jericho's characters in the past. Not the nicest person, can be tough to deal with—but you just have to cheer them.

I've had fans talk to me about a heel AJ and Daniel Bryan duo being the next Macho Man and Miss Elizabeth.

First off, no—not even close. Secondly, I don't want the king and queen, I want crazy Bonnie and Clyde. Dean Ambrose and AJ Lee are selling crazy and I'm buying it


----------



## HBK15

I don't want to see Dean Ambrose with any tipe of manager or partner. He should go solo.


----------



## Silent KEEL

He stole that post from the Bleacher Report, lol. It was posted just recently in the AJ thread, too. At least don't act like wrote that out yourself, bro.


----------



## Dice Darwin

Kuchiki said:


> Don't mind me if that come across as a stupid answer to his question, and a massive waste of time. Is it an acquired taste that only smarks get? Can it not be explained in a few videos and reasonably constructed posts?


It really is ridiculous to ask someone to go read 1300 posts to understand something like this. It wouldn't take more than showing a few of his matches or promos to show why Ambrose is so hyped.


----------



## Rated R™

Ambrose with a manager has to be the stupidest idea I have ever heard.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Read the report, and WOW Regal, the fuck have you created?


----------



## krai999

I think regal wanted Ambrose to embrance the hate and it had succeeded. As time passed by the longer regal waited the more anger and frustration ambrose had gotten resulting in that match


----------



## Chris22

Can't believe this thread has this many pages, you all must be very excited about his debut. I am too as i saw him at Axxess and in the dark match before RAW the night after Mania. I must say he did ooze more character then 90% of the roster those 2 times i saw him live.


----------



## rickym

Chris22 said:


> Can't believe this thread has this many pages, you all must be very excited about his debut. I am too as i saw him at Axxess and in the dark match before RAW the night after Mania. I must say he did ooze more character then 90% of the roster those 2 times i saw him live.


do you know when you see a guy and you just know he has something special about him, you just feel that given the exposure to the world he will excell and become every bit as good as you thought he could be, thats the feeling i have when i see dean ambrose, he truly has the IT factor that only comes around every 10 years in wrestling, he can talk, he can wrestle, he is highly entertaining, when he speaks you listen, just like when the rock or austin spoke you listened to every word, you absorbed it in and you fuckin loved it, since the first promo i saw of dean ambrose i new straight away this guy was different, in 1 promo he has me hooked enough to say im now an official fan of his work, and he can work a match so good that wrestlemania main events in the future WILL feature him, wwe is about to be injected with a breath of fresh air, and i for one cannot wait,


p.s i may get shot for this, but what a perfect way for ambrose to become huge? have him feud with and BEAT the undertaker at WRESTLEMANIA, in a match that is even more epic and brutal than the awesome hell in a cell match last WM, wont happen, but id love that


----------



## krai999

rickym said:


> do you know when you see a guy and you just know he has something special about him, you just feel that given the exposure to the world he will excell and become every bit as good as you thought he could be, thats the feeling i have when i see dean ambrose, he truly has the IT factor that only comes around every 10 years in wrestling, he can talk, he can wrestle, he is highly entertaining, when he speaks you listen, just like when the rock or austin spoke you listened to every word, you absorbed it in and you fuckin loved it, since the first promo i saw of dean ambrose i new straight away this guy was different, in 1 promo he has me hooked enough to say im now an official fan of his work, and he can work a match so good that wrestlemania main events in the future WILL feature him, wwe is about to be injected with a breath of fresh air, and i for one cannot wait,
> 
> 
> p.s i may get shot for this, but what a perfect way for ambrose to become huge? have him feud with and BEAT the undertaker at WRESTLEMANIA, in a match that is even more epic and brutal than the awesome hell in a cell match last WM, wont happen, but id love that


why not him and austin having a fued where austin returns at wm instead i mean in an interview austin said that his work was inspired by brian pillman and raven while when dean cuts promos it's those two ambrose reminds me of and if austin sees that then we might witness a feud for him and austin later

undertaker has worked his ass off for that streak that is part of his legacy for people to remember him by


----------



## rickym

krai999 said:


> why not him and austin having a fued where austin returns at wm instead i mean in an interview austin said that his work was inspired by brian pillman and raven while when dean cuts promos it's those two ambrose reminds me of and if austin sees that then we might witness a feud for him and austin later
> 
> undertaker has worked his ass off for that streak that is part of his legacy for people to remember him by


austin v ambrose would be so epic!!


----------



## Starbuck

rickym said:


> p.s i may get shot for this, but what a perfect way for ambrose to become huge? have him feud with and BEAT the undertaker at WRESTLEMANIA, in a match that is even more epic and brutal than the awesome hell in a cell match last WM, wont happen, but id love that


:lmao :lmao Seriously? :lmao :lmao


----------



## Kazzenn

Starbuck said:


> :lmao :lmao Seriously? :lmao :lmao


I like to think they're joking.


----------



## Beatles123

So i'm too lazy to skim through things...does dean win the FCW title?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Regal/Ambrose is probably one of the best, if not THE best, feud ever in FCW history. Husky Harris/Richie Steamboat comes second for me.

Ambrose/Rollins had the best set of matches in FCW history too.

Ambrose is that once in a lifetime lighting in a bottle in wrestling (i.e. Steve Austin, CM Punk, Brock Lesnar). WWE would be astronomically stupid to let him slide.


----------



## BrianAmbrose

Starbuck said:


> :lmao :lmao Seriously? :lmao :lmao


I have a better one. I think he should make his debut at the Royal Rumble and WIN IT. 
Then challenge The Undertaker for the World Heavyweight Title in the opening match... end his streak, enter himself into the money in the bank, win that.. then cash in one the Rock in the main event.


----------



## krai999

A MUST SEE HERE.dean ambrose was like the bryan danielson of promos


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

BrianAmbrose said:


> I have a better one. I think he should make his debut at the Royal Rumble and WIN IT.
> Then challenge The Undertaker for the World Heavyweight Title in the opening match... end his streak, enter himself into the money in the bank, win that.. then cash in one the Rock in the main event.


damn:damn His charisma would probably justify that kinda push tbh thou. lol


----------



## Kazzenn

BrianAmbrose said:


> I have a better one. I think he should make his debut at the Royal Rumble and WIN IT.
> Then challenge The Undertaker for the World Heavyweight Title in the opening match... end his streak, enter himself into the money in the bank, win that.. then cash in one the Rock in the main event.


I will say he should eventually have a feud with Undertaker. Would be some dark shit.


----------



## southerncross412

Just get the man on TV for fuck sake


----------



## Striker

This guy is doomed to fail. 

The one who makes it to the top is never the on expected.

And I really like Ambrose.


----------



## Kazzenn

Striker said:


> This guy is doomed to fail.
> 
> The one who makes it to the top is never the on expected.
> 
> And I really like Ambrose.


Steve Austin and The Rock say hi. Both were expected to be as great as they were.


----------



## krai999

Striker said:


> This guy is doomed to fail.
> 
> The one who makes it to the top is never the on expected.
> 
> And I really like Ambrose.


1000 says that he fails the wellness policy


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

WWE probably doesn't have the highest intention of pushing him to status that some marks in here are thinking. But he will go the DB and Ryder route and be a self made man.


----------



## AntMan

Kazzenn said:


> Steve Austin and The Rock say hi. Both were expected to be as great as they were.


Exactly. I mean Austin was tapped to be a future star in his early years. People in the business always liked his look and thought he had potential. Rock had a rocket put up his ass on day one. Hogan was always pushed as a big deal. So to say it's never the one that's expected is a load of crap.

And I'm not saying Ambrose will reach that level, but he's the guy with the IT factor in FCW.


----------



## The High King

a guy can have the look, the skill, the talent etc...dont mean the wwe cannot fuck it up or misuse him either


----------



## Kazzenn

The High King said:


> a guy can have the look, the skill, the talent etc...dont mean the wwe cannot fuck it up or misuse him either


Also true. I am midly hyped and honestly I'm not saying he will be as successful as Austin or Rock, or get pushed like those two did, but it is entirely possible.


----------



## AntMan

The High King said:


> a guy can have the look, the skill, the talent etc...dont mean the wwe cannot fuck it up or misuse him either


Definitely, but just because he's got a little hype doesn't automatically mean WWE will fuck him up. This myth that all top guys were unexpected is laughable BTW. Rock and Hogan were always pushed hard.


----------



## Kazzenn

He just jobbed to a local wrestler in a dark match.

Thoughts?


----------



## AntMan

Wow that's interesting to say the least. Wonder what the point of that was unless Ambrose went nuts after the loss. Or maybe they had him job to a jobber to see if he would be bitch about it.


----------



## Kazzenn

AntMan said:


> Wow that's interesting to say the least. Wonder what the point of that was unless Ambrose went nuts after the loss. Or maybe they had him job to a jobber to see if he would be bitch about it.


From what I read it looks like he just simply lost. This is the second time he's jobbed so who knows.

Whatever the reasons I don't like.


----------



## AntMan

Kazzenn said:


> From what I read it looks like he just simply lost. This is the second time he's jobbed so who knows.
> 
> Whatever the reasons I don't like.


The first time he lost was against Seth Rollins, so I don't have any issues with that. It's not like Ambrose hasn't lost to Rollins before.


----------



## nugoyxi

It was Big E Langston


----------



## BrianAmbrose

Kazzenn said:


> He just jobbed to a local wrestler in a *dark match*.
> 
> Thoughts?


No thoughts what so ever. He probably cut his usual promo pre match and they wanted to test how the crowd would react when he gets beaten. Which by textbook definition they are supposed to be satisfied.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

Big E Langston is not a "local jobber."


----------



## Kazzenn

TheSupremeForce said:


> Big E Langston is not a "local jobber."


That is what the match report told me. Didn't mention any name at all.

Now it makes more sense.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Relax. It's a dark show. It's to test where they want to go with him.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

Kazzenn said:


> That is what the match report told me. Didn't mention any name at all.
> 
> Now it makes more sense.


It would have been pretty funny for Ambrose to randomly job to a local jobber at a house show though. This forum might have imploded. 

Big E's no Ambrose, obviously, but he does move pretty well for his size. His ring work is a huge step up from guys like Zeke, Titus, and Mason Ryan.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

TheSupremeForce said:


> It would have been pretty funny for Ambrose to randomly job to a local jobber at a house show though. This forum might have imploded.
> 
> Big E's no Ambrose, obviously, but he does move pretty well for his size. His ring work is a huge step up from guys like Zeke, Titus, and Mason Ryan.


The forum is already shifty about the idea of him siding with AJ, WWE best not F with Ambrose. This Big E Langston, is he credible in any way?


----------



## krai999

swagger_ROCKS said:


> The forum is already shifty about the idea of him siding with AJ, WWE best not F with Ambrose. This Big E Langston, is he credible in any way?











just vince and his love for big men again


----------



## Kazzenn

His head is so small


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

LOL @ Zeke/Mason 2.0. If he's more versatile in the ring than Zeke, then whatever, I guess.


----------



## AntMan

swagger_ROCKS said:


> The forum is already shifty about the idea of him siding with AJ, WWE best not F with Ambrose. This Big E Langston, is he credible in any way?


Eh, he seems really stiff and uncomfortable in the ring to me. He's got a good look and he's Cena's workout buddy, so don't be surprised if he gets a decent push upon his debut.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

AntMan said:


> Eh, he seems really stiff and uncomfortable in the ring to me. He's got a good look and he's Cena's workout buddy, so don't be surprised if he gets a decent push upon his debut.


Well, I am all for peeps getting better through time. TBH over time Ziggler is a dude who got exceedingly better in all aspects.


----------



## AntMan

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Well, I am all for peeps getting better through time. TBH over time Ziggler is a dude who got exceedingly better in all aspects.


Oh yeah definitely, hopefully Big E becomes a great powerhouse wrestler. He would be best in a tag team though IMO. He and Ryback would make a good monster team ala LOD or Powers of Pain.


----------



## BrianAmbrose

Big E Langston also beat Heath Slater, Antonio Cesaro and Hunico at houseshows/dark matches while they were already active members of the roster. 
So if he's already beating a former Summerslam Main Eventer, an undefeated guy and the runner up in the battle royal that made Mark Henry start his push... then I wouldn't be concerned about them having him beat somebody who is yet to make a whisper on WWE television. They probably wanted to introduce Langston to the audience and also continue to get live crowds used to Ambrose since he seems to be getting a "word of mouth" build..... kill two birds with one stone throw them in a match together. Lets not over think this. Even though I pretty much did lol.


----------



## Steve.

Iv'e been thinking for a while, aided most probably by Regal's commentary, that Langston is going to be built up as the protogé(sp?) of Henry. Henry hasn't got too long left in him really plus with injuries i think they will use him for a little longer in-ring whilst giving Langston the exposure/rub as his replacement and then become is manager (I can see Henry becomming an Agent or simular... but then again he has kid's so he may want to properly retire) 

Thinking about it, Langston has had quite a few dark matches lately so i would assume he is closeish to being brought up. I personally think they are waiting for Henry to recover before debuting Langston so they come together.


----------



## Stanford

AntMan said:


> Eh, he seems really stiff and uncomfortable in the ring to me. He's got a good look and he's Cena's workout buddy, so don't be surprised if he gets a decent push upon his debut.



I thought both he and Dallas looked like a million bucks in their recent match, but I'm not familiar enough with either one to say it was Big E's doing.


----------



## Stanford

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Well, I am all for peeps getting better through time. TBH over time Ziggler is a dude who got exceedingly better in all aspects.


Exactly. As a fan, you should want every wrestler to succeed. Not have an aneurysm every time someone you don't fancy appears on television. 

Batista is a guy who didn't have a whole lot going for him outside of look and a bit of charisma, but he turned into a good worker, a good talker, and did a ton for the company. People need to learn to give people a shot; and not just for a couple of matches.


----------



## James1o1o

Going to get shot for this but just like to point out, with the history of WWE, you can expect him in a few squash matches for a good few months. He is not going to main event and get the WWE title on the day of his debut. WWE care about ratings and sales not whether the iwc love the guy or not.


----------



## Kazzenn

James1o1o said:


> Going to get shot for this but just like to point out, with the history of WWE, you can expect him in a few squash matches for a good few months. He is not going to main event and get the WWE title on the day of his debut. WWE care about ratings and sales not whether the iwc love the guy or not.


I don't think anybody wants that at all.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

Stanford said:


> I thought both he and Dallas looked like a million bucks in their recent match, but I'm not familiar enough with either one to say it was Big E's doing.


I think Big E's quite good for his size/dimensions, but he does seem better as the guy who throws his opponent around for most of a match (he did sell Bo's World's Worst Spear like a champ at the end of that match). On the other hand, I don't think Big E's fairly recent match against Seth Rollins was very good, because Big E kept trying to oversell body shots from a guy he outweighs by 80 lbs.


----------



## truk83

Getting back to Ambrose now. I think he is Wrestling's Kurt Cobain. No, I don't think he will commit suicide, but his character says a whole lot similar to Cobain. Being homeless at a young age will that do that to you, so this doesn't surprise me at all. He also reminds of a Stone Cold Steve Austin as well because he won't be the "good guy" in terms of what he says, but fans will draw to him, and naturally cheer this man. Punk tried to be anti-establishment like Austin, but I think Ambrose will do much better simply because he is naturally fit for it.


----------



## Matt Mendez JR

If Bobby Roode is the It factor of professional wrestling, then this guy will be the Lio Messi of professional wrestling.


----------



## krai999

truk83 said:


> Getting back to Ambrose now. I think he is Wrestling's Kurt Cobain. No, I don't think he will commit suicide, but his character says a whole lot similar to Cobain. Being homeless at a young age will that do that to you, so this doesn't surprise me at all. He also reminds of a Stone Cold Steve Austin as well because he won't be the "good guy" in terms of what he says, but fans will draw to him, and naturally cheer this man. Punk tried to be anti-establishment like Austin, but I think Ambrose will do much better simply because he is naturally fit for it.


did you know austin's promos were influenced by raven and pillman?


----------



## VoiceOfTheVoiceles

I found this short video on youtube, somebody recorded a bit of Ambrose/Regal 2. If you didn't hear the results and want to wait until it's out to see don't watch this because it shows the end result.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Anything new? updates?


----------



## Kazzenn

Wsupden said:


> Anything new? updates?


Nope. He beat Riley at a house show yesterday and Rollins/Ambrose IV is tomorrow. Not much else is happening.


----------



## BrianAmbrose

Spoiler



Him not being at either FCW/NXT tapping means they don't plan on using him on that show which has enough episodes to last until the end of July/early August.



If he's going to debut soon it will be on a main show.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

The calm before the storm I see.


----------



## James1o1o

Even CM Punk is jumping on the Ambrose bandwagon.

https://twitter.com/CMPunk/status/214140921284014080


----------



## Kazzenn

It's obvious he's trying to make me actually want to watch NWO, well I won't be fooled dammit :barkley


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Kazzenn said:


> It's obvious he's trying to make me actually want to watch NWO, well I won't be fooled dammit :barkley


Debut at NWO? Would be crazy tbh. Wouldn't be surprised seeing as crazy is what the theme is these days. :agree:


----------



## The Arseache Kid

Ambrose to run down and kiss Kane before battering Punk, Bryan and AJ all at once.


----------



## Kazzenn

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Debut at NWO? Would be crazy tbh. Wouldn't be surprised seeing as crazy is what the theme is these days. :agree:


I don't think he is but I do believe Punk is trying to make us believe he is. Although Punk did spoil Heyman

I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO BELIVE ANYMORE


----------



## CamillePunk

James1o1o said:


> Even CM Punk is jumping on the Ambrose bandwagon.
> 
> https://twitter.com/CMPunk/status/214140921284014080


I guess you missed the long match he and Ambrose had in FCW last year. Punk's been all about Ambrose for a long time now.


----------



## CM Jewels

CamillePunk said:


> I guess you missed the long match he and Ambrose had in FCW last year. *Punk's been all about Ambrose for a long time now.*


This.


----------



## Ray

I don't get that picture


----------



## THANOS

psx71 said:


> I don't get that picture


It's a picture of Dean Ambrose walking down the ramp, matching Punk's status, which beckons the debut of Ambrose! Hope that clears it up for you.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia

i have no idea why you people are on this guy's nuts so badly. what's his gimmick, a school shooter? please, i hope the WWE never puts this nutjob on raw or smackdown. the dude reminds me of one of those weird high school loners that you steer clear from because of how much of a freak he appears to be. he also has no right to feud with foley, who is LEAGUES above him.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia

*WHY do so many people ride dean ambrose's nuts so hard?*

although i'm not a fan of daniel bryan, i think he's better for the sport than this freak. his gimmick is absolutely terrible. he reminds me of some school shooter. i know he's trying to go for that "i'm psycho" gimmick, but he comes off as a total tool in the process. not only that, but he has the most retarded entrance i've ever seen. you people are delusional if you think this guy will somehow magically improve the overall product. the only people ambrose appeals to (IMO) are losers and people who are crazy as shit themselves.


----------



## Kazzenn

Geralt of Rivia said:


> i have no idea why you people are on this guy's nuts so badly. what's his gimmick, a school shooter? please, i hope the WWE never puts this nutjob on raw or smackdown. the dude reminds me of one of those weird high school loners that you steer clear from because of how much of a freak he appears to be. he also has no right to feud with foley, who is LEAGUES above him.


I've come to the conclusion you're a troll.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: WHY do so many people ride dean ambrose's nuts so hard?*

cause they're out of vaseline ? :troll


----------



## Art Vandaley

*Re: WHY do so many people ride dean ambrose's nuts so hard?*

Because his promos are incredibly intense and make you believe he wants you to hurt his opponent, which very few wrestlers can pull off. He is better on the mic than anyone on the current roster and used right can revitalise the product by adding some much needed edginess to it which has been sorely lacking since the AE.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: WHY do so many people ride dean ambrose's nuts so hard?*

He is a re-incarnated Brian Pillman, that alone makes him awesome.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: WHY do so many people ride dean ambrose's nuts so hard?*

If you've seen ANY of his promos in FCW you'd know why all of us praise the guy so much, and when he finally debuts and you hear the crowd explode and instantly cheer/boo loudly, you'll understand. Dean Ambrose is the very definition of the "IT" factor, and it oozes out of him in everything he does.

I think the #1 reason we like him is because he "cares" so much about being the best and being controversial at any costs. The guy loves to rock the boat and poke rattlesnakes and it shows. He doesn't care what people think about him, and seems like he won't compromise himself for anyone or anything.

The guy is deadset on making EVERY feud he's ever in, no matter how minor, "interesting" as seen in his one-off match with Alex Riley last year. He's come from the streets, literally, where he was homeless because his mother and father were either arrested or druggies, and he's overcome all of that to get here, and that passion shows in his promos and presence.

People like him so much because he tries harder then everyone else to be interesting and unforgettable.


----------



## Kazzenn

*Re: WHY do so many people ride dean ambrose's nuts so hard?*

I have never seen you make a good point about anything.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: WHY do so many people ride dean ambrose's nuts so hard?*

Interesting. Didn't realize Dean Ambrose was a Raw superstar yet. Is he working Raw dark matches now or something?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

*Re: WHY do so many people ride dean ambrose's nuts so hard?*

Let's wait until he actually debuts on the show that we watch on tv that matter before we can give him criticism or praise.

I'm not going to feed into this thread like others because the way you know it's a trolling is that he's directing it at Ambrose fans instead of giving the wrestler himself criticism.

/*close thread


----------



## Kazzenn

*Re: WHY do so many people ride dean ambrose's nuts so hard?*



Rocky Mark said:


> cause they're out of vaseline ? :troll


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: WHY do so many people ride dean ambrose's nuts so hard?*



Geralt of Rivia said:


> although i'm not a fan of daniel bryan, i think he's better for the sport than this freak. his gimmick is absolutely terrible. he reminds me of some school shooter. i know he's trying to go for that "i'm psycho" gimmick, but he comes off as a total tool in the process. not only that, but he has the most retarded entrance i've ever seen. you people are delusional if you think this guy will somehow magically improve the overall product. the only people ambrose appeals to (IMO) are losers and people who are crazy as shit themselves.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Geralt of Rivia said:


> i have no idea why you people are on this guy's nuts so badly. what's his gimmick, a school shooter? please, i hope the WWE never puts this nutjob on raw or smackdown. the dude reminds me of one of those weird high school loners that you steer clear from because of how much of a freak he appears to be. he also has no right to feud with foley, who is LEAGUES above him.


Are people really suppose to take this seriously and try to say something back without dropping down to your level?


----------



## WrestlingFan96

*Re: WHY do so many people ride dean ambrose's nuts so hard?*

Who?


----------



## Stanford

Geralt of Rivia said:


> i have no idea why you people are on this guy's nuts so badly. what's his gimmick, a school shooter? please, i hope the WWE never puts this nutjob on raw or smackdown. the dude reminds me of one of those weird high school loners that you steer clear from because of how much of a freak he appears to be. he also has no right to feud with foley, who is LEAGUES above him.


^ (Still real to him, dammit)


----------



## imnotastar

*Re: WHY do so many people ride dean ambrose's nuts so hard?*

that's the same thing i wanna know, it's funny to me that they praise this nobody so much. he will be nothing more than a jobber in a years time. garan-damn-teed.


----------



## Amazing_Cult

*Re: WHY do so many people ride dean ambrose's nuts so hard?*



imnotastar said:


> that's the same thing i wanna know, it's funny to me that they praise this nobody so much. he will be nothing more than a jobber in a years time. garan-damn-teed.


Its going to be hard for Ambrose to job when 80% of the people backstage as the ones who are riding his nuts so hard. Going to be hard for Ambrose to job when he is being called the best prospect the WWE has produced/had in the last 5 years.

Yeah, he is definitely going to be jobbing, especially with how much support and the fan base he already has unk2


----------



## Kazzenn

*Re: WHY do so many people ride dean ambrose's nuts so hard?*



imnotastar said:


> that's the same thing i wanna know, it's funny to me that they praise this nobody so much. he will be nothing more than a jobber in a years time. garan-damn-teed.


It can't possibly be because he's something different and extremely talented.


----------



## stonefort

It'll be interesting to see how they try to get him over and whether it works. The potential is clearly there. He's got a Rowdy Roddy vibe to him.

Nowadays it seems the intro can make or break a character, so I assume they are waiting for the perfect way to debut him.

There are so many new guys on the main (Raw and Smackdown) roster now. We've got Brodus, Sandow, and Ryback squashing people to get over. They tried to get Tensai over by beating Cena. Didn't seem to work. Titus and D Young got almost no intro at all, they just showed up and started having tag matches. Same with Bateman who just started showing up as random jobber in squash matches.

Hopefully they think up some interesting way to debut Ambrose. It's tough to stand out with a half dozen other new guys running around trying to get attention.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: WHY do so many people ride dean ambrose's nuts so hard?*



imnotastar said:


> that's the same thing i wanna know, it's funny to me that they praise this nobody so much. he will be nothing more than a jobber in a years time. garan-damn-teed.


Care to wager your account on it? Come on I dare you!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Pretty sure when Punk thinks Ambrose is their "secret weapon", Ambrose is obviously going to have a very memorable debut and shit. Punk has a lot of pull backstage now, he's the champ and among the top merch sellers in the company, I really think if he believes someone is worth all this buzz, something is bount to happen.


----------



## Chrome

Based on what BrianAmbrose posted, I'm almost 90 to 95 percent sure Dean will debut on the 1000th episode of Raw, hopefully beating the shit out of Mick Foley, and setting up an Extreme Rules match at SummerSlam.


----------



## Silent KEEL

I don't care for him coming in against Foley, I'd rather he gets built up in front of a WWE crowd before going against Foley. The casuals won't care about him right away, and the kids aren't going to care about Mick Foley enough to care that Ambrose is attacking him. I want them to feud, but it should be down the line.


----------



## Chrome

I see your point, and the issue is that crowds these days generally suck and hardly pop for anyone and they certainly wouldn't pop for anyone new and debuting. That's why I badly want him to debut tomorrow night at NWO or the next night on Raw. No doubt the New York/New Jersey crowd would give him a massive pop, I'm confident of that. 

And we've seen plenty of guys get built up this year, from Sandow, Cesaro, Ryback, and Tensai briefly, I think someone needs to come in and make an immediate impact, and Ambrose is perfect for that role, and attacking a legend like Foley would do the trick. Key is, they need to do it in front of the right crowd.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

I doubt that him and Foley are gonna feud anymore. Well at least from what I've read online about HHH not liking Foley that much, and they haven't tweeted each other in a while. I'd really like for him to debut on Monday, but I'm still thinking the 1000th episode is when he'll debut.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Honestly, him debuting at NWO wouldn't be all that bad. The smarky crowd should give him the most support.


----------



## Duke6881

I joined this forum because of this Ambrose thread ...absolutely love the guy and i am the creator of the Ambrose/Moxley Compilation Video that's 19 minutes long ..it was posted in here last week..nice to meet fellow Ambrose Marks


----------



## THANOS

Duke6881 said:


> I joined this forum because of this Ambrose thread ...absolutely love the guy and i am the creator of the Ambrose/Moxley Compilation Video that's 19 minutes long ..it was posted in here last week..nice to meet fellow Ambrose Marks


Nicely done man! I loved that compilation and sent it to many of my buds who used to be into wrestling to try and get them re-interested. Needless to say it worked and they said once that guy debuts they will start watching religiously again.


----------



## Duke6881

THANOS said:


> Nicely done man! I loved that compilation and sent it to many of my buds who used to be into wrestling to try and get them re-interested. Needless to say it worked and they said once that guy debuts they will start watching religiously again.


Oh wow. Well that's good to know that's why i created the video. I talk about Ambrose a lot and instead of me sending all these individual Promos. I said how about 1 video with some of his best promos to just sell this guy to people like I've been doing for months. So it's good to know my video has helped sell some people on the guy. I actually only found this website because I checked my statistics on my video and it said a lot of video views came from this site.I've been told that I'm over hyping the guy which is total BS because if WWE don't water him down. You can't stop his bright future


----------



## Cactus

Got a link to this video? Still not fully sold on Ambrose. Though I've only seen his match against Regal and the odd dark match clip.


----------



## THANOS

Cactus said:


> Got a link to this video? Still not fully sold on Ambrose. Though I've only seen his match against Regal and the odd dark match clip.







13:05 onward for FCW promos


----------



## Duke6881

krai999 said:


> A MUST SEE HERE.dean ambrose was like the bryan danielson of promos


HERE IT IS


----------



## BrianAmbrose

Duke6881 said:


> I joined this forum because of this Ambrose thread ...absolutely love the guy and i am the creator of the Ambrose/Moxley Compilation Video that's 19 minutes long ..it was posted in here last week..nice to meet fellow Ambrose Marks


lol that is the exact reason why I joined this thread too....


----------



## rickym

makes me laugh when people say 'i cant understand why your so hyped on this nobody, hes gunna be a jobber blah blah blah' 

1, dean has been 'THE MAN' in every indie promotion hes been in, he went to FCW and was so KNOWN already that he became 'THE MAN' in FCW straight away, and why? cuz the guys freaking awesome at what he is doing, his character is a crazy motherfucker, and edgey over the top son of a bitch who will keep you glued to your seat to see what he does next, 

these people saying he looks shit are probably related to the people who said stone cold steve austin looked shit when he first debuted, or who said rocky maivia was crap and would be nothing, 

your lack of eye for talent is scary,

next you will be telling me/us that seth rollins is gunna be a part of the new generation JOB SQUAD too, pft,


----------



## Dries_L

I saw that in a certain promo he says his cousin was taken away from him.
Let him debut as Aj's cousin (since they both have a psycho character now) and beat the hell out of the three men circling arround her now 
Or at least out of Bryan since he dumped Aj


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Anybody see a wild Dean around the NWO area. Pics, dirt, scoops? (Y)


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Anybody see a wild Dean around the NWO area. Pics, dirt, scoops? (Y)


Wait, he was seen around there or you're asking if anyone has seen him around there? Even if he was he's probably backstage only or something.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Wsupden said:


> Wait, he was seen around there or *you're asking if anyone has seen him around there? Even if he was he's probably backstage only or something.*


Yeah, this. I got a feeling something might go down tonight. Not a big feeling, but a slight one.


----------



## Stad

*Re: WHY do so many people ride dean ambrose's nuts so hard?*



Geralt of Rivia said:


> although i'm not a fan of daniel bryan, i think he's better for the sport than this freak. his gimmick is absolutely terrible. he reminds me of some school shooter. i know he's trying to go for that "i'm psycho" gimmick, but he comes off as a total tool in the process. not only that, but he has the most retarded entrance i've ever seen. you people are delusional if you think this guy will somehow magically improve the overall product. the only people ambrose appeals to (IMO) are losers and people who are crazy as shit themselves.


lol @ this terrible post.


----------



## imnotastar

you guys should check out this thread about ambrose. #GOLD

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/622611-dean-amborse.html


----------



## Duke6881

That's good Ambrose already have haters.all the great ones do


----------



## navybluehoodie

imnotastar said:


> you guys should check out this thread about ambrose. #GOLD
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/622611-dean-amborse.html


lol
terrible thread, terrible rant.


----------



## Duke6881

Next we'll hear Ambrose vs Rollins last year was just a horrible match haha!!


----------



## Punked Up

*Re: WHY do so many people ride dean ambrose's nuts so hard?*



Geralt of Rivia said:


> although i'm not a fan of daniel bryan, i think he's better for the sport than this freak. his gimmick is absolutely terrible. he reminds me of some school shooter. i know he's trying to go for that "i'm psycho" gimmick, but he comes off as a total tool in the process. not only that, but he has the most retarded entrance i've ever seen. you people are delusional if you think this guy will somehow magically improve the overall product. the only people ambrose appeals to (IMO) are losers and people who are crazy as shit themselves.


1) He's supposed to be a tool. He's the heel.

2) Inform me of your personal experiences with school shooters and then tell me the similarities between them and Ambrose. I'm sure you have concrete evidence/personal experience to support your claim right? Right?

3) What entrance? The 10 foot one in FCW where he basically just walks to the ring? Don't even bother talking about theme b/c almost every FCW guy changes their theme on RAW or SD. Have you seen an actual entrance at a House Show? If so, please elaborate on your experience watching him, and explain what you didn't like.

4) Ambrose isn't supposed to appeal to anyone. Once again, he's a heel, and a loner "IDGAF" type heel nonetheless.

5) Would you mind not insulting people in your posts? I can respect the fact that you have a different opinion (and I'm no Ambrose mark, I just think he has potential and want him to debut) but there isn't any reason to insult "us people" for no reason. I don't mean to sound like a hypersensitive D-Bag, but that's uncalled for.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Duke6881 said:


> Next we'll hear Ambrose vs Rollins last year was just a horrible match haha!!


Nobody would dare tbh. That was THE best match of that year.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Yeah, this. I got a feeling something might go down tonight. Not a big feeling, but a slight one.


I dunno, I mean maybe he'll be backstage discussing debut scenarios with Vince or something, but I don't see anyone wrestling tonight that he can immediately place himself in a feud with.


----------



## THANOS

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Nobody would dare tbh. That was THE best match of that year.


That Chris Hero/Rollins hater that posts predominantly in the NXT/FCW section has said that match sucked and was one of the worst matches he's ever seen . So I wouldn't put it past some haters to stoop that low.


----------



## Kratosx23

rickym said:


> makes me laugh when people say 'i cant understand why your so hyped on this nobody, hes gunna be a jobber blah blah blah'
> 
> 1, dean has been 'THE MAN' in every indie promotion hes been in, he went to FCW and was so KNOWN already that he became 'THE MAN' in FCW straight away, and why? cuz the guys freaking awesome at what he is doing, his character is a crazy motherfucker, and edgey over the top son of a bitch who will keep you glued to your seat to see what he does next,
> 
> these people saying he looks shit are probably related to the people who said stone cold steve austin looked shit when he first debuted, or who said rocky maivia was crap and would be nothing,
> 
> your lack of eye for talent is scary,
> 
> next you will be telling me/us that seth rollins is gunna be a part of the new generation JOB SQUAD too, pft,


To be fair, I don't think Rollins's ceiling is anywhere near as high as Ambrose's. He's too limited on the mic, so he'll probably have a John Morrison role, whereas Dean could be the top heel in the company, if they don't ruin him (which I wouldn't be surprised if they do. I know Punk said he'll do everything he can to make sure that doesn't happen, but I just don't know with this company).


----------



## THANOS

Tyrion Lannister said:


> To be fair, I don't think Rollins's ceiling is anywhere near as high as Ambrose's. He's too limited on the mic, so he'll probably have a John Morrison role, whereas Dean could be the top heel in the company, if they don't ruin him (which I wouldn't be surprised if they do. I know Punk said he'll do everything he can to make sure that doesn't happen, but I just don't know with this company).


Agreed. We won't know for sure until a couple years from now! If someone like Daniel Bryan can win the world title within 2 years in the company, than observing where Ambrose is 2 years from now should be a good indication of if the company is using him correctly, and taking advantage of his unlimited potential. 

Put it this way, Dean Ambrose's potential if he puts on some much needed muscle to look the part of a badass, is a dark version of stone cold Steve Austin. The guy is "that good", seriously, and he doesn't seem to get complacent like CM Punk get's, so he most likely will be the same aggressive passionate trash talker he is right now throughout his WWE career. He reminds me most of a ROH/IWA CM Punk and an ECW/WWF '96 Steve Austin hybrid, where he doesn't give a shit what anybody says, and will stop at nothing to be the biggest star in the company.


----------



## Kratosx23

He's nowhere near as good as Austin (in my opinion, I rank Austin above everyone) and I wouldn't rank him near Punk when Punk's at his best, but he's easily (along with Sandow) the best prospect they've had in a while and he could be a huge star, so I hope they don't fuck up with him.

He has to win at least the WHC, I would think. I mean, if a complete loser like Ziggler can do it...


----------



## THANOS

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He's nowhere near as good as Austin (in my opinion, I rank Austin above everyone) and I wouldn't rank him near Punk when Punk's at his best, but he's easily (along with Sandow) the best prospect they've had in a while and he could be a huge star, so I hope they don't fuck up with him.
> 
> He has to win at least the WHC, I would think. I mean, if a complete loser like Ziggler can do it...


Maybe not but he's the only guy in the past 12 years that can even hold a candle to the potential that ECW/WWF 96' Austin had. I hate those comparison threads as much as the next guy, but Ambrose is exactly the real deal and I wouldn't laugh off that comparison like I would at an "Orton/Austin" comparison.

Dean Ambrose has a way of capturing the audience in his promos that only guys like The Rock, and Austin could do IMO. I don't know what it is about him, whether it's his wording, diction, passion, or energy, but the guy has that never say die attitude that made Austin so great. Nothing about him gives off a complacent vibe, and he's deadset on making every promo he gives, and any feud he's in, a compelling aura that screams "watch me". If anyone has the potential to capture a generation and unseat Cena as the new face of the company it's Ambrose.


----------



## x78

THANOS said:


> Put it this way, Dean Ambrose's potential if he puts on some much needed muscle


Why do people think Dean's size is an issue or that he needs to add muscle, have you seen him recently? The guy is absolutely massive.


----------



## THANOS

x78 said:


> Why do people think Dean's size is an issue or that he needs to add muscle, have you seen him recently? The guy is absolutely massive.


I have and think he's about Miz's size now which is good, but I'm thinking about his the perception that the casuals will get. The casuals are what transformed stone cold steve austin into *STONE COLD STEVE AUSTIN*!! I think adding some muscles couldn't hurt him and would help him get over more with the casuals! If he at least got to Austin's size, the casuals could believe him kicking Big Show around like a giant stuffed animal.


----------



## Amazing_Cult

......What?

Daniel Bryan has beaten the Big Show on multiple occasions.....dude has only started being credible in this last heel run. People keep forgetting that Dean Ambrose isn't short, the dude is a legit 6'4 225 pounds. He can add muscle if he wants, but I don't see what it will accomplish. Randy Orton is only 235, 240 on a good day. They basically have the same dimensions, only Ambrose isn't as cut.

Ambrose is fine where he is, there is no need to add muscle.


----------



## THANOS

Amazing_Cult said:


> ......What?
> 
> Daniel Bryan has beaten the Big Show on multiple occasions.....dude has only started being credible in this last heel run. People keep forgetting that Dean Ambrose isn't short, the dude is a legit 6'4 225 pounds. He can add muscle if he wants, but I don't see what it will accomplish. Randy Orton is only 235, 240 on a good day. They basically have the same dimensions, only Ambrose isn't as cut.
> 
> Ambrose is fine where he is, there is no need to add muscle.


He is fine the way he is, but with someone that has the potential that this guy has, I don't want him to just have a successful career, because that would be cutting his potential short. Ambrose can become a game changer, so I'm merely suggesting that all t's are crossed and all i's are dotted, to guarantee that there are no negatives in casual's eyes.


----------



## krai999

i've been a fan of jon moxley since 2010 if only he could add some muscle and get buff then the sky's the limit with this guy


----------



## The Ice King

So I take it, we for real gotta wait a month til the 1000th episode  
Just appear tomorrow!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

The day will arrive fast like it was around the corner. lol


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

swagger_ROCKS said:


> The day will arrive fast like it was around the corner. lol


hopefully, it's been taking far too long for the 1000th episode to come. what if he doesn't debut there, then what? ffffffffffff


----------



## Lastier

Another Raw after a PPV. Another chance to debut Ambrose. Here's to hope that'll he attack Cena at the end of the show/cut a remarkable promo, or do both.


----------



## Duke6881

anybody know if this weeks fcw been uploaded on youtube yet? its ambrose vs rollins right?


----------



## Matt Mendez JR

http://www.sescoops.com/punk-calls-ambrose-wwes-secret-weapon-aw-update/ Punk giving praise to Ambrose.


----------



## diestra408

*This guy has a huge microphone, comparable with the same Stone Cold. Every gesture and movement turned the public, I hope to see soon in WWE.*


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

diestra408 said:


> *This guy has a huge microphone, comparable with the same Stone Cold. Every gesture and movement turned the public, I hope to see soon in WWE.*


His microphone is indeed gigantic, how far was the public turned?


----------



## Duke6881

No big news but apparently cena has jumped on the guys bandwagon as he is now following @thedeanambrose on twitter lol


----------



## The Panda Express

As a Long Island native, I love Mick Foley, but if Ambrose comes out right now and takes him out I would lose my shit!


----------



## Duke6881

Ambrose has to debut tonight or wwe done lost their mind


----------



## Kazzenn

It isn't happening guys just accept it like I did.:sad:


----------



## Duke6881

Kazzenn said:


> It isn't happening guys just accept it like I did.:sad:


I wanted you to be wrong


----------



## navybluehoodie

Isn't Mick Foley going to be on Smackdown as well? There is still a possibility he could debut on Smackdown.
Though, I don't think he needs Foley to debut.


----------



## x78

Dean debuting on SD would be a disaster given that it's not live. I guess tonight is a sign that the whole Foley angle has been dropped. He'll probably just show up when we least expect it.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Yeah, the Foley thing has been dropped it seems, tonight was the perfect opportunity for him to show up. Oh well, maybe it's for the better, although this woulda been a really good storyline imo.


----------



## krai999

remember the cream of the crop always rises back to the top


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Really thought it was gonna be tonight. It will happen thou, in due time, I believe.


----------



## peejay

As soon as Foley came out i thought we'd be seeing Ambroses debut tonight, but it looks like they really have dropped the foley/ambrose angle unless he does so on Smackdown (which would be a terrible decision)


----------



## holycityzoo

I'm going with the 1000th RAW for his debut. Make it epic!


----------



## Duke6881

remember we still got a chance that regal is the gm for a week


----------



## septurum

They don't need to rush him. They already got Tensai, Brodus, Cesaro, Ryback and Sandow trying to get over. I'm thinking that if Ambrose comes out now, he will get lost in the shuffle.


----------



## Kratosx23

septurum said:


> They don't need to rush him. They already got Tensai, Brodus, Cesaro, Ryback and Sandow trying to get over. I'm thinking that if Ambrose comes out now, he will get lost in the shuffle.


Well, they could just drop their plan for all those guys, excluding Sandow, seeing as how they all suck. Then he wouldn't be lost in the shuffle anymore. Problem solved. 

But just debut him on tv already, I'm sick of waiting. He's too damn good to be on the sidelines. I'm almost expecting that we're gonna get to the 1000'th Raw and he still won't debut.


----------



## Kratosx23

Server glitch. Shit, sorry.


----------



## Heel

Dean's promo and match from last night.


----------



## D.M.N.

Entrance begins at 00:28, he gets booed thirty-five seconds later. Good work.


----------



## Tony Tornado

Now he's using the rings of saturn as his finisher. It's too similar to the yes! lock so I hope he goes with the chicken-wing crossface.


----------



## FaveFive

I can't wait until I see this guy hit my television screen!


----------



## Chris22

I'm eagerly awaiting his debut too, saw him at the RAW after Mania in a dark match and at Mania Axxess and he's won me over already.


----------



## Striker

https://mobile.twitter.com/CMPunk/status/214140921284014080


----------



## -Skullbone-

Looking forward to seeing this _very_ colourful personality in the WWE. I really hope he keeps letting rip with those exclamations of how "indestructible" and "invincible" he is. Gives him a really unsettling (in his case, psychotic) edge that the bad guys in the 'E need.


----------



## Duke6881

looks like the foley/ambrose has been killed

@realMickFoley

Finally had a talk with @TheDeanAmbrose . Unique type of cat. We'll probably never exchange holiday cards, but it was good to clear the air.


----------



## -Skullbone-

> looks like the foley/ambrose has been killed
> 
> @realMickFoley
> 
> Finally had a talk with @TheDeanAmbrose . Unique type of cat. We'll probably never exchange holiday cards, but it was good to clear the air.


Consarn it.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

lolz.

Oh well, it seemed like something that was happening a few years too late anyway tbh.


----------



## Kratosx23

Yay. Now Ambrose can get a typical, boring, every day debut (to match his typical, run of the mill, generic persona, right? Fits SO well ) where he plows through Tyson Kidd and Alex Riley, doing matches for no reason where nobody gets over and ends up on Superstars in 6 weeks. Fucking fantastic.


.....In case you can't tell I'm pissed.


----------



## Duke6881

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yay. Now Ambrose can get a typical, boring, every day debut (to match his typical, run of the mill, generic persona, right? Fits SO well ) where he plows through Tyson Kidd and Alex Riley, doing matches for no reason where nobody gets over and ends up on Superstars in 6 weeks. Fucking fantastic.
> 
> 
> .....In case you can't tell I'm pissed.


YEAH ME TOO..they could have done something good with this


----------



## Kratosx23

Whatever. Maybe it's better it doesn't happen since Vince would completely change the entire story arc after a week anyway and nothing would make sense.

They CAN'T debut him like everyone else. He's too unique, and plus, I am DEAD tired of the same fucking squash routine every single week on SmackDown. Different guy, same match. 3 or 4 times a show. Fuck. Me.


----------



## joeysnotright

There's still the possibility of him feuding with Regal. Which is perfectly fine with me. Their feud in FCW was awesome. Why not bring it to a bigger stage? They work together so well, and he can be the one to end Regal's career, just as Regal predicted...


----------



## Kratosx23

Regal in the WWE is an outright, bottom of the barrel jobber, though. Yes, he's a top 10 all time talent but he has absolutely zero credibility on WWE tv. He got put down to pretty much Johnny Curtis level by the end of his run.

Ambrose deserves a good opponent second, a major opponent first. Don't feud him with anyone based on how good his opponent is, make him a star.


----------



## joeysnotright

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Regal in the WWE is an outright, bottom of the barrel jobber, though. Yes, he's a top 10 all time talent but he has absolutely zero credibility on WWE tv. He got put down to pretty much Johnny Curtis level by the end of his run.
> 
> Ambrose deserves a good opponent second, a major opponent first. Don't feud him with anyone based on how good his opponent is, make him a star.


He may be a jobber, but he'd still get a decent pop. Then when Ambrose destroys him, the crowd will be sympathetic towards Regal, who is a more established star than Curtis.
The crowd would be into it after a week or two, and they could continue the fun they had in Florida.

It's another variable. I don't let wrestling upset me anymore. I'm too old.
:jordan2


----------



## Kratosx23

Well, I want the guys I like to be successful, and feuding with a jobber does not set you on the right path for success. 

It would take a LONG time to build Regal back to the point where he's even able to contend legitimately for something as meaningless as the US title. He's that damaged. He doesn't NEED to work with Regal for a first feud, or even ever, he just doesn't.


----------



## joeysnotright

I just meant use the Regal feud as an introduction to his character. Most fans know who he is, and casual fans aren't as jaded as we, the IWC, are.
People may not care about the former King of the Ring, but it's a program. That will be way better for him in the long run than squash matches.
I'm a fan of Ambrose. He really won me over when I saw him at a DGUSA show, and he didn't do anything spectacular.


----------



## Duke6881

I would not mind a regal/ambrose feud if they make it as edgy as the fcw feud was


----------



## stereo73

The casuals don't really care about Regal. As far as they're concerned he has always been a comedy character who will forever be know as the guy who kissed McMahon's ass. Ambrose's feud with Regal was amazing in FCW but it wouldn't work on WWE TV.


----------



## -Skullbone-

Duke6881 said:


> I would not mind a regal/ambrose feud if they make it as edgy as the fcw feud was


I can't see that happening. I only followed it spasmodically, but the reality is that their feud put 98% of the major league's current happenings to shame.


----------



## Ray

Why do I have this feeling that Vince hates Dean Ambrose? Part of me thinks that Vince doesn't really give a damn about him, and he'll end up being a guy whose hot for 1 week, and destroyed after that. 

Punk and Bryan got real lucky with they pushes. Punk came in a time where WWE wanted the public to believe that they were "drug free", so they gave this guy a push to set an example, and even gave him their top belts. Not saying that Punk isn't talented, but if "talent" is anything in the WWE then guys like Tyson Kid would have been champion by now. It eventually got to the point where Punk became a solidified mid carder/fluctuating main-event talent that cannot really lose his position in the company. Fast forward to June 2011, they wanted to an angle to take out CM Punk with which ended up making him the top faces of the company today. Lucky.

Bryan on the other hand was suppose to be the first guy to lose his Money In The Bank briefcase and only ended up winning because 

A) Henry was hurt
B) They wanted to have Sheamus as one of their top babyfaces going over a heel at Mania. And Henry was out, Orton and Show were babyfaces.

Also, his match only lasted 18 seconds, which in turn led to fans all around the world protesting the WWE and making Bryan a star as well.

I don't know, but I don't think Ambrose will have this kind of luck when he debuts. Really hope Vince likes him.


----------



## AntMan

Orton, who will be coming off his second wellness violation, is a big name that WWE hasn't done anything significant with since dropping the WHC. If WWE is serious about pushing Ambrose, then have Orton put him over.


----------



## Duke6881

all i know its time for him to debut he's wrestled 16 dark matches since april


----------



## Kazzenn

psx71 said:


> Why do I have this feeling that Vince hates Dean Ambrose? Part of me thinks that Vince doesn't really give a damn about him, and he'll end up being a guy whose hot for 1 week, and destroyed after that.
> 
> Punk and Bryan got real lucky with they pushes. Punk came in a time where WWE wanted the public to believe that they were "drug free", so they gave this guy a push to set an example, and even gave him their top belts. Not saying that Punk isn't talented, but if "talent" is anything in the WWE then guys like Tyson Kid would have been champion by now. It eventually got to the point where Punk became a solidified mid carder/fluctuating main-event talent that cannot really lose his position in the company. Fast forward to June 2011, they wanted to an angle to take out CM Punk with which ended up making him the top faces of the company today. Lucky.
> 
> Bryan on the other hand was suppose to be the first guy to lose his Money In The Bank briefcase and only ended up winning because
> 
> A) Henry was hurt
> B) They wanted to have Sheamus as one of their top babyfaces going over a heel at Mania. And Henry was out, Orton and Show were babyfaces.
> 
> Also, his match only lasted 18 seconds, which in turn led to fans all around the world protesting the WWE and making Bryan a star as well.
> 
> I don't know, but I don't think Ambrose will have this kind of luck when he debuts. Really hope Vince likes him.


While he isn't Vince levels of importance, I read somewhere HHH really like Ambrose so he's got some higher ups liking him.


----------



## Punked Up

Oh I get it, it all makes sense. One of the most phsycotic and edgy heels in the last 10 years begins verbal assaults on a man who he claimed ruined an ENTIRE GENERATION OF WRESTLERS. There's talk of handicapping Foley's kids, and how he should be dead.

And then they just talk it out. Cute.

You know what though? I'm not gonna let it upset me for a few reasons..

A) There's still hope that all the "fued is cancelled stuff" is a work and they're gonna do the fued when they least expect it. :side:

B) I don't find wrestling worth getting upset over, unless it's something clearly fixable like the tag division and commentary.


----------



## bspence

What about bringing Jericho back as a face and having him and Ambrose feud before Jericho leaves to tour?


----------



## BrianAmbrose

We have until the 1000th Raw before I throw in the towel on WWE thinking Ambrose is special. 
Maybe they hate Mick Foley. Or maybe Ambrose is LIEING to foley about things being "good". Maybe Ambrose buried the hatchet because he thought it was preventing him from debuting. 
So many possibilities they could take the character in.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Punked Up said:


> Oh I get it, it all makes sense. One of the most phsycotic and edgy heels in the last 10 years begins verbal assaults on a man who he claimed ruined an ENTIRE GENERATION OF WRESTLERS. There's talk of handicapping Foley's kids, and how he should be dead.
> 
> And then they just talk it out. Cute.
> 
> You know what though? I'm not gonna let it upset me for a few reasons..
> 
> A) There's still hope that all the "fued is cancelled stuff" is a *work* and they're gonna do the fued when they least expect it. :side:
> 
> B) I don't find wrestling worth getting upset over, unless it's something clearly fixable like the tag division and commentary.


You said the magic word, buddy. I mean Foley's appearance imo was random as hell, so it may be in the early stages. Highly doubt it, but just because he doesn't have a over the top unique debut, doesn't mean he will go downhill into obscurity. Wasn't Punk's debut just a regular match?


----------



## Duke6881

I sure Hope they're working everybody


----------



## Kazzenn

You're giving way too much credit to WWE. I can't possibly see this being a work.


----------



## Cynic

A year ago, everyone on here was all apeshit over how great CM Punk was and that he needed to get pushed. Then he _did_ get pushed, and now the same people who wanted him to get pushed hate him for being stale and boring, because who can like a guy who actually _does_ get pushed? So how long before Ambrose hate becomes fashionable from the same people praising him? 6 months? A year? I look forward to finding out.


----------



## Kazzenn

Cynic said:


> A year ago, everyone on here was all apeshit over how great CM Punk was and that he needed to get pushed. Then he _did_ get pushed, and now the same people who wanted him to get pushed hate him for being stale and boring, because who can like a guy who actually _does_ get pushed? So how long before Ambrose hate becomes fashionable from the same people praising him? 6 months? A year? I look forward to finding out.


Denying that Punk's character hasn't changed is being blind, and I still like Punk.


----------



## Kratosx23

Cynic said:


> A year ago, everyone on here was all apeshit over how great CM Punk was and that he needed to get pushed. Then he _did_ get pushed, and now the same people who wanted him to get pushed hate him for being stale and boring, because who can like a guy who actually _does_ get pushed? So how long before Ambrose hate becomes fashionable from the same people praising him? 6 months? A year? I look forward to finding out.


Not all of them. I happen to think Punk isn't being pushed anywhere near hard enough.


----------



## Kazzenn

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Not all of them. I happen to think Punk isn't being pushed anywhere near hard enough.


He should get pushed more but my love for him has dropped due to his character changing.

He is my second favorite thing in wrestling right now despite the problems I feel he has but that's a completely different discussion.


----------



## Kratosx23

Honestly, I don't give a shit. If you ask me who I find more entertaining, midcard heel CM Punk or current face CM Punk, it's clearly midcard heel CM Punk, but midcard heel CM Punk is not good enough for a talent of his calibur. He should get pushed at his absolute creative height, but since that's not possible in WWE, I will accept him being less entertaining for his talent FINALLY being appreciated. I want a successful career for the most talented wrestlers, and if I have to be forced to sacrifice some of their entertainment value for vastly superior booking, by all means. 

He's still the best thing in the company without even trying, anyway. Watered down or not.


----------



## Kazzenn

Pretty much. He still has the best segments of Raw and one of the few things making me not outright quitting wrestling again. It is quite nice he's gotten a long reign with good matches, although he hasn't been given the storyline support to really have a memorable reign like he could be having.


----------



## Ray

Dean Ambrose will be fine unless he shoots on the Rock or something that would make the Rock super marks shit their pants.


----------



## Kazzenn

psx71 said:


> Dean Ambrose will be fine unless he shoots on the Rock or something that would make the Rock super marks shit their pants.


Did you see the tweet where Ambrose said how bad Rock's Sharpshooter was? The reaction from Rocky marks was priceless.


----------



## AntMan

Kazzenn said:


> Did you see the tweet where Ambrose said how bad Rock's Sharpshooter was? The reaction from Rocky marks was priceless.


 Ambrose wasn't wrong. I mean after he said that we got that horrible Sharpshooter at WrestleMania 28. That was the worst Sharpshooter ever.


----------



## Duke6881

Even Bret Hart said the sharpshooter was bad. Ambrose was just telling the truth.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

LOL, I remember that tweet. I also remember my post. As a Rock mark, I gave my opinion of the tweet. Rock doesn't really put the pressure on em like others so it does look awkward. I think I said what I said because I believe his tweet just came out of nowhere, and I don't really remember why he tweeted it in the first place.


----------



## Gene_Wilder

I hope the Foley feud isn't off forreal, Ambrose should be great regardless but Foley is equally as great and that's one of the reasons I wanted to see this feud take place. Damn you WWE


----------



## Ray

Foley really should have tried to have done Mania and work with Ziggler. That would have been completely awesome and a fun feud.


----------



## wkdsoul

Duke6881 said:


> Even Bret Hart said the sharpshooter was bad. Ambrose was just telling the truth.


Yep, Eveyone noticed that, prob just ring rust Rocky just stood into the move wrong..


----------



## nothingucansay

This kid could be the next john cena. He has so much potential


----------



## Kratosx23

nothingucansay said:


> This kid could be the next john cena. He has so much potential


LOL, Ambrose is the absolute antithesis of everything John Cena is or stands for, we'd have a stroke if he became the next Cena. Could he be the top guy? In a promotion like WWE, no, because he doesn't fit the mold, but supposing he did, it'd have to be an Austin type role, not a Cena one.


----------



## erikstans07

AntMan said:


> Orton, who will be coming off his second wellness violation, is a big name that WWE hasn't done anything significant with since dropping the WHC. If WWE is serious about pushing Ambrose, then have Orton put him over.


THIS. Orton/Ambrose is a feud I've been dying to see. Orton's not one of my favorites, by any stretch, but that feud would be incredible, if done right of course.


----------



## CM Jewels

erikstans07 said:


> THIS. Orton/Ambrose is a feud I've been dying to see. Orton's not one of my favorites, by any stretch, but that feud would be incredible, if done right of course.


Yep. (Y)


----------



## Duke6881

@RealKingRegal

@realMickFoley @TheDeanAmbrose Please Mick, use your wonderful vocabulary to explain what it's like to look into the eyes of the devil.


----------



## -Skullbone-

Duke6881 said:


> @RealKingRegal
> 
> @realMickFoley @TheDeanAmbrose Please Mick, use your wonderful vocabulary to explain what it's like to look into the eyes of the devil.


Oh those two. Leave it to them to make the most out of a bad situation. 

I do so hope this latest curveball is just a way to throw insiders off and generate surprise for a future showdown.


----------



## AntMan

Duke6881 said:


> @RealKingRegal
> 
> @realMickFoley @TheDeanAmbrose Please Mick, use your wonderful vocabulary to explain what it's like to look into the eyes of the devil.


Regal must REALLY like Ambrose considering the way he constantly puts him over. I wouldn't be surprised if the rumors are true about a certain large nosed friend of Mr. Regal's being fond of Ambrose as well.


----------



## Hemen

Cynic said:


> A year ago, everyone on here was all apeshit over how great CM Punk was and that he needed to get pushed. Then he _did_ get pushed, and now the same people who wanted him to get pushed hate him for being stale and boring, because who can like a guy who actually _does_ get pushed? So how long before Ambrose hate becomes fashionable from the same people praising him? 6 months? A year? I look forward to finding out.


Ambrose is a other case. He has more potential and is better than Punk was. He has "IT". Punk is talented, but he dosent have "IT". Ambrose is also good on the mic and is a thecnical wrestler. 

And Punk even called Ambrose "Our secret weapon". 

Ambrose and Punk are to different wrestlers, who got noticed in to different stages in their careers. It's wrong to compare those two to each other.

Tyrion Lannister : Ambrose have the potential to be a top guy and be over Cena level and maybe being on Rock/Austin level. The problem is that WWE is not to good to push people these days and they are too childfriendly.
I feel that Ambrose is the young superstar that has the best potential. But at the same time i feel that he is in the wrong era, he should have been here maybe in the attitude era or ruthless agression era.


----------



## TD Stinger

Watched the Dark Knight a few days ago and saw Heath Ledger's preformance as The Joker. Heath Ledger as The Joker is one of the people we have compared Ambrose to the most. The Joker's speeches were creepy and cryptic. A lot of the times you don't even know what exactly he is talking about, but you listen. That is what I think of when Ambrose talks. Some of the younger fans may not understand him, but they will all listen and be captivated. 

Another line from the movie that caught my attention was that The Joker is an "Agent of Chaos." I think that could be a good nickname for Ambrose. Imagine in a promo: "I'm not here for titles, I'm not here for fame... I'm just an Agent of Chaos." Or, ya know, something like that.

Finally, I got an idea for Ambrose's character and I would like to hear you're guys opinion on it. Remember in WCW when Sting would walk around in the rafters and catwalks of the buidlings and repel down from them. Now, I don't think we will see Ambrose in the rafters or propeling down b/c of the Owen Hart incident, and I completely understand that. But instead of Ambrose coming out to the ring to do a promo, how about have him cutting promos in the catwalks of the arenas or even at high points in the crowds. I think having Ambrose do that would give Ambrose that hint of mysteriousness and edginess. Whenver people came out to adress Ambrose, They would be looking up into the arena, wondering where he is. I know I didn't do the best job of explaining that. But, tell me what you think.


----------



## Starbuck

Hemen said:


> Tyrion Lannister : *Ambrose have the potential to be a top guy and be over Cena level and maybe being on Rock/Austin level*. The problem is that WWE is not to good to push people these days and they are too childfriendly.
> I feel that Ambrose is the young superstar that has the best potential. But at the same time i feel that he is in the wrong era, he should have been here maybe in the attitude era or ruthless agression era.


This shit seriously needs to stop. I get that everybody is excited to see him and I get that he has that raw potential to him that if exploited will lead to great things but come the fuck on. Calling him the next Rock, Austin or even Cena is doing him no favors at all. Those are near impossible standards to live up to you do realize that? Let him debut first before you go proclaiming him God's gift to wrestling.


----------



## Kazzenn

Starbuck said:


> This shit seriously needs to stop. I get that everybody is excited to see him and I get that he has that raw potential to him that if exploited will lead to great things but come the fuck on. Calling him the next Rock, Austin or even Cena is doing him no favors at all. Those are near impossible standards to live up to you do realize that? Let him debut first before you go proclaiming him God's gift to wrestling.


Agreed. I really really like Ambrose but comparing him to all-time greats is ridiculous.


----------



## The High King

Starbuck said:


> This shit seriously needs to stop. I get that everybody is excited to see him and I get that he has that raw potential to him that if exploited will lead to great things but come the fuck on. Calling him the next Rock, Austin or even Cena is doing him no favors at all. Those are near impossible standards to live up to you do realize that? Let him debut first before you go proclaiming him God's gift to wrestling.


some seriously deluded people out there.
If /when he debuts that dont even mean he will reach mid card let alone top card.
He would not be the first guy wwe wasted


----------



## The Arseache Kid

I don't think the Ambrose/Foley angle is dead, they just want it to be a suprise still. SO they teased it, then stopped it dead. Everybody thinks it's over. Then Foley comes on TV and everybody raises an eyebrow but nothing happens so people are certain it's dead. Then next time Foley is on TV (1000th Raw) Ambrose comes out of nowhere. It's just too fucking good an angle to give up.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

I'm glad they haven't debuted him yet. They need to have something good for him to debut him. I would love to see him go against Foley but sadly it won't happen. God forbid if Triple H gets outshined by a Foley/Ambrose promo before SummerSlam.


----------



## Kazzenn

TD Stinger said:


> Finally, I got an idea for Ambrose's character and I would like to hear you're guys opinion on it. Remember in WCW when Sting would walk around in the rafters and catwalks of the buidlings and repel down from them. Now, I don't think we will see Ambrose in the rafters or propeling down b/c of the Owen Hart incident, and I completely understand that. But instead of Ambrose coming out to the ring to do a promo, how about have him cutting promos in the catwalks of the arenas or even at high points in the crowds. I think having Ambrose do that would give Ambrose that hint of mysteriousness and edginess. Whenver people came out to adress Ambrose, They would be looking up into the arena, wondering where he is. I know I didn't do the best job of explaining that. But, tell me what you think.


it could work. I feel like nowadays that WWE don't really do creative debuts anymore so it would never happen but I like it and if this was late 90s early 2000s it would probably happen.


----------



## Kratosx23

> Ambrose is a other case. He has more potential and is better than Punk was. He has "IT". Punk is talented, but he dosent have "IT". Ambrose is also good on the mic and is a thecnical wrestler.
> 
> And Punk even called Ambrose "Our secret weapon".
> 
> Ambrose and Punk are to different wrestlers, who got noticed in to different stages in their careers. It's wrong to compare those two to each other.
> 
> Tyrion Lannister : Ambrose have the potential to be a top guy and be over Cena level and maybe being on Rock/Austin level. The problem is that WWE is not to good to push people these days and they are too childfriendly.
> I feel that Ambrose is the young superstar that has the best potential. But at the same time i feel that he is in the wrong era, he should have been here maybe in the attitude era or ruthless agression era.


No, he doesn't have the potential to be Austin/Rock level and he won't be Cena level because he's an "anti-superstar" like Punk. And calling him better than Punk or saying Punk doesn't have "it" is just absurd. I'm as hyped for his debut as anyone, but this shit has got to stop. He's not going to be anywhere near as big as any of you think he is, regardless of how good he is. You're setting yourself up for disappointment. His ceiling is probably World Heavyweight Champion on SmackDown at the highest. He could be WWE Champion, or top heel in the company facing Cena, but Vince probably won't let him get that far, and he's not ascending further than that, he's just not. He's not going to be some megastar who brings in the next boom period. I'll agree that his character is better suited to the Attitude Era, though. However, he's better off in this era because he'll be more successful. In the AE he'd have been a career midcarder.


----------



## Cookie Monster

According to Foley's twitter, he and Ambrose spoke today and cleared the air.


----------



## Kazzenn

Cookie Monster said:


> According to Foley's twitter, he and Ambrose spoke today and cleared the air.


I wonder if he's talking about kayfabe or the supposed shoot he posted.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Kazzenn said:


> I wonder if he's talking about kayfabe or the supposed shoot he posted.


I imagine they probably did speak, probably about the whole "calling out his kids" thing which is what supposedly "ended the feud". Hopefully with him mentioning Ambrose again, the storyline is back on (if it was ever actually off) and we get more Foley on screen and more of us getting excited that Ambrose might show up, then he does....


----------



## Duke6881

Dean Ambrose is not the next anybody. Because he's that different.like punk said in that Promo in fcw. People are not here to see the next CM Punk. They're here to see the next Dean Ambrose


----------



## Beatles123

so...does it mean the feud is over???


----------



## Duke6881

After a fan tweeted Foley
since so many tweets were exchanged over it, mind letting us in on what happened with you and Ambrose?

He Replied

@realMickFoley
I think @WWE could do a very interesting "Greatest Rivalries" DVD with me and @TheDeanAmbrose - without us ever wrestling.


----------



## Kazzenn

I don't know what to feel.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

This has nothing to do with anything but I had a dream of Dean Ambrose last night. He debuted against Cena and won a match against him clean. Haha only in my dreams.


----------



## VoiceOfTheVoiceles

TD Stinger said:


> Watched the Dark Knight a few days ago and saw Heath Ledger's preformance as The Joker. Heath Ledger as The Joker is one of the people we have compared Ambrose to the most. The Joker's speeches were creepy and cryptic. A lot of the times you don't even know what exactly he is talking about, but you listen. That is what I think of when Ambrose talks. Some of the younger fans may not understand him, but they will all listen and be captivated.
> 
> Another line from the movie that caught my attention was that The Joker is an "Agent of Chaos." I think that could be a good nickname for Ambrose. Imagine in a promo: "I'm not here for titles, I'm not here for fame... I'm just an Agent of Chaos." Or, ya know, something like that.
> 
> Finally, I got an idea for Ambrose's character and I would like to hear you're guys opinion on it. Remember in WCW when Sting would walk around in the rafters and catwalks of the buidlings and repel down from them. Now, I don't think we will see Ambrose in the rafters or propeling down b/c of the Owen Hart incident, and I completely understand that. But instead of Ambrose coming out to the ring to do a promo, how about have him cutting promos in the catwalks of the arenas or even at high points in the crowds. I think having Ambrose do that would give Ambrose that hint of mysteriousness and edginess. Whenver people came out to adress Ambrose, They would be looking up into the arena, wondering where he is. I know I didn't do the best job of explaining that. But, tell me what you think.


Another Dark Knight reference that fits him, Ambrose is a guy that "likes to watch the world burn"


----------



## DesolationRow

Probably wishful thinking in the extreme that they might actually try to extend the Foley/Ambrose deal all the way to Wrestlemania XXIX? If the "feud" has indeed not been killed off, that is.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Wsupden said:


> This has nothing to do with anything but I had a dream of Dean Ambrose last night. He debuted against Cena and won a match against him clean. Haha only in my dreams.


Where you watching a series of his work before you crashed out? lol Could be the reason for the dream. Or maybe thinking some booking ideas.



DesolationRow said:


> Probably wishful thinking in the extreme that they might actually try to extend the Foley/Ambrose deal all the way to Wrestlemania XXIX? If the "feud" has indeed not been killed off, that is.


Maybe if Foley becomes GM, man, maybe some work with Heyman in a GM rivalry. Paul's trump card is Dean. Paul can probably Groom Dean into getting him super over, then Dean turns on Paul at some point and goes solo.


----------



## TD Stinger

I've been wrong before (I booked a Daniel Bryan win at No Way Out) but I think we can book Ambrose's debut for the 1000th episode of Raw. WWE is looking to debut new talent that night. WWE has taped about 8 FCW heavy NXT tapings and Ambrose didn't appear on any of them. So to me the question isn't when he debuts, it's how.

Please, not a done-to-death squash. Attack somebody, come out of the crowd, cut a promo. Point is I don't really care what he does but don't let it be a squash b/c that's what every new talent is doing right now.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

AntMan said:


> Orton, who will be coming off his second wellness violation, is a big name that WWE hasn't done anything significant with since dropping the WHC. If WWE is serious about pushing Ambrose, then have Orton put him over.


Orton wants to turn heel and Dean Ambrose as a face would be fucking stupid as shit. If Orton came back as a face at first, and Ambrose started a feud with him over his drug violation, kinda like the Punk/Hardy thing, it'd be legit and Orton is one of only 2 people in the WWE that can make people look credible by putting them over, so if he put Ambrose over it'd be set.


----------



## VoiceOfTheVoiceles

Would be a good way to debut him, it would set up perfectly if he wasn't going to still be out for the 1000th episode in Orton's hometown St. Louis. Still would be good, but that would've been an amazing way to debut.


----------



## Nuski

He's not going to be a top star with the gimmick he has FACT!


----------



## Kazzenn

Modern said:


> He's not going to be a top star with the gimmick he has FACT!


Why do you like Bray Wyatt? Both men have similar crazy gimmicks


----------



## Nuski

Kazzenn said:


> Why do you like Bray Wyatt? Both men have similar crazy gimmicks


I guess Dean's just to over the top of me.


----------



## Kazzenn

I could see that. I like both guys mostly because they're so different from the norm we get nowadays.


----------



## Kratosx23

Since when did over the top stop somebody from being a top star? Most of the biggest stars ever were over the top. And I don't find anything over the top about Dean, if anything, I find him to be more grounded in reality than most other wrestlers, much like Punk. 

Bray Wyatt on the other hand is just a fat Max Cady ripoff.


----------



## Nuski

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Since when did over the top stop somebody from being a top star? Most of the biggest stars ever were over the top. And I don't find anything over the top about Dean, if anything, I find him to be more grounded in reality than most other wrestlers, much like Punk.
> 
> Bray Wyatt on the other hand is just a fat Max Cady ripoff.


I wasn't saying that Dean Ambrose will not be a top star because of him being over the top, that's just the reason i'm not a big fan of his. He's not going to be a top star because his gimmick isn't fit for a top star. Now i admit, he's better than ALOT in the WWE, but he's defintely not, in my opinion, what everyone is making him out to be. 

And i haven't offically jumped on the Bray Watt bandwagon yet, i just stated that he is someone i can get behind because he isn't as over the top as Dean Ambrose is.


----------



## THANOS

Modern said:


> I wasn't saying that Dean Ambrose will not be a top star because of him being over the top, that's just the reason i'm not a big fan of his. He's not going to be a top star because his gimmick isn't fit for a top star. Now i admit, he's better than ALOT in the WWE, but he's defintely not, in my opinion, what everyone is making him out to be.
> 
> And i haven't offically jumped on the Bray Watt bandwagon yet, i just stated that he is someone i can get behind *because he isn't as over the top as Dean Ambrose is.*


Come on man , if Ambrose is over the top then certainly, Bray Wyatt and his Max Cady gimmick are completely over the top. Ambrose is basically playing himself mixed with a little Joker, while Wyatt is a Danzig quoting Louisiana Religious Mad man. One is more character than wrestler, that's for certain, and it's not Ambrose.


----------



## AntMan

Saying Ambrose is more over the top than Wyatt is laughable to me. Wyatt is a good character but he's very gimmicky and over the top. He feels more like a character than Ambrose.

He slow dances with his opponents for goodness sake.


----------



## Cookie Monster

For me, they are crazy in different ways. Ambrose to me is a smart mad man who will not only get into your brain but he will do so to the extent where he'll beat you mentally as well as physically. Bray Wyatt is just a psycho sort of schizo who seems calm outside the squared circle but as soon as he's in there and beating the fuck out someone he is like a possessed man.

I like both and hope both debut on the roster with the gimmicks they have now as I feel they are both impressive, more so Dean Ambrose.


----------



## rickym

im not even gunna start on bray wyatt or whateva husky harris is calling himself now, his gimmick fuckin sucks for me, no interest what so ever so i'll let you guys argue about him, but dean ambrose is being bigged up by punk, bryan, 2 big cats in wwe, plus he has other admires in high places, and he sure as shit has a big fan base already, TRUST ME, quote me, do whateva the fuck you need to do to remember what i say now,

dean ambrose WILL be a big star, in 5 years time dean ambrose will be headlining mania! his gimmick is so entertaining im screaming for some of it on raw cuz its needed badly,


----------



## Stanford

rickym said:


> im not even gunna start on bray wyatt or whateva husky harris is calling himself now, his gimmick fuckin sucks for me, no interest what so ever so i'll let you guys argue about him, but dean ambrose is being bigged up by punk, bryan, 2 big cats in wwe, plus he has other admires in high places, and he sure as shit has a big fan base already, TRUST ME, quote me, do whateva the fuck you need to do to remember what i say now,
> 
> dean ambrose WILL be a big star, in 5 years time dean ambrose will be headlining mania! his gimmick is so entertaining im screaming for some of it on raw cuz its needed badly,


That's weird, I'm capable of liking both guys.


----------



## TD Stinger

This might have already been stated but I though I should point it out. The WWE just debuted their new NXT show full of FCW talent. They have taped about 8 episodes. And Ambrose hasn't been on any of them. That all but guarentees he will debut straight to the main roster soon. I'm saying he debuts on the 1000th episode of Raw. In fact, I'm booking it. Not too sure how he will debut (please no squash).


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Ambrose is more of a psycho who is smart and can play mind games and uses that to break or make his opponent. Bray Wyatt is more of a psycho who while not as clever as Ambrose he is more likely to inflict more pain physically and is overall more ruthless.


----------



## AntMan

Plus, you know, Wyatt has a messiah complex ala Charlie Manson. 

This idea that Ambrose is too over the top to be a big star is a joke. As if Hogan, Rock, Austin, Undertaker, Mick Foley, Roddy Piper, Kane, Savage, Sting, Warrior, and countless other big stars weren't over the top in their own ways.


----------



## the modern myth

My God, I can't wait for Dean Ambrose to start making waves in the WWE. He's the breath of fresh air that we need right now.


----------



## Nuski

AntMan said:


> Plus, you know, Wyatt has a messiah complex ala Charlie Manson.
> 
> *This idea that Ambrose is too over the top to be a big star is a joke*. As if Hogan, Rock, Austin, Undertaker, Mick Foley, Roddy Piper, Kane, Savage, Sting, Warrior, and countless other big stars weren't over the top in their own ways.


I didn't say he wouldn't be a top star because of him being over the top, i'm saying that he is not going to be a top star because of his gimmick.


----------



## Tony Tornado

Modern said:


> I didn't say he wouldn't be a top star because of him being over the top, i'm saying that he is not going to be a top star because of his gimmick.


In what way does his gimmick prevent him from becoming a top star? Because of his mannerisms in the ring?

He will be a top star eventually no matter what because he's outstanding on the microphone. That persona he created is so well defined and different from what we've been getting lately that only a massive fuck up on the part of WWE can stop him from becoming a star.


----------



## AntMan

Modern said:


> I didn't say he wouldn't be a top star because of him being over the top, i'm saying that he is not going to be a top star because of his gimmick.


I don't see how his character prevents him from being a top star. Fucking psycho Randy Orton got cheered by the fans and became the #2 babyface in WWE at one point. If it has anything to do with his mannerisms then you're still wrong Jack Sparrow and Heath Ledger's Joker are two of the most popular characters in all of media over the past decade, both are odd in certain ways and spaz out a lot.

I don't really think you have an argument.


----------



## VoiceOfTheVoiceles

Yeah I don't see how his character would prevent him from being a top star, there's been many different types of characters that have been top stars that could be considered different or unorthodox. Will he get to John Cena heights being face of the company,probably not, but he's not the squeaky clean face Cena is nor should he be. He has the potential to be the top heel in the company or even a tweener, he has everything you would want in a wrestler from mic skills, charisma, intensity, ability to play his character to pretty good ring skills, unique fighting style, ring psychology, and a look that fits his character(he's gotten alot more toned from his FCW debut to now). I can't wait until his debut, hopefully they debut him in a way that won't be a completely random squash and done in a unique way if possible. After a good debut hopefully they don't try to push him too fast to win a major title because usually when that's happened recently it doesn't work out, hopefully a push that involves him winning the Intercontinental Title after a good build and have him hold it for a while like they did in the past building stars.


----------



## AntMan

^ Right on.


----------



## Nuski

I'm not talking about Randy Orton level, even though i don't think he'll get there either. I'm talking about Rock/Austin level. People in the thread, such as Hemen, were claiming he is going to be on Austin/Rock's level and he's *NOT*. Not in PG Land.


----------



## VoiceOfTheVoiceles

Modern said:


> I'm not talking about Randy Orton level, even though i don't think he'll get there either. I'm talking about Rock/Austin level. People in the thread, such as Hemen, were claiming he is going to be on Austin/Rock's level and he's *NOT*. Not in PG Land.


While I agree those are really lofty claims, I think it's waaay too early to say either way. Not being on Austin/Rock status isn't the end of the world clearly, those 2 are GOAT level talents, that doesn't mean he isn't a star if he doesn't reach those heights! I think it's just a matter of people are really excited about this guy because of his POTENTIAL and also they need some hope that the product could improve to hold on to and I really can't blame people for getting overexcited. I really enjoy Ambrose and think he has "it", but I definitely think the best thing to do with incoming stars with potential these days is to be patient and be POSITIVE.


----------



## Tony Tornado

Modern said:


> I'm not talking about Randy Orton level, even though i don't think he'll get there either. I'm talking about Rock/Austin level. People in the thread, such as Hemen, were claiming he is going to be on Austin/Rock's level and he's *NOT*. Not in PG Land.


Well, there's a good chance no one will ever again be on Austin/Rock level so that means nothing. Personally I think there's a good chance he'll be on Orton's level someday if he gets a good backing from the front office.


----------



## AntMan

VoiceOfTheVoiceles said:


> While I agree those are really lofty claims, I think it's waaay too early to say either way. Not being on Austin/Rock status isn't the end of the world clearly, those 2 are GOAT level talents, that doesn't mean he isn't a star if he doesn't reach those heights! I think it's just a matter of people are really excited about this guy because of his POTENTIAL and also they need some hope that the product could improve to hold on to and I really can't blame people for getting overexcited. I really enjoy Ambrose and think he has "it", but I definitely think the best thing to do with incoming stars with potential these days is to be patient and be POSITIVE.


Definitely. I just think Ambrose has so much potential and want him to succeed. I mean how many people on the full time roster right now can touch him on the mic? Not many. He's 26 years old and there's no telling how good he could become.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

I can see this guy being the top heel of the company but not the companies golden boy. He has a great gimmick and hopefully he just tones up a bit and give him a unique bad-ass finisher.


----------



## Mqwar

He will be mid card at best.


----------



## FearIs4UP

He'll never be Rock/Austin. As a heel with his personality, it isn't going to happen.

But I definitely believe he'll be the top heel in the company for a long time.


----------



## VoiceOfTheVoiceles

Mqwar said:


> He will be mid card at best.


Thank you for letting us know what his career will be like Nostradamus...


----------



## Kratosx23

VoiceOfTheVoiceles said:


> While I agree those are really lofty claims, I think it's waaay too early to say either way. Not being on Austin/Rock status isn't the end of the world clearly, those 2 are GOAT level talents, that doesn't mean he isn't a star if he doesn't reach those heights! I think it's just a matter of people are really excited about this guy because of his POTENTIAL and also they need some hope that the product could improve to hold on to and I really can't blame people for getting overexcited. I really enjoy Ambrose and think he has "it", but I definitely think the best thing to do with incoming stars with potential these days is to be patient and be POSITIVE.


Being positive is not a good idea in today's WWE, they've ruined some very good prospects. Dean is super talented and there's no reason why he shouldn't be a major star, but when the owner of the company is an out of touch 67 year old who's more focused on patching up their lack of star power for 2 months with the nostalgic flavor of the month instead of curing it by building up new talents, keeping your expectations low is a good idea. 

I do expect Dean to have moderate success, granted. He'll be WHC, because who the fuck isn't these days? But I don't know about the level he should get to.


----------



## VoiceOfTheVoiceles

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Being positive is not a good idea in today's WWE, they've ruined some very good prospects. Dean is super talented and there's no reason why he shouldn't be a major star, but when the owner of the company is an out of touch 67 year old who's more focused on patching up their lack of star power for 2 months with the nostalgic flavor of the month instead of curing it by building up new talents, keeping your expectations low is a good idea.
> 
> I do expect Dean to have moderate success, granted. He'll be WHC, because who the fuck isn't these days? But I don't know about the level he should get to.


Being negative about things is even worse, it's not going to change anything and takes away from the enjoyment of wrestling. I'm not going to get overhyped for things either, but I think it's best to not be negative when the guy hasn't even debuted yet. Some people hype guys to be Stone Cold/Rock then when that doesn't happen right away they blow a gasket and say WWE is burying somebody, if people try to be more patient and positive there may be less meltdowns. I'm not saying that there's never things to be negative about, but in this situation it's waaay too early to start the negativity about "WWE fucking up" with a new guy pre debut! If it's a few months post debut and he's jobbing or making regular appearances on Superstars then I won't blame people for being negative, but I really hope that doesn't happen because I do agree he's got potential.


----------



## Kratosx23

I'll stick with being negative anyway, thanks. That way, you can either be pleasantly surprised when he does well, or fully expectant when he doesn't, but you remove the disappointment entirely. If you're positive, you're hoping for something that may not happen. I've made that mistake before and I choose not to make it again.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'll stick with being negative anyway, thanks. That way, you can either be pleasantly surprised when he does well, or fully expectant when he doesn't, but you remove the disappointment entirely. If you're positive, you're hoping for something that may not happen. I've made that mistake before and I choose not to make it again.


Dude you make that mistake ALL the time. You like to put your stock into the wrong wrestlers and over the years I've seen you do it so many times it's hilarious. But Ambrose is destined for greatness. There's no way WWE can fuck this up.


----------



## Kratosx23

I don't put any stock into the "wrong wrestlers", the people I like are always the type of wrestler that WWE pushes, but Vince has changed in his senile state and doesn't push his typical wrestlers anymore. That's not my fault, I can't help who I like, but I've given up hoping for anybody. I've made that mistake twice but it hasn't happened since. Besides, most of the wrestlers I like have been hugely successful, it's only an odd few that WWE ruined, but that's enough to be wary.

And there's nobody that the WWE can't fuck up. Nobody. They fucked up William Regal of all people.


----------



## Swark

No Regal fucked himself up with drugs.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

Swark said:


> No Regal fucked himself up with drugs.


this

and when they gave him another push, around 2006 i believe, he messed up again

wwe isn't dumb, they always knew what they had in regal but regal held himself back ... but he was always brought back because he's good friends with triple h


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

They can't fuck up Cena. Because that's just another obstacle for him to go over hahahhaha


----------



## Kratosx23

Stop with the drugs excuse. Jeff Hardy was doped up for a decade and he got the belt 3 times and would've gotten more if he hadn't quit. Same thing with Michaels in the 90's. 3 time champion (then), constantly drugged up, never drew a DIME in his entire life. They never gave Regal any kind of a serious push where you would've thought he was headed to a world title, even his biggest push in 2008 was set up right from the beginning as a face push for Kennedy to get him fired from Raw.

They can ruin anybody, no matter how good they are. Anybody, Regal aside. Having talent is not a safeguard against WWE fucking up.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

They cannot fuck up Cena. He is at a point where he has the highest prestige, even higher than having the WWE title, and that's something the WWE has to fix, cause it's fucking stupid and makes titles almost obsolete.


----------



## Kratosx23

What does this have to do with Cena? We're talking about up and comers, not veterans.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Well you were saying that WWE can fuck up anyone they want, and you included Regal, he's a vet. Ambrose will be fine.


----------



## Kratosx23

You know what I meant when I said vets. I meant multi time world champion vets. Obviously you can't fuck up somebody who you've already MADE, I thought that was common knowledge that goes without explanation. They can still ruin anybody they haven't made.

I don't want Ambrose to be "fine", I want him to be a big star. He may get moderate success and hold something like the WHC, but that's only the bare minimum, he deserves better. I'm not getting my hopes up for better when the WWE's track record is abyssmal.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Yeah, if it were up to me and I'm sure many people, Ambrose would make a huge impact right out of the gate and blow everyone away. Although I do think his debut will be a good one, it probably won't be anything never seen before. He is a once in a while rare talent, that if Vince himself wants to make money off of, should capitalize on. When Punk and Cena are big supporters of him, it leads me to believe he won't be a career midcarder or just a forgettable WHC, Punk calling him their "secret weapon" is giving me high hopes even though I know that looking at past high hopes I've had, there's a big chance of it being a letdown.


----------



## Razor Mike

This guy reminds me of Raven a bit.


----------



## Kratosx23

Wsupden said:


> Yeah, if it were up to me and I'm sure many people, Ambrose would make a huge impact right out of the gate and blow everyone away. Although I do think his debut will be a good one, it probably won't be anything never seen before. He is a once in a while rare talent, that if Vince himself wants to make money off of, should capitalize on. When Punk and Cena are big supporters of him, it leads me to believe he won't be a career midcarder or just a forgettable WHC, Punk calling him their "secret weapon" is giving me high hopes even though I know that looking at past high hopes I've had, there's a big chance of it being a letdown.


What's so special about Punk and Cena supporting him? They don't have any say. They're Zack Ryder's biggest supporters and he gets buried every show he's on, or doesn't appear at all. The only guy who can really lobby for him is Triple H, but if Vince doesn't like him, Vince doesn't like him and he'll go nowhere. We don't know yet.

Also, I don't know why people don't know this, but the only reason Punk called Ambrose their "secret weapon" is because that's what Ambrose called himself in a dark match promo, he's just requoting Ambrose directly because he's an Ambrose mark. Not really noteworthy but it's worth pointing out, because everybody seems to think Punk made that up.


----------



## Art Vandaley

At this point I don't think Ambrose's debut can be anything but a dissapointment as expectations are so high which will hurt his momentum out of the gate. He also needs an opportunity to prove himself and get himself over and for him that will require a decent amount of mic time in a sustained logical feud where he can establish his character. How likely is that? I can't remember the WWE ever pulling that off. There is no doubt he'll float around for a long time, never really being able to show his potential, think of Punk until the SES. 

The fact he has been working Dark Matches for forever and a bunch of randoms have debuted shows he is viewed as above them and extra care is being taken with him, but in the WWE corporate environment who is to say. 

I want to stay positive about Ambrose but as Tyrion put it being negative will help mitigate the dissapointment if WWE do fuck up and on the off chance they don't and they capitalise on the immense potential shown by Dean then I'll be even happier and able to enjoy it more than if I expected it.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

I'm just trying to be positive so I can have my false hope hah. You're right about the whole Ryder thing Tyrion, but it also has partly to do with the fact that Ryder's gimmick can't go anywhere, it's doomed in the midcard and can't change at all, he'd need to be repackaged in order to get anywhere. And I did not know that the secret weapon was from an Ambrose promo.


----------



## Kratosx23

That's not good though, they're going to disappoint you like they always do. Don't get your hopes up, you'll be pleasantly surprised if they do the right thing for once in their lives.

Ryder could be repackaged, there's no problem in that at all. But until Cena and Punk champion somebody who succeeds, as far fetched as it is to believe that Cena and Punk have no stroke, that's all I have to go on. And even then, Ambrose is so talented, he might've made it without them anyway. It's something we'll never know.

Yeah, that line is from an Ambrose promo at one of his most recent events. It went something like "you probably don't know my name, but you will soon enough. I'm WWE's secret weapon, they don't want you to know about me just yet". I'm paraphrasing as I don't remember his exact words. It's just funny to see so many people attribute that solely to Punk when the video is out there. I would've thought somebody would've seen it by now.


----------



## CM Jewels

He needs to be a part of a huge summer angle to make him instantly.

Wishful thinking.


----------



## Ray

I want vignettes of Ambrose playing. It doesn't even have to be a 45 second clip, it could just be little 5-10 second glimpses every week until he debuts. Certainly something different. Also, I don't believe that WWE is going to have him debut right into a huge program, or even into the main-event/mid card scene. 

It's going to be like Sandow. They're going to test him first, see how the crowd reacts to him, and go from there.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

psx71 said:


> It's going to be like Sandow. They're going to test him first, see how the crowd reacts to him, and go from there.


Have you ever seen the dark match promos that Ambrose does? he gets good heat and it's the most basic promo, it's just how he delivers his words and shit, he's really special on the mic.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> That's not good though, they're going to disappoint you like they always do. Don't get your hopes up, you'll be pleasantly surprised if they do the right thing for once in their lives.
> 
> Ryder could be repackaged, there's no problem in that at all. But until Cena and Punk champion somebody who succeeds, as far fetched as it is to believe that Cena and Punk have no stroke, that's all I have to go on. And even then, Ambrose is so talented, he might've made it without them anyway. It's something we'll never know.
> 
> Yeah, that line is from an Ambrose promo at one of his most recent events. It went something like "you probably don't know my name, but you will soon enough. I'm WWE's secret weapon, they don't want you to know about me just yet". I'm paraphrasing as I don't remember his exact words. It's just funny to see so many people attribute that solely to Punk when the video is out there. I would've thought somebody would've seen it by now.


Yeah I've gotten better at expecting shit, it helps when it actually turns out to be shit most of the time. And can you link me the video to that promo, I have not seen it.


----------



## Kratosx23

I'll try. I don't remember the date exactly.

Oh, here it is


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Thanks a lot, fuck man makes me want him to debut even more. His mannerisms are always so good, they give his character even more depth, it's the little things.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I think there is no doubt he'll be debuting on the 1000th edition of RAW. If he doesn't, his momentum will start to free fall to where when he does actually debut, the intrigue will be somewhat gone or not as hot as it could have been.


----------



## Kratosx23

That's basically why I'm almost expecting him not to show up. At this point, I'd lean towards it happening, but it's not going to surprise me. WWE just can't have a good thing without poking it with a stick.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

You may be right. WWE may just not debut him at the 1000th RAW just because "we" know to expect it happening, even though that screws Ambrose and eventually them anyways. WWE likes to think they can swerve us when we expected the expected and it will be all ok. 

I expect him to show up but yeah it is possible. Anything is possible in the WWE.


----------



## Snothlisberger

The Winning One™ said:


> I think there is no doubt he'll be debuting on the 1000th edition of RAW. If he doesn't, his momentum will start to free fall to where when he does actually debut, the intrigue will be somewhat gone or not as hot as it could have been.


I agree but you (and I) also said that there was not doubt Cena was turning heel at mania.


----------



## Chrome

If not the Raw 1000th episode, maybe Summerslam? It's one of WWE's 4 big ppvs so it would still feel like a big deal if he debuted there, but I agree it should be the 1000th show that he makes his debut. Makes too much sense not to, but it's WWE, so we'll see.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

WallofShame said:


> I agree but you (and I) also said that there was not doubt Cena was turning heel at mania.


That's because the WWE have no more balls and pussied out in doing the right thing and logical thing by not only letting Cena beat Rock at Wrestlemania in his hometown but turning heel afterwards. Thus, the next night Brock Lesnar could have returned and been the instant face to Cena's fresh new mega heel character. But this is common sense we're talking about and this is WWE we're dealing with here.


----------



## THANOS

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'll try. I don't remember the date exactly.
> 
> Oh, here it is


Man those casuals in that video were true idiots, but at least it guarantees Dean some heat in his debut!! Also him using a "rings of Saturn" variation is fucking epic!! What an excellent choice for a finisher! I love it!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Ambrose needs to pick a fucking finisher already. It's been Knee Trembler, Regal Stretch, Midnight Drive, Crossface, Rings of Saturn, Evenflow DDT. Just pick a main finisher and a secondary finisher/signature move.


----------



## Majesty

The Winning One™ said:


> Ambrose needs to pick a fucking finisher already. It's been Knee Trembler, Regal Stretch, Midnight Drive, Crossface, Rings of Saturn, Evenflow DDT. Just pick a main finisher and a secondary finisher/signature move.



having multiple finishers actually isn't a bad idea to be honest, it matches his unpredictable personality and him seeing the world in "multiple choice"(Joker reference) plays off his unstableness even more. His finisher is whatever works and whatever he feels like doing, it feeds into his unpredictability and leaves the opponent guessing, and makes him a "not your average" kind of wrestler. So I'd like that.


----------



## Kratosx23

THANOS said:


> Man those casuals in that video were true idiots, but at least it guarantees Dean some heat in his debut!! Also him using a "rings of Saturn" variation is fucking epic!! What an excellent choice for a finisher! I love it!


I don't like the idea of using a submission, though, because no top face taps (other than Punk, but he's the "bitch" of all the top faces, according to WWE's sad standards, and even then it was only one time, after the match), so any match where Ambrose beats a top guy is gonna end in some fuckery. Not that he needs to beat them clean, but it should end with a finisher.

Besides, I'm not high on the Rings of Saturn anyway.


----------



## THANOS

The Winning One™;11648123 said:


> Ambrose needs to pick a fucking finisher already. It's been Knee Trembler, Regal Stretch, Midnight Drive, Crossface, *Rings of Saturn*, Evenflow DDT. Just pick a main finisher and a secondary finisher/signature move.


Agreed. I would choose the bolded or the crossface-chicken wing as they're the most unique and have all the rest in his moveset.



Majesty said:


> having multiple finishers actually isn't a bad idea to be honest, it matches his unpredictable personality and him seeing the world in "multiple choice"(Joker reference) plays off his unstableness even more. His finisher is whatever works and whatever he feels like doing, it feeds into his unpredictability and leaves the opponent guessing, and makes him a "not your average" kind of wrestler. So I'd like that.


This is a fail IMO. I think having loads of generic finishers can take away from a wrestler. Look look at how many people dislike that about Bobby Roode over in TNA. That is the one thing holding him back, and I'd hate to see someone as great as Ambrose be stuck with an over-used generic finisher, because finishers can really do a lot for a wrestler, just like entrance themes can.

EDIT: To be honest I'd like to see him use a Samoan Driver similar to Chris Sabin's Cradleshock as it could be a good pick for him as an impact finisher!

Have him use this.





0:08 onward


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

You can't have him have different, multiple finishers because then when someone does defeat him eventually after using all those finishers, it makes him look weak. It took him five finishers put him down but not finish him but it takes a Cena, Punk, or Sheamus one finisher, multiple times even, to take you out?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Sheamus has like three finishers, one being Ambrose's finisher, I think?. I don't think it's all that bad. 1 finishing maneuver, and a submission should do good imo.


----------



## Australian

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'll try. I don't remember the date exactly.
> 
> Oh, here it is


i seriously cant wait till he debuts


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Sheamus has like three finishers, one being Ambrose's finisher, I think?. I don't think it's all that bad. 1 finishing maneuver, and a submission should do good imo.


No, he doesn't. He only has the Brouge Kick, which is his finisher move, and the White Noise/Celtic Cross as his secondary.


----------



## Punked Up

Even if he debuts in an odd time, I won't judge it for a while. I'm not going to judge his debut on when it occured, but how it occured. 

My best guess idea is he either cuts a promo on someone (say Tyson Kidd) to make an impression and killes them, getting disqualified and hitting them with a chair etc. OR he goes straight into a Foley fued.

How about the best of both worlds? He does the match/dq but then later when he's getting filmed in the back or interviewed he bumps into Foley and the seeds are planted for a fall-time fued.


----------



## PunkSES

I've been watching Ambrose for a while and I think he has awesome potential, I'm not gonna get my hopes up but I'm also not gonna expect the worst.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

The Winning One™ said:


> No, he doesn't. He only has the Brouge Kick, which is his finisher move, and the White Noise/Celtic Cross as his secondary.


I was just thinking they were alternates. He has used them to finish peeps off. Sort of like Undertaker who uses Tombstone, Last ride, and Choke slam.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

What if months from now we will still be in here discussing his long awaited debut lol.


----------



## Tenacious.C

Does no body else see the whole AJ thing as a lead in for ambrose?

Rejected by Bryan.
Rejected by Kane.
Rejected by Punk.

So she goes and finds a guy just as crazy and unstable as her?

It's very unlikely but it was a thought I had during RAW.


----------



## FearIs4UP

Tenacious.C. said:


> Does no body else see the whole AJ thing as a lead in for ambrose?
> 
> Rejected by Bryan.
> Rejected by Kane.
> Rejected by Punk.
> 
> So she goes and finds a guy just as crazy and unstable as her?
> 
> It's very unlikely but it was a thought I had during RAW.


Would be beyond awesome. I like AJ a lot and it would give him an immediate storyline.


----------



## KING CRAVE

Any update on when he's set to debut, or any time he's supposed to debut around?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Tenacious.C. said:


> Does no body else see the whole AJ thing as a lead in for ambrose?
> 
> Rejected by Bryan.
> Rejected by Kane.
> Rejected by Punk.
> 
> So she goes and finds a guy just as crazy and unstable as her?
> 
> It's very unlikely but it was a thought I had during RAW.


As time goes on, it seems more and more like it wouldn't hurt.


----------



## The High King

could you imagine if the WWE let him go.
Could just picture the internet fans crying


----------



## Tenacious.C

The High King said:


> could you imagine if the WWE let him go.
> Could just picture the internet fans crying


With Regal, Punk and reportedly Trips. All backing him, it's not likely.


----------



## KING CRAVE

The High King said:


> could you imagine if the WWE let him go.
> Could just picture the internet fans crying



I can honestly admit.. there's a possible chance I might cry, lolol.


----------



## Naturaltitman

When the fuck is Ambrose going to debut? I want my Ambrose NOW!!!!!


----------



## THANOS

Tenacious.C. said:


> With Regal, Punk and *reportedly Trips.* All backing him, it's not likely.


Oh of course and HHH actually signed Ambrose personally and told him to continue to be as eccentric as he was on the indies, so he obviously loves the guy and probably agrees with Punk that he's their secret weapon.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

THANOS said:


> Oh of course and HHH actually signed Ambrose personally and told him to continue to be as eccentric as he was on the indies, so he obviously loves the guy and probably agrees with Punk that he's their secret weapon.


Signed him personally you say? Thought he just wanted him to stay there until the perfect time. Nice to know. Patience then, I guess.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Holy shit, Trips is legit behind Ambrose? Like, no shitting me or are you guys just starting rumours? If Trips is actually behind Ambrose then he'll definitely get a huge push, then Trips will get scared that Ambrose might surpass him and he'll make him job haha. nobutsrslywwepleasedebutambroseatthe1000thrawit'stheperfectmomentandit'dbefuckingamazing. he will make an impact!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Wsupden said:


> Holy shit, Trips is legit behind Ambrose? Like, no shitting me or are you guys just starting rumours? If Trips is actually behind Ambrose then he'll definitely get a huge push, then Trips will get scared that Ambrose might surpass him and he'll make him job haha. nobutsrslywwepleasedebutambroseatthe1000thrawit'stheperfectmomentandit'dbefuckingamazing. he will make an impact!


It's good news if so, didn't actually know he was HHH's personal signing like Sin Cara, and Kharma.


----------



## Kratosx23

THANOS said:


> Oh of course and HHH actually signed Ambrose personally and told him to continue to be as eccentric as he was on the indies, so he obviously loves the guy and probably agrees with Punk that he's their secret weapon.


STOP GIVING US HOPE! IT'S DETRIMENTAL!


----------



## THANOS

Wsupden said:


> Holy shit, Trips is legit behind Ambrose? Like, no shitting me or are you guys just starting rumours? If Trips is actually behind Ambrose then he'll definitely get a huge push, then Trips will get scared that Ambrose might surpass him and he'll make him job haha. nobutsrslywwepleasedebutambroseatthe1000thrawit'stheperfectmomentandit'dbefuckingamazing. he will make an impact!





swagger_ROCKS said:


> It's good news if so, didn't actually know he was HHH's personal signing like Sin Cara, and Kharma.


Yeah you can find articles on it on google! HHH personally signed Ambrose and see's him as a potential mega star. It's no lie, look it up!


----------



## #Mark

Hunter's really behind Ambrose? YES. With the news that Hunter hates Foley and loves Ambrose, one can assume that he'd have no problem using Mick to give Ambrose a rub!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

THANOS said:


> Yeah you can find articles on it on google! HHH personally signed Ambrose and see's him as a potential mega star. It's no lie, look it up!


:mark:


----------



## Kratosx23

Honestly, all this hope is killing me. Don't succumb, you know they'll screw it up. Don't succumb, you know they'll screw it up. Don't succumb, you know they'll screw it up.....


----------



## krai999

people keep showing this promo and that promo to prove how good he is but this promo gets no love so watch this one and judge


----------



## Kratosx23

The greatness of AC/DC even further enhances it, lol.

Speaking of promos, I like the one he cut on Cabana that pops up in the suggestions. He goes into a different, high pitched, whiny kind of tone and cuts a great, passionate promo that shows off his craziness really well. It's astonishing that we finally have a guy who can be saddled with a psycho/crazy character and he'll look like he's ACTUALLY crazy. Cody Rhodes and AJ's different insanity characters are so damn phony, Ambrose plays it off so well you'd think he was actually nuts (Maybe he is to a small extent. I know he was homeless at one time, can only imagine what that did to him).


----------



## TasteOfVenom

The more and more I see of Moxley the more and more I don't buy into him.


----------



## -Skullbone-

WeAreTheFallen said:


> The more and more I see of Moxley the more and more I don't buy into him.


Care to divulge into why you feel that way? I'd like to hear from more on the opposite side of the fence when it comes to Ambrose.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> The greatness of AC/DC even further enhances it, lol.
> 
> Speaking of promos, I like the one he cut on Cabana that pops up in the suggestions. He goes into a different, high pitched, whiny kind of tone and cuts a great, passionate promo that shows off his craziness really well. It's astonishing that we finally have a guy who can be saddled with a psycho/crazy character and he'll look like he's ACTUALLY crazy. Cody Rhodes and AJ's different insanity characters are so damn phony, Ambrose plays it off so well you'd think he was actually nuts (Maybe he is to a small extent. I know he was homeless at one time, can only imagine what that did to him).


Rhodes and AJ are far, far more camp than Ambrose is (although Rhodes had potential with the mask thing). What really stands those variations of characters apart is how utterly despicable this guy comes across. For all of the unpredictability and loose-cannon vibe in his demeanour, there's something that's unsettling in how..."down to earth" he is with his tenacity and desires. His self-proclaimed "indestructibility" gives him a real, believable psychopathic gear that runs deeper than his appearance and mannerisms (all of which are very suitable, by the way). 

This is only in regards to his current character, which I think will be altered quite drastically in this face-friendly era. If by some divinity he's allowed to maintain his current form, I'd love to see him as a foil for someone like Cena and Punk.


----------



## Irish Jet

Hmmm, though the perfect opportunity was there for him to debut last week with Foley as GM. He's not going to work a match with him IMO, Foley looks just God awful right now, he can barely get down the ramp. He got himself in good condition when he made his last in ring comeback in the WWE, can't see that happening here. A beatdown followed by a promo is more likely IMO.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Honestly, all this hope is killing me. Don't succumb, you know they'll screw it up. Don't succumb, you know they'll screw it up. Don't succumb, you know they'll screw it up.....


It's...so...hard...must...not...resist.


----------



## TasteOfVenom

-Skullbone- said:


> Care to divulge into why you feel that way? I'd like to hear from more on the opposite side of the fence when it comes to Ambrose.
> 
> 
> 
> Rhodes and AJ are far, far more camp than Ambrose is (although Rhodes had potential with the mask thing). What really stands those variations of characters apart is how utterly despicable this guy comes across. For all of the unpredictability and loose-cannon vibe in his demeanour, there's something that's unsettling in how..."down to earth" he is with his tenacity and desires. His self-proclaimed "indestructibility" gives him a real, believable psychopathic gear that runs deeper than his appearance and mannerisms (all of which are very suitable, by the way).
> 
> This is only in regards to his current character, which I think will be altered quite drastically in this face-friendly era. If by some divinity he's allowed to maintain his current form, I'd love to see him as a foil for someone like Cena and Punk.


He just seems cheesy with how he carries himself in promos. Plus he constantly seems like he has ADHD when trying to cut a promo as he's all over the place and never to me truly gets his point across, he is articulate with words I'll give him that but the gimmick he's playing reminds me of a poor man's Raven and I just don't see the mainstream audience buying into him.


----------



## Duke6881

'WWE writers have been working on ways to bring Dean Ambrose to the main roster. Word is that he will be on the RAW brand'


----------



## krai999

WeAreTheFallen said:


> He just seems cheesy with how he carries himself in promos. Plus he constantly seems like he has ADHD when trying to cut a promo as he's all over the place and never to me truly gets his point across, he is articulate with words I'll give him that but the gimmick he's playing reminds me of a poor man's Raven and I just don't see the mainstream audience buying into him.


so we're supposed to listen to views on mainstream audience. When your a fan of rebecca black and the rest of us in this forum seriously likes the potential in this guy. OK then


----------



## TD Stinger

> - WWE writers have been working on ways to bring Dean Ambrose to the main roster. Word is that he will be on the RAW brand.


A small report from LordsofPain.net. If it's true, it's good to see he will be brought to the Raw brand (aka, the live brand) even though the brand extension means nothing today.


----------



## NearFall

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The greatness of AC/DC even further enhances it, lol.
> 
> Speaking of promos, I like the one he cut on Cabana that pops up in the suggestions. He goes into a different, high pitched, whiny kind of tone and cuts a great, passionate promo that shows off his craziness really well. It's astonishing that we finally have a guy who can be saddled with a psycho/crazy character and he'll look like he's ACTUALLY crazy. Cody Rhodes and AJ's different insanity characters are so damn phony, Ambrose plays it off so well you'd think he was actually nuts (Maybe he is to a small extent. I know he was homeless at one time, can only imagine what that did to him).


Cody had potential with the mask but it got shat down the drain.

As for Ambrose, he is natural in this role, probably the best insanity guy theyve had in a long time, lets just pray he does not get watered down when on RAW.


----------



## God Movement

TD Stinger said:


> A small report from LordsofPain.net. If it's true, it's good to see he will be brought to the Raw brand (aka, the live brand) even though the brand extension means nothing today.


There is justice in the world.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

All this hope. It hurts.


----------



## urca

THANOS said:


> Oh of course and HHH actually signed Ambrose personally and told him to continue to be as eccentric as he was on the indies, so he obviously loves the guy and probably agrees with Punk that he's their secret weapon.


Actually he has a good back up from a lot of people in the E
Mick Foley,Punk(bothered to go to FCW for him),Bryan(put him over a lot in an interview),Regal(need I say anything?),Trips (signed him personally),I can already say he has at the VERY least an upper-midcarder future.


----------



## AJ number 1 fan

Once HHH signs you,then you will become world champion no matter what.Look at Sheamus when he sucked in 2009 he won the WWE championship.


----------



## Ray

It wouldn't hurt to bulk up a bit now either. Ambrose is obviously going to get pushed, so he needs to look like it. He doesn't need to gain 100 pounds of muscle or anything, but he could get toned a bit. Punk has done it since he got his push, and Bryan has been getting bigger ever since he won MiTB


----------



## THANOS

> PWInsider.com is reporting Dean Ambrose will be the next developmental talent to debut on WWE television.
> 
> Ambrose has been working dark matches for the last couple months. WWE creative has been told to come up with ideas for ways to introduce Ambrose on television.
> 
> He is expected to debut and primarily work on Raw.


----------



## TD Stinger

Since it has now a priority to find him the right storyline to debut, allow me to put my creative hat on and pitch an idea.

I'm proposing his first feud be w/ Kane (aka, my favorite superstar of all time). Here's the Ambrose promo where I got my inspiration from:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EyGlsm7u8rQ

Getting back to Kane. Kane's gimmick has always been that he is a monster. Ambrose has too referred to himself as a monster. But one line in his promo caught my attention: "I'm not 6'8" and I'm not 300 pounds, but THAT...THAT IS WHAT MAKES ME A MONSTER!" Have Ambrose debut and call out Kane, saying he only thinks he's a monster b/c he is 7ft tall and 300 pounds. Ambrose would argue that he is a real monster b/c he doesn't need strengh and power to be a monster. All he needs is his mind. 

A feud w/ well known star... Check
A feud that makes sense... Check
A feud w/ a man that is famous for putting other people over... Check

What do you guys think?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Fuck. 1000th episode seems so real as a debut for me now, fuckkk.


----------



## Ray

TD Stinger said:


> Since it has now a priority to find him the right storyline to debut, allow me to put my creative hat on and pitch an idea.
> 
> I'm proposing his first feud be w/ Kane (aka, my favorite superstar of all time). Here's the Ambrose promo where I got my inspiration from:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EyGlsm7u8rQ
> 
> Getting back to Kane. Kane's gimmick has always been that he is a monster. Ambrose has too referred to himself as a monster. But one line in his promo caught my attention: "I'm not 6'8" and I'm not 300 pounds, but THAT...THAT IS WHAT MAKES ME A MONSTER!" Have Ambrose debut and call out Kane, saying he only thinks he's a monster b/c he is 7ft tall and 300 pounds. Ambrose would argue that he is a real monster b/c he doesn't need strengh and power to be a monster. All he needs is his mind.
> 
> A feud w/ well known star... Check
> A feud that makes sense... Check
> A feud w/ a man that is famous for putting other people over... Check
> 
> What do you guys think?


I like it. A feud with Kane works. But wouldn't that make Ambrose a face then? Also, the matches would be god awful as well. Ambrose needs to start with someone that he can have a great match with. Dean is actually a pretty underrated and good worker, but if he has matches with Kane, the crowd will be extremely dull and won't treat him as a major guy.


----------



## Steve.

I like the Kane idea too. Alot of people are thinking Dean could come in with the Crazy AJ storyline in some way and since Kane basically friendzoned her there is a way to link it together if they wanted to go that route. Even if they didn't i still like the general idea and your reasons for it.


----------



## TD Stinger

psx71 said:


> I like it. A feud with Kane works. But wouldn't that make Ambrose a face then? Also, the matches would be god awful as well. Ambrose needs to start with someone that he can have a great match with. Dean is actually a pretty underrated and good worker, but if he has matches with Kane, the crowd will be extremely dull and won't treat him as a major guy.


Kane would be the face. It would almost be like Ambrose was stalking him. And I disagree w/ you a little bit. Kane has lost a step, but he can still go. Besides the match doesn't have to be an instant classic, it just has to tell a good story, which both Ambrose and Kane can do.


----------



## Duke6881

Ambrose would be the heel.Or a tweener. I don't care how he debuts really.As long as its not Squash Matches.He just needs to hurry up!!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Dean comes off more as a tweener to me, at least from what I have seen. The dude hates everything that's in a spot he feels he should be in.


----------



## Kratosx23

NearFall said:


> *Cody had potential with the mask but it got shat down the drain*.
> 
> As for Ambrose, he is natural in this role, probably the best insanity guy theyve had in a long time, lets just pray he does not get watered down when on RAW.


No he didn't, it was awful from the get go. He just can't be a character actor, he has to just be himself or he's completely awful, and even when he's acting natural, he still isn't very good.

As for Ambrose debuting soon on Raw, it sounds good and bad. We've had too many guys debut on SmackDown recently, so it can be good for him as he'll stand out more from all the SmackDown guys that have recently come in, and Raw is much more relevant than SmackDown, so he's going to get more exposure, but on the negative side, Vince McMahon is a lot more heavily involved in planning Raw. 

:batista3

Hopefully Punk can smack some sense into him so he won't ruin Ambrose's character, but I don't know, considering his own has been stripped down until it's just a bare bones formula of bad sarcasm and a lack of what made him popular in the first place. It'll be good to see him regardless, hopefully he starts beating credible talents immediately, I've had my squash fill.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

With HHH being reported to have personal signed him and Punk looking to do what he can to protect him, there could be some hope to him getting a decent initial run. But damn, there goes that word "hope" again.


----------



## Killmonger

Dean Ambrose... Raw... The show that is booked by Vince McMahon... while its going on.... Uh...


----------



## Kratosx23

I know, it's a scary thought.

There are advantages to being on Raw too, though. Plus, if he's on Raw, we'll know if he's actually over or not since they can't edit the crowd.


----------



## Heel

WWE will ruin him, just like they ruin everything. If you don't think they are, you're in denial. Just wait and see.


----------



## Killmonger

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I know, it's a scary thought.
> 
> There are advantages to being on Raw too, though. Plus, if he's on Raw, we'll know if he's actually over or not since they can't edit the crowd.


That's true... He tends to get heat at house shows so I'm not worried... Wonder why they didn't move Alberto to SD to hide his distinct level of "unoverness"

And I agree with you, *Heel*.

They'll fuck him up. Undoubtedly.


----------



## Kratosx23

Heel said:


> WWE will ruin him, just like they ruin everything. If you don't think they are, you're in denial. Just wait and see.


Best stance to take, really.


----------



## Tkiddmark

I just wanna ask whos in your sig


----------



## Tkiddmark

I like the idea of him using a choke of some kind


----------



## TheZeroIsTheHero

I've stopped watching wwe, I decided to wait til his debut to come back, the way I see it, once he shows up it will either be big or just another random debut. I don't like the wwe right now, it feels stagnant because they are waiting to pull out there best til the 1000th show, until then it's filler, punk and Bryan is a good reason to watch and I am grateful Kane is out of it, but punk hasn't elevated either...

I think Ambrose could be a face, anti hero kind of deal, I think it's harder to be relevant as a face then a heel, I look at him as an Austin, where people are just gonna like him because he's just so out there and different, will he be the top guy? Hell no, but that's not what the wwe needs, the best thing about the attitude era was that it was a collective force, that's what made ecw, it just wasn't one person, it's not just cena, that's what needs to come back, the world isn't waiting for another lesnar, they don't need another big guy, otherwise the crowd wouldn't cheer for punk and bryan, or zack Ryder, or even aj, they just want something different, punk missed that when he had the chance, he could have started something great and he was halfway there, but selling t shirts isn't something I can get behind, same thing with Bryan, jobs at wrestle mania, gets a lot of momentum, decides to kill it for a T shirt...

So what I'm getting at is ambrose is indeed there secret weapon, mainly cause he is different, he doesn't come off as a character, he just comes off as himself, he believes wrestling is the only thing he's meant to do, which is why people will take him seriously as a main eventer one day, there's a reason he has all this hype...he's not gonna fail...


----------



## Dice Darwin

This is Dean Ambrose's future if Vince decides to ruin him for his own amusement. Which might very well happen.


----------



## Emperor DC

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No he didn't, it was awful from the get go. He just can't be a character actor, he has to just be himself or he's completely awful, and even when he's acting natural, he still isn't very good.
> 
> As for Ambrose debuting soon on Raw, it sounds good and bad. We've had too many guys debut on SmackDown recently, so it can be good for him as he'll stand out more from all the SmackDown guys that have recently come in, and Raw is much more relevant than SmackDown, so he's going to get more exposure, but on the negative side, Vince McMahon is a lot more heavily involved in planning Raw.
> 
> :batista3
> 
> Hopefully Punk can smack some sense into him so he won't ruin Ambrose's character, but I don't know, *considering his own has been stripped down until it's just a bare bones formula of bad sarcasm and a lack of what made him popular in the first place.* It'll be good to see him regardless, hopefully he starts beating credible talents immediately, I've had my squash fill.


You really do spout some incredible bullshit.


----------



## #Mark

DeeCee said:


> You really do spout some incredible bullshit.


He's actually telling the truth there.


----------



## Heel

If Ambrose wants to succeed in WWE he needs to become bigger, more boring and less talented.


----------



## -Skullbone-

Heel said:


> If Ambrose wants to succeed in WWE he needs to become bigger, more boring and less talented.


A sadder truth has never been spoken. It's an alarming inditement on a company that prides itself on entertainment. Just stop trying to mold everything to your vision, management, and let the larger audience collective ultimately dictate how things will be run.



WeAreTheFallen said:


> He just seems cheesy with how he carries himself in promos. Plus he constantly seems like he has ADHD when trying to cut a promo as he's all over the place and never to me truly gets his point across, he is articulate with words I'll give him that but the gimmick he's playing reminds me of a poor man's Raven and I just don't see the mainstream audience buying into him.


All well and good. It's up to Ambrose to prove himself as a performer to doubters (won't win every single one over of course. That's part and parcel of the industry).

As a fan though, I say with all sincerity and respect that I hope Vince McMahon *does not* see him in the light you do. There's little to no reason to completely abandon a prospect whose ground work has already been established for you.


----------



## rickym

-Skullbone- said:


> A sadder truth has never been spoken. It's an alarming inditement on a company that prides itself on entertainment. Just stop trying to mold everything to your vision, management, and let the larger audience collective ultimately dictate how things will be run.
> 
> 
> 
> All well and good. It's up to Ambrose to prove himself as a performer to doubters (won't win every single one over of course. That's part and parcel of the industry).
> 
> As a fan though, I say with all sincerity and respect that I hope Vince McMahon *does not* see him in the light you do. There's little to no reason to completely abandon a prospect whose ground work has already been established for you.


wow, now that is how you reply to a post you think is negative without calling the guy a bitch cunt who knows nothing, very well done of you.(Y)


----------



## TankOfRate

You know what, I think I've had something of an epiphany. I'm genuinely not worried at all about Ambrose. Whether he's thrown out there with Mick Foley or Punk or Santino fucking Marella, he's more than good enough to make it work. He's way too great a talent to be _totally_ fucked up. I'm just looking forward to watching him on grand scale TV, whether he's curtain jerking or main eventing. Goddammit I just want some Ambrose. The cream will rise to the top eventually, but even then, I've got a feeling they've got huge plans for him. It'd explain him not being featured on NXT, at the very least. Just be positive, guys. I know it's hard, but be positive. It's going to be a hell of a ride. (get with it or get left behind hahaha)



















<3


----------



## Ray

Tank is right. Eventually, the best rise to the top. Take an example of CM Punk. The guy was given one chance to shine, and he took it and grabbed it by the horns to get to where he is today. Look at Bryan. The guy only won the title because Henry was injured, but even when no one had faith in him, he basically said "Fuck you, I'm going to make this work". And he did. 

Despite being completely buried at Mania, he became one of the most over guys in the company. And that's because people realized he was talented and wanted to see more of him. The same will happen with Ambrose. Even if he DOES get buried, he'll still be on top because he's talented, and because he hungry to succeed.


----------



## TheZeroIsTheHero

Dean Ambrose should not be teamed up with anyone else,his debut should not be apart of a stable, he is above the level of Nexus, he is above Barrett in both character and ring skill,also he should not have a manager or a valet like AJ because I don't think he needs it, he can do so much more by himself then teaming up and having to come off as a weak heel who needs to have ringside assistance which is what they will do if he gets any of the things I mentioned.

Just lets have Ambrose be Ambrose first, the only way I recommend Ambrose being apart of a stable is if it's a stable of tweeners or even faces, bringing in guys like cesaro and ohno, sandow, seth rollins, guys who all have something unique about them that can look pretty legitimate and stand out, as opposed to nexus, but still ambrose is above all this, although him always talking about team kamikaze was great ahah


----------



## -Skullbone-

TankOfRate said:


> You know what, I think I've had something of an epiphany. I'm genuinely not worried at all about Ambrose. Whether he's thrown out there with Mick Foley or Punk or Santino fucking Marella, he's more than good enough to make it work. He's way too great a talent to be _totally_ fucked up. I'm just looking forward to watching him on grand scale TV, whether he's curtain jerking or main eventing. Goddammit I just want some Ambrose. The cream will rise to the top eventually, but even then, I've got a feeling they've got huge plans for him.


For me, it's not so much a question of talent as what is done to the characters and personalities of performers. There's a lot of capable talent in the works at the moment, yet more often than not they are portrayed as flat, uninteresting drones beyond their roles as good guys or baddies (maybe they think casuals like that? I don't know or care). To think that most current characters are forced to go through a "two-dimensional" phase is disheartening. What's worse is one whose ground work has already been established is still in danger of being castrated or altered altogether to suit whatever out-of-touch vision the head guy apparently maintains. 

The Cody Rhodes comparison made earlier in the thread is a perfect example of this. We actually got satisfactory development from his Dashing phase, into the Undashing transformation, as well as what initially looked to be an amalgamation between the two. It was then to be explicably dropped in favour of a 'mean' Cody Rhodes with weird facial expressions. I don't care what you think about the performer, there's no excuse to drop a year's worth of characterisation in the span of four weeks. That's lousy for an entertainment industry.

I have little doubt Ambrose will still get fans to loathe him. The guy's obviously got a good mind for it all and has talent in spades (although I don't know how versatile he has proven to be in the past). In some ways, putting a script will be slightly beneficial in tightening up his dialogue and keeping him on track. The irrepressible thought of management getting their hands on a character and nullifying it to suit the boring face-friendly era would be disappointing on all aspects. Without compelling characters there's no compelling stories. There's no fun in that, nor is there longevity in it.


----------



## krai999

fucking gold!! 10/10


----------



## Kratosx23

DeeCee said:


> You really do spout some incredible bullshit.


That wasn't any, though. Try again, son.



> You know what, I think I've had something of an epiphany. I'm genuinely not worried at all about Ambrose. Whether he's thrown out there with Mick Foley or Punk or Santino fucking Marella, he's more than good enough to make it work. He's way too great a talent to be totally fucked up. I'm just looking forward to watching him on grand scale TV, whether he's curtain jerking or main eventing. Goddammit I just want some Ambrose. The cream will rise to the top eventually, but even then, I've got a feeling they've got huge plans for him. It'd explain him not being featured on NXT, at the very least. Just be positive, guys. I know it's hard, but be positive. It's going to be a hell of a ride. (get with it or get left behind hahaha)


You might be right, because Ambrose has the good fortune to be American. If he were English, he'd be done automatically, talent and overness aside.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

True, July 23rd is only a few weeks away. Fuck. Can't come sooner.


----------



## Heel

People are going to be so disappointed when he doesn't debut on the 1000th RAW. Everyone has convinced themselves he will despite there being no evidence to suggest such a thing happening. I'd love it to happen but it won't.


----------



## SouthernCross

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You might be right, because Ambrose has the good fortune to be American. If he were English, he'd be done automatically, talent and overness aside.


How does your Vince is xenophobic argument add anything to the discussion?

On topic: I'm sure Ambrose will do fine on the main roster but I kind of hope he doesn't get pushed straight to the top with a winning streak. Ambrose works best when he is the underdog & fighting towards something (eg. getting Regal to wrestle him). He'd be the perfect candidate to take the U.S title off Santino if they don't go with the Foley feud.


----------



## Kratosx23

Heel said:


> People are going to be so disappointed when he doesn't debut on the 1000th RAW. Everyone has convinced themselves he will despite there being no evidence to suggest such a thing happening. I'd love it to happen but it won't.


There was a press release or something for Raw 1000 and it specifically mentioned new talent debuting. It didn't mention names, but considering Rollins, Ohno, Wyatt are on NXT, and Sandow, Cesaro and RyBack have already debuted, and Dean hasn't debuted and isn't on NXT despite basically every other FCW superstar on the roster being on NXT, who else is it? There was even a report (and yeah, report, LOL TYRION THE GULLIBLE IMP) about the Raw team working on ideas to bring Ambrose to the main roster. Is it true? I have no idea but let's add it to the evidence pool regardless.

Yeah, maybe he won't debut. And fuck them if he doesn't, but despite my negativity, there is a good chance of it happening.


----------



## truk83

As of right now I think it's taboo to suggest throwing some fresh talent in to the main event scene, but somehow I think Ambrose could make it work. He would be the perfect heel to CM Punk, and it could start a rivalry similar to Hart/Austin, or Rock/HHH. The WWE is missing this from their product, and I would love nothing more than for Dean Ambrose to humiliate Foley, and move on to CM Punk. Ambrose would be the perfect "heckler" to CM Punk's matches. I could imagine Ambrose as a fan heckling CM Punk during all of his matches even non-televised house shows. That would be epic.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

Is the "saviour of wrestling" ever going to debut?

That Mick Foley story isn't going to happen then, is it?


----------



## Kratosx23

They cut the Foley angle, apparently. Vince can't stomach having anything on television that the audience would respond to.


----------



## NearFall

They're reportedly working a storyline to debut him on RAW. Foley storyling was cut.


----------



## Mr.Cricket

Fuck sake, when is this guy going to debut?


----------



## Punked Up

I want him to debut in a jobber match and get himself DQ'ed, literally killing the guy he wrestles. Then he can cut a promo about his life story, intentions etc. and then he can proceed to kill the guy he wrestles more and more until security take him out.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

There was also a report saying that Ambrose is going to be the next guy debuting on the main roster, and if there is new talent debuting on the 1000th Raw then herp derp put 2 and 2 together and you get Ambrose on Raw on the 1000th episode!


----------



## TD Stinger

Wsupden said:


> There was also a report saying that Ambrose is going to be the next guy debuting on the main roster, and if there is new talent debuting on the 1000th Raw then herp derp put 2 and 2 together and you get Ambrose on Raw on the 1000th episode!


Even w/o the report, it was pretty clear that Ambrose would make his debut soon. WWE taped 8 episodes of the new NXT full of the top FCW guys, and Ambrose didn't appear on any of them. That pretty much guarentees he would jump to the main roster soon. If the report is true, it would be a great time to debut (even if it isn't Ambrose) a new superstar on the 1000th episode. It's the beginning of a new era, the perfect time for a new superstar to arrive.

If the plan is to debut him on the 1000th episode of Raw, then we should see the signs on TV soon, maybe even on Monday night. Ambrose has a lot of support, not just from us but from the brass as well. So I don't think he will just show up one night backstage (like Cesaro).

There are number of ways they could go about this. They could start doing vignettes. They could have him come out of the crowd and attack somebody. He could cut a promo. Maybe he debuts like Santino and wins a title on his 1st night.


----------



## x78

I can't believe they have axed the Foley storyline. It was too perfect, Dean was getting huge heat online from people who didn't even know who he was. He would have been a huge star straight off the bat. If Foley is the one responsible for this storyline being scrapped then I will lose all respect for him.


----------



## #Mark

I still think we're getting the Foley/Ambrose angle. It makes perfect sense, WWE can't be that incompetent. I'm optimistic that it's still in the works.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

If Foley gets the GM position then there may be a chance.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

I still want a Foley/Ambrose hardcore match at some point.


----------



## CMPunkFan18

I like how WWE are waiting for a good storyline for him, and then debuting him instead of just chucking him out there randomly without hype beating Yoshi Tatsu or something. IMO he needs to debut at the 1000th episode, he just needs to. He needs a storyline from the get go and the guys he should fued with I think should be one of the following:
-Kane
-Randy Orton
-Chris Jericho 
-CM Punk (Non-Title)
I think one of these 4 guys will give him the perfect debut and perfect first storyline. I just really want him to have a memorable debut like Jericho or Kane that'll be remembered forever.


----------



## Commodus

So, is Foley just a pussy who can't differentiate between a storyline and real life?


----------



## D.M.N.

Are we basing the storyline being axed based on this tweet from a few weeks back?



Duke6881 said:


> looks like the foley/ambrose has been killed
> 
> @realMickFoley
> 
> Finally had a talk with @TheDeanAmbrose . Unique type of cat. We'll probably never exchange holiday cards, but it was good to clear the air.


I've only just read about it, although I seriously hope it has not been dumped.


----------



## YimYac

Commodus said:


> So, is Foley just a pussy who can't differentiate between a storyline and real life?


It was reported that HHH doesn't like Foley and wanted him off TV


----------



## Ham and Egger

So you guys believe he's going to debut at the 1000th episode of RAW? I will prepare for the epic lols when he doesn't show up. Seeing you guys get it wrong time and time again is pretty funny.


----------



## chrispepper

CMPunkFan18 said:


> I like how WWE are waiting for a good storyline for him, and then debuting him instead of just chucking him out there randomly without hype beating Yoshi Tatsu or something. IMO he needs to debut at the 1000th episode, he just needs to. He needs a storyline from the get go and the guys he should fued with I think should be one of the following:
> -Kane
> -Randy Orton
> -Chris Jericho
> -CM Punk (Non-Title)
> I think one of these 4 guys will give him the perfect debut and perfect first storyline. I just really want him to have a memorable debut like Jericho or Kane that'll be remembered forever.


They had the perfect storyline..... and they screwed it up


----------



## DesolationRow

#Mark said:


> I still think we're getting the Foley/Ambrose angle. *It makes perfect sense, WWE can't be that incompetent. *I'm optimistic that it's still in the works.


LOL. Yes. Yes, they can be.

If I had to guess, I'd say that this is a direct result of the Linda McMahon Senate campaign. Maybe they can run the storyline after November for Wrestlemania season? I mean, there's a slight chance it could still happen in the near future but I'm doubtful at this point.


----------



## TD Stinger

Heavenly Invader said:


> So you guys believe he's going to debut at the 1000th episode of RAW? I will prepare for the epic lols when he doesn't show up. Seeing you guys get it wrong time and time again is pretty funny.


Or maybe we're just having fun making different predictions instead of being the kind of people that join this site to make fun of people if they get it wrong. It's all in fun.


----------



## Ham and Egger

TD Stinger said:


> Or maybe we're just having fun making different predictions instead of being the kind of people that join this site to make fun of people if they get it wrong. It's all in fun.


And I'm having fun in seeing some poster getting excited and hyped up only to see them get let down time and time again. It's all in good fun.


----------



## TD Stinger

Heavenly Invader said:


> And I'm having fun in seeing some poster getting excited and hyped up only to see them get let down time and time again. It's all in good fun.


So that's the reason you joined this site? To rain on everybody's parade. Wow, that's a little pathetic.


----------



## Quasi Juice

There's no reason to think Ambrose will have a great debut and be involved in a top notch storyline right off the bat, considering lots of wrestlers have made their debut the last few months and most of them are still not in a decent storyline and have their characters haven't progressed, e.g. Cesaro, Clay, Sandow, Ryback.


----------



## Ham and Egger

TD Stinger said:


> So that's the reason you joined this site? To rain on everybody's parade. Wow, that's a little pathetic.


I joined this forum to talk about the thing I love most: PROFESSIONAL WRESTLING. People raining on other peoples parade is the norm on this site. If you're a fan of someone there's a whole group of people ready to shit on that guy because they don't like him for whatever reason. Don't be such a baby. :jay2


----------



## dxbender

Quasi Juice said:


> There's no reason to think Ambrose will have a great debut and be involved in a top notch storyline right off the bat, considering lots of wrestlers have made their debut the last few months and most of them are still not in a decent storyline and have their characters haven't progressed, e.g. Cesaro, Clay, Sandow, Ryback.


On FCW, Regals basically always talking about how Ambrose will be the guy to end Regals career. I see that actually happening on Raw or Smackdown. Maybe Regal will be special guest gm for Raw/SD for a week(like others are doing) and Ambrose debuts and challenges Regal to a match and it results in Regals career ending?


----------



## TD Stinger

Heavenly Invader said:


> I joined this forum to talk about the thing I love most: PROFESSIONAL WRESTLING. People raining on other peoples parade is the norm on this site. If you're a fan of someone there's a whole group of people ready to shit on that guy because they don't like him for whatever reason. Don't be such a baby. :jay2


Yeah, I've only been on here for a couple of months and never saw you before here. I honestly thought you were a troll. So....my bad. If you wanna take one more shot at me, feel free. But I'm done complaining so again, my bad.

Anyways, back to Ambrose. I think it would be wise not to put all of our eggs in one basket in terms of Ambrose debuting on the 1000th episode. I remember on the back last year when WWE ran the 2/21//11 vignettes. I was sure they were for Sting. And of course I got dissapointed in the end. The same thing could happen in 3 weeks.

Sure there is a perfect storm coming. The report saying WWE wants to debut new talent on the 1000th episode. The report a few days ago that WWE is looking to debut Ambrose soon. The fact that Ambrose is not apart of the new NXT program. Again it's the perfect storm. But that doesn't guraentee a thing.

Even if it's not Ambrose, the 1000th episode is the perfect time to debut someone. Hopefully see some signs tomorrow on Raw or in the coming weeks.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Ambrose should get debut vignettes, they would be epic.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

TD Stinger said:


> Yeah, I've only been on here for a couple of months and never saw you before here. I honestly thought you were a troll. So....my bad. If you wanna take one more shot at me, feel free. But I'm done complaining so again, my bad.
> 
> Anyways, back to Ambrose. I think it would be wise not to put all of our eggs in one basket in terms of Ambrose debuting on the 1000th episode. I remember on the back last year when WWE ran the 2/21//11 vignettes. I was sure they were for Sting. And of course I got dissapointed in the end. The same thing could happen in 3 weeks.
> 
> Sure there is a perfect storm coming. The report saying WWE wants to debut new talent on the 1000th episode. The report a few days ago that WWE is looking to debut Ambrose soon. The fact that Ambrose is not apart of the new NXT program. Again it's the perfect storm. But that doesn't guraentee a thing.
> 
> Even if it's not Ambrose, the 1000th episode is the perfect time to debut someone. Hopefully see some signs tomorrow on Raw or in the coming weeks.


Sting was close to signing and almost did, they were originally for him but plans changed.


----------



## Kratosx23

> Anyways, back to Ambrose. I think it would be wise not to put all of our eggs in one basket in terms of Ambrose debuting on the 1000th episode. I remember on the back last year when WWE ran the 2/21//11 vignettes. I was sure they were for Sting. And of course I got dissapointed in the end. The same thing could happen in 3 weeks.


But Ambrose is actually with the company. The 2/21/11 vignettes were something that were CLEARLY for Taker but people went OMG IT'S STING for absolutely no reason, just because he also wears a trenchcoat.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

I think Tank of Rate did touch on a point a while back. Whatever they have planned for Dean, he can probably make it work, just as long as they don't touch his character that he has invested a lot in.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt

TD Stinger said:


> Even if it's not Ambrose, the 1000th episode is the perfect time to debut someone. Hopefully see some signs tomorrow on Raw or in the coming weeks.


Debuting someone on the 1000th Raw would be WAAAY out of WWE's comfort zone. Unless it was someone from the Attitude Era, I highly doubt they'd do it.


----------



## TD Stinger

Tyrion Lannister said:


> But Ambrose is actually with the company. The 2/21/11 vignettes were something that were CLEARLY for Taker but people went OMG IT'S STING for absolutely no reason, just because he also wears a trenchcoat.


That's not the point. I'm just saying to all of the people that are booking Ambrose's debut on the 1000th episode is that in no way a guarentee.


----------



## TD Stinger

GetStokedOnIt said:


> Debuting someone on the 1000th Raw would be WAAAY out of WWE's comfort zone. Unless it was someone from the Attitude Era, I highly doubt they'd do it.


Debut means making their first appearance. Someone from the Attitude Era would be a return. I don't find this out of their comfort zone if they feel confident in the guy and it sounds like Ambrose has a number of supporters within the company.


----------



## Zankman Jack

GetStokedOnIt said:


> Debuting someone on the 1000th Raw would be WAAAY out of WWE's comfort zone. Unless it was someone from the Attitude Era, I highly doubt they'd do it.


SCOTT STEINER?

NEW WWE CHAMP.
DANIEL BRYAN'S NEW MENTOR!


----------



## Kratosx23

TD Stinger said:


> That's not the point. I'm just saying to all of the people that are booking Ambrose's debut on the 1000th episode is that in no way a guarentee.


No, but when WWE's press release for Raw 1000 specifically mentions debuting new talent, and every other person from FCW EXCEPT Dean Ambrose is on NXT or SmackDown...you see where this is going.

There's a reason why people like Chris Hero and Bray Wyatt are on NXT and Dean Ambrose isn't. It's only a matter of time before they use him, he's been working the dark match before Raw for months and has even beat on air talent. On air talent NEVER loses to an FCW guy even if they're bottom of the barrel on air talent, that's a point in his favor.


----------



## dwiddle

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, but when WWE's press release for Raw 1000 specifically mentions debuting new talent, and every other person from FCW EXCEPT Dean Ambrose is on NXT or SmackDown...you see where this is going.
> 
> There's a reason why people like Chris Hero and Bray Wyatt are on NXT and Dean Ambrose isn't. It's only a matter of time before they use him, he's been working the dark match before Raw for months and has even beat on air talent. On air talent NEVER loses to an FCW guy even if they're bottom of the barrel on air talent, that's a point in his favor.


You got a link to that release?


----------



## Kratosx23

Nah, I don't, but I'm sure it's available. It was posted somewhere on this forum. It might be the intro to the Raw 1000 thread, let me see.

EDIT ~ Nah, I can't find it. It happened, though. Knowing Vince, it'll change regardless.


----------



## Striketeam

I don't trust WWE with anybody. As talented as Dean Ambrose is, maybe not at first but sooner or later they will mess him up like everyone else.


----------



## TD Stinger

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, but when WWE's press release for Raw 1000 specifically mentions debuting new talent, and every other person from FCW EXCEPT Dean Ambrose is on NXT or SmackDown...you see where this is going.
> 
> There's a reason why people like Chris Hero and Bray Wyatt are on NXT and Dean Ambrose isn't. It's only a matter of time before they use him, he's been working the dark match before Raw for months and has even beat on air talent. On air talent NEVER loses to an FCW guy even if they're bottom of the barrel on air talent, that's a point in his favor.


I could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure that was just an internet report saying they're looking to debut new talent on the 1000th episode. I want to believe it to, but every report has to be taken w/ a grain of salt. And I hear ya about the NXT thing. They have taped 8 episodes and every single top FCW talent (Rollins, Ohno, Kruger, Wyatt, Steamboat, etc.) except for Ambrose. Even w/o the report a few days ago, it was given that Ambrose's debut is coming very soon.

My point is that the 1000th episode if the perfect time to debut a new star, especially their top prospect (or "WWE's Sercet Weapon", if you will). But again, eve if it's not the 1000th episode, his debut will come soon. Whether's it's by a vignettes, a squash match, a promo, coming out of the crowd or any kind of combination.


----------



## rbhayek

who will he feud with???


----------



## BrianAmbrose

I'm getting impatient. But I know they are waiting until the 1000th or after.


----------



## TD Stinger

Another idea for his debut. On the 1000th episode of Raw, or a later episode if they can't fit him on the 1000th episode (which is understandable), have him beat Santino for the US title.

Santino comes out and does his usual good guy banter and says he will allow someone a US Title Shot right now. Ambrose comes out to no music and basically add likes a total jobber who is just happy to be there. Santino dominates the match and eventually puts on his sock puppet and attempts The Cobra. But Ambrose blocks it, gets an evil smile on his face, and knocks Santino out. Ambrose proceeds to pummel Santino and eventually hits his finisher (whatever it will be) and wins. He wins the US title on his first night and gets good heat for beating a fan favorite. Ambrose gets a mic and talks about he is the future of WWE and etc.

What do you think?


----------



## Commodus

I think he needs to declare war on the entire locker room, both heels and faces. Throughout the 1000th episode have him take out jobbers backstage and in the parking lot. Culminate with him taking out Cole and delivering a rambling promo before he gets chased off by security.


----------



## Emperor DC

I'd like Ambrose to be planted in the crowd and he just mouths off at various intervals at various WWE events. The camera pans to him, but no mention is made until weeks later. It's slowly revealed that he's an FCW wrestler who was stopped from debuting on TV due to the controversy over him.

They can't kick him out because he's a WWE wrestler, but they also don't let him in the ring because they don't trust what he'll do.

A slow burn introduction which gives him a chance to develop his character and his in-ring skills down in FCW without pushing him through the glass ceiling straight away without a real plan other than "This'll be a big way to debut him, let's do this" ....


----------



## x78

Dean Ambrose does not need to 'develop his character and in-ring skills in FCW'. LOL.


----------



## THANOS

DeeCee said:


> I'd like Ambrose to be planted in the crowd and he just mouths off at various intervals at various WWE events. The camera pans to him, but no mention is made until weeks later. It's slowly revealed that he's an FCW wrestler who was stopped from debuting on TV due to the controversy over him.
> 
> They can't kick him out because he's a WWE wrestler, but they also don't let him in the ring because they don't trust what he'll do.
> 
> A slow burn introduction which gives him a chance to develop his character and his in-ring skills down in FCW without pushing him through the glass ceiling straight away without a real plan other than "This'll be a big way to debut him, let's do this" ....


Best "non-mick foley" related debut idea I've heard yet for him!! Great ideas and I hope wwe runs with something similar to this! It would build anticipation tremendously for him, and a character of Dean Ambrose's talents can actually meet and even exceed the hype of the storyline!


----------



## The Arseache Kid

When I was younger and watching the first time around I had an idea for a wrestler who comes in and causes mayhem, destroying everything in his way until he is eventually fired. He then starts running into the ring and just starts attacking wrestlers. It wasn't exactly Proust in its development but I think it could be used for Ambrose. You could even have him announcing who he was going to "wrestle" next on twitter and then attacking them. Play around with it a bit have him coming out to other peoples theme music, carrying their battered bodies on his shoulders as he laughs at his next victim waiting for him in the ring.

Erm, I'm going too far with this aren't I?


----------



## Emperor DC

x78 said:


> Dean Ambrose does not need to 'develop his character and in-ring skills in FCW'. LOL.


Yes he does.

I followed the guy before he became the cool guy to love.

His character is great, his in-ring skills are not. They're not at the level of the sort of push some of you guys are suggesting. He still needs work in that regard.

It won't take long with the legends down there and the guests that come to visit.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

DeeCee said:


> Yes he does.
> 
> I followed the guy before he became the cool guy to love.
> 
> His character is great, his in-ring skills are not. They're not at the level of the sort of push some of you guys are suggesting. He still needs work in that regard.
> 
> It won't take long with the legends down there and the guests that come to visit.


He was at FCW for like a year now, and just has dark matches now, I'm pretty sure he's better than a bunch of people on the main roster in the ring.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

Enough already. When is he coming up?


----------



## Mr.Limelight

Here is my idea of how you could introduce Ambrose, it wont happen but I think it would be a pretty good entrance for him.

I think HHH should become a permanent on screen character again (as the GM or COO or whatever). And I would have Punk and HHH renew there feud of last summer, where Punk is the rebel and HHH is the boss, not a direct feud, but enough for HHH to be annoyed with him. Lesnar beats HHH at Summerslam, and then at the HIAC PPV Lesnar defeats HHH again in a HIAC match(both clean). At the same PPV, Punk is defending his title as he attempts to hold on to it for a year, Ambrose intefers costing Punk the title. Then over the coming weeks we discover Ambrose's character and him and Punk have a series of matches at Survivor Series and TLC hopefully getting Ambrose over. Ambrose and Punk have a number ones contender ladder match at TLC in which HHH intefers and costs Punk. So his debut is winning a feud against the number two guy, but making Punk look very strong in the process...

I would make HHH lose both matches to Lesnar clean to make Brock look strong again, and for HHH to not feel like the man anymore. Have Punk make a comment to HHH during the HIAC PPV that gets under his skin, so we have plants for the upcoming feud. HHH gets too annoyed with Punk now being the man, and reveals he cost him at HIAC, and will keep disrupting his plans to recapture the WWE title. Then have Punk win the Rumble, face the current WWE champion (Ambrose or Wade Barrett) and have HHH the special guest referee. After WM, Punk and HHH have a feud with matches culminating in Punk defeating HHH in a gimmick match.


----------



## TD Stinger

I think a lot of the ideas I've seen for Ambrose's debut are just too much to soon. I love the guy but I don't want the guy involved w/ guys like Punk, Cena, HHH, etc. He will so much earlier, people will say he's being shoved down our throats a year from now. That is why me personally, I want to see him start off lower in the card w/ the mid card guys. That's why I posted my idea about beating Santino for the title his first night.

The thing w/ Ambrose is he has to debut in an impactful way without accomplishing too much too soon.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

Why not jump into the main event/high mid card quick? We have Sandow, Ryback, and Cesaro already taking it slow so Ambrose should atleast go Del Rio speed. Which was a instant feud with a high mid carder to get him over asap and then teasing with the main event until finally being in the main event.


----------



## TD Stinger

BKKsoulcity said:


> Why not jump into the main event/high mid card quick? We have Sandow, Ryback, and Cesaro already taking it slow so Ambrose should atleast go Del Rio speed. Which was a instant feud with a high mid carder to get him over asap and then teasing with the main event until finally being in the main event.


That's just it though. Look at Del Rio. In his first year, he won the Royal Rumble, MITB, and the WWE Championship. People complained how he was shoved down our throats and now people just think he is boring. Right now, Del Rio is feuding w/ Sheamus for the World Title but he will not go over as champion. When he's done w/ Sheamus, what does he do then? Anything else he could do would be considered a down-grade. Why? B/c he did too much to soon. 

Let Ambrose work some good feuds in the mid to upper mid card before he goes into the main event.


----------



## gohel50

London & Kendrick mentioned this guy in their last shoot interview, it seems like Ambrose's got a huge attitude problem. Let's hope it won't hurt his career...


----------



## RiverFenix

gohel50 said:


> London & Kendrick mentioned this guy in their last shoot interview, it seems like Ambrose's got a huge attitude problem. Let's hope it won't hurt his career...


Depends. London and Kendrick got along with the boys great, but didn't have the drive to be top guys. Top guys are offten seen as dicks to the boys because they are not willing settle with being mediocre. 

You can be a dick if you draw money for Vince.


----------



## Domenico

I know everybody has a huge mancrush on Ambrose, but give it a rest. He will debut when he debuts, and i'd like for Ambrose to win the US title and make it relevant, before getting into the main-event.


----------



## TankOfRate

gohel50 said:


> London & Kendrick mentioned this guy in their last shoot interview, it seems like Ambrose's got a huge attitude problem. Let's hope it won't hurt his career...


What did they say?


----------



## gohel50

TankOfRate said:


> What did they say?


They were mentioning guys who didn't listen to the more experienced wrestlers' advice (London & Kendrick being the experienced wrestlers, in this case), such as Steen & Generico when they first met them. Then, Brian Kendrick said that Dean Ambrose was the perfect example of that. The two of them (Ambrose/Kendrick) did something with Tommy Dreamer, I don't remember what it was exactly, but he basically didn't listen to any of their ideas and did his own thing. Kendrick seems like a really cool guy, I've never heard him badmouthing a wrestler for no reason, so that kinda sucks.

He seems to know what he's doing with his character, which is great, but that might get him in trouble in the office.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly

The fact that Jon is protecting his character and not listening to advice from current stars/writers (except hopefully the ones who he directly works for) strikes me as the right way to go, considering how badly things have gone to hell in the WWE. I would rather he do that than let these idiots try and water him down.


----------



## -Skullbone-

^^^It's likely they'll do it anyway, especially if the big boss himself doesn't like the character. 

One thing that's always worrying in that environment is how one handles his/her business in front of management, so London and Kendrick would be right to question. I haven't heard the interview, so I don't know if they're just criticising his approach (as per *Gohel50*'s outline) or having a crack at his overall attitude. The last thing needed is a guy who's seen as giving others their marching orders when they haven't earned their stripes. 

It's speculated that Ambrose already has some big names backing him and his current persona. Here's hoping that is the case.


----------



## DesolationRow

Just want him to show up at the 1,000th Episode. There should be one high-profile debut on that show anyway and whoever receives it can forever say that they debuted on the 1,000th episode of Raw. WWE can't plan anything out anymore. They might as well just fly by the seat of their pants like they do with most things. Just let him debut on the 23rd and give him a storyline (even if it's just a storyline that defines the degree to which he's debuting at all, as has been suggested) and take it from there.


----------



## TD Stinger

DesolationRow said:


> Just want him to show up at the 1,000th Episode. There should be one high-profile debut on that show anyway and whoever receives it can forever say that they debuted on the 1,000th episode of Raw. WWE can't plan anything out anymore. They might as well just fly by the seat of their pants like they do with most things. Just let him debut on the 23rd and give him a storyline (even if it's just a storyline that defines the degree to which he's debuting at all, as has been suggested) and take it from there.


Agree completely on the first part. Even if it's not Ambrose, someone new should debut on the 1000th episode to make it that special. 

We have two episodes until the 1000th episode, so unless we see a vignette tommorow night and if Ambrose is supposed to debut on the 1000th episode, his debut will probably be out of nowhere.

One of my ideas would have Ambrose debut as local jobber facing Santino for the US title. Ambrose plays weak but eventually destroys Santino and wins the US title on his first night. After that, cuts a promo and bang!, Ambrose is on tbe main roster.

To me Ambrose has to debut in an impactful way w/o accomplishing too much to soon. I don't want him feuding w/ guys like Punk, Cena, HHH, etc. this early in his career.


----------



## The GOAT One

Don't want him winning the US title, he should be above that. Just look at the last two holders of that title....

I hope his debut storyline is up against an established star, like Foley, Jericho or Orton.


----------



## TD Stinger

TheGreatOne. said:


> Don't want him winning the US title, he should be above that. Just look at the last two holders of that title....
> 
> I hope his debut storyline is up against an established star, like Foley, Jericho or Orton.


Ambrose hasn't even debuted on the main roster yet. He's not above anything.


----------



## physics man

*Dean Ambrose debut idea?*

What if Deam Ambrose was already with AJ and he is giving her instructions to cause trouble for Punk and Byran. Then after AJ screws over Punk or Byran Dean comes and destroys either one of them.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: Dean Ambrose debut idea?*

There is already a forum talking about Ambrose's debut nearly 200 pages long.


----------



## BrianAmbrose

*Re: Dean Ambrose debut idea?*

^ Besides

Dave Bamsore is better off going to the impact zone anyway.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Dean Ambrose debut idea?*

Dean Ambrose will never debut. That's my prediction.


----------



## Trumpet Thief

I don't want him to debut anymore. He got everything right in FCW, with actual character progression and some amazing matches.

WWE, and in particular, RAW, will butcher his character to no tomorrow. I honestly hate to be a pessimist, but there is almost no way for him to succeed and/or entertain in the WWE, and none of that fault lies on him.


----------



## -Skullbone-

^^^Rather silly thing to say. Plenty of people will be entertained by him, regardless of whatever persona they stick him with. We are not, nor should we be, the only audience base the company caters to.


----------



## NightmareInc.

I think if they actually let him cut loose on the mic he could climb the ladder fast. I wanna see a somewhat modest debut though. Mid to upper mid card for sure though. Eventually have him compete for the us title and let him be that guy that enjoys getting his ass kicked and have it freak out whoever is kicking his ass. They should worry more about giving him a lot of promo time though. Interviews like they do for sandow for instance. I think he's the most intense guy on the mic since possibly pre 2002. Letting him talk could really get him over fast.


----------



## TD Stinger

Foley confirmed on Twitter that he will be on the 1000th episode of Raw. Anyone here still holding out hope for an Ambrose-Foley confrontation?


----------



## Kratosx23

Nope, not at all. I'm gonna keep my hopes low and assume that storyline is dropped, just like they said. Foley has appeared so many times and they just don't do anything. If the idea is to have Foley make so many appearances and have Ambrose not come out, so the people who were expecting it now won't expect it when he does show up, well, then mission accomplished, WWE. I don't know if they're bright enough to do that, though, I think it's just been dropped.

Hopefully he gets an actual storyline upon his debut, though, and not just a random squash.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

Watching FCW from two weeks ago I got an idea. Regal was on commentary and talked about wanting to fight Ambrose again. At the same time he talked about not wanting too because he felt that Ambrose would be the one to end his career. Through the whole match he kept going back and forth while putting over Ambrose.

Now if Ambrose is to debut on Raw soon then what if what Regal's commentary was pointing too was this.
What if they are going to redo the Regal Ambrose feud on Raw & Smackdown. Regal still gets a reaction. Ambrose ending his career would put Ambrose over and give him a good start.

Regal can still go in the ring. As much as I like Foley, I'm not sure he can. I'd like to be proven otherwise though.


----------



## AA world champ

Just Debut the man already he's the man.


----------



## The High King

I like ambrose but the stupidity of some on here in incredible.
The vast majority of wwe fans have no idea of ambrose foley angle or have long forgotten the petty incident.
How people think a indy wrestler is just gonna walk in to a top card scenario beggars belief.

The guy got the tools and persona to do well, but that is IF he ever debuts and work the "wwe way".
We have all seen many a talented guy wasted in the wwe of proper stars just let go without a fair crack of the whip.
Part of me secretly wants him to job so the idiots who think he will debut as a top card player will have a nervous breakdown on their keyboards


----------



## TD Stinger

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Nope, not at all. I'm gonna keep my hopes low and assume that storyline is dropped, just like they said. Foley has appeared so many times and they just don't do anything. If the idea is to have Foley make so many appearances and have Ambrose not come out, so the people who were expecting it now won't expect it when he does show up, well, then mission accomplished, WWE. I don't know if they're bright enough to do that, though, I think it's just been dropped.
> 
> Hopefully he gets an actual storyline upon his debut, though, and not just a random squash.


I'm really not getting my hopes up either. I mean it was obvious Foley would be on the show in some capacity. He was a huge part of Raw's History, especially during the Attitude Era. Even though I'm not getting my hopes up, when Foley does come out on July 23rd, I guarentee I'll be looking for Ambrose. And I know most of the people on this site will do the same. In the end, we'll probably be dissapointed, but that's our faults.


----------



## Commodus

TD Stinger said:


> Foley confirmed on Twitter that he will be on the 1000th episode of Raw. Anyone here still holding out hope for an Ambrose-Foley confrontation?


No, afraid not. Foley seems like the kind of touchy wuss who can't differentiate between a real insult and something said to build hype for a wrestling feud.
The guy has no guts, he's as overly sensitive as a teenage girl.


----------



## Heimerdinger

Commodus said:


> No, afraid not. Foley seems like the kind of touchy wuss who can't differentiate between a real insult and something said to build hype for a wrestling feud.
> The guy has no guts, he's as overly sensitive as a teenage girl.


Are you serious?

Really?


----------



## WrestlingFan96

Commodus said:


> No, afraid not. Foley seems like the kind of touchy wuss who can't differentiate between a real insult and something said to build hype for a wrestling feud.
> The guy has no guts, he's as overly sensitive as a teenage girl.


It's still real to you, dammit.

Also, I just hope that he keeps the same character when debuts.


----------



## El_Absoluto

They'll probably just team him up with Hornswogle and give the IWC the finger...


----------



## CM Jewels

I've been out of the loop.

Still no Ambrose news?


----------



## HEELBellaArmy

I think he might debut next week after MITB. I have a feeling he will debut before the 1000 RAW. Next week would be perfect. Because the 1000th RAW will be to packed for a debut. He would definitely be overshadowed that night.


----------



## Art Vandaley

I have to agree with Commodus on the Foley point, now I'm a huge Foley mark, honestly, huge fan of the guy, have read his books, have 2 Foley Dvds and I don't have many wrestling DVDs, one of my very favourites, but reading his letter to Ambrose and what came from it, I honestly think it was a shoot, and it was him pulling out because he was over sensitive. He asked Ambrose not to refer to his kids, and Ambrose referred to them again although in a less direct manner that I felt kept within the spirit of what Foley had asked him, so Foley got all ancy and up and abandoned what had been a great storyline.

I mean it could be kayfabe and it was shut down by other people, thats inherently possible, but I would put it at like 60-40 a shoot.


----------



## Commodus

WrestlingFan96 said:


> It's still real to you, dammit.


No, it's still real to Foley, that's the problem.
The things Ambrose was tweeting were part of a storyline, yet Foley couldn't differentiate between real life and kayfabe comments made to further a storyline.

The guy has no balls.


----------



## TD Stinger

Commodus said:


> No, it's still real to Foley, that's the problem.
> The things Ambrose was tweeting were part of a storyline, yet Foley couldn't differentiate between real life and kayfabe comments made to further a storyline.
> 
> The guy has no balls.


Come on guys, lets support this guy. Surely he or she knows Foley and Ambrose on a personal level so everything he or she says must be the truth. 

Back to Ambrose, I doubt we will see a Foley/Ambrose confrontation on July 23rd. But I know when Foley comes to the ring, almost everyone will be looking at the corner of their TV screen looking for Ambrose (me included).

If it's true that the Foley angle is dead, then I would like to see Ambrose debut in one of these 3 ways:

1. Win the US title from Santino on his first night.
2. Feud w/ Kane.
3. Feud w/ Mysterio.


----------



## Commodus

TD Stinger said:


> Come on guys, lets support this guy. Surely he or she knows Foley and Ambrose on a personal level so everything he or she says must be the truth.


Who the fuck do you think you are to insult me like that?


----------



## TD Stinger

Commodus said:


> Who the fuck do you think you are to insult me like that?


Easy buddy, just speaking the truth. Fact is you don't know what really happened so don't act as if you did.


----------



## Kazzenn

It seems obvious that what Foley posted was a shoot with what Londrick said and shows that Ambrose is a fucking idiot for not listening to veterans. Hopefully he learns from this experience and actually listens to these guys.


----------



## x78

How is he an idiot? He's got a thread with over 1,700 posts about him and more hype for a debut than pretty much anyone in history. I think he's doing pretty well for himself without listening to guys like London and Kendrick who achieved nothing in their careers as singles wrestlers (and I was a fan of theirs).


----------



## Kazzenn

x78 said:


> How is he an idiot? He's got a thread with over 1,700 posts about him and more hype for a debut than pretty much anyone in history. I think he's doing pretty well for himself without listening to guys like London and Kendrick who achieved nothing in their careers as singles wrestlers (and I was a fan of theirs).


We are a small minority of the wrestling fanbase. He could debut and squash Bateman and we all would promptly blow a load everywhere. The average fan however won't give a shit. If he had listened to Foley he would have been in a hot storyline that gets the casuals attention and now he won't get that because he acted dumb.

Now I'm not saying he should do everything these guys say but he should at least listen to what they say. Also I'm not saying its a bad thing to have a ego in this buisness because you need one to be successful.


----------



## x78

Kazzenn said:


> We are a small minority of the wrestling fanbase. He could debut and squash Bateman and we all would promptly blow a load everywhere. The average fan however won't give a shit. If he had listened to Foley he would have been in a hot storyline that gets the casuals attention and now he won't get that because he acted dumb.
> 
> Now I'm not saying he should do everything these guys say but he should at least listen to what they say. Also I'm not saying its a bad thing to have a ego in this buisness because you need one to be successful.


Maybe Dean doesn't want to water himself down. If that's the case, he'll probably find it frustrating and end up getting chewed out a lot because I expect they'll try to limit what he can do, but I'd much rather someone maintain their integrity and continue to push things rather than being happy to go through the motions like most of the guys on the roster. JR said that the roster is lacking guys with drive so if Dean can upset the apple cart then that's no bad thing in my eyes, it may not be good for his career short-term but it will be a lot better for us as fans. 

FWIW, if Foley has dropped the storyline for the reasons stated then he's a bitch and that's not Dean's problem, Foley is the one who has acted unreasonably.


----------



## The High King

ambrose did not get all this attention in this wwe thread because of what he has done in the wwe but merely because od sad deluded people who think he is just gonna debut and challenge for top titles.

I like the guy but part of me hopes he fails or joins at the very bottom to piss off all the deluded simpletons who think he is championship material before he has even debuted.
Thats even if he debuts


----------



## Patrick Bateman

At some point a feud between Ambrose and Sandow would be very entertaining I think.


----------



## Kazzenn

The High King said:


> ambrose did not get all this attention in this wwe thread because of what he has done in the wwe but merely because od sad deluded people who think he is just gonna debut and challenge for top titles.
> 
> I like the guy but part of me hopes he fails or joins at the very bottom to piss off all the deluded simpletons who think he is championship material before he has even debuted.
> Thats even if he debuts


There are crazy marks for everybody and these people shouldn't be listened to at all.


----------



## TD Stinger

The High King said:


> ambrose did not get all this attention in this wwe thread because of what he has done in the wwe but merely because od sad deluded people who think he is just gonna debut and challenge for top titles.
> 
> I like the guy but part of me hopes he fails or joins at the very bottom to piss off all the deluded simpletons who think he is championship material before he has even debuted.
> Thats even if he debuts


I think some people take it to far in terms of his debut. Some people want him to debut and instantly challenge for the WWE/World title and go after guys like Punk and Cena. If that happens, he'll probably run out of steam in about a year. He will debut soon, probably some time this summer. When he does, I hope he gets a uniqe debut and story to build off. I've suggested ideas like Ambrose winning the US Title on his 1st night. I mean, the way the belt is treated right now, putting it on another guy who hasn't even been on TV yet is still probably an upgrade.

Ambrose in my opinion has the POTENTIAL to be a World Champ. But potential will only get his foot through the door; he needs to do the rest himself.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I'll laugh my ass off if Ambrose debuted with a nerd gimmick or some wild shit like that.


----------



## Cookie Monster

I've seen Ambrose has now deleted pretty much all of his tweets? Debut imminent?


----------



## Ray

Cookie Monster said:


> I've seen Ambrose has now deleted pretty much all of his tweets? Debut imminent?


Very possible. I don't really thing he would do it for any other reason. It's making me more and more confident that he'll debut at the 1000th RAW.


----------



## kyhoopsgoat

This should be Dean Ambrose's theme...

Make it happen Vince or HHH.


----------



## Heel

kyhoopsgoat said:


> This should be Dean Ambrose's theme...
> 
> Make it happen Vince or HHH.


No, no it shouldn't. That doesn't fit Ambrose at all.


----------



## BrianAmbrose

Dean Ambrose is NOT going to be on page 2. 

But with WWE Raw 1000 just 9 days away my anticipation is growing more and more.
They haven't hyped any matches yet, nor have they mentioned new stars will debut but we'll se.


----------



## joeysnotright

^^^The 1000th episode is on 7-23.


----------



## Ray

BrianAmbrose said:


> Dean Ambrose is NOT going to be on page 2.
> 
> But with WWE Raw 1000 just 9 days away my anticipation is growing more and more.
> They haven't hyped any matches yet, nor have they mentioned new stars will debut but we'll se.


I believe there was a press release of some sort that stated that some new talent will be debuting at the 1000th episode.

Unless I'm wrong...


----------



## TD Stinger

psx71 said:


> I believe there was a press release of some sort that stated that some new talent will be debuting at the 1000th episode.
> 
> Unless I'm wrong...


Pretty sure that was just an internet report saying WWE WANTS to debut new talent. I hope Ambrose does debut on the 1000th episode but I'm not banking on it. They haves so many stars returning like Rock, Brock, HHH, HBK, Stone Cold, Taker, and much more. Then they have their current stars like Punk, Cena, Sheamus, Bryan, etc. they have to focus on. Add in all the possible returns like Mysterio, Henry, Barrett, Kharma, etc. It's going to be tough to fit him in.


----------



## TheVarsityVillian

I sure hope he is at the 1000th episode! If CM Punk praises Ambrose i would think he is pretty solid. Ambrose is excellent on the mic and has great wrestling skills, i think he would fit in just right.


----------



## Combat Analyst

Just listened to Ambrose, Ambrose sounds so real when he promos like he's not really cutting a promo but just straight up speaking to you. When I first heard his voice he wasn't what I expected but when I heard him talk and saw what he was wearing, I thought man he sure reminds me of those urban city street kids that just do whatever the hell they want and I mean that in a good way.


----------



## Gene_Wilder

I'm betting on either 1000 on the Raw following it which will be in his hometown of Cincinnati

maaaaybe they can use the 1000th episode of Raw to setup his debut, maybe a whodunit attack and then he debuts next week.

like if one the many legends at Raw is found bloodied and unconcious


----------



## X-Train

Gene_Wilder said:


> like if one the many legends at Raw is found bloodied and unconcious


Not just one legend! It should be many legends found bloody and unconscious


----------



## NightmareInc.

Combat Analyst said:


> Just listened to Ambrose, Ambrose sounds so real when he promos like he's not really cutting a promo but just straight up speaking to you. When I first heard his voice he wasn't what I expected but when I heard him talk and saw what he was wearing, I thought man he sure reminds me of those urban city street kids that just do whatever the hell they want and I mean that in a good way.


His Jon Moxley work are probably among the best promos I've ever seen.





This second one I found to be very Foley esque.





Even his FCW work is so intense. I think it would be a travesty to not see this man debut at or around Raw 1000. I think either have him take the belt off Santino and feud with somebody more credible for awhile OR have him feud with Christian over the IC belt. I really wanna see him on Raw, but I think an Ambrose/Christian feud would be pretty badass.


----------



## The High King

another deluded member who thinks ambrose will just debut and be in the ic picture


----------



## NightmareInc.

The High King said:


> another deluded member who thinks ambrose will just debut and be in the ic picture


Look dude, the IC title is garbage at this point. Both of the midcard titles are. It's neat that Christian has the IC right now, but the only way to run with that momentum is to pass it along to somebody new or AT LEAST have somebody new TRY to get in on it. I'm also not suggesting that he go right for the world titles so I dunno what your panties are in a bunch about. Now either come up with some contribution to the thread or troll somewhere else. :/


----------



## TD Stinger

The High King said:


> another deluded member who thinks ambrose will just debut and be in the ic picture


Guys like Santino and Carlito won the IC title on their first nights. Alberto Del Rio feuded w/ Rey Mysterio and won the WWE Championship within a year. Point is, I wouldn't be suprised at all if Ambrose is debuted right into the IC title picture. It's happened several times in the past and if the WWE officals are high on him, he might be the next.


----------



## The High King

TD Stinger said:


> Guys like Santino and Carlito won the IC title on their first nights. Alberto Del Rio feuded w/ Rey Mysterio and won the WWE Championship within a year. Point is, I wouldn't be suprised at all if Ambrose is debuted right into the IC title picture. It's happened several times in the past and if the WWE officals are high on him, he might be the next.


at this stage I reckon ambrose himself would just be happy to debut


----------



## AntMan

The High King said:


> at this stage I reckon ambrose himself would just be happy to debut


You say you like Ambrose and yet you obviously don't think he's good enough for WWE to give him a title that they don't give a damn about. They could have put Ambrose on NXT but they didn't, why not? 

If they didn't intend to use him on RAW or Smackdowm then he would either be on NXT or he'd be released by now.


----------



## CM Jewels

*AMBROSE SHOULD BE DEBUTING SOON.*



> - It’s interesting to note that almost all of the tweets from WWE developmental wrestler Dean Ambrose have been deleted. This could be another sign that his WWE debut is imminent (@TheDeanAmbrose).


*LET'S GO.*


----------



## Cookie Monster

I mentioned that on the previous page


----------



## Duke6881

any possibility Ambrose debuts tonight? or just wait until 1000th raw


----------



## Kane>All

Daniel Bryan and CM Punk is now no-dq.
Dean Ambrose will interfere and cost CM Punk the match and be revealed as AJ's lover and go into a feud with CM Punk,while Daniel Bryan and John Cena feud for WWE championship.
One can hope.


----------



## -Skullbone-

Thinking about it more, I wouldn't mind if AJ got Ambrose into the fray in a tasteful fashion. I would much, much rather he debut in the proposed storyline with Foley (dammit) but I do think he'll quickly turn heads if he is associated with the chick coming out of the title picture and doing what she did.

And for the love of what's holy WWE, let him be the dominant focal point.


----------



## krai999

*THE MATCH YOU PEOPLE HAVE BEEN WAITING FOR*




around 23:00


----------



## Jbardo

krai999 said:


> *THE MATCH YOU PEOPLE HAVE BEEN WAITING FOR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> around 23:00



Thanks (Y)


----------



## Majesty

krai999 said:


> *THE MATCH YOU PEOPLE HAVE BEEN WAITING FOR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> around 23:00



Gotta love Regal applauding Ambrose before finishing him off, with his own signature running knee. The torch has been passed.


----------



## HeavyDandtheBoyz

So everyone pumps Ambrose up. I watch a bunch of his matches on youtube and I dont see where the hype comes from.


----------



## Kratosx23

The hype comes from other attributes that are more important than wrestling.

Like.....everything.

Gonna watch this match now, anyway.


----------



## RDEvans

I can see Dean Debuting tonight or next week on Raw 1000. I'd like a segment where CM Punk and AJ are talking in the ring then suddenly Dean Jumps from the crowd , starts beating down on CM Punk and AJ is there just watching and she hands a steel chair to Ambrose with that sinister look she has then Cena comes out cashes in the MITB and wins the WWE title. The next night Dean explains to everyone that this was his master plan and AJ was apart of it all along to help CM Punk lose the title and to use CM Punk for what AJ really wanted. TO bring her psycho boyfriend Dean in to take over the WWE


----------



## Stanford

Well that was brilliant. What a story.


----------



## HEELBellaArmy

HeavyDandtheBoyz said:


> So everyone pumps Ambrose up. I watch a bunch of his matches on youtube and I dont see where the hype comes from.


The hype doesn't come from the small selection of matches he has on youtube.


----------



## HeavyDandtheBoyz

HEELBellaArmy said:


> The hype doesn't come from the small selection of matches he has on youtube.


If I have to watch every thing he's ever done he cant be that good. If he was so good I could see that from the dozen videos of his I watched. Maybe my opinion will change once he gets brought up to the main roster. Not like my opinion means anything, just saying I dont see it.


----------



## Mister Hands

krai999 said:


> *THE MATCH YOU PEOPLE HAVE BEEN WAITING FOR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> around 23:00


I feel like I can only react with noises and mumbled vowel sounds.


----------



## Ray

HeavyDandtheBoyz said:


> If I have to watch every thing he's ever done he cant be that good. If he was so good I could see that from the dozen videos of his I watched. Maybe my opinion will change once he gets brought up to the main roster. Not like my opinion means anything, just saying I dont see it.


It's okay. Ambrose doesn't really need you're support to become a huge star that he's destined to become eventually.


----------



## Striketeam

Amazing. The Ambrose/Regal feud has been so well done. Loved the ending and can't wait to see Ambrose in WWE.


----------



## berrysi

Regal put on a real masterclass in that match, tis a shame Regal hasn't been given more opportunity to do likewise on big stage.


----------



## TheWFEffect

Amazing ending to a perfect storyline Goodbye FCW the place where the ideal of wrestling was still alive hopefully NXT in the coming month will get itself sorted out.


----------



## Derrick Rose

I hope Ambrose is going to be used in an awesome way when he debuts, this is something they really shouldnt ruin


----------



## Kratosx23

psx71 said:


> It's okay. Ambrose doesn't really need you're support to become a huge star that he's destined to become eventually.


Don't be so confident. The fact that he's so good will probably hold him back. WWE wants guys like Ziggler and Bryan, they don't appreciate awesomeness anymore.


----------



## TD Stinger

HeavyDandtheBoyz said:


> If I have to watch every thing he's ever done he cant be that good. If he was so good I could see that from the dozen videos of his I watched. Maybe my opinion will change once he gets brought up to the main roster. Not like my opinion means anything, just saying I dont see it.


As a response to your first post, I would adivise to watch his promos as opposed to his matches. Ambrose (in my opinion) is pretty good in the ring. Not great but but pretty good. Even though he is not great he makes up for it w/ other thinks like in-ring psychology and his ability to his opponents to look good. 

But his in ring skills is not where most of his hype comes from. It comes mostly from his promo work. When he talks, he sounds real not forced. He is great at connecting to the crowd and getting a response from it. That is where most of his hype comes from.


----------



## Ray

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Don't be so confident. The fact that he's so good will probably hold him back. WWE wants guys like Ziggler and Bryan, they don't appreciate awesomeness anymore.


First off, holy shit, you're post count.

Second, I think if he becomes that good in the E and is putting on the best matches or best promo's every night, the crowd will force WWE to push them. ie. CM Punk and Bryan and (a little bit) of Ryder.


----------



## THANOS

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Don't be so confident. The fact that he's so good will probably hold him back. *WWE wants guys like Ziggler and Bryan, they don't appreciate awesomeness anymore.*


That's a pretty ass-backwards statement dude, no matter how little you think about in-ring work. The fact is, the WWE appreciate in-ring work the same as promo work or guys like Bryan and Ziggler wouldn't be current/future main-eventers. There needs to be a solid balance for wrestling to be great. They can't just trot out Miz clones and except people to love it, or they would go out of business. Both Ziggler and Bryan being main-eventers proves that the WWE actually DOES appreciate awesomeness.


----------



## Kratosx23

psx71 said:


> First off, holy shit, you're post count.
> 
> Second, I think if he becomes that good in the E and is putting on the best matches or best promo's every night, the crowd will force WWE to push them. ie. CM Punk and Bryan and (a little bit) of Ryder.


The crowd doesn't force Vince to push anyone. Look at Christian and Rob Van Dam. Yeah, they won a world title, a fast, cheap, uncredible title win, and it took them circumstances that if they hadn't happened, they never would've gotten those runs. They got almost nothing for their overness, in fact, they did get nothing for their overness because it wasn't their overness that got them pushed, it was other things.

Is Ambrose a future World Heavyweight Champion? For whatever the fuck that midcard world title is worth, yes, probably. Everybody except Barrett is gonna hold that title at some point in the future.

Is he a future WWE Champion? Most likely no.

Is he a future HUGE star? Most likely no. 

Is that his fault? 100% no.



THANOS said:


> That's a pretty ass-backwards statement dude, no matter how little you think about in-ring work. The fact is, the WWE appreciate in-ring work the same as promo work or guys like Bryan and Ziggler wouldn't be current/future main-eventers. There needs to be a solid balance for wrestling to be great. They can't just trot out Miz clones and except people to love it, or they would go out of business. Both Ziggler and Bryan being main-eventers proves that the WWE actually DOES appreciate awesomeness.


Yeah, they appreciate in ring awesomeness, not general awesomeness. The problem is, in ring work is NOT entertaining, in ring work does NOT sell tickets, and the foundation of the WWE, what makes stars, real, giant stars, is mic skills, charisma, and stage presence. A formula they have completely thrown out the window, which is why the ratings are down, nobody watches anymore and after the network fails and costs them millions, along with their failures in pushing talent and with Vince getting older and increasingly reducing his role, their marketing will go to shit and they'll probably be out of business in 10 to 15 years.

Balance, you say? There is NO balance. It's 100% wrestling ability now, everybody is fucking BORING. They don't push people who can talk anymore, they just don't do it. This era SUCKS. Dean Malenko would be a world champion in today's WWE. Sad. They need a revamp of their strategy.


----------



## Davion McCool

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Dean Malenko would be a world champion in today's WWE. Sad.


Are you from Bizarro World? Your take on the current situation seems to be 100% the opposite reality. Right now things are the same as always in the WWE: the people who have made it either have gotten over with the fans with their charisma (Bryan, Punk), or who happen to have "the look" (Sheamus, Del Rio). Bryan has only been in the ME picture for so long now because he has routinely got the biggest reactions out of anyone not named John Cena. Before Bryan was getting these reactions, he was a midcarder, and then a cowardly heel champion booked to look weak. If anything, the only thing that WWE has done better than in some previous years, is allowing wrestlers who have gotten over under the radar to be rewarded for it.

Also, I can't believe you seriously implied Dean Malenko being World Champion would be _a bad thing._


----------



## itssoeasy23

You know what will be cool. If they used the Tout thing to debut Dean Ambrose. They can have him cut a promo every week, so people will get to know who he is.


----------



## TD Stinger

Anyone think Ambrose debuts next week by crashing the Bryan/AJ wedding?


----------



## x78

Yeah, Ambrose could upload a really weird and ominous Tout next week and then debut in his home town on Raw 1001.


----------



## SAMCRO

TD Stinger said:


> Anyone think Ambrose debuts next week by crashing the Bryan/AJ wedding?


No, why would they debut an unknown to the casuals right into a feud with Bryan? they'd be like "who the hell is that?" No, my guess is they'll do vignettes and build his debut up to get the crowd used to him.


----------



## itssoeasy23

x78 said:


> Yeah, Ambrose could upload a really weird and ominous Tout next week and then debut in his home town on Raw 1001.


I really think it would be a really good idea. Have Dean Ambrose cut these promo's on Tout during RAW. It'll be a very easy way to get his character over without the usual debut video's, it'll be very unique and different.

I've also always had this fascination with Dean Ambrose having promo's like the camcorder video in Dark Knight than involved The Joker and the faux Batman. Have him just cutting promo's on different people on poster's and such, acting very strange and mysterious. Than he'll turn the camera around to his face, "hi, I'm Dean Ambrose."


----------



## TD Stinger

David Banner said:


> No, why would they debut an unknown to the casuals right into a feud with Bryan? they'd be like "who the hell is that?" No, my guess is they'll do vignettes and build his debut up to get the crowd used to him.


If WWE is turning Bryan face again, it would be a great way to introduce Ambrose. Picture it like this: Bryan and AJ are about to kiss and the lights go out. They come back on, and the ring is trashed. Ambrose is in the ring, and Bryan is out. AJ is shocked.

Again, if Bryan is turning face, this would be a great way to introduce Ambrose. The crowd would be pissed there was no kiss and Ambrose would draw some good heat. Not every great star needs to be introduced w/ vignettes. Sometimes the suprise debut is just as good or even better.


----------



## Ray

Naaah. I could see him costing Punk the title next week though. How else is Punk going to lose to Cena? They absolutely cannot give Cena the clean win since they've built up Punk for the last 9-

What am I saying. WWE will bury anyone to get Cena over. I could see a clean victory for Cena next week :no:


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Here we go. 

Next week is the 1000th episode of RAW. Ambrose HAS to debut here or else I start to lose interest in where he shows up because then the Summerslam hype will stat and there will be no way to fit him in. Not saying it has to be with Foley because I think that ship has sailed but he needs to be on that show next Monday. Whether it's interfering in the Bryan/AJ wedding, or costing Punk the match, or feuding with Cena whatever. He needs to be there. Now.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

You guys are giving WWE way too much credit here. There's no way Ambrose is being put in a major feud from the get-go. He'll either debut on NXT or get put in a feud with Justin Gabriel or some other midcarder. WWE don't have enough faith in their new stars to just skyrocket them to the main event scene immediately.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Ambrose will debut as AJ's new boyfriend and then layout Bryan and leave with AJ next week. 

Bryan face turn! YES! YES! YES!

Bryan/Ambrose SummerSlam! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## THANOS

JoseBxNYC said:


> Ambrose will debut as AJ's new boyfriend and then layout Bryan and leave with AJ next week.
> 
> Bryan face turn! YES! YES! YES!
> 
> Bryan/Ambrose SummerSlam! YES! YES! YES!


I could see it happening but I hope it doesn't. The last thing Bryan needs is to be thrust into a feud with a debuting star who can't afford to lose his first feud, because it'll mean Bryan will lose so Ambrose can make an "impact". Secondly, the last thing Ambrose needs is to be saddled with AJ, unless they actually give him a full on Joker character and make AJ his Harley-quinn.


----------



## SAMCRO

THANOS said:


> I could see it happening but I hope it doesn't. The last thing Bryan needs is to be thrust into a feud with a debuting star who can't afford to lose his first feud, because it'll mean Bryan will lose so Ambrose can make an "impact". Secondly, the last thing Ambrose needs is to be saddled with AJ, *unless they actually give him a full on Joker character and make AJ his Harley-quinn*.


That would actually be cool, AJ finds someone who's just as crazy as she is and forgets about Bryan and becomes Ambrose' Harley Quinn to his Joker.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Bloodbath said:


> You guys are giving WWE way too much credit here. There's no way Ambrose is being put in a major feud from the get-go. He'll either debut on NXT or get put in a feud with Justin Gabriel or some other midcarder. WWE don't have enough faith in their new stars to just skyrocket them to the main event scene immediately.


The midcarder could very well be a Face DB. I thought they didn't have plans to debut him on NXT. It's being taped weeks in advance, right. And I read he wasn't on any of those tapings


----------



## Kratosx23

One week left, now or never.

I'm fully prepared for them to fuck up and not have him debut.


----------



## Heel

No way is Ambrose debuting next week with so much shit already confirmed for RAW 1000.


----------



## hardyorton

*What is all this love for Dean Ambrose?*

a.k.a Jon Moxley.

I've seen some of his work, a talented guy especially on the Mic, yet some of his mic work is as dark as fuck that won't go over in PG WWE. Yet on here he's seen as the second coming and crazy talk of having him screw over Punk during the Cena match at RAW 1000 show or have him thrown into a big feud with Daniel Bryan over AJ (we've already seen it with Punk/BRyan). This guy like Bryan Danielson and Cm Punk will have to start on the bottom and work his way up and we all know talent always rises to the top after hard graft.

I Just want to ask Ambrose marks do you think WWE will push this guy to the main event straight away or is he in for a long slow move up the ladder once he hits WWE main roster?


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: What is all this love for Dean Ambrose?*

I see him debuting with an impact, but I do think WWE will give him a slow build up. In order to capture his essence.

I'd love it, if he challenged and won the Intercontinental/United States Championship on his debut. Would be pretty impactful debut, winning a title in only your first match.


----------



## 11rob2k

*Re: What is all this love for Dean Ambrose?*

He'll come in with a big impact on the 1000th show, my guess is it will involve Aj and Bryan, i dont see him being pushed to a title right away, he'll feud with Bryan for a few months then hopefully take the US title.


----------



## BrendenPlayz

*Re: What is all this love for Dean Ambrose?*

I'm sick of nearly everyone on this forum kissing his ass calling him the greatest thing since sliced bread yet we have seen him do jack shit. I already hate the guy and I've never seen him, I just hate how people think is he the G.O.A.T without doing a damn thing.


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: What is all this love for Dean Ambrose?*

Does anyone think he debut on NXT??

I think he will have a slow build and probably then start to get big feuds once he makes an impression with the crowd.

I can't see him been involved with AJ/Bryan to be honest.


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: What is all this love for Dean Ambrose?*



TeamHeadsh0t said:


> I'm sick of nearly everyone on this forum kissing his ass calling him the greatest thing since sliced bread yet we have seen him do jack shit. I already hate the guy and I've never seen him, I just hate how people think is he the G.O.A.T without doing a damn thing.


Maybe people think that way, because they've seen his work outside of the WWE. You should check out some old Jon Moxley clips if you never saw him. But he's a talanted motherfucker, nonetheless.


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: What is all this love for Dean Ambrose?*



Riddle101 said:


> Maybe people think that way, because they've seen his work outside of the WWE. You should check out some old Jon Moxley clips if you never saw him. But he's a talanted motherfucker, nonetheless.


so where Bryan and Punk but they had to start at the bottom.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

*Re: What is all this love for Dean Ambrose?*

He aint as good as dat goat D Bry! :bryan


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: What is all this love for Dean Ambrose?*

He is unproven
That's what IWC loves

It's different to wrestle in independence circuits and smaller places but to do it in WWE week in and week out.

If he succeeds-His talent
If he flops-WWE booked him badly

Every wrestler unless he has a hall of fame dad or contacts has to get over by themselves.Stone Cold was kept down yet became the GOAT.Cena was as generic as possible and they gave him a rapper gimmick yet he is on a league very few can match in history.Daniel Bryan was booked like shit yet managed to get over with the fans.

Let's hope this guy is as good as they tell him to be


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: What is all this love for Dean Ambrose?*

He's good.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

*Re: What is all this love for Dean Ambrose?*

As good as he may be, to the general public, he is a nobody. People on here are looking through rose-tinted glasses. I am a fan of the guy myself, but I find it funny that as smart as the IWC is supposed to be, they think WWE is brave enough to push Ambrose into the upper-midcard/main event scene immediately, which just isn't going to happen. There's not a chance he's getting pushed above guys like Ryback or Sandow just because he's a great worker, he needs to have a connection with the crowd first and we've already established that within the WWE "Universe", the IWC doesn't count. He's good, but he's not the second coming.


----------



## Starbuck

If he debuts next week it will be pretty much forgettable. So many HUGE things are already confirmed. He'll get completely lost in the shuffle. I say Raw 1001 would be best actually. Play a promo hyping him up for that and then when everybody is gone but the hype is still there, debut him then so he still gets a rub and can make an impact without having to compete with DX, Lesnar, Rock, Cena, Punk, Edge, Hart, possibly Austin, Taker, the McMahon's etc etc. It's actually pretty :lmao when you think about him debuting here. Bad idea lol.


----------



## rickym

Starbuck said:


> If he debuts next week it will be pretty much forgettable. So many HUGE things are already confirmed. He'll get completely lost in the shuffle. I say Raw 1001 would be best actually. Play a promo hyping him up for that and then when everybody is gone but the hype is still there, debut him then so he still gets a rub and can make an impact without having to compete with DX, Lesnar, Rock, Cena, Punk, Edge, Hart, possibly Austin, Taker, the McMahon's etc etc. It's actually pretty :lmao when you think about him debuting here. Bad idea lol.



i disagree, and imo mick foley is in for a beating next week, i just have this feeling that the 1000th raw will be the one and foley will get badly beaten, maybe thrown off something, thru something, people WILL talk about it, 

oh shit, this is wwe, scrap that


----------



## VRsick

*Re: What is all this love for Dean Ambrose?*

He's just the next indie loser people on here think its cool to like. Doubt he will ever amount to anything.


----------



## TheVarsityVillian

*Re: What is all this love for Dean Ambrose?*

He's good, he is really good on the mic. He has cut some pretty good promos in FCW. His wrestling skills are solid as well. Cm punk wrestled him at Fcw last year i believe and Punk praised him. I think if Punk his high on him, he should be pretty good.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: What is all this love for Dean Ambrose?*

I don't know him, but my bet is he is a fad just like Punk, Christian, Dolph and AJ were.

Big plans for him though


----------



## 777

*Re: What is all this love for Dean Ambrose?*

It's pretty simple really. A lot of us are 'wrestling' fans as oppose to WWE fans. We're not basing our opinions about Ambrose on non-existent work.






Watch Regal/Ambrose II for the most recent example of why hopes are high for this man.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: What is all this love for Dean Ambrose?*



VRsick said:


> He's just the next indie loser people on here think its cool to like. Doubt he will ever amount to anything.


Or maybe they just, ya know, enjoy his work?

Why must there always be a crusade when an up-and-comer captures people's attention?


----------



## floyd2386

*Re: What is all this love for Dean Ambrose?*

I don't get the hype either. I've watched his old stuff, didn't live up to all I have read about him and that stuff he was able to do back then is irrelevant now any way. How much of his character defining violence can he keep with a PG rating?

I swear to fucking god his name gets dropped in every fucking thread as the answer to every fucking question. Who should interupt AJ/Bryan's wedding? Who should end Taker's streak? Who should be the Raw GM? Who should be Khali's new translator? Who should induct Todd Grisham in the WWE HOF? "OMG DA GOATEST OF ALL TIME DANE AMBORSE!!!"


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: What is all this love for Dean Ambrose?*

Can anybody who has seen him just describe his:

Wrestling skills-

Mic skills -

Height and weight-


Describe ring skills and mic skills comparing it to some other wrestler


----------



## ShadowCat

*Re: What is all this love for Dean Ambrose?*

Dean is the real deal that's why there's alot of buzz around the guy because he's that good, No reason to hate because he gets alot of mentions around here the roster is so grim right now that he can make an Impact right away. Seen alot of comments round here about wanting the guy to fail to teach his "marks" a lession, Please if you were any kind of wresting fan you'd want him to make it big.

Dean is coming and staying around for a very long time, So i'll see you haters on the bandwagon in a few months


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: What is all this love for Dean Ambrose?*

So remember kids, if you enjoy someone or something, never discuss it. It's just _so_ annoying, and surely not what a message board is for. There's bitching to do!


----------



## ShadowCat

*Re: What is all this love for Dean Ambrose?*



Striker Texas Ranger said:


> So remember kids, if you enjoy someone or something, never discuss it. It's just _so_ annoying, and surely not what a message board is for. There's bitching to do!


This

Unless your Punk or AJ fans then a minimum of 10 threads a day is required taking about how great they are


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: What is all this love for Dean Ambrose?*



hardyorton said:


> so where Bryan and Punk but they had to start at the bottom.


I'd hardly accuse either Bryan nor Punk of "starting at the bottom." 
I don't want Ambrose debuting in a ridiculously large manner (ie in a WWE Championship Match... seriously?), but he does seem to be skipping NXT entirely. That's a good thing. He's the guy who doesn't need it. Get him on tv doing something. 

Ambrose's ring work has also been quite impressive since his first match against Regal in FCW. I do agree with the people who claim that the only way Dean can fail is if the WWE screws it up (which is possible).


----------



## TheVarsityVillian

*Re: What is all this love for Dean Ambrose?*

I really hope WWE doesnt screw this up, he's got a lot of upside and he could be great.


----------



## ShadowCat

*Re: What is all this love for Dean Ambrose?*



TheSupremeForce said:


> I'd hardly accuse either Bryan nor Punk of "starting at the bottom."
> I don't want Ambrose debuting in a ridiculously large manner (ie in a WWE Championship Match... seriously?), but he does seem to be skipping NXT entirely. That's a good thing. He's the guy who doesn't need it. Get him on tv doing something.
> 
> Ambrose's ring work has also been quite impressive since his first match against Regal in FCW. I do agree with the people who claim that the only way Dean can fail is if the WWE screws it up (which is possible).


This is the thing with Dean Ambrose i cant see any-other way they can debut him without going into a program with Foley, Punk Or Bryan the guys cut from the same mold and it makes sense to go down this route, Oh course he shouldn't be entered into a WWE Championship match right off the bat but at the same time I think going after Santino/US Title is beneath him just because of his persona, There isn't any-other options of RAW right now.


----------



## conorj

*Re: What is all this love for Dean Ambrose?*

I think him facing Christian for the I.C Title on raw would be a perfect introduction.


----------



## TheVarsityVillian

*Re: What is all this love for Dean Ambrose?*



conorj said:


> I think him facing Christian for the I.C Title on raw would be a perfect introduction.


No doubt, that would be killer!


----------



## Boss P

*Re: What is all this love for Dean Ambrose?*

He's really good. But at the end of the day, he really is just the latest hipster pick. He'll debut, he'll succeed, the fans'll get used to him, and they'll move on to the latest hot new prospect to overhype. The cycle continues.


----------



## x78

*Re: What is all this love for Dean Ambrose?*

It's funny to see people here criticizing Dean because 'nobody knows who he is' when he hasn't even debuted yet, or because 'he can't be that good' when they haven't ever seen him. Nice logic there.

And for those saying he should be inserted straight into some sort of title picture, no, that isn't going to happen. It wouldn't be good for Ambrose or anyone else, people need time to get over before being placed into the title picture otherwise they will end up like Sheamus and ADR and it will pretty much ruin their career. Besides, Ambrose is 26. There's no need to fast track him. He didn't even win a title of any kind in FCW, and IIRC only had one title opportunity. I can see it being years before he wins a world title, and that's fine by me. TBH that's the way it should be.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004

*Re: What is all this love for Dean Ambrose?*



floyd2386 said:


> I don't get the hype either. I've watched his old stuff, didn't live up to all I have read about him and that stuff he was able to do back then is irrelevant now any way. How much of his character defining violence can he keep with a PG rating?
> 
> I swear to fucking god his name gets dropped in every fucking thread as the answer to every fucking question. Who should interupt AJ/Bryan's wedding? Who should end Taker's streak? Who should be the Raw GM? Who should be Khali's new translator? Who should induct Todd Grisham in the WWE HOF? "OMG DA GOATEST OF ALL TIME DANE AMBORSE!!!"


This. On a side note, I don't think he should have feuded with Foley because the match would be a letdown, if Foley could still go, then by all means. Also with talks of the Rock getting back the WWE championship, we would have to wait at least 3-5 years before he chases the gold.


----------



## TD Stinger

Tyrion Lannister said:


> One week left, now or never.
> 
> I'm fully prepared for them to fuck up and not have him debut.


If he doesn't debut next week, it's not a death nail. I know your the pessimist here but seriously, we have a DX reunion, Brock Lesnar, The Rock, Punk vs. Cena, probably Undertaker, probably Stone Cold, Mick Foley, and so many other current stars and former legends. 

I'm a big Ambrose fan, but believe it or not, WWE has more important things to worry about next week than Dean Ambrose. I was the first guy on this forum to ask if all you think Ambrose will debut next week by crashing the Bryan/AJ wedding. I'm sure as hell not guarenteeing it will happen, but I think it would be a unique way to debut and get heat (if Bryan is really turning face). 

Even if they waited until episode 1001, what would be the big deal. Unless I heard wrong, Raw will be in his hometown of Cinncinati on episode 1001. Plus the show won't be star heavy w/ legends.

If he doesn't debut next week, I'm fine w/ it since they already have a shitload current stars and legends to showcase.


----------



## rickym

TD Stinger said:


> If he doesn't debut next week, it's not a death nail. I know your the pessimist here but seriously, we have a DX reunion, Brock Lesnar, The Rock, Punk vs. Cena, probably Undertaker, probably Stone Cold, Mick Foley, and so many other current stars and former legends.
> 
> I'm a big Ambrose fan, but believe it or not, WWE has more important things to worry about next week than Dean Ambrose. I was the first guy on this forum to ask if all you think Ambrose will debut next week by crashing the Bryan/AJ wedding. I'm sure as hell not guarenteeing it will happen, but I think it would be a unique way to debut and get heat (if Bryan is really turning face).
> 
> Even if they waited until episode 1001, what would be the big deal. Unless I heard wrong, Raw will be in his hometown of Cinncinati on episode 1001. Plus the show won't be star heavy w/ legends.
> 
> If he doesn't debut next week, I'm fine w/ it since they already have a shitload current stars and legends to showcase.


very good point, but with the past and present being on show, why not a small glimpse into the future also, i doubt he'll debut if im being fully honest with you, but like on every raw atm, there is a chance, but ive adjusted my mind set already, i dont watch raw to see if ambrose will debut, i watch raw and hope in the back of my mind to be surprised, I WANT TO BE SURPRISED, i dnt want any clue or hint that hes debuting, 

i remember talk that wwe wanted a open mouth moment that will rock the wwe, i wonder if theyve come up with anything for that? 

imo cena will get screwed by big show, rock will close the show staring down cm punk, 

ambrose cud either trash the wedding and take AJ or attack mick foley, there are possibilities there, lets see if any get used, but like you said, if he doesnt, its no big deal,


----------



## floyd2386

*Re: What is all this love for Dean Ambrose?*



Striker Texas Ranger said:


> So remember kids, if you enjoy someone or something, never discuss it. It's just _so_ annoying, and surely not what a message board is for. There's bitching to do!


It ain't that. It isn't that at all. I have no problem with people discussing him in the apropriate threads, but I am sick and fucking tired of people dropping his name left and right in threads that have nothing to do with him and hoping WWE shoehorns him into an existing storyline.

I'm a big fan of Bray Wyatt and am looking forward to when he hits the main roster, but you don't see me. Dropping his name left and right in threads not related to him.


----------



## rzrbaxfan

*Re: What is all this love for Dean Ambrose?*

Does it really matter?

He starts with a bang and wins US or IC title...so what. They book those titles poorly. You'll only see him defend it when it's time to pass it on to someone else. The rest of the time he'll be filler in a tag team match.

He starts off with a suprise intro....he's burried like everyone else that debuted this way (Mason Ryan, 1/2 of Nexus, etc).

He starts off with a slow build...he's lost in the shuffle on some internet show that few people pay attention to.

Current writers don't know what to do with him or any other new talent. May as well stay where he's at or go to TNA.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: What is all this love for Dean Ambrose?*

Its common for the IWC to proclaim somoene _God_ before they've debuted in WWE, im sure their are genuine fans of his but also a lot of it comes from "_Im a fan of him now, so if he becomes mainstream I can use that as leverage of how ive followed him all these years_"

Its silly and Ive seen the argument used for Punk and Bryan and its just a bit cringe worthy but I guess that's how it is. Im a fan of Bryan and Punk but only because of what they've done in WWE and won me over on WWE television, I'll wait to see Ambrose do the same as of right now I just don't care.


----------



## chrispepper

I wouldnt mind some sort of vignette advertising him for next week, just to introduce him whilst Raw's viwership is at its heighest.. Obviously him actually debuting next monday would be ideal.


----------



## Y2JFAN811

It would be awesome if it were a smark crowd next week

he'd get a 1999 Jericho-like pop


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: What is all this love for Dean Ambrose?*

Dean Ambrose is the new IWC darling


----------



## THANOS

*Re: What is all this love for Dean Ambrose?*



YoungGun_UK said:


> Its common for the IWC to proclaim somoene _God_ before they've debuted in WWE, im sure their are genuine fans of his but also a lot of it comes from "_Im a fan of him now, so if he becomes mainstream I can use that as leverage of how ive followed him all these years_"
> 
> Its silly and Ive seen the argument used for Punk and Bryan and its just a bit cringe worthy but I guess that's how it is. Im a fan of Bryan and Punk but only because of what they've done in WWE and won me over on WWE television, I'll wait to see Ambrose do the same as of right now I just don't care.


So basically what you're saying is that you're not allowed to be a fan of someone, and highly rate their talent if they aren't on RAW/Smackdown? If that's what you're saying then fpalm.


----------



## Commodus

*Re: What is all this love for Dean Ambrose?*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Dean Ambrose is the new IWC darling


For about two weeks, until someone accuses him of being 'boring' or 'annoying'.


----------



## Heel

*Re: What is all this love for Dean Ambrose?*



VRsick said:


> He's just the next indie loser people on here think its cool to like. Doubt he will ever amount to anything.


You have a Kane avatar, your opinion is worthless.


----------



## Starbuck

x78 said:


> Yeah, Ambrose could upload a really weird and ominous Tout next week and then debut in his home town on Raw 1001.


That's actually an awesome idea imo. Have him keep sending in Touts for a few weeks and then jump the guard rail one week as a fan or something, only to reveal that he isn't and they could go from there. That sounds pretty interesting to me. 

People expecting him to debut against Punk for the title, or Cena or to interrupt a wedding or whatever the hell else are seriously setting themselves up for failure. It isn't going to happen and I personally don't want to have to read through all the bullshit whining in the aftermath.


----------



## HEELBellaArmy

I was really hoping he was going to debut last night. I wouldn't think he would debut on the 1000th RAW, unless he interrupts the AJ/Bryan wedding or he might debut the week after. I figure he has to debut soon.


----------



## holycityzoo

I really am fine with them keeping him in FCW or NXT until they are absolutely ready for him. His feud with Regal as been one of the best slow-burn feuds I've seen in a long, long time and the match a few days ago was great. The ending showcased the psychotic character of Ambrose perfectly, and having JR there to call it made it that much better. 

He's going to be a great heel on the main roster, I just get really worried when it comes to guys like Kevin Dunn getting involved with a guy like Ambrose's character development.


----------



## FearIs4UP

Not up to date, have any reports come out saying Ambrose will debut?

The IWC will love Ambrose because he's charismatic, a solid worker (with good in-ring psychology), and he has a really cool character. He's a talented guy and those are the types of people we want to see every week.


----------



## HEELBellaArmy

FearIs4UP said:


> Not up to date, have any reports come out saying Ambrose will debut?


Not yet. It's just he's been on the road with them for months competing on house shows and dark matches before RAW and Smackdown and that's usually a sign he's very close to debuting.


----------



## God Movement

It's imminent that Dean debuts on the 1000th Raw.


----------



## PacoAwesome

holycityzoo said:


> I really am fine with them keeping him in FCW or NXT until they are absolutely ready for him. His feud with Regal as been one of the best slow-burn feuds I've seen in a long, long time and the match a few days ago was great. The ending showcased the psychotic character of Ambrose perfectly, and having JR there to call it made it that much better.
> 
> He's going to be a great heel on the main roster, I just get really worried when it comes to guys like *Kevin Dunn *getting involved with a guy like Ambrose's character development.


*shudders*


----------



## Kratosx23

WWE higher ups handling Ambrose is worrying, but I've read that Triple H wants him to be just as crazy as he was on the Indies. If that's true, then maybe they can keep the tampering to a minimum. Possibly.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

I really like the idea of them showing fans Touts and then it just cuts to him saying he's gonna injure someone and they cut away from it real fast, doing that like twice or 3 times next Monday cause we all know they are going to spam the everloving fuck out of Tout on TV, and then having him on the 1001 Raw jump the guardrail. I actually believe, especially since seeing last night's Raw, that the next few Raws are going to be a lot better than the shit we've seen the past few months just because there's going to be hype about em and summerslam, so they're gonna want to up their viewers.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Wsupden said:


> I really like the idea of them showing fans Touts and then it just cuts to him saying he's gonna injure someone and they cut away from it real fast, doing that like twice or 3 times next Monday cause we all know they are going to spam the everloving fuck out of Tout on TV, and then having him on the 1001 Raw jump the guardrail. I actually believe, especially since seeing last night's Raw, that the next few Raws are going to be a lot better than the shit we've seen the past few months just because there's going to be hype about em and summerslam, so they're gonna want to up their viewers.


That would actually be a good idea, have him start out as the crazy fan who says he is about to enter WWE in the Tout and then have him appear randomly sometime. I think having him voice his opinion on Tout is probably better than vignettes.


----------



## Stanford

Let's say he debuts next week, and within 2 months he's in an actual mid-card feud. How long do you think it will take before he's endeared himself to the crowd enough for a face turn? A year? Two? Three? 6 months?


----------



## ConnorMCFC

The 'What!?' chants will ruin him


----------



## NightmareInc.

TeamHeadsh0t said:


> I'm sick of nearly everyone on this forum kissing his ass calling him the greatest thing since sliced bread yet we have seen him do jack shit. I already hate the guy and I've never seen him, I just hate how people think is he the G.O.A.T without doing a damn thing.


He has quite a name for himself in the indies actually. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## TD Stinger

I'm predicting Ambrose debuts either next week or on episode 1001 which is in his hometown of Cincinatti.

Here's a list of my hopes for his debut:

Raw 1000: Crash Bryan/AJ wedding.
Raw 1000: Debut against Christian for the IC Title.
Raw 1000: Start feud w/ Mick Foley.
Raw 1000 or 1001: Start Feud w/ Kane.
Raw 1001: Debut as a local jobber against Santino for the US title and wins.


----------



## Bushmaster

TD Stinger said:


> I'm predicting Ambrose debuts either next week or on episode 1001 which is in his hometown of Cincinatti.
> 
> Here's a list of my hopes for his debut:
> 
> Raw 1000: Crash Bryan/AJ wedding.
> Raw 1000: Debut against Christian for the IC Title.
> Raw 1000: Start feud w/ Mick Foley.
> Raw 1000 or 1001: Start Feud w/ Kane.
> Raw 1001: Debut as a local jobber against Santino for the US title and wins.


i like the last one alot since Santino debuted the same way as a face though, i would hope Dean was heel. The most impactful one would be feuding against Foley for sure since it would get a great reaction from the crowd. I just hope he debuts, they have been bringing in new guys yet still have some great talents still waiting.


----------



## wkdsoul

If he was to debut in the coming weeks i would have expected clues/vignettes by now, even just a flash if the WWE were gonna give him a high profile 'Jericho'esque enterance...


----------



## HEELBellaArmy

TD Stinger said:


> I'm predicting Ambrose debuts either next week or on episode 1001 which is in his hometown of Cincinatti.
> 
> Here's a list of my hopes for his debut:
> 
> Raw 1000: Crash Bryan/AJ wedding.
> Raw 1000: Debut against Christian for the IC Title.
> Raw 1000: Start feud w/ Mick Foley.
> Raw 1000 or 1001: Start Feud w/ Kane.
> Raw 1001: Debut as a local jobber against Santino for the US title and wins.


I think the Foley feud is over. I'm hoping he crashes Bryan/AJ wedding and feuds with Bryan.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

He'd need a good reason to crash it. It's just not a good scenario for someone to debut in unless they run with the whole "I'm sick of seeing these people on my TV while I get watered down" etc.


----------



## Heel

Man, that Regal vs. Ambrose match was great and the whole story surrounding the ending was brilliant. One of the best storylines in a long time and it's a shame it was on FCW and not WWE TV. Considering how few people watch FCW they could conceivably recreate the feud on Raw or Smackdown once Ambrose debuts.


----------



## WWCturbo

What's with the Ambrose obssesion peeps? WWE gonna screw him up just like they always do... I mean the kid has talent but I'd suggest not to expect too much from him.


----------



## Heel

WWCturbo said:


> What's with the Ambrose obssesion peeps? WWE gonna screw him up just like they always do... I mean the kid has talent but I'd suggest not to expect too much from him.


People just like talented guys and want them to do well. Wouldn't call that an obsession and don't see anything wrong with it. WWE may screw him up but they also might not, so people can be excited about his debut.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

ConnorMCFC said:


> The 'What!?' chants will ruin him


It's bound to fucking happen with these idiot "fans". 
They have no patience. They expect every promo to be a John Cena Poopy jokes crap promo.
They ruin every emotional, slow paced, meaningful promo these days.
They fucking chanted 'What?' to the Undertaker, THE UNDERTAKER!!! How disrespectful to a legend of the business! :frustrate:frustrate


----------



## Cookie Monster

I had an idea last night about how they could potentially debut Dean Ambrose. A legend is in the ring whether it's Stone Cold or The Rock or whatever and then this unknown music hits and Dean Ambrose comes out and starts telling everybody why is he here, that there is a new storm arriving in the WWE and he goes by the name of Dean Ambrose etc.

Kind of like how Jericho debuted. The guy he is interrupting is a big name in the WWE when the viewers are tuned in in a moment they will not want to miss. It means he doesn't have to necessarily come into the WWE like most of the new guys recently and just get into feuds or pointless squash matches from the bat, he just comes introduces himself and lets everybody know what kind of guy he is and what better way than to do it when a legend of the business is in the middle of the squared circle.


----------



## WrestlingFan96

I really don't see what's so great about this guy. He doesn't interest me in anyway. Meh.


----------



## Punkhead

WrestlingFan96 said:


> I really don't see what's so great about this guy. He doesn't interest me in anyway. Meh.


Have you at least seen him wrestle?


----------



## Ham and Egger

So this is it for you marks. The amount of hype makes even myself believe he will show up on the 1000 episode. If he doesn't show up there will be some mark rage going on in this thread. :lol


----------



## TankOfRate

Heavenly Invader said:


> So this is it for you marks. The amount of hype makes even myself believe he will show up on the 1000 episode. If he doesn't show up there will be some mark rage going on in this thread. :lol


You sound like more of a "mark" than most people in this thread.


----------



## Ham and Egger

TankOfRate said:


> You sound like more of a "mark" than most people in this thread.


Nah, you guys are having a mass circle jerk over this guy and are salivating over his debut and I'm sure you'll have a suicide pact planned if he doesn't debut this Monday.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

I'm drinking draino if he doesn't, who's in?


----------



## TD Stinger

Heavenly Invader said:


> Nah, you guys are having a mass circle jerk over this guy and are salivating over his debut and I'm sure you'll have a suicide pact planned if he doesn't debut this Monday.


Or maybe some of us just want to him to debut on the 1000th Raw b/c it would do a lot for his career. And maybe we think that even though we would like him to debut on the 1000th episode, we also realize that WWE will have a lot planned for the 1000th episode and might not be able to fit him in. Or, at least I do.

Oh, I forget just b/c I'm a fan of Ambrose means I can't excited for his debut and hopes he debuts on Monday. Please excuse me for being an actual fan and being excited for something .

Oh and by the way. The fact that you spend your time trolling in a forum about a guy you don't like makes you sound a hell of a lot more pathetic than you think we are.

Have a nice day


----------



## Stanford

Wsupden said:


> I'm drinking draino if he doesn't, who's in?


I'm going the drano route too! Only I'm going to mix myself a tasty cocktail if he doesn't cash in Dolph Ziggler's MitB and win the WWE Title from The Rock. Cause, wtf Vince?


----------



## TankOfRate

Because wrasslin' is serious business, guys. My life's purpose is determined by the going-ons of dudes in spandex and baby oil and their mean faces.


----------



## AntMan

Heavenly Invader said:


> Nah, you guys are having a mass circle jerk over this guy and are salivating over his debut and I'm sure you'll have a suicide pact planned if he doesn't debut this Monday.


Shut up dude. You're a fan just like us.

You get excited to see guys that you enjoy watching, everyone does. You're not special, everyone is a fan of wrestling here, and is a fan of certain wrestlers. You can't honesty you've never marked out for someone or something.


----------



## Ham and Egger

AntMan said:


> Shut up dude. You're a fan just like us.
> 
> You get excited to see guys that you enjoy watching, everyone does. You're not special, everyone is a fan of wrestling here, and is a fan of certain wrestlers. You can't honesty you've never marked out for someone or something.


I'm a fan of Ambrose but I'm just poking fun of the situation and the attention he's garnered on the forums over the past few months. People has been waiting for him to show since pre-WrestleMania and this thread has snowballed into something that should be stickied imo.


----------



## Evolution

Easy now H.I. I know you're poking fun but some people will misinterpret you.

I can't believe this thread is still trucking along to be honest. HYPE!

I don't think they'll have him debut with a big name like Jericho did because when Jericho debuted he was already a bonafide star in WCW and ECW and had a much stronger mainstream following than our friend Dean has currently. It would be nice but I doubt it will happen.

I'm not sure when he's going to debut but you'd have to assume it would be soon. Especially given that he hasn't been shown at all on the new series of NXT and he's doing pretty much sweet nothing in FCW in terms of feuds or angles.


----------



## AntMan

Heavenly Invader said:


> I'm a fan of Ambrose but I'm just poking fun of the situation and the attention he's garnered on the forums over the past few months. People has been waiting for him to show since pre-WrestleMania and this thread has snowballed into something that should be stickied imo.


I guess people have gotten carried away, 

I just enjoy coming in here and talking about Dean Ambrose. The guy puts a smile on face every time he cuts a promo or has a match. I'll be happy if he debuts tomorrow or in three months.


----------



## TD Stinger

Evolution said:


> I don't think they'll have him debut with a big name like Jericho did because when Jericho debuted he was already a bonafide star in WCW and ECW and had a much stronger mainstream following than our friend Dean has currently. It would be nice but I doubt it will happen.
> 
> I'm not sure when he's going to debut but you'd have to assume it would be soon. Especially given that he hasn't been shown at all on the new series of NXT and he's doing pretty much sweet nothing in FCW in terms of feuds or angles.


Yeah, some people have been calling for him to debut against guys like Cena, Punk, Bryan. Hey it would be great TV to see him crash the wedding. But going against these top guys in my opinion would be a little too much this early in his career.

My favorite idea is to have him win the US or maybe even the IC title on his first night. Guys like Santino and Carlito have done it before, so it's completely within the realm of possibility for Ambrose to do so as well. 

He hasn't been on NXT and given his status in FCW, he would have been hyped up and appeared by now. And b/c of NXT, FCW aired their final episode w/ Ambrose vs. Regal.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

They've probably been working on a debut storyline for him, that's why he's only having dark matches and not anything storyline related in FCW or NXT. I honestly hope HHH was personally working on his debut storyline, cause HHH said he wants new talent to debut with a story in place, so they can actually get established and over with the crowd. Fuck man, tomorrow night, we'll see...


----------



## Striker

He's not debuting tomorrow.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Can't help but think that he'll get lost in the shuffle, if he debuts on Raw 1000. Think there's gonna be enough ADHD madness going on.


----------



## Commodus

I think he needs to declare war on the entire roster, interfere in random matches, have even the big faces like Cena acting a little paranoid when they're in the ring.

Here's an idea, let's say he starts off small but still does something which is a major shock. Let's say he steals Santino's US title during a match. Now, usually when this happens the two guys have a little feud and it's all very pedestrian. But what if, on that same show, we see Ambrose go out of the arena and legitimately give the title to a fan waiting outside?

He shouldn't be thrust into the main event scene and I'd argue that the guy shouldn't even wrestle for a title. It needs to be established that he has a different set of rules and doesn't care about the belts. He just wants to fuck up the company.


----------



## the fox

what happened to his twitter accont?
https://twitter.com/TheDeanAmbrose
??


----------



## Chicago Warrior

He must have deleted his tweets. 

I prefer he don't debut at the 1000 episode due to it being packed and there is a lot happening, although I bet he can make his debut memorable. Either way his debut will be the biggest this year no doubt.


----------



## CGS

Kinda surprise people expect/want him to have some huge amazing debut. Especially on The 1000 show. Honestly while yeah a bunch of Indy follows will know who he is will the casual fans and will they accept him straight away? Frankly the best thing to do is build him up through NXT. Any other build and I see him being lost in the shuffle in months.


----------



## The Enforcer

Ambrose isn't going to debut for a few weeks still. There's going to be way too much nostalgia crap going on tomorrow and the following week's RAW is in his hometown of Cincy where you'd think he'd get a pretty face reaction. I'd be willing to bet he'll show up at RAW 1002 or the one right after Summerslam.


----------



## legendkiller316

Praying they don't ruin him if he debuts tomorrow night.


----------



## CM Jewels

Commodus said:


> I think he needs to declare war on the entire roster, interfere in random matches, have even the big faces like Cena acting a little paranoid when they're in the ring.
> 
> Here's an idea, let's say he starts off small but still does something which is a major shock. Let's say he steals Santino's US title during a match. Now, usually when this happens the two guys have a little feud and it's all very pedestrian. But what if, on that same show, we see Ambrose go out of the arena and legitimately give the title to a fan waiting outside?
> 
> He shouldn't be thrust into the main event scene and I'd argue that the guy shouldn't even wrestle for a title. It needs to be established that he has a different set of rules and doesn't care about the belts. He just wants to fuck up the company.


Basically The Joker.

Just fucking shit up for the sake of fucking shit up.

Doesn't care about material possessions.


----------



## Kratosx23

> He shouldn't be thrust into the main event scene and I'd argue that the guy shouldn't even wrestle for a title. It needs to be established that he has a different set of rules and doesn't care about the belts. He just wants to fuck up the company.


No, it really doesn't need to be established. He needs to hold a world title eventually, you need one to matter.



> Kinda surprise people expect/want him to have some huge amazing debut. Especially on The 1000 show. Honestly while yeah a bunch of Indy follows will know who he is will the casual fans and will they accept him straight away? Frankly the best thing to do is build him up through NXT. Any other build and I see him being lost in the shuffle in months.


NXT is the definition of "lost in the shuffle". WWE puts people on NXT who they haven't got the least bit of plan for at all. NXT doesn't even air in the states the last time I checked, and hardly anybody online watches it, so he's gonna feel like a newly debuted wrestler when he jumps to Raw or SmackDown anyway. He'll be starting from scratch. Thankfully he's not on NXT and there's no way in hell he should be.


----------



## CGS

Tyrion Lannister said:


> NXT is the definition of "lost in the shuffle". WWE puts people on NXT who they haven't got the least bit of plan for at all. NXT doesn't even air in the states the last time I checked, and hardly anybody online watches it, so he's gonna feel like a newly debuted wrestler when he jumps to Raw or SmackDown anyway. He'll be starting from scratch. Thankfully he's not on NXT and there's no way in hell he should be.


fair enough. Better off throwing him on SD then and building him from there. Just anything other than giving him some huge push right of the bat. They do that and I can basically see him going down a one of two routes either 

1) A similar route of Del Rio of the fans not giving a shit about him whether he is a good wrestler he is 

2) once that feud is done and they have nothing really for him he kinda just wonders around the roster like Tensai is now. 

And he defo shouldnt appear on Raw 1000 IMO. There is just way to much going on in that show for the fans to really invest in him.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Well, HHH has a good eye on him, so I still expect him to at least be utilized nicely. If his debut is something that doesn't meet the highest of standards of the IWC, it won't be the end of the world for him from that point on.


----------



## Bryan ls A God

the fox said:


> what happened to his twitter accont?
> https://twitter.com/TheDeanAmbrose
> ??


When someone deleted there tweets and there in FCW It's a sign that there close to debuting. It happened before. And I'm expecting him to debut tomorrow night or next week on RAW. It has to be soon. I've been waiting over a year for him to debut in WWE.


----------



## Kratosx23

Chain Gang solider said:


> 1) A similar route of Del Rio of the fans not giving a shit about him whether he is a good wrestler he is


And what the fuck is wrong with that? Long as they keep pushing him, I don't give a shit if the fans respond to him or not. 



> 2) once that feud is done and they have nothing really for him he kinda just wonders around the roster like Tensai is now.


Tensai got dropped because his performance was appaling, he had a huge push lined up that wouldn't otherwise have been dropped. He wasn't up to it, end of, really. Ambrose would be better than fine in that spot, he's a goldmine.


----------



## CGS

Tyrion Lannister said:


> And what the fuck is wrong with that? Long as they keep pushing him, I don't give a shit if the fans respond to him or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Tensai got dropped because his performance was appaling, he had a huge push lined up that wouldn't otherwise have been dropped. He wasn't up to it, end of, really. Ambrose would be better than fine in that spot, he's a goldmine.


Whats the point of pushing someone if the fans dont give a shit about him? :lol. As for Tensai Im convinced it was just to do with the WWE losing interest in him. 

Seriously I see no reason to give him a huge debut.


----------



## Kratosx23

Uhhh, cause he's fucking GREAT? Nobody is expecting Ambrose to be the main draw or anything, hell, today, that doesn't even fall on the WWE Champion. You can totally push him without being over, or anyone. It doesn't matter like it used to. They're still pushing Del Rio, regardless of reactions because he's awesome and he's earned it, not because of what a bunch of sheep think. Ambrose's future should not be put in the hands of 5 year old Cena fans.

And yes, they lost interest in Tensai. You know why they lost interest? Cause they thought he was good when they hired him back and it turns out he SUCKED. If Triple H is as high on Ambrose as we've been lead to believe, they won't lose interest in him, and he shouldn't because he's an amazing talent, whereas Tensai is a fat, slow 40 year old with no upside and not much time left on his career. Ambrose is 26, he's a phenom on the mic, he's got his character down, he can pretty much do anything. They're gonna have to really pull one of the hat to fuck him up.


----------



## TD Stinger

I've said it before and I'll say it again, Ambrose needs to debut in an impactful way but not accomplish too much too soon. I say impactful b/c I think w/ Ambrose's ability, all he needs is a good debut storyline for the fans to get emotionally involved w/ and Ambrose can take it from there. But if he accomplishes too much too soon, like go after Cena or Punk, b/c he within a year people (even people on this site) will say he's boring and doesn't deserve to be in the spot he's in. Kind of like Del Rio.

Again, I'm throwing out the idea for him to debut by beating Santino for the US title on his first night. He beats a big fan favorite to get big heat and he's in a very good position within the mid card. I would like to see this happen on episode 1001 b/c Raw is in Cinncinatti and Ambrose is from Cinncinatti. He could debut as "local jobber." Another one of my ides is to against Kane. Their characters mesh well together and Kane is famous for putting others over.


----------



## Bryan ls A God

Chain Gang solider said:


> *Whats the point of pushing someone if the fans dont give a shit about him?* :lol. As for Tensai Im convinced it was just to do with the WWE losing interest in him.
> 
> Seriously I see no reason to give him a huge debut.


You need exposure for the fans to give a shit about someone. And he hasn't had that yet.


----------



## Combat Analyst

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Uhhh, cause he's fucking GREAT? Nobody is expecting Ambrose to be the main draw or anything, hell, today, that doesn't even fall on the WWE Champion. You can totally push him without being over, or anyone. It doesn't matter like it used to. They're still pushing Del Rio, regardless of reactions because he's awesome and he's earned it, not because of what a bunch of sheep think. Ambrose's future should not be put in the hands of 5 year old Cena fans.
> 
> And yes, they lost interest in Tensai. You know why they lost interest? Cause they thought he was good when they hired him back and it turns out he SUCKED. If Triple H is as high on Ambrose as we've been lead to believe, they won't lose interest in him, and he shouldn't because he's an amazing talent, whereas Tensai is a fat, slow 40 year old with no upside and not much time left on his career. Ambrose is 26, he's a phenom on the mic, he's got his character down, he can pretty much do anything. They're gonna have to really pull one of the hat to fuck him up.


Future shouldn't be in the hands of the fans, This is why WWE doesn't listen to the IWC, they would go broke.


----------



## Kratosx23

Combat Analyst said:


> Future shouldn't be in the hands of the fans, This is why WWE doesn't listen to the IWC, they would go broke.


The top star should be in the hands of the fans. Anybody else is completely expendable, hell, even Punk. You think it matters if they fire Orton or Sheamus tomorrow? Fuck no, they just get replaced and the machine keeps on going. Nobody draws anymore, it's the WWE name itself that makes the difference. Given that, they need to push those who actually deserve it. Hell, half the time, the fans don't even know what they've got until the WWE pushes somebody and points it out for them. Look at Austin, nobody gave a fuck about him until the WWE saw something in him and pushed him.


----------



## Combat Analyst

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The top star should be in the hands of the fans. Anybody else is completely expendable, hell, even Punk. You think it matters if they fire Orton or Sheamus tomorrow? Fuck no, they just get replaced and the machine keeps on going. Nobody draws anymore, it's the WWE name itself that makes the difference. Given that, they need to push those who actually deserve it. Hell, half the time, the fans don't even know what they've got until the WWE pushes somebody and points it out for them. Look at Austin, nobody gave a fuck about him until the WWE saw something in him and pushed him.


No, Austin was already becoming popular before he even got pushed. And yes I do think it matters, Orton & Sheamus are two top stars, Imagine what would happen if say TNA picked them up?


----------



## Kratosx23

Combat Analyst said:


> No, Austin was already becoming popular before he even got pushed. And yes I do think it matters, Orton & Sheamus are two top stars, Imagine what would happen if say TNA picked them up?


Austin as the ringmaster was a god damn nobody. It took WWE making a new persona for him that they wanted to push to catch on.

TNA has Hulk Hogan, Bischoff, Ric Flair (not now but for ages), Kurt Angle, Jeff Hardy, Sting, Kennedy and the Dudleyz and they still pull low 1's in the ratings. Sheamus and Orton have never even drawn business in WWE, and Orton has peaked. 10 years in and he's still irrelevant as any kind of a draw. What are they gonna do in TNA? TNA could get Punk, Orton, Sheamus, Jericho, Daniel Bryan and Rey Mysterio at once and they still wouldn't move up because the company is helpless at promotion and investing their money into the show. Names on their own, with no hype machine are pretty much useless. If Hardy, as basically WWE's most over guy in 2009 jumping doesn't prove that, I don't know what will. The only people that might help are John Cena, The Rock, and maybe Brock Lesnar, maybe. On the other hand, if Vince bought TNA and really invested his time in it, the current TNA with the roster they have now, no names coming in from WWE, they'd be neck and neck with WWE in one year.


----------



## Combat Analyst

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Austin as the ringmaster was a god damn nobody. It took WWE making a new persona for him that they wanted to push to catch on.
> 
> TNA has Hulk Hogan, Bischoff, Ric Flair (not now but for ages), Kurt Angle, Jeff Hardy, Sting, Kennedy and the Dudleyz and they still pull low 1's in the ratings. Sheamus and Orton have never even drawn business in WWE, and Orton has peaked. 10 years in and he's still irrelevant as any kind of a draw. What are they gonna do in TNA? TNA could get Punk, Orton, Sheamus, Jericho, Daniel Bryan and Rey Mysterio at once and they still wouldn't move up because the company is helpless at promotion and investing their money into the show. Names on their own, with no hype machine are pretty much useless. If Hardy, as basically WWE's most over guy in 2009 jumping doesn't prove that, I don't know what will. The only people that might help are John Cena, The Rock, and maybe Brock Lesnar, maybe. On the other hand, if Vince bought TNA and really invested his time in it, the current TNA with the roster they have now, no names coming in from WWE, they'd be neck and neck with WWE in one year.


That gimmick was 1. All Austin, and 2. He still got him self over with the Stone Cold gimmick before being pushed.

Yeah don't get ahead of yourself, Alot of those names you listed such as Punk, Orton, Sheamus, Jericho, Bryan, & Mysterio could easily change things in TNA's favor.


----------



## Kratosx23

Before getting pushed to the title, yes, but everybody needs a push of some kind to get over. Nobody gets super over as a jobber and gets pushed as a result.

No, they couldn't. There isn't one person on that list who has anywhere near the star power of Hulk Hogan, Ric Flair, Jeff Hardy, Sting and Kurt Angle. It's all about marketing and putting money into the product.


----------



## TD Stinger

Combat Analyst said:


> Future shouldn't be in the hands of the fans, This is why WWE doesn't listen to the IWC, they would go broke.


Simple formula in this business, if you get the fans support, whether live or online (live means more), you will get somewhere in this business. Even Zack Ryder even though he is a jobber now, he was at least a one time US champion, which is more than other people in the company can say. 

If the live fans hadn't started cheering Punk crazy after his first "Pipebomb", it wouldn't have meant a damn thing. 

Eventually Dean Ambrose will debut on TV. Whether it's tommorrow, next week, or a month from now. Even if he plays his character as well as he did in FCW, that's only half of the job. If the crowd doesn't respond, whether positively or negatively, none of it will matter.

So, the future or how big a star can become IS in the hands of the fans.


----------



## Combat Analyst

TD Stinger said:


> Simple formula in this business, if you get the fans support, whether live or online (live means more), you will get somewhere in this business. Even Zack Ryder even though he is a jobber now, he was at least a one time US champion, which is more than other people in the company can say.
> 
> If the live fans hadn't started cheering Punk crazy after his first "Pipebomb", it wouldn't have meant a damn thing.
> 
> Eventually Dean Ambrose will debut on TV. Whether it's tommorrow, next week, or a month from now. Even if he plays his character as well as he did in FCW, that's only half of the job. If the crowd doesn't respond, whether positively or negatively, none of it will matter.
> 
> So, the future or how big a star can become IS in the hands of the fans.


Yeah, when I said that I meant that in a mocking way.


----------



## RDEvans

Well christian is defending the IC championship against an unnamed opponent tonight do you think it's ambrose?


----------



## TheVarsityVillian

RDEvans said:


> Well christian is defending the IC championship against an unnamed opponent tonight do you think it's ambrose?


Nah i don't think it will be Ambrose just yet, i wish it would be but i don't think WWE will throw him in a title picture on his Raw debut.


----------



## Jobberwacky

Today is the day people. PLEASE DEBUT THIS MAN TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wkdsoul

I've said it in other threads, i hope its not tonight, they should have started with a bigger build up for him if so, teasing vids etc etc a couple of weeks ago.. missed a big opportunity if they just give him a random match tonight.. casual fans will not know of him or his foley twitter arguement, if he interupts Foley at somepoint for a debut tonight. 

Shoulda been a jerichoesque tease and build up.. The Revolution vids they had for the game would have been a better idea..


----------



## Jobberwacky

^ Yeah, i tend to agree, just been reading around the forums, i had thought tonight should be the debut, but like you say there is no build. One positive is that there isn't the hype around him with the casuals and expectation levels, at least this way he can enter with a suprise. They have to get this right though, no lame debut with small consequences.


----------



## Silent KEEL

LOL @ not caring if the fans care about Ambrose, what a joke. I enjoy the wrestlers I like getting great receptions. I don't like guys based on that, but getting the fans to care about the character is a big reason pushes continue. D-Bry would have been in the mid-card after Extreme Rules if he wasn't over. Pushes may not start if the fans don't care about you, but they sure as hell do continue based on it.

Del Rio seems to be the only exception for that rule.

Ambrose doesn't need a world title, at least not anywhere near his initial push. His whole character is based off of not caring about title, it was the same way with his indy character. He didn't want the titles, but he won them anyway just to prove that he could.

I hope he comes out during Foley's part of the show, I hope the end of that feud was just to throw everybody off.


----------



## Ray

I do hope he comes out and insults the legends. That would be pretty awesome, and instant heat that'll last him forever. People don't get over that stuff easy.


----------



## THANOS

I'd have him debut wearing all black and a black mask, and absolutely destroy Foley without anyone knowing who it is, and then, later in the show, air a debut vignette of Dean Ambrose which will basically be him lurking in the shadows giving a promo about mass deconstruction of society in the same vein as The Joker. These vignettes will air for several weeks until summerslam when Mick Foley appears in ring to talk about the brutal assault at the hands of the masked man and as he's finishing his promo, I would have the masked man jump him and completely bloody him in the center of the ring, then rip off the mask to reveal himself as Dean Ambrose. Enter debut feud.


----------



## Ham and Egger

THANOS said:


> I'd have him debut wearing all black and a black mask, and absolutely destroy Foley without anyone knowing who it is, and then, later in the show, air a debut vignette of Dean Ambrose which will basically be him lurking in the shadows giving a promo about mass deconstruction of society in the same vein as The Joker. These vignettes will air for several weeks until summerslam when Mick Foley appears in ring to talk about the brutal assault at the hands of the masked man and as he's finishing his promo, I would have the masked man jump him and completely bloody him in the center of the ring, then rip off the mask to reveal himself as Dean Ambrose. Enter debut feud.


That's too dark, dood. Most of the audience are 9 year olds, remember?


----------



## wkdsoul

THANOS said:


> I'd have him debut wearing all black and a black mask, and absolutely destroy Foley without anyone knowing who it is, and then, later in the show, air a debut vignette of Dean Ambrose which will basically be him lurking in the shadows giving a promo about mass deconstruction of society in the same vein as The Joker. These vignettes will air for several weeks until summerslam when Mick Foley appears in ring to talk about the brutal assault at the hands of the masked man and as he's finishing his promo, I would have the masked man jump him and completely bloody him in the center of the ring, then rip off the mask to reveal himself as Dean Ambrose. Enter debut feud.


So the lone Ace & 8 debut??? lol.... No.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

Foley doing a promo which is interrupted by a video showing loads of kids in wheelchairs, injuring themselves, blaming wrestling etc. Vignette then fades to black and "#thanksmick" comes up on the screen. Foley looks around panicking, nobody appears but Foley is obviously rattled.

Or Foley is talking away in the halls, laughing and joking as usual, he then walks into his dressing room and looks shocked. Camera shows the room is completely trashed and spray painted onto the wall is "You ruined a generation".

It'll never happen because the Foley angle is probably dead (except in my ever-optimistic heart) but it would be so good if one or both of these things happened. Ambrose wouldn't even have to be on the show.


----------



## THANOS

Heavenly Invader said:


> That's too dark, dood. Most of the audience are 9 year olds, remember?


Well...


----------



## truk83

The Arseache Kid said:


> Foley doing a promo which is interrupted by a video showing loads of kids in wheelchairs, injuring themselves, blaming wrestling etc. Vignette then fades to black and "#thanksmick" comes up on the screen. Foley looks around panicking, nobody appears but Foley is obviously rattled.
> 
> Or Foley is talking away in the halls, laughing and joking as usual, he then walks into his dressing room and looks shocked. Camera shows the room is completely trashed and spray painted onto the wall is "You ruined a generation".
> 
> It'll never happen because the Foley angle is probably dead (except in my ever-optimistic heart) but it would be so good if one or both of these things happened. Ambrose wouldn't even have to be on the show.


I like this idea, and I have been asking for something similar from Dean myself. The idea that Foley ruined a generation is perfect, and I think it should all start tonight.


----------



## navybluehoodie

Honestly not expecting him tonight since a whole lot of stuff is happening, but I guess we'll find out.


----------



## just1988

*For the people expecting him to debut tonight, prepare to have your hopes dashed. To debut a new talent, the same night as you bring back an array of former megastars is literally burying said new talent because at the end of the show, nobody will be talking about them. Everyone will be talking about the megastars. They'd be much better off, holding off and debuting him at a time when he can stand out.*


----------



## ShadowCat

Dean Ambrose nuff said


----------



## krai999

this is what ambrose is all about


----------



## Striker

Expect a debut next year.


----------



## NightmareInc.

I hope he shows up next week and feuds with D-Bry. No titles, no main eventing. I wanna see Moxley vs the American Dragon again.


----------



## TD Stinger

Well, no debut tonight. Can't really say I'm mad, he would have been completely overshadowed tonight. On to episode 1001!

I think it's in his hometown of Cinncinatti. My idea to debut him as a local jobber and win the US title on his first night is still on the table.


----------



## NightmareInc.

TD Stinger said:


> Well, no debut tonight. Can't really say I'm mad, he would have been completely overshadowed tonight. On to episode 1001!
> 
> I think it's in his hometown of Cinncinatti. My idea to debut him as a local jobber and win the US title on his first night is still on the table.


After watching Raw tonight I think a feud between him and D-bry would be the best possible route. Make it about AJ, make it about their past in the indies. I think D-bry could go face and try rebel against the crazy gm AJ and her legions of superstars that she decides to throw at him out of anger. Such a simple, obvious storyline, imo. Ambrose the crazy dude is the crony for AJ the crazy chick.


----------



## x78

Ambrose isn't going to debut with AJ, and if he does it will suck and probably ruin him. He's also not going to win a title on his first night. I wish people would STFU about these two scenarios, neither of them suit his character and TBH they would be disastrous ways for him to start.

I'm expecting a debut either next week, or the day after Summerslam.


----------



## NightmareInc.

x78 said:


> Ambrose isn't going to debut with AJ, and if he does it will suck and probably ruin him. He's also not going to win a title on his first night. I wish people would STFU about these two scenarios, neither of them suit his character and TBH they would be disastrous ways for him to start.
> 
> I'm expecting a debut either next week, or the day after Summerslam.


Then what do you think, pray tell? It's not going to be as simple as bringing him and having him be his character. He has to work into a storyline somehow. I wouldn't be so bold as to say I think he WILL debut aligned with AJ, but I do think it'd be the best possible route. At least, if he's gunna debut on Raw (rather than Smackdown). I certainly don't understand how it would "ruin him".

EDIT: And for the record, I'm not suggesting AJ and Ambrose as a power couple. I'm suggesting... AJ: "You wanna wrestle, Ambrose? Take out Bryan."

THAT fits his character quite while. Give him a week or two to bitch and moan about how the gm won't give him an opponent or nobody wants to wrestle him (kinda like in FCW) and boom. You got a storyline.


----------



## BrianAmbrose

He's not coming up ever anymore. 
He doesn't even travel with them doing live dark matches. 
Vince probably has never even heard of him yet.


----------



## Kratosx23

So that settles it, he'll get fired because he gets called up. For shame.


----------



## cyrus_cesar

They have had Tensai, Clay, Ryback, etc make debuts but not this guy?? They either have a plan for him, or have no fucking clue what to do.


----------



## x78

NightmareInc. said:


> Then what do you think, pray tell? It's not going to be as simple as bringing him and having him be his character. He has to work into a storyline somehow. I wouldn't be so bold as to say I think he WILL debut aligned with AJ, but I do think it'd be the best possible route. At least, if he's gunna debut on Raw (rather than Smackdown). I certainly don't understand how it would "ruin him".


The Foley storyline seemed pretty perfect to me. Or having him debut from the crowd, or attacking someone along with vignettes as someone mentioned on the last page. 

Either way, I don't see how introducing him as 'AJ's boyfriend/crony' would make any sense at all.

1. Nobody would know who he is. It wouldn't require any kind of skill on Ambrose's part, and wouldn't emphasize any of the things that he's good at which is what a debut should do.
2. He is a loner. He doesn't seem like the kind of person that anyone would be interested in having around if they knew him in the past, especially an 'innocent girl' like AJ. 
3. For the same reason, having him debut as anyone's 'crony' wouldn't suit him at all. If he was seen to be working for anyone or even being influenced by anyone it would be a crushing blow to his character. Especially if he was working for the GM. He's probably the least corporate guy you could get.
4. They have already used the ex-boyfriend/friend from the past angle with Cesaro and Aksana.
5. AJ already has a 'psychotic ex-boyfriend' in Kane.
6. How could there be any possible kayfabe reason for AJ to know Ambrose? And if she did, why wouldn't he have been mentioned during the whole thing with Bryan, Kane & Punk, and why would he suddenly be willing to come and fight for AJ against Bryan?

I don't mean to shit on your idea, but it would just be completely illogical in every way. AFAIK there is absolutely no basis for this and the only reason it was suggested was because some Batman nerd said that AJ reminded them of Harley Quinn. Whatever, people need to get over the idea because it really would not be good for any party.

Edit: The second part of your post would make more sense, but not for a debut. Like I said, nobody would know who he was. He would come out to crickets.


----------



## krai999

expect johnathan to be buffer more than every guys by the time he debuts guys just to let you guys know


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

A bit clustered on the 1000th show, so I guess he will just flow into the new era at some point. Sandow got a moment with DX, and it was a pretty good showing, so WWE is trying to say the least.


----------



## Kratosx23

cyrus_cesar said:


> They have had Tensai, Clay, Ryback, etc make debuts but not this guy?? They either have a plan for him, *or have no fucking clue what to do*.


That's exactly what it is. This is WWE, never underestimate their cluelessness.



krai999 said:


> expect johnathan to be buffer more than every guys by the time he debuts guys just to let you guys know


What? English please.


----------



## TD Stinger

x78 said:


> Ambrose isn't going to debut with AJ, and if he does it will suck and probably ruin him. He's also not going to win a title on his first night. I wish people would STFU about these two scenarios, neither of them suit his character and TBH they would be disastrous ways for him to start.
> 
> I'm expecting a debut either next week, or the day after Summerslam.


I don't really care about pairing him w/ AJ. To me, any oppurtunity to do that has now passed and really wouldn't make sense at this point. 

Let me go in depth w/ my scenario: Santino comes out and does his usual shtick for the crowd. He introduces a never before seen superstar (Ambrose) from Cinncinatti and says he is going to offer a title shot against him tonight. The jobber (Ambrose) is treated as a punching bag and Santino sets up for the Cobra. He attempts the Cobra but Ambrose blocks it, gets a sick look on his face, and proceeds to dominate Santino. Ambrose does his act and then eventually finishes him off w/ his finisher (whatever it will be). Ambrose wins the US title, is given a good spot on TV, and beats a popular face to get heat w/ the crowd. He could even do a promo after the match or next week. It would be the normal Ambrose promo, basically saying he's taking over the world.

You may disagree, but I think that would be a good way to start his career. I mean it's been done before. That's how Santino debuted like 5 years ago.

The Foley angle is as good as dead. If it was ever going to happen, it would have been tonight. It's dead. It would have been a great story, but I doubt Foley would be able to deliver in a match.

I wouldn't mind seeing a feud w/ Kane either, just b/c thier characters would mesh so well.



> He's not coming up ever anymore.
> He doesn't even travel with them doing live dark matches.
> Vince probably has never even heard of him yet.


At least your being optimistic Mr. BrianAmbrose.


----------



## TD Stinger

Tyrion Lannister said:


> That's exactly what it is. This is WWE, never underestimate their cluelessness.


This is Tyrion Lannister, never underestimate his pessimism.


----------



## Kratosx23

Don't act like I don't have a good reason.


----------



## x78

TD Stinger said:


> I don't really care about pairing him w/ AJ. To me, any oppurtunity to do that has now passed and really wouldn't make sense at this point.
> 
> Let me go in depth w/ my scenario: Santino comes out and does his usual shtick for the crowd. He introduces a never before seen superstar (Ambrose) from Cinncinatti and says he is going to offer a title shot against him tonight. The jobber (Ambrose) is treated as a punching bag and Santino sets up for the Cobra. He attempts the Cobra but Ambrose blocks it, gets a sick look on his face, and proceeds to dominate Santino. Ambrose does his act and then eventually finishes him off w/ his finisher (whatever it will be). Ambrose wins the US title, is given a good spot on TV, and beats a popular face to get heat w/ the crowd. He could even do a promo after the match or next week. It would be the normal Ambrose promo, basically saying he's taking over the world.
> 
> You may disagree, but I think that would be a good way to start his career. I mean it's been done before. That's how Santino debuted like 5 years ago.
> 
> The Foley angle is as good as dead. If it was ever going to happen, it would have been tonight. It's dead. It would have been a great story, but I doubt Foley would be able to deliver in a match.
> 
> I wouldn't mind seeing a feud w/ Kane either, just b/c thier characters would mesh so well.


I don't mind the idea of him debuting as a jobber, or in some kind of innocuous role like that. I just don't think he would really suit the US title. Usually I would advocate everyone working their way up the ladder, but someone like Ambrose doesn't need a midcard belt to get over, and wrestling Santino for the US title would kind of ruin his mystique a little IMO. Honestly I'd rather him just come out and cut a promo and wrestle a match than something gimmicky like that. If he has a gimmicky debut then there needs to be some sort of reasoning behind it. I wouldn't support Dean being placed into the US title scene at any time. There are plenty of other guys who need it far more than Ambrose.


----------



## NightmareInc.

x78 said:


> The Foley storyline seemed pretty perfect to me. Or having him debut from the crowd, or attacking someone along with vignettes as someone mentioned on the last page.
> 
> Edit: The second part of your post would make more sense, but not for a debut. Like I said, nobody would know who he was. He would come out to crickets.


I think debuting from the crowd would be kind of cheesy tbh. It's the way santino debuted ffs. If he were to attack somebody it would depend on who he attacks. Sure there are plenty of good mid carders out there but what reason would he have to attack kofi or sin cara or anybody that doesn't have a title or isn't a major player? His character is about making a statement.

More on my point most of the great wrestlers in wwe either started on some sort of team or became big as a part of a team. Stables of any kind flesh out the ones that are worth a damn. It gives a direct comparison. Crony is a poor choice of words anyway. He does what aj wants because he gets something that HE wants out of it.


----------



## DesolationRow

They have nothing for him. :troll


----------



## Kratosx23

DesolationRow said:


> They have nothing for him. :troll


And you think that's funny? 

The state of the WWE roster is absolutely abyssmal and people laugh at an amazing talent because WWE won't call him up. Sad.


----------



## -Extra-

Ambrose should debut on SD! A debut last night would seem so out of place as he's a nobody and it would require TV time to introduce him for the first time (and TV time last night was filled with major stars and comedy segments).


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Yeah I agree that him debuting last night would've (in hindsight) been a bad decision as so much went on. He's not to debut on a show where he is a big (if not the biggest) talking point of that show to make all this hype for him worth it.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Anymore predictions when he debuts, guyz? :troll:


----------



## TD Stinger

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Yeah I agree that him debuting last night would've (in hindsight) been a bad decision as so much went on. He's not to debut on a show where he is a big (if not the biggest) talking point of that show to make all this hype for him worth it.


Shhhhhh! Be quiet. Don't say that not debuting him last night wasn't a good idea. That will upset everyone who are now saying "they have nothing for him" or "he will never debut" just b/c he didn't debut last night. 

Again, on to episode 1001. It's in his hometown after all.


----------



## King_Of_This_World

So sick of this guy already, can you people please stop polluting the rest of the forum with post after post asking 'why hasn't he debuted tonight'. The Raw thread last night was full of them. Why on earth WOULD he have debuted last night!? He is a nobody!

I honestly hate the guy already, and its down to him being ridiculously overhyped and verbally jerked off by you guys.

The dude is a nobody, that is why he has not debuted in any major angle and why he wont debut in any major angle. 

Fuck Dean Ambrose.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

King_Of_This_World said:


> So sick of this guy already, can you people please stop polluting the rest of the forum with post after post asking 'why hasn't he debuted tonight'. The Raw thread last night was full of them. Why on earth WOULD he have debuted last night!? He is a nobody!
> 
> I honestly hate the guy already, and its down to him being ridiculously overhyped and verbally jerked off by you guys.
> 
> The dude is a nobody, that is why he has not debuted in any major angle and why he wont debut in any major angle.
> 
> Fuck Dean Ambrose.


To be fair, he does have a unique character which is very different from anything else with have in the WWE at the moment AND he had that whole thing with Foley (a compelling story) which suggests that they had/have big plans for him. 

I think mainly people want something to look forward to, something big and promising so they're just trying to make the most out of Ambrose as there's not much more going on in the product recently.


----------



## King_Of_This_World

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> To be fair, he does have a unique character which is very different from anything else with have in the WWE at the moment AND he had that whole thing with Foley (a compelling story) which suggests that they had/have big plans for him.
> 
> I think mainly people want something to look forward to, something big and promising so they're just trying to make the most out of Ambrose as there's not much more going on in the product recently.


He may be very talented, but the cock-riding of him on these boards and the constant whines of 'why hasn't he debuted yet' is really pissing me off.

Nobody knows who he is outside this forum and the internet, why on earth are some of you expecting him to be put into a main feud? Its crazy!


----------



## TD Stinger

King_Of_This_World said:


> He may be very talented, but the cock-riding of him on these boards and the constant whines of 'why hasn't he debuted yet' is really pissing me off.
> 
> Nobody knows who he is outside this forum and the internet, why on earth are some of you expecting him to be put into a main feud? Its crazy!


Buddy, not EVERYONE thinks he should debut in a main feud vs. guys like Cena, Punk, Bryan, AJ. I mean I'm a supporter of the guy and hopes he does well. But if he debuts against w/ a huge star, he will fizzle out quickly.

Hell, my #1 idea for his debut is to debut as a local jobber against Santino for the US title and win the title on his first night. People say to me "Ambrose shouldn't win a title his first night." It's happened before w/ guys like Santino and Carlito, so it could happen if WWE feels strongly enough about him. Plus, whenever Santino is on TV in a match he's either beating some jobber or he is being used as a jobber against an upper mid card/main eventer. Even if Ambrose hasn't even debuted yet, it wouldn't exactly be a downgrade from Santino to Ambrose.

And WWE was trying to set up Ambrose vs. Foley for a main feud. That shows WWE was at that time trying to bring Ambrose in as a big star. For whatever reason (probably Foley's limits in the ring) the angle was dropped. But still, WWE had big plans for his debut and now are trying to come up w/ another idea for his debut. 

It's not about that no one outside the internet knows him. It's about debuting him in a way that will get himself recognized to all of the casual fans. If that is accomplished, Ambrose just has take it from there w/ his talent.


----------



## rickym

King_Of_This_World said:


> He may be very talented, but the cock-riding of him on these boards and the constant whines of 'why hasn't he debuted yet' is really pissing me off.
> 
> Nobody knows who he is outside this forum and the internet, why on earth are some of you expecting him to be put into a main feud? Its crazy!



i fully agree with you, but dude the fact this hole thing is actually pissing you off seems a little sad to me if im being honest with you, i mean out of all the things in the world to get pissed off about you choose a bunch of posts about a guy you dont give a shit about getting hyped up cuz people like what they see and cant wait to see more? to quote the miz,,,,,,,,REALLY? no seriously dude,,,,REALLY, i think its time to go outside for a while dude, see the world, not a bad place, beautiful in some parts, alot better than a wrestling forum, live your life, cuz from what i gather from your last 2 posts about actually getting pissed off cuz of a forums hype of a guy, i dont think you actually have a life, cuz dude that is totally sad, just being honest with you, i no your gunna reply to this and rip on me and bitch at me, and call me things i dont even no the meaning of, but im just telling the truth, get out more dude.


----------



## Xmaspast

King_Of_This_World said:


> He may be very talented, but the cock-riding of him on these boards and the constant whines of 'why hasn't he debuted yet' is really pissing me off.
> 
> Nobody knows who he is outside this forum and the internet, why on earth are some of you expecting him to be put into a main feud? Its crazy!


I'm not quite as upset about it as you, but yeah, I see where you're coming from. Listening to Review-A-Raw last week and like five people mentioned on their predictions that they believed Ambrose would come out and have something do with Bryan/AJ's wedding or do something to cost Cena the MITB championship match and all I could think is "Why the fuck would that ever happen?"

I get that he's got talent, but people need to stop thinking that when he debuts he's automatically going to be in some major feud. It's highly unlikely and it's even more unlikely that they're going to put a brand new guy that no one outside of the IWC knows into a championship picture immediately.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

King_Of_This_World said:


> So sick of this guy already, can you people please stop polluting the rest of the forum with post after post asking 'why hasn't he debuted tonight'. The Raw thread last night was full of them. Why on earth WOULD he have debuted last night!? He is a nobody!
> 
> I honestly hate the guy already, and its down to him being ridiculously overhyped and verbally jerked off by you guys.
> 
> The dude is a nobody, that is why he has not debuted in any major angle and why he wont debut in any major angle.
> 
> Fuck Dean Ambrose.


----------



## Real Deal

At this point, I'm anticipating Ambrose's debut as much as I was Tensai's the moment I read that it was going to be A-Train with a new gimmick.

Hopefully, the WWE realizes they need to focus more on the talent they already have (like Rhodes and Ziggler) before taking another gamble on a guy that has yet to do anything significant in his career.

Sure, throw him out there...but the idea that he should cost Cena the championship is ridiculous. A storyline with him, Bryan and AJ...I can see that as probably the biggest thing he should step into, but that's only if the WWE is committed to bring Bryan down a couple of notches and remove him from contention.


----------



## erikstans07

Seriously, why get angry that people are excited to see the debut of a talented wrestler?? That's just...weird.

Damn, guys like Stone Cold, The Rock, CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, and EVERYONE else ever were nobodies at one point lol.


----------



## Natsuke

According to him, you have to be The Rock status to make a debut in the WWE.

In other words, dude's an idiot. You'd THINK it would be nice to see a new wrestler with a unique aspect to debut, but nah, he enjoys the most boring ass people.


----------



## THANOS

erikstans07 said:


> Seriously, why get angry that people are excited to see the debut of a talented wrestler?? That's just...weird.
> 
> Damn, guys like Stone Cold, The Rock, CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, and EVERYONE else ever were nobodies at one point lol.


Agreed. Anybody who hates a guy because others like him has serious issues. I don't care who it is or whether I like the performer or not, but if you hate/like a performer because of his fans then you're pathetic in the worst way.

People should make their own opinions based on the wrestlers "talents", instead of the fans they obtain.


----------



## YES! YES! YES!

erikstans07 said:


> Seriously, why get angry that people are excited to see the debut of a talented wrestler?? That's just...weird.
> 
> Damn, guys like Stone Cold, The Rock, CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, and EVERYONE else ever were nobodies at one point lol.


I find it all a little pretentious.


----------



## Lennon

Well fuck me, the guy hasn't been on TV yet and he already has haters. He must be doing something right then...


----------



## The Arseache Kid

Hmmm so Foley being out is a bit of a cock up for what would have been a great storyline. If only they had another icon of extreme wrestling lying around, like, oh I don't know, the leader of ECW, waiting to do nothing after Summerslam.

I'm a card.

Seriously though, it'd work. Except Ambrose would probably come out a face if he went up against Heymen. And Heyman would need somebody to fight in the ring for him.


----------



## AntMan

I would have liked to have seen Ambrose debut last night, but oh well. He'll debut at some point. 

As for the people who are going to hate him because other people like his work, and are excited to Ambrose...Fuck'em.


----------



## krai999

calling it right now he's gonna be debuting at survivor series with team lesnar including punk bryan someone else and a mystery person being ambrose


----------



## Kratosx23

King_Of_This_World said:


> So sick of this guy already, can you people please stop polluting the rest of the forum with post after post asking 'why hasn't he debuted tonight'. The Raw thread last night was full of them. Why on earth WOULD he have debuted last night!? He is a nobody!
> 
> I honestly hate the guy already, and its down to him being ridiculously overhyped and verbally jerked off by you guys.
> 
> The dude is a nobody, that is why he has not debuted in any major angle and why he wont debut in any major angle.
> 
> Fuck Dean Ambrose.


He's a nobody and yet WWE actually hired him, can't say the same for Austin Aries. :troll

And LOL @ you hating somebody because people realize he's fucking great. That's embarassing.



krai999 said:


> calling it right now he's gonna be debuting at survivor series with team lesnar including punk bryan someone else and a mystery person being ambrose


Why would he be a mystery opponent? People won't know who he is unless it's in Chicago or New York, and even then the commentators will have to play dumb and act like they don't know. It totally loses its effect, mystery opponents should always be established.


----------



## Death Rider

See how great a heel Dean Ambrose is! He is hated and has not even debuted yet!


----------



## Riddle101

Lennon said:


> Well fuck me, the guy hasn't been on TV yet and he already has haters. He must be doing something right then...





> See how great a heel Dean Ambrose is! He is hated and has not even debuted yet!


Lol, just goes to show you the power of hype. We've been pretty much hyping this guy up for months now, hell i'd even say a whole year, so when he makes his debut it will be all the more special. Wish I could say the same for the general fanbase who won't know who he is. But the guy left a very lasting impression on me from the first promo he cut on his debut in FCW. Hopefully he does the same when he debuts.


----------



## CGS

R.K.O Peep said:


> See how great a heel Dean Ambrose is! He is hated and has not even debuted yet!


Would be pretty awkward though if they decided to debut him as a face then :lol


----------



## TD Stinger

Just watched The Dark Knight over the weekend. After watching it, I really hope when Ambrose debuts, whether it be next week, next month, or even further; I hopes he debuts w/ a Joker like gimmick. And I'm not talking about the kind of Joker Sting played in TNA. The kind Joker Sting played was just the cartoon version. Just an eccentric prankster. I want to see Ambrose play the Joker from The Dark Knight, a sadistic, psychotic mastermind w/ a sick sense of humor. I think it would be a very unique character where he could some very good rivalries w/ it. Imagine the unique promo he could cut. I wouldn't even mind if he wore the Joker face paint and make up (even though that be a little much).


----------



## Riddle101

TD Stinger said:


> Just watched The Dark Knight over the weekend. After watching it, I really hope when Ambrose debuts, whether it be next week, next month, or even further; I hopes he debuts w/ a Joker like gimmick. And I'm not talking about the kind of Joker Sting played in TNA. The kind Joker Sting played was just the cartoon version. Just an eccentric prankster. I want to see Ambrose play the Joker from The Dark Knight, a sadistic, psychotic mastermind w/ a sick sense of humor. I think it would be a very unique character where he could some very good rivalries w/ it. Imagine the unique promo he could cut. I wouldn't even mind if he wore the Joker face paint and make up (even though that be a little much).


Yeah would be cool. However one thing I would say, if they do make him like that. He needs an appropriate attire to go with his character. I just don't know if wrestling briefs are the way to go. Maybe have him dress in street fighting clothes or something. Ripped jeans and a t-shirt like he used to dress in the indys sometimes.


----------



## TD Stinger

Riddle101 said:


> Yeah would be cool. However one thing I would say, if they do make him like that. He needs an appropriate attire to go with his character. I just don't know if wrestling briefs are the way to go. Maybe have him dress in street fighting clothes or something. Ripped jeans and a t-shirt like he used to dress in the indys sometimes.


I think during his promos or segments, he could wear a Joker-esque suit or at least some kind of version of that. I don't think he would have to alter his outfit too much. I would still have him wear his usual ring attire or maybe some kind of edgey street fighter look. Still conflicted if I would want him w/ face paint too.


----------



## x78

TBH I'd prefer Dean Ambrose to debut with a Dean Ambrose gimmick.


----------



## TD Stinger

x78 said:


> TBH I'd prefer Dean Ambrose to debut with a Dean Ambrose gimmick.


Hmmm... Could work. 

The Dean Ambrose gimmick is a crazy and psychotic mastermind w/ sick sense of humor. So in essence, Dean Ambrose and The Joker are one! The only thing missing is the outfit and the make up, which Dean can do without.


----------



## Killmonger

I can understand why he didn't debut with all of the things they had going on.

I don't think they know what to do with him just yet.


----------



## deadman18

Good thing about this hype is, if he debuts in a smark/IWC type town, Dean will get a good pop.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

wasn't there supposed to be a mick foley appreciation night soon? and debuting in his hometown would be great, but i'm currently at a loss as to when they might debut him, if not next week the next logical time would be right after summerslam. i just wanna see him on tv already fuck. but this cm punk angle will interest me for a while, i want to know what kind of promo he's gonna have next week so it'll make me tune in. but no ambrose will start to wear on me, he needs to debut shortly.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I don't know. I honestly don't know where this is going. RAW 1000 was perfect but they wasted Foley on a Brodus Clay match and they didn't even do anything with him for a angle like Bryan and AJ. Still a supporter of his work but the interest, if he doesn't show up real soon, is going to start to falter.


----------



## wkdsoul

Won't be with Foley now, I wouldnt have thought, Ambrose himself fucked that angle.


----------



## TD Stinger

The Winning One™ said:


> I don't know. I honestly don't know where this is going. RAW 1000 was perfect but they wasted Foley on a Brodus Clay match and they didn't even do anything with him for a angle like Bryan and AJ. Still a supporter of his work but the interest, if he doesn't show up real soon, is going to start to falter.


After watching Raw 1000, I realized it wouldn't have been a great time for him to debut. He would have come out, do something shocking, the crowd would be wondering what was going on and then about 10 minutes later The Undertaker would have come out, and everyone would have forgetten about Ambrose instantly. 

Next week or another point in the future will be better b/c the show won't be littered w/ legends.


----------



## The Storm

Who's Dean Ambrose and why the fuck is he so hyped?


----------



## Kratosx23

Well, obviously he's a professional wrestler. And a damn good one at that, tons of personality. Punk absolutely loves him.

<-----


----------



## The Storm

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, obviously he's a professional wrestler. And a damn good one at that, tons of personality. Punk absolutely loves him.
> 
> <-----


Well if Punk loves him then so should I! lol


----------



## Kratosx23

Try one of his promo compilations. They're on Youtube and I think they've even been posted in this thread. Could be wrong but I think so.


----------



## The Storm

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Try one of his promo compilations. They're on Youtube and I think they've even been posted in this thread. Could be wrong but I think so.


Alright, I'll check him out and report back here with my thoughts!


----------



## southerncross412

The Storm said:


> Who's Dean Ambrose and why the fuck is he so hyped?


In the words of Chris Jericho "You are a stupid stupid man"


----------



## DesolationRow

Tyrion Lannister said:


> And you think that's funny?
> 
> The state of the WWE roster is absolutely abyssmal and people laugh at an amazing talent because WWE won't call him up. Sad.


No, I don't think it's funny, exactly (if anything I'm laughing at the woeful creative [mis]management in WWE), but there's nothing any of us can do about it. I'm not going to wring my hands over the fact he hasn't debuted yet. It's become clear that the "feud" or whatever with Foley imploded, I suppose because Foley took umbrage to Ambrose's behavior and ever since then WWE has had no idea whatsoever what to do with him. At this point, they might as well wait until the Raw the night after Summerslam or simply wait until Raw is held from Chicago on September 3, where a lot of fans are going to know him and pop for him to give him a classy debut. 

It's a shame, honestly, but unless he's truly made a bunch of enemies or something, I can't see him not debuting at some point in the near future. The only piece of news that is truly disheartening to me is that he is no longer working dark matches at TV tapings or on the road at house shows. That's either a good sign or a bad sign or just WWE being the messy, screwed up place it all too often is (which is a bad thing, overall).


----------



## Kratosx23

DesolationRow said:


> No, I don't think it's funny, exactly (if anything I'm laughing at the woeful creative [mis]management in WWE), but there's nothing any of us can do about it. I'm not going to wring my hands over the fact he hasn't debuted yet. It's become clear that the "feud" or whatever with Foley imploded, I suppose because Foley took umbrage to Ambrose's behavior and ever since then WWE has had no idea whatsoever what to do with him. At this point, they might as well wait until the Raw the night after Summerslam or simply wait until Raw is held from Chicago on September 3, where a lot of fans are going to know him and pop for him to give him a classy debut.
> 
> It's a shame, honestly, but unless he's truly made a bunch of enemies or something, I can't see him not debuting at some point in the near future. The only piece of news that is truly disheartening to me is that he is no longer working dark matches at TV tapings or on the road at house shows. That's either a good sign or a bad sign or just WWE being the messy, screwed up place it all too often is (which is a bad thing, overall).


Fair enough.

Unless he debuts next week in his home town, though, which would be odd because we've had no vignettes or anything to signal that, I think it's going to be a LONG time. Probably not until April when WrestleMania is over and the new talent usually comes in, and no, that's completely unacceptable, but if they don't do it next week, he'll be stuck in FCW for months. He's not gonna debut after SummerSlam or in Chicago, they had an opportunity to do it on the 1000'th Raw, they said new talent will debut on the 1000'th Raw and they lied, like they always do. The only reason I'm even holding out the slightest hope that he debuts next week is it's in his home town, and maybe they think that the new talent should come in during "the new era", which Raw 1001 unofficially is. But once Monday comes and he still doesn't show up, it's going to be a long wait, and that'll prove once and for all where they stand on him as a talent. Longer than necessary by far and a complete waste of talent. By the end of the year, if he's not in a big angle it'll be an absolute travesty.


----------



## The Storm

Another question, why is everyone suggesting he feud with Mick Foley?


----------



## DesolationRow

Good point about debuting in his hometown. I suppose that is a possibility, especially when you couple it to be "Raw 1,001" and the beginning of a "new era" like you say. That could potentially be very interesting, if done well. But somehow I'm not expecting him to appear until after Summerslam (they tend to debut somebody the week after Summerslam, two years ago it was Del Rio) or maybe Chicago on September 3... 

I think it's a rotten shame that the feud with Foley, which held so much ridiculous potential, seems to be off. Guess those reports about Foley's posting several months ago being a "work" was off, unless this is the most patient angle the WWE's come up with since God knows when (which, I'm 99.9% sure, it isn't).


----------



## Kratosx23

He won't. I'm just throwing it out there because it is his hometown and it's Raw 1001, but it'll never happen. That's simply too much faith to put into this sinking ship known as WWE.

I don't recall WWE regularly debuting talent after SummerSlam other than Del Rio and he had 2 to 3 months worth of vignettes anyway. That hasn't happened here.

The feud with Foley being cancelled is shameful. Foley got worked up like a bitch and pulled the plug, embarassing. Lost some respect for him, holding up one of the best prospects in the world. We can't have Ambrose but we have all the embarassments running around with WHC's and MITB briefcases, makes me sick.


----------



## -Skullbone-

I have a sneaking suspicion that the company may have felt the storyline's premise may have been over the heads of too many casuals or taken the attention off the happenings of the main event picture.


----------



## x78

-Skullbone- said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion that the company may have felt the storyline's premise may have been over the heads of too many casuals or taken the attention off the happenings of the main event picture.


How would it be over their heads? If anything, I think it would appeal to casuals even more than regular viewers - hardcore wrestling and the resulting injuries are a bit of a taboo subject in the mainstream media. The storyline was perfect, yes it would have been close to the bone but that's what is needed to really captivate people. 

Reports state the storyline was scrapped because Foley was unhappy that Ambrose mentioned his kids or something, which is pretty pathetic if true. I also have a feeling it may be something to do with Linda's senate campaign, which would be even more pathetic.


----------



## -Skullbone-

x78 said:


> How would it be over their heads? If anything, I think it would appeal to casuals even more than regular viewers - hardcore wrestling and the resulting injuries are a bit of a taboo subject in the mainstream media. The storyline was perfect, yes it would have been close to the bone but that's what is needed to really captivate people.
> 
> Reports state the storyline was scrapped because Foley was unhappy that Ambrose mentioned his kids or something, which is pretty pathetic if true. I also have a feeling it may be something to do with Linda's senate campaign, which would be even more pathetic.


Oh, I completely agree with all that you said. And I think most casuals would lap it up no matter how the company apparently perceives most of its fanbases' intelligence. I don't, however, doubt that the company has fears over the sort of material could be used in the feud (ie: fearful that people won't remember or care about Foley's earlier career, which appears to be the motive behind Ambrose's stinging retorts). Better yet, I also hold concerns over if they would want (or wrongfully perceive) anything that may overshadow their main event scene or main players. Take into account how sterile and 'safe' (Attitude Era-lite in some cases) most of the programs have been and that doesn't exactly form the recipe for addressing the 'taboos' as you pointed out. 

That's the sort of thing that really holds back wrestling for me and others who want a little more bang for their buck. Take for example that Bray Wyatt character. I honestly cannot see him having any real feud or program of substance nowadays if on the main programs due to how his character has some legs which are established outside the wrestling ring. Furthermore, I can't even think of any current personalities he could work with that would be complimentative or has relevance to his character. You'll probably see him in eight months involved in some singing rodeo skit or transforming back into Husky Harris with an accentuated drawl. 

I have my doubts Foley would puss out on such a subject. He's been involved in the wrestling industry too long for me to believe he's as soft as those reports make him out to be.


----------



## Combat Analyst

-Skullbone- said:


> Oh, I completely agree with all that you said. And I think most casuals would lap it up no matter how the company apparently perceives most of its fanbases' intelligence. I don't, however, doubt that the company has fears over the sort of material could be used in the feud (ie: fearful that people won't remember or care about Foley's earlier career, which appears to be the motive behind Ambrose's stinging retorts). Better yet, I also hold concerns over if they would want (or wrongfully perceive) anything that may overshadow their main event scene or main players. Take into account how sterile and 'safe' (Attitude Era-lite in some cases) most of the programs have been and that doesn't exactly form the recipe for addressing the 'taboos' as you pointed out.
> 
> That's the sort of thing that really holds back wrestling for me and others who want a little more bang for their buck. Take for example that Bray Wyatt character. I honestly cannot see him having any real feud or program of substance nowadays if on the main programs due to how his character has some legs which are established outside the wrestling ring. Furthermore, I can't even think of any current personalities he could work with that would be complimentative or has relevance to his character. You'll probably see him in eight months involved in some singing rodeo skit or transforming back into Husky Harris with an accentuated drawl.
> 
> I have my doubts Foley would puss out on such a subject. He's been involved in the wrestling industry too long for me to believe he's as soft as those reports make him out to be.


This. Bray Wyatt's character doesn't mesh well with any of the other WWE superstars.


----------



## -Skullbone-

I'd love to be proven wrong on that. Maybe they'll send someone to step up to the plate when they get their game together as well.


----------



## Riddle101

-Skullbone- said:


> Oh, I completely agree with all that you said. And I think most casuals would lap it up no matter how the company apparently perceives most of its fanbases' intelligence. I don't, however, doubt that the company has fears over the sort of material could be used in the feud (ie: fearful that people won't remember or care about Foley's earlier career, which appears to be the motive behind Ambrose's stinging retorts). Better yet, I also hold concerns over if they would want (or wrongfully perceive) anything that may overshadow their main event scene or main players. Take into account how sterile and 'safe' (Attitude Era-lite in some cases) most of the programs have been and that doesn't exactly form the recipe for addressing the 'taboos' as you pointed out.
> 
> That's the sort of thing that really holds back wrestling for me and others who want a little more bang for their buck. Take for example that Bray Wyatt character. I honestly cannot see him having any real feud or program of substance nowadays if on the main programs due to how his character has some legs which are established outside the wrestling ring. Furthermore, I can't even think of any current personalities he could work with that would be complimentative or has relevance to his character. You'll probably see him in eight months involved in some singing rodeo skit or transforming back into Husky Harris with an accentuated drawl.
> 
> *I have my doubts Foley would puss out on such a subject. He's been involved in the wrestling industry too long for me to believe he's as soft as those reports make him out to be*.


I think so too. He's been in the business a long time, so a guy like that knows how to play the fans. As well as that, he stated in his blog that he went to management about the issue to get Ambrose to keep his family out of it or something, and Ambrose ignored his request and wrote about Foley in a wheelchair on twitter, and something about his kids. I don't think Ambrose would be foolish enough to ignore something like that, if he was told to cut it out i'm sure he'd do it, as to not piss anyone off. Especially a legend like Mick Foley.


----------



## TD Stinger

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> Unless he debuts next week in his home town, though, which would be odd because we've had no vignettes or anything to signal that, I think it's going to be a LONG time. Probably not until April when WrestleMania is over and the new talent usually comes in, and no, that's completely unacceptable, but if they don't do it next week, he'll be stuck in FCW for months. He's not gonna debut after SummerSlam or in Chicago, they had an opportunity to do it on the 1000'th Raw, they said new talent will debut on the 1000'th Raw and they lied, like they always do. The only reason I'm even holding out the slightest hope that he debuts next week is it's in his home town, and maybe they think that the new talent should come in during "the new era", which Raw 1001 unofficially is. But once Monday comes and he still doesn't show up, it's going to be a long wait, and that'll prove once and for all where they stand on him as a talent. Longer than necessary by far and a complete waste of talent. By the end of the year, if he's not in a big angle it'll be an absolute travesty.


fpalm

Oh my god. "They said new talent will debut on the 1000'th Raw and they lied, like they always do." Are you fucking kidding me. For the last time, AN INTERNET REPORT (not WWE) said that WWE was contemplating debuting new talent on the 1000th episode. Let me say it again, an INTERNET REPORT. There was not one time WWE said on TV, on their website, or anywhere else that they were absoulutely going to debut new talent. That might be one of the stupidest things I've ever seen someone write on this forum. Don't blame WWE b/c you got your hopes up over something that they never confirmed.

I was one of the guys hoping he would debut on the 1000th episode. But after the show was over, I realized I was dead wrong. He would have come out from nowhere, the crowd would be shocked, and then 10 minutes later The Undertaker or The Rock and everyone would have forgotten about Ambrose instantly.

I want to see him debut next week, I just want to see him debut. But if Ambrose (who still isn't known by the casual WWE fans) isn't part of a "huge angle" by the end of the year, believe it or not, it won't be an absolute travesty. Lets hope Ambrose has a good spot on TV every week by the end of the year.

Again, your hatred for WWE is just ridiculous. Don't bitch b/c you read something online on a WWE spoiler site and (shockingly) it didn't come true.


----------



## Kratosx23

TD Stinger said:


> fpalm
> 
> Oh my god. "They said new talent will debut on the 1000'th Raw and they lied, like they always do." Are you fucking kidding me. For the last time, AN INTERNET REPORT (not WWE) said that WWE was contemplating debuting new talent on the 1000th episode. Let me say it again, an INTERNET REPORT. There was not one time WWE said on TV, on their website, or anywhere else that they were absoulutely going to debut new talent. That might be one of the stupidest things I've ever seen someone write on this forum. Don't blame WWE b/c you got your hopes up over something that they never confirmed.
> 
> I was one of the guys hoping he would debut on the 1000th episode. But after the show was over, I realized I was dead wrong. He would have come out from nowhere, the crowd would be shocked, and then 10 minutes later The Undertaker or The Rock and everyone would have forgotten about Ambrose instantly.
> 
> I want to see him debut next week, I just want to see him debut. But if Ambrose (who still isn't known by the casual WWE fans) isn't part of a "huge angle" by the end of the year, believe it or not, it won't be an absolute travesty. Lets hope Ambrose has a good spot on TV every week by the end of the year.
> 
> Again, your hatred for WWE is just ridiculous. Don't bitch b/c you read something online on a WWE spoiler site and (shockingly) it didn't come true.


No, they actually put it in an early press release for Raw 1000 somewhere.

WWE DOES lie. A lot. I can't even count the amount of times they've advertised something and then they change it.


----------



## TD Stinger

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, they actually put it in an early press release for Raw 1000 somewhere.
> 
> WWE DOES lie. A lot. I can't even count the amount of times they've advertised something and then they change it.


http://www.wrestlingnewssource.com/news/25030/More-on-WWEs-Plans-For-1000th-Raw-Episode-Legends-New-Talent-Big-Summer-Ang/

Or maybe this one:

http://pwmania.com/wwe-1000th-raw-treated-as-major-ppv-wwe-creative-news#.UBDEumGm_Aw

Or maybe even this one:

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe/WWE_Treating_1000th_RAW_Like_a_Top_Pay-Per-View_Creative_Working_on_Major_Summer_Storyline.html

This is where you saw that WWE was "looking to debut new talent. And what do all of these links have in common? They are pro wrestling SPOILER sites. They are reports. They aren't press releases from WWE at all. And all these reports said that WWE was again, "looking to debut new talent." That's not exactly a guarentee. Don't blame WWE b/c something you and many other people read on a spoiler site was wrong (like they are half the time anyway).


----------



## Kratosx23

I didn't read it from a spoiler site, they put out an early release on the show that said it was going to happen.

Whatever, this is an absolutely pointless discussion.


----------



## TD Stinger

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I didn't read it from a spoiler site, they put out an early release on the show that said it was going to happen.
> 
> Whatever, this is an absolutely pointless discussion.


When has WWE ever put out a press relase for the viewing public saying their going to debut new talent? They put out press relases taling about expanding to 3 hours and their social media push and things of that nature. But when has WWE ever said out loud to the public "hey fans were going to debut new talent on this show"? That's right, they never have. They do it through vignettes or suprise debuts. Again, I guarentee anything you read about WWE debuting new talents on the 1000th episode was from a spoiler site or was copied and pasted from a spoiler site.

Whatever, I know I'm right and you think you're right. There is no need to continue this.

To get back to positive note: I wonder what his finisher will be? Don't know why, but I'm thinking Double Arm DDT. Hey, it's not like McIntyre is using it anymore.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

I remember there was a rumor that said new talent would debut at 1000, but that was just dirt sheet speculation I think. I have a feeling he will be a fall debut. But he should be on the roster already though.


----------



## Oh Lymping Hero!

He'll debut to get squashed by Ryback or Funkasaurus. The butthurt in here will be glorious.


----------



## CM Jewels

Next person to come in here asking why Dean Ambrose is so hyped/what's the big deal:

Learn to fucking use YouTube/Google.

Carry on.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

Foley is way over weight to be wrestling. He can barely walk and isn't in shape.


----------



## Emperor DC

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, they actually put it in an early press release for Raw 1000 somewhere.
> 
> WWE DOES lie. A lot. I can't even count the amount of times they've advertised something and then they change it.


Are you going to cry now?

You sound like an 8-year-old.


----------



## southerncross412

TD Stinger said:


> When has WWE ever put out a press relase for the viewing public saying their going to debut new talent? They put out press relases taling about expanding to 3 hours and their social media push and things of that nature. But when has WWE ever said out loud to the public "hey fans were going to debut new talent on this show"? That's right, they never have. They do it through vignettes or suprise debuts. Again, I guarentee anything you read about WWE debuting new talents on the 1000th episode was from a spoiler site or was copied and pasted from a spoiler site.
> 
> Whatever, I know I'm right and you think you're right. There is no need to continue this.
> 
> To get back to positive note: I wonder what his finisher will be? Don't know why, but I'm thinking Double Arm DDT. Hey, it's not like McIntyre is using it anymore.


Well aren't you a fuckn douche.

I would of quoted you and replied like this if you didn't make yourself seem lie a
12 year old know it all. 

Loved the line "I know I'm right" #Youradick


----------



## rickym

southerncross412 said:


> Well aren't you a fuckn douche.
> 
> I would of quoted you and replied like this if you didn't make yourself seem lie a
> 12 year old know it all.
> 
> Loved the line "I know I'm right" *#Youradick*


you do know your not on twitter right, you dont need to hashtag your final words on here lol

just tell him hes a dick normally on here dude


----------



## TD Stinger

Tried to bring this up last night, so I'll try again now. What do you guys think Ambrose's finisher will be when he is called up?

The last time we saw him in FCW, he was still using the Knee Trembler and Regal Stretch for finishers, which he really used just to mock Regal. He's used several finishers during his series of dark matches like the Evenflow DDT, Crossface Chickenwing, The Rings of Saturn, among others. I think once he debuts on the main roster, the Regal Strech will be abandoned but he could keep the Knee Trembler as a set up to his finisher.

Some wrestlers have a finishing move and others have a finishing submission. I would like to see Ambrose as one of those people that has both. Ambrose has used a lot of submissions since joining WWE but we know that the WWE rarely has their top faces tap out. That's why guys like Del Rio or Bryan never beat the top faces cleanly. Ambrose could beat the lower card guys w/ a submission hold and the top guys (if he gets that far) w/ a finishing move. These are the finishers I would like to see Ambrose have:

Finishing Move: Double Arm DDT. Don't know why, but I want to see Ambrose have a DDT type finisher. I know he uses the Evenflow DDT, but that's it basically just a regular DDT w/ a little bit of snap to it. And if you watch WWE every week, at least once or twice in every show we someone use a DDT. It's just not a believable finisher anymore. So it has to be an different version of the DDT. My pick is the Double Arm DDT, just b/c I like the move itself. I know, it's McIntyre's finisher. But when was the last time we actually saw McIntyre use the move? Don't think anyone will notice. Another one that would fine is a Reverse DDT. Like the Scorpion Death Drop.

Finishing Submission: Crossface Chickenwing. I think this is the perfect Submission for him. The Regal Strech, just parodied from Regal. Rings of Saturn, I just don't like it for Ambrose. The Crossface Chickenwing (just like Backlund) is a finisher that hasn't been used since Backlund. He's got it locked in, he's wrenching back, legs wrapped around his opponent, his crazed facial expressions in the background. Seems like a good fit to me.

So, my finishers for Ambrose would be the Double Arm DDT and the Crossface Chickenwing w/ the Knee Trembler as a signature.


----------



## TD Stinger

southerncross412 said:


> Well aren't you a fuckn douche.
> 
> I would of quoted you and replied like this if you didn't make yourself seem lie a
> 12 year old know it all.
> 
> Loved the line "I know I'm right" #Youradick


I only said that b/c the guy was blaming WWE b/c something he read on a spoiler site turned out to be wrong. And that's it.

On a comical note, my last name actually is Dick, so that hashtag actually made me laugh. You're right... I am a Dick, and damn proud of it.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

We won't see Ambrose after SummerSlam most likely. Hell! I wouldn't be surprised if he debuts much later.


----------



## The Storm

Just watched some Dean Ambrose promos and I must say, he's got quite the personality! I could imagine him and Punk in a war of words.


----------



## TD Stinger

JoseBxNYC said:


> We won't see Ambrose after SummerSlam most likely. Hell! I wouldn't be surprised if he debuts much later.


Maybe they will start showing Ambrose vignettes on Monday and keep playing them until after Summerslam. My idea would be to keep playing vignettes until the Sept. 3 Raw in Chicago b/c of the great (and smarky) crowd. Or debut him as a local jobber next week in his hometown and beat Santino for the US title. Those are my ideas.


----------



## Riddle101

TD Stinger said:


> Tried to bring this up last night, so I'll try again now. What do you guys think Ambrose's finisher will be when he is called up?
> 
> The last time we saw him in FCW, he was still using the Knee Trembler and Regal Stretch for finishers, which he really used just to mock Regal. He's used several finishers during his series of dark matches like the Evenflow DDT, Crossface Chickenwing, The Rings of Saturn, among others. I think once he debuts on the main roster, the Regal Strech will be abandoned but he could keep the Knee Trembler as a set up to his finisher.
> 
> Some wrestlers have a finishing move and others have a finishing submission. I would like to see Ambrose as one of those people that has both. Ambrose has used a lot of submissions since joining WWE but we know that the WWE rarely has their top faces tap out. That's why guys like Del Rio or Bryan never beat the top faces cleanly. Ambrose could beat the lower card guys w/ a submission hold and the top guys (if he gets that far) w/ a finishing move. These are the finishers I would like to see Ambrose have:
> 
> Finishing Move: Double Arm DDT. Don't know why, but I want to see Ambrose have a DDT type finisher. I know he uses the Evenflow DDT, but that's it basically just a regular DDT w/ a little bit of snap to it. And if you watch WWE every week, at least once or twice in every show we someone use a DDT. It's just not a believable finisher anymore. So it has to be an different version of the DDT. My pick is the Double Arm DDT, just b/c I like the move itself. I know, it's McIntyre's finisher. But when was the last time we actually saw McIntyre use the move? Don't think anyone will notice. Another one that would fine is a Reverse DDT. Like the Scorpion Death Drop.
> 
> Finishing Submission: Crossface Chickenwing. I think this is the perfect Submission for him. The Regal Strech, just parodied from Regal. Rings of Saturn, I just don't like it for Ambrose. The Crossface Chickenwing (just like Backlund) is a finisher that hasn't been used since Backlund. He's got it locked in, he's wrenching back, legs wrapped around his opponent, his crazed facial expressions in the background. Seems like a good fit to me.
> 
> So, my finishers for Ambrose would be the Double Arm DDT and the Crossface Chickenwing w/ the Knee Trembler as a signature.


I'd like to see him use the Diamond Cutter, but i'm not sure if WWE would allow it since the Diamond Cutter is quite similar to the RKO. Of course maybe they can overlook that since the Diamond Cutter is not entirely like the RKO, as long as he doesn't do Orton's actions when performing it he could make it look like his own version.

If not the Diamond Cutter then I would definetely like to see him with a submission finisher like the Rings of Saturn. I think a submission would be great for his character, if he becomes a sadistic psychopath then having a submission finisher would be good for him because he could torture his opponents with it. Maybe keep it locked on even after the match has ended, like Chris Benoit did with the Crossface when he was a heel.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

new wwe programs features ambrose in them


----------



## itssoeasy23

http://imgur.com/a/1oPpF

Looks like he could be debuting soon.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Yeah I think it's only a matter of weeks before he makes his debut now.


----------



## x78

That's exciting. Also interesting that he's grown out his chest hair, and that they are not publicizing his Twitter handle (although all the tweets were deleted some time ago).


----------



## Starbuck

This has been bugging me for ages now but is he really 6'4 lol? I saw him from like the third row during the dark match the Raw after Mania this year and he really did not look that tall...at all. I'm just curious before anybody tries to start a stupid flame war about his size btw.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

i'd say he's about 6'3" but wouldn't be shocked if he's actually 6'4"

he had a lanky body before bulking up in fcw


----------



## Kratosx23

Well, if he's debuting soon, great. I just hope that program isn't an NXT program or something. It looks very unsettling seeing the names he's pictured alongside. He needs to be on a main show.

And for God's sake, Dean, avoid contact with John Cena as much as possible and when you do have it, kiss his ass, lest your career die just like Riley's, Kennedy's, Tarver's, Doane's (not that I care about him in the least) and whoever else that parasite has sank his fangs into. He'll kill yours just as quickly.


----------



## Irish Jet

What promising company...


----------



## corkymccorkell

He's still yet to debut where did you expect him to be on the program...


----------



## Kratosx23

Hopefully alongside midcard Raw and SmackDown wrestlers, not the NXT crew, since I would think that where you're placed on the program is where they're going to slot you. He's too good to be stuck on NXT/Superstars.

I don't know if he's going there, because I'd think he'd have been on NXT with the rest of the guys already, but the program doesn't look promising. Vince is crazy so he could stick him there anyway even when it's unwarranted.


----------



## Bavles

*Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*

This guy (who in my opinion looks an awful lot like the Guy who plays the devil in Supernatural) seems to be getting a lot of Aries type love on here. I'm only assuming he was in ROH at one point. Can one of you guys give me a brief description of what he's done and what you think of him? and maybe a vid of a match or promo so I can get an idea?


----------



## Kling Klang

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*

He is the future.


----------



## TD Stinger

Starbuck said:


> This has been bugging me for ages now but is he really 6'4 lol? I saw him from like the third row during the dark match the Raw after Mania this year and he really did not look that tall...at all. I'm just curious before anybody tries to start a stupid flame war about his size btw.


He might be a little under 6'4. Maybe 6'3 something and they just rounded up to 6'4 to make him look bigger. A lot of other superstars have done it before. Kane is only about 6'9 I believe but he is billed at 7 ft. I think the reason he doesn't look 6'4 b/c he's a little lanky.


----------



## corkymccorkell

Because your placed at the end of a program doesn't necessarily mean your going to get stuck in the shit right out of the gate. You have to remember that a good majority of the WWE audience haven't got a clue who this guy is and it would look more out of place having him stuck in the mix on the program with regularly used superstars. 

But that doesn't at all mean he's going to be on Superstars for the next few month with the jobber squad, All the guy needs is a decent debut into a strong storyline which I think most people who view this thread are hoping for...


----------



## Kratosx23

Maybe it doesn't mean anything, but we don't know that. Would it really be out of place to stick him next to Sandow, RyBack, Brodus Clay, Swagger, etc? I'm not saying he needs to be on the Cena, Punk, Sheamus, Orton end, or even the Christian, Jericho, Ziggler end, but if he's gonna debut as a strong midcarder, put him somewhere it makes sense. Sure, maybe it doesn't mean anything, I'm just saying it's not encouraging seeing him next to the NXT throwaways.


----------



## Bavles

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*



Enziguri said:


> He is the future.


....like I said he's been getting a lot of Aries type love here but that doesn't really help...


----------



## YunisTaker

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*

*Probably another over-hyped Indy 'star'.*


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*

Look up efeds from 10 years ago, read some of the redundant promos, and you'll know who Dean Ambrose is.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*

I dont really know if this is a good video of him or not, havent really seen much of him either.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*






One epic son of a bitch, that's who.


----------



## TD Stinger

chibinova said:


> Because your placed at the end of a program doesn't necessarily mean your going to get stuck in the shit right out of the gate. You have to remember that a good majority of the WWE audience haven't got a clue who this guy is and it would look more out of place having him stuck in the mix on the program with regularly used superstars.
> 
> But that doesn't at all mean he's going to be on Superstars for the next few month with the jobber squad, All the guy needs is a decent debut into a strong storyline which I think most people who view this thread are hoping for...


Hey, they were going to debut him against a legend in Mick Foley. I think that shows that WWE thinks fairly high of him. Of course the Foley thing never materialized but that might have been for the best. From the two times I was Foley in the ring this year, he is truly a shell of his former self. Ambrose is good, but he would have to absolutely carry Foley through a match.

My main idea was for him to debut as a local jobber this week on Raw (in Ambrose's hometown of Cinncinati) and beat Santino for the US title. I mean Santino either beats jobbers or gets jobbed to the top heels. It's not like it woudn't be a down grade giving it to a guy who hasn't been on the roster before. Or maybe a feud w/ Kane b/c their characters could mesh well together.


----------



## corkymccorkell

I like the idea with Santino maybe not for the title straight away but have him debut and pretty much destroy him in the ring similar to how his match with Regal ended, Him getting pulled off by officials and security. Then straight away you have a strong fued, hated heel and decent title storyline which the US title really needs right now.


----------



## Bavles

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> One epic son of a bitch, that's who.


Hah hah, there you are. I was actually hoping you would respond because you talk about him all the time. Damn this guy can cut a promo. He's Jon Moxley?? Oh I've heard a ton about him. Never knew it was the same guy.


----------



## TheRainKing

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*



YunisTaker said:


> *Probably another over-hyped Indy 'star'.*


This.

From what I've seen (admittedly just a promo in someones sig), he does not interest me in the slightest.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*

until this guy shows up on wwe tv i dont care at all for him


----------



## Monday Jericho

Stick him a winter feud with Taker. Fuck it, YOLO lol. Ambrose can do the whole "I'm not afraid of you, Taker!" shtick and so forth. I say do that shit!


----------



## The99Crusher

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*

Until he does well in the WWE. He is nothing to the main audience. I know I'll get blasted for this but it's true. Say what you want about him, he can do whatever in the indies, whatever in FCW, but until he shows up and makes an impact on the biggest promotion in the world, he is nothing big. 

I think he's decent personally. I don't get why everyone is saying he'll revolutionize WWE and is the saviour. He's way overhyped and I don't think he can live up to the hype unless he holds every belt and Raw 8.0's just because of him. I know I exaggerated a little but he's getting too hyped here for his own good.


----------



## Bavles

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*

BTW, really really cool of Punk to just show up like that and have a match. Not something I would expect a main eventer to do.


----------



## dele

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*



TheRainKing said:


> This.
> 
> From what I've seen (admittedly just a promo in someones sig), he does not interest me in the slightest.


Moxley can go. I'm not his biggest fan, but the guy can work like very few I've seen. Big dude, good look, knows exactly what he's doing in the ring; if he doesn't make it big I don't know who will.


----------



## Pro Royka

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*

Dean is very hyped and I like him, but he still have to work on his ring skills because he appears to be another Miz but slightly better.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*

He's got great potential, but then again until I see him either on RAW or Smackdown I'd still be quite 50/50 on him.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*

He is a prospect to keep an eye on.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*

I'm not sold on Moxley until he debuts on TV. All that he has done in the past is irrelevant. Low Ki & Colt Cabana are proof of that.

I'm not saying he doesn't have potential but I just hope with all the hype, he isn't a failure.


----------



## Riddle101

#ONIFC said:


> Stick him a winter feud with Taker. Fuck it, YOLO lol. Ambrose can do the whole "I'm not afraid of you, Taker!" shtick and so forth. I say do that shit!


Lol, that would be pretty cool. Undertaker doing his ring entrance, and Ambrose making fun of him in the ring by lying on the ground pretending to be a sleep.


----------



## BreakTheWalls

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*



Stone Hot said:


> until this guy shows up on wwe tv i dont care at all for him


Boy, that sure makes a lot of sense. It's not like there are a bunch of wrestlers on the indies who would be amazing additions to the WWE roster. Why even make such a closed-minded statement? Everyone starts somewhere. Not caring about independent/developmental talent doesn't make you edgy; it makes you ignorant.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*

Wikipedia would have been more helpful, OP.


----------



## Tactless

They could just have him come in as 'Local Talent' and give Ryback his first loss. That way he gets to do a promo before the match.


----------



## ecabney

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*

The Next Pillman :jordan


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*

I don't watch anything other than WWE and TNA(only recently again), but from the FCW stuff(counts as WWE since its WWEs minor league system) I saw of him, he's real great. Great wrestler, and great on the mic too.

He's also a guy that's been praised alot by current WWE stars, so that alone would mean he'll get pushed big time. And he has skills to stay up at the top, once he gets there as well.

Ambrose-Rollins I think is the next generations Cena-Orton,Punk-Bryan, Rock-Austin, Bret-HBK

For those people who don't like "independent wrestlers", not just talking about Punk-Bryan, but look at other guys like Jericho,Eddie and stuff, didn't they also wrestle in places like Japan before wrestling in main stream pro wrestling companies? So the independents ,are basically this generations version of those smaller wrestling companies in the 80s and 90s.


----------



## Domenico

Looking forward to Ambrose's debut, but i think he will debut on NXT knowing WWE.


----------



## Firallon

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*



YunisTaker said:


> *Probably another over-hyped Indy 'star'.*


This


----------



## Until May

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*

people love ambrose on here.


and theres damn good reason hes brilliant.

but

theres also a lot of haters popping up, hating because they think its cool to hate a popular guy


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Next week or the Raw after SS is what I'm hoping for.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*

Half of these Ambrose bandwagoners probably never even saw Jon Moxley on the indies.

He's famous for playing a ripoff Joker character (how original) He's good in the ring but vastly overrated.


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*



Until May said:


> people love ambrose on here.
> 
> 
> and theres damn good reason hes brilliant.
> 
> but
> 
> theres also a lot of haters popping up, hating because they think its cool to hate a popular guy


Eh, I disagree. From the promos I've seen of him, it's just very unoriginal shit that dozens of people roleplayed like a decade ago. Just my opinion, I could care less if it's popular or not.


----------



## Deadman8

I honestly think that Ambrose will have something to do with CM Punk's heel turn. Maybe CM Punk is going to start a faction tha somehow is going to involve Dean Ambrose and that's your big summer angle... I mean Kevin Nash's tweet about the NWO having Punk's back got me thinking...


----------



## DesolationRow

Starbuck said:


> This has been bugging me for ages now but is he really 6'4 lol? I saw him from like the third row during the dark match the Raw after Mania this year and he really did not look that tall...at all. I'm just curious before anybody tries to start a stupid flame war about his size btw.


Ambrose is a weird one... At an indy show I stood next to him once and for the couple of seconds that we looked at each other, I figured I was an inch or so taller than him. He's probably more like 6'1-1/2" or 6'2", very lanky, and the elevator boots may bump him up an inch or two.

Thing is, he's always been so lanky, the size he does bring to the table kind of gets undervalued. I believe he's been beefing up a good deal in the last four months or so, though.


----------



## hitman_316

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*



lesenfanteribles said:


> He's got great potential, but then again until I see him either on RAW or Smackdown I'd still be quite 50/50 on him.


agreed


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*

I don't get the love because the guy hasn't actually done anything yet. Sure, maybe he has talent, sure he could be a potential future star of wrestling BUT we've seen so many talented young wrestlers in the past who didn't achieve anything. Let's just wait and see.


----------



## Satosama

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*

Hmm. I think it remains to be seen wether Dean Ambrose succeeds on TV, but honestly, I think his promos are a little hit and miss. Nothing that blows me away, but that's just my opinion. If you wanna see the future though, just look at guys like Damien Sandow.


----------



## DualShock

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*



BreakTheWalls said:


> Not caring about independent/developmental talent doesn't make you edgy; it makes you ignorant.


And saying that the 1000th episode of Raw was bad because it had no Austin, Flair, Goldberg, Batista and *Ambrose*, like some people do here, makes you not edgy or ignorant, it makes you an idiot.

It's not about not caring about the indy talent, people care here for many people from the indys like Punk, Aries or Bryan. The difference is that they have already debuted in the big leagues and have prove that they can be main eventers in a indy league and a big company, Ambrose has not.
I don't know, maybe the fans who never cheered for Punk before Money in the Bank 2011 are now mad that they look like CM Punk bandwaggon jumpers and now they try too hard to be Ambrose marks and when maybe Ambrose becomes world champion one day these people can now say "look at my posts 1-2 years ago, I was always a Ambrose fan and not like these CM Punk bandwaggon jumpers"
You are right, nobody will call you bandwaggon jumpers, they will call you delusional fools.
It's one thing to call Dolph Ziggler, Cody Rhodes or Sheamus the future because they atleast wrestled in WWE shows. How can you call someone the future of WWE who has not even debuted yet?
Wow, this idiot recorded himself in a basement cutting a promo in his underwear. Wow, what a promo in front of 100 people in FCW.
Go first to WWE Ambrose, cut a promo in front of 5000 people like CM Punk or Daniel Bryan and then we can talk about the future. Even I can cut a believable promo in my house like Ambrose did with that underwear promo but doing the same promo in front of 1000 people is a big difference


----------



## Lex Express 12

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*

Not over hyped


----------



## D17

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*

Your next stereotypical smark favourite with a background in the indies, pretty much.


----------



## Monday Jericho

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*

Look at all you hipster ass people lmao. Disgusting.


----------



## 11rob2k

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*

He's a great wrestler who works the old school style of wrestling, a very physical and violent style to what he does in the ring, he doesn't pull of flashy moves, everything he does he does for a reason, he'll pick a body part and work it all match, thats because he understand psychology in wrestling, like not many wrestlers do today. 

His mic skills are good, think Pillman, Cactus Jack in ecw style promos, he's not just another overhyped guy, he could well be the real deal.


----------



## TD Stinger

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe/WWE_NXT_Dark_Matches_Nash_Talks_More_About_NWO_Reunion_Ziggler_s_Birthday.html

Ambrose lost in a dark match to Bo Dallas at the NXT Tapings last night. This is like the 4th or maybe 5th set of NXT tapings and Ambrose hasn't appeared on any of them. So I think it's pretty obvious that he isn't going there. Also, wouldn't exactly make sense he beat one of NXT's top stars when he himself is never on NXT. His debut should be imminent.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

raw 1001 or the one after summerslam. fuck please


----------



## PunkDrunk

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Maybe it doesn't mean anything, but we don't know that. Would it really be out of place to stick him next to Sandow, RyBack, Brodus Clay, Swagger, etc? I'm not saying he needs to be on the Cena, Punk, Sheamus, Orton end, or even the Christian, Jericho, Ziggler end, but if he's gonna debut as a strong midcarder, put him somewhere it makes sense. Sure, maybe it doesn't mean anything, I'm just saying it's not encouraging seeing him next to the NXT throwaways.


 who says hell be a strong mid carder?


----------



## truk83

Man I wish Dean's theme once he debuts is the song "Grease Paint and Monkey Brains" by White Zombie. The WWE has done work with the Rob Zombie so this would be something that could be possible, but highly unlikely. It's the perfect song for Dean Ambrose because it has the sick "clown" thing going in the beginning which could play a small reference to the "Heath Ledger Joker" type persona he was carrying.


----------



## vanboxmeer

Hector Lombard


----------



## Felpent

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*

GOAT.


----------



## southerncross412

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*

The new GOAT


----------



## PoisonMouse

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*

Some people in this topic = "Oh, I watched a match with him and I don't think he was all that."

One promo? Wow, you really invested some time there, mate. I also like how people say "Oh, he has to prove himself in the WWE first before he's anything." as if there's gonna be a huge drop in his talent or something from when he goes from FCW to WWE? Suddenly, in a matter of weeks he loses all his wrestling skills and promo skills and turns into a fat slob?


----------



## Gn1212

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*

how is he the futute when he is a jobbber for NXT dark matches?


----------



## Outlaw91

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*



PoisonMouse said:


> Some people in this topic = "Oh, I watched a match with him and I don't think he was all that."
> 
> One promo? Wow, you really invested some time there, mate. I also like how people say "Oh, he has to prove himself in the WWE first before he's anything." as if there's gonna be a huge drop in his talent or something from when he goes from FCW to WWE? Suddenly, in a matter of weeks he loses all his wrestling skills and promo skills and turns into a fat slob?


true
being a great wrestler doesn't involve working for WWE.In fact WWE is 10% wrestling at most.There are many guys in the indies and Japan who can embarrass evey WWE guy in the ring(with little exceptions).
I don't think that today WWE is such a big deal for wrestlers anyway.They usually come for a big paycheck and then become bored and leave.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*

An overrated, internet favorite who will amount to NOTHING.


Truth hurts.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> An overrated indy star who will amount to NOTHING.
> 
> 
> Truth hurts.


Your current #1 guy was "an overrated indy star who would amount to NOTHING".


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*

Another great wrestler losing years of his career on FCW/NXT, when he is better than 80% of the WWE roster.


----------



## 11rob2k

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*

I hate this saying that he's an indy star and will amount to nothing, when nearly every wrestler in the wwe was at one time an indy wrestler, unless their dad was big in wwe in the 80's is more then likely they came from the indy's.


----------



## CM Jewels

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*

He's starting to catch hate now that more people on the forums are hearing about him, which is a good sign that he'll be successful.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*

Some people in this thread are absolute cretins. 'oh yeh fuk dean ambrose stupid indy hack' Yeah, how gracious of you to pour scorn on someone whose main crime in life is to get hype on the back of his talent. How dare he have fans! 

I can't wait for him to debut. I can see him starting off on Smackdown though, and to get some kind of anticipation going, maybe air a few vignettes prior to his debut, so the crowd knows what they're getting when he finally arrives.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Your current #1 guy was "an overrated indy star who would amount to NOTHING".


3 time WHC

Current WWE champion

ECW champion

Those are just a few of Punk's accomplishments in WWE. Yeah, that guy really amounted to nothing


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

They're probably cooking up something in through out the weeks we wait. Sort of like what was happening with Brodus. If that's the case, I hope his gimmick isn't a complete overhaul. :argh:


----------



## PoisonMouse

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*



Outlaw91 said:


> true
> being a great wrestler doesn't involve working for WWE.In fact WWE is 10% wrestling at most.There are many guys in the indies and Japan who can embarrass evey WWE guy in the ring(with little exceptions).
> I don't think that today WWE is such a big deal for wrestlers anyway.They usually come for a big paycheck and then become bored and leave.


The thing is, it won't matter what he does to those type of people, they're sort of got their opinion automatically locked onto them. It's gone from "Yeah, well. We'll see what he's like in FCW before he can impress me." To "Yeah, well, we'll see when he's called up to see how he'll do." If he goes on Smackdown, it'll be "Oh, yeah. This is nothing, obvious canned in pops here, we'll have to see what he can do on RAW in front of a live crowd and see how they react." If he debuts on RAW, they'll look at his two minute segment and say "Oh, I'm not impressed. He's not impressive at all and he showed me nothing, typical indie star."

In the end, the only reason they don't like him is because people like him. It's kind of hipsterish I guess.




4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> 3 time WHC
> 
> Current WWE champion
> 
> ECW champion
> 
> Those are just a few of Punk's accomplishments in WWE. Yeah, that guy really amounted to nothing


You don't seem to have understood the question, he stated that at first. CM Punk was in the same position as Ambrose and people thought this about him. I was here on the forums when he was still in ECW and people were stating he'd go nowhere because he's just an overrated indie guy and a "vanilla midget." Right up until his heel turn on Hardy, people said Punk couldn't cut a promo, in which people defended Punk and showed others his "better than you" promos, in which they replied with "Well, it doesn't matter what he did in the indies, it's about what he does in WWE that matters." Dunno if anyone remembers those topics?

It doesn't matter what he's done now, but back then he was in a similar position to Ambrose, getting a similar sort of reaction, that is what he was saying to you. In fact, since Punk didn't amount to nothing and you even admitted he didn't, wouldn't that mean the same for Ambrose? What makes Punk different?


----------



## Rankles75

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*

Anyone know why it's taking so long for him to debut? The "confrontation" with Mick Foley created a huge buzz but that was months ago and is all but forgotten, thought they would at least have shown a few vignettes of him by now...


----------



## THANOS

I got some great news guys!



> WWE brass had planned for developmental wrestler Dean Ambrose to be a member of the main roster by now as he is listed as a Superstar in the newly released WWE Souvenir Program sold exclusively at live events. He is pictured appearing menacingly in traditional wrestling trunks and billed at 6'4", 225 pounds and hailing from Cincinnati, Ohio. He has competed in numerous non-televised matches for WWE since late last year, but not since June 16.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

^^^ YES YES YES


----------



## Hoxsfan206

I just noticed they have everyone else's twitter other than Ambroses. Weird.


----------



## RAWHEADREX99

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*

He's the special kind of.....










:cool2


----------



## sharkboy22

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*

Not sure if he was in ROH but I know him from his EVOLVE days. Had the look but ring work was meh (due to my hatred for the style of indy wrestling) but he's improved a lot since signing with WWE.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*

Seem like some overly-hyped wrestler that hasn’t even make his debut on WWE television yet judging by the comments on this forum. In fact you would think he was performing in WWE for 5 years already after witnessing tons of threads about him almost every other day. Hopefully he debut soon so I can see why everyone love him so much like he is the next Dolph Ziggler which is actually bad.


----------



## CM Jewels

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> 3 time WHC
> 
> Current WWE champion
> 
> ECW champion
> 
> Those are just a few of Punk's accomplishments in WWE. Yeah, that guy really amounted to nothing


Damn, your dumb ass didn't even get that he called you out for contradicting yourself.

On top of that, you don't seem to know much about the guy who is your current #1 wrestler according to your sig.

Everybody shitted on Punk for being some loser indy wrestler who would never be anything before he captured all of those belts you listed, just like you're trying to shit on Ambrose.


----------



## PoisonMouse

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*



RAWHEADREX99 said:


> He's the special kind of.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cool2


Even if this is a joke, he's 6'4'' and far from vanilla.




Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> Seem like some overly-hyped wrestler that hasn’t even make his debut on WWE television yet judging by the comments on this forum. In fact you would think he was performing in WWE for 5 years already after witnessing tons of threads about him almost every other day. Hopefully he debut soon so I can see why everyone love him so much like he is the next Dolph Ziggler which is actually bad.


Honestly, from the look of this thread, he gets more hate than hype. Usually from people who won't take 10 seconds to youtube some matches and promos of his, and when they do they watch some two minute thing and say they "weren't impressed." Honestly, if you wanna know what he's about, youtube is right there. Never ever heard anyone called him the next Dolph Ziggler. I've heard Jake Roberts, Pillman and Foley, but never Ziggler.


----------



## sharkboy22

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*



Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> Seem like some overly-hyped wrestler that hasn’t even make his debut on WWE television yet judging by the comments on this forum. In fact you would think he was performing in WWE for 5 years already after witnessing tons of threads about him almost every other day. Hopefully he debut soon so I can see why everyone love him so much like he is the next Dolph Ziggler which is actually bad.


Not to be the bearer of bad news but I think Ambrose will have a much, much better future tan that guy in your profile pic. Thank God I was never once on that MVP bandwagon. I'm convinced the IWC just likes marking out for losers. Maybe that explains the Swagger love lately.


----------



## hassassin

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*

From the promo's I've seen he sounds awesome. He's 100% got the mic skills and charisma, haven't seen him in the ring yet though. Lol at the ignorant ones who judged him without watching any of his work. Regal seems very high on him so I can see him coming in within the next two years for sure and when he does he will be a hit.


----------



## Nostalgia

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*



sharkboy22 said:


> Not to be the bearer of bad news but I think Ambrose will have a much, much better future tan that guy in your profile pic. Thank God I was never once on that MVP bandwagon. *I'm convinced the IWC just likes marking out for losers. Maybe that explains the Swagger love lately.*


Coming from the guy with the Sharkboy avatar? :lmao 

MVP was a great all-round talent who should of been a World Champion. Swagger's a terrible all-round talent who should of never been a World Champion. I'm not seeing any Swagger love on this forum, just the same few marks of his complaining about his standing in the company and the rest of the posters shitting on him for being such a awful talent and rightfully so.

Anyway on-topic, Ambrose is another overrated indy talent. I've never seen so much hype and discussion for a guy who *hasn't* even debuted yet. I've seen a little bit of the guy, but he didn't stand out to me at all. Nothing special. Maybe I need to watch more of his stuff, but I really dislike how much people overrate him on this forum. WWE change everything and there's a chance he might not be the same character that made him so popular in the first place.


----------



## Rayfain

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*

He's the guy who has the most potential to reinvigorate the WWE (if he's given the opportunity).


----------



## MrRKO

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*



11rob2k said:


> He's a great wrestler who works the old school style of wrestling, a very physical and violent style to what he does in the ring, he doesn't pull of flashy moves, everything he does he does for a reason, he'll pick a body part and work it all match, thats because he understand psychology in wrestling, like not many wrestlers do today.
> 
> His mic skills are good, think Pillman, Cactus Jack in ecw style promos, he's not just another overhyped guy, he could well be the real deal.


The problem is that WWE will change his wrestling style as they have done with Daniel Bryan


----------



## ThePhenomRises

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*

Wow, I'm quite intrigued by this Ambrose guy and hope he debuts well. But some of you marks are unbelievable. GOAT? You do know what that stands for, right? Greatest Of All Time... ALL TIME. Even people calling Bryan the GOAT makes me lol.

I'm not asking these guys to pull off a Taker/Austin/Rock, let them stay on or near the top for a few years and then we'll talk...


----------



## hassassin

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*

How do you NOT see a unique level of charisma there though? There's only a handful of guys in WWE that can compete with those mic skills and that's massive in this day and age.


----------



## PoisonMouse

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*

Since I'm a super nice guy, I've compiled a bunch of Dean Ambrose videos for those who don't know who he is and are interested, or are sceptics to check him out. None of this is from the indies, all WWE and FCW stuff, cause "Indies don't count." Please try and watch most of them, rather than just one two minute video, or half a match and then forming an opinion on that.






























































There, plenty of stuff for you!


----------



## 11rob2k

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*

Regal vs Ambrose ll is a match of the year candidate.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*



sharkboy22 said:


> Not to be the bearer of bad news but I think Ambrose will have a much, much better future tan that guy in your profile pic. Thank God I was never once on that MVP bandwagon. I'm convinced the IWC just likes marking out for losers. Maybe that explains the Swagger love lately.


That’s probably why Ziggler is popular too cause before winning MITB he was flopping all around the ring like a dying fish from losing so much and every time he turn around there is a Brogue Kick waiting for him. Unfortunately MVP was the reason for his own big push to be stopped cause he got a big mouth and wasn’t afraid to run it to the wrong people. 

I actually wouldn’t be surprised if Dean would have a bigger impact seeing how thin the roster is today while *during his peak* though never becoming World Champion MVP still had a good short career which a lot of guys in the back would still kill to have. 

and LOL @ Jack Swagger love comment, Swagger has like three fans on this site, everyone just admit he is a good wrestler though he is boring in the ring to me. 



PoisonMouse said:


> Honestly, from the look of this thread, he gets more hate than hype. Usually from people who won't take 10 seconds to youtube some matches and promos of his, and when they do they watch some two minute thing and say they "weren't impressed." Honestly, if you wanna know what he's about, youtube is right there. Never ever heard anyone called him the next Dolph Ziggler. I've heard Jake Roberts, Pillman and Foley, but never Ziggler.


I used Dolph Ziggler as an example because he is currently the best thing going to most people eyes on this forum who actually believe he is the definition of a total package wrestler. I mean apparently Ziggler is the combination of Shawn Michaels, Mr. Perfect and Ric Flair all wrapped into one. 

I'm not too pressed about researching Dean, so I'll just continue to hold my judgement until he finally debut in the WWE.

Edit: But since you been so nice and posting all those videos thus making my screen slower I will watch a few clips of his work.


----------



## CM Jewels

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*



MrRKO said:


> The problem is that WWE will change his wrestling style as they have done with Daniel Bryan


Well, that is why they go through FCW, to learn the WWE style. His work in FCW will pretty much be the same as what we will see on the main roster.

Plus he is an old school worker, so there isn't much to change.


----------



## Combat Analyst

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*



sharkboy22 said:


> Not to be the bearer of bad news but I think Ambrose will have a much, much better future tan that guy in your profile pic. Thank God I was never once on that MVP bandwagon. I'm convinced the IWC just likes marking out for losers. Maybe that explains the Swagger love lately.


Again this is coming from a guy who has a Shark Boy pic, MVP was one of the few black performers in this day and age that was so close to winning the World Championship, The man played his gimmick to perfection, and was a great heel that was able to translate to being a decent mid-card face. Not to mention he's had his fair share of good matches, and gave the US Championship prestige.


----------



## Mister Hands

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*



Nostalgia said:


> Anyway on-topic, Ambrose is another overrated indy talent. I've never seen so much hype and discussion for a guy who *hasn't* even debuted yet. I've seen a little bit of the guy, but he didn't stand out to me at all. Nothing special. Maybe I need to watch more of his stuff, but I really dislike how much people overrate him on this forum. WWE change everything and there's a chance he might not be the same character that made him so popular in the first place.


Christ. If we're not allowed get excited about guys who are actually hugely successful within the WWE's own feeder system, who the fuck _can_ we get excited about?


----------



## RDEvans

dean ambrose is now on those programs you get at live events so this could be a very close sign that he will be debuting soon. SInce AJ is the GM I could see her bringing up AMbrose to raw on monday ( which is in cincinatti , Dean's hometown). Dean Reminds me of Heel Jericho from 2008-2010 both were psychotic with a bit of piper.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*



Mister Hands said:


> Christ. If we're not allowed get excited about guys who are actually hugely successful within the WWE's own feeder system, who the fuck _can_ we get excited about?


No one of course. Everyone knows being amazing at your job and acquiring a fanbase before you make it to the big time is WRONG. Ambrose should be ashamed of himself, he's not following the rules. He's supposed to suck right now.


----------



## RAWHEADREX99

*Re: Hey there. Don't watch indies. Just WWE & TNA. Who's Dean Ambrose?*



PoisonMouse said:


> Even if this is a joke, he's 6'4'' and far from vanilla.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, from the look of this thread, he gets more hate than hype. Usually from people who won't take 10 seconds to youtube some matches and promos of his, and when they do they watch some two minute thing and say they "weren't impressed." Honestly, if you wanna know what he's about, youtube is right there. Never ever heard anyone called him the next Dolph Ziggler. I've heard Jake Roberts, Pillman and Foley, but never Ziggler.


Yeah it was a joke!

Just took the first pic of Devons finest I saw, never really thought about the vanilla...hmmmmmm.....all aboard!!!!!

Here you go:










(Y)


----------



## TD Stinger

It's really gonna suck if he debuts or they show a vignette on Monday b/c I won't be able to see it live (have to work). It's in his hometown after all. Who knows? If I could plan it, I would start showing vignettes starting Monday and have him debut on the on the Sept. 3 Raw in Chicago for the great (and smarky) crowd.

I'm kind of hoping his first feud is w/ Kane. Kane is a well known star but is also not one of the top guys in the company and is famous for putting others over. Yeah, the matches wouldn't be classics. But w/ their characters, the story would be great.


----------



## TankOfRate

Hm. So it's good to know I am not allowed to get invested in wrestlers, care about the on-goings of wrestling, be _genuinely_ excited and interested in wrestling (BCOZ WWE WILL RUIN IT ALL DUH), or just, I don't know, be a wrestling fan in general. You know what? Fuck all the bullshit and negativity and UGHHHH of wrestling fans (which is what you all are, supposedly). Who CARES if someone's an ~indy guy~? Who cares if someone's supposedly not big enough? Or they're matches are too spotty? Or their promos aren't good enough? Or they don't look good enough or they're not talented to go far in WWE so we shouldn't care or they're TOO talented to go far in WWE so we REALLY shouldn't care because then we're just setting ourselves up for disappointment because _god forbid_ a wrestling fan just wants to fucking enjoy pro wrestling without giving a fuck about how far this guy can go or whether they'll be wasted or WHATEVER.

I've said it before and I'll say it again: stop taking it all so damn seriously. Crying about what potentially might or might not happen to the point where it's preventing you from enjoying what's happening _right now_ is the most unfathomable, laughable bullshit. So what if Ambrose hasn't debuted yet? You realize not being on the main roster doesn't mean you're in a vacuum of inactivity, right? PoisonMouse (who is a total saint btw) just posted a list of stuff that is better than the majority of what we see on TV, yet we're not allowed to be excited about it because it's not on TV? Well, whatever. FUCK TV. If Ambrose never gets on TV and remains in FCW forever, I will be damn pleased about the greatness he produces there. Because that is pro wrestling and I am -gasssssppppp- a pro wrestling fan. 

So yeah, I'm going to hype about Dean Ambrose. And I will continue to hype until he appears on TV. And then I will hype even harder. Whether he's doing the same shit up there, or if he turns up as Doink the Clown or Santino's trusty sidekick, because I just want to be fuckin' entertained. And yeah, whatever, I will "overrate" him, just as I will "overrate" all of my favourite wrestlers, because god forbid a wrestling fan has favourite wrestlers. The word "overrated" is overrated. Stop being so pretentious and too kewl for school and whatever. Just let wrestling fans be wrestling fans for fuck's sake. (unless they're Jinder Mahal fans; then you have every right to cuss 'em out.) UGH

*takes drag of cigarette*


----------



## Combat Analyst

TankOfRate said:


> Hm. So it's good to know I am not allowed to get invested in wrestlers, care about the on-goings of wrestling, be _genuinely_ excited and interested in wrestling (BCOZ WWE WILL RUIN IT ALL DUH), or just, I don't know, be a wrestling fan in general. You know what? Fuck all the bullshit and negativity and UGHHHH of wrestling fans (which is what you all are, supposedly). Who CARES if someone's an ~indy guy~? Who cares if someone's supposedly not big enough? Or they're matches are too spotty? Or their promos aren't good enough? Or they don't look good enough or they're not talented to go far in WWE so we shouldn't care or they're TOO talented to go far in WWE so we REALLY shouldn't care because then we're just setting ourselves up for disappointment because _god forbid_ a wrestling fan just wants to fucking enjoy pro wrestling without giving a fuck about how far this guy can go or whether they'll be wasted or WHATEVER.
> 
> I've said it before and I'll say it again: stop taking it all so damn seriously. Crying about what potentially might or might not happen to the point where it's preventing you from enjoying what's happening _right now_ is the most unfathomable, laughable bullshit. So what if Ambrose hasn't debuted yet? You realize not being on the main roster doesn't mean you're in a vacuum of inactivity, right? PoisonMouse (who is a total saint btw) just posted a list of stuff that is better than the majority of what we see on TV, yet we're not allowed to be excited about it because it's not on TV? Well, whatever. FUCK TV. If Ambrose never gets on TV and remains in FCW forever, I will be damn pleased about the greatness he produces there. Because that is pro wrestling and I am -gasssssppppp- a pro wrestling fan.
> 
> So yeah, I'm going to hype about Dean Ambrose. And I will continue to hype until he appears on TV. And then I will hype even harder. Whether he's doing the same shit up there, or if he turns up as Doink the Clown or Santino's trusty sidekick, because I just want to be fuckin' entertained. And yeah, whatever, I will "overrate" him, just as I will "overrate" all of my favourite wrestlers, because god forbid a wrestling fan has favourite wrestlers. The word "overrated" is overrated. Stop being so pretentious and too kewl for school and whatever. Just let wrestling fans be wrestling fans for fuck's sake. (unless they're Jinder Mahal fans; then you have every right to cuss 'em out.) UGH
> 
> *takes drag of cigarette*


Post of the year, my friend. Like your quote in the sig, this is the truth. People take wrestling so damn seriously to the point it's like why do you even still watch. I have no problem with people discussing and predicting the future like they do with a movie or a tv series, but there's fans out there that says things like "Fuck PG, Fuck the kids they can watch something else", that it's like Wow.


----------



## DualShock

TankOfRate said:


> Hm. So it's good to know I am not allowed to get invested in wrestlers, care about the on-goings of wrestling, be _genuinely_ excited and interested in wrestling (BCOZ WWE WILL RUIN IT ALL DUH), or just, I don't know, be a wrestling fan in general. You know what? Fuck all the bullshit and negativity and UGHHHH of wrestling fans (which is what you all are, supposedly). Who CARES if someone's an ~indy guy~? Who cares if someone's supposedly not big enough? Or they're matches are too spotty? Or their promos aren't good enough? Or they don't look good enough or they're not talented to go far in WWE so we shouldn't care or they're TOO talented to go far in WWE so we REALLY shouldn't care because then we're just setting ourselves up for disappointment because _god forbid_ a wrestling fan just wants to fucking enjoy pro wrestling without giving a fuck about how far this guy can go or whether they'll be wasted or WHATEVER.
> 
> I've said it before and I'll say it again: stop taking it all so damn seriously. Crying about what potentially might or might not happen to the point where it's preventing you from enjoying what's happening _right now_ is the most unfathomable, laughable bullshit. So what if Ambrose hasn't debuted yet? You realize not being on the main roster doesn't mean you're in a vacuum of inactivity, right? PoisonMouse (who is a total saint btw) just posted a list of stuff that is better than the majority of what we see on TV, yet we're not allowed to be excited about it because it's not on TV? Well, whatever. FUCK TV. If Ambrose never gets on TV and remains in FCW forever, I will be damn pleased about the greatness he produces there. Because that is pro wrestling and I am -gasssssppppp- a pro wrestling fan.
> 
> So yeah, I'm going to hype about Dean Ambrose. And I will continue to hype until he appears on TV. And then I will hype even harder. Whether he's doing the same shit up there, or if he turns up as Doink the Clown or Santino's trusty sidekick, because I just want to be fuckin' entertained. And yeah, whatever, I will "overrate" him, just as I will "overrate" all of my favourite wrestlers, because god forbid a wrestling fan has favourite wrestlers. The word "overrated" is overrated. Stop being so pretentious and too kewl for school and whatever. Just let wrestling fans be wrestling fans for fuck's sake. (unless they're Jinder Mahal fans; then you have every right to cuss 'em out.) UGH
> 
> *takes drag of cigarette*


Great post. So much truth.
Especially the part that delusional Ambrose marks will continue to call him the greatest thing in WWE, even if he ends as the sidekick of Santino.
That's like being excited and entertained by the Eugene character in 2004 because Nick Dinsmore is so great, or thinking that Spirit Squad was the greatest stable in the world because Dolph Ziggler was a member or saying that Mr. America was one of the greatest gimmicks of all time because Hogan was under the mask. Do you realize how stupid that sounds?
That means if he acts like Orlando Jordan did in TNA you would still think it's great because it's Dean Freakin Ambrose. I even believe that you marks would still think it's great
But at least you admit that he can end up with a shitty gimmick, I even think you are the only Ambrose mark who thinks that there might be a possibility that he could end with a shitty gimmick.
All other Ambrose marks think there is no way in hell that somebody like the great Dean Ambrose would not be the future of this business.
Look at all the names in the past who made a name for themselves before they came to WWE. Vader, Harley Race, DDP, Dusty Rhodes, Tazz, Sandman, Jerry Lawler, Raven, Lex Luger, Ron Simmons, Terry Funk and when they came to WWE they achieved nothing compared to what they achieved somewhere else.
Just for the record. This company misused greats like Vader, Rhodes and Race and you are sure that there is no way in hell that WWE will not push Ambrose who is a nobody compared to the legends I listed?
Yeah right:lmao


----------



## Combat Analyst

DualShock said:


> Great post. So much truth.
> Especially the part that delusional Ambrose marks will continue to call him the greatest thing in WWE, even if he ends as the sidekick of Santino.
> That's like being excited and entertained by the Eugene character in 2004 because Nick Dinsmore is so great, or thinking that Spirit Squad was the greatest stable in the world because Dolph Ziggler was a member or saying that Mr. America was one of the greatest gimmicks of all time because Hogan was under the mask. Do you realize how stupid that sounds?
> That means if he acts like Orlando Jordan did in TNA you would still think it's great because it's Dean Freakin Ambrose. I even believe that you marks would still think it's great
> But at least you admit that he can end up with a shitty gimmick, I even think you are the only Ambrose mark who thinks that there might be a possibility that he could end with a shitty gimmick.
> All other Ambrose marks think there is no way in hell that somebody like the great Dean Ambrose would not be the future of this business.
> Look at all the names in the past who made a name for themselves before they came to WWE. Vader, Harley Race, DDP, Dusty Rhodes, Tazz, Sandman, Jerry Lawler, Raven, Lex Luger, Ron Simmons, Terry Funk and when they came to WWE they achieved nothing compared to what they achieved somewhere else.
> Just for the record. This company misused greats like Vader, Rhodes and Race and you are sure that there is no way in hell that WWE will not push Ambrose who is a nobody compared to the legends I listed?
> Yeah right:lmao


Yeah that's not called being a mark, That's called being a real fan. A real fan of wrestler sticks with their wrestler through thick and thin even when they're good, and sometimes they're sucking. Wrestling fans have lost sight of that and are now quick to hop on bandwagons, and hop off them, depending on who's hot and who's not.


----------



## Mister Hands

It's also worth noting that guys like Vader, Race, Rhodes, &c all had legions of worshippers before, during and after their "misuse". Why should it be any different for Ambrose?


----------



## DualShock

Combat Analyst said:


> Post of the year, my friend. Like your quote in the sig, this is the truth. People take wrestling so damn seriously to the point it's like why do you even still watch. I have no problem with people discussing and predicting the future like they do with a movie or a tv series, but there's fans out there that says things like "Fuck PG, Fuck the kids they can watch something else", that it's like Wow.


Of all things wrestlingfans say you are shocked because some fans say "fuck PG and the kids can watch something else"?
Because I am the first one who says fuck PG, the kids can watch something else.
Because of the kids, soccer moms and Linda we must watch this fat piece of shit who thinks he is a dinosaur who dances with 50 children in the ring, hypocritical Be A Star and Cena with kids videos and grown men who act like they hate each other but they don't swear or bust each other open.
Fuck PG and go watch something else


----------



## Stanford

DualShock said:


> Great post. So much truth.
> Especially the part that delusional Ambrose marks will continue to call him the greatest thing in WWE, even if he ends as the sidekick of Santino.
> That's like being excited and entertained by the Eugene character in 2004 because Nick Dinsmore is so great, or thinking that Spirit Squad was the greatest stable in the world because Dolph Ziggler was a member or saying that Mr. America was one of the greatest gimmicks of all time because Hogan was under the mask. Do you realize how stupid that sounds?
> That means if he acts like Orlando Jordan did in TNA you would still think it's great because it's Dean Freakin Ambrose. I even believe that you marks would still think it's great
> But at least you admit that he can end up with a shitty gimmick, I even think you are the only Ambrose mark who thinks that there might be a possibility that he could end with a shitty gimmick.
> All other Ambrose marks think there is no way in hell that somebody like the great Dean Ambrose would not be the future of this business.
> Look at all the names in the past who made a name for themselves before they came to WWE. Vader, Harley Race, DDP, Dusty Rhodes, Tazz, Sandman, Jerry Lawler, Raven, Lex Luger, Ron Simmons, Terry Funk and when they came to WWE they achieved nothing compared to what they achieved somewhere else.
> Just for the record. This company misused greats like Vader, Rhodes and Race and you are sure that there is no way in hell that WWE will not push Ambrose who is a nobody compared to the legends I listed?
> Yeah right:lmao


You should probably read his post a couple more times.


----------



## DualShock

Mister Hands said:


> It's also worth noting that guys like Vader, Race, Rhodes, &c all had legions of worshippers before, during and after their "misuse". Why should it be any different for Ambrose?


The difference is that I can be a fan of Vader before, during and after his WWE run, but it's stupid for me to say that he has changed WWE during his run and that's what Ambrose marks do in this forum. The GOAT, the future, someone who will change the WWE and even this business.
The problem in this forum is not that someone is a Dean Ambrose fan, the problem is that bullshit people wrote where they guarantee that he will be the star of the company.

Who knows, maybe he will have a WWE career like CM Punk but maybe he will end like Low Ki.

Of course the guys like Vader, Race and Rhodes had still fans after their terrible WWE careers, my point was that they never accomplished things in WWE they accomplished in WCW and NWA and that there is no guarantee that you will make it in WWE because you made it somewhere else


----------



## Davion McCool

DualShock said:


> Great post. So much truth.
> Especially the part that delusional Ambrose marks will continue to call him the greatest thing in WWE, even if he ends as the sidekick of Santino.
> That's like being excited and entertained by the Eugene character in 2004 because Nick Dinsmore is so great, or thinking that Spirit Squad was the greatest stable in the world because Dolph Ziggler was a member or saying that Mr. America was one of the greatest gimmicks of all time because Hogan was under the mask. Do you realize how stupid that sounds?
> That means if he acts like Orlando Jordan did in TNA you would still think it's great because it's Dean Freakin Ambrose. I even believe that you marks would still think it's great
> But at least you admit that he can end up with a shitty gimmick, I even think you are the only Ambrose mark who thinks that there might be a possibility that he could end with a shitty gimmick.
> All other Ambrose marks think there is no way in hell that somebody like the great Dean Ambrose would not be the future of this business.
> Look at all the names in the past who made a name for themselves before they came to WWE. Vader, Harley Race, DDP, Dusty Rhodes, Tazz, Sandman, Jerry Lawler, Raven, Lex Luger, Ron Simmons, Terry Funk and when they came to WWE they achieved nothing compared to what they achieved somewhere else.
> Just for the record. This company misused greats like Vader, Rhodes and Race and you are sure that there is no way in hell that WWE will not push Ambrose who is a nobody compared to the legends I listed?
> Yeah right:lmao


Putting aside the handbags between you two, you do realise that everyone started out as a nobody, all those you listed included, right? The very fact you think of them as great talents who were misused undermines your argument right away. Anyway, the only two wrestlers to make it to the WWE main roster in recent years with more buzz behind them than Dean Ambrose are CM Punk and Bryan Danielson, and they are doing alright, aren't they? The two have not left the main event all year, they've formed the centrepiece of much of WWE's booking for a long time now. Maybe, just maybe, something is changing. Reports are, all the right people are pretty big on Dean Ambrose, so fingers crossed he might actually be used well. Though I don't think any of us are really holding our breath . Honestly, it will just be nice to see him use whatever opportunity he is given. So far in his career, Dean Ambrose/Jon Moxley as completely refused to disappoint. He's stepped up every time and exceeded expectations.


----------



## Combat Analyst

DualShock said:


> Of all things wrestlingfans say you are shocked because some fans say "fuck PG and the kids can watch something else"?
> Because I am the first one who says fuck PG, the kids can watch something else.
> Because of the kids, soccer moms and Linda we must watch this fat piece of shit who thinks he is a dinosaur who dances with 50 children in the ring, hypocritical Be A Star and Cena with kids videos and grown men who act like they hate each other but they don't swear or bust each other open.
> Fuck PG and go watch something else


I'm not shocked. It just really sickens me how people love wrestling to the point, where they pretty much treat as if kids aren't humans themselves. If you really need nude women, cursing, and blood to fulfill you, I don't think PG is your problem.


----------



## Mister Hands

DualShock said:


> The difference is that I can be a fan of Vader before, during and after his WWE run, but *it's stupid for me to say that he has changed WWE during his run and that's what Ambrose marks do in this forum*. The GOAT, the future, someone who will change the WWE and even this business.
> The problem in this forum is not that someone is a Dean Ambrose fan, the problem is that bullshit people wrote where they guarantee that he will be the star of the company.
> 
> Who knows, maybe he will have a WWE career like CM Punk but maybe he will end like Low Ki.
> 
> Of course the guys like Vader, Race and Rhodes had still fans after their terrible WWE careers, my point was that they never accomplished things in WWE they accomplished in WCW and NWA and that there is no guarantee that you will make it in WWE because you made it somewhere else


1. No one's claiming he's "changed the WWE" during his run. Because he hasn't had a run. We're excited, not exempt from the linear passage of time.
2. Even if he doesn't make it in the WWE, it's not irrational to blame that on the visibly creatively vacuous megacorporation rather than Ambrose himself, or to content ourselves with whatever success he achieves.
3. Entertaining any notion of stifling your fandom because he'll only be misused before he's even debuted is so stupidly presumptive. Optimism might be misguided, but so is genuine human love, and that's still a nice thing generally.


----------



## DualShock

Stanford said:


> You should probably read his post a couple more times.


Here we go


> So what if Ambrose hasn't debuted yet? You realize not being on the main roster doesn't mean you're in a vacuum of inactivity, right? PoisonMouse (who is a total saint btw) just posted a list of stuff that is better than the majority of what we see on TV, yet we're not allowed to be excited about it because it's not on TV? Well, whatever. FUCK TV. If Ambrose never gets on TV and remains in FCW forever, I will be damn pleased about the greatness he produces there.


:StephenA
That means TankOfRate complains that some people think it's weird to post in the WWE section about a wrestler who hasn't debuted in WWE?
I agree with him that there are many things more exciting than some crap we see on WWE program.
But if you see something exciting in FCW post it in the FCW section. Aries is a better champ? Post it in the TNA section, Rock & Austin > current roster? Post it in the classic wrestling section.
Don't spam in the WWE section how somebody who hasn't achieved anything in WWE that he will save WWE when not even The Rock and Brock Lesnar were not able to save WWE and start a new wrestling boom. Don't spam in the WWE sections how the 1000th Raw episode sucked because Ambrose hasn't debuted yet because that sounds just stupid as WCW lost the Monday Night Wars because Impact had better ratings.
I have nothing against that he produces greatness in FCW, but as long as he stays in FCW I don't know why the praise belongs in the WWE section.
I know FCW ist the development territory of WWE but we have a section for that.

Basically, TankOfRate complains that some people won't let him be a wrestlingfan who enjoys wrestling and let him post in the wrong section how he enjoys his favourite wrestler and post it in the WWE section who isn't even on the WWE roster.


----------



## Combat Analyst

DualShock said:


> Here we go
> 
> :StephenA
> That means TankOfRate complains that some people think it's weird to *post in the WWE section *about a wrestler who hasn't debuted in WWE?
> I agree with him that there are many things more exciting than some crap we see on WWE program.
> But if you see something exciting in FCW post it in the FCW section. Aries is a better champ? Post it in the TNA section, Rock & Austin > current roster? Post it in the classic wrestling section.
> Don't spam in the WWE section how somebody who hasn't achieved anything in WWE that he will save WWE when not even The Rock and Brock Lesnar were not able to save WWE and start a new wrestling boom. Don't spam in the WWE sections how the 1000th Raw episode sucked because Ambrose hasn't debuted yet because that sounds just stupid as WCW lost the Monday Night Wars because Impact had better ratings.
> I have nothing against that he produces greatness in FCW, but as long as he stays in FCW I don't know why the praise *belongs in the WWE section.*
> I know FCW ist the development territory of WWE *but we have a section for that.*
> 
> Basically, TankOfRate complains that some people won't let him be a wrestlingfan who enjoys wrestling and let him post in the wrong section how he enjoys his favourite wrestler and *post it in the WWE section* who isn't even on the WWE roster.


This is in the FCW section


----------



## Mister Hands

DualShock said:


> Here we go
> 
> :StephenA
> That means TankOfRate complains that some people think it's weird to post in the WWE section about a wrestler who hasn't debuted in WWE?
> I agree with him that there are many things more exciting than some crap we see on WWE program.
> But if you see something exciting in FCW post it in the FCW section. Aries is a better champ? Post it in the TNA section, Rock & Austin > current roster? Post it in the classic wrestling section.
> Don't spam in the WWE section how somebody who hasn't achieved anything in WWE that he will save WWE when not even The Rock and Brock Lesnar were not able to save WWE and start a new wrestling boom. Don't spam in the WWE sections how the 1000th Raw episode sucked because Ambrose hasn't debuted yet because that sounds just stupid as WCW lost the Monday Night Wars because Impact had better ratings.
> I have nothing against that he produces greatness in FCW, but as long as he stays in FCW I don't know why the praise belongs in the WWE section.
> I know FCW ist the development territory of WWE but we have a section for that.
> 
> Basically, TankOfRate complains that some people won't let him be a wrestlingfan who enjoys wrestling and let him post in the wrong section how he enjoys his favourite wrestler and post it in the WWE section who isn't even on the WWE roster.





Combat Analyst said:


> This is in the FCW section


This is maybe my favourite exchange in this forum's history.


----------



## THANOS

Combat Analyst said:


> This is in the FCW section





Mister Hands said:


> This is maybe my favourite exchange in this forum's history.


LMFAO owned... hahahaha :lmao


----------



## TD Stinger

Since everyone is apperently coming out of nowhere to this forum and suddenly giving their opinions of Ambrose, I might as well join in. Here are my views on Ambrose:

In Ring Ability: Ambrose is, in my opinion, is a pretty good in ring worker. But when talking terms of just pure in ring ability, he's not great. But he makes up for that gap in-between by 1) great wrestling psychology and 2) his ability to sell moves. Ambrose is not a spot monkey. He's not the best technician but still pretty good. He's basically a brawler w/ a little bit technical make up to him as well. What makes some of Ambrose's matches so memorable is his storytelling (going back to psychology) and and his ability to make his opponents look better.

Promo Ability: Ambrose is the best mic worker in currently in WWE Developmental obviously. From what I've seen from his few dark match promos, he doesn't too bad in a WWE environment either. What I love about Ambrose's promos is he sounds confident and composed delivering them. His promos never sound forced. He knows how to get whatever point he is making across and he knows how to get the crowd engaged, whether he's drawing heat or just making sure that they pat attention.

Character: Ambrose has been compared from everyone to Piper, Pillman, Mankind, and even The Joker (Heath Ledger version). Actually, I wouldn't mind if he debuted w/ a Joker gimmick (which is essentially the same gimmick he plays right now, except the w/ the facepaint). He plays the psychotic character very well, but he plays it in a way that's still believeable in real life.

Hopes For His Debut: WWE was going to have him debut vs. a legend in Mick Foley, so there shouldn't be a question of whether or not WWE thinks highly of him. I don't agree w/ people saying that he should get involved w/ guys like Cena, Punk, Bryan, AJ. The guy is 26 years old. There is no need to push him to the top of the card. I hope Ambrose debuts in an impactful way w/o accomplishing too much too soon. Here are some of my ideas:

1. Have him debut as a local jobber from Cincinnati (his real home town) and beat Santino for the US title on his his first night. I mean Santino has held the title for about 4-5 months. He either beats jobbers or gets jobbed. So, giving the title to a guy who hasn't even debuted yet isn't exactly a downgrade. Plus, it would kind of be cruel irony since it's the same way Santino debuted. Also, it would give Ambrose a good spot on TV every week and in the mid card.

2. Feud w/ Kane. Matches wouldn't be classics but the storytelling would be great. 

3. An idea when to debut Ambrose, not one how. Start airing vignettes next week on Raw and continue doing that until the Raw on Sept. 3 in Chicago. It would be cool to see him debut in Chicago b/c of the great (and smarky) crowd.

______________________________

I'll be honest w/ everyone. I knew the name Dean Ambrose before I knew the name Jon Moxley. He won me over w/ his work in FCW. I've gone back and seen some of his work in the Indies, but most of what I've seen is from FCW. So don't call me an "Indy" mark. Fact is that Ambrose has all of the potential to be a big star. But potential will only get his foot in the door. Ambrose has to do the rest himself.


----------



## dele

Davion McCool said:


> Anyway, the only two wrestlers to make it to the WWE main roster in recent years with more buzz behind them than Dean Ambrose are CM Punk and Bryan Danielson, and they are doing alright, aren't they?


That's a little much. Punk and Danielson both had a pretty significant amount of work in the indies before WWE brought them in. Both worked dark matches (I saw Punk work a dark match in June of 05) and were then brought in the fold. Mox had a cup of coffee in CZW and then went to FCW where he's been since.

I'm not taking away from the guy, as I think he's going to be big in a year or two. But to compare him to either Punk or Danielson is a disservice to both.

Also, I'm hoping he does a light tubes death match.


----------



## Davion McCool

dele said:


> That's a little much. Punk and Danielson both had a pretty significant amount of work in the indies before WWE brought them in. Both worked dark matches (I saw Punk work a dark match in June of 05) and were then brought in the fold. Mox had a cup of coffee in CZW and then went to FCW where he's been since.
> 
> I'm not taking away from the guy, as I think he's going to be big in a year or two. But to compare him to either Punk or Danielson is a disservice to both.
> 
> Also, I'm hoping he does a light tubes death match.


Like I said, they both had more buzz behind them before they moved to WWE, and rightly so. But after them, the nearest in recent years has to be Jon Moxley, purely in terms of buzz. It's not often that you get a general consensus that all the WWE has to do is not fuck up and let an Indie guy be himself and you have a guaranteed star. I'd agree that Moxley was no-where near on Danielson or Punk's level when he made the move to WWE, but honestly, those two are as big as its gotten in the current era imo, though for every different reasons.

The difference between Mox and Punk/Danielson, is that while the former two worked for years on end in the indies, at one point both raising ROH to new levels off their back, Moxley's rise has been pretty meteoric. He could'n't have made the transition from nobody to the hottest prospect in WWE's developmental much faster. In many ways he is still an unknown quantity, which I think adds to the appeal. Punk and Bryan could have both retired on their pre-WWE careers and gone down as Indie legends. So far all Moxley/Ambrose has done is turn some heads. But holy fuck has he turned them heads. Can you remember this much hype about an indie guy coming through since we got Danielson and Punk both in the WWE?


----------



## THANOS

Davion McCool said:


> Like I said, they both had more buzz behind them before they moved to WWE, and rightly so. But after them, the nearest in recent years has to be Jon Moxley, purely in terms of buzz. It's not often that you get a general consensus that all the WWE has to do is not fuck up and let an Indie guy be himself and you have a guaranteed star. I'd agree that Moxley was no-where near on Danielson or Punk's level when he made the move to WWE, but honestly, those two are as big as its gotten in the current era imo, though for every different reasons.
> 
> The difference between Mox and Punk/Danielson, is that while the former two worked for years on end in the indies, at one point both raising ROH to new levels off their back, Moxley's rise has been pretty meteoric. He could'n't have made the transition from nobody to the hottest prospect in WWE's developmental much faster. In many ways he is still an unknown quantity, which I think adds to the appeal. Punk and Bryan could have both retired on their pre-WWE careers and gone down as Indie legends. So far all Moxley/Ambrose has done is turn some heads. But holy fuck has he turned them heads. Can you remember this much hype about an indie guy coming through since we got Danielson and Punk both in the WWE?


I agree with everything you said. On this note, are you surprised how "small" of an impact Chris Hero has made in FCW. I mean man'o'man that guy was just as hyped as Punk and Bryan at one point on the indy scene. That guy along with Punk, Bryan, Aries, McGuiness, and Joe was one of the Kings of the indy scene.


----------



## AntMan

I had no clue who Moxley was until his first promo on FCW. I knew Punk, Danielson, Joe, Hero, Claudio, Tyler, all before they were signed with WWE or TNA. ROH is a much more talked about than CZW or Dragon Gate USA, so that's a big reason why.

I don't think Moxley\Ambrose will have such a hard time in WWE because his wrestling style is suited to WWE, and he can't be branded as "King of the Indies" like Punk and Danielson.


----------



## DualShock

Combat Analyst said:


> This is in the FCW section


This is in the FCW section now.
I posted in a another Ambrose Thread somebody opened in the General WWE section and the thread was later merged with this thread.
In other words the mods moved for a 1000th time a Ambrose thread because the Ambrose marks had the need to post in a WWE section about someone who has not even debuted in WWE yet.


----------



## AntMan

Yes because every Ambrose fan signed off on the creation of that thread, right? You have a problem with an Ambrose thread in another section? Take it up with the original poster and stop complaining about Ambrose fans as if we share a collective mind. It's not like we can control what other fans do.


----------



## Australian

TankOfRate said:


> Hm. So it's good to know I am not allowed to get invested in wrestlers, care about the on-goings of wrestling, be _genuinely_ excited and interested in wrestling (BCOZ WWE WILL RUIN IT ALL DUH), or just, I don't know, be a wrestling fan in general. You know what? Fuck all the bullshit and negativity and UGHHHH of wrestling fans (which is what you all are, supposedly). Who CARES if someone's an ~indy guy~? Who cares if someone's supposedly not big enough? Or they're matches are too spotty? Or their promos aren't good enough? Or they don't look good enough or they're not talented to go far in WWE so we shouldn't care or they're TOO talented to go far in WWE so we REALLY shouldn't care because then we're just setting ourselves up for disappointment because _god forbid_ a wrestling fan just wants to fucking enjoy pro wrestling without giving a fuck about how far this guy can go or whether they'll be wasted or WHATEVER.
> 
> I've said it before and I'll say it again: stop taking it all so damn seriously. Crying about what potentially might or might not happen to the point where it's preventing you from enjoying what's happening _right now_ is the most unfathomable, laughable bullshit. So what if Ambrose hasn't debuted yet? You realize not being on the main roster doesn't mean you're in a vacuum of inactivity, right? PoisonMouse (who is a total saint btw) just posted a list of stuff that is better than the majority of what we see on TV, yet we're not allowed to be excited about it because it's not on TV? Well, whatever. FUCK TV. If Ambrose never gets on TV and remains in FCW forever, I will be damn pleased about the greatness he produces there. Because that is pro wrestling and I am -gasssssppppp- a pro wrestling fan.
> 
> So yeah, I'm going to hype about Dean Ambrose. And I will continue to hype until he appears on TV. And then I will hype even harder. Whether he's doing the same shit up there, or if he turns up as Doink the Clown or Santino's trusty sidekick, because I just want to be fuckin' entertained. And yeah, whatever, I will "overrate" him, just as I will "overrate" all of my favourite wrestlers, because god forbid a wrestling fan has favourite wrestlers. The word "overrated" is overrated. Stop being so pretentious and too kewl for school and whatever. Just let wrestling fans be wrestling fans for fuck's sake. (unless they're Jinder Mahal fans; then you have every right to cuss 'em out.) UGH
> 
> *takes drag of cigarette*


one of the greatest posts i have seen on this site,couldnt agree more


----------



## zkorejo

Will he ever debut?.. Raw1000 passed by and there is still no debut.


----------



## Lastier

The next Raw is in his hometown of Cincinnati.

WWE logic: Better not debut him, or he might get a pop!


----------



## Majesty

Can't believe this hasn't been posted yet...

*Dean Ambrose Listed in New WWE Program, Jericho Leaving After Summerslam *

*WWE brass had planned for developmental wrestler Dean Ambrose to be a member of the main roster by now as he is listed as a Superstar in the newly released WWE Souvenir Program sold exclusively at live events. He is pictured appearing menacingly in traditional wrestling trunks and billed at 6’4″, 250 pounds and hailing from Cincinnati, Ohio. He has competed in numerous non-televised matches for WWE since late last year, but not since June 16.*

http://www.twnpnews.com/2012/07/dea...wwe-program-jericho-leaving-after-summerslam/
http://www.wrestlingnewssource.com/news/25814/Update-on-Dean-Ambrose-Chris-Jerichos-Future/


Since the next Raw is in Cincinnati, my guess is IF they were to debut him, he'll be out there to cut a promo and be interrupted by Ryback. Beat the crap out of Ryback or get disqualified and do something and then leave with a sadistic smile, to leave an impression.


----------



## Australian

not sure if its been posted but a few days ago they filmed another 3 eps of nxt and dean lost in a dark match to bo dallas


----------



## Davion McCool

AntMan said:


> I had no clue who Moxley was until his first promo on FCW. I knew Punk, Danielson, Joe, Hero, Claudio, Tyler, all before they were signed with WWE or TNA. ROH is a much more talked about than CZW or Dragon Gate USA, so that's a big reason why.
> 
> I don't think Moxley\Ambrose will have such a hard time in WWE because his wrestling style is suited to WWE, and he can't be branded as "King of the Indies" like Punk and Danielson.


I'd say Joe and Fallen Angel totally beat Ambrose in terms of hype but neither have made the move to WWE. While I've always been a MASSIVE Kings of Wrestling mark, I can't say that anyone has been talking about Hero and Claudio like they do of Ambrose. Ambrose has that youtube sensation quality to him, his promos excite people. Guys like Chris Hero and Claudio Castagnoli had such a rich history in the indies behind them, but I never saw a WWE champion using his day off to wrestle them in a house show, and tell an audience either of those guys where the next big thing. You could say those guys deserve it more, but hey, Moxley/Ambrose has a way of exciting people with his work. And this is coming from a KoW mark.


----------



## mpredrox

DualShock said:


> This is in the FCW section now.
> I posted in a another Ambrose Thread somebody opened in the General WWE section and the thread was later merged with this thread.
> In other words the mods moved for a 1000th time a Ambrose thread because the Ambrose marks had the need to post in a WWE section about someone who has not even debuted in WWE yet.


Well...he is in the WWE program now and has been working dark matches with them for a while


----------



## joelee_SUN

So excited for Ambrose!! needs to be tomorrow


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Just debut him when they actually have some plans for him. Or not he will be coasting by with no feuds like Cesaro and Sandow.


----------



## Kratosx23

We can't wait that long, that senile fool will NEVER have a plan for him until he's actually there. He doesn't pay attention to developmental, writers have said that before. Which is clearly true because one of the ONLY entertaining people in the company is in FCW.

So he coasts for a few months, whatever. They have to give him a feud eventually, if for no other reason than the lack of depth on the roster.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Triple H supposedly keeps an eye on the talent in FCW, but probably doesn't have enough power to give an FCW star some direction. Shame really.


----------



## AntMan

Warrior said:


> Triple H supposedly keeps an eye on the talent in FCW, but probably doesn't have enough power to give an FCW star some direction. Shame really.


The head of talent relations and creative consultant to Vince McMahon doesn't have enough power to give direction to an FCW star? I find that hard to believe.


----------



## Kid Kablam

AntMan said:


> I had no clue who Moxley was until his first promo on FCW. I knew Punk, Danielson, Joe, Hero, Claudio, Tyler, all before they were signed with WWE or TNA. ROH is a much more talked about than CZW or Dragon Gate USA, so that's a big reason why.
> 
> I don't think Moxley\Ambrose will have such a hard time in WWE because his wrestling style is suited to WWE, and he can't be branded as "King of the Indies" like Punk and Danielson.


One of the things I find interesting about Moxley/Ambrose is specifically that: he's not a wrestling encyclopedia of holds, suplexes, and aerial moves. He's a heavyweight(ish) with intense charisma and an excellent grasp of psychology. From what I've seen of his FCW stuff, he works the kick/punch main event style. So the question is, at the end of the day, is WWE willing to give this guy a real shot or are they going to use him as cannon fodder for their in house creations? Are they willing to ride this guy as far as they can take him, or does he get the Ryder treatment? 

I really do believe they're going to let Ambrose explode when the right time comes along. If what they've done with Sandow is any indication, they're willing to give FCW guys a legit chance, and that's all Ambrose really needs. A shot.


----------



## Striketeam

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCSc6E4yG9s
Looks like this is where Ambrose got the idea for his character from. Very interesting watch.


----------



## Riddle101

Striketeam said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCSc6E4yG9s
> Looks like this is where Ambrose got the idea for his character from. Very interesting watch.


More like this is where Heath Ledger got the idea for the Joker. Ambrose got his idea for Heath's Joker.


----------



## TD Stinger

Maybe tonight is the night, which would suck b/c I wouldn't see it live (have to work). It's in his hometown. There won't be a million legends that will overshadow his debut. If he does debut tonight, can't really predict how. The Foley angle is dead. I don't think he is going to do anything w/ AJ or Bryan. My two predictions are that he debuts as a local jobber and defeats Santino for the US title or start a program w/ Kane.


----------



## Ray

Maybe they're holding out on him because they want him to work out a bit more. Guy has talent yes, but it wouldn't hurt for him to get into the gym.


----------



## x78

psx71 said:


> Maybe they're holding out on him because they want him to work out a bit more. Guy has talent yes, but it wouldn't hurt for him to get into the gym.


I know right. What a skinny midget.


----------



## Ray

x78 said:


> I know right. What a skinny midget.


You're saying that every guy who is 225 pounds is in shape? I never said his weight was an issue, nor was I saying that he looked like he was 155 pounds. I DID say he should bulk up a bit more in terms of muscle as that wouldn't hurt him.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

psx71 said:


> You're saying that every guy who is 225 pounds is *in shape*? I never said his weight was an issue, nor was I saying that he looked like he was 155 pounds. I DID say he should bulk up a bit more in terms of muscle as that wouldn't hurt him.











I think he looks more '*in shape*' now than he has before.​


----------



## Ray

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> I think he looks more '*in shape*' now than he has before.​


I never said he was out of shape. I said he should gain more muscle as that wouldn't hut him. 

And I haven't watched his recent stuff. Good for him. He looks shredded.


----------



## southerncross412

If ^he looks shredded then how does ^he need to pack on more muscle?


----------



## Y2JFAN811

Is tonight finally the night?


----------



## Riddle101

southerncross412 said:


> If ^he looks shredded then how does ^he need to pack on more muscle?


I think he expects Dean to have a physique like CM Punk or something. Personally I don't think there's anything wrong with his current build. It fits him and his gimmick really well.


----------



## Ray

southerncross412 said:


> If ^he looks shredded then how does ^he need to pack on more muscle?


For fucks sake. I said that I hadn't seen his recent stuff so I didn't know how his physique was at this time. I only saw that photo afterwards, to which I replied by saying, "he looks good". The size thing doesn't matter anymore now that I look at him. He looks great and ready to debut.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> I think he looks more '*in shape*' now than he has before.​


please debut soon fuck. if he shows on nxt on television i'll be pissed cause he's so much better.


----------



## El_Absoluto

Daniel Bryan is taking Ambrose to the WWE with him once he goes out of the madhouse.

Calling it.


----------



## RDEvans

was I the only one hearing we want ambrose chants during the sheamus vs bryan match?


----------



## Kane>All

I'm hoping for a segment later tonight where they take Bryan to a local insane asylum or something an he meets Ambrose.


----------



## Gene_Wilder

Kane>All said:


> I'm hoping for a segment later tonight where they take Bryan to a local insane asylum or something an he meets Ambrose.


man, that's a great idea, hopefully the white coats aren't done with Daniel Bryan and we can get that debut -- i would have even settled for just a voiceover of a guy in the next cell


----------



## Kratosx23

Well, I'm done hoping for it every week. They're obviously not even thinking about debuting him anytime soon. I'm prepared for it to happen after WrestleMania when they bring up newer talent, which is a waste, but that's how they operate these days.


----------



## NearFall

I thought he had a chance tonight. But they did not even go down the route at all. Hopefully he can get called up after SummerSlam. I share Pyro's thoughts though, most new talent is brought up after WrestleMania


----------



## truk83

I would prefer Ambrose to be the guy behind Jerry The King Lawler every Raw heckling him all night, and it even gets to the point where even Michael Cole gets pissed. It would even lead to security having to escort Dean out of the building. Lawler eventually explains to people in the beginning of Raw that the gentleman that was heckling him is a classless punk, who was looking to make a name for himself. As soon as Lawler can finish that sentence out comes Dean to no music just a mic.

He tells Lawler to shut his mouth for a moment, and then The King's mic goes dead mysteriously. Dean tells everyone that Lawler is trash, and his voice is killing the viewing audience, and that it has been ruing raw for at least 900 shows, because at one point the WWE realized not having him on Raw was actually a relief. Ambrose points out the awkwardness of King's sexual jokes, and rants about puppies that have nothing to do with the match, or people in the match.

Dean says that there is a method to King's madness. Dean says for years it puzzled him as to why Lawler just babbles like a fool. He knows Lawler knows the business, and he knows that Lawler has been in the main event. Ambrose says that it's just the man's ego, and he doesn't want to say anything to put the next guy "over". Lawler stands shamed, and is speechless. It's as if Ambrose' words just deflated the life out of The King. Jerry just walks off, and looks like he just saw a ghost. Ambrose tells the world that this is the start of a serious "Revolution" in the WWE, and that there are others to follow that he has no control, or ties to, and some of them are already here, and have been here.

Ambrose says people are angry, and these aren't no ordinary people. They are hungry for a shot at the top, and not the middle. He says he is everything they said he would be, and he tells us all that we know who "they" are. He wants to know if the WWE audience even wants to know how, or why he is even allowed in this ring? He laughs uncontrollably, and says AJ signed him because that's what girlfriends who are GM's of a wrestling show do for their new boyfriends. Tells us all it's a small world, and that small world is going to get a whole lot larger.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

x78 said:


> I know right. What a skinny midget.


That pic projects him surprisingly different. Not saying he's a stick, or I care about his size, but that's not how I see him on the screen. CHAMPviaDQ pic looks awesome thou.


----------



## peep4life

n


Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, I'm done hoping for it every week. They're obviously not even thinking about debuting him anytime soon. I'm prepared for it to happen after WrestleMania when they bring up newer talent, which is a waste, but that's how they operate these days.


Considering he hasnt been on NXT he should be up way before mania. The guy cant work dark matches forever


----------



## FearIs4UP

Yeah, I give up hoping he'll debut.


----------



## Steve.

I think iv'e got to that point too in all honestly, they have been holding his debut off way too long when they have had opportunities to debut him in an impactfull way. Anticipation has now gone.


----------



## The Enforcer

Jesus people, relax. Of course Ambrose isn't going to debut in his hometown and get a huge pop when they're going to push him as a heel. There isn't anything for him to do right now that would make a difference, aside from feuding with Regal if he's named the SD GM, so why rush him up only to have squashes and be forgotten?


----------



## deadman18

Why would he debut now?


----------



## TD Stinger

Steve. said:


> I think iv'e got to that point too in all honestly, they have been holding his debut off way too long when they have had opportunities to debut him in an impactfull way. Anticipation has now gone.


I disagree. Sure on this site and on the internet, some of that hype and some of that anticipation had died a little bit. But the thing is at there are a lot more WWE fans that don't know about Ambrose than are fans that do know about him.

While we may be growing angrier and angrier every week he doesn't debut, WWE doesn't care about that. They care about debuting him at the right time and in the right situation. After watching Raw 1000 wouldn't have been a good place to debut him. Too many returning legends would have overshadowed him. Raw 1001 was in his hometown, so he would have gotten a great pop. But then again, if he's a heel, they wouldn't want him to big pop on his debut.

Since Summerslam, WWE's 2nd biggest PPV of the year, they really don't have much room to fit him into a match for the event. So, I'm not going to be anticipating his debut until at least after Summerslam. Maybe WWE will start showing Ambrose vignettes soon and then debut him sometime after Summerslam.

On a side note, I can't help but feel Ambrose is tied in w/ these guys in white from the insane asylum. Imagine Ambrose debuting as as escaped mental patient. I dig it.


----------



## Riddle101

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, I'm done hoping for it every week. They're obviously not even thinking about debuting him anytime soon. I'm prepared for it to happen after WrestleMania when they bring up newer talent, which is a waste, but that's how they operate these days.





NearFall said:


> I thought he had a chance tonight. But they did not even go down the route at all. Hopefully he can get called up after SummerSlam. I share Pyro's thoughts though, most new talent is brought up after WrestleMania


They debuted Alberto Del Rio after Summerslam so Ambrose debuting after Summerslam could still happen. 

Really, there was no indication that he was going to debut in the last two weeks apart from what the IWC were saying. Best not to think about it really, and just wait until it happens. But I don't think they're going to wait until next years Wrestlmania.


----------



## NearFall

Riddle101 said:


> They debuted Alberto Del Rio after Summerslam so Ambrose debuting after Summerslam could still happen.
> 
> Really, there was no indication that he was going to debut in the last two weeks apart from what the IWC were saying. Best not to think about it really, and just wait until it happens. But I don't think they're going to wait until next years Wrestlmania.


I just think after SummerSlam makes sense. Because it is then we have the period pre-ROTWM. He can get over and set up his mid-card feud for WM 29. He is definitely good enough to make the card, could even kick it off with a small 6-8 minute match.


----------



## wkdsoul

Bored now... worse build up since they dragged out Brodus..


----------



## Steve.

TD Stinger said:


> I disagree. Sure on this site and on the internet, some of that hype and some of that anticipation had died a little bit. But the thing is at there are a lot more WWE fans that don't know about Ambrose than are fans that do know about him.
> 
> While we may be growing angrier and angrier every week he doesn't debut, WWE doesn't care about that. They care about debuting him at the right time and in the right situation. After watching Raw 1000 wouldn't have been a good place to debut him. Too many returning legends would have overshadowed him. Raw 1001 was in his hometown, so he would have gotten a great pop. But then again, if he's a heel, they wouldn't want him to big pop on his debut.
> 
> Since Summerslam, WWE's 2nd biggest PPV of the year, they really don't have much room to fit him into a match for the event. So, I'm not going to be anticipating his debut until at least after Summerslam. Maybe WWE will start showing Ambrose vignettes soon and then debut him sometime after Summerslam.
> 
> On a side note, I can't help but feel Ambrose is tied in w/ these guys in white from the insane asylum. Imagine Ambrose debuting as as escaped mental patient. I dig it.


I did mean my own anticipation, should have made that clearer lol XD and i do agree with you on the majority of your points (if not all)


----------



## Lastier

Everytime Dean Ambrose doesn't debut on Raw he'll set the titantron on fire.


----------



## TD Stinger

All right guys, this is going like I belong in an insane asylum (reference to last night's Raw) but what the hell.

Did anyone notice Josh Matthews interview backstage w/ Sheamus last night. At the end Sheamus said "You alright man? You look nervous this week." Or something like that.

It looked really weird. I doubt Sheamus went off script just to to say that. It didn't sound like a backstage rib or an inside joke (remember anal bleeding). I'm going to sound way out of left field here, but maybe this leading to Ambrose's debut on TV. Imagine, week after week on Raw, weird things start happening. People being nervous, locker rooms trashed, things broken. At the same time, the WWE wrestlers begin to wonder who is causing all of this. A few video packages later and Ambrose eventually debuts sometime after Summerslam.

And if your wondering, No, I don't think the fire last night was apart of my idea. I seriously doubt that WWE would run the risk of hurting someone just to debut someone.

Just for the record, even I barely believe what I just wrote. Call me crazy. Just one of those wild theories that popped into my head.


----------



## NearFall

TD Stinger said:


> All right guys, this is going like I belong in an insane asylum (reference to last night's Raw) but what the hell.
> 
> Did anyone notice Josh Matthews interview backstage w/ Sheamus last night. At the end Sheamus said "You alright Matt? You look nervous this week." Or something like that.
> 
> It looked really weird. I doubt Sheamus went off script just to to say that. I didn't sound like a backstage rib or an inside joke (remember anal bleeding). I'm going to sound way out of left field here, but maybe this leading to Ambrose's debut on TV. Imagine, week after week on Raw, weird things start happening. People being nervous, locker rooms trashed, things broken. At the same time, the WWE wrestlers begin to wonder who is causing all of this. A few video packages later and Ambrose eventually debuts sometime after Summerslam.
> 
> And if your wondering, No, I don't think the fire last night was apart of my idea. I seriously doubt that WWE would run the risk of hurting someone just to debut someone.
> 
> Just for the record, even I barely believe what I just wrote. Call me crazy. Just one of those wild theories that popped into my head.


That is a very good idea. Repped. 

It is a very nice wild theory. But in my opinion it is looking to far into it. I'm fully sure the segment was ment to just have Sheamus seem intimidating or something.


----------



## lhama

I noticed Josh's reaction as well, and I thought he had seen Brock. They didnt explain it, so it might be a one off, but if it happens again, then somethings up.


----------



## deadman18

What if Ambrose was behind the fire at RAW? Obviously it was a real malfunction but they keep having weird stuff happen at RAW. Like a power outage, pyro malfunction etc...


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

deadman18 said:


> What if Ambrose was behind the fire at RAW? Obviously it was a real malfunction but they keep having weird stuff happen at RAW. Like a power outage, pyro malfunction etc...


Some men just want to watch the world *burn*...


----------



## Fire at Heart

They've debuted some utter crap from fcw over the past few years and do i mean god awful generic mic workers ( wade barrett damien sandow aside who are exceptional) , yet still can't debut ambrose? their must be something for him surely ? Is wwe creative just waiting for something to fall into place i mean seriously, he's ready for wwe tv the product is dull and predictable it needs a bit of life ambrose needs to debut soon even if it isn't a major storyline.


----------



## Combat Analyst

One person can't save WWE, I think people are getting too caught up with Ambrose to the point they think that when he debuts the whole product of WWE will change. 1. Possibility he could get watered down for television, 2. He might just get scripted promos, 3. Just because he's talented, doesn't mean the people around him will be. As in you can say things like he's the only good wrestler while everyone sucks, Then that means it'll be pretty hard for him to be in storylines, and matches with others.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

Call me crazy, but I genuinely think his debut has been pushed back because of how popular he is with the IWC. It's well known Vince hates "The Internet Folk" and I honestly can't think of any other reason why he hasn't debuted yet, he has it all, he is a more complete superstar than almost everybody on their roster. There is absolutely no logical reason as to why he hasn't debuted yet, not one.

At this rate I'm honestly expecting shit like Big E Langston and Bo Rotundo to debut before him.



deadman18 said:


> What if Ambrose was behind the fire at RAW? Obviously it was a real malfunction but they keep having weird stuff happen at RAW. Like a power outage, pyro malfunction etc...


That would be an awesome way of turning a real life occurrence into an angle, but they are nowhere near creative enough to do that. Ambrose will probably debut by squashing Yoshi Tatsu or something.


----------



## Kratosx23

> At this rate I'm honestly expecting shit like Big E Langston and Bo Rotundo to debut before him.


If you want to get technical, they already have.

I don't know if that's really the reason, though. His WWE Champion is an IWC darling, and so is the guy who's feuding with the GM and getting like 5 segments a show. If he's trying to spite the IWC, he's doing a piss poor job of it.

People at developmental have said that Vince doesn't even think about developmental, it's not even on his radar, so that's the overwhelmingly most likely reason. Doing it to spite the IWC makes no sense because he's going to debut at SOME point, and if they didn't want to ever debut him, they'd just fire him.


----------



## TD Stinger

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Call me crazy, but I genuinely think his debut has been pushed back because of how popular he is with the IWC. It's well known Vince hates "The Internet Folk" and I honestly can't think of any other reason why he hasn't debuted yet, he has it all, he is a more complete superstar than almost everybody on their roster. There is absolutely no logical reason as to why he hasn't debuted yet, not one.


Well, maybe b/c it's right before Summerslam (WWE's 2nd biggest PPV of the year) and they don't have any room for a guy who hasn't debuted yet and isn't known by the majority of the WWE audience. In other words, they're waiting for a time where they can have the appropriate amount of spotlight shone on him.

WWE or Vince isn't going to hold someone back whether their popular w/ the IWC or not. They bring up whoever they feel is the best and who can do the most for business.


----------



## TD Stinger

NearFall said:


> That is a very good idea. Repped.
> 
> It is a very nice wild theory. But in my opinion it is looking to far into it. I'm fully sure the segment was ment to just have Sheamus seem intimidating or something.


Yeah but Sheamus wasn't trying to act intimidating. It was like he was consoling a friend or something. Again, I doubt this has anything to do w/ Ambrose but it was just a werid segment.


----------



## NearFall

TD Stinger said:


> Yeah but Sheamus wasn't trying to act intimidating. It was like he was consoling a friend or something. Again, I doubt this has anything to do w/ Ambrose but it was just a werid segment.


Yeah, thinking back the only that makes sense was the Lesnar beatings he already suffered.


----------



## TD Stinger

NearFall said:


> Yeah, thinking back the only that makes sense was the Lesnar beatings he already suffered.


Yeah, but I think most everyone has forgotten that by now. And if it did have to do w/ Lesnar, WWE would have said something about it. Again, it just looked weird came off weird on TV. If something else weird happens again next week, then I think something is going on, whether it involves Ambrose or not. But I doubt it means anything.


----------



## DTB1986

It would be nice if wwe took as much care and time with one of their story-lines. subtlety is not their strong suit

Edit: response to TD stinger's post


----------



## The Enforcer

Going along with whoever brought up Matthews' reaction to Sheamus' question, I was thinking the same thing. It's a stretch but that seems like such an odd little detail to throw into a segment without elaborating on it. I don't think it had anything to do with Lesnar since they didn't recap that beatdown (apparently one of the few things that didn't get played over) so my guess is that they're dropping subtle hints. Linking the fire to Ambrose later would be an awesome twist but that's way too creative to hope for.


----------



## rickym

TD Stinger said:


> All right guys, this is going like I belong in an insane asylum (reference to last night's Raw) but what the hell.
> 
> Did anyone notice Josh Matthews interview backstage w/ Sheamus last night. At the end Sheamus said "You alright man? You look nervous this week." Or something like that.
> 
> It looked really weird. I doubt Sheamus went off script just to to say that. It didn't sound like a backstage rib or an inside joke (remember anal bleeding). I'm going to sound way out of left field here, but maybe this leading to Ambrose's debut on TV. Imagine, week after week on Raw, weird things start happening. People being nervous, locker rooms trashed, things broken. At the same time, the WWE wrestlers begin to wonder who is causing all of this. A few video packages later and Ambrose eventually debuts sometime after Summerslam.
> 
> And if your wondering, No, I don't think the fire last night was apart of my idea. I seriously doubt that WWE would run the risk of hurting someone just to debut someone.
> 
> Just for the record, even I barely believe what I just wrote. Call me crazy. Just one of those wild theories that popped into my head.




this is why fans should be wwe writers, awesome, and just to add a little, its probs me just thinking too much into it but they didnt really NEED or HAVE to show everybody what happened with the fire, i mean they put it out with ease, a complete piece of piss, i think they staged it in order to start a series of strange events, when i saw this bit on raw, i said to my brother, 'oh look, dean ambrose is on the way' lol first thing that popped into my head, guess time will tell, 

and yes that sheamus and josh matthews part was very wierd, i thought 'wtf' that was just odd lol


----------



## JinderMahal69er

Is it me or does he look out of shape, and he's also balding... midcard at best


----------



## Cookie Monster

Strong user name to "midcard at best" ratio.


----------



## TD Stinger

The Enforcer said:


> Going along with whoever brought up Matthews' reaction to Sheamus' question, I was thinking the same thing. It's a stretch but that seems like such an odd little detail to throw into a segment without elaborating on it. I don't think it had anything to do with Lesnar since they didn't recap that beatdown (apparently one of the few things that didn't get played over) so my guess is that they're dropping subtle hints. Linking the fire to Ambrose later would be an awesome twist but that's way too creative to hope for.





rickym said:


> this is why fans should be wwe writers, awesome, and just to add a little, its probs me just thinking too much into it but they didnt really NEED or HAVE to show everybody what happened with the fire, i mean they put it out with ease, a complete piece of piss, i think they staged it in order to start a series of strange events, when i saw this bit on raw, i said to my brother, 'oh look, dean ambrose is on the way' lol first thing that popped into my head, guess time will tell,
> 
> and yes that sheamus and josh matthews part was very wierd, i thought 'wtf' that was just odd lol


Both of you guys are suggesting the fire was apart of angle (if there is one at all). That would be awesome but I just can't see it. I know it was a small fire that was put out easily, but still, anything could have happened and it could have ended up hurting someone. Plus, you think WWE is in hot water over AW's and Tensai's comments? Imagine the bad press they would get if they purposely started a fire just to hype someone. I think the fire was just a bad coincidence.

I just suggested the Matthews thing b/c the ending was so odd. I doubt it means anything. Just one of those wild theories that popped into my head. But, if something weird happens next week, then we know something is up.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Ambrose won't debut after NOC in my opinion


----------



## chrispepper

Regarding the fire, even if it was completely real, it seemed really strange that they kept bringing it up over and over like HEY GUYS LOOK AT THIS AWESOME FIRE THAT STARTED BEFORE THE START OF RAW! Yes it was necessary for the commentary team to acknowledge it at the start of the show, as it needed explaining why people were still filing into the arena.. But why constantly bring it up? It's not something that is gonna get you good PR that's for sure.


----------



## El_Absoluto

JinderMahal69er said:


> Is it me or does he look out of shape, and he's also balding... midcard at best


Your signature made me loose al faith in humanity.


----------



## Riddle101

JinderMahal69er said:


> Is it me or does he look out of shape, and he's also balding... midcard at best


This coming from a guy who wants to see Drew McIntyre as WWE champion. Yeah you lost all credibility before you even posted on this thread.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Will Dean Ambrose take out CM Punk when he leaves???*

I have thought of this idea you know CM Punk has tweeted hes retiring sooner than we think well I have thought what if Dean Ambrose takes out CM Punk on his last day and then the Dean Ambrose era begins it be like passing the torch since there both indy guys. What do you think???


----------



## APEX

*Re: Will Dean Ambrose take out CM Punk when he leaves???*

1. CM Punk won't be going anytime soon, probably when he hits 40. At the earliest.

2. That wouldnt really make that much sense.

3. There will not be any sort of Dean Ambrose era. If he was THAT good, he would be on RAW by now.


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: Will Dean Ambrose take out CM Punk when he leaves???*



The Rebel said:


> 1. *CM Punk won't be going anytime soon, probably when he hits 40. At the earliest.*
> 
> 2. That wouldnt really make that much sense.
> 
> 3. There will not be any sort of Dean Ambrose era. If he was THAT good, he would be on RAW by now.


Don't be so sure. 

Punk said he's retiring "way sooner than you think".


----------



## Dusty Roids

*Re: Will Dean Ambrose take out CM Punk when he leaves???*

punk is 33 I think he will at least stay 4-5 years.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Will Dean Ambrose take out CM Punk when he leaves???*

No. Punk will be here at least 4 more years, aka the end of his current contract. I could see him retiring then which is earlier than most wrestlers do. And I really do not want to wait 4 years for Ambrose to debut or do anything.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Will Dean Ambrose take out CM Punk when he leaves???*

For all we know Ambrose might debut as Doink the Clown and act as Santino's sidekick.


----------



## deadman18

JinderMahal69er said:


> Is it me or does he look out of shape, and he's also balding... midcard at best


Says the guy that has Mawhawl as his Avi


----------



## The Ice King

So many amazing ideas yet again from the IWC. All way too good to happen. But it's fun imagining all those to happen! WWE sadly is just not creative or caring enough.

As to those saying there isn't enough time in the show right now for him to debut, that doesn't make sense. They just switched to 3 hours, an hour of which were recaps and commercials. They have time, they just don't want to use it significantly.


----------



## -Halo-

*Re: Will Dean Ambrose take out CM Punk when he leaves???*

Damn it K2 fan, NO!


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Will Dean Ambrose take out CM Punk when he leaves???*



The Rebel said:


> 1. CM Punk won't be going anytime soon, probably when he hits 40. At the earliest.
> 
> 2. That wouldnt really make that much sense.
> 
> *3. There will not be any sort of Dean Ambrose era. If he was THAT good, he would be on RAW by now.*


Dude I normally agree with all your posts as well as enjoy them, but that last part is a typical "wwe fanboyism" comment. There's a lot of people "THAT good" still wrestling on the indies, so just because WWE can't figure out how to write creative debut storylines doesn't mean it's the talent's fault.


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: Will Dean Ambrose take out CM Punk when he leaves???*

People still going on about Ambrose... :no:


----------



## APEX

*Re: Will Dean Ambrose take out CM Punk when he leaves???*



THANOS said:


> Dude I normally agree with all your posts as well as enjoy them, but that last part is a typical "wwe fanboyism" comment. There's a lot of people "THAT good" still wrestling on the indies, so just because WWE can't figure out how to write creative debut storylines doesn't mean it's the talent's fault.


Maybe your right, I just always think that if there is something special there the WWE spots it straight away and gets the guy on TV.

Maybe im wrong, I hope I am, because he looks like he has something.

But for me, I can't see him main eventing PPV's.


----------



## Oakesy

*Re: Will Dean Ambrose take out CM Punk when he leaves???*

People really need to jump off Ambrose's dick.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Will Dean Ambrose take out CM Punk when he leaves???*

Punk isn't leaving anytime soon, so the question holds no water.



Oakesy said:


> People really need to jump off Ambrose's dick.


OP's a chick.


----------



## Ray

*Re: Will Dean Ambrose take out CM Punk when he leaves???*

They obviously have big plans for the guy if he's winning in Dark matches and house show events touring with the RAW crew. Even Del Rio wasn't winning his un televised matches during house shows in the WWE before his debut.


----------



## YunisTaker

*Re: Will Dean Ambrose take out CM Punk when he leaves???*

*What I predict is that he will debut in the lowcard, maybe make his way to the midcard. Then he stays there, get less and less TV time, he'll end up on Superstars and eventually released and back to ROH.*


----------



## 11rob2k

*Re: Will Dean Ambrose take out CM Punk when he leaves???*



YunisTaker said:


> *What I predict is that he will debut in the lowcard, maybe make his way to the midcard. Then he stays there, get less and less TV time, he'll end up on Superstars and eventually released and back to ROH.*


Well thats not going to happen, for one he's never been in ROH lol, he's known for his CZW and Dragons Gate usa work. Plus they have plans for this guy, people just need to wait and stop trying to force his debut, it will happen when it happens.


----------



## NearFall

*Re: Will Dean Ambrose take out CM Punk when he leaves???*

Punk is not retiring till he is about 38-40. He said alot sooner than you think and is nearly 34 already, so I'm gonna assume 4 years left of him. He said he defiantly does not want to wrestle past 40.

As for Ambrose. He will debut on RAW either after this years SummerSlam. They are working plans for him in the mid-card, they see his talent.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

Hi guys, going to be writing an article on Ambrose soon so can someone give a short 5 reasons why Dean Ambrose is the next big thing? Obviously I'm not just going to copy and paste I'm just looking for some bullet points here.


----------



## DualShock

*Re: Will Dean Ambrose take out CM Punk when he leaves???*



NearFall said:


> As for Ambrose. He will debut on RAW either after this years SummerSlam. They are working plans for him in the mid-card, they see his talent.


They have already plans for him. He plays the Little Jimmy


----------



## Don_Licra

*Re: Will Dean Ambrose take out CM Punk when he leaves???*



11rob2k said:


> Well thats not going to happen, for one he's never been in ROH lol, he's known for his CZW and Dragons Gate usa work. Plus *they have plans for this guy,* people just need to wait and stop trying to force his debut, it will happen when it happens.


Glad to know about your about your inside knowledge on this multimilliondollar company. :no:

Any other things we should know...


----------



## TD Stinger

ConnorMCFC said:


> Hi guys, going to be writing an article on Ambrose soon so can someone give a short 5 reasons why Dean Ambrose is the next big thing? Obviously I'm not just going to copy and paste I'm just looking for some bullet points here.


1. Great Promo Cutter. Sound's real, never forced. Gets the audience's attention. Youtube some of his promos.
2. Old School Type of Wrestler: Not a spot monkey. Aggressive style in the ring and doesn't rely on being flashy.
3. Great Seller: Makes his opponents look better than they are.
4. Great In and Out of the Ring Psychology: Knows the ins and outs of pro wrestling. Tells a good story w/o speaking.
5. Can Work W/ Any Type of Opponent: Big, small, high flying, brawler, technical. Ambrose works well w/ them all.



Don_Licra said:


> Glad to know about your about your inside knowledge on this multimilliondollar company. :no:
> 
> Any other things we should know...


We don't know, we're assuming. We're assuming based off the fact that they were going to debut him against Mick Foley, his many dark match appearances, and all of the reports about his debut. Again, they were going debut him against Foley, so that probably means he will get at least a spot in the mid card upon his debut.


----------



## mblonde09

TD Stinger said:


> 1. Great Promo Cutter. *Sound's real, never forced.* Gets the audience's attention. Youtube some of his promos.
> 2. Old School Type of Wrestler: Not a spot monkey. Aggressive style in the ring and doesn't rely on being flashy.
> 3. Great Seller: Makes his opponents look better than they are.
> 4. Great In and Out of the Ring Psychology: Knows the ins and outs of pro wrestling. Tells a good story w/o speaking.
> 5. Can Work W/ Any Type of Opponent: Big, small, high flying, brawler, technical. Ambrose works well w/ them all.
> 
> 
> 
> We don't know, we're assuming. We're assuming based off the fact that they were going to debut him against Mick Foley, his many dark match appearances, and all of the reports about his debut. Again, they were going debut him against Foley, so that probably means he will get at least a spot in the mid card upon his debut.


Actually, some of his promos do sound forced.


----------



## JinderMahal69er

Riddle101 said:


> This coming from a guy who wants to see Drew McIntyre as WWE champion. Yeah you lost all credibility before you even posted on this thread.


really because last time i checked drew had a credible look, he also isn't balding and he weighs over 250 pounds and he can actually wrestle.


----------



## krai999

JinderMahal69er said:


> really because last time i checked drew had a credible look, he also isn't balding and he weighs over 250 pounds and he can actually wrestle.


um anybody could get muscular and haven't you learned size doesn't matter these days in wwe. Just look at shawn michaels. He isn't over 250 pounds is he?I find drew mcintyre boring as well you find him entertaining but it's just opinions. Your opinion doesn't matter nor does mine. It's what wwe would decide who to push with the help of the masses. Besides you don't know fuck all of what moxley could do in terms of in ring and ESPECIALLY in promos


----------



## JinderMahal69er

krai999 said:


> um anybody could get muscular and haven't you learned size doesn't matter these days in wwe. Just look at shawn michaels he isn't over 250 pounds is he.


Shawn was in shape and in his prime he was 238 pounds and he has a great height, dean ambrose just looks terrible, no wonder why he's jobbing to unknown wrestlers at live wwe events


----------



## krai999

JinderMahal69er said:


> Shawn was in shape and in his prime he was 238 pounds and he has a great height, dean ambrose just looks terrible, no wonder why he's jobbing to unknown wrestlers at live wwe events


-FFS you want to talk about prime the guy is 26 and was cutting golden promos at the age of 22-23 years already.

-Moxley's in great shape and can continue to grow muscle.

-Look? He's 6,4. What do you mean by look? Are you gay.Don't find him good looking enough?

-Triple H is making sure that he is getting a good long term storyline before being called up. You know how wwe is these days.Besides they need to establish the wresters they have now before he could fued with them so that dean could get the rub by working the the soon to be established wrestlers that he works with in the future.

-Dark Matches don't matter I mean it's a small amount of people in the audience. They know it's only a show


----------



## theidealstranger

*Is he the much needed change in WWE?*

Is Dean Ambrose the much needed change in the current WWE program? What kind of a role/character would you like to see him in and with whom would you put him to feud?


----------



## Rankles75

*Re: Is he the much needed change in WWE?*

If there's one thing we need on here, it's another Dean Ambrose thread..... :no:


----------



## TD Stinger

JinderMahal69er said:


> Shawn was in shape and in his prime he was 238 pounds and he has a great height, dean ambrose just looks terrible, no wonder why he's jobbing to unknown wrestlers at live wwe events


And Dean's not in shape? Does he look fat? Please. Don't say anyone is out of shape by watching them on a computer. Hell, Samoa Joe is probably in better shape than most of the men on the people on this site. Plus, he's 6'4. And BTW, Ambrose isn't supposed to have a million dollar look. His gimmick is a deranged pscyhopath. And dark matches huh. Last I checked he beat guys like Alex Riley, Zack Ryder, Tyson Kidd, and among others at live events and dark matches. 

Maybe check all the info before you mouth off about someone.


----------



## theidealstranger

*Re: Is he the much needed change in WWE?*



Rankles75 said:


> If there's one thing we need on here, it's another Dean Ambrose thread..... :no:


Can't help it, the guy has greatness written all over him, be it promos or matches or Attitude.


----------



## ellthom

*Re: Is he the much needed change in WWE?*

Alot of people are praising this guy ont he forums, I am just waiting to see how quickly people will all turn their back on him like they have many other WWE stars. As for my personal opinion I wont judge him until I see him, his previous work was good but that counts for nothing until you appear on Raw or Smackdown. Just hope thye make good use of him WWE havent been doing a good job with dominant heels over the last few years


----------



## 5th-Horseman

*Re: Is he the much needed change in WWE?*

If I was just to believe the shit that is posted on here about Dean Ambrose I would have to conclude that he is actually some kind of demi-god sent here to save the entire planet.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

*Re: Is he the much needed change in WWE?*

More of this Dean Ambrose nonsense? Christ. The sooner people realize that he isn't God, the better.

He will definitely be a main event star though...on NXT and Superstars.

He's not going to "change the WWE".


----------



## RickeyP

*Re: Is he the much needed change in WWE?*

He is talented but his voice/slight lisp? just isn't going to go down well


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Is he the much needed change in WWE?*

I doubt that one man can change everything. 

Some pretty objective people have said that he is good, so him being on the roster can only be good.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: Is he the much needed change in WWE?*

Everyone's going to hate Ambrose before he even debuts with all these threads that get made


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy

*Re: Is he the much needed change in WWE?*



TJC93 said:


> Everyone's going to hate Ambrose before he even debuts with all these threads that get made


Exactly. I've seen countless Ambrose sigs and threads.
I already dislike the dude.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

TD Stinger said:


> 1. Great Promo Cutter. Sound's real, never forced. Gets the audience's attention. Youtube some of his promos.
> 2. Old School Type of Wrestler: Not a spot monkey. Aggressive style in the ring and doesn't rely on being flashy.
> 3. Great Seller: Makes his opponents look better than they are.
> 4. Great In and Out of the Ring Psychology: Knows the ins and outs of pro wrestling. Tells a good story w/o speaking.
> 5. Can Work W/ Any Type of Opponent: Big, small, high flying, brawler, technical. Ambrose works well w/ them all.
> .


Just what I was looking for, cheers.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Is he the much needed change in WWE?*

Stick him in the Olympics, he'll win all the medals. Send him to Syria, he'll solve all their problems in a day. Send him to Africa, he'll feed the world. Let him study medicine, he'll cure cancer. Dean Ambrose, saviour of the world. 

I got no problem with people marking for those they like but this shits getting a tiny bit ridiculous.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Is he the much needed change in WWE?*

Wrestling biggest star that's not even a star EVER.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Is he the much needed change in WWE?*

Ok, I love Ambrose, but this has gotten out of hand at this point. All you're doing is turning people against him because there's no way to live up to expectations like this. How is he going to change the WWE? Because his character is a little out there? Even CM Punk couldn't change the WWE, and Dean Ambrose is damn sure no CM Punk. Hell, Ambrose is not even better than Sandow, much less being some kind of demi-god that he's being portrayed as by half of the IWC.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

JinderMahal69er said:


> really because last time i checked drew had a credible look, he also isn't balding and he weighs over 250 pounds and he can actually wrestle.


lol drew mcintyre won't even glimpse the main event in his career. he's a nobody, no charisma, boring look, boring in the ring, just plain trash.


----------



## Scrotey Loads

*Re: Is he the much needed change in WWE?*

I'm starting to cringe at all this hype. When is the last time a promising talent debuted and was consistently booked to be a reliably interesting, captivating part of the show? Now ask yourself, do you really want Dean Ambrose to debut now? In this climate? Okay. But you have to be honest: it's going to be a disappointment any way you cut it.


----------



## HOV

*Re: Is he the much needed change in WWE?*

I want him to play Daniel Bryan's brother.


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: Is he the much needed change in WWE?*



ellthom said:


> Alot of people are praising this guy ont he forums, I am just waiting to see how quickly people will all turn their back on him like they have many other WWE stars. As for my personal opinion I wont judge him until I see him, his previous work was good but that counts for nothing until you appear on Raw or Smackdown. Just hope thye make good use of him WWE havent been doing a good job with dominant heels over the last few years


Me too. I can't wait for him to debut. As soon as he makes his debut, fans will forget about him.


----------



## theidealstranger

*Re: Is he the much needed change in WWE?*



TomasThunder619 said:


> Me too. I can't wait for him to debut. As soon as he makes his debut, fans will forget about him.



Well, call me optimist but am hoping that Dean Ambrose would do to WWE what Austin did in 1996. But as some of you pointed out, hope he does not fizzle out like the last few talented debuts.


----------



## Carcass

I can't believe he still hasn't debuted yet. Wonder what's the hold up.


----------



## deadman18

Carcass said:


> I can't believe he still hasn't debuted yet. Wonder what's the hold up.


Give it time, they're waiting on a long term storyline for him. You don't want them to rush it, get fed to Cena and relegate to Superstars do you?


----------



## Commodus

Ambrose's spot on the card is actually irrelevant. Look at Sandow, he's not in a feud yet he's given enough exposure to make him perhaps the most watchable wrestler on the roster.
The best comparison I can make in terms of expectations is with Mankind in 1996, here was a guy who wasn't going after the title but he was given the freedom to get his character over. Via squash matches, a definitive rival to play off and ample promo time, Mankind quickly established himself as the best heel on the roster.

Ambrose needs to be treated similarly. Don't feed him title shots or elevate him to the main event.
All he needs is the following:

- A specific wrestler to feud with. Somone who compliments his style and the fans care about. Honestly, I'm partial to Ryback for this honour, give them at least one Falls Count Anywhere match on a PPV and I think the fans could really get invested in both men. This would also have the added advantage of making fans respect Ryback as more than just a Goldberg clone.

- A memorable, unique theme. The Ambrose character is a nihilistic, deranged lunatic. He should _NOT_ have rock music.

- He *CAN NOT* be booked as a coward. Every fan knows that there are many kind of heels and Ambrose is the most interesting type - the crazy guy. He needs to be presented as an irredeemable sicko, sure. But he can't just run away from the faces. The guy is a mentalist, he simply doesn't care about his own safety.

- No title shots. At least for a while. It's a problem in wrestling when a guy comes in and is spoonfed opportunities, I call it the "Lex Luger Syndrome", a talent is hyped, pushed to the moon but the fans don't respect him - as because they don't respect him they don't give a shit about his matches. We've seen it happen with both Drew McIntyre and Alberto Del Rio. Whilst Ambrose is more charismatic than both these examples, he still has to 'pay his dues' to ingratiate himself to the average viewer. Hell, even tie it into his character. Ambrose doesn't care about titles anyway, he's a sadist.

And there you go, I think if WWE think along these lines they will allow Ambrose to have a lengthy career, instead of a big bang followed by a quick fizzle. It's a simple concept, don't shove him down our throats but give him enough match and promo time to _show_ us his gimmick.
Men like Jake Roberts existed during a similarly bland era of invincible faces, yet they used those confines to become legendary heels. Whilst Ambrose will probably never be on the level of a CM Punk or Randy Orton. I truly believe he can become the kind of heel that fans talk about for years when discussing wrestlings most memorable bad guys.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: Is he the much needed change in WWE?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ok, I love Ambrose, but this has gotten out of hand at this point. All you're doing is turning people against him because there's no way to live up to expectations like this. How is he going to change the WWE? Because his character is a little out there? Even CM Punk couldn't change the WWE, and Dean Ambrose is damn sure no CM Punk. Hell, Ambrose is not even better than Sandow, much less being some kind of demi-god that he's being portrayed as by half of the IWC.


First off, I disagree about saying Ambrose is not better than Sandow. I don't know if your saying Sandow is better than Ambrose or if your just saying that Ambrose is no better than Sandow, but I'll explain either way. I like Sandow. Like Ambrose, I think he kind of harpens back to an old school type of wrestler. Great talker. Fine wrestler from what I've seen. Probably won't put on any five star classics, but neither will Ambrose probably. But in my opinion, there is just something missing w/ Sandow. When he's on TV, I'm not thinking "Sandow's on TV, no way I'm turning the channel." Or when I watched him on Youtube in FCW, I wasn't thinking "no way I can skip Sandow." But w/ Ambrose, whenever I've seen him, I can't turn him off. He gets my attention and keeps me guessing. Ambrose has the "IT" factor. In my opinion and you can blast me if you want, Sandow does not.

And your right, Dean Ambrose can't change or save the WWE. Neither can CM Punk. No ONE man can change or save the WWE. It takes some kind of event or moment to do that. Look back at the Monday Night Wars. What saved the WWE from being beat by WCW? The Attitude Era. It was collective group of Stone Cold, The Undertaker, Triple H and DX, The Rock and The Nation, Mick Foley, Kane, Big Show, etc. that changed and saved the WWE. Again, no one man can change the course of WWE. I love Ambrose, but he won't change the WWE. He can for sure help the WWE. He, in my eyes, has the potential to become the top heel in the company. But that's as far as he can get in my eyes.


----------



## alex shelley

I'm making a bold and sad prediction that for some reason he will NEVER debut on TV. I hope to god I'm proved wrong and would love it to happen tomorrow if I could but I have this horrible gut feeling he'll join the ranks of Sean O'Haire's Devil's Advocate character and others who looked the shit but for some reason they never got the necessary exposure and we're left to ponder 'what if?'


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Is he the much needed change in WWE?*



TD Stinger said:


> First off, I disagree about saying Ambrose is not better than Sandow. I don't know if your saying Sandow is better than Ambrose or if your just saying that Ambrose is no better than Sandow, but I'll explain either way. I like Sandow. Like Ambrose, I think he kind of harpens back to an old school type of wrestler. Great talker. Fine wrestler from what I've seen. Probably won't put on any five star classics, but neither will Ambrose probably. But in my opinion, there is just something missing w/ Sandow. When he's on TV, I'm not thinking "Sandow's on TV, no way I'm turning the channel." Or when I watched him on Youtube in FCW, I wasn't thinking "no way I can skip Sandow." But w/ Ambrose, whenever I've seen him, I can't turn him off. He gets my attention and keeps me guessing. Ambrose has the "IT" factor. In my opinion and you can blast me if you want, Sandow does not.


I won't blast you, but I'll say you're wrong. They both have "it", and as far as who's better, I am saying Sandow's better, but that's not a knock on Ambrose whatsoever, Sandow just uses the style that I like more than Ambrose, it's just my opinion and if somebody believes Ambrose is better, far be it from me to tell them they're wrong, because he's not some ludicrous, unjustly hyped farce like Ziggler or Rhodes, he's a very, very talented guy. But the reason you think Ambrose has "it" and Sandow doesn't is just because Ambrose's character is so far out on the edge, while Sandow is more refined and more "ordinary" and doesn't essentially say with the way he plays himself, "I WANT ATTENTION I'M CRAZY GIVE ME ATTENTION" the way that Ambrose does. And I don't think that's a bad thing at all, but subtlety is obviously a foreign concept to the character, and for a crazy gimmick, it should be foreign. It's just a stylistic choice for why I think Sandow's better, and I'm not saying they should switch and I'd like Ambrose more, because Ambrose could never play Sandow's character, and Sandow could never play Ambrose's, they're just diametrically opposed characters. The only similarity is that they're both supremely talented, but I'm not as high on the whacked out, nuts style of character that Ambrose plays, as I am of the more "normal" character of Sandow, especially when it's played so damn well.






If Sandow doesn't have it, read the comments pages on this video and tell me why everybody is praising him to ludicrous levels, calling for title runs, saying how epic he is, that he's the best thing in the company, etc. If he doesn't get people's attention, they wouldn't fucking say these things, would they?


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: Is he the much needed change in WWE?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I won't blast you, but I'll say you're wrong. They both have "it", and as far as who's better, I am saying Sandow's better, but that's not a knock on Ambrose whatsoever, Sandow just uses the style that I like more than Ambrose, it's just my opinion and if somebody believes Ambrose is better, far be it from me to tell them they're wrong, because he's not some ludicrous, unjustly hyped farce like Ziggler or Rhodes, he's a very, very talented guy. But the reason you think Ambrose has "it" and Sandow doesn't is just because Ambrose's character is so far out on the edge, while Sandow is more refined and more "ordinary" and doesn't essentially say with the way he plays himself, "I WANT ATTENTION I'M CRAZY GIVE ME ATTENTION" the way that Ambrose does. And I don't think that's a bad thing at all, but subtlety is obviously a foreign concept to the character, and for a crazy gimmick, it should be foreign. It's just a stylistic choice for why I think Sandow's better, and I'm not saying they should switch and I'd like Ambrose more, because Ambrose could never play Sandow's character, and Sandow could never play Ambrose's, they're just diametrically opposed characters. The only similarity is that they're both supremely talented, but I'm not as high on the whacked out, nuts style of character that Ambrose plays, as I am of the more "normal" character of Sandow, especially when it's played so damn well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Sandow doesn't have it, read the comments pages on this video and tell me why everybody is praising him to ludicrous levels, calling for title runs, saying how epic he is, that he's the best thing in the company, etc. If he doesn't get people's attention, they wouldn't fucking say these things, would they?


Here is my definition of "IT Factor. The "IT" Factor is that intangible quality that whenever someone w/ the "IT" factor is on TV, people don't dare change the channel. Everyone's "IT" Factor is different. It's a quality to themselves that no one can really pinpoint exactly what it is.

When I watch Ambrose, he has that effect over me. W/ Sandow, it's just not all there. I enjoy his work. I think he's great. But I say it again, in my opinion he is just missing that certain something. I can see Sandow becoming a major heel in WWE. Probably in line for a mid card title soon (within the next year or so) and maybe one day a World Title holder. 

But w/ Ambrose, I feel he can accomplish all that and more. In my opinion, He could become the top heel in the company. I even believe that he could reach that level of popularity like Orton did in 2010 and Punk did in 2011 where the people cheer him even though he is a bad guy.

I agree w/ most of those people from Youtube. Sandow's great and has all the right skills to be a major player in WWE. I just think Ambrose can and will go above and beyond Sandow. I just feel he is a better overall talent in terms of in ring skills, mic skills, psychology, etc.


----------



## Kratosx23

Well, you can have your own definition, but I'm not making sense of it. Saying that somebody is "great and has all the right skills to be a major player in WWE" IS saying they have "it". That's what you're doing, that's what "it" means. If somebody can't be a big star, they don't have "it". An example of somebody who doesn't have "it" is Tensai. Another example is Jack Swagger. They push them, they flop like fuck, they de-push them. Simple.

Saying how great Sandow is and how he can be a major heel is saying he has "it", because if he doesn't have "it", then "it" means nothing, because as you just said, he can be a major heel. Whatever you think is missing with him is clearly NOT important, because if it was important, then it would stop him from becoming a major heel and would match up perfectly with you saying he doesn't have "it". Do you see where I'm going with this?

I agree with you, Ambrose could be the top heel in the company, but so could Sandow. He's ridiculously good on the mic, his gimmick is a heat catcher, and really, before Punk turned, the biggest heel in the company was Big Show, so it's not like being the top babyface. In order to be the top babyface, you've got to really, really have insane amounts of "it". And whatever "it" actually is, Sandow and Ambrose's ceiling is not that high. They can both be the top heel in the company, but no higher.

Ambrose might accomplish more, I'll agree with you on that, for a couple reasons. Firstly, he's younger, that helps. Secondly, there's more potential as a babyface for Ambrose than for Sandow. Not to say that Sandow couldn't be a babyface, but this gimmick clearly isn't adaptable into a face, he'd have to go to something else before I would say "yeah, I can see him playing babyface". Even though Ambrose is crazy, he has a character portrayal method that would lead me to believe that he can play either side as the same character. Heel is definately easier, but there's some way to turn his personality into a face. I don't know what without thinking about it too in depth, but someway, somehow, there is a way for a crazy man to be a babyface. He'd be, I don't know how to describe it, sort of like the babyface Rated R Superstar Edge, sort of like a rock star/badass combo thing like he had. I don't know, I'm not gonna think about it that in depth. Right now I can't imagine how Sandow would play a babyface until I see him in another gimmick or at least a tweaked version, so that's #2. #3 is because the edgy persona is "in" at the moment. People love Punk's stuff to death, and Punk is both very different but also very similar to Ambrose as a character, and these qualities can bring him very far.

If any of the things I listed are what you meant when you said "it", feel free to tell me. I still think it's a misuse of the term, in any event, because not having "it" to me is synonymous with not being able to be a major player.


----------



## -Skullbone-

I look forward to seeing Sandow in a legitimate program. He's got a pretty flexible character foundation that can work against most faces and play to casual audience's disdain. Shame that Ryder rivalry will likely never transpire, although I'd pin that more on management refusing to utilize the guy for anything other than fodder. 

One thing I hope he's given is more flesh to his character's hatable qualities. They've obviously been going down that path with his vicious streak, although there are times where I fear that gets overlooked when people fawn over his mildly humorous 'schtick' (yes I used that work specifically). If I had things my way I'd be shedding light on his outbursts as reflecting his *intolerance* toward those he sees as undermining his 'crusade.' I'd hate for him show 'psychotic' traits just for the sake of it. Make him a vain personality through and through with the bolded being a key word, and maybe his actions can snowball into something increasingly reprehensible.

All this talk about building heel characteristics goes for Ambrose as well, pertaining to the subject at hand. I do think people will view him far more revoltingly than Sandow's somewhat ambiguous grounding as an intellectual, however. Ambrose (as a character) possesses very few likeable qualities, whereas some will support Sandow as an intellectual savour based on how much they personally value that quality.


----------



## Chismo

These days I'm watching a lot of Dean Ambrose's stuff from Indys, when he was Jon Moxley. Such an awesome pro wrestler, total package. Hopefully WWE is willing to fully invest in him.


----------



## TD Stinger

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, you can have your own definition, but I'm not making sense of it. Saying that somebody is "great and has all the right skills to be a major player in WWE" IS saying they have "it". That's what you're doing, that's what "it" means. If somebody can't be a big star, they don't have "it". An example of somebody who doesn't have "it" is Tensai. Another example is Jack Swagger. They push them, they flop like fuck, they de-push them. Simple.
> 
> Saying how great Sandow is and how he can be a major heel is saying he has "it", because if he doesn't have "it", then "it" means nothing, because as you just said, he can be a major heel. Whatever you think is missing with him is clearly NOT important, because if it was important, then it would stop him from becoming a major heel and would match up perfectly with you saying he doesn't have "it". Do you see where I'm going with this?
> 
> I agree with you, Ambrose could be the top heel in the company, but so could Sandow. He's ridiculously good on the mic, his gimmick is a heat catcher, and really, before Punk turned, the biggest heel in the company was Big Show, so it's not like being the top babyface. In order to be the top babyface, you've got to really, really have insane amounts of "it". And whatever "it" actually is, Sandow and Ambrose's ceiling is not that high. They can both be the top heel in the company, but no higher.
> 
> Ambrose might accomplish more, I'll agree with you on that, for a couple reasons. Firstly, he's younger, that helps. Secondly, there's more potential as a babyface for Ambrose than for Sandow. Not to say that Sandow couldn't be a babyface, but this gimmick clearly isn't adaptable into a face, he'd have to go to something else before I would say "yeah, I can see him playing babyface". Even though Ambrose is crazy, he has a character portrayal method that would lead me to believe that he can play either side as the same character. Heel is definately easier, but there's some way to turn his personality into a face. I don't know what without thinking about it too in depth, but someway, somehow, there is a way for a crazy man to be a babyface. He'd be, I don't know how to describe it, sort of like the babyface Rated R Superstar Edge, sort of like a rock star/badass combo thing like he had. I don't know, I'm not gonna think about it that in depth. Right now I can't imagine how Sandow would play a babyface until I see him in another gimmick or at least a tweaked version, so that's #2. #3 is because the edgy persona is "in" at the moment. People love Punk's stuff to death, and Punk is both very different but also very similar to Ambrose as a character, and these qualities can bring him very far.
> 
> If any of the things I listed are what you meant when you said "it", feel free to tell me. I still think it's a misuse of the term, in any event, because not having "it" to me is synonymous with not being able to be a major player.


Look at a guy like Del Rio. Del Rio has one of the best WWE pedigrees. Comes from a great wrestling family. Great technical wrestler. He's charismatic even though his promos are one dimensional (meaning he sounds good during his promos but all of his promos are basically the same thing). But in my eyes, and the eyes of many others, he doesn't have that quality about him that when he's on TV, I don't turn the channel. In my opinion, Del Rio doesn't have the "IT" Factor. But even so, he's a two time WWE Champion, a MITB winner, a Royal Rumble winner, and now is challenging for the World Title at WWE's 2nd biggest PPV of the year. 

In my eyes, I group Del Rio and Sandow together for this reason. I don't think Del Rio is boring like so many do. But at the same time, he doesn't make my needle to move. It's the same in my eyes for Sandow. I think Sandow has all of the skills to be a World or maybe even a WWE Champ. He's a great talent. But, again my opinion, he doesn't capture my interest like Ambrose does. I'm not saying Ambrose is so much better than Sandow. But, I do think he's better overall and will go farther in his career.

On an unrelated note, I'm not expecting Ambrose to debut until sometime after SSlam. Ambrose is great but he is still unproven on national television and a WWE audience. It wouldn't be smart to debut someone as good as Ambrose right before WWE's 2nd biggest PPV b/c he's still new and unproven and there really wouldn't be room for him on the card.


----------



## x78

-Skullbone- said:


> One thing I hope he's given is more flesh to his character's hatable qualities. They've obviously been going down that path with his vicious streak, although there are times where I fear that gets overlooked when people fawn over his mildly humorous 'schtick' (yes I used that work specifically). If I had things my way I'd be shedding light on his outbursts as reflecting his *intolerance* toward those he sees as undermining his 'crusade.' I'd hate for him show 'psychotic' traits just for the sake of it. Make him a vain personality through and through with the bolded being a key word, and maybe his actions can snowball into something increasingly reprehensible.
> 
> All this talk about building heel characteristics goes for Ambrose as well, pertaining to the subject at hand. I do think people will view him far more revoltingly than Sandow's somewhat ambiguous grounding as an intellectual, however. Ambrose (as a character) possesses very few likeable qualities, whereas some will support Sandow as an intellectual savour based on how much they personally value that quality.


That's a good point. I think it's much more likely that they will expect people to hate Sandow simply because he is intelligent, just as they expected people to hate Del Rio simply because he claimed to be rich and didn't really give him any other unlikeable traits. I put it down to McMahon being out of touch and not understanding vitriol directed towards himself. Ambrose should be different, since his character has a lot more depth and grounding than Sandow's.


----------



## Jimmy Darmody

Just been looking at some Videos on Youtube, I can't wait for this guy to debut, I now know why most people love this guy.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

So Ambrose beat Riley at a Raw house show. Maybe he's gonna debut soon, had his first match since mid june.


----------



## krai999

Juelz Ventura™ said:


> Just been looking at some Videos on Youtube, I can't wait for this guy to debut, I now know why most people love this guy.


have you looked up jon moxley those ones are even better


----------



## RDEvans

Wsupden said:


> So Ambrose beat Riley at a Raw house show. Maybe he's gonna debut soon, had his first match since mid june.


It makes you wonder why ambrose has not appeared since mid june , maybe he suffered an injury of some sort and WWE didn't want us to know


----------



## Kratosx23

As if they could stop it? They can't keep ANYTHING hidden these days, we know everything except what times these guys take a shit.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Wsupden said:


> So Ambrose beat Riley at a Raw house show. Maybe he's gonna debut soon, had his first match since mid june.


Meh, hes been having dark matches on RAW for a while now. Not sure why they stopped in July, but hes been touring with them for a while now.


----------



## DBizzle

What finisher do you think Dean will use once he hits TV? Anyone know?


----------



## Kane>All

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTMvc7iQJXA
His latest promo at RAW's Live Tour.


----------



## -Skullbone-

x78 said:


> That's a good point. I think it's much more likely that they will expect people to hate Sandow simply because he is intelligent, just as they expected people to hate Del Rio simply because he claimed to be rich and didn't really give him any other unlikeable traits. I put it down to McMahon being out of touch and not understanding vitriol directed towards himself. Ambrose should be different, since his character has a lot more depth and grounding than Sandow's.


I wouldn't say it's as much about the 'depth' of Ambrose's character in comparison to Sandow's, but moreso the qualities of the latter personality that may be interpreted as being positive. You'll see so much love for Sandow around here and throughout a range other media outlets like Youtube. That's undoubtedly a sign that he's starting to get over and that's great. My concern is that fans will start 'enjoying' his act (yeah, yeah. Entertainment and all that) to the point where he won't fulfil his heel role properly. And that's not so much his somewhat-humorous antics, but moreso his intellectualism which most people value as a positive trait. It may get to the point where older audiences look past his narcissistic handing of abilities and cheer him when he interrupts awful segments.

Both characters have different foundations so there's little reason to compare. There are high hopes for both Ambrose and Sandow, with the latter looking likely to possess one of the most fleshed-out character models in recent memory. Hopefully they inject a bit of depth into Ambrose as well, such as him constantly referencing his checkered background and not just mere mentions via commentary. I do feel that they're on the right path in Sandow's case with his exhibited nasty streak and 'martyrdom.' They need to make it a priority to turn that viciousness *back* on the audience at some point. Include them as part of the act as he talks about his crusade and preach *intolerance*. Break away from being a 'schtick performer' that entertains to someone more hatable so his rival faces will have near unanimous support from the majority.


----------



## CM Jewels

Juelz Ventura™ said:


> Just been looking at some Videos on Youtube, I can't wait for this guy to debut, I now know why most people love this guy.


Props to you for doing your homework instead of every other person who stumbles in here on their highhorse and acts as if they can't YouTube a damn promo or two.



Kane>All said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTMvc7iQJXA
> His latest promo at RAW's Live Tour.



THE GOD.


----------



## Ray

Those "What" chants are insanely annoying. Complete turn off.


----------



## -Skullbone-

^^He did well against them in that promo.

Nicely done, Dean ol' boy. Love the contemptuous facial expressions he threw out to mock the crowd at the end.


----------



## Kingleviathan

Kane>All said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTMvc7iQJXA
> His latest promo at RAW's Live Tour.


That was one of the worst promo's I've ever heard, he sounded like a teenager who's failing english and at times can barely be understood. I don't know what it is that has caused people in this thread to give him so much praise but it certainly isn't this promo. 

For those wondering about why he hasn't debuted yet, I can only assume it's because WWE is trying to improve his promo skills before allowing him to debut on Superstars or NXT.


----------



## -Skullbone-

Well, that also may be the quality of the camera recorder and where it was in the crowd. 

You've seen other promos of his, yes?


----------



## gohel50

The "what" chants are going to ruin him.


----------



## Kingleviathan

-Skullbone- said:


> Well, that also may be the quality of the camera recorder and where it was in the crowd.
> 
> You've seen other promos of his, yes?


A few, his voice is the same in them as well and whilst there's nothing wrong with getting into your character he has clearly taken it too far.


----------



## -Skullbone-

Kingleviathan said:


> A few, his voice is the same in them as well and whilst there's nothing wrong with getting into your character he has clearly taken it too far.


Based on what? I can hear him perfectly fine and many others can as well.

His grating, guttural tone is important to his heel persona.


----------



## Kingleviathan

-Skullbone- said:


> Based on what? I can hear him perfectly fine and many others can as well.
> 
> His grating, guttural tone is important to his heel persona.


There's nothing wrong with the tone, it's just that he's taking it too far, or maybe that's just the best he can do. I assume he's suppose to sound like a loose cannon, instead he sounds like he's mentally challenged and that's not something you want for a serious character.


----------



## -Skullbone-

Kingleviathan said:


> There's nothing wrong with the tone, it's just that he's taking it too far, or maybe that's just the best he can do. I assume he's suppose to sound like a loose cannon, instead he sounds like he's mentally challenged and that's not something you want for a serious character.


Mentally challenged? As in his long drawls and nasally squealing?

If they utilise him as they were in FCW he will be taken quite seriously. Guy sounds like a unhinged, sociopathic spastic. In an era where most heels are given limited range I'd say that's a good way to distinguish yourself in a positive way (or negative in a heel's case).


----------



## Alex

-Skullbone- said:


> I wouldn't say it's as much about the 'depth' of Ambrose's character in comparison to Sandow's, but moreso the qualities of the latter personality that may be interpreted as being positive. You'll see so much love for Sandow around here and throughout a range other media outlets like Youtube. That's undoubtedly a sign that he's starting to get over and that's great. My concern is that fans will start 'enjoying' his act (yeah, yeah. Entertainment and all that) to the point where he won't fulfil his heel role properly. And that's not so much his somewhat-humorous antics, but moreso his intellectualism which most people value as a positive trait. It may get to the point where older audiences look past his narcissistic handing of abilities and cheer him when he interrupts awful segments.


This is pretty much guaranteed to happen in the world of Professional Wrestling at this point in time, especially in the IWC, where I like to think as a whole we appreciate good talent whether they're portraying a heel or face persona. My point is that Professional Wrestling isn't as black and white as it used to be, in the age of the internet and with "Smarks" attending live events, heels are going to get cheered if they're doing a superb job at being entertaining. It's not as simple as good versus bad guy with fans cheering and booing respectively anymore, it's a much more diverse audience these days and that is something that wrestlers have to try and balance correctly when performing. But yeah, if you're doing a damn entertaining job, whether heel or face, a portion of the audience is going to cheer you regardless, it's something that can't really be helped.


----------



## -Skullbone-

Alex said:


> This is pretty much guaranteed to happen in the world of Professional Wrestling at this point in time, especially in the IWC, where I like to think as a whole we appreciate good talent whether they're portraying a heel or face persona. My point is that Professional Wrestling isn't as black and white as it used to be, in the age of the internet and with "Smarks" attending live events, heels are going to get cheered if they're doing a superb job at being entertaining. It's not as simple as good versus bad guy with fans cheering and booing respectively anymore, it's a much more diverse audience these days and that is something that wrestlers have to try and balance correctly when performing. But yeah, if you're doing a damn entertaining job, whether heel or face, a portion of the audience is going to cheer you regardless, it's something that can't really be helped.


I agree, although it's something the company cannot resign itself to. Frankly, it's something we shouldn't resign ourselves to either. You can boo and cheer who you want, but the heel's primary objective is to get the crowd to hate him/her and help garner support for his/her opponent. Cheering the heel undermines the world of kayfabe in many cases so it's up to the quality, or 'despicability', of the heel's character to remind smarks of their fresh-eyed days as marks.


----------



## Alex

-Skullbone- said:


> I agree, although it's something the company cannot resign itself to. Frankly, it's something we shouldn't resign ourselves to either. You can boo and cheer who you want, but the heel's primary objective is to get the crowd to hate him/her and help garner support for his/her opponent. Cheering the heel undermines the world of kayfabe in many cases so it's up to the quality, or 'despicability', of the heel's character to remind smarks of their fresh-eyed days as marks.


I think the PG era is a big restraint in terms of getting over as a real heel. I mean, you mention "despicability" like it's an easy thing to achieve in the current WWE environment. Of course to children it might be, but more importantly to the "Smarks" it's damn near impossible. Lets take this forum for example, the demographic on here must be in the 16-35 age range, with PG programming it's going to be extremely difficult for a heel to actual shock us and I mean literally shock us, not to the point where we begin to despise them anyway. The only way a wrestler is going to get legitimate heat as a heel (with the Smarks) is if they're bad, if they're so bad that people want to turn the television off every time they make an appearance, now that is going to garner heat, not the right heat though.


----------



## -Skullbone-

Alex said:


> I think the PG era is a big restraint in terms of getting over as a real heel. I mean, you mention "despicability" like it's an easy thing to achieve in the current WWE environment. Of course to children it might be, but more importantly to the "Smarks" it's damn near impossible. Lets take this forum for example, the demographic on here must be in the 16-35 age range, with PG programming it's going to be extremely difficult for a heel to actual shock us and I mean literally shock us, not to the point where we begin to despise them anyway. The only way a wrestler is going to get legitimate heat as a heel (with the Smarks) is if they're bad, if they're so bad that people want to turn the television off every time they make an appearance, now that is going to garner heat, not the right heat though.


All that depends on how much one is to rate the importance of the 'smark' demographic. Not saying they don't play a factor, but they are not the key market for good reason. I'll play along, regardless of all that.

We aren't all that different to the casuals aside from the fact we stick by the product. That means we're people as well, and as people we have our preferences and dislikes. If a character plays to our dislikes, granted it has to be convincingly played, then by all likelihood we grow disdain for them (and vice versa on all counts with face characters). During my occasional lurking about I've come across heaps of comments talking about how they wanted, say, Booker T to overcome that dastardly Cody Rhodes after what he was put through earlier that night, or how much of an irritating twit Daniel Bryan is. Some souls are harder to shake than others, yes, but the remnants of fresh-eyed 'markism' still lingers about these hallways. 

Now, as smarks, we should be mature enough to recognise the talent of the performer when playing a character and separate them accordingly. That may take the magic out of it but judging from some complaints and poster attitudes that feeling has long gone. Yet they still persist with this place and persisting with this product. *Smarks aren't the immovable force of anti-fandom many paint them to be*. See them as movie goers; in this case, the 16-35 age bracket you suggest this forum's made up of. They want to be entertained and yes, even moved, but they need something that's more acquired to their taste or else they'll question it. 

I'm not going to get into X-Pac heat as that's a smouldering mess of subjectivism that doesn't need further elaboration. 

Interesting to note you used the word 'shock' to illustrate what needs to be done to move smark audiences. Taking that word literally (which is what I assumed you meant), the element of 'shock' is a crucial one in helping get a character over, although those sort of impactful transitions are best utilised in small doses when in competent hands. They are critical junctures that are intended to stand out and instantly remembered above all else in regards to characters/stories/programs. Even if professional wrestling is mostly a soapie, a key reason that stories/programs of such nature get panned in Western culture is because they're one track and used so frequently as twists that the whole notion is watered down into a weak fart. 

I agree with you that this current era has made things pretty listless and run-of-the-mill. That isn't so much an inditement on the PG rating, however, but more the safety nets that the company have put out to preserve their delicate image in modern culture. That doesn't mean notions of raw hatred and passion from the stands can not still resonate occasionally. That Brock Lesnar-John Cena match was received so positively because it was something so unusual and surreal to us and many others. This loathable behemoth in Lesnar, having returned from UFC and making us question the validity of his latest comeback, viciously takes apart the main face of the company in John Cena and reduces him to a quaking mess for the most part. If things are written well enough, such as what hopefully will become of Ambrose and looks to be doing so with Sandow, then there's more reason for us to become invested enough to cheer or boo them loudly enough that we may as well be in the football grandstands. 

And if you want to get down to it, there's nothing really "important" about appeasing the IWC. Truthfully, we mostly consist of a bunch of fickle, know-it-all, pencil neck marks that lack self-awareness. Most of us come onto sites like these to protest against the 'quality' of WWE products which, as most know, has always consisted of Jerry Springer-esque entertainment, yet will still continue to tune in because of habit or 'loyalty' (both of which are such pathetic, jellyfish excuses in my book). It's funny when we debate taste when, in actuality, there is very little of that in "sports entertainment."


----------



## Alex

Brilliant post.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

People are never satisified and they always want more, it's a human trait that just applies to wrestling in this case. The last heel that made me legitimately hate them was the greatest heel of all time in HHH. That was because I was a lot younger but growing up, I realized how special of a character he was able to play, and since then no one has come close. If they want people to truly boo and get a heel over, they need either a face that the people want to see win, or a heel that the people want to see get their ass kicked. Right now, we have neither. We have John Cena, who is hated by many, we have CM Punk, who knows what he is now, and then we fall off even more.

Ambrose is special, but I just don't think that the masses will be able to allow him to shine the way he deserves, just because if he does an amazing job at being a heel, he will get cheered. Damien Sandow is someone I think we should all keep our eyes on though, he's fuckin' amazing.


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol this whole Ambrose situation reminds of when Brodus' debut was held off for months and everyone around here was anticipating it, then when he finally debuted it was a big smack in the face to everyone who was anticipating it. Not saying thats gonna happen to Ambrose he's far too talented for that, but i could just imagine the shit storm that would come down around here if he came out with an over the top ridiculous gimmick like Brodus.


----------



## Kratosx23

> For those wondering about why he hasn't debuted yet, I can only assume it's because WWE is trying to improve his promo skills before allowing him to debut on Superstars or NXT.


Right, the best mic worker on the FCW/NXT roster is being held back to work on his promos.


----------



## Shazayum

I don't know, I've watched his promos and he's good but not, in my opinion, good enough to "Save the WWE" or something like that. Wade Barrett and Bray Wyatt are still better in my opinion.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

-Skullbone- said:


> All that depends on how much one is to rate the importance of the 'smark' demographic. Not saying they don't play a factor, but they are not the key market for good reason. I'll play along, regardless of all that.
> 
> We aren't all that different to the casuals aside from the fact we stick by the product. That means we're people as well, and as people we have our preferences and dislikes. If a character plays to our dislikes, granted it has to be convincingly played, then by all likelihood we grow disdain for them (and vice versa on all counts with face characters). During my occasional lurking about I've come across heaps of comments talking about how they wanted, say, Booker T to overcome that dastardly Cody Rhodes after what he was put through earlier that night, or how much of an irritating twit Daniel Bryan is. Some souls are harder to shake than others, yes, but the remnants of fresh-eyed 'markism' still lingers about these hallways.
> 
> Now, as smarks, we should be mature enough to recognise the talent of the performer when playing a character and separate them accordingly. That may take the magic out of it but judging from some complaints and poster attitudes that feeling has long gone. Yet they still persist with this place and persisting with this product. *Smarks aren't the immovable force of anti-fandom many paint them to be*. See them as movie goers; in this case, the 16-35 age bracket you suggest this forum's made up of. They want to be entertained and yes, even moved, but they need something that's more acquired to their taste or else they'll question it.
> 
> I'm not going to get into X-Pac heat as that's a smouldering mess of subjectivism that doesn't need further elaboration.
> 
> Interesting to note you used the word 'shock' to illustrate what needs to be done to move smark audiences. Taking that word literally (which is what I assumed you meant), the element of 'shock' is a crucial one in helping get a character over, although those sort of impactful transitions are best utilised in small doses when in competent hands. They are critical junctures that are intended to stand out and instantly remembered above all else in regards to characters/stories/programs. Even if professional wrestling is mostly a soapie, a key reason that stories/programs of such nature get panned in Western culture is because they're one track and used so frequently as twists that the whole notion is watered down into a weak fart.
> 
> I agree with you that this current era has made things pretty listless and run-of-the-mill. That isn't so much an inditement on the PG rating, however, but more the safety nets that the company have put out to preserve their delicate image in modern culture. That doesn't mean notions of raw hatred and passion from the stands can not still resonate occasionally. That Brock Lesnar-John Cena match was received so positively because it was something so unusual and surreal to us and many others. This loathable behemoth in Lesnar, having returned from UFC and making us question the validity of his latest comeback, viciously takes apart the main face of the company in John Cena and reduces him to a quaking mess for the most part. If things are written well enough, such as what hopefully will become of Ambrose and looks to be doing so with Sandow, then there's more reason for us to become invested enough to cheer or boo them loudly enough that we may as well be in the football grandstands.
> 
> And if you want to get down to it, there's nothing really "important" about appeasing the IWC. Truthfully, we mostly consist of a bunch of fickle, know-it-all, pencil neck marks that lack self-awareness. Most of us come onto sites like these to protest against the 'quality' of WWE products which, as most know, has always consisted of Jerry Springer-esque entertainment, yet will still continue to tune in because of habit or 'loyalty' (both of which are such pathetic, jellyfish excuses in my book). It's funny when we debate taste when, in actuality, there is very little of that in "sports entertainment."


Think I see what you're saying in that first part. I admire DB's talents, but I am a huge fan of AJ, he was getting some good heat from me because of the way he was treating her. You could tell that even thou DB was getting the smarks on his side, he was doing his job as a "heel" making sure that he got heat.


----------



## Kratosx23

SummerLove said:


> I don't know, I've watched his promos and he's good but not, in my opinion, good enough to "Save the WWE" or something like that. Wade Barrett and Bray Wyatt are still better in my opinion.


Well, nobody is gonna "save the WWE" because Vince is too stuck in his family friendly approach, which is pretty damn dumb when their corporate website even says 74% of their audience are adults. 

Bray Wyatt is not as good as Ambrose. He's absolutely #2 in FCW, but he's not as good as Dean. Sandow challenged him when he was in FCW, and imo beats him on mic skills, not by a landslide, but I'd favor him. Not as good as Barrett, definately, but he'll certainly accomplish more because he doesn't have certain factors holding him down *cough*English*cough*.


----------



## Xist2inspire

You know what I like about Ambrose? He has this same "You're not going to hold me down with this BS booking" quality that Punk has. Remember how even when WWE tried to do nearly everything in their power to bury Punk, he'd always come up with at least one thing that made you stop and say, "Whoa, that was pretty awesome?" Ambrose looks to have that same ability. So many "superstars" nowadays will only be as good as they're booked. Even the young guys, like Rollins, Ohno, Cesaro, Wyatt, etc. will only be as good as their booking. Hell, even stars like HHH and Cena have this air of, "If Vince didn't push us to the point of nausea, we'd still be midcarders." But Ambrose has a different vibe about him, a WCW/ECW Steve Austin vibe. It's just something about Ambrose that says, "Screw your stupid booking, if you give me so much as an inch, I'll take a goddamn mile. I _dare_ you mofos to try and bury me."

That's the exact same attitude that made CM Punk a star.


----------



## True Heel

This guy sucks I just what him to come and people too see how bad Ambrose is.
Ambrose is nowhere near having the mic skills of Bo Dallas.
Dallas < Ambrose


----------



## imonaplain

True Heel said:


> This guy sucks I just what him to come and people too see how bad Ambrose is.
> Ambrose is nowhere near having the mic skills of Bo Dallas.
> Dallas < Ambrose


Dallas > Ambrose*


----------



## Kratosx23

True Heel said:


> Ambrose is nowhere near having the mic skills of Bo Dallas.
> Dallas < Ambrose


You know, the ironic thing is, you're actually right. Ambrose's mic skills are nowhere near Bo Dallas's, because Ambrose's are great and Bo's are shit.


----------



## TD Stinger

True Heel said:


> This guy sucks I just what him to come and people too see how bad Ambrose is.
> Ambrose is nowhere near having the mic skills of Bo Dallas.
> Dallas < Ambrose


"Dallas < Ambrose"? You must have seen the light while you were writing your comment and realized Ambrose was better. 

The only thing Dallas has over Ambrose is being a better natural athlete. But better mic skills? Please. I don't hate Dallas, but saying he has better mic skills is ridiculous.

On an unrelated note, I'm not expecting Ambrose to debut tonight. Wouldn't be smart since Summerslam is two weeks away and he would just get lost in the build up. So, I won't be disappointed if he doesn't show up tonight. But, perhaps my wild theory will continue tonight. Remember last week when Sheamus said to Josh Matthews "You alright man? You look nervous this week." after his interview? It seemed weird. It didn't sound like Sheamus went off script and it didn't sound like a backstage rib. It was just a weird segment. Do I honestly believe it meant anything? No. But if something weird happens again tonight, something is up. And that something may be Ambrose.


----------



## Shazayum

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, nobody is gonna "save the WWE" because Vince is too stuck in his family friendly approach, which is pretty damn dumb when their corporate website even says 74% of their audience are adults.
> 
> Bray Wyatt is not as good as Ambrose. He's absolutely #2 in FCW, but he's not as good as Dean. Sandow challenged him when he was in FCW, and imo beats him on mic skills, not by a landslide, but I'd favor him. Not as good as Barrett, definately, but he'll certainly accomplish more because he doesn't have certain factors holding him down *cough*English*cough*.


Barrett does have size on Ambrose. Ambrose isn't exactly the most dominant-looking superstar out there, although I guess with Daniel Bryan's and CM Punk's success, Vince is more willing to give the more "normal" looking people more chances.


----------



## El_Absoluto

True Heel said:


> Dallas < Ambrose


This is the definition of a fucking awful fail


----------



## Chicago Warrior

True Heel said:


> This guy sucks I just what him to come and people too see how bad Ambrose is.
> Ambrose is nowhere near having the mic skills of Bo Dallas.
> Dallas < Ambrose


At least you recognize that Dean Ambrose has better and vast superior mic skills than Bo Dallas.


----------



## krai999

El_Absoluto said:


> This is the definition of a fucking awful fail


you know that ambrose's mic skills are light years ahead of bo's right?


----------



## TD Stinger

Well, lets see if tonight my wild theory continues. Last week, after Josh Matthews had interviewed Sheamus, Sheamus asked him "You alright man? You're looking nervous this week." It was just weird to watch. I didn't sound like Sheamus went off script. It didn't sound like a backstage rib. So why did Sheamus say that? Well, what if this somehow involves Ambrose. Say tonight and the next few weeks, the trend continues. People being nervous, guys being taking out, locker rooms trashed, etc. A few video packages later and Ambrose debuts.

Now do I honestly believe what I just wrote? Not really. I doubt that odd segment w/ Sheamus and Matthews meant anything. Again, just a wild theory.

Whether or not my theory is true or not, Ambrose won't and shouldn't debut until after Summerslam. He would get lost in the hype of WWE's 2nd biggest PPV of the year. Ambrose is great, but there is no room for a guy who is still unproven in front of a WWE audience and on national television on a Summerslam card.


----------



## True Heel

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You know, the ironic thing is, you're actually right. Ambrose's mic skills are nowhere near Bo Dallas's, because Ambrose's are great and Bo's are shit.


You keep believing that in your own fantasy world because like I said what I state about Bo Dallas is facts.


----------



## TD Stinger

True Heel said:


> Dallas < Ambrose





True Heel said:


> You keep believing that in your own fantasy world because like I said what I state about Bo Dallas *is facts*.


OK literally, how old are you? Please learn to spell and understand how to actually lose symbols before stating your opinions.


----------



## Kratosx23

LOL, not even worth giving a proper response to.



SummerLove said:


> Barrett does have size on Ambrose. Ambrose isn't exactly the most dominant-looking superstar out there, although I guess with Daniel Bryan's and CM Punk's success, Vince is more willing to give the more "normal" looking people more chances.


Size doesn't matter anymore. I don't remember the last time a big guy got pushed on nothing but size. I guess Tensai if you want to count him, before his push flopped and they buried him, but I think that's more because Undertaker likes him, and they wanted to give him a reward for his prior years of work in WWE, just like they do with most veterans. Before that, you have to go all the way back to Khali and Vladimir Kozlov, but even at that, Kozlov was never going to be world champion, he was just getting the typical monster push to job out to the top guy, so it's kind of a moot point.

Barrett could be fucking 8 feet tall and it wouldn't matter. He's English, in Vince's world, that means he's a permanent midcarder who'll get no world titles.


----------



## TD Stinger

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Barrett could be fucking 8 feet tall and it wouldn't matter. He's English, in Vince's world, that means he's a permanent midcarder who'll get no world titles.


??? Vince wont make Barrett World Champ b/c he's English? This term gets thrown around a lot, but this literally may be the dumbest thing I've ever read.

Of course, I'm not suprised. This is coming from a guy who hates Vince. He hates Vince even though he is the reason there is a WWE, meaning he is the reason there is a Wrestling Forum, meaning he is the reason that he can come on the internet and voice his opinions.


----------



## Kratosx23

TD Stinger said:


> ??? Vince wont make Barrett World Champ b/c he's English? This term gets thrown around a lot, but this literally may be the dumbest thing I've ever read.
> 
> Of course, I'm not suprised. This is coming from a guy who hates Vince. He hates Vince even though he is the reason there is a WWE, meaning he is the reason there is a Wrestling Forum, meaning he is the reason that he can come on the internet and voice his opinions.


Then you need to fucking read a lot more because it's not dumb, it's the truth. The guy's ran the company for 30 fucking years and there hasn't been even ONE English world champion, even for a day, explain that. And it's not like England has never produced anyone good, hell, we got Regal and it still wasn't enough for him. If Barrett was from another country, he'd have gotten the same push that Sheamus and Del Rio did, and you know it. There's no reason to continuously take a shit on him like they do, everything about him screams top heel in the company.

And no, I don't hate Vince, I'm a fan of Vince as a performer, I'm even a fan of Vince's overall vision for the company, because I value entertainment over straight wrestling, but he does hold people down over trivial shit like certain prejudices he has, which is why we've also never had a black WWE Champion.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Then you need to fucking read a lot more because it's not dumb, it's the truth. The guy's ran the company for 30 fucking years and there hasn't been even ONE English world champion, even for a day, explain that. And it's not like England has never produced anyone good, hell, we got Regal and it still wasn't enough for him. If Barrett was from another country, he'd have gotten the same push that Sheamus and Del Rio did, and you know it. There's no reason to continuously take a shit on him like they do, everything about him screams top heel in the company.
> 
> And no, I don't hate Vince, I'm a fan of Vince as a performer, I'm even a fan of Vince's overall vision for the company, because I value entertainment over straight wrestling, but he does hold people down over trivial shit like certain prejudices he has, which is why we've also never had a black WWE Champion.


I agree with everything 100%. Inb4 someone mentions the Rock. He's half black.


----------



## Riddle101

True Heel said:


> You keep believing that in your own fantasy world because like I said what I state about Bo Dallas is facts.


Facts are meaningless. You could use facts to prove anything that's even remotely true.


----------



## Trumpet Thief

Look at how badly William Regal was misused. That should be enough of an indication.


----------



## True Heel

This Heath Ledger wannabe will never amount too anything,if you want to be an success then don't rip off an iconic character like Heat Ledger's Joker.


----------



## Riddle101

True Heel said:


> This Heath Ledger wannabe will never amount too anything,if you want to be an success then don't rip off an iconic character like Heat Ledger's Joker.


Sting begs to differ.


----------



## CFL

True Heel said:


> This Heath Ledger wannabe will never amount too anything,if you want to be an success then don't rip off an iconic character like Heat Ledger's Joker.


Not sure if troll or just complete fucking retarded...


----------



## pberry

True Heel said:


> This Heath Ledger wannabe will never amount too anything,if you want to be an success then don't rip off an iconic character like Heat Ledger's Joker.


What about Brian Pillman? And I recall Sting attempting that gimmick too lol


----------



## CM Jewels

I love Heath Ledger and his take on The Joker, but he ripped his interpretation off of Tom Waits.

Quit being a pussy and let Dean cook.


----------



## True Heel

CFL said:


> Not sure if troll or just complete fucking retarded...


Not it's fact because Steve Austin never ripped anyone off anyone,The Rock never did too and any great from the past they did not rip anyone off.You can't be successful completely ripping off Ledger's Iconic character.


----------



## Riddle101

True Heel said:


> Not it's fact because Steve Austin never ripped anyone off anyone,The Rock never did too and any great from the past they did not rip anyone off.You can't be successful completely ripping off Ledger's Iconic character.


Heath Ledger used Tom Waits as inspiration for the character though. Ledger's Joker is a ripoff too. Either way, as long as Ambrose doesn't start wearing clown make up and a purple suit, he should be fine.


----------



## TD Stinger

Tyrion Lannister said:


> And no, I don't hate Vince, I'm a fan of Vince as a performer, I'm even a fan of Vince's overall vision for the company, because I value entertainment over straight wrestling, but he does hold people down over trivial shit like certain prejudices he has, which is why we've also never had a black WWE Champion.


I'm not going to argue about your opinions as Vince as a performer. No one can. One of the greatest villains of all time. But you agree w/ his overall vision of the company? Aren't you the same person that called him a senile mental patient? The same guy who said his ideals were moronic? In fact, here is the quote: 



> No, it revolves around the *moronic ideals of an angry, senile mental patient* who thinks his company revolves around a perennial fuck up who's bound to get his third strike by the end of the year.


Please. BS.



True Heel said:


> Not it's fact because Steve Austin never ripped anyone off anyone,The Rock never did too and any great from the past they did not rip anyone off.You can't be successful completely ripping off Ledger's Iconic character.


OK, first off, Ambrose has never said that he inspired his character from Heath Ledger. In fact, none of us know, what inspired his crazy gimmick. That Joker/Ambrose comparisons were created from the internet, not Ambrose. Second, I could really care less if you don't like Ambrose. Everyone has their own opinion. But seriously, you lost all credibility when you said Bo freaking Dallas had better mic skills than Ambrose. The only thing Dallas is better at than Ambrose is being a better natural athlete. That's about it.


----------



## Kratosx23

> I'm not going to argue about your opinions as Vince as a performer. No one can. One of the greatest villains of all time. But you agree w/ his overall vision of the company? Aren't you the same person that called him a senile mental patient? The same guy who said his ideals were moronic? In fact, here is the quote:


I was talking about the majority of the talent he pushes, not the direction he takes the company. You're trying to make a bridge between two completely unrelated things.

Vince McMahon is crazy. Everybody who stops working for him and then does interviews says the same thing, but that doesn't mean he doesn't have the right idea as to the direction the company should take.


----------



## Combat Analyst

Ambrose's gimmick is not based off of Joker's, just internet comparisons. His gimmick is based on his supposed life, a kid who grew up in the streets with junkie parents.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

WWE did a great job at killing the momentum he had a couple of months. Fans were chanting Ambrose on Raw and PPVs. The buzz about his debut is gone.


----------



## itssoeasy23

JoseBxNYC said:


> WWE did a great job at killing the momentum he had a couple of months. *Fans were chanting Ambrose on Raw and PPVs.* The buzz about his debut is gone.


 
:lmao


----------



## AntMan

^I'm a huge Ambrose and even I know that is BS lol.


----------



## The Mother Dragon

This is getting to the point where were not even going to have him debut.
Ambrose debuting is like me waiting for an Uncharted movie to come out,I keep on waiting and waiting and it won't ever happen.


----------



## TD Stinger

JoseBxNYC said:


> WWE did a great job at killing the momentum he had a couple of months. Fans were chanting Ambrose on Raw and PPVs. The buzz about his debut is gone.


I'm a big Ambrose fan, but that is complete BS. I have never heard a live TV crowd chanting for Ambrose. And what momentum are you talking about? The mommentum that was known by a few thousand on the internet? WWE wants to debut Ambrose and everyone else in a way that gets him over to the casual fans, not to the internet fans that already know about him. WWE doesn't care about his "internet buzz." They care about the best possible way for him to get over w/ the live crowd.


----------



## DJ2334

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Then you need to fucking read a lot more because it's not dumb, it's the truth. The guy's ran the company for 30 fucking years and there hasn't been even ONE English world champion, even for a day, explain that. And it's not like England has never produced anyone good, hell, we got Regal and it still wasn't enough for him. If Barrett was from another country, he'd have gotten the same push that Sheamus and Del Rio did, and you know it. There's no reason to continuously take a shit on him like they do, everything about him screams top heel in the company.
> 
> And no, I don't hate Vince, I'm a fan of Vince as a performer, I'm even a fan of Vince's overall vision for the company, because I value entertainment over straight wrestling, but he does hold people down over trivial shit like certain prejudices he has, which is why we've also never had a black WWE Champion.


I can tell you right now that you're going to mark out like fuck and be in complete shock soon because Barrett will win a world championship eventually. As you said, he's a top heel and he may have been fed to Cena during the whole Nexus angle, but that's not because he's from England. Just you wait, man and you can quote me right now saying that Barrett will win a world championship very soon.


----------



## Kid Kablam

Now, is Dean Ambrose a professional wrestler, or a game concept at ion storm?

At what point does he qualify as vapor ware?


----------



## CM Jewels

Kid Kablam said:


> Now, is Dean Ambrose a professional wrestler, or a game concept at ion storm?
> 
> At what point does he qualify as vapor ware?


He'll be available for consoles actually, and possible get game of the year honors.


----------



## Smoogle

DJ2334 said:


> I can tell you right now that you're going to mark out like fuck and be in complete shock soon because Barrett will win a world championship eventually. As you said, he's a top heel and he may have been fed to Cena during the whole Nexus angle, but that's not because he's from England. Just you wait, man and you can quote me right now saying that Barrett will win a world championship very soon.


He's usually wrong the majority of the time, I also see barret winning the title, he's always a guy I thought could easily get it, I am not all doom and gloom and overly dramatic about it though, if he doesn't he doesn't ... but it's more then likely he will.


----------



## RDEvans

Dean May debut the Night after SS , remember when Del Rio debuted after SS? I wish Paul Heyman was back on the creative team imagine the possiblities of how Dean could debut


----------



## southerncross412

Maybe a debut at Summerslam. Interfere in Kane vs DB. Help DB win and he can fued with Kane. But Sheen is probs gonna end up costing DB the match.

Back to Ambrose. If he was to fued with Kane he could say Kanes gone soft and now that he is now the devils favorite demon. Just an idea


----------



## Ray

237 pages. Fucking Christ.


----------



## wkdsoul

psx71 said:


> 237 pages. Fucking Christ.


Could be worse, luckily its been mod monitored, could have had god knows how many threads at a few pages each..


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

psx71 said:


> 237 pages. Fucking Christ.


Yep, and with every page goes a little bit more hope that he's gonna be on my TV anytime soon.


----------



## TD Stinger

Wsupden said:


> Yep, and with every page goes a little bit more hope that he's gonna be on my TV anytime soon.


Patience is a virtue my friend .

Even though many people are growing angrier and angrier every week he doesn't debut, it's not the right time. We're two weeks away from WWE's 2nd biggest PPV of the year. Why would they debut him weeks before a show where he just get lost in the build up? It wouldn't make sense.

I see him debuting some point after Summerslam in the fall, like Del Rio in 2010.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

If it's the Raw right after Summerslam, fine, that was how del rio came on the scene, but he got vignettes, although that was cause he was catapulted into the main event and forced down our throats. I'm fine with Ambrose not being in the ME right away, although with his talent I'm sure it won't be too long before we find him there. If he doesn't debut after Summerslam, or vignettes don't start or whatever, i'm done with this wishful thinking.


----------



## TD Stinger

Wsupden said:


> If it's the Raw right after Summerslam, fine, that was how del rio came on the scene, but he got vignettes, although that was cause he was catapulted into the main event and forced down our throats. I'm fine with Ambrose not being in the ME right away, although with his talent I'm sure it won't be too long before we find him there. If he doesn't debut after Summerslam, or vignettes don't start or whatever, i'm done with this wishful thinking.


The night after SSlam would be a good time, as some of the most watched Raws are the ones the night after a PPV, espcially one of the big four. Obviously, if it were the night after Summerslam, Ambrose would have some kind of suprise debut like coming out of the crowd or something.

Again, we just have to be patient. WWE was obviously wanted to debut him against Mick Foley, but that fell apart for one reason or another. So it's clear that Ambrose has supporters in the WWE office. He will debut in the very near future. If they wanted to hold off his debut so long, they would have just put him on NXT like they did everyone else in FCW. He will be coming soon.

The 1000th episode has passed. Raw 1001 in his hometown has passed. Raw 1000 would have been a bad place for him to debut b/c he would have been overshadowed by all of the legends. Raw 1001 would have gotten him a good pop, but he's a heel so they wouldn't want him to get a big pop. I'm not really anticipating his debut anymore. I'm just enjoying the WWE product. When it's time for Ambrose to come up, great. But I'm not going to be dissapointed every week that goes by. When he finally does make his debut or when that first vignette is aired, it will be that much better b/c I won't be expecting it.


----------



## dwiddle

I'll be so disappointed if he isn't on the roster by the time I go see Raw on November 5th. Only consolation will be if he does a dark match.


----------



## joelee_SUN

Have you guys notice Dean Ambrose has a Tout!! doesn't have video yet but shows that he'll definitely debut


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda

oooooooh Dean!!!


----------



## TheWFEffect

A W ‏@AWPromotions
Let this be a lesson to up and coming talent in the WWE don't try and be great like the Rock or Stone Cold. WWE isn't the same...

A lesson Dean Ambrose and all his fans will learn in the coming months sadly.


----------



## Commodus

southerncross412 said:


> Maybe a debut at Summerslam. Interfere in Kane vs DB. Help DB win and he can fued with Kane. But Sheen is probs gonna end up costing DB the match.
> 
> Back to Ambrose. If he was to fued with Kane he could say Kanes gone soft and now that he is now the devils favorite demon. Just an idea


I've said it once and I'll say it again, Kane is untalented. He does this whole monster gimmick, but it comes off as fake and tacky.
The guys who make it work, and yes, I'll include Ambrose in that list, cement their character via good promo work. But Kane comes across as totally fake, I mean, he is so awful I actually make a concious effort to never watch any match he's in.

Remember his feud with The Undertaker? Week after fucking week we put up with these God awful promos where, to aid his pathetic gimmick, they used red mood lighting and actually played this stupid music whilst he talked.

Everything about the guy is hokey. Guys like Ambrose, Foley, Raven, Jake Roberts, they were able to make us believe they were monsters without all those shortcuts, without being booked to look unstoppable. Ambrose needs to feud with someone who can bring something to the table, Kane can't.

I honestly believe that the only reason anyone still champions this overrated hack is because of nostalgia, you all loved his 1997 run so much it never dawned on you that he's been on a downward spiral ever since. No, you just let the past continue to dictate your opinions on the guy, I'm sick of it and if he's connected with Ambrose in ANY way, I won't watch his debut, his promos or anything else he does. Kane is useless and needs to go away, everyone he feuds with looks weaker afterwards.


----------



## Riddle101

TheWFEffect said:


> A W ‏@AWPromotions
> Let this be a lesson to up and coming talent in the WWE don't try and be great like the Rock or Stone Cold. WWE isn't the same...
> 
> A lesson Dean Ambrose and all his fans will learn in the coming months sadly.


We'll just have to wait and see but I don't think anyone expect him to be like The Rock and Stone Cold.



Commodus said:


> I've said it once and I'll say it again, Kane is untalented. He does this whole monster gimmick, but it comes off as fake and tacky.
> The guys who make it work, and yes, I'll include Ambrose in that list, cement their character via good promo work. But Kane comes across as totally fake, I mean, he is so awful I actually make a concious effort to never watch any match he's in.


I wouldn't call Kane untalented. But in reference to his monster character being fake and tacky, well each to their own I guess. Kane in the last couple of years has been pretty stale and dried out. Then again how could it be any better with all the years of mistreatment by WWE management, a glorified jobber and terrible booking.



> Remember his feud with The Undertaker? Week after fucking week we put up with these God awful promos where, to aid his pathetic gimmick, they used red mood lighting and actually played this stupid music whilst he talked.


The mood lightening and music was actually pretty unique, even if it was a bit silly. But as for the promos, some people regard those promos as arguably his best mic work in his career. I won't agree or disagree because it's all subjective, but I didn't think they were all that bad.



> Everything about the guy is hokey. Guys like Ambrose, Foley, Raven, Jake Roberts, they were able to make us believe they were monsters without all those shortcuts, without being booked to look unstoppable. Ambrose needs to feud with someone who can bring something to the table, Kane can't.


Kane admittedly is a generic monster, not much different from most big guy monster types. However monsters can come in all shapes and sizes, depending on the creator and what traits a wrestler carries. Kane in his own right can claim to be a monster because of his size and look. He fits the description of a monster from a horror movie, like Jason from Friday 13th or Leatherface from Texas Chainsaw massarce. Naturally being booked as unstoppable comes with the territory for a guy like Kane. However the difference between Kane and every other generic monster is he actually made his gimmick work unlike a lot of them which don't really work out as planned.



> I honestly believe that the only reason anyone still champions this overrated hack is because of nostalgia, you all loved his 1997 run so much it never dawned on you that he's been on a downward spiral ever since. No, you just let the past continue to dictate your opinions on the guy, I'm sick of it and if he's connected with Ambrose in ANY way, I won't watch his debut, his promos or anything else he does. Kane is useless and needs to go away, everyone he feuds with looks weaker afterwards.


Actually it's been apparent to me for a long time that Kane's career was terrible, and a joke. However in my defense of Kane, Kane 1997-2003 was great. Even with all the shitty storylines and tag teams he was in he was still a beast to watch. I suppose some might still like him for nostalgic purposes but true fans continue to support a wrestler no matter what, he has a dedicated fanbase.

Personally I don't really care if he retires tomorrow, he's just like Big Show now. But I won't say him being in WWE is unjustified either. He's a vetern, and can still be of use in putting people over because a win over Kane still means something.


----------



## southerncross412

Commodus said:


> I've said it once and I'll say it again, Kane is untalented. He does this whole monster gimmick, but it comes off as fake and tacky.
> The guys who make it work, and yes, I'll include Ambrose in that list, cement their character via good promo work. But Kane comes across as totally fake, I mean, he is so awful I actually make a concious effort to never watch any match he's in.
> 
> Remember his feud with The Undertaker? Week after fucking week we put up with these God awful promos where, to aid his pathetic gimmick, they used red mood lighting and actually played this stupid music whilst he talked.
> 
> Everything about the guy is hokey. Guys like Ambrose, Foley, Raven, Jake Roberts, they were able to make us believe they were monsters without all those shortcuts, without being booked to look unstoppable. Ambrose needs to feud with someone who can bring something to the table, Kane can't.
> 
> I honestly believe that the only reason anyone still champions this overrated hack is because of nostalgia, you all loved his 1997 run so much it never dawned on you that he's been on a downward spiral ever since. No, you just let the past continue to dictate your opinions on the guy, I'm sick of it and if he's connected with Ambrose in ANY way, I won't watch his debut, his promos or anything else he does. Kane is useless and needs to go away, everyone he feuds with looks weaker afterwards.


Yes Kane is a little over the hill but ^he does usually put over young and upcoming talent that's why I suggested Kane. 

Foley bitched out. Marella is probably feuding with Cesaro by the look of things. So who else is there for him to fued with?

Ps I still haven't forgiven Kane for burying Ryder.


----------



## Commodus

I will concede that I can _almost_ tolerate him more than the Big Show. Because at least Kane isn't being shoved down our throats and his promos, no matter how tacky and fake, don't revolve around the same tired idea.
Seriously, go look at each one of Big Show's heel turns and I guarentee that in every one of his interminable promos you'll find something to the effect of _I'm a big scary giant_. Every - fucking - time.

And it bugs me, because eventually Ambrose is going to come up against these kinds of stale, overpushed guys and just be expected to look weak. I love WWE, but when talented guys are constantly upstaged by nonentities like Kane and Big Show it makes me want to vomit.
Honestly, Punk being anywhere near Big Show has turned me off the character entirely. The same will happen if Ambrose is paired with Kane.

Would you believe that I actually preferred Issac Yankem to the Kane character? At least it was fun.


----------



## legendkiller316

Would people prefer Ambrose to have vignettes? Or would you prefer to be totally surprised when he turns up? Personally, the latter. But the guy cuts such a damn good promo, maybe hearing from him before he turns up would be good too.

Either way wish they'd HURRY UP with it.


----------



## Riddle101

legendkiller316 said:


> Would people prefer Ambrose to have vignettes? Or would you prefer to be totally surprised when he turns up? Personally, the latter. But the guy cuts such a damn good promo, maybe hearing from him before he turns up would be good too.
> 
> Either way wish they'd HURRY UP with it.


If he's booked as a loose cannon, then i'd rather he debut in a surprising manner. Not specifically randomly interfering in a match or something. But just something unpredictable. I think vignettes would take away from his unpredictable nature because it would be quite predictable.


----------



## TD Stinger

Commodus said:


> I've said it once and I'll say it again, Kane is untalented. He does this whole monster gimmick, but it comes off as fake and tacky.
> The guys who make it work, and yes, I'll include Ambrose in that list, cement their character via good promo work. But Kane comes across as totally fake, I mean, he is so awful I actually make a concious effort to never watch any match he's in.
> 
> Remember his feud with The Undertaker? Week after fucking week we put up with these God awful promos where, to aid his pathetic gimmick, they used red mood lighting and actually played this stupid music whilst he talked.
> 
> Everything about the guy is hokey. Guys like Ambrose, Foley, Raven, Jake Roberts, they were able to make us believe they were monsters without all those shortcuts, without being booked to look unstoppable. Ambrose needs to feud with someone who can bring something to the table, Kane can't.
> 
> I honestly believe that the only reason anyone still champions this overrated hack is because of nostalgia, you all loved his 1997 run so much it never dawned on you that he's been on a downward spiral ever since. No, you just let the past continue to dictate your opinions on the guy, I'm sick of it and if he's connected with Ambrose in ANY way, I won't watch his debut, his promos or anything else he does. Kane is useless and needs to go away, everyone he feuds with looks weaker afterwards.


1. Kane's promo work in 2010 was some of the best in his career.
2. Kane is one of the best big men workers in WWE history. The guy is one of the strongest guys in the company while still being a one of the more agile big men you will ever see.
3. So the fact that he he has had a good spot on the roster for 15 years means his career has been in a downward spiral? Please. 
4. Kane was given a character to work w/ and has done wonders w/ it. Why would he still be in WWE for 15 years if he sucks as much as you say he does it?
5. Have his matches w/ Punk, Bryan, Cena, Orton, Sheamus sucked recently. If you say, then you obviously set your standards too high.
6. Kane's not a monster? He's 7ft tall. Whether you think so or not, he looks more like a monster than anyone you mentioned. Plus, he plays the monster character to perfection w/ his manneurisms and his actions.


Keeping w/ Kane, I think he would be the perfect first opponent for Ambrose. Would the matches be five star classics. No, but the storytelling and the promos would be cool. I would like to see a story where Ambrose debuts and goes right after Kane. Going w/ the guy I just responded to, Ambrose would accuse Kane of not being a real monster. That he only thinks he is a monster b/c he's 7ft tall and 300 pounds. Ambrose would state that he is a real monster b/c of his mind. In the next few weeks, Ambrose would begin to stalk Kane, trying to scare him. This all leads to a PPV match where Kane puts Ambrose over, Or somekind of DQ finish and Ambrose goes over on a later date.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

Aj should debut him as a ex boyfriend of hers or somethin along those lines and have him feud with a developing face bryan


----------



## itssoeasy23

Riddle101 said:


> If he's booked as a loose cannon, then i'd rather he debut in a surprising manner. Not specifically randomly interfering in a match or something. But just something unpredictable. I think vignettes would take away from his unpredictable nature because it would be quite predictable.


There is a way they could have him have vignettes as a loose cannon. They can do my idea, and use tout to get him over. Have him make these weird video's like he's "coming to change the WWE landscape," and "the WWE better be ready." They should even mention the video's, just keep playing them every week with the other tout video's. That way, he get's over but not the natural way. Instead he's using a different platform to get himself noticed. Have that play out for a few weeks. Than eventually WWE could notice and comment on the video's, just to get a much larger group of people to notice him. Than have a video saying he'll be there next week. 

Or, they could have him have video's where he has a handheld camera. I've always had a thought of them having him do video's similar to the video where The Joker has the fake Batman hostage.


----------



## TheAmericanDragon!

I can't wait for this guy to debut.


----------



## El_Absoluto

THA_WRESTER said:


> Aj should debut him as a ex boyfriend of hers or somethin along those lines and have him feud with a developing face bryan


Dont think DB is turning face anytime soon.


----------



## krai999

this guy was only 22 when he had cut this promo. He's really that damn good if he isn't restricted. A modern day piper reincarnated right here. What we saw yesterday shows that that piper's mic skills are dead


----------



## Striketeam

This guy is being wasted. I hope WWE releases him before they ruin his career and then he is hired by TNA.


----------



## Kratosx23

Striketeam said:


> This guy is being wasted. I hope WWE releases him before they ruin his career and then he is hired by TNA.


What? You hope they release him, before they ruin his career and then he's hired by TNA? Where the fuck do you think he's going to go if he gets fired from WWE? TNA. Talk about not making sense. 

I understand everybody wants to see him now, and so do I, but come on, he's 26. I don't know why they haven't debuted him yet but let's at least wait until he gets called up to determine that he's been wasted.


----------



## DesolationRow

Just wanted to say, to *Warrior*... I disagreed with you about him being a fall debut back about three months ago, but I must now say that you were indeed right. 

Barrett is likely to return right after Summerslam, and we just had the returns of Mysterio and Orton in the last few weeks.

It's probably for the best that Ambrose doesn't debut until _at least_ the September 3rd Raw from Chicago. Maybe even after Night of Champions. 

Most disheartening thing is how Foley has apparently nixed the entire storyline that was going to launch Ambrose, so I'm guessing WWE creative is still working on his debut. At least they don't have John Laurinaitis teasing it every week before he shows up as a dancing dinosaur.


----------



## Emperor DC

Tyrion Lannister said:


> What? You hope they release him, before they ruin his career and then he's hired by TNA? Where the fuck do you think he's going to go if he gets fired from WWE? TNA. Talk about not making sense.
> 
> I understand everybody wants to see him now, and so do I, but come on, he's 26. I don't know why they haven't debuted him yet but let's at least wait until he gets called up to determine that he's been wasted.


Pyro talking down someone who's jumping to conclusions.

Boy, I've seen it all now.


----------



## Alex

Striketeam said:


> This guy is being wasted. I hope WWE releases him before they ruin his career and then he is hired by TNA.


Being wasted? He's still in developmental refining his craft to fit the WWE style. For fucks sake, talk about jumping to conclusions. Some people need to learn to wait and be patient.


----------



## TD Stinger

Striketeam said:


> This guy is being wasted. I hope WWE releases him before they ruin his career and then he is hired by TNA.


Yeah, have him go to TNA and have him fade into obscurity. That's not a knock on TNA. But WWE is much more known than TNA is outside of the wrestling fans world. Wait until he gets to the main roster to say he's being wasted.



DesolationRow said:


> Just wanted to say, to *Warrior*... I disagreed with you about him being a fall debut back about three months ago, but I must now say that you were indeed right.
> 
> Barrett is likely to return right after Summerslam, and we just had the returns of Mysterio and Orton in the last few weeks.
> 
> It's probably for the best that Ambrose doesn't debut until _at least_ the September 3rd Raw from Chicago. Maybe even after Night of Champions.
> 
> Most disheartening thing is how Foley has apparently nixed the entire storyline that was going to launch Ambrose, so I'm guessing WWE creative is still working on his debut. At least they don't have John Laurinaitis teasing it every week before he shows up as a dancing dinosaur.


I think WWE would have debuted Ambrose by now if the Foley Angle had stuck. But, for whatever reason, it was dropped and that left WWE to come up w/ a new plan. 

B/c of that, WWE is smart to wait until after Summerslam to debut him. I love Ambrose, but he is still unproven in front of a WWE audience and on national TV. Why debut a guy that will just get lost in the hype and build up Summerslam aka WWE's 2nd biggest PPV of the year? It wouldn't be smart. The 1000th episode has come and gone. Going into the episode, I thought it would be a great place to debut Ambrose. But after watching it, I was dead wrong. He would have been completely overshadowed by the returning legends. Point is, it's time to look to the future.

Post Summerslam is kind of like Post Wrestlemania. Both events have a lot of build up and hype, there is a lot of buzz from the aftermath, and eventually the WWE product enters a lull period afterwards. Those lull periods are the perfect time to debut new stars b/c they don't get lost in the build up of a big event. Now, it's Ambrose's turn.

You're talking about debuting him in Chicago. I would love to see that just b/c of the great (and somewhat smarky) crowd. He would probably get a big reaction of cheers. But he's a heel. So WWE wouldn't want him to get cheered in his debut.

I say he makes his debut in September or Ocotber. Some fans get so pissed and say "they don't care about Ambrose" and "they'll just wait until after Mania." Believe me, if they wanted to wait that long, they would just put him on NXT. Let the Summerslam aftermath buzz cool off, and then debut Ambrose when no one is expecting it.

W/ all that being said, I hope when he does debut, his first feud is w/ Kane.


----------



## Striketeam

Tyrion Lannister said:


> What? You hope they release him, before they ruin his career and then he's hired by TNA? Where the fuck do you think he's going to go if he gets fired from WWE? TNA. Talk about not making sense.
> 
> I understand everybody wants to see him now, and so do I, but come on, he's 26. I don't know why they haven't debuted him yet but let's at least wait until he gets called up to determine that he's been wasted.


Not trying to be one of those posters but I wouldn't have to much faith in WWE using him properly. Ambrose is a talented guy but sooner or later not to his fault incoherent booking will make him a joke. Believe it or not, I would trust the TNA writers to put him into an actual storyline and give him proper character development. Not being a fanboy or a mark or whatever people on the internet call it, just looking at what would probably be best for him in the long run.


----------



## -Extra-

He's at least 15 years too young to be a major player in TNA anyways.

unk2


----------



## Kratosx23

Striketeam said:


> Not trying to be one of those posters but I wouldn't have to much faith in WWE using him properly. Ambrose is a talented guy but sooner or later not to his fault incoherent booking will make him a joke. Believe it or not, I would trust the TNA writers to put him into an actual storyline and give him proper character development. Not being a fanboy or a mark or whatever people on the internet call it, just looking at what would probably be best for him in the long run.


What would DEFINATELY be best for him in the long run is to stay with WWE. No matter how he's treated, you're better off being a jobber in WWE than being TNA world champion. It's a nothing organization. 

I honestly think WWE will use him fine. Even if not, he's one of those guys like CM Punk who they can try to bury, but he will turn whatever he's given around and get over with it because he's too talented not to make it.


----------



## Stanford

Striketeam said:


> Not trying to be one of those posters but I wouldn't have to much faith in WWE using him properly.


I would like to know, of the Ambrose-caliber wrestlers they've had, which have they dropped the ball on? Bryan was the last prospect they had with the level of talent Ambrose has now, and look where he is. It's a cliche, but it's true; talent always rises to the top.


----------



## truk83

He has to debut on just one last Piper's Pit, and completely own Piper. Talk about how he is a fake, and that he is actually "Canadian" born, and not from Scotland. Ambrose could say that Piper was a "liar", and if these fans were old enough to remember what type of man Piper was they would boo him now, just like they did in the past when Hulkamania was running wild. Completely throw this man under the bus, and the best part would be Piper breaking down in tears after Dean gives him a solid shot of the "truth". Then, to top it all off he smashes a coconut over Piper's skull. That's how you debut a future star of the business while shitting on one from the past.


----------



## TD Stinger

Anyone see that WWE changed the FCW website by removing all of the FCW references w/ NXT. The thing the will catch everyone's attention is that Dean Ambrose is still listed on the NXT Roster.

http://www.fcwwrestling.info/NXT-Wrestling-Superstars.html

You can click Ambrose's page once you get there. Wouldn't it be funny if all this time we were wrong and WWE was just building up his big debut on NXT. Probably not since a star as big as him in FCW would have been on NXT by now. But still, it would be funny to see some of the angry posts here.


----------



## Majesty

William Regal teasing Ambrose's debut on twitter....

When asked who Dean Ambrose is..Regal responded


"You'll know soon enough. A new villain will come to town." 


soon...


----------



## the fox

TD Stinger said:


> Anyone see that WWE changed the FCW website by removing all of the FCW references w/ NXT. The thing the will catch everyone's attention is that Dean Ambrose is still listed on the NXT Roster.
> 
> http://www.fcwwrestling.info/NXT-Wrestling-Superstars.html
> 
> You can click Ambrose's page once you get there. Wouldn't it be funny if all this time we were wrong and WWE was just building up his big debut on NXT. Probably not since a star as big as him in FCW would have been on NXT by now. But still, it would be funny to see some of the angry posts here.


if they didn't list him on the new fcw-nxt website and ofcourse they can't add him yet to the main roster people and the dirt sheets will start talking about him being released


----------



## Kratosx23

Majesty said:


> William Regal teasing Ambrose's debut on twitter....
> 
> When asked who Dean Ambrose is..Regal responded
> 
> 
> "You'll know soon enough. A new villain will come to town."
> 
> 
> soon...


Soon enough is vague enough to mean anything. Given how many chances they've had to debut him and failed, I'm sticking with my prediction from after Raw 1001 that he's not showing up until the Raw after WrestleMania, which is usually when new talent is introduced. It would be a shame but I don't think they're gonna do it this year after they could've done it before and didn't.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

He won't show up until around Survivor Series or after TLC.


----------



## TD Stinger

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Soon enough is vague enough to mean anything. Given how many chances they've had to debut him and failed, I'm sticking with my prediction from after Raw 1001 that he's not showing up until the Raw after WrestleMania, which is usually when new talent is introduced. It would be a shame but I don't think they're gonna do it this year after they could've done it before and didn't.


First off, what chances? Lets look at the two dates everyone was looking at.

Raw 1000: Would have been a horrible place to debut him. He would have come out, the crowd would have been shocked. Then ten minutes later, The Undertaker would have come out and everyone would have forgotten about Dean in an instant. Point is, too many returning legends would have overshadowed his debut.

Raw 1001: The only reason people were expecting it was b/c Raw 1001 was in Ambrose's hometown. There was no build up. No hype. Nothing to believe he would debut on that night. Ambrose is a heel. Why would WWE debut him in front of a crowd that would cheer him? It didn't make any sense to debut him then.

In fact, it wouldn't have made sense to debut him the last month and a half (July to now). WWE put all of their effort into hyping Raw 1000 and Summerslam. Ambrose would have been put on the back burner. He would have been an after thought.

They're not going to wait until after WM to debut him. As much as make fun of WWE, they know what they're doing. If they were going to wait that long to debut him, they would have just put him on NXT by now.

There is a reason talent gets debuted after WM. WWE puts all of their effort into hyping WM. And after WM, once the aftermath buzz dies down, WWE enters a lull period. So they debut new talent b/c they won't get overshadowed in the build up of the big event. You debut Ambrose on Raw 1001, just b/c it's in his hometown, he gets overshadowed and probably doesn't even get a match on Summerslam.

If his original feud w/ Foley would have stuck, Ambrose would have been on the main roster by now. But for whatever reason, and please don't say Foley bitched oud or it's all HHH's fault b/c none of us know the real story, it fell apart. It was probably for the best as Ambrose would have to completely carry Foley through a match.

After Summerslam is the best time for Ambrose to debut as WWE enters another lull period as it prepares the build for Survivor Series and eventually The Road to Wrestlemania. I mean, why would they debut someone who is unproven in front of a WWE crowd and national TV? It wouldn't be smart. I expect him to pop up sometime in September/October.


----------



## GeoFrasure

TD Stinger said:


> First off, what chances? Lets look at the two dates everyone was looking at.
> 
> Raw 1000: Would have been a horrible place to debut him. He would have come out, the crowd would have been shocked. Then ten minutes later, The Undertaker would have come out and everyone would have forgotten about Dean in an instant. Point is, too many returning legends would have overshadowed his debut.
> 
> Raw 1001: The only reason people were expecting it was b/c Raw 1001 was in Ambrose's hometown. There was no build up. No hype. Nothing to believe he would debut on that night. Ambrose is a heel. Why would WWE debut him in front of a crowd that would cheer him? It didn't make any sense to debut him then.
> 
> In fact, it wouldn't have made sense to debut him the last month and a half (July to now). WWE put all of their effort into hyping Raw 1000 and Summerslam. Ambrose would have been put on the back burner. He would have been an after thought.
> 
> They're not going to wait until after WM to debut him. As much as make fun of WWE, they know what they're doing. If they were going to wait that long to debut him, they would have just put him on NXT by now.
> 
> There is a reason talent gets debuted after WM. WWE puts all of their effort into hyping WM. And after WM, once the aftermath buzz dies down, WWE enters a lull period. So they debut new talent b/c they won't get overshadowed in the build up of the big event. You debut Ambrose on Raw 1001, just b/c it's in his hometown, he gets overshadowed and probably doesn't even get a match on Summerslam.
> 
> If his original feud w/ Foley would have stuck, Ambrose would have been on the main roster by now. But for whatever reason, and please don't say Foley bitched oud or it's all HHH's fault b/c none of us know the real story, it fell apart. It was probably for the best as Ambrose would have to completely carry Foley through a match.
> 
> After Summerslam is the best time for Ambrose to debut as WWE enters another lull period as it prepares the build for Survivor Series and eventually The Road to Wrestlemania. I mean, why would they debut someone who is unproven in front of a WWE crowd and national TV? It wouldn't be smart. I expect him to pop up sometime in September/October.


AMEN! Just relax and be patient....after summerslam makes perfect sense. He is healthy and has been working dark matches and cutting promos before raw and wrestling on house shows. 
If he's not on TV after summerslam, i'd be shocked. Although im not counting on it. 
Its hard to imagine he would debut without vignettes like cesaro, clay, ryback, and barrett. 
I assume he hasnt been on nxt so they dont expose him to early. He has been openly called the wwe's secret weapon by many within the company including cm punk multiple times!


----------



## Commodus

I really think Ambrose needs one big act of villainy to cement himself as WWE's sickest heel. And I know, a lot of you are dubious about this due to the PG stuff. But honestly, it _can_ be done. Remember the Hogan era? That was pretty kiddy stuff too, but Jake Roberts was still able to be booked as one of the most demented heels in wrestling history.






Or how about the dark days of the mid-90's? Again, WWE was presenting a very soft product but with some strong booking, Doink the Clown was able to become the biggest heel on the roster:






Ambrose needs something like this, something to shake the audience out of their apathy and get a reaction. Vince has done something good and created a number of successful faces, isn't it time that a heel like Ambrose came along and really went to war with the likes of Sheamus or Ryback? What gives me hope is how Damien Sandow has been booked, the fact that he was allowed to so systematically destroy Brodus Clay is a good sign that - if they have enough faith - WWE _can_ still book strong heels.

But Ambrose needs to get this treatment right away, not just a squash match against Barry Horrowitz.


----------



## Cookie Monster

I like the fact Regal mentioned that to be honest, keeping us on our toes. I reckon they honestly have something big planned for him.


----------



## THANOS

So I have to say it, will Dean Ambrose finally debut next in these Daniel Bryan Anger Management sessions either as the Psychiatrist or another patient?


----------



## x78

THANOS said:


> So I have to say it, will Dean Ambrose finally debut next in these Daniel Bryan Anger Management sessions either as the Psychiatrist or another patient?


Jesus, I hope not.


----------



## krai999

THANOS said:


> So I have to say it, will Dean Ambrose finally debut next in these Daniel Bryan Anger Management sessions either as the Psychiatrist or another patient?


which one is better?
This-him as a patient





OR him as the doctor?


----------



## The Ice King

.......And another night passes...


----------



## Ray

I think this thread will reach around 1000 pages before he debuts :lmao


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

THANOS said:


> So I have to say it, will Dean Ambrose finally debut next in these Daniel Bryan Anger Management sessions either as the Psychiatrist or another patient?


Holy fuck I totally forgot about those psychologist promos, omfg, I think you may be onto something. Having him as Bryan's doctor :O


----------



## Cookie Monster

There's a storm coming..


----------



## JY57

I hope WWE finally has him enter and this Daniel Bryan & Kane storyline is a perfect way to do it.


----------



## apokalypse

i love to see Ambrose involve with Kane/Bryan in Anger Management..


----------



## krai999

THIS MAN IS CRAZY AS FUCK HOW DID HE GET HIRED IN THE WWE I DON' KNOW
:troll


----------



## Killmonger

That'd be nice and a interesting way for him to debut but I doubt it'll happen.


----------



## TD Stinger

THANOS said:


> So I have to say it, will Dean Ambrose finally debut next in these Daniel Bryan Anger Management sessions either as the Psychiatrist or another patient?


If Ambrose debuts in this storyline, I would like to see him debut as:

1. An escaped mental patient

2. Or, as AJ's original psychiatrist. 

Think about it. What if they debut him as the guy turned AJ crazy. Like, when AJ first started to act crazy back in April, Ambrose was the man that AJ was sent to and the man behind her madness. It almost be like Ambrose has pulling AJ's strings for months. Either that, or my first option as an escaped mental patient, would be how I would like to see him debut.


----------



## x78

An escaped mental patient? Are you serious? fpalm


----------



## TD Stinger

x78 said:


> An escaped mental patient? Are you serious? fpalm


Yeah, I'm serious. Last I checked, Ambrose's character is a crazy psychopath w/ a sick sense of humor (probably why he has been compared to the Joker). If he acted like this in real life, he would belong in a mental hospital. This is WWE. Crazier things have happened.


----------



## x78

I hate when people say things like that. Ambrose is not supposed to be a psychopath, at all. He's just a messed up guy. You think of a psychopathic character and you would think of someone like Bray Wyatt, not Ambrose.


----------



## apokalypse

Dean Ambrose=Joker but for Bray Wyatt is more of Max Cady in Cape Fear.


----------



## TD Stinger

x78 said:


> I hate when people say things like that. Ambrose is not supposed to be a psychopath, at all. He's just a messed up guy. You think of a psychopathic character and you would think of someone like Bray Wyatt, not Ambrose.


If any fan of WWE (casual or hardcore) watched this guy in FCW, they would think "Wow, this guy is insane." Messed up guy or pscyhopath, whichever, they would think this guy would fit well in a mental hospital. I'm just saying an escaped mental patient is a way they can go.


----------



## krai999

x78 said:


> An escaped mental patient? Are you serious? fpalm


have you seen this entire video? Do you blame them?


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

I'd like Regal to introduce him as the guy who forced him to retire (I think the final FCW episode was aired after Regal's bit in the Over The Limits), nice way to draw some heat.


----------



## Commodus

x78 said:


> I hate when people say things like that. Ambrose is not supposed to be a psychopath, at all. He's just a messed up guy. You think of a psychopathic character and you would think of someone like Bray Wyatt, not Ambrose.


Actually, in FCW they really did seem to build him up as a psycho.
His megalomaniacal speeches, his tendency to start spinning around in the middle of a match, the way he went after Regal's busted ear like a dog.
He's definitely meant to be nucking futs.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Where the fuck is he? They should have just debuted on NXT if they were going to drag this.


----------



## -Skullbone-

x78 said:


> I hate when people say things like that. Ambrose is not supposed to be a psychopath, at all. He's just a messed up guy. You think of a psychopathic character and you would think of someone like Bray Wyatt, not Ambrose.


Geez, I wouldn't say that. Ambrose has all the signs of being a psychopath. He talks about only feeling alive when receiving and inflicting carnage, unable to bear the thought of being shown up on any front or disempowered (feud with Regal and his obsession to overthrow him), and has absolutely no recoil or consequence for his actions. As *Commodus* previously pointed out, those “megalomaniac” (good choice of words there) diatribes he launches into are indicative of the guy’s delusions. 

Bray Wyatt may be cut from the same cloth, although he arises from an entirely different perspective and background setting. Personally, I think Ambrose’s character will translate better into the professional wrestling scene.


----------



## Aficionado

If he was an "escaped mental patient", what would prevent anyone from capturing and thus committing him again? Instead of escaping why not just say he spent time at a psychiatric facility and was deemed sane enough to be released? Of course, over time everyone would find out that isn't the case at all.

Then again R-Truth still has an imaginary friend so logic really has no place in a WWE storyline.

My impatience is peaking. Please, Dean, make it all better.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I heard he's supposed to debut as one Barrett's fight club mates.


----------



## Jobberwacky

Heavenly Invader said:


> I heard he's supposed to debut as one Barrett's fight club mates.




Interesting. Where did you hear this?


----------



## TD Stinger

doyousee? said:


> If he was an "escaped mental patient", what would prevent anyone from capturing and thus committing him again? Instead of escaping why not just say he spent time at a psychiatric facility and was deemed sane enough to be released? Of course, over time everyone would find out that isn't the case at all.
> 
> Then again R-Truth still has an imaginary friend so logic really has no place in a WWE storyline.
> 
> My impatience is peaking. Please, Dean, make it all better.


You pretty much answered your own question, but I'll reply anyway. This is WWE. Logic doesn't always matter. I don't blame them as sometimes you have to stray away from logic to make things entertaining. If WWE followed the path of logic and realism, The Undertaker wouldn't exist.

Whether he "escapes" or is "released" from a mental hospital, I'm just saying it's a way WWE can go.

Here's an idea that just popped into my head. Bryan shows up next week at the hospital (that helps mental patients and also offers anger management therapy). Near the end, Bryan goes ballistic and starts a riot at the hospital. Next week, it's revealed that one of the patients escaped in the riot. The next few weeks, strange events happen backstage like people being laid out, things broken and things of that nature. Everyone is spooked. And eventually Ambrose makes his debut sometime in late September or October.


----------



## CM Jewels

Heavenly Invader said:


> I heard he's supposed to debut as one Barrett's fight club mates.


?


----------



## Stanford

CM Jewels said:


> ?


Schizophrenia


----------



## Cool Hand Luke

You guys on this thread have got me so anxious for Ambrose's debut. Damn you all!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Heavenly Invader said:


> I heard he's supposed to debut as one Barrett's fight club mates.


Where was this heard? At this point I'll take any speculation on where he might debut, but none of it is taken seriously because obviously none of us know when or in what capacity he'll make his debut.

The Daniel Bryan anger management angle certainly makes sense having Dean ambrose debut, possibly as another patient or as the doctor. I don't exactly see Ambrose in those roles, but it can certainly happen, and I'm sure there'd be a way to make it work. 

What if we haven't seen Ambrose, even on house shows, because he's been doing some hardcore training in the gym to get more muscle mass? Maybe he will be one of Barrett's fight club people that assist him to the ring at first, or possibly at some other capacity, it honestly seems really doubtful, and the debut with Bryan seems more plausible of the 2, although I'd prefer him to debut by himself.

I do not believe that he's supposed to be one of Barrett's mates, especially since there's no source.


----------



## TeamRocketGrunt

JoseBxNYC said:


> Where the fuck is he? They should have just debuted on NXT if they were going to drag this.


He is on nxt, he's just jobbing to local wrestlers :lol


----------



## Commodus

Ambrose should not debut in some crappy anger-management segment or as one of Barrett's lackies.
The guy needs to show up out of the blue and do something shocking. Perhaps have people debate whether a guy so crazy should be allowed in a wrestling ring.

I like the idea of him attacking both heels and faces randomly, in the middle of interviews, as they're walking to the ring, even trying to choke out commentators as they're calling a match.

Ambrose's gimmick needs to simply be that he's declared total war on WWE. Like Kane in 1997 but more inventive as Ambrose is not as strong and has to rely on his wits far more.

He needs to do these run-ins long before he actually has a match.


----------



## truk83

Dean is the kind of talent you can throw right in to the top with. I have said from the beginning that he should begin to heckle CM Punk from the front row of a live Raw. Draw some attention as an annoying fan. Even plant some other paid no name actors to fill the seats around in order to add to the scene. Ambrose would be taken away by security, and the cameras would barely take him in view almost treating it like it were the real deal. Skip two weeks, and then bring him back. This time he gets bold, and jumps the padded rail. At this point he is tackled by security. We go to a quick commercial break. They come back with Vince, and other faces we typically don't see on television out on our screens.

Then, at the next PPV in which CM Punk is defending his title he is attacked from behind in the back locker room area. His left knee is in bad shape, but he goes on to defend his title still. His opponent could be The Miz, and he could also be the man who helped land Dean a job with the WWE. They don't have to be friends, but merely two people helping each other out. Dean wants to shut Punk up, and prove that he isn't the best in the world. Miz wants the WWE title again, and claims his spot at the top until the Punk vs Ambrose feud dies.


----------



## CMPunkFan18

I love the idea of him coming in through the Daniel Bryan Anger Management storyline. Some people may disagree but I think he can definitely make it work. There are endless possibilities. With the rumours of The Undertaker returning in a few months, I love the sound of an Undertaker & Kane vs Daniel Bryan & Dean Ambrose match. To me that would just be awesome. With the Wade Barrett fight club angle, I dont mind it, its just that I cant help but feel that would be a perfect way to debut Kassius Ohno, as that plays into his gimmick of knocking people out.


----------



## DesolationRow

So, I was reading that Barrett is reportedly scheduled to return the week after Night of Champions...? I can't see Ambrose debuting until after Barrett has returned and sort of "re-debuted," so to speak.

At this point, I'm thinking he'll debut in October/November. Maybe even the night after Survivor Series or something like that. Hell, maybe they're even waiting for Linda's election to be wrapped up, which would mean the night-after-Survivor Series date isn't something I just picked out of thin air _completely_ randomly.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Jobberwacky said:


> Interesting. Where did you hear this?





CM Jewels said:


> ?





Wsupden said:


> Where was this heard? At this point I'll take any speculation on where he might debut, but none of it is taken seriously because obviously none of us know when or in what capacity he'll make his debut.
> 
> The Daniel Bryan anger management angle certainly makes sense having Dean ambrose debut, possibly as another patient or as the doctor. I don't exactly see Ambrose in those roles, but it can certainly happen, and I'm sure there'd be a way to make it work.
> 
> What if we haven't seen Ambrose, even on house shows, because he's been doing some hardcore training in the gym to get more muscle mass? Maybe he will be one of Barrett's fight club people that assist him to the ring at first, or possibly at some other capacity, it honestly seems really doubtful, and the debut with Bryan seems more plausible of the 2, although I'd prefer him to debut by himself.
> 
> I do not believe that he's supposed to be one of Barrett's mates, especially since there's no source.


I made it up... lol.


----------



## Jobberwacky

Lol, why you make it up for? 

You know we're rabid for some Ambrose information. 

I like the idea he is being saved for after Linda's, whatever it is she is doing, campaign.

There must be a DAMN good reason he is being held back this long?


----------



## Stanford

Heavenly Invader said:


> I made it up... lol.


You hear voices in your head? They talk to you, and you understand? They talk to you.


----------



## TD Stinger

Ambrose defeated CJ Parker at the NXT Tapings in another Dark match. 

http://jonmoxley.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/1.jpg

It's obvious WWE has no intentions of debuting him on NXT as they would have done it by now. I say he pops up here in September or October.


----------



## kingrecession

I really like dean ambrose his mic skills are excellent very decent in ring skills, he's going places in the wwe hopefully they dont mess him up


----------



## DeeRichMann

Sorry if this has been asked before, but where are you guys watching NXT? its not on WWE's website anymore... which... i dont know why lol, but im actually pretty interested in watching this lol


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Heavenly Invader said:


> I made it up... lol.


Fuck man. Oh well it didn't seem believable.

I like his titantron.


----------



## EmoKidTV

DeeRichMann said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, but where are you guys watching NXT? its not on WWE's website anymore... which... i dont know why lol, but im actually pretty interested in watching this lol


Ever heard of TORRENTS -.- ?


----------



## TheVoiceless

*Disclaimer I'm not saying this as a bad thing.

Can someone explain to me why so many people are on the jock of this guy?


----------



## Oakue

kingrecession said:


> I really like dean ambrose his mic skills are excellent very decent in ring skills, he's going places in the wwe hopefully they dont mess him up


They will.

And I can't help but laugh at all the good but never going to happen ideas about how to use Ambrose on this thread. This is WWE we're talking about. They'll probably feed him to Ryback in his debut.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

they'll debut him right before survivor series because wwe likes putting newly debut guys on the 5 on 5 match


----------



## DeeRichMann

EmoKidTV said:


> Ever heard of TORRENTS -.- ?


Well thanks for not being a dick about it -_- but thanks anyways


----------



## joeysnotright

DeeRichMann said:


> Well thanks for not being a dick about it -_- but thanks anyways


Youtube. You can find full episodes there. 

Sent from my MB525 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## the fox

DeeRichMann said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, but where are you guys watching NXT? its not on WWE's website anymore... which... i dont know why lol, but im actually pretty interested in watching this lol


youtube mostly
eventhought they remove the links all the time 

this is the latest eposide


----------



## DeeRichMann

the fox said:


> youtube mostly
> eventhought they remove the links all the time
> 
> this is the latest eposide


Dat regal and JR commentary lol thanks, sorry for interupting the thread lol


----------



## Huganomics

Ya know, they could have him retire Mysterio. Mysterio is the kind of guy who Dean(as a character) seems to hate and Rey's on his last legs, so why not? That'd be a great way to give him instant credibility.


----------



## CGS

TheVoiceless said:


> *Disclaimer I'm not saying this as a bad thing.
> 
> Can someone explain to me why so many people are on the jock of this guy?


Because he's a good wrestler and good on the Mic

Pretty much sums it up.


----------



## CmPlankpunk

I think Wyatt has taken his character as a crazy guy that has good wrestling moves. I wouldn't be surprised if Ambrose doesn't debut at all.


----------



## battlefeverjnb2

OK, here is what you fucking do with Ambrose. Who gives a shit how he debuts, he needs a defining moment where everyone just goes, "This guy is a fucking loon! But he's fucking awesome!" It doesn't really matter who he feuds with. Someone decent, though, and someone the crowd marks out for and genuinely cares for. Basically, have the feud boil over to the point where they have an "I Quit" match. Now, this will push the boundries of PG, but who cares, maybe it can bring about a new era. During the match have Ambrose beat the snot out of his opponent until they are ready to finally say "I Quit." BUT, Ambrose pulls out a roll of duct tape and wraps it around his opponents head and mouth, so that they can't speak. Instead, Ambrose just keeps wailing on his opponent and has the microphone and continues to ask, "Come on! What are you waiting for? Say that you quit!" But obviously, his opponent can't talk and is trying to tear the tape away, but Amrose won't allow it. He just keeps wailing on the opponent until they are practically knocked out cold. After awhile referees and security have to pull Ambrose away and the match ends in a no contest, because they are afraid for his opponents health. Have him debut soon, get this feud rolling, and have it take place at next year's Wrestlemania where a lot of casual fans will definitely be watching. It would definitely spark some interest in the product again. Think of it as the equivalent of Austin/Bret when Austin passed out instead of quitting.


----------



## navybluehoodie

lukus444 said:


> I think Wyatt has taken his character as a crazy guy that has good wrestling moves. I wouldn't be surprised if Ambrose doesn't debut at all.


 Except, I think they're still to different from each other.

Plus, Wyatt is hurt right now and I think it will be awhile before he debuts himself.


----------



## TD Stinger

lukus444 said:


> I think Wyatt has taken his character as a crazy guy that has good wrestling moves. I wouldn't be surprised if Ambrose doesn't debut at all.


I really think Wyatt is overrated. I like the character. But he's too gimmicky to be a top star in WWE. Can you imagine a guy who slow dances w/ his opponents as a World Champ? I don't. Ambrose's character is "crazy" as well, but he's a believable kind of crazy while Wyatt is somewhat of a comedy character.


----------



## Riddle101

In fairness, there are different kinds of crazy. I haven't seen much of Wyatts work but I think they both might be able to have crazy gimmicks, so long as they're different.


----------



## Jobberwacky

Yeah, i don't get this one or the other deal.


----------



## Christian Miztake

battlefeverjnb said:


> OK, here is what you fucking do with Ambrose. Who gives a shit how he debuts, he needs a defining moment where everyone just goes, "This guy is a fucking loon! But he's fucking awesome!" It doesn't really matter who he feuds with. Someone decent, though, and someone the crowd marks out for and genuinely cares for. Basically, have the feud boil over to the point where they have an "I Quit" match. Now, this will push the boundries of PG, but who cares, maybe it can bring about a new era. During the match have Ambrose beat the snot out of his opponent until they are ready to finally say "I Quit." BUT, Ambrose pulls out a roll of duct tape and wraps it around his opponents head and mouth, so that they can't speak. Instead, Ambrose just keeps wailing on his opponent and has the microphone and continues to ask, "Come on! What are you waiting for? Say that you quit!" But obviously, his opponent can't talk and is trying to tear the tape away, but Amrose won't allow it. He just keeps wailing on the opponent until they are practically knocked out cold. After awhile referees and security have to pull Ambrose away and the match ends in a no contest, because they are afraid for his opponents health. Have him debut soon, get this feud rolling, and have it take place at next year's Wrestlemania where a lot of casual fans will definitely be watching. It would definitely spark some interest in the product again. Think of it as the equivalent of Austin/Bret when Austin passed out instead of quitting.


I actually really like this. Its pushing PG but i think it could work. He'd have to go up against someone who can sell well, isnt opposed to putting young guys over, has the fans support, and someone Ambrose could genuinely dislike for some reason.

Yes im a huge fan, but Christian fits this bill. They could work a great match, Christian would have no problems loosing to Ambrose, He's a perrenial fan favourite, and he made his name in TLC matches doing crazy stunts ( a substitute for the original Foley feud) They can carry the feud both on the mic and in the ring and it instantly puts Ambrose into the Upper Mid card and a genuine threat!

Do it!:cool2


----------



## The #Heel

Personally, I'm going crazy waiting for him to debut. Literally every feud that happens, I'll think of ways he could be brought into it, and pray it happens. AJ/Bryan, Punk/Cena, etc. Just want this guy on my TV already.


----------



## TD Stinger

The #Heel said:


> Personally, I'm going crazy waiting for him to debut. Literally every feud that happens, I'll think of ways he could be brought into it, and pray it happens. AJ/Bryan, Punk/Cena, etc. Just want this guy on my TV already.


Patience buddy. I think at the most we only have a couple of more months to go until he debuts. Who knows? Maybe he debuts tonight in the anger management segment tonight w/ Bryan. If not, I say he debuts sometime in September/October. And, I think he will feud w/ Kane when he does debut.


----------



## chrispepper

Someone didn't turn up to Daniel bryan's anger management session this week... just saying.


----------



## The #Heel

If anyone is watching Raw, they're doing a segment with Daniel Bryan in anger management. The first one just showed, and the doctor said "we're waiting for one more, but we'll go ahead and get started"... maybe it's the mark in me, but I'm feeling Ambrose. Either him or Kane.


----------



## Punked Up

I have a feeling the extra guy will be Kane, but there's hope it'll be Ambrose. I don't want him involved in this Bryan/Kane stuff, but it'd be a cool way to introduce the character.


----------



## The #Heel

Punked Up said:


> I have a feeling the extra guy will be Kane, but there's hope it'll be Ambrose. I don't want him involved in this Bryan/Kane stuff, but it'd be a cool way to introduce the character.


Same as far as Ambrose/Kane/Bryan. Would be better if they just went ahead and ended Bryan/Kane. But they could do that at NOC, and have Ambrose debut live at the Raw after NOC, after weeks of him appearing in the Anger segments...


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Wasn't Kane the guy who didn't appear at first, but came after?


----------



## CM Jewels

I love Ambrose, and even I have stopped caring a little. That's saying a lot.

The good thing about that is, is that I'll be shocked/blown away when it finally happens because it will catch me off guard.


----------



## Mike Hauncho

I hate to say this but he is never going to debut. All of the build and hype has now passed. Furthermore, he's not doing anything. No NXT, No more dark matches, No TWITTER ACCOUNT. He has been released. What a shame. They had something special in him. I hope Dean moves on and can get on TV somewhere. He deserves it. Screw WWE. TNA is where its at nowadays. Not even kidding.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Mike Hauncho said:


> I hate to say this but he is never going to debut. All of the build and hype has now passed. Furthermore, he's not doing anything. No NXT, No more dark matches, No TWITTER ACCOUNT. He has been released. What a shame. They had something special in him. I hope Dean moves on and can get on TV somewhere. He deserves it. Screw WWE. TNA is where its at nowadays. Not even kidding.


lol


----------



## TD Stinger

Mike Hauncho said:


> I hate to say this but he is never going to debut. All of the build and hype has now passed. Furthermore, he's not doing anything. No NXT, No more dark matches, No TWITTER ACCOUNT. He has been released. What a shame. They had something special in him. I hope Dean moves on and can get on TV somewhere. He deserves it. Screw WWE. TNA is where its at nowadays. Not even kidding.


Can't tell if he or she is being a troll or is really that pessimistic but wow that is ridiculous.


----------



## PlanC1990

I jus recently watched his promos and really want him in the WWE now. Idk of it was posted but regal did reply to a tweet or something tht he said Dean Will be coming Very soon


----------



## PlanC1990

And I also read that the upcoming anger management segments will contain various Indy wrestlers... So you never know.

And also it has been reported and confirmed that deans profile has been moved to the current superstar section on the wwe live event programs.  all these things at once just can't be coincidence.. Could it?


----------



## The #Heel

PlanC1990 said:


> And I also read that the upcoming anger management segments will contain various Indy wrestlers... So you never know.
> 
> And also it has been reported and confirmed that deans profile has been moved to the current superstar section on the wwe live event programs.  all these things at once just can't be coincidence.. Could it?


The indy wrestles (such as Scorpio Sky on Monday) are in those segments because they were doing try-outs the day off. So no Ambrose in that.

And it was actually that they put him in the WWE programs that they sell during live events. Still a good thing though, because those are usually exclusive to current Raw/SD/NXT:R talent.

I know his debut is imminent. They're just waiting for the right time, and the right storyline.


----------



## Mike Hauncho

Can we close this thread? It's futile, really.


----------



## thegame2432

Mike Hauncho said:


> Can we close this thread? It's futile, really.


If you close this thread then there will be a new Dean Ambrose thread every day. This puts all the discussion into one thread. Closing it would be futile.


----------



## SAMCRO

Jesus where the fuck is he? he was working dark matches and house shows ages ago, isn't that supposed to be a sign that a wrestler is getting called up soon? Or was all that done just to troll everyone here?


----------



## Stanford

David Banner said:


> Jesus where the fuck is he? he was working dark matches and house shows ages ago, isn't that supposed to be a sign that a wrestler is getting called up soon? Or was all that done just to troll everyone here?


Perhaps they're waiting for a certain event. A feud to finish. A particular pay per view. Triple H is clearly a smart guy, so he might be holding Ambrose off so he doesn't have to debut yet another prospect with endless squash matches.

I do get the craving for his debut every single week though.


----------



## joeysnotright

I can say this much, waiting for him to debut has given me more incentive to tune in weekly.


----------



## WrestlingFan96

He needs to get rid of the Justin Bieber haircut.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

I just watched some promos and the final match vs. Regal again, why must you tease us WWE, let him debut!


----------



## johngault

Hoping that Dean shows up at NOC. Maybe when Jerry Lawler tries to save Cena..Dean will attack him and end up as Punks new henchman. The same way Kevin Nash started out as Shawn Michaels bodyguard. On a side note: hope W.Regal takes over for Lawler as the RAW color commentator.


----------



## Mike Hauncho

johngault said:


> Hoping that Dean shows up at NOC. Maybe when Jerry Lawler tries to save Cena..Dean will attack him and end up as Punks new henchman. The same way Kevin Nash started out as Shawn Michaels bodyguard. On a side note: hope W.Regal takes over for Lawler as the RAW color commentator.


What an awful idea.


----------



## Fire at Heart

haha


----------



## johngault

You and your 216 comments opinion.


----------



## RiverFenix

It's utterly ridiculous - wwe just wasted 6 months in this guys career by sitting him on the sidelines because "creative" don't know how to use him? He should be pissed as well because he should be on the road getting house show takes and PPV bonuses. Instead he gets dark matches - so he's not even getting NXT exposure that will help him once he's dumped back into the indie scene. 

6 friggin months on the bench!


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

I'm sure this match has been posted before, I haven't looked through this whole thread.
The reason I'm putting it up is to point out: *What a great GTS sell by Ambrose @ 15:50*.






Like a bullet to the head.


----------



## TD Stinger

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> It's utterly ridiculous - wwe just wasted 6 months in this guys career by sitting him on the sidelines because "creative" don't know how to use him? He should be pissed as well because he should be on the road getting house show takes and PPV bonuses. Instead he gets dark matches - so he's not even getting NXT exposure that will help him once he's dumped back into the indie scene.
> 
> 6 friggin months on the bench!


6 months? What? You thought he should have debuted before Wrestlemania?

I guess he could have debuted w/ the crop of Cesaro, Ryback, Tensai right after Wrestlemania, but whatever. WWE wanted to him to debut against Foley but for one reason or another it didn't happen, which pushed his debut back. Think about it? WWE put all their efforts over the summer into hyping the 1000th episode of Raw and Summerslam. If Ambrose would have debuted then, he would have been overshadowed and lost in the hype.

The summer is almost over. Raw 1000 and Summerslam are over. WWE's hype has died down. It's beginning to enter a lull period. This lull period is the perfect time to debut new stars, like Del Rio in 2010. 

We will see Ambrose soon enough.


----------



## Stanford

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> It's utterly ridiculous - wwe just wasted 6 months in this guys career by sitting him on the sidelines because "creative" don't know how to use him?


Link?


----------



## The-Rock-Says

Has the biggest star of all time still not debuted?


----------



## RiverFenix

Stanford said:


> Link?


Look out your window.


----------



## WrestlingFan96

TD Stinger said:


> 6 months? What? You thought he should have debuted before Wrestlemania?
> 
> I guess he could have debuted w/ the crop of Cesaro, Ryback, Tensai right after Wrestlemania, but whatever. WWE wanted to him to debut against Foley but for one reason or another it didn't happen, which pushed his debut back. Think about it? WWE put all their efforts over the summer into hyping the 1000th episode of Raw and Summerslam. If Ambrose would have debuted then, he would have been overshadowed and lost in the hype.
> 
> The summer is almost over. Raw 1000 and Summerslam are over. WWE's hype has died down. It's beginning to enter a lull period. This lull period is the perfect time to debut new stars, like Del Rio in 2010.
> 
> We will see Ambrose soon enough.


What are you talking about. WWE has been in a "lull period" since after WrestleMania 28. He could've been debuted in May or any other month after WrestleMania because there isn't anything huge going on right now or since after WM.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

Ambrose in the front row


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Lol whenever I see some sort of Ambrose update/picture that's recent it makes me want him to debut even more. Ffffff.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

PlanC1990 said:


> I jus recently watched his promos and really want him in the WWE now. Idk of it was posted but regal did reply to a tweet or something tht he said Dean Will be coming Very soon


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

Funny if 2 year later, and folks still waiting on this guy to debut.


----------



## James1o1o

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Funny if 2 year later, and folks still waiting on this guy to debut.


And still claiming it is the 2nd coming and that Ambrose will save us all.

If he is heel, he will become a mid card jobber because that is what all mid card heels do.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

excited to see him debut


----------



## CM Jewels

DFUSCMAN said:


> Ambrose in the front row


Great fucking pic.


----------



## TD Stinger

WrestlingFan96 said:


> What are you talking about. WWE has been in a "lull period" since after WrestleMania 28. He could've been debuted in May or any other month after WrestleMania because *there isn't anything huge going on right now or since after WM.*


Nothing huge?
The 1000th episode of Raw?
Summerslam?

Have you been living under a rock? WWE especially hyped the 1000th episode for months on end. I said he could have debuted after Mania IF his feud w/ Foley would have stuck, but it didn't. Ambrose would have been lost in all that build up, no matter how good he is.




DFUSCMAN said:


> Ambrose in the front row


Wow, where did you get that photo?


----------



## Chicago Warrior

DFUSCMAN said:


> Ambrose in the front row


Who tweeted that photo?


----------



## DFUSCMAN

I don't know who tweeted the photo I got it from the funny wrestling pictures thread but it's a legitimate photo I just wish I knew the source


----------



## DesolationRow

I'm still going to hold on to my hope that at worst, he debuts shortly after Survivor Series so he can do things that are somewhat questionable and morally untoward and not offend idiot voters in Connecticut for Linda McMahon.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

hahaha


----------



## Striketeam

OMG guys if you look closely enough when they show the car Paul Heyman was in on Raw, you can see Ambrose in the backseat! 




/grasping at straws


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Hes likely a fall debut or maybe even an early 2013 debut. The debuts and returns of Ryback, Cesaro, Sandow, Tensai, and Brodus Clay probably factored into why he hasn't debuted earlier this year, but I am not sure why he would be in line behind most of those 2012 debuts.


----------



## Ham and Egger

DFUSCMAN said:


> Ambrose in the front row


I thought that was Chris Sabin! :lol


----------



## Tkiddmark

i have given up on him debuting. It would even suprise me if this was vince fucking with us


----------



## heelguy95

Is Dean Ambrose ever going to debut? Does anyone have any information on this?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Be patient.


----------



## Shazayum

I want this fucker to debut already so everybody stops posting "DEAN AMBROSE" along with this stupid smilie: :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Hahahaha. Heyman and Punk with Ambrose. :mark:


----------



## Shazayum

WrestlingFan96 said:


> What are you talking about. WWE has been in a "lull period" since after WrestleMania 28. He could've been debuted in May or any other month after WrestleMania because there isn't anything huge going on right now or since after WM.


Nah, more like since after Extreme Rules.


----------



## Smoogle

I did notice last night when Cena and Del rio were fighting near the car a fan with a green sign had, "we want Ambrose"


----------



## Killmonger

I wouldn't be surprised if they hold off on his debut until after WrestleMania.


----------



## Apocalypto

I would prefer if Dean Ambrose debuts after November when Linda loses her campaign. Doubt she will win, because if Ambrose debut before then he is going to debut in this shitty teletubbies 2009/2010 WWE. Don't forget the July 9th episode.


----------



## Kratosx23

RiZE said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if they hold off on his debut until after WrestleMania.


What I've been saying since Raw 1001. It's not happening any time soon. Why he's the only one kept off tv is baffling, frankly. Sure, it's a good thing he's not on NXT, but if they were coming up with an idea for him, it wouldn't take THIS long.


----------



## Shazayum

Tyrion Lannister said:


> What I've been saying since Raw 1001. It's not happening any time soon. Why he's the only one kept off tv is baffling, frankly. Sure, it's a good thing he's not on NXT, but if they were coming up with an idea for him, it wouldn't take THIS long.


Surprised at you. You're not as cynical as you should be, this wouldn't be the only time creative can't think of something good for a debuting talent.


----------



## The GOAT One

I understand that they're going to try and debut him with a good storyline, which is encouraging, but we all know that they will fuck up that storyline in the 2nd week, so they may as well just debut him now in any old feud, just so he's on our screen. Better be Raw too, fuck Smackdown.


----------



## Kratosx23

SummerLove said:


> Surprised at you. You're not as cynical as you should be, this wouldn't be the only time creative can't think of something good for a debuting talent.


Saying he's not debuting until after Mania is more negative than just thinking they're waiting to come up with an idea for him.....

This guy needs to be on Raw *IMMEDIATELY*.

Besides, I don't buy this "can't find an idea for you" shit. If Vince wants this person on tv badly enough, he will FORCE an idea. Even if it's just "beat up these jobbers".


----------



## NearFall

Tyrion Lannister said:


> What I've been saying since Raw 1001. It's not happening any time soon. Why he's the only one kept off tv is baffling, frankly. Sure, it's a good thing he's not on NXT, but if they were *coming up with an idea for him, it wouldn't take THIS long.*


Definitely not. If they really want a guy to debut they will just do it ASAP. Cases in the past(Alberto Del Rio, Sheamus) show it. 

As for Ambrose. There is no chance of him debuting for quite some time now. I thought he _might_ arise sometime around now, but with Ryback and Antonio it won't happen. I'll stick with what you've been guessing, sometime in April/May 2013.

Despite how good he is, let me just take a line from Bray Wyatt "Time is on my side". Ambrose is very young, thankfully.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

I have my monthly hope after a PPV that he'll debut. Maybe he'll interfere and cost Cena the match or some shit. (I know he won't.)


----------



## Nostalgia

Heavenly Invader said:


> I thought that was Chris Sabin! :lol


He looks a lot a like him. And this guy is supposed to be future? fpalm

Anyway, Sandow and Hunico are the highlights of that photo.


----------



## TD Stinger

It seems we have kind of reached an impasse here. Some of the buzz (well the some of the buzz on the internet anyways) has died down for Ambrose's debut which I think is a good thing. I (like many) wanted to see Ambrose debut on Raw 1000. But I then realized that would have been a mistake considering all of the returning legends would have overshadowed him. If his feud w/ Foley hadn't died, he most likely would have been on the main roster by now. I have said that not debuting him in the summer was a good thin and I am still anticipating a debut somewhere in the Fall. The best thing is now, I'm not expecting Ambrose's debut so when it does happen, it will be that much better b/c I won't be expecting it.

However, like I said we have reached an impasse in terms of really can't predict now when he will debut. I've said lately that I would like to see him debut against Kane. And I do think that debuting against Kane is a very strong possibility.

Imagine this. Kane and Bryan team up at NOC and win the WWE Tag Team Championship Turmoil match to win the belts. They hold the belts for a few weeks until Bryan costs them the belts and lead to a HIAC match at the HIAC PPV to settle all the scores. Kane looks he is going to win until a strange vignette (an Ambrose vignette) plays on the screen, distracting Kane, and allowing Bryan to pick the win. These vignettes continue to play for weeks and Kane challenges this mystery man (which, again, turns out to be Ambrose) at Survivor Series. And that is when Ambrose finally makes his debut.

For those wondering, the reason Ambrose would be feuding w/ Kane is that he does not believe Kane is a true monster. Ambrose would say that Kane only thinks he is a monster b/c he has the virtue of being 7ft and 300lbs. Ambrose would say that he is a true monster b/c of his mind. 

Well, that's my fantasy prediction.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

They updated the NXT roster, guess who's not on it? He absolutely has to debut soon, there is no way they are not going to have him on TV till 'mania and not use him on NXT in the meantime.


----------



## CM Jewels

TD Stinger said:


> For those wondering, the reason Ambrose would be feuding w/ Kane is that he does not believe Kane is a true monster. Ambrose would say that Kane only thinks he is a monster b/c he has the virtue of being 7ft and 300lbs. Ambrose would say that he is a true monster b/c of his mind.
> 
> Well, that's my fantasy prediction.


If Kane could really put over Dean by selling how damn crazy he is, that would be great.

Here you have Kane, who is one of the most psychotic and threatening monsters ever, and he's actually watching _his_ back for Ambrose.


----------



## TD Stinger

Wsupden said:


> They updated the NXT roster, guess who's not on it? He absolutely has to debut soon, there is no way they are not going to have him on TV till 'mania and not use him on NXT in the meantime.


You got a link? Checked it out and he was still there, unless I'm looking in the wrong spot.


----------



## heelguy95

Wsupden said:


> They updated the NXT roster, guess who's not on it? He absolutely has to debut soon, there is no way they are not going to have him on TV till 'mania and not use him on NXT in the meantime.


What the hell are you talking about? I still see him on the NXT roster! Are you delusional or something?


----------



## TD Stinger

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2012/0904/555945/daniel-bryan/

Ambrose was back in action tonight.


----------



## JY57

Dark Match? Or for superstars of Saturday morning slam?


----------



## x78

JY57 said:


> Dark Match? Or for superstars of Saturday morning slam?


For some reason I doubt Dean Ambrose will be featured too heavily on Saturday Morning Slam.


----------



## JY57

x78 said:


> For some reason I doubt Dean Ambrose will be featured too heavily on Saturday Morning Slam.


Depends on how WWE portrays him. Butj guessits a Fark Match anyway 
s http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news/2012/0904/555946/wwe-superstars-spoilers/


----------



## Kratosx23

Nostalgia said:


> He looks a lot a like him. And this guy is supposed to be future? fpalm
> 
> Anyway, Sandow and Hunico are the highlights of that photo.


Yes, because someone's look has anything to do with their talent. 

Come on, you know better than this. How you can be so off the mark on him is staggering.


----------



## Nostalgia

Off the mark? I think I've made like three posts about Ambrose combined. I'm waiting for him to actually debut before passing judgement on him, but the amount of people who overrate him and constantly nag about ''when will he debut'' is annoying and it is placing needlessly high expectations on him that he will:

A) not live up to

Or

B) WWE will only fuck up

I made that comment as a joke, but WWE care a lot about the look aspect of wrestlers. Ambrose has a average joe appearance and that doesn't do him any favors. I get that it's different and that has it's own appeal, but WWE, in particularly Vince McMahon, would push a guy like Ryback over Ambrose just based on his appearance. I guess guys like Punk are exceptions to the rule. I can sort of see both sides of the argument, pro wrestling is a lot about image and presentation, buying into larger-than-life characters, Ambrose doesn't look that, but to me it's not that big of deal because I'm a fan of guys like Punk, Ziggler, Christian who aren't these huge characters.


----------



## The #Heel

x78 said:


> For some reason I doubt Dean Ambrose will be featured too heavily on Saturday Morning Slam.


I salute you on your sig sir. I've been praying for years that that chant would catch on. Swore if I ever went to a Raw or PPV (only ever been to SmackDown) I would bring a megaphone, and before they opened the doors, make a speech begging everyone to do the chant. Haha

On topic, the mark in me is begging for a Heyman faction to rise, and Ambrose be recruited for it. One can dream.


----------



## NightmareInc.

The man is 6'4" and 225lbs. He's no monster, but he's still a pretty fuckin big dude. Put on a bit more muscle and he'd even be bigger than Stone Cold in weight. He's taller anyway.


----------



## Jon_Snow

Pity you guys longing for something happening that should have happened months ago and yet it will never happen in the near future.


----------



## James1o1o

Dean Ambrose is jobbing to Ted DiBiase in dark matches.

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...tars_Praise_Two_SMS_Matches_Maryse_Party.html


----------



## Nostalgia

NightmareInc. said:


> The man is 6'4" and 225lbs. He's no monster, but he's still a pretty fuckin big dude. Put on a bit more muscle and he'd even be bigger than Stone Cold in weight. He's taller anyway.


That's likely he's billed height/weight. I've heard accounts that he's around the same size as Punk, who's built at 6'2, but is more like 6'1 or 6ft. 

Regardless, it's not about his height, I was talking about his image. His overall presentation. Just look at your signature. Does that scream the megastar that you Ambrose fanboys have overrated and hyped him up to be? It sure doesn't to me. It will be a big deal when this guy debuts because he have to live up to these crazy expectations, that you fans of his have caused, as I said in my previous message he'll either: A) Not live up to them B) WWE will fuck it up (don't think the great Dean Ambrose is going to be an exception to that, they fuck up everything). 

And lol at comparing him to Stone Cold. Stone Cold had a badass look and was ripped as hell in his time, unlike this Ambrose who likes some emo kid.


----------



## Quasi Juice

It does seem like to somewhat have an idea of where they want to go with him, because they've chosen to keep him off WWE TV, even NXT. It seems someone in the office (probably HHH 'cause he deals with FCW talent) thinks he's great and should debut on one of the big shows, and feels he need a good storyline first before debuting. I hope he debuts soon, but am really glad he's not on NXT.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

James1o1o said:


> Dean Ambrose is jobbing to Ted DiBiase in dark matches.
> 
> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...tars_Praise_Two_SMS_Matches_Maryse_Party.html


Doesn't mean anything. Most up and comers lose a dark match once in a while. I'm pretty sure that Ryback lost a dark match before the character made it onto television.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

James1o1o said:


> Dean Ambrose is jobbing to Ted DiBiase in dark matches.
> 
> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...tars_Praise_Two_SMS_Matches_Maryse_Party.html


Dark matches don't mean much.


----------



## FITZ

Nostalgia said:


> That's likely he's billed height/weight. I've heard accounts that he's around the same size as Punk, who's built at 6'2, but is more like 6'1 or 6ft.
> 
> Regardless, it's not about his height, I was talking about his image. His overall presentation. Just look at your signature. Does that scream the megastar that you Ambrose fanboys have overrated and hyped him up to be? It sure doesn't to me. It will be a big deal when this guy debuts because he have to live up to these crazy expectations, that you fans of his have caused, as I said in my previous message he'll either: A) Not live up to them B) WWE will fuck it up (don't think the great Dean Ambrose is going to be an exception to that, they fuck up everything).
> 
> And lol at comparing him to Stone Cold. Stone Cold had a badass look and was ripped as hell in his time, unlike this Ambrose who likes some emo kid.


I've seen him wrestle in person at indy shows. I'm 6 feet tall and he was significantly taller than me. 6'3 or 6'4 sounds about right. I've seen the guy wrestle a few times and I know I've been in the front row at least once.


----------



## heelguy95

Wsupden said:


> Dark matches don't mean much.


They mean much when he isn't wrestling on live WWE TV.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

heelguy95 said:


> They mean much when he isn't wrestling on live WWE TV.


No they don't, Ryback lost dark matches before he debuted as Ryback. If you're going to try and say someone is shit or whatever at least give valid points, not just stupid petty arguments that can't win or lose.


----------



## Ray

Alberto Del Rio was jobbing to Christian in Dark Matches before his debut. Means shit.


----------



## Riddle101

James1o1o said:


> Dean Ambrose is jobbing to Ted DiBiase in dark matches.
> 
> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...tars_Praise_Two_SMS_Matches_Maryse_Party.html


As the poster above me said, dark matches don't mean anything. Besides, Ted Debiase is more established in the WWE the Ambrose is as he is part of the WWE roster, so it's only logical to have him go over somebody who hasn't debuted officially in the WWE, he's still a nobody.


----------



## Stanford

heelguy95 said:


> They mean much when he isn't wrestling on live WWE TV.


Our friend Wsupden was being generous. Dark matches mean _nothing_.


----------



## The #Heel

Just wanna share some interesting information that was brought up by a member of another forum today. I can't share the links yet (post count) but check em out.

On WWE.com, in their "Featured Raw Signs" section, they included a photo of the "We Want Ambrose" sign. Of the 6 signs featured... why make that one?

WWE very recently claimed Copyright Infringment on dozens of Dean Ambrose FCW videos. Sure, there may have been others removed we didn't notice, but maybe?...

As has been noted before, they recently had him remove all of his posts on Twitter, save for 3 which are currently private. I believe they did the same thing right before Sandow debuted, so maybe that's a clue towards his pending debut?

Jim Ross has tweeted the following - "Happy Heyman @HeymanHustle apparently has another ‘client’ in @CMPunk. Could other negotiations be pending? Very interesting. @WWE".
Is this hinting at a new stable, and could this be Dean's way in?

WWE.com posted the 20 Most Memorable Debuts. Are they possibly hinting at a new "Memorable Debut"?

In a dark match on NXT 23rd August, he had a entrance video.

Thoughts?


----------



## -Skullbone-

Nostalgia said:


> That's likely he's billed height/weight. I've heard accounts that he's around the same size as Punk, who's built at 6'2, but is more like 6'1 or 6ft.
> 
> Regardless, it's not about his height, I was talking about his image. His overall presentation. Just look at your signature. Does that scream the megastar that you Ambrose fanboys have overrated and hyped him up to be? It sure doesn't to me. It will be a big deal when this guy debuts because he have to live up to these crazy expectations, that you fans of his have caused, as I said in my previous message he'll either: A) Not live up to them B) WWE will fuck it up (don't think the great Dean Ambrose is going to be an exception to that, they fuck up everything).
> 
> And lol at comparing him to Stone Cold. Stone Cold had a badass look and was ripped as hell in his time, unlike this Ambrose who likes some emo kid.


Ambrose looks like an emo?

Yes the pre debut expectations appear to be ridiculously high, but they're only coming from his fans. Best to tune them out in the lead-up as they'll mean little when he is out there performing.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Stanford said:


> Our friend Wsupden was being generous. Dark matches mean _nothing_.


Oh you're too kind. Yes, I was implying that dark matches mean shit hehe.



The #Heel said:


> Just wanna share some interesting information that was brought up by a member of another forum today. I can't share the links yet (post count) but check em out.
> 
> On WWE.com, in their "Featured Raw Signs" section, they included a photo of the "We Want Ambrose" sign. Of the 6 signs featured... why make that one?
> 
> WWE very recently claimed Copyright Infringment on dozens of Dean Ambrose FCW videos. Sure, there may have been others removed we didn't notice, but maybe?...
> 
> 
> As has been noted before, they recently had him remove all of his posts on Twitter, save for 3 which are currently private. I believe they did the same thing right before Sandow debuted, so maybe that's a clue towards his pending debut?
> 
> Jim Ross has tweeted the following - "Happy Heyman @HeymanHustle apparently has another ‘client’ in @CMPunk. Could other negotiations be pending? Very interesting. @WWE".
> Is this hinting at a new stable, and could this be Dean's way in?
> 
> WWE.com posted the 20 Most Memorable Debuts. Are they possibly hinting at a new "Memorable Debut"?
> 
> In a dark match on NXT 23rd August, he had a entrance video.
> 
> Thoughts?


The tweets have been gone for a while now. 

But, the sign thing is very interesting actually, also, I did not know he had a titantron video now. I wonder what the other negotiations are, hmm...

You've gotten me all excited now, fuck you, haha. NoC or the Raw after NoC is my current prediction, now I might be wrong, but whatever I've been wrong since a month before Raw 1000 so I could care less anymore.








Well I'll be damned...:mark:


----------



## Ray

Please be an Evolution like stable with Ambrose being like Orton, CM Punk being like Triple H, Lesnar a more established Batista, and Heyman the Ric Flair


----------



## Klee

psx71 said:


> Please be an Evolution like stable with Ambrose being like Orton, CM Punk being like Triple H, Lesnar a more established Batista, and Heyman the Ric Flair


This has been discussed at length in various threads. I hope it is EXACTLY that. 

Could Ambrose handle being thrown in at the deep end?


----------



## Kratosx23

Easily, he knows what he's doing.

I still say he's not debuting until after Mania, although it would not surprise me in the least if Punk was trying to get him involved in this (and maybe Heyman too, I don't know Heyman's view of Ambrose but I can only imagine. Heyman knows talent), he raves over Ambrose as much as most of the IWC.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Easily, he knows what he's doing.
> 
> I still say he's not debuting until after Mania, although it would not surprise me in the least if Punk was trying to get him involved in this (and maybe Heyman too, I don't know Heyman's view of Ambrose but I can only imagine. Heyman knows talent), he raves over Ambrose as much as most of the IWC.


Well I mean, HHH is supposedly high on Ambrose as well, and I'm sure they know that they have a hell of a time creating new stars or even main event talent because they're so stuck on the "halfway build up a heel and feed him to Cena (or even now Sheamus)" mentality, that if they really really wanted to debut someone and have them make a decent impact, now would be the perfect time. Having Heyman and Punk on your side on TV is a godsend for any new talent, and the rub he'd get from that would be pretty nice.

I understand how you see that they won't debut him till after Mania, but it just seems like too long for me, there has to be something in store sooner.


----------



## Kratosx23

Of course it's too long, but that's their thing. Even X-Pac who works in developmental directly said "they hold these guys down there too long". 

They should've debuted him right after Mania along with Sandow, those are the two guys who should've jumped straight into the main roster. Instead they picked Cesaro instead of Ambrose and hasn't that worked out well, they haven't done a DAMN thing with him, awful storyline, boring, shitty mic worker, nobody cares. They had another chance but they killed off the hype of Ambrose's debut by not debuting him weeks ago, there's no incentive for WWE to debut him now because there's no hype. They might do it but I'm not convinced. WWE probably thinks they can waste time with him because he's so young, which is the wrong mentality. 100% wrong.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

It seems like they don't like having guys come up unless they're in their late 20's or early 30's for some reason. Ambrose is only 26, look at Orton for example, he was WHC at what, 24? You're totally correct that the mentality they have is just hindering so much progress and growth for these guys, because how much can you really learn having dark matches and training 24/7, they need to take risks with people more. It's like, if someone fucks up, oh well, have them go back down to developmental, no one in the audience will probably give a shit as long as they have the fan favorite main eventers. 

I will not be surprised if they hold off until after Mania, but I'm sure going to be questioning their reasoning behind it.


----------



## The Ice King

Ah crap! The last page has now gotten me overly excited yet again!!! Ahhhhh, come on WWE, we've tried to be so patient with this! It's perfect timing (AGAIN) for him to debuted. He could interfere and help Punk retain. Just have him beat down Cena while wearing a hoodie or something to keep his identity hidden til RAW! Do it!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Human Nature said:


> Ah crap! The last page has now gotten me overly excited yet again!!! Ahhhhh, come on WWE, we've tried to be so patient with this! It's perfect timing (AGAIN) for him to debuted. He could interfere and help Punk retain. Just have him beat down Cena while wearing a hoodie or something to keep his identity hidden til RAW! Do it!


I know right, everytime the hype dies down something new happens, that sign being on the site really is telling to me.


----------



## The Ice King

Wsupden said:


> I know right, everytime the hype dies down something new happens, that sign being on the site really is telling to me.


Yep! Usually the logical side of me is telling me to calm down and realize nothing's happening. But even that side of me can't dismiss that picture being on the website! 6 pictures of signs from an arena FILLED with them, and one of the signs they decide to show is that one?? It can't be coincidence, absolutely 0% chance of that!


----------



## The #Heel

x78 said:


> For some reason I doubt Dean Ambrose will be featured too heavily on Saturday Morning Slam.





Wsupden said:


> Oh you're too kind. Yes, I was implying that dark matches mean shit hehe.
> 
> 
> 
> The tweets have been gone for a while now.
> 
> But, the sign thing is very interesting actually, also, I did not know he had a titantron video now. I wonder what the other negotiations are, hmm...
> 
> You've gotten me all excited now, fuck you, haha. NoC or the Raw after NoC is my current prediction, now I might be wrong, but whatever I've been wrong since a month before Raw 1000 so I could care less anymore.
> 
> _Image_
> Well I'll be damned...:mark:


Yeah, I personally feel that sign's the biggest clue towards his debut happening sooner than later. Part of me thinks it might have actually been a WWE plant with the sign, much like the "Save Us Y2J" sign before Jericho returned in '07. They're probably hoping people will see it (on tv or on the site now) and be like "who the hell is Ambrose"? Then procede to google him and know who he is upon his arrivals. Maybe that's just the mark and conspiracy theorist in me, but DAMN IT DEBUT ALREADY!


----------



## Eddie Ray

It does seem to be quite imminent. heres a few things i've noticed:

-many of his FCW promos were removed on a specific day, the day before I was watching them with no problem. 
-the wwe.com sign
-dean-ambrose.com posting this

"After some long planning and negotiations, we’ve come to a conclusion that we fully believe will make sure that you all have the ultimate Dean Ambrose fan source. A new day is coming and we promise you that you will never, ever go a day without finding everything you need Dean Ambrose.

Keep your eyes peeled for the official announcement!"

-dean-ambrose.net/ jon-moxley.net is undergoing a massive overhaul, it did have a countdown attached to it but its run over anyways but said this on their twitter "MAJOR Change is on the wayyyyyyy, we're almost ready to unveil!"

also about a week ago Regal talked about a new villian coming to town, in reference to Ambrose

something is up, folks... :mark:


----------



## The High King

I cannot believe that after all these pages, all this time some people still think ambrose is gonna be the next rock or austin.

yes the guy can wrestle, cut a promo, dont mean shit in wwe. tho.

He wont be the first talent they fucked up and wont be the last either.
Ye people that think he will just appear on tv , be unknown to most fans and just make it live in a warped reality and in delusion


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

They removed the FCW promos from him? I looked em up like last week fine, hmm.. I'm really getting excited now. 

edit: There's still a few of em up on youtube.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Although he might turn out to be a complete flop it doesn't hurt to be optimistic of this young mans potential.

yes, he could fall flat on his face but evidence of his previous work shows why people rate him so highly. His character is far removed from the cookie cutter molding we've been seeing and to many people he serves as a breath of fresh air.

regardless of his progress within the WWE he is still immensely talented. If the WWE use him wrong then I hope he jumps to a promotion more willing to use his talents.

Is it so wrong to be optimistic these days?! I love Ambrose's work, whether he is Ambrose or Jon Moxley. So does Heyman, HHH and Punk. to be called the 'secret weapon' is a huge statement. I know that his character remains fairly unchanged from the indys to FCW. they picked him because of his well fashioned, well nurtured gimmick and his awesome mic work.

i'm sick of seeing comments wishing his failure just because he has gotten more popular than their favourite NXT hopeful or because people cling onto the past so ferociously that the idea of someone becoming as big as their idols or the equivalent of seems impossible. I want to see the new guys succeed, especially Rollins,Ohno, Sandow and Ambrose. These young men are the future of the business, no point reminiscing about your favourite legend because they are not going to be the ones keeping the business going for the next generation. 

I like him because he is talented and because of his POTENTIAL. is it set in stone? no of course not, but nothing is. Part of success is luck, unfortunately and another part is taking the ball and running with it, which i think Ambrose will do.


----------



## The #Heel

To me, it's not whether he's the new Austin, Rock, Punk, etc. To be corny, and to steal a line from Punk and Regal, it's the hope he will be the first Dean Ambrose. I fully believe with his talent and potential, he can be great. Obviously it is up to the WWE, and the fans, whether that happens. But for right now, he's the one in power. To make as much of whatever time and resources given to convince everyone he has "it" in the big leagues. And for us fans, we're basing his ability to do that on what we've already seen. And THAT'S why we believe he'll succeed. No false hope, just faith. Obviously the ball can be dropped, but praying for the best is better than expecting the worst.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

To me, if you have people like HHH, Punk, especially Paul Heyman backing you, then you're definitely someone to look out for. At least from a HHH standpoint, we know exactly what happens to people he likes, and dislikes. He's getting more power backstage too, so being on his good side may be all Ambrose needs to get a good start on his WWE career right out of the gates, because his abilities will help him in the long run, but having powerful people supporting you is a good a jumpstart as anyone can wish for.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Sorry if I'm being lazy here and not reading further back but what are these signs in the crowd you guys are talking about?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Sorry if I'm being lazy here and not reading further back but what are these signs in the crowd you guys are talking about?


They removed it. LOL. It's gone from the fan signs of the week. :mark: What if it's a sign.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Holy crap, just checked on WWE.com and they removed the photo, i'll try and find it now.


----------



## Eddie Ray

well...im new here so i havent got enough of a post count to post a link...if anyone could oblige that would be great, you can find it on tumblr dean ambrose tag


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Eddie Ray said:


> Holy crap, just checked on WWE.com and they removed the photo, i'll try and find it now.


Nope I looked it's gone.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Found it, thanks E-Ray.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Eddie Ray said:


> well...im new here so i havent got enough of a post count to post a link...if anyone could oblige that would be great, you can find it on tumblr dean ambrose tag


It's removed from the website.



CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Found it, thanks E-Ray.


Yeah posted that 3 pages back. It was probably removed cause it's a sign for someone who hasn't debuted yet in 'fan signs of the week'. No sense to have it there.


----------



## Eddie Ray

I think they are toying with us...damn them all to hell!!!


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Flocka Ambrose said:


> It's removed from the website.
> 
> Yeah posted that 3 pages back. It was probably removed cause it's a sign for someone who hasn't debuted yet in 'fan signs of the week'. No sense to have it there.


Ah, gotcha. I can`t wait until Raw to see what happens, I`m not anticipating Ambrose`s debut as much as before but when it happens I hope it`s good.


----------



## The High King

Eddie Ray said:


> Although he might turn out to be a complete flop it doesn't hurt to be optimistic of this young mans potential.
> 
> yes, he could fall flat on his face but evidence of his previous work shows why people rate him so highly. His character is far removed from the cookie cutter molding we've been seeing and to many people he serves as a breath of fresh air.
> 
> regardless of his progress within the WWE he is still immensely talented. If the WWE use him wrong then I hope he jumps to a promotion more willing to use his talents.
> 
> Is it so wrong to be optimistic these days?! I love Ambrose's work, whether he is Ambrose or Jon Moxley. So does Heyman, HHH and Punk. to be called the 'secret weapon' is a huge statement. I know that his character remains fairly unchanged from the indys to FCW. they picked him because of his well fashioned, well nurtured gimmick and his awesome mic work.
> 
> i'm sick of seeing comments wishing his failure just because he has gotten more popular than their favourite NXT hopeful or because people cling onto the past so ferociously that the idea of someone becoming as big as their idols or the equivalent of seems impossible. I want to see the new guys succeed, especially Rollins,Ohno, Sandow and Ambrose. These young men are the future of the business, no point reminiscing about your favourite legend because they are not going to be the ones keeping the business going for the next generation.
> 
> I like him because he is talented and because of his POTENTIAL. is it set in stone? no of course not, but nothing is. Part of success is luck, unfortunately and another part is taking the ball and running with it, which i think Ambrose will do.


Is HHH backing him though ?
if so its a good thing i guess as he hold a lot of stroke, too much if truth be told


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Ah, gotcha. I can`t wait until Raw to see what happens, I`m not anticipating Ambrose`s debut as much as before but when it happens I hope it`s good.


I think if he doesn't debut as part of whatever this Punk & Heyman thing is going to be, it will be when Tyrion said it will, after WM.


----------



## Eddie Ray

I think it will be this CM Punk/ Heyman angle. I hope so, he will create more of a splash riding on their coat tails for a while till he can gain enough momentum to take off. i'm drawn back to the "secret weapon" comment. 

also, yes HHH is big on him, paul heyman even more so. and William Regal is always raving about him. and jim ross thinks highly of him too.

he has a lot of backing so he has to be good.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Flocka Ambrose said:


> I think if he doesn't debut as part of whatever this Punk & Heyman thing is going to be, it will be when Tyrion said it will, after WM.


I`m starting to think it will be part of this angle, it`s perfect really. Heyman and Punk are gritty, Ambrose comes off the same way and with Punk being so high on Ambrose, all signs point to this. If not well fuck it, I`ll go back to putting it in the back of my mind. Although like E-Ray said, it feels like we`re being toyed with, lol.


----------



## Ray

Anyone else think he'll run down to help Punk at Night of Champions?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

I don't see it and I don't think it should happen just because it's not smart in this day and age to have someone instantly insert themselves into a main event especially as a debut just because if they get no crowd reaction then they're fucked. Maybe if they introduce him first it can happen, but not till HiaC or something.


----------



## TD Stinger

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Of course it's too long, but that's their thing. Even X-Pac who works in developmental directly said "they hold these guys down there too long".
> 
> They should've debuted him right after Mania along with Sandow, those are the two guys who should've jumped straight into the main roster. Instead they picked Cesaro instead of Ambrose and hasn't that worked out well, they haven't done a DAMN thing with him, awful storyline, boring, shitty mic worker, nobody cares. They had another chance but they killed off the hype of Ambrose's debut by not debuting him weeks ago, there's no incentive for WWE to debut him now because there's no hype. They might do it but I'm not convinced. WWE probably thinks they can waste time with him because he's so young, which is the wrong mentality. 100% wrong.


OK, I agree that they could have debuted him after Wrestlemania. In fact, he would have debuted by now if his feud w/ Foley hadn't fallen through. But it did fall through and that forced WWE to change their plans. And, it fell apart at the worse possible time. It fell apart during the build up to Raw 1000 and Summerslam. WWE had much bigger plans to worry about than Ambrose.

You keep saying WWE should have debuted him weeks ago. Again, if he had debuted on Raw 1000, he would have been overshadowed by all the returning legends like Taker and Rock. And and keep harping on Raw 1001 too. Why would that have been a good place to debut him? B/c it was in his hometown? Makes no sense. There was no story in place for him. Why debut him just for the hell of it. Yeah, he would have gotten a good reaction. But he's a heel. So, WWE wouldn't want him to get a face reaction in his debut.

Yeah, the hype from a few hundred or thousand fans has died. But there are still millions of WWE fans who have no idea who he is. Those are the fans WWE is worrying about, not the internet fans who will be happy no matter what when he debuts.



Jon Jones said:


> Anyone else think he'll run down to help Punk at Night of Champions?


No. And I hope he doesn't. I'm obviously a huge Ambrose fan, but I don't want to see him or anybody pushed to fast. Plus I don't to see Ambrose as apart of a stable. His character just screams psycho loner.

_______________________________________________________

As for the "We Want Ambrose" sign, my guess is one of the guys who run WWE.com put the picture up, the WWE officials saw it, and took it down. This could mean something for his debut, but I doubt it.


----------



## Dean/Moxley

I just hope he debuts already. I see him debuting with the Punk-Heyman alliance, though.


----------



## Cookie Monster

I wouldn't mind him being introduced sort of the way Edge was. Give him some vignettes of him being some crazed loner and then a few Raws down the line, just have the camera pan around and see some loner sitting in the stands.


----------



## Eddie Ray

I dunno, he could use the stable as a springboard.

AC and Sandow started Midcard and since then have been kinda...well...meh. AC may be US champ but not many people care and Sandow is spending his time running away right now. Put him in the stable but don't have him obsess over cena like punk but have him pick a midcarder to go against while still getting the exposure of being in a stable. Ambrose has worked in a few teams before in the indys, its rare but its happened. It could be a sorta 'protecting my back' kinda thing. Nothing chummy, just looking out for himself, that survival instinct hes had to grow up with. They want to debut him big and push him to the moon anyway so if he is with Punk and Heyman it will draw more attention to him until he can break out on his own. Hes stand out enough to not worry about being the forgotten member and at the same time will get a quick reputation.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

TD Stinger said:


> OK, I agree that they could have debuted him after Wrestlemania. In fact, he would have debuted by now if his feud w/ Foley hadn't fallen through. But it did fall through and that forced WWE to change their plans. And, it fell apart at the worse possible time. It fell apart during the build up to Raw 1000 and Summerslam. WWE had much bigger plans to worry about than Ambrose.
> 
> You keep saying WWE should have debuted him weeks ago. Again, if he had debuted on Raw 1000, he would have been overshadowed by all the returning legends like Taker and Rock. And and keep harping on Raw 1001 too. Why would that have been a good place to debut him? B/c it was in his hometown? Makes no sense. There was no story in place for him. Why debut him just for the hell of it. Yeah, he would have gotten a good reaction. But he's a heel. So, WWE wouldn't want him to get a face reaction in his debut.
> 
> Yeah, the hype from a few hundred or thousand fans has died. But there are still millions of WWE fans who have no idea who he is. Those are the fans WWE is worrying about, not the internet fans who will be happy no matter what when he debuts.
> 
> 
> 
> No. And I hope he doesn't. I'm obviously a huge Ambrose fan, but I don't want to see him or anybody pushed to fast. Plus I don't to see Ambrose as apart of a stable. His character just screams psycho loner.
> 
> _______________________________________________________
> 
> As for the "We Want Ambrose" sign, my guess is one of the guys who run WWE.com put the picture up, the WWE officials saw it, and took it down. This could mean something for his debut, but I doubt it.


Just curious why you hate Tyrion so much lol. its funny every thread i see him post in you're right behind ready to dispute anything.


----------



## Nostalgia

^ Kentonbomb is worse at that. I swear he secretly loves him.

Anyway with how big this Ambrose obsession is now (members having Ambrose in their usernames really?) I don't want to imagine how bad this forum is going to be when he finally debuts. It will be worse than the Bryan obsession this forum has had for months and months. At least when he finally debuts, I'll be able to properly judge him. But this crazy fanboy brigade of his at the moment is really annoying and it's putting unnecessarily high expectations on the guy.


----------



## thegame2432

Eddie Ray said:


> I think it will be this CM Punk/ Heyman angle. I hope so, he will create more of a splash riding on their coat tails for a while till he can gain enough momentum to take off. i'm drawn *back to the "secret weapon" comment*.
> 
> also, yes HHH is big on him, paul heyman even more so. and William Regal is always raving about him. and jim ross thinks highly of him too.
> 
> he has a lot of backing so he has to be good.


I'm glad you brought up the secret weapon comment. Punk made that comment back when there was a show in Lowell before the No Way Out ppv. It was in May when Punk and Heyman traded those cryptic tweets about people not knowing what was coming.

I know it's outrageous to think of WWE having the brain to pull of an in depth storyline connecting them in that way. Where Punk was referring to Ambrose as he and Heyman's secret weapon, but I wouldn't be surprised if Punk and Heyman had enough of a brain to think that way. I know there will be those who will say "Heyman wasn't under contract," but it's possible Punk and Heyman may have brought the idea to the higher ups attention by then.

Just a wild thought.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Nostalgia said:


> ^ Kentonbomb is worse at that. I swear he secretly loves him.
> 
> Anyway with how big this Ambrose obsession is now (members having Ambrose in their usernames really?) I don't want to imagine how bad this forum is going to be when he finally debuts. It will be worse than the Bryan obsession this forum has had for months and months. At least when he finally debuts, I'll be able to properly judge him. But this crazy fanboy brigade of his at the moment is really annoying and it's putting unnecessarily high expectations on the guy.


Some of us aren`t THAT crazed Nos, I`m sure you understand that, but if anything we recognize that he has talent and potential. Most of us want something new and Ambrose brings that, he can wrestle, talk and sells moves really well. I am as tired as anyone else with people mentioning Ambrose in threads that have nothing to do with him and I`m a fan. It`s like KO Bossy recently proving that Bryan marks drag his name in to almost every thread. This is the appropriate and designated thread for Ambrose talk until he debuts.

Also it`s one thing to like the guy and hope he debuts and another to act like he`s the second coming. I recently got back in to wrestling again so I haven`t dealt with as much disappointment as some of these guys have, which is why I don`t even sweat his debut right now. I feel the same way about Bray Wyatt, for the record.


----------



## TD Stinger

Flocka Ambrose said:


> Just curious why you hate Tyrion so much lol. its funny every thread i see him post in you're right behind ready to dispute anything.


I don't really hate him or anyone on this forum. I don't think he's a troll like so many do. The guy believes what he preaches. It's just I think he's wrong on many accounts. I think he is overly pessimistic. And I think he's a hypocrite as well. That's all. I don't disagree w/ everything he says. But w/ the things I do disagree w/ him about, I will lay it on strong just as he does. 

Just for the sake of discussion, who do you want to see Ambrose feud w/ when he debuts? My pick is still Kane.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

TD Stinger said:


> I don't really hate him or anyone on this forum. I don't think he's a troll like so many do. The guy believes what he preaches. It's just I think he's wrong on many accounts. I think he is overly pessimistic. And I think he's a hypocrite as well. That's all. I don't disagree w/ everything he says. But w/ the things I do disagree w/ him about, I will lay it on strong just as he does.
> 
> Just for the sake of discussion, who do you want to see Ambrose feud w/ when he debuts? My pick is still Kane.


Uhh, honestly I have no idea who I'd like to see him feud against. I'd want it to be against someone who he can have a serious feud with, not comedy or anything, and someone who can put him over. I can see how you feel Kane would be a good person for that, and I actually don't think that's a bad idea. Maybe if Miz turned face? 



Nostalgia said:


> ^ Kentonbomb is worse at that. I swear he secretly loves him.
> 
> Anyway with how big this Ambrose obsession is now (members having Ambrose in their usernames really?) I don't want to imagine how bad this forum is going to be when he finally debuts. It will be worse than the Bryan obsession this forum has had for months and months. At least when he finally debuts, I'll be able to properly judge him. But this crazy fanboy brigade of his at the moment is really annoying and it's putting unnecessarily high expectations on the guy.


I just did it to troll around I'm gonna change it back when I can haha.


edit: Also to clarify, I don't think or believe he's gonna be anywhere near a main event feud nor should he be when he debuts, I just want to see him on TV cause I really enjoy his character and having it on Raw would interest me in the show more. I'm more excited about the debut, as long as he isn't thrown around in shitty feuds, I have no worries about how he will be utilized on television.


----------



## The #Heel

To the user who commented on people being "crazed fanboys"... yeah, that's me. Lol. I've been marking hard for this guy since his FCW debut. Everyone was talking him up when he got signed, so I kept watch. Now I scream like a school girl everytime some sort of news or rumors concerning him are released... and I'm 20 years old. Lol. But at least I can admit my fanboy-ness,, I suppose.

As far as the feud I wanna see... definitely either Kane, Bryan, or part of the Heyman stable as their initially quiet, mysterious new member, until he finally has a match, and snaps.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Yeah my dream scenario would be him just completely destroying someone, like, making em bleed all over, just fucking destroy them. Have teh announcers sell it like they've never sold anything in their life as hard.


----------



## The #Heel

Flocka Ambrose said:


> Yeah my dream scenario would be him just completely destroying someone, like, making em bleed all over, just fucking destroy them. Have teh announcers sell it like they've never sold anything in their life as hard.


Positive WWE wouldn't allow it to go that far, although it would be amazing. I'd settle for just something similar to his post-match attack of Regal, refs, superstars, etc, after their second bout. That was epic, and what solitified him as one of my all time favorites. The emotion and storytelling they displayed.


----------



## Eddie Ray

I doubt he will debut flat due to how many people want to see him pushed that are in positions of power (HHH, Heyman, Punk). how many times do i have to say SECRET WEAPON before anyone gets the hint!!


----------



## Nostalgia

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Some of us aren`t THAT crazed Nos, I`m sure you understand that,


I do, I was just generalizing. And I know I've expressed a dislike for people who generalize things, like all the ridiculous ''why does the IWC'' threads, but fuck it, we all do it from time to time. There's going to be crazy fans with every wrestler I guess, but over the last few months I've seen a ridiculous amount of hype and obsession for this Dean Ambrose guy, some people saying he should be the next mega-star and should be inserted into main event feuds as soon as he should debut, really? 



Flocka Ambrose said:


> edit: Also to clarify, I don't think or believe he's gonna be anywhere near a main event feud nor should he be when he debuts, I just want to see him on TV cause I really enjoy his character and having it on Raw would interest me in the show more. I'm more excited about the debut, as long as he isn't thrown around in shitty feuds, I have no worries about how he will be utilized on television.


Fair enough. With WWE though it's best not to get your hopes up too high. No matter how good Ambrose is, WWE can still ruin it. They can ruin anyone. His work that got so many people to like him in the indies and FCW etc, might be completely different from what he does in the WWE. He could be a whole new character for what we know. If he was THAT good though, why has it taken him so long to debut? If he was so perfect then why wasn't he called up first? To get the perfect time/feud? 



The #Heel said:


> To the user who commented on people being "crazed fanboys"... yeah, that's me. Lol. I've been marking hard for this guy since his FCW debut. Everyone was talking him up when he got signed, so I kept watch. Now I scream like a school girl everytime some sort of news or rumors concerning him are released... and I'm 20 years old. Lol. But at least I can admit my fanboy-ness,, I suppose.


Well at least you can admit it. Anyone else? Lol.


----------



## Mr.Cricket

TD Stinger said:


> I don't really hate him or anyone on this forum. I don't think he's a troll like so many do. The guy believes what he preaches. It's just I think he's wrong on many accounts. I think he is overly pessimistic. And I think he's a hypocrite as well. That's all. I don't disagree w/ everything he says. But w/ the things I do disagree w/ him about, I will lay it on strong just as he does.
> 
> Just for the sake of discussion, who do you want to see Ambrose feud w/ when he debuts? My pick is still Kane.


Dean Ambrose vs Christian would be epic.


----------



## Situation

who the heel is Dean Ambrose.If he so good why he isnt in wwe ,only in dark matches.It lokks likes hes time will never come


----------



## x78

Situation said:


> who the heel is Dean Ambrose.If he so good why he isnt in wwe ,only in dark matches.It lokks likes hes time will never come


He's no Drew McIntyre that's for sure.


----------



## TD Stinger

Nostalgia said:


> I do, I was just generalizing. And I know I've expressed a dislike for people who generalize things, like all the ridiculous ''why does the IWC'' threads, but fuck it, we all do it from time to time. There's going to be crazy fans with every wrestler I guess, but over the last few months I've seen a ridiculous amount of hype and obsession for this Dean Ambrose guy, some people saying he should be the next mega-star and should be inserted into main event feuds as soon as he should debut, really?


I, like most everyone else on this forum is, am obviously an Ambrose fan. But I've always harped in my posts that I don't want to see him nor should he or anyone else be pushed too fast. As a fan, I want to see these new guys who debut work their way up the roster so that I can enjoy them for a long time. I don't want to see him be pushed to the moon within a year and then have him fizzle out later.

I've suggested that he should debut against Kane b/c Kane is an established star and would put Ambrose over. It would be a great start to his career to continue to build off of it.



mr cricket said:


> Dean Ambrose vs Christian would be epic.


The matches would certainly be good. Not sure what the storyline would be. I picked Kane mainly b/c their "psycho" characters would mesh well together and a storyline would be easy to find.


----------



## CM Jewels

I don't know about being "thrust into the main event scene", but I wanted him (and still do) to be in a real heavy, serious fued with a name that holds some kind of weight. Which is why I really had my heart set on the Foley program.

I thought it would have been a great way to make a first impression and get some awesome heat in the process. So no, he's not ready for the main event, but I want his debut/first fued to be gold instead of him kind of just floating around the roster with no direction, which is why I think they are holding off on putting him out just yet.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Situation said:


> who the heel is Dean Ambrose.If he so good why he isnt in wwe ,only in dark matches.It lokks likes hes time will never come


Dem 2012'ers. hes tim lokks 2 b c0ming soon


----------



## Eddie Ray

@Nos I'm a total fangirl for him too only because I see him as different. a brutal, sadistic heel. Looking at your icon you like Sandow, yes? me too, I think he is amazing too but I feel he is being underused by going after Clay and running away from Sheamus...I don't want the same thing to happen to Ambrose, i'm sure you understand. He needs to be made a legitimate threat and thats by making a huge impact.

I like the idea of him being part of the Punk Heyman storyline. like I said, using the stable to elevate him while still going after mid card titles or even beating on midcarders in general. He should not be chasing top titles but getting tv time from punk and heyman so people can get to know him quickly.

also, to the Mcintyre icon guy, he's not on telly cause they want to use him effectively. Creative don't want to waste this guys talents. I guess they finally figured out that they have screwed up one too many times already and HHH will be livid if this messes up lol


----------



## Nostalgia

Eddie Ray said:


> @Nos I'm a total fangirl for him too only because I see him as different. a brutal, sadistic heel. Looking at your icon you like Sandow, yes? me too, I think he is amazing too but I feel he is being underused by going after Clay and running away from Sheamus...I don't want the same thing to happen to Ambrose, i'm sure you understand. He needs to be made a legitimate threat and thats by making a huge impact.


I can understand that. Different appeals/tastes and all'. Yes I'm a huge fan of Sandow. I think he's getting built well at the moment. His feud with Clay should be over now and him going against the likes of Sheamus and Orton is a good sign. Sandow running away from Sheamus is just typical WWE booking of heels. It's sad. Pretty much all heels these days have to have a cowardly aspect about them. And as I said in an earlier post, Ambrose isn't different from that just because he's Dean Ambrose, he'll have some poor booking decisions in his time etc. WWE can ruin anybody, just bare that in mind. Don't set your expectations too high, or you could be disappointed.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Nostalgia said:


> I can understand that. Different appeals/tastes and all'. Yes I'm a huge fan of Sandow. I think he's getting built well at the moment. His feud with Clay should be over now and him going against the likes of Sheamus and Orton is a good sign. Sandow running away from Sheamus is just typical WWE booking of heels. It's sad. Pretty much all heels these days have to have a cowardly aspect about them. And as I said in an earlier post, Ambrose isn't different from that just because he's Dean Ambrose, he'll have some poor booking decisions in his time etc. WWE can ruin anybody, just bare that in mind. Don't set your expectations too high, or you could be disappointed.


I know I'm gonna be disappointed with how they book him sooner or later, but whatever, as long as I can enjoy him and he isn't a comedy character, I won't be too upset.


----------



## tornado21

Too much buzzing about him,i'm afraid Vince will f##k it up and he will make him the new funkasaurus...


----------



## Eddie Ray

I hope they are doing the right thing with Sandow and not just making him Sheamus fodder.

but Ambrose is too vicious of a person to even be under that threat. Ambrose would sooner die than run...and that needs to be reflected in his character. At least running suits Sandow, preferring to protect himself over getting smashed in. being intelligent.

In fact one day in the future I want to see Sandow vs Ambrose because even though they are both heels I want to see them fight due to them being completely opposite in approaches. Sandow is an intellectual while Ambrose is an uneducated, drunken street dog.

Sandow can be a subtle but lethal treat. Ambrose has to strike fear into his opponents eyes due to his unpredictable, brutal nature thus he needs to debut differently to Sandow, being thrust into a main event stable while not taking up the main event spot, taking out midcarders he has issues with. Its not just because hes my favourite new talent, its because he needs a debut that can complement his character the best. It needs to translate into lots of mic time and unpredictable situations. 

let me get one thing straight...I DO NOT want to see him in a PPV main event for AT LEAST a year
I DO NOT want him to overshadow Punk (intentionally  lol)
I DO NOT want him near the two main titles for a good while

I just want CM Punk's and Heymans 'magic' to rub off on Ambrose. If anyone can do it, its Heyman.


----------



## krai999

Eddie Ray said:


> I hope they are doing the right thing with Sandow and not just making him Sheamus fodder.
> 
> but Ambrose is too vicious of a person to even be under that threat. Ambrose would sooner die than run...and that needs to be reflected in his character. At least running suits Sandow, preferring to protect himself over getting smashed in. being intelligent.
> 
> In fact one day in the future *I want to see Sandow vs Ambrose *because even though they are both heels I want to see them fight due to them being completely opposite in approaches. Sandow is an intellectual while Ambrose is an uneducated, drunken street dog.
> 
> Sandow can be a subtle but lethal treat. Ambrose has to strike fear into his opponents eyes due to his unpredictable, brutal nature thus he needs to debut differently to Sandow, being thrust into a main event stable while not taking up the main event spot, taking out midcarders he has issues with. Its not just because hes my favourite new talent, its because he needs a debut that can complement his character the best. It needs to translate into lots of mic time and unpredictable situations.
> 
> let me get one thing straight...I DO NOT want to see him in a PPV main event for AT LEAST a year
> I DO NOT want him to overshadow Punk (intentionally  lol)
> I DO NOT want him near the two main titles for a good while
> 
> I just want CM Punk's and Heymans 'magic' to rub off on Ambrose. If anyone can do it, its Heyman.






today is that day breh


----------



## TeamRocketGrunt

seriously what do you guys see in this guy, unbelievable.


----------



## The #Heel

Btw, if anyone was wondering like I was, I spoke to the guy with the "We Want Ambrose" sign from Raw, on Twitter today. In case anyone thought, as I did, that it migght have been a plant.


----------



## Billy Kidman

TeamRocketGrunt said:


> seriously what do you guys see in this guy


A bright future.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

The #Heel said:


> Btw, if anyone was wondering like I was, I spoke to the guy with the "We Want Ambrose" sign from Raw, on Twitter today. In case anyone thought, as I did, that it migght have been a plant.


so was he a plant?


----------



## krai999

TeamRocketGrunt said:


> seriously what do you guys see in this guy, unbelievable.


look up jon moxley on youtube


----------



## The #Heel

Flocka Ambrose said:


> so was he a plant?


Oh, no. Should've made that clear. No, he's just a big fan. Said he was trying his hardest to get a We Want Ambrose chant started, but no one would follow suit. Also noted that two guards were eyeing his sign, talking back and forth, and he was expecting them to come take it, but they never did.

EDIT: just went through the rest of his tweets, and saw he also said that "Punk said he was coming soon" to him. This guy was nice as hell when I talked to him, and seemed legit, so I believe him on that. I wasn't gonna do this, but I figured y'all wanna see it too. Here's his Twitter (please no one give him a hard time. Be courteous)

@xanlopez6


----------



## Evolution

mr cricket said:


> Dean Ambrose vs Christian would be epic.


I agree. They could go with a similar angle to what he was looking at with Foley as Christian played a large role in the rise of the extreme match types in main stream wrestling. Plus if he were to retire Christian (let's face it he's not getting any younger) then that would give him massive heel heat. Not sure when this should happen (I don't think it should be his debut feud or anything) but there is definitely potential there.

Besides I'd really like to see Christian get involved in a meaty feud. Something with depth to it. He certainly has the mic skills/charisma to do it.


----------



## Eddie Ray

@krai999 aahhh. I forgot about that match  however, it being played out on RAW would be great. they would have way more resources to make it a very memorable feud.


----------



## Global Dominotion

Not sure if this was already posted but just found this...


----------



## The #Heel

Global Dominotion said:


> Not sure if this was already posted but just found this...


Saw on his wiki that he'd had a Velocity match, but never found a video. Thanks for this. Very interesting to watch.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

The #Heel said:


> just went through the rest of his tweets, and saw he also said that "Punk said he was coming soon" to him.


:mark:


----------



## CM Jewels

Evolution said:


> I agree. They could go with a similar angle to what he was looking at with Foley as Christian played a large role in the rise of the extreme match types in main stream wrestling. Plus if he were to retire Christian (let's face it he's not getting any younger) then that would give him massive heel heat. Not sure when this should happen (I don't think it should be his debut feud or anything) but there is definitely potential there.
> 
> Besides I'd really like to see Christian get involved in a meaty feud. Something with depth to it. He certainly has the mic skills/charisma to do it.


I'm 100% for this or something similar. 

Sidenote, OMGKDVJDSV @ What Punk said.


----------



## PlayaTaylor

JR: "Unlimited potential"
Got a feeling he debut's on RAW on Monday being one of Heyman's men. Or he could debut at NOC by helping Punk win the title. When punk said he is our secret weapon it makes me think he is talking about joining the Heyman stable.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

I don't think or don't want him to interfere in the wwe title match as an unknown, if he gets introduced beforehand than maybe, other than that, no.


----------



## Cookie Monster

I reckon I'd still prefer vignettes for an Ambrose debut.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

i would too but i don't think that's going to happen.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Me neither. Which will probably mean he'll debut and the crowd won't give a fuck. HOPEFULLY though, as he is indeed the master of the microphone he'll hit the ground running straight away. I said a couple of pages back I'd of loved some vignettes to air portraying him as this lonesome figure and then he's seen around the crowd, in stands etc around the arenas the following weeks until he is ready to debut (in whatever way they decide), a bit like how Edge debuted.

or they could just have him do a Raven and hope he gets a fucking standing ovation:


----------



## Eddie Ray

does anyone have pictures of his entrance video that apparently exists? i'm just curious cause I haven't seen it, every link to it i've gotten doesnt go anywhere


----------



## The #Heel

Eddie Ray said:


> does anyone have pictures of his entrance video that apparently exists? i'm just curious cause I haven't seen it, every link to it i've gotten doesnt go anywhere


No video, but a picture: http://dean-ambrose.com/gallery/albums/userpics/10003/normal_August_23_-_001.jpg


----------



## THANOS

The #Heel said:


> No video, but a picture: http://dean-ambrose.com/gallery/albums/userpics/10003/normal_August_23_-_001.jpg


That's sick it looks similar to the expendables logo!


----------



## mpredrox

wait did I miss something...why do people think Dean's debut will involve Punk?


----------



## PlayaTaylor

Punk said in one of his tweets about 2 month's ago that he is our secret weapon. That's why people say he will debut as a part of Punk. Just rumours at the moment though. But WWE will debut him straight away without Vignettes and make a massive impact.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Vignettes sometimes kill the mystery. He needs to come outta nowhere and give a little bit of a shock to the fans.

I hope he debuts out of the blue, as long as his character is developed throughout the weeks on RAW.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

better debut as one of punk and heymans boys


----------



## Mike Hauncho

Another Raw passes and no Ambrose. They are at the point where they are wasting this guy's career. 6 months of NOTHING! 6 months of this guy's peak years have now been wasted. I would be irrate if I was him. Wrestlers' careers and shelf life are only so long. 

The only thing that can justify this is multiple Wellness Policy failures.


----------



## The GOAT One

Tbf he was never gunna debut on a go home show. 

Suppose next Monday is a possibility, but I've stopped waiting now, it'll just be a nice surprise when he debuts.


----------



## Green Light

Dave Meltzer said he is gonna debut as Ryback's chef eventually leading to a feud between the two.


----------



## TheZeroIsTheHero

Hopefully he debuts soon, it's a shame because he could have added so much more to the roster, he doesn't even need to be in a main event level, I'd like it even if he was stuck with a shit gimmick like cesaros, it's a foot in the door and all he needs is to debut because I do believe he will get over even without a story to start, just they have wasted 6 months of ambrose and it's frustrating, because he's not on nxt or anything else, for like 6 months, at this point they either do it now or the longer they wait the more likely it will be that he gets a main event storyline, and personally I don't care how they debut him anymore as long as they do debut him at this point, WWE is just dumb, they should just call up who is ready instead of wasting there time thinking that there first storyline has to be golden in order for them to debut, seth rollins suffers from this, people make the mistake that it's the writers fault why they don't get over, but real talent will always get over, and the ones that don't have it will fade regardless of the story, bottom line just hurry up wwe and debut ambrose!


----------



## DesolationRow

At this rate, his debut better be pretty awesome. I don't want to have waited half a year to see him squash Yoshi Tatsu on his first night.


----------



## Eddie Ray

I agree that debuting him on a go home show would be lame, not enough build. 

I think its either in a few RAWs time or NoC.


----------



## PlayaTaylor

All i know is he will be on my TV before Christmas.


----------



## Emperor DC

Mike Hauncho said:


> Another Raw passes and no Ambrose. They are at the point where they are wasting this guy's career. 6 months of NOTHING! 6 months of this guy's peak years have now been wasted. I would be irrate if I was him. Wrestlers' careers and shelf life are only so long.
> 
> The only thing that can justify this is multiple Wellness Policy failures.


26 is not a wrestlers peak. Cena did not start peaking until he was about 30.


----------



## Smoogle

something tells me when he debuts everyone is going to be heavily disappointed, if they do have a unique way of introducing him color me surprised but right now keeping expectations beyond low so no disappointment occurs.


----------



## Eddie Ray

I'm sick of repeating this but with the backing of heyman, HHH, vince and Punk I doubt it will be something stupid or unimportant. again, I go back to the 'secret weapon' comment.


----------



## truk83

Eddie Ray said:


> I'm sick of repeating this but with the backing of heyman, HHH, vince and Punk I doubt it will be something stupid or unimportant. again, I go back to the 'secret weapon' comment.


What "secret weapon" comment?


----------



## Eddie Ray

Punk made a comment a while back about Ambrose being the WWE's 'secret weapon'. Ambrose has also refered to himself as such during a pre match promo in a dark match. "i'm the WWE's secret weapon, but they don't want you to know about me just yet"


----------



## Eddie Ray

http://www.sescoops.com/punk-calls-ambrose-wwes-secret-weapon-aw-update/ punks comment

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uueaBoxKmF8 Ambrose's comment


----------



## Mike Hauncho

Yes, he's the WWE's secret weapon as in a diamond in the rough. This doesn't mean he's Punk or Heyman's lackey or secret weapon story wise. That comment made by Punk was back in the spring and when he was face.


----------



## Eddie Ray

its possible they were thinking in advance though. Dropping hints to toy with the idea. Heyman and punk have been toying with us on twitter over their alliance the beginning of summer before he turned heel. its possible. I'm not saying 100% done and dusted that he is going to team with heyman and punk, its just a stand out possibility. Its also a better scenario than him beating on jobbers for 3 months.


----------



## krai999




----------



## krai999

tired of waiting


----------



## darnok

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



darnok said:


> So basically you bozos never learn? This is going nowhere. It is not part of the show. He was meant to be on Smackdown according to you all, now it's Raw. Then after that it'll be Extreme Rules, then Summerslam. Then you will all cry that Vince hates you and then you will move on to the next bullshit you seem to love to roll in.
> 
> Do you guys never learn? Yes! chants were meant to be heard all over. They weren't. Cena's been turning heel for years. He's not. Roll away though. All I see is some guy trying to make a name for himself while everyone else in WWE ignores him. Superstar in the making!


2000+ posts later...


----------



## Cookie Monster

Went all the way back to the first page and watched that Ambrose/Foley vid again, ahhh good times!


----------



## Game1778

I just watched this video Dean ambrose became my new favorite http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VEAXDV1Sr4


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*

^ Good news 




darnok said:


> 2000+ posts later...


Did the world end already? Last time i checked it was still turning and Ambrose was still debuting. _In_ time. A Superstar _in_ the making...


----------



## darnok

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



Jobberwacky said:


> ^ Good news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did the world end already? Last time i checked it was still turning and Ambrose was still debuting. _In_ time. A Superstar _in_ the making...


Since you went to the trouble of italicising your sentence, I will point out that to emphasise the part you meant to, you would have to italicise 'making' not 'in'.

Maybe he will still debut but my post was made in the context of the big Foley/Ambrose angle that was happening in April ala John Dinner's heel turn which has been imminent for about 6 years. Besides Nelson Muntz can't make this thread any worse.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Well he's taken part in am NXT match although he walked out on his tag partner, Bo Dallas in true heelish fashion. There are photos on Dean-ambrose.net so he is clearly active. Its a good sign to see him doing something and his walk out is a good way to build his character, even though it wasn't on tape. 

just giving an update is all...


----------



## HaRdCoReChAmP123

i been waiting to see this guy debut since hearing about him and then seeing a video package for him but where the hell is he........or is wwe dropping the ball again and scrapping the plans to actually use him


----------



## Eddie Ray

I think its more of a case of they don't want to fuck it up considering how many people, fans and people in the company, want him to succeed.

I don't mind waiting as long as he gets something interesting to do that accentuates his character...


----------



## holycityzoo

^Thats what I think is going on too. They have to know their rep of fucking things like this up is getting pretty ridiculous by this point. I would much rather wait and see them debut him with a solid character building plan and good story line to get him over right off the bat. I don't mind him spending 6 months - year in the lower-mid card either. They can't rush this thing with Ambrose.


----------



## RiverFenix

I think they're waiting until after Linda's campaign is over. They're basically in a do-no-damage mode and will be the next 51 days.


----------



## The #Heel

Tiny bit of news: a guy had a "Ambrose, You're Wanted On Set" sign at NoC tonight, which you could see during the Pre-Show battle royal. And security came and took it away.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Meh, doubt it'll amount to anything. I'm losing hope.


----------



## Duke6881

Not gonna lie kinda losing hope he'll ever debut


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

First time I've checked this thread in months and damn, wonder when he's gonna drop in. But if they really have a SOLID plan for this dude, then that would be great.


----------



## Mike Hauncho

He's not debuting. I'm thinking he's been released.


----------



## sbuch

all they have to do is have him run through the crowd or something and beat the shit out of Punk/Cena with a pipe or whatever and keep him in the shadows for a few weeks before he cuts a promo saying how Punk wanted change, but before change first must come anarchy and that Dean Ambrose will be inserting anarchy all over the WWE. 

He could have then be a ME immediately with strong booking made to look dominant and feud with Punk/Cena having various different matches and what not. Maybe even swerve that Paul Heyman is behind actually directing him because Punks a sell out and no better than Cena. 

Keep it simple, but I have a feeling he won't ever debut.


----------



## Eddie Ray

everyone cool yer tits.

ok, he HASNT been relased. last sunday he took part in an NXT show and won. pics etc on http://dean-ambrose.net/

judging by the removal of the sign then they might debut him soon...desperatly keeping everything on the down low. they surely have noticed the signs for him and taken it into account how much people want him to debut.

maybe after linda's campaign...its possible but I hope its sooner, however I dont mind waiting if he gets something good storywise.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

sbuch said:


> *all they have to do is have him run through the crowd or something and beat the shit out of Punk/Cena with a pipe or whatever and keep him in the shadows for a few weeks before he cuts a promo saying how Punk wanted change, but before change first must come anarchy and that Dean Ambrose will be inserting anarchy all over the WWE.
> 
> He could have then be a ME immediately with strong booking made to look dominant and feud with Punk/Cena having various different matches and what not. Maybe even swerve that Paul Heyman is behind actually directing him because Punks a sell out and no better than Cena. *
> 
> Keep it simple, but I have a feeling he won't ever debut.


This is exactly my problem with some of you Ambrose marks. I was so high on him when he signed, and now I want to see him released just so it pisses some of you off.


----------



## navybluehoodie

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> This is exactly my problem with some of you Ambrose marks. I was so high on him when he signed, and now I want to see him released just so it pisses some of you off.


what a terrible reason for wanting somebody to be fired. 
It's also a pretty ridiculous to stop liking a wrestler or anything else for that matter just because you think certain fans are annoying or stupid.


----------



## Bushmaster

navybluehoodie said:


> what a terrible reason for wanting somebody to be fired.
> It's also a pretty ridiculous to stop liking a wrestler or anything else for that matter just because you think certain fans are annoying or stupid.


lol last year i remember former Punk fans starting hating Punk because so many ppl on here marked for him and over hyped him. I dont get disliking someone for their fans being hardcore fans of that person. 

Im hoping he would be involved with Heyman and Punk. Have Paul say i have another Heyman guy who wants in on the WWE and he'll be set.


----------



## AngryPhil

navybluehoodie said:


> what a terrible reason for wanting somebody to be fired.
> It's also a pretty ridiculous to stop liking a wrestler or anything else for that matter just because you think certain fans are annoying or stupid.


This


That being said everyone needs to chill for the time being. We all know he is going to get brought up, there is no point trying to figure out when that will be.


----------



## Eddie Ray

I like him for a reason. I suppose it would be better if he got released and we got another santino or brodus in his place?...thats what I thought. 

he offers something different. as wrestling fans we should all want good wrestlers and good performers to match, not many people get by on their wrestling ability alone, some do but they are the exception, not the rule.

I could see Ambrose being a 'Paul Heyman guy' after all it was ECW that inspired him to become a wrestler and he is somewhat of a hardcore connoisseur so it fits nicely. Most of his indy work has been in more hardcore promotions.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

navybluehoodie said:


> what a terrible reason for wanting somebody to be fired.


Hyperbole. Ever head of it?



> It's also a pretty ridiculous to stop liking a wrestler or anything else for that matter just because you think certain fans are annoying or stupid.


It's perfectly reasonable for someone's opinion to sour due to extreme acts or positions from people who hold similar opinions. One reason is that they don't want to be associated with said group. Another reason is that those who hold extreme or strong opinions can cause one to reevaluate one's position and eventually change it. A third reason is simply that one finds the extreme opinions annoying and wants to stop that annoyance, and this can be directed towards those who are causing the annoyance or towards what is causing a group of people to be annoying.

Quite frankly, I'm getting annoyed of all the bitching about Ambrose not debuting yet, bringing him up randomly in conversation that have nothing to do with him, or coming up with crazy ways and angles to debut him even though the majority of people don't know him (i.e. him teaming up with Punk and Heyman, or randomly attacking Cena). You see, when a person gets annoyed they do whatever possible to stop it. Sometimes the necessary action someone has to take is to remove themselves from the situation. Now, I can remove myself from this thread to get away from said annoyance, which I will, however a lot of this Amrbose talk that annoys me has been flowing over to the other sections and threads. The only way for me to get away from this annoyance would be to remove myself and leave the forum, but I'm not going to do that. The other option would be to put people on my ignore list, but there are a lot of Ambrose super marks. This is where I'm left at. A bunch of Ambrose marks are annoying me and I just want it to stop. Maybe some of you can just calm down when it comes to Ambrose.



SoupMan Prime said:


> lol last year i remember former Punk fans starting hating Punk because so many ppl on here marked for him and over hyped him. I dont get disliking someone for their fans being hardcore fans of that person.


Yep, and like I said above, it's perfectly reasonable.



Eddie Ray said:


> I like him for a reason. I suppose it would be better if he got released and we got another santino or brodus in his place?...thats what I thought.


Yes, because clearly me being annoyed by Ambrose's marks and wanting him to get fired so I stopped being annoyed is the same as wanting shitty wrestlers.



> he offers something different. as wrestling fans we should all want good wrestlers and good performers to match, not many people get by on their wrestling ability alone, some do but they are the exception, not the rule.
> 
> I could see Ambrose being a 'Paul Heyman guy' after all it was ECW that inspired him to become a wrestler and he is somewhat of a hardcore connoisseur so it fits nicely. Most of his indy work has been in more hardcore promotions.


Is this directed towards me? If so, I don't know what the fuck this has to do with anything I said.


By the way, Tyrion aka Pyro, you yourself have spoken up against Ambrose being overhyped. Maybe you should red rep youself.



> Like I said before, this hype needs to die down already, it's just making people bash him unwarrantedly and they won't give him a chance when he gets called up now when they otherwise would've liked him. If you want to fawn over him, at least do it in the official thread.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/630612-dean-ambrose-maybe.html#post11849810


----------



## Eddie Ray

your points are convoluted and make no sense. you came onto an AMBROSE THREAD so what the hell do you expect. I've only seen him mentioned in passing on other threads, being raised as a possible person for a storyline, perfectly reasonable, nothing wrong with that OR threads bitching about him which kinda count as an ambrose thread.

your argument is literally "it annoys me, so instead of ignoring it and moving on with my life, i hope he gets fired" that is not hyperbole my friend, that is basically what you are saying.

Also, can I just make one more point...if everyone is apparently talking about him then surely thats for a reason. stop being a wrestling hipster, there is so many of them these days. "i dont like X cause X has sooooo many fans and thats just not cool".

also no, the ECW comment had nothing to do with you, I was responding to the guys giving their ideas, ya know, on an Ambrose thread.


----------



## WashingtonD

:lmao @ this no-name having a 269 page thread before he has even been on TV. The IWC reminds me of those "indie" music fans. Everyone mainstream sucks, only their unknown underground guys who only they have heard of have any "real" talent.

From his promos, he reminds me of a less charismatic David Flair. Haven't seen him in the ring yet, but people only seem to talk about his promo ability, so I imagine he's average at best.


----------



## Hoxsfan206

WashingtonD said:


> :lmao @ this no-name having a 269 page thread before he has even been on TV. The IWC reminds me of those "indie" music fans. Everyone mainstream sucks, only their unknown underground guys who only they have heard of have any "real" talent.


Direct me to where anybody said anything close to what you're stating in your post. You can't? Thought so. It's funny you guys are insulting someone for being popular on this forum by calling him a "no-name". Obviously he's a no name as of now, everyone that's not in the WWE is a fucking no-name you numbnuts. Also funny that it's a sin to like a pretty unknown guy on a forum where you discuss a scripted sport to the tee, get a grip. Now, you and everyone else insulting him for being a "nobody" continue making yourselves look like idiots by wasting your time hoping a guy is out of their job which they worked their whole lives to make it in just because he has more fans than they should at this stage of their careers. Idiots.


----------



## WashingtonD

I'm not insulting him, I'm just pointing out this fanboyism of his has reached unreal levels of ridiculousness, before he's even done shit.

You're simply putting words in my mouth. When did I ever say I want him out of a job? In fact, I'm intrigued to see him, but not to the point of some people on here who probably wouldn't object to him ending Taker's streak in his first match.

I said he reminded me of David Flair as somewhat of a compliment. I liked David Flair. But I also stated that to point out he has a long way to go before he's a fully well-rounded wrestler, as David Flair wasn't ever more than a mid-card guy himself.

It just seems like to me you're being overly caustic with your words because I've hit a nerve with my statement. Either that, or you're just bitter for some reason.


----------



## Eddie Ray

contrary to what the anti-ambrose brigade think we do not want to see him doing crap like "ending the streak in his first match" we just want him to do well. We don't want to see him wasted in a bad feud or storyline that won't accentuate his particular characteristics With him being new he needs something to cement him. his character is unpredictable and shocking, so do something to that effect, not just because I want him pushed to the friggin' moon (ain't gunna deny that) but because it suits his nature.

you know another newcomer I like...Sandow. I want him to do just as well but now he's debuted its pointless having a thread about him, his direction is pretty obvious now, looks like a feud with Ryder is on the cards, which is great, I like both of them. I want to see this feud purely for the verbal exchanges. If they don't go ahead with that feud then thats a huge opportunity missed.

BTW i'm not anti mainstream.Of the current Roster I like CM Punk, D-Bry, Ziggler, Ryder...basically anyone I see as good or entertaining, I couldn't care less about their popularity or lack there of, its personal taste for me. Ambrose is one of those guys that ticks all the boxes for me, great on the mic with a quirky, unstable and dangerous character, an interesting ring style, that ,although not the most technical, is a reaction to his character. Merciless, brutal and unpredictable. and a good change from the mostly stale product we've been getting as of late. He won't get rid of the PG era, people hold him far too high on that regard, but he might just, and I mean MIGHT, bring a little edge that has been needed for quite sometime now.

I guess hes the anti santino and brodus crap, he embodies the antithesis of everything I don't like about the WWE. I hope he does really well, he could fail, if that happens then that would be unfortunate and a certain waste of talent. If the WWE waste him the I hope he jumps ship to TNA or some other promotion, may be less glamorous and well paid but at least he would get to showcase his talents somewhere else.


----------



## Hoxsfan206

WashingtonD said:


> I'm not insulting him, I'm just pointing out this fanboyism of his has reached unreal levels of ridiculousness, before he's even done shit.
> 
> You're simply putting words in my mouth. When did I ever say I want him out of a job? In fact, I'm intrigued to see him, but not to the point of some people on here who probably wouldn't object to him ending Taker's streak in his first match.
> 
> I said he reminded me of David Flair as somewhat of a compliment. I liked David Flair. But I also stated that to point out he has a long way to go before he's a fully well-rounded wrestler, as David Flair wasn't ever more than a mid-card guy himself.
> 
> It just seems like to me you're being overly caustic with your words because I've hit a nerve with my statement. Either that, or you're just bitter for some reason.


But you did call him a "no-name" which is sort of an insult.

Oh, that last part wasn't directed towards you, that was just on my mind because others in this thread were saying stupid shit like "I hope he gets fired so I don't have to deal with his fans.....ON A DAMN FORUM". People really need to put shit in prospective.

I was being overly caustic, I understand that, I was half sleep, lmao. Maybe slightly bitter that this fucker hasn't debuted for some reason but my mistake for somewhat taking it out on you.


----------



## Eddie Ray

calling someone a 'no-name' then getting annoyed about him being brought up all the time is a contradiction also...just saying

_____________


----------



## Mike Hauncho

Another Raw and no Dean Ambrose. We are now looking at a October 29th debut at the earliest- a full 7 months since he was pulled from any TV recordings. Very, very sad. This young man's career is being wasted. 7 months of being sidelined not because of injury, not because of suspension, but rather because creative has nothing for him. I honestly would have quit.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Eddie Ray said:


> your points are convoluted and make no sense. you came onto an AMBROSE THREAD so what the hell do you expect. I've only seen him mentioned in passing on other threads, being raised as a possible person for a storyline, perfectly reasonable, nothing wrong with that OR threads bitching about him which kinda count as an ambrose thread.
> 
> your argument is literally "it annoys me, so instead of ignoring it and moving on with my life, i hope he gets fired" that is not hyperbole my friend, that is basically what you are saying.
> 
> Also, can I just make one more point...if everyone is apparently talking about him then surely thats for a reason. stop being a wrestling hipster, there is so many of them these days. "i dont like X cause X has sooooo many fans and thats just not cool".
> 
> also no, the ECW comment had nothing to do with you, I was responding to the guys giving their ideas, ya know, on an Ambrose thread.


I wasn't being literal when I said I wanted him fired. I ended my main argument with with how I truly feel which was asking some of you to calm down when it comes to him. The only way you could interepet what I said as reaffirming that I want him to get fired is if you took what I orginally said literally and read my next post with that perpestive.

And I'm not being a wrestling "hipster", which ironically you are since you said you like Ambrose because he's the antithesis of everything you don't like in the WWE. I'm still a fan of Amrbose, but I'm tired of his overzealous marks.


----------



## Eddie Ray

I'm not a hipster. I don't like him because he isnt mainstream, I like him because he is good. you seem to have ignored the part where I talked about other wrestlers I like...CM Punk is my current on tv favourite and hes the WWE Champion, can't get more mainstream than that, my friend. You're showing hipster qualities by saying that you liked him till everyone else started talking about him. Is he mentioned unnecessarily sometimes? of course, many wrestlers are its just ambrose sticks out to you cause you have a chip on your shoulder about him.

did you even read my full post cause you constantly keep missing the point with your replies.

long story short to end this silly argument:
-you were stupid enough to whine on a Ambrose thread in the first place
- hipster rejects the mainstream, has nothing to do with liking a few things that exist outside of said mainstream, many bands I like are not mainstream, others are. variety is good for the soul.
-whether you admit it or not you basically said you want him to get fired to get a cheap chuckle
-your bitter and need to let it go. be POSITIVE about the wrestlers you like, let other people like what they want to like, don't be a killjoy.


----------



## TD Stinger

The #Heel said:


> Tiny bit of news: a guy had a "Ambrose, You're Wanted On Set" sign at NoC tonight, which you could see during the Pre-Show battle royal. And security came and took it away.


Interesting but where exactly did you hear this?



sbuch said:


> all they have to do is have him run through the crowd or something and beat the shit out of Punk/Cena with a pipe or whatever and keep him in the shadows for a few weeks before he cuts a promo saying how Punk wanted change, but before change first must come anarchy and that Dean Ambrose will be inserting anarchy all over the WWE.
> 
> He could have then be a ME immediately with strong booking made to look dominant and feud with Punk/Cena having various different matches and what not. Maybe even swerve that Paul Heyman is behind actually directing him because Punks a sell out and no better than Cena.
> 
> Keep it simple, but I have a feeling he won't ever debut.


Love Ambrose. But enough of "debut him w/ Punk" or "debut him against Cena." Ambrose has still proven nothing on live TV. Debut him so he can have a big impact and then allow him to work up the roster. I don't want to see him shoved down my throat to quickly, no matter how good he is.



Mike Hauncho said:


> Another Raw and no Dean Ambrose. We are now looking at a October 29th debut at the earliest- a full 7 months since he was pulled from any TV recordings. Very, very sad. This young man's career is being wasted. 7 months of being sidelined not because of injury, not because of suspension, but rather because creative has nothing for him. I honestly would have quit.


So you would have quit the company that would make you the most money in your line of work? Not exactly a smart move. I've said it before: They were going to debut him against Mick Foley. It fell apart. It fell apart in the build up to the 1000th episode of Raw and Summerslam. I'm glad they didn't debut Ambrose during that time b/c he would have been lost in the build up. Do I want to see him debut? Absolutely. But I just don't him to debut just for the sake of everyone losing their patience. WWE needs a story for him to debut. In my eyes, I think he could have one in this Kane/Bryan/Dr. Shelby story. I can see him debuting somehow in this storyline. Not sure how, but I can see it.


----------



## Eddie Ray

this is a pic of it, sorry you cant see the whole sign. i saw it during the BR but didnt see it for the rest of the night so I guess it was taken away by security 
http://tofightforloveordie.tumblr.c...maybe-the-fans-request-must-be-fulfilled-soon <----the pic


----------



## #PushKofiKingston

First of all I'd like to say, lmfao at my boy Kofi Kingston beating Ambrose in a dark match on Smackdown. Now, why does every Ambrose idea have him being into the main event scene? Seriously, its crazy.


----------



## WrestlingFan96

This guy just isn't that interesting to me. It's going to take alot more than yelling to impress me.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

WrestlingFan96 said:


> This guy just isn't that interesting to me. It's going to take alot more than yelling to impress me.


Yeah 16 year olds need Cena to do that.


----------



## The #Heel

TD Stinger said:


> Interesting but where exactly did you hear this?.


On Twitter. Him, and the guy with the We Want Ambrose sign both replied to my tweets about each sign. I talk about Ambrose a lot on there... lol


----------



## -Skullbone-

This latest discussion has prompted me to remind users as to what a "mark" is. It's a carney term for rubes and "suckers" that get swept away by the hype of an act. A lot of wrestler's apparently don't like using that term, although I reckon a few would be bemused by some of these "smarks" ( or "guys who know they're getting conned") letting their childish fandom shine through despite their age. 

As for Ambrose, a lot of things can happen with him. It may be that I'm taking too many people's posts at face value (like a lot were with JoseDRiveraTCR7'S trollish comment), but I know there are some out their that are sincere with their 'demands' from the company. Don't say the guy "needs" to be in the ME, and don't say the guy "needs" to be fired or relegated. What do you guys 'know about' outside your taste? I'd be willing to bet 90% of this forum's section wouldn't know much about anything outside their own preferences. It's all up to the company, which can be better or for worse in our eyes. 

Personal taste isn't all that important in the overall scheme of things. It only matters to the company when it's representative of the majority they can eventually appease/exploit.


----------



## TD Stinger

#PushKofiKingston said:


> First of all I'd like to say, lmfao at my boy Kofi Kingston beating Ambrose in a dark match on Smackdown. Now, why does every Ambrose idea have him being into the main event scene? Seriously, its crazy.


Ambrose has also beaten guys like Ryder and Kidd in dark matches. They mean nothing. They're just for the entertainment of the live crowd. 

Not every Ambrose idea have him being inserted in the main event. Well, some of them do. But fans like myself just want to see him debut an impactful way. My idea has been to debut him against Kane. It's not the main event, but it's a feud against a long time veteran that would get Ambrose over. And just to point out to you, WWE was going to debut Ambrose against Mick Foley. That's a pretty good indication that WWE wants to feature him in a somewhat prominent spot on the roster.


----------



## TD Stinger

The #Heel said:


> On Twitter. Him, and the guy with the We Want Ambrose sign both replied to my tweets about each sign. I talk about Ambrose a lot on there... lol


Huh. While watching NOC I swear I saw a "We Still Want Ambrose" sign behind the announcer's desk. Was that the same guy w/ the We Want Ambrose sign on Raw?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Eddie Ray said:


> I'm not a hipster. I don't like him because he isnt mainstream, I like him because he is good. you seem to have ignored the part where I talked about other wrestlers I like...CM Punk is my current on tv favourite and hes the WWE Champion, can't get more mainstream than that, my friend. You're showing hipster qualities by saying that you liked him till everyone else started talking about him. Is he mentioned unnecessarily sometimes? of course, many wrestlers are its just ambrose sticks out to you cause you have a chip on your shoulder about him.


CM Punk may be popular, but he still represents the antithesis of what the WWE calls a superstar. The same can be said of Bryan, Ryder, and yes, even Ziggler. 




> You're showing hipster qualities by saying that you liked him till everyone else started talking about him.


Nope, still like him. I even said I did before:



> I wasn't being literal when I said I wanted him fired. I ended my main argument with with how I truly feel which was asking some of you to calm down when it comes to him. The only way you could interepet what I said as reaffirming that I want him to get fired is if you took what I orginally said literally and read my next post with that perpestive.
> 
> And I'm not being a wrestling "hipster", which ironically you are since you said you like Ambrose because he's the antithesis of everything you don't like in the WWE. *I'm still a fan of Amrbose*, but I'm tired of his overzealous marks.





> long story short to end this silly argument:
> -you were stupid enough to whine on a Ambrose thread in the first place


Where else am I suppose to complain about his fans?



> - hipster rejects the mainstream, has nothing to do with liking a few things that exist outside of said mainstream, many bands I like are not mainstream, others are. variety is good for the soul.


You yourself reject the mainstream for simply liking Ambrose because he's the opposite of the mainstream. Also, Ambrose isn't mainstream to neither casuals or the IWC. My complaints wasn't that Ambrose is popular online or on this forum. My complaint is that some of his fans have delusions of grandeur about him and constantly whine about Ambrose not debuting or being put immediately in huge angles where he doesn't fit in (i.e. making a stable with Punk and Heyman against Cena).

Also, when it comes to music, I listen to classical music, rock, rap, metal, jazz, country, K-Pop, J-Pop, American pop, folk, and indy. 



> -whether you admit it or not you basically said you want him to get fired to get a cheap chuckle


As disappointing it would be to see him get released, the reaction online would be funny.



> -your bitter and need to let it go. be POSITIVE about the wrestlers you like, let other people like what they want to like, don't be a killjoy.


Some of his fans are killing my joy. That's my problem.



TD Stinger said:


> Interesting but where exactly did you hear this?
> 
> 
> 
> Love Ambrose. But enough of "debut him w/ Punk" or "debut him against Cena." Ambrose has still proven nothing on live TV. Debut him so he can have a big impact and then allow him to work up the roster. I don't want to see him shoved down my throat to quickly, no matter how good he is.
> 
> 
> 
> So you would have quit the company that would make you the most money in your line of work? Not exactly a smart move. I've said it before: They were going to debut him against Mick Foley. It fell apart. It fell apart in the build up to the 1000th episode of Raw and Summerslam. I'm glad they didn't debut Ambrose during that time b/c he would have been lost in the build up. Do I want to see him debut? Absolutely. But I just don't him to debut just for the sake of everyone losing their patience. WWE needs a story for him to debut. In my eyes, I think he could have one in this Kane/Bryan/Dr. Shelby story. I can see him debuting somehow in this storyline. Not sure how, but I can see it.


This person gets it.


----------



## Nostalgia

This discussion is funny. Ambrose fanboys are so defensive, hmm, I wonder what that reminds me of? Ah that's right, the Bryan fanboys, which is why I find JoseDRiveraTCR7's comment so funny because he's a overzealous Bryan fanboy.



#PushKofiKingston said:


> First of all I'd like to say, lmfao at my boy Kofi Kingston beating Ambrose in a dark match on Smackdown. Now, why does every Ambrose idea have him being into the main event scene? Seriously, its crazy.


lmfao at your boy Kofi competing in dark matches. The guy's midcard for life son, give up your #PushHim gimmick.



Flocka Ambrose said:


> Yeah 16 year olds need Cena to do that.


:lmao Owned.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Nostalgia said:


> This discussion is funny. Ambrose fanboys are so defensive, hmm, I wonder what that reminds me of? *Ah that's right, the Bryan fanboys, which is why I find JoseDRiveraTCR7's comment so funny because he's a overzealous Bryan fanboy.
> *
> 
> 
> lmfao at your boy Kofi competing in dark matches. The guy's midcard for life son, give up your #PushHim gimmick.
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao Owned.


I've actually (and still am trying to) calmed down. Ever since Redeemer got the Daniel Bryan appreciation thread closed I've realized we had gone too far. I'm actually the one that got Carcass banned if that means anything.



#PushKofiKingston said:


> First of all I'd like to say, lmfao at my boy Kofi Kingston beating Ambrose in a dark match on Smackdown. Now, why does every Ambrose idea have him being into the main event scene? Seriously, its crazy.


This means nothing. Daniel Bryan loses at house shows all the time, but he's still one of their bigger stars.


----------



## Nostalgia

Lol. I can't really say The Bryan fandom has died down, people still overrate him like crazy, it's just some posters have replaced those who don't really post anymore (Redeemer) or are banned (Carcass). Some of the newer posters aren't as annoying though, which is good, I was sick to death of Redeemer's deluded posts and Carcass's blatant poor attempt at gimmick posting.

Only time will tell if the Ambrose fanboys will be worse. The obsession with him on this forum already is giving a bad sign already, god help us when he finally debuts. I hope the forum crashes when he finally does.


----------



## Ray

Hold number 1000. ARMBOSE


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Nostalgia said:


> Only time will tell if the Ambrose fanboys will be worse. The obsession with him on this forum already is giving a bad sign already, god help us when he finally debuts. I hope the forum crashes when he finally does.


The forum will be down for 40 days and 40 nights when he debuts. I'm probably gonna use :mark: 20 times when he debuts but that's about it. The people who say he needs to be in the main event right when he debuts are the reason why people like ADR and Sheamus get like no reaction, or a minimal reaction as opposed to someone like Punk or Cena. 

Look at Ryback, as soon as he debuted people were like "oh he's gonna go nowhere, he'll be on superstars in a month losing to Drew Mac". They slowly built him up, he's over as fuck, his chant, he has a main event look, now he's going to hopefully win the IC title against Miz. 

Sandow, he didn't get thrown into a main event, he definitely interacted with the main event stars though, he was in the opening segment of Raw 1000 with all of DX, he was in a match with Sheamus and Orton and didn't get pinned in either of em, that's proper build up. He gets heat, he's a good character, and he has a very bright future, just because they decided to book him properly.

Ambrose should be booked just like the 2 I mentioned, he can't be thrown in our faces constantly, but he can't lose every match and become a fixture of Saturday Morning Slam, they need to know when a defeat is a good thing for him, and when he needs to win a match, they also need to know who to put him in a feud with at first, if they do everything right, he'll be well on his way to success.


----------



## #PushKofiKingston

TD Stinger said:


> Ambrose has also beaten guys like Ryder and Kidd in dark matches. They mean nothing. They're just for the entertainment of the live crowd.
> 
> Not every Ambrose idea have him being inserted in the main event. Well, some of them do. But fans like myself just want to see him debut an impactful way. My idea has been to debut him against Kane. It's not the main event, but it's a feud against a long time veteran that would get Ambrose over. And just to point out to you, WWE was going to debut Ambrose against Mick Foley. That's a pretty good indication that WWE wants to feature him in a somewhat prominent spot on the roster.


lol I know a dark match doesn't mean anything, I just got a good laugh off of it. anyway, I remember him and Foley have some worked spat at a WWE event. Why did the ditch the plan to have him debut and feud against Foley?


----------



## #PushKofiKingston

Nostalgia said:


> This discussion is funny. Ambrose fanboys are so defensive, hmm, I wonder what that reminds me of? Ah that's right, the Bryan fanboys, which is why I find JoseDRiveraTCR7's comment so funny because he's a overzealous Bryan fanboy.
> 
> 
> 
> *lmfao at your boy Kofi competing in dark matches. The guy's midcard for life son, give up your #PushHim gimmick.*
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao Owned.


Hasn't everybody worked Dark matches before? I'm a Kofi mark, I'm not gonna give up the #PushKofi gimmick. I'd be a awful mark if I did that lol.


----------



## Annihilus

in before people complaining "he's not big/jacked enough" when the fact is like CM Punk, he probably works out regularly but simply isn't on steroids like most of the roster, and that makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## The Enforcer

I know I won't be alone in getting a kick out of people that are dismissing Ambrose as a 'no-name' or 'indy hack' right now that will be cumming in their pants after his first promo. 

Is he the second coming of Christ? Probably not. Does he offer something new that so many people claim to crave? Absolutely. Give the guy a live mic, something based in reality to talk about, and don't rush him to a main event match with Cena within the first month of getting called up and the guy is going to get over HUGE.


----------



## Smoogle

thats true if people think Punk looks like a veteran garbage truck driver their going to think Ambrose is the manager of a Burger King.


----------



## tbp82

#PushKofiKingston said:


> lol I know a dark match doesn't mean anything, I just got a good laugh off of it. anyway, I remember him and Foley have some worked spat at a WWE event. Why did the ditch the plan to have him debut and feud against Foley?



I have to disagree slightly. Dark Matchtes mean something. Most of the time the wrestlers who are competing in the dark matches are the ones who are closest to being used on raw or smackdown. The last few dark matches have been with Ambrose (in a loss to Kofi) and Roman Reigns aka Leakee (in a win against Heath Slater). Those two seem to be getting serious looks right now.


----------



## vanboxmeer

Since he's so talented, creative, and flexible with any gimmick, they'll give him a a flamboyant, borderline homosexual character and call him "Sugar" Dean Ambrose which they'll shorten after a month to just "Sugar" Dean.


----------



## Deeds

I think Dean is getting a big angle straight away (possibly main event caliber.)only because I doubt they would keep him off tv this long if all they have planned for him is a feud for the U.S title or some other stupid career wasting bullshit which they could've done months ago (I hope so anyway.)


----------



## Eddie Ray

Bit gutted he lost to Kofi however 1) dark matches in terms on win/loss are irrelevant and 2) Kofi is a crowd favourite and so for the interest of the crowd they would prob want to see him win, especially as it has no relevance to a storyline or feud and casuals have no idea who Ambrose is right now.

@JoseDRiveraTCR7 we'll agree to disagree although I imagine if we were face to face we would for the most part agree on the topic, arguing on the internet is pointless. however you do like the same music as me so thats pretty nice. 

@The Lizard I want him to be pushed to the moon but nothing big time main event, as i've said earlier on, i'd like him INVOLVED with main eventers without being THE main event. look at Sandow, he mostly sticks to midcarders but occasionally rubs shoulders with main event talent AND legends. Ryback also looks to be heading in that direction due to his involvement with The Miz, ok he is holding a midcard title but hes been a main eventer and has a big following, if anything he has elevated the I.C title far more than Cody aimed to do.

A few weeks of squash matches to get him known ( I hate them too but they are necessary), make sure each time he cuts a promo then have him fighting midcarders for another few weeks, getting himself DQ'd sometimes and being out and out brutal then shove him into something relevant. I don't know what yet because storylines might have changed by the time he has established himself.

My dream is for him to be involved with Heyman while still chasing down midcarders (so he is tormenting the midcard while Punk and Lesnar torment the main eventers) but I understand the likeliness of such a thing happening is low.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

tbp82 said:


> I have to disagree slightly. Dark Matchtes mean something. Most of the time the wrestlers who are competing in the dark matches are the ones who are closest to being used on raw or smackdown. The last few dark matches have been with Ambrose (in a loss to Kofi) and Roman Reigns aka Leakee (in a win against Heath Slater). Those two seem to be getting serious looks right now.


Not really. There are a handful of guys who have been doing dark matches once in a while going back a year and still aren't on Raw/Smackdown. Ambrose has been doing dark matches off and on for most of the year. Xavier Woods gets dark matches. Big E does dark matches. Bray Wyatt was doing them prior to injury. I saw Leo Kruger wrestle a dark match a full year ago.

There's a large gap between wanting to give a guy a look and seriously considering giving him a bump to Raw/Smackdown. I'd argue that "most of the time" it doesn't mean all that much. 

That being said, Dean is definitely "ready" for Raw/Smackdown. Roman, on the other hand, still probably needs a LOT of work. The last time I saw him in FCW, he was considerably worse than basically anyone currently working in NXT.


----------



## Commodus

A lot of people are saying 'have him attack Cena'. But I think they're missing the point of his character. Cena is motivated by the title, Ambrose is a wrestler who _does not_ care about winning championships. It wouldn't make sense for him to go after a main event caliber guy when you consider the nihilistic aspect to his persona.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Commodus said:


> A lot of people are saying 'have him attack Cena'. But I think they're missing the point of his character. Cena is motivated by the title, Ambrose is a wrestler who _does not_ care about winning championships. It wouldn't make sense for him to go after a main event caliber guy when you consider the nihilistic aspect to his persona.


Yeah good point. I can sense similarities with 1996/early-1997 Steve Austin, where he would just go after Bret Hart like a crazed animal and pull off scintillating promos, completely blind to who was the champion.


----------



## BaraaTZK92

I'm really looking forward to his debut.

Honestly I didn't watch him before, but from what I hear about him I'm really excited to see him in the ring and watching one of his promos.


----------



## Commodus

Marty Vibe said:


> Yeah good point. I can sense similarities with 1996/early-1997 Steve Austin, where he would just go after Bret Hart like a crazed animal and pull off scintillating promos, completely blind to who was the champion.


I see him being more similar to Mankind upon his debut in WWE.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

vanboxmeer said:


> Since he's so talented, creative, and flexible with any gimmick, they'll give him a a flamboyant, borderline homosexual character and call him "Sugar" Dean Ambrose which they'll shorten after a month to just "Sugar" Dean.


If that happens, I may be suspicious of who you might be in terms of predicting certain things :lol



Commodus said:


> A lot of people are saying 'have him attack Cena'. But I think they're missing the point of his character. Cena is motivated by the title, Ambrose is a wrestler who _does not_ care about winning championships. It wouldn't make sense for him to go after a main event caliber guy when you consider the nihilistic aspect to his persona.


Doesn't he also despise peeps who are able to have things that he can't have? But attacking Cena done too many times, so it would be nice to see something diff with Dean.


----------



## -Skullbone-

Looking forward to seeing "Sugar" Dean Ambrose.

The question remains though, who will be his "Spice"?


----------



## Striketeam

vanboxmeer said:


> Since he's so talented, creative, and flexible with any gimmick, they'll give him a a flamboyant, borderline homosexual character and call him "Sugar" Dean Ambrose which they'll shorten after a month to just "Sugar" Dean.


LOL, The sad thing is I could see them doing that.


----------



## Interceptor88

Striketeam said:


> LOL, The sad thing is I could see them doing that.


Nah, "Sugar" Dean sounds too creative. More probably Dean Ambrose will debut as a arrogant a cocky heel who claims he's the future of the company and he's better than anyone. You know, pure originality.


----------



## HEELKris

Is he ever going to debut?


----------



## The #Heel

My latest idea/theory, if he's not going to be involved with Heyman:

Regal recently wrote on Twitter (Kayfabe I'm positive) that he's dissapointed in Daniel Bryan, pointing out that his protegé was now hugging monsters. I could see a future storyline where Bryan resents that and calls out Regal. This could go many ways, but I could see it going Bryan/Regal in a feud. And when Bryan gets the best of him, Regal says he's got a new protege. Insert Ambrose/Bryan. More of an idea than a theory, since this Kane/Bryan thing is bound to go on for months, probably to WM and beyond. But it could be cool. They could also go with Kane/Bryan vs Regal/Ambrose, but I'm not too keen on that, and not sure how well it would mesh. But there's some possibilities.


----------



## Eddie Ray

he will. I read that the guy that had the Ambrose sign at NoC got it taken off him because security said that they didnt want to ruin the suprise...to be fair if I was that guy I would have kidnapped the security guy and held him hostage till he told me...I don't like suprises >_<

I think we are all just being a little impatient. I keep abreast of all the news surrounding him but i'm not scratching down the walls anymore. If its something good then I can't complain...I'm sure hes not the first guy to be held back from a debut and he won't be the last.


----------



## ABAS

He's going to debut. First move in the WWE: career ending injury.


Bad Luck Ambrose.


----------



## Ray

It'd be fucking hilarious if WWE randomly released Dean Ambrose tomorrow morning. I'd laugh so much :lmao

To represent my facial reaction if that ever happens, ladies and Gents, Kanye West:


----------



## The Nugget

I think the best way to debut him would not be throwing in the ME straight away, but have him take out an established mid-carder/legend in the ilk of Mick Foley etc.


----------



## WrestlingFan96

They at least should let him connect and grow with the audiance instead of throwing him to the sharks so to speak by putting him in a main event capacity right away.


----------



## The #Heel

Eddie Ray said:


> he will. I read that the guy that had the Ambrose sign at NoC got it taken off him because security said that they didnt want to ruin the suprise...to be fair if I was that guy I would have kidnapped the security guy and held him hostage till he told me...I don't like suprises >_<
> 
> I think we are all just being a little impatient. I keep abreast of all the news surrounding him but i'm not scratching down the walls anymore. If its something good then I can't complain...I'm sure hes not the first guy to be held back from a debut and he won't be the last.


That's not true. I spoke to the guy with that sign. They simply took it away. Didn't say anything about why, just that it wasn't an allowed sign. He also had about 10 other signs taken away. Nice to hold onto hope though.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

i doubt security at a venue know about a dean ambrose surprise lol.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

The #Heel said:


> My latest idea/theory, if he's not going to be involved with Heyman:
> 
> Regal recently wrote on Twitter (Kayfabe I'm positive) that he's dissapointed in Daniel Bryan, pointing out that his protegé was now hugging monsters. I could see a future storyline where Bryan resents that and calls out Regal. This could go many ways, but I could see it going Bryan/Regal in a feud. And when Bryan gets the best of him, Regal says he's got a new protege. Insert Ambrose/Bryan. More of an idea than a theory, since this Kane/Bryan thing is bound to go on for months, probably to WM and beyond. But it could be cool. They could also go with Kane/Bryan vs Regal/Ambrose, but I'm not too keen on that, and not sure how well it would mesh. But there's some possibilities.


Dean vs DB would be amazing DB is practically a face now, so why not? Your scenario works well, too.


----------



## new_year_new_start

I have this theory/realistic idea that at RR it will be a triple threat match between Cena, Rock and Punk for the title. Before the match, Punk cuts a promo saying how disgusted he is that 'Dwayne' gets a title shot despite not working all year long, he goes on to say how there are more deserving guys on the roster like Ziggler and Cody who deserve a chance at the title more. He talks about guys who had to work all their life to get to the top of their industry, he cites examples such as Eddie Guerrero then almost says Chris Ben- but saves himself by saying Brown at the last moment. He then shoots on Chris Brown, Team Breezy explode on Twitter and WWE takes full credit showing the trending topics that Punk has created. He finishes the promo, Cena and Rock make their entrances and then the match happens.

The match goes on for a while with the 3 of them going at it, the ref takes a really bad bump at some point and is out for a long time. During this time, Lesnar runs down to the ring with Heyman, Lesnar gets in and teams up with Punk to take out Cena and Rock, Brock looks like he's about to lay out Cena on the outside when the lights go out. The dong goes off. A dark voiceover saying "Wrestlemania. Brock Lesnar, you wanna go?". The lights come back on and Brock looks freaked out, he lays out Cena on the outside then walks out of the arena through the fans. 

The ref is still out cold and in the ring Punk is viciously beating on Rock, he picks up a microphone and cuts a promo saying how The Attitude era is finished and that The Rock's wrestling career is also finished. Stone Cold's music hits and Punk looks on at the titantron in disbelief, Punk on the microphone begs Stone Cold to come down to the ring and face him, Stone Cold turns him down but says to Punk that at Wrestlemania he will face him. Punk says that will never happen as he will still be WWE Champion and Stone Cold isn't worthy of being in a WWE Championship match. Stone Cold says that Punk is wrong. Punk laughs asking Stone Cold if he really thinks that he can still be champion, Stone Cold replies by saying that he meant Punk wont still be Champion. Stone Cold says that he's out here to say how Triple H has just appointed a new special referee to replace the damaged referee.

Mick Foley's music hits and after high fiving Stone Cold, he walks down to the ramp laughing at Punk. Punk tells Foley to hurry up so he can pin Rock, just as Foley gets to the ring we see Rock standing behind Punk. Punk has no idea. Punk turns round and Rock rolls him up in a schoolboy, Foley quickly counts for the 1-2-3 and the crowd go crazy as Rock is Champion! Punk can't believe it! He looks on towards Stone Cold who waves goodbye and walks out, Punk immediately runs out of the ring towards the ramp and gives chase. In the ring, Foley cuts a promo talking about how great the attitude era was, hypes up Stone Cold, Rock n Sock, Rock himself etc. 

Cena gets up and gets into the ring, Foley says he respects Cena, Cena helps up a knackered Rock and offers to shake his hand, Rock grudgingly accepts but Cena shocks everyone as he picks Rock up and AA's him! Foley looks on in shock, Cena seems disappointed in himself and exits the ring. 

Dolph Ziggler's music hits and he runs down to the ring with the MITB briefcase with Vickie and a referee swiftly following. The 3 stop half-way down the ramp as they bump into Cena, everyone stops as Cena looks at them, Foley and The Rock as he knows what Ziggler will do. He thinks about it, before shrugging his shoulders and walks off heelishly. Ziggler slides into the ring, Foley looks like he's going to defend Rock, when someone, seemingly a fan, jumps the crowd, gets past security, slides into the ring and nails Foley, he starts punching Mick until security catch up with him and start dragging him out of the ring. 

With Foley out of the way, Ziggler nails Rock with a Zig Zag, 1-2-3 but NO! The Rock kicks out! Ziggler looks on in shock, he drags Rock back to his feet and attempts another Zig Zag, it looks like Rock counters into a Rock Bottom, but Ziggler finds a way out of it and Zig Zag's him again, before getting the 1-2-3 and becoming WWE Champion. RR ends with Ziggler celebrating. 

The next night on Raw everyone is discussing why a fan jumped the barricade to attack Foley. Foley eventually comes out and explains that it was not a fan, that it was Dean Ambrose. He explains the Dean Ambrose history before asking Dean Ambrose to explain himself. Over the following weeks numerous promo's are cut etc etc, the Attitude Era is mentioned a lot and slated and Ambrose makes his debut in a match with Foley at a WM that has other historic matches like Rock v Cena 2, Punk v Austin, Taker vs Brock etc their leads to Foley having to retire from ever competing again.

 - That is a safety wink to make sure people realize I am actually being sarcastic and mocking the over-hyping so many people on here are doing with Ambrose.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

^ lmao my head was about to explode


----------



## JY57

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...Event_WWE_Legend_Throws_First_Pitch_More.html



> - Dean Ambrose worked last night's WWE RAW live event in State College, Pennsylvania. He lost to Michael McGillicutty.


Ambrose worked for RAW House Show


----------



## jdsricks

What the hell happened here??? A few months ago he was being setup in a great fued w/Foley, now he's losing to McGillicuty??? Did I miss something?!?!?!


----------



## JY57

jdsricks said:


> What the hell happened here??? A few months ago he was being setup in a great fued w/Foley, now he's losing to McGillicuty??? Did I miss something?!?!?!


its a house show dude. just like Ambrose lost to Kofi in a dark match. its for the fans in attendance not relevant when he debuts on TV.


----------



## Eddie Ray

to be honest it just shows that they want him to get out there and wrestle. its a good sign tbh, these matches don't mean jack in any other ways. I looks to be looming with recent smackdown dark matches (Ted Dibiase and Kofi) , NXT matches and now a house show. after all I can't see them debuting him without him having a few weeks to 'warm up' so to speak.


also that tongue in cheek scenario sounds awesome...just saying. you made a joke scenario and it sounds like the best thing since slice bread...Creative could use you if thats what you come up with just to take the piss lol!

I hope its soon, might not be so don't take my word on anything...but its a good sign that he is getting matches, nothing more disconcerting than someone not getting booked.


----------



## x78

Ambrose vs McGillicutty is a weird pairing though, it's two heels. I'm guessing it was the curtain jerker.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

JY57 said:


> its a house show dude. just like Ambrose lost to Kofi in a dark match. its for the fans in attendance not relevant when he debuts on TV.


Kofi is a somebody thou.


----------



## JY57

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Kofi is a somebody thou.


I know still a dark match


----------



## Dean/Moxley

I see him debuting this Fall. Let's just hope he wins his upcoming dark matches.


----------



## Dean/Moxley

I really do hope they kept his characters intact. Would be a shame if they altered it by a large margin.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Yeah Ryback lost to someone in a dark match before he debuted too. they dont mean anything.

I think that he was injured or something, cause we didn't hear anything about him for a good month or so, and there was a report earlier in the summer that he had a shoulder injury or something, he's been working a bunch of dark matches recently, so i guess he's recovered. maybe he'll actually debut soon ;p


----------



## JY57

He worked another Raw house show tonight against McGuility.

Yeah I think they are getting him ready to debut soon, with all these House Shows & Dark Matches he is working. They just having him get the rust off and see how he doing. Least I hope so.


----------



## TD Stinger

JY57 said:


> He worked another Raw house show tonight against McGuility.
> 
> Yeah I think they are getting him ready to debut soon, with all these House Shows & Dark Matches he is working. They just having him get the rust off and see how he doing. Least I hope so.


I've been saying that I think he could debut in the Kane/Bryan/Dr. Shelby story. Maybe Kane and Bryan finally snap and attack Shelby and Ambrose is his replacement. Maybe Shelby brings him in as "another mental patient." Maybe Ambrose is a figure from Kane's past. Point is, I can see it happening and branch off w/ his first feud against Kane.


----------



## JY57

TD Stinger said:


> I've been saying that I think he could debut in the Kane/Bryan/Dr. Shelby story. Maybe Kane and Bryan finally snap and attack Shelby and Ambrose is his replacement. Maybe Shelby brings him in as "another mental patient." Maybe Ambrose is a figure from Kane's past. Point is, I can see it happening and branch off w/ his first feud against Kane.


I think he will be somehow involved with Punk & Heyman.


----------



## MikeChase27

I just don't know how he will fit in with the current PG era where they can't do anything even remotely edgy.


----------



## Dean/Moxley

Ok. In my humble opinion, I honestly think Dean Ambrose will be debuting really, really soon. He's travelling with the WWE more, Ex. Dean Ambrose faced Michael Mcgillicutty again in New York today. He lost.. again. Although, a source states that the fans were into the match, 'new fans' emerged. Ambrose appearing in more events, September 21, 22. It's an indication of his impending debut, at least I hope so. But I'm saying he will debut very soon. :mark:


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

He's working Raw events this weekend, who knows, maybe monday is finally the day...nah.


----------



## Blood Bath

Ambrose will debut when we least expect it


----------



## Kratosx23

Blood Bath said:


> Ambrose will debut when we least expect it


So basically never, since we expect it every week.


----------



## Eddie Ray

It is all very telling though. 2 house matches against MiGillicutty, 1 smackdown dark match against Kofi and a couple of NXT live event matches. he is far more active than before.

I am inclined to think it was injury...what a pain...


----------



## JY57

Eddie Ray said:


> It is all very telling though. 2 house matches against MiGillicutty, 1 smackdown dark match against Kofi and a couple of NXT live event matches. he is far more active than before.
> 
> I am inclined to think it was injury...what a pain...


he also had another Smackdown dark match against Ted Dibiase the previous week.


----------



## Eddie Ray

JY57 said:


> he also had another Smackdown dark match against Ted Dibiase the previous week.


ahh yes, I forgot about that


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

I had a dream about Dean Ambrose debuting last night. Remember in TNA when Samoa Joe carried that huge machete around, Ambrose had that, and he threatened CM Punk with it and came down to the ring and started beating the shit out of him. Such a random fucking dream.

But yeah, I'm inclined to believe that he was injured, hopefully he's back on track and his debut is imminent.


----------



## Dean/Moxley

Here you go guys. It's a video of Dean ambrose's entrance at White Plains, New York. September 22, 2012.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhBgrULihUM


----------



## Dean/Moxley

Yeah, I had a dream of him debuting cutting a promo about him being the future of the business. Plus, I doubt WWE would allow machetes.. :lol


----------



## BHfeva

Let him debut at the Royal Rumble, eliminate someone important, and feud with him.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

He will debut after Survivor Series or TLC which is a good time to debut.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

He will debut after Survivor Series or TLC which is a good time to debut.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

JR is commentating Raw tomorrow, imagine if Ambrose debuted with JR on commentary :mark:


----------



## x78

Flocka Ambrose said:


> JR is commentating Raw tomorrow, imagine if Ambrose debuted with JR on commentary :mark:


I'm massively more confident about Ambrose's debut now that the commentary dynamics have changed. It would have been horrible with the old Cole/Lawler double act.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

x78 said:


> I'm massively more confident about Ambrose's debut now that the commentary dynamics have changed. It would have been horrible with the old Cole/Lawler double act.


it woulda been at the level of "its....christian"


----------



## Dean/Moxley

"Oh my!" -Cole


----------



## Dean/Moxley

If Ambrose is in New York.. Hopefully, he'll debut tomorrow. Raw at Albany, New York. (With Jr.) It would be greatness.


----------



## JY57

he competed again today against McGillicutty (lost again). So he worked all 3 Raw house shows this weekend. Thats good all these matches + Smackdown dark matches will get the rust off


----------



## Ray

BHfeva said:


> Let him debut at the Royal Rumble, eliminate someone important, and feud with him.


Yeah, like that worked out great for Maven.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Just debut him next year after Wrestlemania. They have Damien Sandow, Antonio Cesaro, Ryback that they need to work with first before debuting anybody else. Till they have a clear direction with Sandow and Ryback along with other guys from the mid-card then they could debut Ambrose, and hopefully it won't have to be till after Wrestlemania. If he debuts now then he will probably be having random matches on superstars for many months till he gets a program.


----------



## Jbardo

I understand what your saying, but another 6 months is far too long to wait. I think with him wrestling at the house shows and not been booked for any NXT shows, hes certainly going to debut before the years out.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

today maybe


----------



## Eddie Ray

I hope so. If its today I will be so happy lol. Unlikely though, don't know how that would fit it in with schedule considering sandow and cesaro will feature and a 20 min Cena promo going on and on about his elbow, no doubt they wanna ham that up and Shemus will be in it, and the 'who hurt Katiyn storyline. and who could forget team friendship. I'm glad they have more than one storyline going but it leaves little room for ambrose right now I would say its soon or they would put him on NXT. Maybe after HIAC.


----------



## Darth Netrac

Just an idea...
There have been talks of getting rid of AJ as the GM because it didn't go over as well as they would've liked. Have her get fired, have a psychotic breakdown, and she gets sent to anger management. There, the doctor gives praise to Kane and Bryan for their improvement. Bryan can even poke fun at AJ at the irony of things coming full circle. The doctor asks for the newest patient to share. The man goes on a rant about his horrible upbringing & the things he's done in his fits of rage. His rant ends and everyone in the room (including the recently reformed Kane) sit in a disturbed silence. The doctor calls the session to a close and everyone awkwardly file out except for a smitten AJ. She approaches him and introduces herself, he responds with "my name is Dean Ambrose and if you're smart, you get out of the way". He storms out, and the camera pans to AJ's psychotic smile. 

In this manner it can somewhat feed off of the recent popularity of Kane and Bryan (without stealing from it.), it can be a slow build, and Ambrose wouldn't be immediately thrown into the main event.

Just an idea..


----------



## BHfeva

Jon Jones said:


> Yeah, like that worked out great for Maven.


They should have him go solid through the royal rumble though.. maven got decimated after eliminating undertaker lol


----------



## Killmonger

Jon Jones said:


> Yeah, like that worked out great for Maven.


But Maven was awful and was just being used as Undertaker's punching bag.


----------



## Eddie Ray

he was in all 3 house shows but lost all 3 times...house show, don't matter 'n' all, I mean, Big Show is miraculously a face again in house shows so, meh. However it looks promising, no?


----------



## x78

Now would be as good a time as any with a long gap until the next PPV and no real big main-event angle with Cena injured.


----------



## Jobberwacky

We're absolutely crying out for a major off-the-wall angle right now, yes.

I do like the AM idea, Dean was very good in his psychiatrist skits. There could be a way in there, one problem is the AM stuff is very obviously comedic, although you could work off that twist like with Kane atm. IDK?


----------



## x78

I don't really want to see Ambrose in the anger management stuff unless his presence completely changes the tone and casts a massive shadow over the whole thing. Even then, I think it's still too comedic a segment for him to be involved with. Also, I wouldn't say Ambrose's character really has anger management issues, he seems pretty calculated to me.


----------



## TheZeroIsTheHero

*Who else thought Dean Ambrose was going to debut when Mick Foley came out?*

I have no idea why I thought he'd debut, and now I have no idea when they will, they have essentially wasted so much time keeping ambrose on the shelf that it's a damn crime now, anyone else still holding out hope? I just think at this point it won't be til the end of next wrestlemania that we will see anything to do with Dean Ambrose...


----------



## new_year_new_start

ZOMG FOLEY WAS ON RAW! It must mean that Ambrose will debut soon! It's going to be amazeballs!


----------



## Ray

*Re: Who else thought Dean Ambrose was going to debut when Mick Foley came out?*

Reaching.


----------



## Oakue

*Re: Who else thought Dean Ambrose was going to debut when Mick Foley came out?*

No one would have the slightest fucking clue who he was.

IWC is funny.


----------



## Until May

new_year_new_start said:


> ZOMG FOLEY WAS ON RAW! It must mean that Ambrose will debut soon! It's going to be amazeballs!


well yea it would make sense


----------



## RiverFenix

Well given Foley was selling his HiaC as his star maker, and is pushing Punk vs Cena in a cell - it could make sense for Ambrose to debut and call out Foley like we had hoped before. I still contend the wwe put that storyline on the backburner because of Linda's campaign - and that election is a mere 45 days away. It wouldn't have been a good look for her campaign for the wwe to be running an angle about backyard kids and indie wrestlers crippling themselves because of Foley and the wwe hardcore era.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Who else thought Dean Ambrose was going to debut when Mick Foley came out?*

He didn't even cross my mind.


----------



## Pedro Vicious

*Re: Who else thought Dean Ambrose was going to debut when Mick Foley came out?*

Why?


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Who else thought Dean Ambrose was going to debut when Mick Foley came out?*

I didn't think that for a second. 

I love the HYPE for his debut.


----------



## ThaFutureLegend

*Re: Who else thought Dean Ambrose was going to debut when Mick Foley came out?*

LMAO for some odd reason, do did i.


----------



## *Eternity*

*Re: Who else thought Dean Ambrose was going to debut when Mick Foley came out?*

Why? Its not like anyone in the audience would know who the the hell he is.


----------



## x78

Shit, I was convinced it was going to be Ambrose there at the end. I'm such a mark, haha.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: Who else thought Dean Ambrose was going to debut when Mick Foley came out?*

Im so sick of everybody saying dean ambrose is gonna come out when Foley is here. Get over it he will not debut with Foley so stop expecting it when Foley is here.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Yeah same here, at the end I was about 90% sure it was going to be Ambrose, but Ryback either way is fine by me. It felt like such a good time to have him debut tonight, I'm too much of a fucking mark.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Who else thought Dean Ambrose was going to debut when Mick Foley came out?*

No one except his diehard marks.


----------



## Dan Rodmon

*Re: Who else thought Dean Ambrose was going to debut when Mick Foley came out?*

:no:


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: Who else thought Dean Ambrose was going to debut when Mick Foley came out?*

nope, Triple H was on my mind. but Jeff Hardy was in my heart.


----------



## zxLegionxz

*Re: Who else thought Dean Ambrose was going to debut when Mick Foley came out?*

Why would the WWE champ be scared of watching a nobody?


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Who else thought Dean Ambrose was going to debut when Mick Foley came out?*

That Foley snd Ambrose thing has ended a while ago right. Idk why wwe is waiting to debut him though. Would be perfect having Punk mentor a new Heyman guy.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: Who else thought Dean Ambrose was going to debut when Mick Foley came out?*

Why would anyone think that?


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: Who else thought Dean Ambrose was going to debut when Mick Foley came out?*

I thought he might for a second, but then I started thinking realistically and perished the thought. Hopefully, they'll call him up to the main roster before the end of the year (or, at the latest, early 2013).


----------



## AngryPhil

*Re: Who else thought Dean Ambrose was going to debut when Mick Foley came out?*

No it was literally just you


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: Who else thought Dean Ambrose was going to debut when Mick Foley came out?*

Ambrose hasn't even debuted and he's already overrated.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

This fucking guy hasn't debuted and I'm already sick of his marks. 

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Xiphias

*Re: Who else thought Dean Ambrose was going to debut when Mick Foley came out?*



Ziggler Mark said:


> This fucking guy hasn't debuted and I'm already sick of his marks.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo


x2


----------



## x78

*Re: Who else thought Dean Ambrose was going to debut when Mick Foley came out?*



*Eternity* said:


> Why? Its not like anyone in the audience would know who the the hell he is.


No shit, he hasn't debuted yet.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Who else thought Dean Ambrose was going to debut when Mick Foley came out?*

god damn youre a bunch of desperate fucks


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: Who else thought Dean Ambrose was going to debut when Mick Foley came out?*

This Dean Ambrose debuting shit is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## The XL

*Re: Who else thought Dean Ambrose was going to debut when Mick Foley came out?*

Ambrose marks need to calm down thinking he's gonna debut into some big upper midcard or main event angle off of the bat. He's not.


----------



## TheAbsentOne

*Re: Who else thought Dean Ambrose was going to debut when Mick Foley came out?*



Stall_19 said:


> Ambrose hasn't even debuted and he's already overrated.


This is exactly how I feel. At this point I don't even care anymore. I am sick of hearing and reading his name everywhere. 

He's not a godsend that is going to change WWE completely and suddenly skyrocket us back into the Attitude Era.

:no:


----------



## Arcade

Isn't there already a Dean Ambrose Pre-Debut Thread?


----------



## joeysnotright

*Re: Who else thought Dean Ambrose was going to debut when Mick Foley came out?*



The XL said:


> Ambrose marks need to calm down thinking he's gonna debut into some big upper midcard or main event angle off of the bat. He's not.


Brad Maddox did...:blake


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Who else thought Dean Ambrose was going to debut when Mick Foley came out?*

That ship sailed a long time ago.

Also, to the people who are saying they're sick of him already, grow up. Every one of you are gonna be lining up to blow him once he debuts and cuts a promo. The reason people won't shut up about him is because he's fucking great and will add a lot to the roster.


----------



## cavs25

*Re: Who else thought Dean Ambrose was going to debut when Mick Foley came out?*



moonmop said:


> No one would have the slightest fucking clue who he was.
> 
> IWC is funny.


Ughh
NO ONE HAS TO KNOW WHO HE IS!!!!!
THATS THE WHOLE POINT OF DEBUTING AND MAKING A NAME FOR YOURSELF BY ATTACKING A LEGEND


Fuck sake people...That is one of the worst arguments you could use.

No one nose who he iz guyz 

NO SHIT! :westbrook2


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: Who else thought Dean Ambrose was going to debut when Mick Foley came out?*



Ziggler Mark said:


> This fucking guy hasn't debuted and I'm already sick of his marks.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo


x3


----------



## TheUltimateSmark

*Re: Who else thought Dean Ambrose was going to debut when Mick Foley came out?*

Ambrose has a lot of marks...and he hasnt even debuted yet and the IWC already cheers and BOOS him! Amazing! I expect this guy to be awesome just based on his fans.


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: Who else thought Dean Ambrose was going to debut when Mick Foley came out?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> That ship sailed a long time ago.
> 
> Also, to the people who are saying they're sick of him already, grow up. Every one of you are gonna be lining up to blow him once he debuts and cuts a promo. The reason people won't shut up about him is because he's fucking great and will add a lot to the roster.


they'll try to be rebels and hate on him because everyone loves his work..watch they won't care that he's actually good their more concerned about the people who praise him.


----------



## Fiasco

*Re: Who else thought Dean Ambrose was going to debut when Mick Foley came out?*

People bitching about Ambrose being overhyped are more annoying than his fans. Just saying.


----------



## DevinB333

*Re: Who else thought Dean Ambrose was going to debut when Mick Foley came out?*

I'm not an Ambrose mark (haven't even watched any of his matches/promos), but for some reason it did cross my mind that he was going to come out. After using logic, I figured it wouldn't happen. It did cross my mind, though.


----------



## JY57

*Re: Who else thought Dean Ambrose was going to debut when Mick Foley came out?*

no. they will debut him when the time is right


----------



## TheZeroIsTheHero

*Re: Who else thought Dean Ambrose was going to debut when Mick Foley came out?*

The minute punk came in I didn't expect him to debut...I also didn't expect whatever the hell happened between punk and foley, I just didn't care because it was so random along with bret hart, although I loved Foleys delivery at the end...

Damn it I just want him to finally start doing something, it wouldn't bother me if he was still doing SOMETHING in developmental but he's not, yeah I'm reaching a lot for this guy, and I do think that he will be part of a change in the wwe sooner or later, I just keep hoping for sooner, sorry if this annoyed people, just wondered if anyone else is still waiting on this guy, a lot of the hype has died down...not all of it, but most of it...


----------



## ShiftyLWO

*Re: Who else thought Dean Ambrose was going to debut when Mick Foley came out?*

who?


----------



## MyBloodyValentine

*Re: Who else thought Dean Ambrose was going to debut when Mick Foley came out?*

Dean...who?


----------



## CM Jewels

*Re: Who else thought Dean Ambrose was going to debut when Mick Foley came out?*



DevinB333 said:


> I'm not an Ambrose mark *(haven't even watched any of his matches/promos)*, but for some reason it did cross my mind that he was going to come out. After using logic, I figured it wouldn't happen. It did cross my mind, though.


Then how did you make the connection between Foley being in the ring with him debuting then?

Unless you don't count his Foley confrontation as a promo...


----------



## Darth Netrac

Ambrose could be used as the darker side of the Anger management angle. The banter between AJ, Bryan, and Kane could lead to all three making "progress". Dr. Shelby could even assign AJ as Dean's sponsor of sorts. Her duty would be to try to make sure he doesn't lose control (which he would). He could win a few matches, and lose a few due to DQ. She could plea with him and try to keep him in control until she finally gives in and becomes a crazy heel as well. We really haven't seen a truly devious couple in the WWE in a long time and AJ could actually pull off physical interference rather than just the typical distraction ( a low blow, a shinning wizard). With this approach the focus would be on the "Bonnie and Clyde/ Sid and Nacy" crazy couple, not debuting in the title picture or against a legend and he can build over time through their antics and personality.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Oh god ,haters, haters everywhere. I thought too that ambrose was going to debut tonight, it would have been perfect however just because he wasn't involved this week doesn't rule out other weeks, just saying. Foley might make other appearances and then might get attacked again, everyone expecting it to be punk, accusing for it then Ambrose is caught on camera beating the crap out of him, but no explanation of who it is and is only viewed from a 3/4 angle from the back from a fair distance not to catch loads of details, this becomes an ongoing mystery of who this mystery assailent until punk confronts foley a few weeks later, foley injured to generate instant sympathy, to show him the person who was so badly affected by foleys way of hardcore wrestling and that he wants to tell him himself, out comes dean ambrose, cuts a promo similar to the one he cut before and zing! he gets a main event rub but is not in the main event. He attacks foley after his promo so he gets instant heat and walks away with punk to the back. from then on, apart from punk and ambrose talking together they shouldn't meddle in each others stories until ambrose gets over on his own. otherwise it could ruin him, not to mention that puts him too close to supra cent territory.

this is my scenario, not a definite and at first I was angry last night, feeling that punk stole ambrose's storyline, then I thought that if you want to build this story then you have to have punk lay the foundations to make it credible. no one would give a flying fuck if Ambrose came out and said it on his own because he has yet to establish himself. we know punk is hot on ambrose so no doubt he would set up his feud, punk and Ambrose have great stage presence together. they blew the roof off in FCW when they fought.

also to everyone saying "omg no one knows him lolololololol" he is the most anticipated new talent in years and he is only 26 years old. if you can't understand why he's marked for so feverently then you are quite blind.


----------



## Starbuck

:lmao This thread is hilarious.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Why so much bitching? Can't people mark-out in peace anymore? Jebus!


----------



## truk83

Most would probably say that NXT is below Ambrose, but I happen to think otherwise. Ambrose should make a controversial return/debut on NXT, and it should involve the NXT Champion Seth Rollins. Rollins is easily the most over "face" of the developmental show, and Dean would easily take the number "heel" spot. Have him attack Rollins with a steel chair, and then put him in the "Regal Stretch". Allow him to cut promos explaining his motives, and his future. Dean says that it's all a joke because nobody knows who we are, or what we are doing in reference to NXT, and the "Stars" on the show. Dean says he is going to make history once he wins the NXT title.

Once he does win the NXT title he debuts in the WWE with the NXT title. Possibly have him interrupt the GM, or some legend. He is property of the WWE so it's not like they can have him "arrested". Ambrose would make that very clear in his debut that he is part of the WWE, but for some reason is being ignored. Dean holds a title in his hand, and asks if anyone knows what this even means? Ambrose says no longer will he be ignored, and that this title means he is the best talent alive not on Raw, or Smackdown. Ambrose says that this title is proof that he is "Next".


----------



## new_year_new_start




----------



## TD Stinger

When Foley first came, I jokingly thought "Where's Ambrose?!" Luckily, I've come to terms of the death of Foley vs. Ambrose. I still think there is a good chance Ambrose debuts in the Kane/Bryan storyline. Maybe as another mental patient. Maybe as another psychiatrist. Hell, maybe Paul Bearer comes back introduces Ambrose as a figure from Kane's past to get revenge for trapping him in a meat locker. These are all just brain storms. I'm not guaranteeing anything. I'm just saying that in my opinion, this is the best option for Ambrose to debut in the current storylines.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

I was literally on my knees hoping he debuted last night and beat the shit out of Foley.


----------



## Blood Bath

If everyone knows who he is before he debuts its not a debut..........duh


----------



## Mike Hauncho

He must of been released. Inactive for 6 months! 6! Close thread.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Mike Hauncho said:


> He must of been released. Inactive for 6 months! 6! Close thread.


He's not inactive. He has worked several dark matches during the last couple of weeks against Kofi, Riley, McGillicutty etc.


----------



## Mike Hauncho

MoxleyMoxx said:


> He's not inactive. He has worked several dark matches during the last couple of weeks against Kofi, Riley, McGillicutty etc.


Yes I know this. But if he hasn't been on TV (nxt or wwe) for 6 months then something is seriously up. Why would you WASTE 6 months of a guys career otherwise? This is a joke. I feel sorry for Moxley. 

Think at your current job that your bosses had you training for years and then once youre ready for the promotion, you sit there and do nothing for 6 months. I'd say fuck this and go find another job. You're gonna train me for all of this time and then when I'm ready to perform you shelf me for 6 months during my prime!?!? If you look at this situation from a corporate viewpoint then you'd understand it maybe.


----------



## Naman

Mike Hauncho said:


> Yes I know this. But if he hasn't been on TV (nxt or wwe) for 6 months then something is seriously up. Why would you WASTE 6 months of a guys career otherwise? This is a joke. I feel sorry for Moxley.
> 
> Think at your current job that your bosses had you training for years and then once youre ready for the promotion, you sit there and do nothing for 6 months. I'd say fuck this and go find another job. You're gonna train me for all of this time and then when I'm ready to perform you shelf me for 6 months during my prime!?!? If you look at this situation from a corporate viewpoint then you'd understand it maybe.



I'm REALLY afraid that this might be the case. I've been sallivating on this guy's return ever since I discovered him, thought for sure the WWE were going to debut him sometime after Wrestlemania....now all of a sudden five months and some odd days after Wrestlemania, HE STILL hasn't shown up???? I mean, people keep saying WWE's holding this guy out until there's a storyline for him, but it's been MONTHS! They could've had him do something with Kane, Big Show, there's a story with CM Punk and Dean Ambrose right there waiting to happen, Daniel Bryan, if they're not going to shoot him up to main event status ASAP then what, exactly, are they waiting for here? When, exactly, will be the right moment to bring this guy in?

Maybe I'm just losing patience, but constantly postponing this remarkable new talent is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Eddie Ray

he vanished for a while however he has been working loads of dark matches lately so chill...


----------



## Starbuck

Mike Hauncho said:


> Yes I know this. But if he hasn't been on TV (nxt or wwe) for 6 months then something is seriously up. Why would you WASTE 6 months of a guys career otherwise? This is a joke. I feel sorry for Moxley.
> 
> Think at your current job that your bosses had you training for years and then once youre ready for the promotion, you sit there and do nothing for 6 months. I'd say fuck this and go find another job. You're gonna train me for all of this time and then when I'm ready to perform you shelf me for 6 months during my prime!?!? *If you look at this situation from a corporate viewpoint then you'd understand it maybe*.


Maybe you should do the same. How is somebody who at 26 years old and who 99% of the fanbase don't even know about in their prime? He's 26. Twenty fucking six. He has plenty of time to debut. I swear to fuck. He isn't being wasted or any of that bullshit I keep hearing. If they debut him now he's getting lost in the shuffle of all the other new talent because God knows he isn't getting brought in the way all you fucking marks think he is. He isn't taking out the WWE Champion, he isn't leading a revolution against the company, he isn't curing cancer and he isn't bringing peace to the middle east either. Just fucking calm down. It may sound stupid but Ambrose marks are actually ruining the guy for everybody else. As others have said, he hasn't even debuted yet and already I'm fucking sick to death hearing about him. There's being a mark for somebody and then there's whatever the hell this shit is. It's ridiculous. I actually saw him at Axxess this year and during the dark match before the Raw after Mania 28. Do I think he has potential? Yes I do but holy fuck if you guys aren't taking this to a whole other level of stupid. It's like fucking Sting 2/21/11 all over again. I can't lie though, it does make me lol and quite hard at that. Part of me wants him to never debut just to see you all lose your shit lol.


----------



## darnok

*Re: Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel*



darnok said:


> So basically you bozos never learn? This is going nowhere. It is not part of the show. He was meant to be on Smackdown according to you all, now it's Raw. Then after that it'll be Extreme Rules, then Summerslam. Then you will all cry that Vince hates you and then you will move on to the next bullshit you seem to love to roll in.
> 
> Do you guys never learn? Yes! chants were meant to be heard all over. They weren't. Cena's been turning heel for years. He's not. Roll away though. All I see is some guy trying to make a name for himself while everyone else in WWE ignores him. Superstar in the making!


The "Dean Ambrose confronts Mick Foley at WrestleMania Hotel" thread; the gift that just keeps on giving! 

I bet you marks thought he was coming when Foley was there last night. Ha ha! Biggest joke is, I can post the same quote after Survivor Series and still be right!


----------



## Eddie Ray

the haters put in more effort than we do -_- must be a sad life to go on to a thread just to act like a twat. like the other guy said, let us mark in peace. start an anti-ambrose thread if you like the idea so much...

as for me, i'm keeping abreast of news and staying positive. 

I don't get why liking him gets people up the wrong way, just mind your own business, its not like we are knocking on your door to speak to you about ambrose.


----------



## The High King

only bumping this thread so all the internet geeks get their hopes up thinking something is happening with ambrose.


----------



## Shazayum

WWE.com said:


> *WWE has come to terms on the release of WWE Superstar Jonathan Good (Dean Ambrose) as of today, September 25, 2012. WWE wishes Jonathan the best in all of his future endeavors.*


Oh well.


----------



## The High King

hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## new_year_new_start

HAHAHA! It's legit! Just seen it on WWE.COM! Link


----------



## The #Heel

Really dude? There's a reason why this thread is here. For all the Dean Ambrose marks to gather; and speculate, share, and discuss everything Ambrose. Y'all coming in here to put down people for doing that is ridiculous and immature. It's like going into the Raw section, and slamming people for discussing and enjoying the show. Same with SmackDown, TNA, etc. As another member said, unless they're invading other threads, making every topic about him, and shoving stuff about him in your face disrespectfully and harshly; it's idiotic to react this way. On the other hand, that's exactly what y'all are doing with the anti-Ambrose feed, and they're STILL not dishing it back to you. I'm not saying you can't enter this thread and give your opinion on why he's overhyped. But that shit about him being released that you just pulled, is again, childish and moronic.


----------



## Shazayum

Sounds like you saw my post and had a mini heart attack, and got angry once you realized it was fake.


----------



## The #Heel

SummerLove said:


> Sounds like you saw my post and had a mini heart attack, and got angry once you realized it was fake.


Nope. I actually saw your post, and remembered why I left this forum originally in the first place.

But, this is exactly my point. It's like dealing with a toddler. No, actually I have a toddler. Surprisingly shows more maturity than this on a regular basis. This is like dealing with an infant. Never thought I would use this word to make a point, but it's a very brat-like attitude. I'm sure you're trolling, or something. But this isn't an anger thing whatsoever. More like... dissapointed. Every wrestling site I've been to eventually got taken over by children. Or at the very least, teenagers with child-like tendancies. I came back because I thought (and had heard) this place had gotten better. Those like you are making me doubt that. Once again, please grow up.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Lol the Mick Foley stuff was finished months ago, not sure why many thought it would be Ambroses debut. I just want to see how big this thread can get before he debuts lol.


----------



## Dean/Moxley

This thread will explode when he finally debuts. Hopefully, they don't interject him unto a high-profile feud. Hopefully, he cuts promo after promo, and works his way up to the upper-card.


----------



## Shazayum

The #Heel said:


> Nope. I actually saw your post, and remembered why I left this forum originally in the first place.
> 
> But, this is exactly my point. It's like dealing with a toddler. No, actually I have a toddler. Surprisingly shows more maturity than this on a regular basis. This is like dealing with an infant. Never thought I would use this word to make a point, but it's a very brat-like attitude. I'm sure you're trolling, or something. But this isn't an anger thing whatsoever. More like... dissapointed. Every wrestling site I've been to eventually got taken over by children. Or at the very least, teenagers with child-like tendancies. I came back because I thought (and had heard) this place had gotten better. Those like you are making me doubt that. Once again, please grow up.


You're overreacting. It was a joke.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

new_year_new_start said:


> HAHAHA! It's legit! Just seen it on WWE.COM! Link


holy fuck the sound quality on that made my ears explode.


----------



## CM Jewels

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Why so much bitching? *Can't people mark-out in peace anymore?* Jebus!


It's not allowed.


----------



## Xiphias

Are we there yet


----------



## The-Rock-Says

The #Heel said:


> Nope. I actually saw your post, and remembered why I left this forum originally in the first place.
> 
> But, this is exactly my point. It's like dealing with a toddler. No, actually I have a toddler. Surprisingly shows more maturity than this on a regular basis. This is like dealing with an infant. Never thought I would use this word to make a point, but it's a very brat-like attitude. I'm sure you're trolling, or something. But this isn't an anger thing whatsoever. More like... dissapointed. Every wrestling site I've been to eventually got taken over by children. Or at the very least, teenagers with child-like tendancies. I came back because I thought (and had heard) this place had gotten better. Those like you are making me doubt that. Once again, please grow up.


Hahahaha.

Gold.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

I think most of you haters secretly like Ambrose, but you don't want to admit it because he's so hyped.


----------



## ESPNNYC1

I hope this guy debuts soon.


----------



## new_year_new_start

Flocka Ambrose said:


> holy fuck the sound quality on that made my ears explode.


It was the only "How do you like me now?" one I could find  It had like 20 something views when I linked it, now has 100 :lol


----------



## NeyNey

So I guess I am the only one who can't see (and don't want) him debut in ANY of this Angermanagement stuff... ?

Okay..
..I can live with that... 

..and I can't deny I was a *LITTLE* nervous when Foley appeared.. 8*D


----------



## Ham and Egger

The thread continues to bring the lulz. I knew you marks were foaming at the mouth when Foley came out.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Heavenly Invader said:


> The thread continues to bring the lulz. I knew you marks were foaming at the mouth when Foley came out.


your point exactly? I enjoy being excited for something, even if in the end it doesn't happen.I like this thread, I like going through possible scenarios and keeping up with dark match news. go mark about your faves and i'll mark about mine, that way things stay peaceful. I don't go onto other peoples threads to laugh about who they like, each to their own. we all have different tastes and we all mark out in different ways. we got our own little Ambrose community here, no one asked you to be part of it.


----------



## NeyNey

> The thread continues to bring the lulz. I knew you marks were foaming at the mouth when Foley came out.


Glad, I can entertain you.

..and there was no foam on my mouth... 
...ok, a little but... who cares! 
What's wrong about beeing a little excited... :batista3


----------



## The #Heel

Yeah, I overreacted like crazy last night. My bad. Haha

Still the point stands, it's the Dean Ambrose page. Marks will mark here. 

In other news, based on what I've seen on Twitter, a ton of people have been getting Ambrose signs taken away. At least 3 from Monday. Why such secrecy?


----------



## vanboxmeer

Since Saturday Morning Slam is a key program that WWE wants to push to "expand their portfolio", I've deduced a very likely scenario for Mr.Dean Ambrose to appropriately introduce himself in the Rated G environment. He'd debut as the token bully character on this child show picking on the likes of Hornswoggle and AJ. His name will be "Mean" Dean. Every week a guest undercard babyface will face him and try to teach the mean bully a lesson. Sometimes he'll win, but he'll usually lose. New boom period every Saturday Morning™.


----------



## Eddie Ray

The #Heel said:


> Yeah, I overreacted like crazy last night. My bad. Haha
> 
> Still the point stands, it's the Dean Ambrose page. Marks will mark here.
> 
> In other news, based on what I've seen on Twitter, a ton of people have been getting Ambrose signs taken away. At least 3 from Monday. Why such secrecy?


:mark: you're always getting my hopes up...also...he is getting over slowly and he hasn't been on tv...3 signs for an unknown is a damn good job tbh...he hasn't even had NXT airtime...


----------



## NeyNey

Haha, oh god this place is awesome. Thanks god I found it. 



> Since Saturday Morning Slam is a key program that WWE wants to push to "expand their portfolio", I've deduced a very likely scenario for Mr.Dean Ambrose to appropriately introduce himself in the Rated G environment. He'd debut as the token bully character on this child show picking on the likes of Hornswoggle and AJ. His name will be "Mean" Dean. Every week a guest undercard babyface will face him and try to teach the mean bully a lesson. Sometimes he'll win, but he'll usually lose. New boom period every Saturday Morning™.


I hope that was irony. :lol 
(..not the Hornswoggle part. I would love to see Hornswoggle brutally beaten down. :mark: )


----------



## Eddie Ray

hey guys, they made a parody version now fpalm ...how sad...do they really have nothing else to do with their lives?


----------



## WrestlingFan96

Eddie Ray said:


> hey guys, they made a parody version now fpalm ...how sad...do they really have nothing else to do with their lives?


What?


----------



## Mike Hauncho

Heavenly Invader said:


> The thread continues to bring the lulz. I knew you marks were foaming at the mouth when Foley came out.


Yes. I was jumping up and down in my hotel room.


----------



## NeyNey

> hey guys, they made a parody version now ...how sad...do they really have nothing else to do with their lives?





> He debuts as Zack Ryder's bodyguard and eventually elevates Zack Ryder back to the ultra relevant US Title scene! Once Zack wins the title, Mojo turns heel and this leads to a feud that sees Mojo Rawley trash talk Ryder saying how Ryder's internet/party gimmick exploits have destroyed wrestling, eventually Mojo beats Zack in a dance-off to win his first (of many) WWE titles by winning the coveted US Championship.


Aw come on, I laughed so hard. :'D


----------



## Eddie Ray

some of the things are funny but I still think its lame -_-;


----------



## NeyNey

> some of the things are funny but I still think its lame -_-;


Yeah...









Soooo... let's talk about something they can make fun about. 

I'm not expecting him in every weeklie show or PPV.  To be honest, last monday was the first time. 
So I'll just lay down and wait.


----------



## Dean/Moxley

He'll debut around November through the next year. Can't believe how everyone expects him at every RAW.


----------



## NeyNey

> He'll debut around November through the next year.


Could be possible. :agree: Maybe later, who knows.


----------



## tbp82

Do I think Dean Ambrose is overhype by some here? Yes there's no doubt. But at the same time I think he reminds me of the stuff I've seen from Rowdy Piper. Which is pretty high praise considering that Piper is a hall of famer who main evented wrestlemania. Im a big fan of pre-debut vignettes and I think that vignettes of Ambrose in a dark room cutting his crazy promos would be a great way to introduce him.


----------



## JY57

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2012/0929/556742/raw-live-event-results/index.shtml



> Third match saw Michael Mcgillicutty defeat Dean Ambrose. I was surprised to see Ambrose had video graphics and actual music. The match had a really good spot when Ambrose knocked Mcgillicutty out of the ring and grabbed a chair from the outside and proceeded to sit in it. Mcgillicutty won with his lame finisher. Mcgillicutty played the face, which I found odd.


looks like he doing another week of Raw House Shows against Mcgilliculty. Also he got a theme song and video promo now.


----------



## Dean/Moxley

JY57 said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2012/0929/556742/raw-live-event-results/index.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> looks like he doing another week of Raw House Shows against Mcgilliculty. Also he got a theme song and video promo now.


That's sounds great! He has a theme and a titantron. This just makes me more anxious for his debut... :mark:


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

i still say he debuts just in time to compete in the survivor series 5 on 5 match

wwe always uses new wrestlers to get their time in them

2011 it was hunico, mason ryan, and sin cara
2010 it was tyler reks
2009 it was drew mcintyre, sheamus, evan bourne, and dolph ziggler
2008 it was the miz, john morrison, and r-truth

you get my point, survivor series classic 5 on 5 always has a new name in there


----------



## Outlaw91

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> i still say he debuts just in time to compete in the survivor series 5 on 5 match
> 
> wwe always uses new wrestlers to get their time in them
> 
> 2011 it was hunico, mason ryan, and sin cara
> 2010 it was tyler reks
> 2009 it was drew mcintyre, sheamus, evan bourne, and dolph ziggler
> 2008 it was the miz, *john morrison*, and r-truth
> 
> you get my point, survivor series classic 5 on 5 always has a new name in there


Morrison was ECW World Champion in 2007


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

irrelevant title on a irrelevant show

john morrison got noticed when he and the miz were a duo


----------



## SAMCRO

I'm just curious as to what his finisher is going to be. He cant use The Midnight Special since Sheamus is using it. I don't see him using Regal's finishers since he was mostly just doing those to fuck with Regal during their feud. I know he beat Riley with the Knee Trembler once but i'm not convinced he'll use it once he's on tv.


----------



## WrestlingFan96

He needs to get rid of the Justin Bieber haircut.


----------



## NeyNey

Cool! (Y)



> I was surprised to see Ambrose had video graphics and actual music.


I wanna see that video graphics! 










Edit:


> I'm just curious as to what his finisher is going to be.


Me too. I can imagine a hard knee trembler or a sick Clothesline.



> He needs to get rid of the Justin Bieber haircut.


Don't you ever write this name here in this thread again.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I have finally figured out when he will debut! For doomsday theorists the world will end on December 21st 2012. That's on a Friday right? So what's a better way to debut this guy then on Friday night Smackdown?


----------



## Outlaw91

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> irrelevant title on a irrelevant show
> 
> john morrison got noticed when he and the miz were a duo


they were a tag team while on ECW


----------



## SAMCRO

Heavenly Invader said:


> I have finally figured out when he will debut! For doomsday theorists the world will end on December 21st 2012. That's on a Friday right? So what's a better way to debut this guy then on Friday night Smackdown?


That actually could work. Give him a doomsday character, he could set fires and cause all sorts of chaos saying the world deserves to be destroyed and he's gonna help destroy it. Quoted from Alfred from The Dark Knight "*some men aren't looking for anything logical, like money. They can't be bought, bullied, reasoned, or negotiated with. Some men just want to watch the world burn*". 

They seriously need to make him almost like the Joker, make him a man that doesn't want money or titles really he just wants destruction and chaos.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

David Banner said:


> I'm just curious as to what his finisher is going to be. He cant use The Midnight Special since Sheamus is using it. I don't see him using Regal's finishers since he was mostly just doing those to fuck with Regal during their feud. I know he beat Riley with the Knee Trembler once but i'm not convinced he'll use it once he's on tv.


i hope he doesn't use a submission move as a finisher, that dooms heels from going over faces

i think it's time to give someone a lariat for a finisher, and dean throws a good one


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

David Banner said:


> I'm just curious as to what his finisher is going to be. He cant use The Midnight Special since Sheamus is using it. I don't see him using Regal's finishers since he was mostly just doing those to fuck with Regal during their feud. I know he beat Riley with the Knee Trembler once but i'm not convinced he'll use it once he's on tv.


how about this one?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJbvcHJIvF8


----------



## SAMCRO

MoxleyMoxx said:


> how about this one?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJbvcHJIvF8


He can't use that either, thats Beth Phoenix's finisher.


----------



## Commodus

For a change of pace, what if most of his first matches he intentionally lost by getting himself disqualified?
I think it would be a good way of establishing that his motives are completely different from anyone elses, he doesn't even care about winning or losing or gaining titles, he's just nuts.

Or have him go for a match and out of nowhere start attacking the referee, it worked for Terry Funk when he made his debut.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

David Banner said:


> He can't use that either, thats Beth Phoenix's finisher.


She's leaving this month, just in time.
Plus he executes it a different way.


----------



## NeyNey

> i think it's time to give someone a lariat for a finisher, and dean throws a good one


Hell yes, that's right! (Y) They're gold.










(He did one in a CZW-Match, don't know anymore which one, but that was SO AWESOME!!)



> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJbvcHJIvF8


I think that woulnd't be brutal enough (for a final finisher).


----------



## SAMCRO

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> She's leaving this month, just in time.
> Plus he executes it a different way.


I'm not so sure she is. There was reports of her leaving then reports of them reports being false. So its hard to tell.


----------



## Commodus

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> She's leaving this month, just in time.
> Plus he executes it a different way.


The bigger issue is that it looks like a jobber's finisher. It has no individuality, it looks like the bland flashy crap you'd see some 16 year old garbage wrestler trotting out in CZW, not the big leagues.

Ambrose is a small guy in a world of giants, he needs a finisher he can do on anyone at any time.
Like the Stunner, the Mandible Claw, the Pedigree, the Peoples Elbow, the Legdrop of Doom™.

That's the key to a great finisher. I say give him the running knee. But against smaller opponents, have him set it up by putting them in the Tree of Woe posistion to play up his sadism.

So they're panicking and trying to untangle themselves as he watches and gets ready to do the knee. It'll give them a chance to focus on his mannerisms and show the audience what a sick fuck he is.


----------



## TD Stinger

The fact that he has his own music and video now at least gives the impression that WWE is ready and wants to debut him (though, they wanted to debut him months ago against Foley). Only thing stopping it is the right story.

As far as his finisher goes, I don't really like the Hook & Ladder for Ambrose. Just don't think it fits him. As far as a Lariat, probably not either. One of Ryback's signature is straight up lariat/clothesline (The Meathook). Plus a Lariat doesn't look good unless the opponent sells it well. I woulk like to see him w/ a DDT type finisher. Maybe a Reverse DDT.

As for the 12/21/12 debut, can't tell if the person who posted this was being sarcastic or not, but it sounds like a really good idea.


----------



## RDEvans

I don't know about you guys but remember that air raid siren manuever he used when he debuted against Hunico? It looks powerful and would be awesome to see or maybe use Moxicity again.


----------



## SAMCRO

RDEvans said:


> I don't know about you guys but remember that air raid siren manuever he used when he debuted against Hunico? It looks powerful and would be awesome to see or maybe use Moxicity again.


Ya i mentioned that already, Sheamus is using it now and calls it White Noise.


----------



## Shazayum

David Banner said:


> That actually could work. Give him a doomsday character, he could set fires and cause all sorts of chaos saying the world deserves to be destroyed and he's gonna help destroy it. Quoted from Alfred from The Dark Knight "*some men aren't looking for anything logical, like money. They can't be bought, bullied, reasoned, or negotiated with. Some men just want to watch the world burn*".
> 
> They seriously need to make him almost like the Joker, make him a man that doesn't want money or titles really he just wants destruction and chaos.


Too sophisticated a character for wrestling.


----------



## Commodus

SummerLove said:


> Too sophisticated a character for wrestling.


Not really, just play up how nihilistic he is. It doesn't require blood, swearing or lots of promo time. Just a few big gestures. Like winning a title and then giving it to the fans waiting outside the arena. Something like that would be really memorable.


----------



## NightmareInc.

Commodus said:


> Not really, just play up how nihilistic he is. It doesn't require blood, swearing or lots of promo time. Just a few big gestures. Like winning a title and then giving it to the fans waiting outside the arena. Something like that would be really memorable.


He doesn't need to be jokeresque gimmicky. Example:


----------



## Eddie Ray

I NEED to hear his new theme...like right now...God WWE, I hate you some times >_<


----------



## Dean/Moxley

"Michael McGillicutty defeated Dean Ambrose at last night's RAW live event in Topeka, Kansas. A fan in attendance noted that Ambrose does have his own entrance video and theme song." I hope his theme is actually a bit decent, as well as his titantron. Each news piece, we receive seems to indicate his debut is closer and closer...


----------



## Hoxsfan206

In the last post on page 276 there is a video of his entrance where you can somewhat hear the new theme. Take that while you can.


----------



## Mr. Fluffykins

They will probably bring him in, job him out, give him some Internet show and release him like Colt Cabana


----------



## Commodus

Eddie Ray said:


> I NEED to hear his new theme...like right now...God WWE, I hate you some times >_<


Given the crap they gave him in FCW, I wouldn't hold your breath as to him getting a good theme.
Jesus, why don't they grasp that this character probably shouldn't have generic rock riffs? He's not Hardcore Holly for fucks sake.


----------



## WrestlingFan96

*Dean Ambrose's Best Promos*

I've seen the "Broken Heart", the Challenge to Bryan Danielson , ect. promos, but what are other really good promos of his I should check out?


----------



## 11rob2k

*Re: Dean Ambrose's Best Promos*



WrestlingFan96 said:


> I've seen the "Broken Heart", the Challenge to Bryan Danielson , ect. promos, but what are other really good promos of his I should check out?


Here's 50 minutes of his promo work, 











Just have a quick browse though those videos you'r find some good suff.


----------



## WrestlingFan96

*Re: Dean Ambrose's Best Promos*



11rob2k said:


> Here's 50 minutes of his promo work,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just have a quick browse though those videos you'r find some good suff.


Thanks man(Y)


----------



## NeyNey

> I've seen the "Broken Heart", the Challenge to Bryan Danielson , ect. promos, but what are other really good promos of his I should check out?


Here is an *awesome* playlist with many matches and Promos of Dean Ambrose/Jon Moxley. Just scroll down and search for Promo stuff. 


https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL377EA0289DCB486B

It goes from his first matches to the last Indy-match.  (I watched almost the whole stuff. It is fucking awesome if you have some free time left and don't know what to do) 

ALSO Promos within long videos of different companys, which you can't find through the normal search.


----------



## x78

*Re: Dean Ambrose's Best Promos*



WrestlingFan96 said:


> I've seen the "Broken Heart", the Challenge to Bryan Danielson , ect. promos, but what are other really good promos of his I should check out?


----------



## NeyNey

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1KzI...89DCB486B&index=33&feature=plpp_video&pxtry=1 4:35

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIv8ouRiPdw&list=PL377EA0289DCB486B&index=34&feature=plpp_video 13:05

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=go3uvQc7ShY&list=PL377EA0289DCB486B&index=40&feature=plpp_video 16:55

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlsRgBMsjss&list=PL377EA0289DCB486B&index=46&feature=plpp_video 14:10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsHCF10YE3A&list=PL377EA0289DCB486B&index=49&feature=plpp_video 4:27














































Can't decide.


----------



## Aficionado

I thought he was only using the Knee Trembler as part the feud with Regal by utilizing his signature moves. I wouldn't mind if it became part of his arsenal since it could be the move he uses against the bigger opponents. 

If he adopts a submission I hope its the Crossface Chickenwing. Along with his Pillmanesque loose cannon persona, I also see shades of a heel Bob Backlund circa 1994 aswell. I do recall him using it in at least one dark match earlier in the year.


----------



## .Bob.

*Dean Ambrose*

When do you think he'll make his TV debut with WWE?

I remember a few months back there was huge talk of him coming in but that seems to have cooled down although he's still doing house shows. I think he's massive star potential along with some guys who are on NXT who probably deserve to be in the main roster then some of the guys already there.


----------



## Cack_Thu

*Re: Dean Ambrose*

According to inside reports Dean Ambrose is set to make his highly anticipated debut on RAW's main event the night after Wrestlemania 29.THE Rock having successfully retained his WWE championship ,basically issues an open challenge to any wrestler on the roster who is *crazy* enough to think they can beat *The Great One*.Out comes Dean "THE FUCKING" Ambrose responding to The Rock's open challenge and then boom.:gun::gun::gun:

























































One,two,three .Holding the WWE Championship belt over his shoulder ,*The Rock* once again cements his legacy as The jabroni beating champion.

You can thank me in advance for letting you know


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: Dean Ambrose*

Dean Ambrose.

WWE Legend, Champion and Hall of Famer before his actual debut.


----------



## Eddie Ray

we like his style, big woop. the anti ambrose brigade whine but they are half the reason why this thread gets bumped. someone said on twitter something that resonated with me quite a bit "the only people who talk about dean ambrose are the people who complain about people talking about dean ambrose"...I have to agree. this thread usually goes dead from thurday-sunday and then, BAM. they complain and bump the thread -_-. If you wanna see it go away then don't comment, otherwise we get it bumped and we talk about The Dean Ambrose again. thanks 

also thanks to the guy that posted all his past promos, I love watching them.


----------



## NeyNey

> According to inside reports Dean Ambrose is set to make his highly anticipated debut on RAW's main event the night after Wrestlemania 29.THE Rock having successfully retained his WWE championship ,basically issues an open challenge to any wrestler on the roster who is crazy enough to think they can beat The Great One.Out comes Dean "THE FUCKING" Ambrose responding to The Rock's open challenge and then boom.












Horrible!



> also thanks to the guy that posted all his past promos, I love watching them.


There are even more. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2KPHupFMVo&list=PL377EA0289DCB486B&index=15&feature=plpp_video 2:28

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShXrgaVJWmo&list=PL377EA0289DCB486B&index=17&feature=plpp_video 00:50

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMuKJqbVuTE&list=PL377EA0289DCB486B&index=27&feature=plpp_video 11:53 (xDDD)

I can't post all so here's like I said above the orgasm-guaranteed playlist. 
I'll thank the person who did this forever.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL377EA0289DCB486B


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: Dean Ambrose*



Cack_Thu said:


> According to inside reports Dean Ambrose is set to make his highly anticipated debut on RAW's main event the night after Wrestlemania 29.THE Rock having successfully retained his WWE championship ,basically issues an open challenge to any wrestler on the roster who is *crazy* enough to think they can beat *The Great One*.Out comes Dean "THE FUCKING" Ambrose responding to The Rock's open challenge and then boom.:gun::gun::gun:


----------



## Dean/Moxley

WWE Live Event Results From Wichita, KS (9/30)

"Not much crowd reaction for this match as most people headed off for snacks when it started. It was actually a good match for two people that don't get a lot of TV time. Michael wins with his Turning Heads."


----------



## Belisarius

Why is he jobbing to mcgillicutty? I know that Tripple H like that guy, but come on.


----------



## WrestlingFan96

*Re: Dean Ambrose*



Cack_Thu said:


> According to inside reports Dean Ambrose is set to make his highly anticipated debut on RAW's main event the night after Wrestlemania 29.THE Rock having successfully retained his WWE championship ,basically issues an open challenge to any wrestler on the roster who is *crazy* enough to think they can beat *The Great One*.Out comes Dean "THE FUCKING" Ambrose responding to The Rock's open challenge and then boom.:gun::gun::gun:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One,two,three .Holding the WWE Championship belt over his shoulder ,*The Rock* once again cements his legacy as The jabroni beating champion.
> 
> You can thank me in advance for letting you know


----------



## Striketeam

"Well, Ambrose didn't debut on Raw tonight. Maybe he will next week?" lol 

As someone whose a fan of the guy, I can honestly say your letting yourselves down by thinking he's going to be there. Like I have said before, the WWE is going to ruin him anyway like they do everybody. They have no fucking clue what they are doing these days.


----------



## TD Stinger

Striketeam said:


> "Well, Ambrose didn't debut on Raw tonight. Maybe he will next week?" lol
> 
> As someone whose a fan of the guy, I can honestly say your letting yourselves down by thinking he's going to be there. Like I have said before, the WWE is going to ruin him anyway like they do everybody. They have no fucking clue what they are doing these days.


Yeah, and you will still watch every week. And then you will come onto this site afterwards.


----------



## itssoeasy23

TD Stinger said:


> Yeah, and you will still watch every week. And then you will come onto this site afterwards.


(Y)


----------



## Fiasco

Eddie Ray said:


> we like his style, big woop. the anti ambrose brigade whine but they are half the reason why this thread gets bumped. someone said on twitter something that resonated with me quite a bit "the only people who talk about dean ambrose are the people who complain about people talking about dean ambrose"...I have to agree. this thread usually goes dead from thurday-sunday and then, BAM. they complain and bump the thread -_-. If you wanna see it go away then don't comment, otherwise we get it bumped and we talk about The Dean Ambrose again. thanks
> 
> also thanks to the guy that posted all his past promos, I love watching them.


This. People who dislike Ambrose merely because of his hype make me laugh. There's a reason this guy has a huge bandwagon, it's because maybe he's *gasp* *exciting*. Lord forbid we actually be excited about a wrestler. Disliking a wrestler because he's getting a lot of hype is quite possibly the lamest shit ever. Ambrose simply has it, if you've spent any time watching his work you'd know that.


----------



## Eddie Ray

I cant believe that they choose to air that abortion of a show but not debut dean ambrose...last night was horrific...I had to mute the debate part...ughhh from now on that episode never existed...


----------



## NeyNey

> I cant believe that they choose to air that abortion of a show but not debut dean ambrose...last night was horrific...I had to mute the debate part...ughhh from now on that episode never existed...


I liked that episode.  
Don't expect something = You won't be dissapointed.



> WWE Live Event Results From Wichita, KS (9/30)
> 
> "Not much crowd reaction for this match as most people headed off for snacks when it started. It was actually a good match for two people that don't get a lot of TV time. Michael wins with his Turning Heads."


How... how... ... HOW CAN THEY HEAD OFF FOR SNACKS?!? 
I mean.. god damnit.. people... 
I would scream my soul out of my body and stab everyone with a bored face. Slobber of anger would line my path of destruction.


----------



## -Skullbone-

Fucking spat water in unison with Cena when I witnessed the spit bubble live (or delayed televising in my case. You know what I mean).

I imagine a few more microphone's will become overstimulated when (if:batista4) Ambrose debuts.


----------



## TD Stinger

Eddie Ray said:


> I cant believe that they choose to air that abortion of a show but not debut dean ambrose...last night was horrific...I had to mute the debate part...ughhh from now on that episode never existed...


The debate was awful, but the show overall was pretty good.



NeyNey said:


> How... how... ... HOW CAN THEY HEAD OFF FOR SNACKS?!?
> I mean.. god damnit.. people...
> I would scream my soul out of my body and stab everyone with a bored face. Slobber of anger would line my path of destruction.


Well, when most of the crowd has never even heard of the guy, I think it's understandable they not care about the match.


----------



## NeyNey

> Well, when most of the crowd has never even heard of the guy, I think it's understandable they not care about the match.


I would kill them anyways. :kane

Of course I understand your logical conclusion, which would have _NEVER_ come in my mind! So thanks for expanding my horizon.


----------



## regalsnake

*Where is Jon Moxley/ Dean Ambrose?*

My friend and fellow smark, sent me some dvds of the Moxley, along with some of the CZW stuff I already have, this dude is gold. May need some 'watering' down for the PG era, but he has great intensity and can give a great shoot promo, plays the 'crazy' character well. 

Can wrestle a bit too. He seems to be stuck doing the dark matches....get him in WWE.

With DB playing the 'crazy' role well, there is clearly some milage in it, if they get it right. If.


----------



## Buckley

*Re: Where is Jon Moxley/ Dean Ambrose?*

The question isn't "Where?", the question is "Who?"


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: Where is Jon Moxley/ Dean Ambrose?*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/nxt-s...dean-ambrose-pre-debut-discussion-thread.html

We'll welcome you.



> Can wrestle a bit too.


A bit??!!


----------



## The GOAT One

*Re: Where is Jon Moxley/ Dean Ambrose?*

Sadly, he's been released.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Where is Jon Moxley/ Dean Ambrose?*

oh fuck off already...this absolute hardon shit for Dean Ambrose is going to make me turn the fucking TV off when (if) he debuts.


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: Where is Jon Moxley/ Dean Ambrose?*



Ziggler Mark said:


> oh fuck off already...this absolute hardon shit for Dean Ambrose is going to make me turn the fucking TV off when (if) he debuts.


----------



## Dusty Roids

*Re: Where is Jon Moxley/ Dean Ambrose?*

he will never make an impact. get used to it. in the current environment of the wwe they haven't got anything for a guy like ambrose.


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: Where is Jon Moxley/ Dean Ambrose?*



NeyNey said:


>


hehe that made me lol!


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: Where is Jon Moxley/ Dean Ambrose?*



Dusty Roids said:


> he will never make an impact. get used to it. in the current environment of the wwe they haven't got anything for a guy like ambrose.


He doesnt need to be covered in blood and swearing all the time to be good otherwise he would be crap due to being a one trick pony. he worked under PG restrictions in FCW and was brilliant.

you have no proof that he won't succeed. you just hating...


----------



## regalsnake

*Re: Where is Jon Moxley/ Dean Ambrose?*



NeyNey said:


> We'll welcome you.
> 
> 
> 
> A bit??!!





Lurvely. 


A bit is probably 'a bit' of an understatement, but you know how funny people can be when you talk about the indy guys...


----------



## Feed Me More

*Re: Where is Jon Moxley/ Dean Ambrose?*

who?


----------



## mcliquez

*Re: Where is Jon Moxley/ Dean Ambrose?*

fuck off with this dean ambrose guy. i don't know what's everyone obsession with this skinny midget.


----------



## Curry

*Re: Where is Jon Moxley/ Dean Ambrose?*

I don't tend to watch most indy stuff, so I know very little about him, but I already don't like him just because of the number on fanboys he has. 

Until he debuts on full WWE TV can wejust keep him in the nxt/superstars/mainevent thread?


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: Where is Jon Moxley/ Dean Ambrose?*

you have a very loose idea of skinny...and he isn't a short either considering that the average height for a man in the USA is 5'9" and he is 6'4". in fact height wise he is perfect, get any taller and you can end up being a little slow in the ring.


and i'm not taking a "who?" comment off a RVDBerg fan. the guy is terrible in the ring, gets gassed after 3 minutes and is injury prone (probably down to his unusually large frame-its unhealthy, people).


----------



## regalsnake

Thanks to NeyNey, I have stumbled upon the thread where 'good souls come to rest', where the prowess of the Moxley can be truly appreciated. Thank you my brothers, for I am one of you. One of the seers. Together we can spread the love, the love of a blood stained fork sticking out of an opponents forehead (PG?), the love of the Mox. 

I sound like Sandow!

So from what I gather, he is essentially jobbing to McGillicutty....wtf WWE!?!?!


----------



## Feed Me More

*Re: Where is Jon Moxley/ Dean Ambrose?*



Eddie Ray said:


> you have a very loose idea of skinny...and he isn't a short either considering that the average height for a man in the USA is 5'9" and he is 6'4". in fact height wise he is perfect, get any taller and you can end up being a little slow in the ring.
> 
> 
> and i'm not taking a "who?" comment off a RVDBerg fan. the guy is terrible in the ring, gets gassed after 3 minutes and is injury prone (probably down to his unusually large frame-its unhealthy, people).


ryback is over. nobody knows who these indy schmucks are.


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: Where is Jon Moxley/ Dean Ambrose?*

Just let them talk. 

If they want to depend their minds and opinions on some fanboys its their problem. :troll


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Where is Jon Moxley/ Dean Ambrose?*

Dean Ambrose? Didn't he score a screamer against Man United a few months back?

Oh wait no, that was Darren Ambrose. Who in God's name is Dean Ambrose? I don't think ANYONE has ever mentioned this guy on here before.

:jay2


----------



## Vin Ghostal

*Re: Where is Jon Moxley/ Dean Ambrose?*



I Curry I said:


> I don't tend to watch most indy stuff, so I know very little about him, but I already don't like him just because of the number on fanboys he has.
> 
> Until he debuts on full WWE TV can wejust keep him in the nxt/superstars/mainevent thread?


So if something receives hype or has many fans, you don't like it? Life is pretty miserable for you, isn't it?


----------



## Eddie Ray

its fine, house shows don't mean much. he needs to assure the top brass that he can put guys over effectively.
as long as hes putting on good matches, of which he is, it doesnt matter if he wins or loses at this point.

however as previously stated he has a theme and titantron so its quite imminent now.


----------



## NeyNey

> Thanks to NeyNey, I have stumbled upon the thread where 'good souls come to rest', where the prowess of the Moxley can be truly appreciated. Thank you my brothers, for I am one of you. One of the seers. Together we can spread the love, the love of a blood stained fork sticking out of an opponents forehead (PG?), the love of the Mox.


As we all know, Ambrose is our lord, Jesus Christ and World Television Champion until further notice. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cufn7Mk6lTk&list=PL377EA0289DCB486B&index=54&feature=plpp_video

*(5:23)*



> So from what I gather, he is essentially jobbing to McGillicutty....wtf WWE!?!?!


Just be patient... wait, and everything will be good. (Y)

Don't expect him, enjoy the long journey of sorrow and hope.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: Where is Jon Moxley/ Dean Ambrose?*

I'm tired of Dean Ambrose being mentioned all the time. WTF do u guys expect? That he's gonna debut soon and in a few months he'll become a ME, you think the majority of kids (yeah if kids like ya you can make it in WWE, just see Cena & Sheamus) are gonna be cheering for him? Doubt that. He's way too skinny as well.


----------



## HankHill_85

*Re: Where is Jon Moxley/ Dean Ambrose?*

Yeah, can we just get a Mod to create an Ambrose general discussion thread? Enough of these "WHERE IS HE?!? WHY ISN"T HE ON MY TV NOW???!!!" posts.

I'm curious to see him debut and what he'll do too, but

Jesus

Fucking

Christ, people.


----------



## Oakue

*Re: Where is Jon Moxley/ Dean Ambrose?*

I've never hated a guy I've never seen more than this guy thanks to all the IWC smarks. Some of you act like he's the second coming. I'm tired of hearing about him all ready.


----------



## DualShock

*Re: Where is Jon Moxley/ Dean Ambrose?*










YAWN


----------



## Curry

*Re: Where is Jon Moxley/ Dean Ambrose?*



Vin Ghostal said:


> So if something receives hype or has many fans, you don't like it? Life is pretty miserable for you, isn't it?


Only if something has this amount of hype without even being involved in something, it's like if every fan of a football team suddenly decided that one of their 14-year old youth players was the best player in the world. It has no basis beyond potential.


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: Where is Jon Moxley/ Dean Ambrose?*

Lol... you people don't know what a pain in the ass is. 

Because one person writes _"Where is he?"_ you guys cry like little baby bitches why _everybody_ expects him 24/7 and wants him to be Champion immediately when he debuts. 

The funny thing is.. 
No one says some kind of stuff!


----------



## Eddie Ray

small cameo in the new CM Punk DVD


----------



## NeyNey

Eddie Ray said:


> small cameo in the new CM Punk DVD


Is that him... in a SUIT!?!

Oh good lord... MORE!!! :arnie


----------



## Eddie Ray

thats all I have unfortunatly


----------



## NeyNey

Eddie Ray said:


> thats all I have unfortunatly


enaldo


----------



## truk83

He is gaining heat in dark matches, and I think the WWE wants the fans to become familiar with him, so that when he debuts there aren't a bunch of crickets. By then half the audience will know who he is. You have to remember the WWE just added another show to tape, and so you will end up with more dark matches. This exposure is great, and it's far better than wrestling on NXT in front of 100 people, or less. Right now he gets a few thousand to watch before the taping of all shows. 

As many of you may know the hardcore fans, and a spread of casuals are always in the arena when the gates are first open. People are seeing him, and there is a reason he is the most beloved superstar not on television. I'm guessing he is going to be a huge star because there hasn't been this much anticipation since Lesnar debuted from OVW on Raw with Paul Heyman.


----------



## Dean/Moxley

Eddie Ray said:


> small cameo in the new CM Punk DVD


So awesome. (Y) This just adds to the excitement, I possess from his impending debut..


----------



## Ray

Can anyone PLEASE release the DVD for download or for watch online? I've never wanted to see anything more then this my entire life


----------



## WrestlingFan96

Wait. The new CM Punk DVD's out now?


----------



## NeyNey

> Can anyone PLEASE release the DVD for download or for watch online?


I think we'll have to wait until the DVD comes out and people gonna do it.


----------



## Ray

People already have reviews up and screen shot pictures of certain scenes. I was under the assumption that some people might have been able to get a hold of it early.


----------



## Eddie Ray

I just picked that pic from twitter, it has been doing its rounds there and had to share it.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Where is Jon Moxley/ Dean Ambrose?*

I have questioned this so many times where is Dean Ambrose???


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Where is Jon Moxley/ Dean Ambrose?*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I have questioned this so many times where is Dean Ambrose???


Kelly Kelly is a whore.


----------



## NeyNey

> Kelly Kelly is a whore.


God, don't troll that person HERE! 



> I have questioned this so many times where is Dean Ambrose???


In our hearts.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

NeyNey said:


> Is that him... in a SUIT!?!
> 
> Oh good lord... MORE!!! :arnie


Not for the first time


----------



## Fiasco

*Re: Where is Jon Moxley/ Dean Ambrose?*



Ziggler Mark said:


> oh fuck off already...this absolute hardon shit for Dean Ambrose is going to make me turn the fucking TV off when (if) he debuts.


You're in a thread about Dean Ambrose complaining about people talking about Dean Ambrose. However much it may bother you, no one forces you to click this thread. You already know what you're gonna get before you click, yet you still come in here and bitch. Look at your life, look at your choices.


----------



## NeyNey

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Not for the first time


lol.. I got this pic and don't even remember. 

Shame on me!

Edit: Found another one..lol...


----------



## TD Stinger

Ziggler Mark said:


> oh fuck off already...this absolute hardon shit for Dean Ambrose is going to make me turn the fucking TV off when (if) he debuts.


Buddy, I really think you're a closet Ambrose fan. You say you can't stand him. But every time a new thread comes up about him, you're always there. Ya know, you don't have click in and talk about the guy, but you do.



mcliquez said:


> fuck off with this dean ambrose guy. i don't know what's everyone obsession with this skinny midget.


He's 6'4 and 220 lbs. The current WWE Champion is maybe 6'1 and about 210 lbs. or lighter.



WWCturbo said:


> I'm tired of Dean Ambrose being mentioned all the time. WTF do u guys expect? That he's gonna debut soon and in a few months he'll become a ME, you think the majority of kids (yeah if kids like ya you can make it in WWE, just see Cena & Sheamus) are gonna be cheering for him? Doubt that. He's way too skinny as well.


Well, they were going to debut him against Mick Foley. Yes people. WWE did actually plan the Foley/Ambrose confrontation and did plan for that to lead to his debut. It's not something that we "smarks" came up w/. So, I would say WWE is pretty high on him to even think about debuting him against a legend.



moonmop said:


> I've never hated a guy I've never seen more than this guy thanks to all the IWC smarks. Some of you act like he's the second coming. I'm tired of hearing about him all ready.


You know, you don't have to come onto this thread...right? And last time I checked, IWC standed for Internet Wrestling Community. You're on the internet and you're talking about wrestling. Congratulations sir or madam, you to are apart of the IWC.


----------



## RiverFenix

Will the fact that he's going bald at 26yo hurt his potential? He should have took these six months while he wasn't used and got Rooney caliber plugs or something.


----------



## new_year_new_start

truk83 said:


> He is gaining heat in dark matches, and I think the WWE wants the fans to become familiar with him, so that when he debuts there aren't a bunch of crickets. By then half the audience will know who he is. You have to remember the WWE just added another show to tape, and so you will end up with more dark matches. This exposure is great, and it's far better than wrestling on NXT in front of 100 people, or less. Right now he gets a few thousand to watch before the taping of all shows.
> 
> As many of you may know the hardcore fans, and a spread of casuals are always in the arena when the gates are first open. People are seeing him, and there is a reason he is the most beloved superstar not on television. I'm guessing he is going to be a huge star because there hasn't been this much anticipation since Lesnar debuted from OVW on Raw with Paul Heyman.


:lol this is probably the most deluded post about Ambrose I've ever seen! Gaining heat through dark matches? Half the audience are going to know who he is because he's been in a hand-full of dark matches? :lmao Most beloved superstar not on television? More well known than guys on NXT even though NXT guys actually get on TV internationally? :kenny


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

new_year_new_start said:


> :lol this is probably the most deluded post about Ambrose I've ever seen! Gaining heat through dark matches? Half the audience are going to know who he is because he's been in a hand-full of dark matches? :lmao Most beloved superstar not on television? More well known than guys on NXT even though NXT guys actually get on TV internationally? :kenny


lol seriously. people like that kid are the reason everyones getting sick of ambrose. i cant wait to change my name so im not automatically associated with such retards.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

I'm pretty excited for the guys eventual debut but some people in this thread are ridiculous.

But also; for the people bashing the guy constantly, no one made you click on the thread but you.
I see this thread as sort of an alternate universe of sorts, full of Ambrose marks ; living in peaceful harmony.


----------



## Kratosx23

new_year_new_start said:


> :lol this is probably the most deluded post about Ambrose I've ever seen! Most beloved superstar not on television? :kenny


Name one person who isn't on tv that's more popular than him.

Legends and former WWE stars who wrestle for other companies don't count.


----------



## truk83

new_year_new_start said:


> :lol this is probably the most deluded post about Ambrose I've ever seen! Gaining heat through dark matches? Half the audience are going to know who he is because he's been in a hand-full of dark matches? :lmao Most beloved superstar not on television? More well known than guys on NXT even though NXT guys actually get on TV internationally? :kenny


I'm not even a fan of the man at all, and didn't know who he was until about 2 years ago, if that. Who cares if NXT is aired internationally? No one knows who Leo Kruger is, or Percy Watson happens to be. People somehow manage to know who Dean Ambrose is. Raw isn't live each week in some foreign arena. Dark matches are a great measure to see where someone's popularity is at before they debut. This has been done for years, and it's a practice the WWE has used many times over.

Hearing a live response in front of a few thousand people before Raw, or Smackdown is a big deal for anyone in the business. The fact of the matter is, he is gaining popularity whether you realize it, or not. He is the most anticipated wrestler that I can clearly recall coming from developmental, and that dates back to Brock Lesnar, and even Lesnar didn't pull this much attention. From what I understand he has been to house shows, and dark matches. Going on the road is a big deal, and that's exposure. Wrestling on NXT for people in India, or Germany to watch is laughable. Based on your logic stars from NXT debuting in the WWE will go over more than someone like Dean who wrestles dark matches. That's so laughable. It's about what you do once you are on camera, and from everything I have gathered I don't think Dean will have a hard time turning in to a star.

What guy on NXT has their own thread that last this long, and garner this much attention? This isn't the only wrestling forum, or site on the internet. Ambrose talk is all over the wrestling circuit. Wake the fuck up dude, and get your head checked. Wrestling is about "hype", and if it's over done that's just part of the game. Everything in wrestling is over done from catch phrases, finishers, and including the "pre-debut". Where is the Kruger thread, or the Bo Dallas thread? There is a reason CM Punk worked with him, and there is a reason Bryan worked with him, it's because he is going to be a huge star. 

He certainly doesn't need NXT at this point, because the WWE would have placed him on the show. Let me remind you that he is on the NXT roster, and if people are curious they find him there, and then youtube him. Hardly anyone else on that roster is worth going to youtube for because most of them don't have much to show. That's the reality of it all. He was a name before he signed to developmental, and granted that means nothing to the WWE, it means something to actual wrestling fans. I for one hope he does well, and takes the WWE in a new direction. However, at this point I don't consider myself a mark, but merely a logically sound person unlike yourself.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Not for the first time


BOSS pic LOL Hope he does alright.


----------



## CM Jewels

Eddie Ray said:


> small cameo in the new CM Punk DVD


The fucking god.


----------



## Shazayum

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Not for the first time


Ambrose, Riley, Watson, Bateman. All guys who should be the future of this business, in one photo. awesome.


----------



## Lariatoh!

1. I can't wait for his debut, I think he is super talented.

2. His name sucks balls. Dean Ambrose sounds like a guy who is in a debate team. I know it doesn't really muc if you've got talent, because Daniel Bryan sounds like that too, and Dolph Ziggler sounds like a porn star, but I think if this guy is going to be huge then maybe a better name is needed. Jon Moxley sounds more badass. The Rock is better than Rocky Maivia etc. Just think that Dean Ambrose is a little bland for such a talented performer who hopefully is about to make a huge impact on the biz.


----------



## CM Jewels

Lariatoh! said:


> 1. I can't wait for his debut, I think he is super talented.
> 
> 2. His name sucks balls. Dean Ambrose sounds like a guy who is in a debate team.


Names like Ed Gein, Ted Bundy, Jeffrey Dahmer, and Charles Manson come to mind.

You might be reading too much into it.


----------



## Asenath

Just got caught up on the William Regal feud. That should have ushered him in. It's a damn shame they lost that momentum, because that had all the great dramatic elements - love, hate, rage, greed, that amazing _tension_ between the two men. What happened, I wonder?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

5 years later......

So when is Ambrose debuting guys!1!1!


----------



## NeyNey

Wuhu, 300 pages. 
Let's celebrate!
*hands out glass tubes and chain saws*

And here's a fucking epic cake!










...aaand here's a match that maybe everybody has seen already:













> Just got caught up on the William Regal feud. That should have ushered him in. It's a damn shame they lost that momentum, because that had all the great dramatic elements - love, hate, rage, greed, that amazing tension between the two men. What happened, I wonder?


I* LOVED* that feud. It was fucking fantastic and gave me goosebumps all over. The matches were amazing, too.

Regal shares this video once in a month, in case you don't know it already, whatch it. xD


----------



## -Skullbone-

Asenath said:


> Just got caught up on the William Regal feud. That should have ushered him in. It's a damn shame they lost that momentum, because that had all the great dramatic elements - love, hate, rage, greed, that amazing _tension_ between the two men. What happened, I wonder?


WWE can't write feuds like that. C'mon man. :kobe

It truly is a sad day when that's a statement that can be echoed with confidence. Their fucking _developmental territory_ wrote that stuff 10X better than whatever drizzling shit SD or Raw would've produced.


----------



## Asenath

-Skullbone- said:


> WWE can't write feuds like that. C'mon man. :kobe
> 
> It truly is a sad day when that's a statement that can be echoed with confidence. Their fucking _developmental territory_ wrote that stuff 10X better than whatever drizzling shit SD or Raw would've produced.


Well, their developmental territory is being written by someone who knows storytelling as it relates to wrestling, while WWE creative seems to be populated by sitcom and sketch show wash-outs. So, it stands to reason the stories told down in Florida would work better in a wrestling format. So very frustrating.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

To anyone who hasnt seen this yet:






Moxley showing tremendous potential very early on in his career. 
Btw anyone know where to watch some of his CZW matches?


----------



## NeyNey

MoxleyMoxx said:


> To anyone who hasnt seen this yet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moxley showing tremendous potential very early on in his career.
> Btw anyone know where to watch some of his CZW matches?


I only found the stuff with Thumbtack-jack etc. but I guess you know them already:

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xs...o-bricks-staple-gun-mouse_sport?search_algo=2

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xs...s-jon-moxley-dean-ambrose_sport?search_algo=2

A full match of him and Brain Damage was on Youtube, but the person took it off. ;(

Unfortunately all links and streams of _"Stories From The Streets: The Jon Moxley Story"_ are down for months. On this DVD there are 6 of his CZW matches... maybe you can find some more with Switchblade Conspiracy.. 

But maybe there is a person who knows more links?? <3 I would love to see some more.


----------



## regalsnake

Tell me more about this William Regal feud. This is my dream (one of).


----------



## regalsnake

NeyNey said:


> As we all know, Ambrose is our lord, Jesus Christ and World Television Champion until further notice.


Excellent. This dude is king.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

NeyNey said:


> I only found the stuff with Thumbtack-jack etc. but I guess you know them already:
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xs...o-bricks-staple-gun-mouse_sport?search_algo=2
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xs...s-jon-moxley-dean-ambrose_sport?search_algo=2
> 
> A full match of him and Brain Damage was on Youtube, but the person took it off. ;(
> 
> Unfortunately all links and streams of _"Stories From The Streets: The Jon Moxley Story"_ are down for months. On this DVD there are 6 of his CZW matches... maybe you can find some more with Switchblade Conspiracy..
> 
> But maybe there is a person who knows more links?? <3 I would love to see some more.


Thanks man, much appreciatd. Didn't even think of Dailymotion.


----------



## theidealstranger

Well, his feud with Regal was what brought my attention to Ambrose. A well written and well executed feud. I pictured how great such a feud in mainstream between Ambrose and Taker in ABA gimmick would be.


----------



## Eddie Ray

I want that cake dammit!


----------



## NeyNey

> Tell me more about this William Regal feud. This is my dream (one of).


I could *NEVER* put it in own words because you have to feel it. So I searched a little and found this lines. 



> Ambrose/Regal is going down as one of my favorite rivalries of all time. A feud from a tiny developmental territory has made me cry, spazz, scream, and cry some more. Essentially, I’m just going to mull over this feud and give my thoughts on the entire thing; I talk a lot, so please proceed with caution…
> 
> I don’t want this to be over. I don’t want to think that Ambrose/Regal is over even in the slightest. It’s very rare to see a grudge feud done so well in the WWE (and it came from FCW of all places!)
> 
> This feud was done so well that I want it to carry over to wherever Dean goes—NXT, Smackdown, RAW. Who knows at this point…
> 
> I love how the feud began with Dean just beating the hell out of Regal for no reason. It didn’t make sense, and it didn’t have to. You had two villains who liked to fight just going at it. It worked.
> 
> You know, everyone saw Dean as obsessed with William Regal, and I agree. But Regal also had a subtle obsession with Dean. The way Regal spoke about Dean being the man to end his career, about how he saw himself in Dean, about how he saw Dean as a true villain… It all culminated into this demented father/son or mentor/mentee relationship. However, in this scenario, the son/mentee wants to see the father/mentor suffer…
> 
> You can even say that, oddly enough, Regal loved Dean like a son. Yes, loved.Regal praised Dean so much on commentary that if you took the physical aspect out of it, you might’ve thought Regal was Dean’s manager or promoter. Hell, look at Regal’s tweets during the Mick/Ambrose dispute… Sure Ambrose was obsessed with Regal. But that obsession was reciprocated. Regal simply played the role of the veteran well—he was calm and patient. He didn’t cave in to Dean’s demands. Dean was hot-headed and impatient, but, at the end of the day, they were both completely obsessed with one another.
> 
> Another thing I loved was how Dean began to resemble a little boy pleading for his father’s attention. Dean followed Regal around, took jabs at him, screamed at him, and then just begged for him. And finally, when Dean got Regal, he beat the shit out of him. He knocked Regal’s head into an exposed turnbuckle until he started bleeding out of his ear. And yet Regal asked for more. Regal knew that Dean was going to destroy him, and he welcomed that destruction with open arms. That’s sick. But hell, it worked.
> 
> I guess what really hits home for me is how Dean never flinched away from talking about his real father during his indy run and showed that persona on FCW. There are plenty of Mox promos where he talks about his nonexistent dad or his stripper mom or about his shitty childhood. On the surface there’s a tough Dean, and somehow Regal was able to extract that lost little boy inside of Dean. And Dean couldn’t fucking stand it. It’s like loving someone and hating the way they make you feel—like feeling exposed to the entire world…
> 
> What’s amazing was how smooth this feud ran over the course of months. Dean was focused with Seth at first (another fabulous feud that I could praise forever), but as his obsession with Regal grew, he forgot about winning championships and being “the best.” It came to the point that Seth had to tell Dean to stop being so pathetic and get his eyes back on the prize. And yet, Dean was still obsessed. Am I the only one who found Seth being the first person to hold back Dean after he started beating up all the refs amazing? It was like two feuds coming full circle…
> 
> I could honestly go on forever, but I won’t. I desperately don’t want this feud to end. Sometimes I don’t know whether to call it a feud or a love/hate relationship. Anyways… This feud is too good for it to die in developmental. Hopefully one day Dean and Regal will cross paths again on WWE television. Maybe in a backstage segment. Maybe with Regal as Dean’s manager. Maybe with Regal actually introducing Dean to the “WWE Universe.” There are so many different methods off the top of my head. I just hope WWE realizes that they have something really special—something that I, personally, will never forget.


- http://kissmyambrose.tumblr.com/post/27344902972/dean-ambrose-william-regal-fcw-thank-you

Describes it very very well.

Here is were it began to go deeper: 







> Well, his feud with Regal was what brought my attention to Ambrose. A well written and well executed feud.


Fuck yes!



> Thanks man, much appreciatd. Didn't even think of Dailymotion.


----------



## RiverFenix

Lariatoh! said:


> 1. I can't wait for his debut, I think he is super talented.
> 
> 2. His name sucks balls. Dean Ambrose sounds like a guy who is in a debate team. I know it doesn't really muc if you've got talent, because Daniel Bryan sounds like that too, and Dolph Ziggler sounds like a porn star, but I think if this guy is going to be huge then maybe a better name is needed. Jon Moxley sounds more badass. The Rock is better than Rocky Maivia etc. Just think that Dean Ambrose is a little bland for such a talented performer who hopefully is about to make a huge impact on the biz.


I could be wrong, but I assume "Dean" comes from either James Dean or more likely Dean Moriarty, a character from Kerouac's "On The Road" based on Neal Cassady. Ambrose comes from the greek work for immortal. An immortal Neal Cassady would be a hellvua character.


----------



## x78

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I could be wrong, but I assume "Dean" comes from either James Dean or more likely Dean Moriarty, a character from Kerouac's "On The Road" based on Neal Cassady. Ambrose comes from the greek work for immortal. An immortal Neal Cassady would be a hellvua character.


Dean is from James Dean, but yeah, that's accurate.

Steve Austin was a boring name, Shawn Michaels was a boring name. Really, names don't mean a thing. 'Hulk Hogan' is a horrible name, it sounds like one of the worst FCW/NXT CAWs, but that didn't stop him from being the biggest star in the business for decades.


----------



## new_year_new_start

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Name one person who isn't on tv that's more popular than him.
> 
> Legends and former WWE stars who wrestle for other companies don't count.


You clearly missed my point. I was laughing at the fact he described a guy who has had no TV time and only a handful of dark matches as a "beloved superstar".


----------



## x78

new_year_new_start said:


> You clearly missed my point. I was laughing at the fact he described a guy who has had no TV time and only a handful of dark matches as a "beloved superstar".


He clearly is judging by the amount of marks on this thread.

What's your problem with Ambrose? Why are you so offended by the fact that people like him and are excited for his debut?


----------



## regalsnake

NeyNey said:


> I could *NEVER* put it in own words because you have to feel it. So I searched a little and found this lines.
> 
> 
> 
> - http://kissmyambrose.tumblr.com/post/27344902972/dean-ambrose-william-regal-fcw-thank-you
> 
> Describes it very very well.
> 
> Here is were it began to go deeper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck yes!





Excellent, cheers man, so glad i found this thread....the WWE must see the responses on here....we got em to stick the mask back on Kane, surely, if they see this......


----------



## Kratosx23

new_year_new_start said:


> You clearly missed my point. I was laughing at the fact he described a guy who has had no TV time and only a handful of dark matches as a "beloved superstar".


What's so funny about that? Bryan Danielson, CM Punk, Chris Hero, Claudio Castognoli and Tyler Black were beloved by most of the IWC before they got on tv. Moxley is in the same boat, he's a very well respected, popular Indy star who people are clamoring for. People are bringing signs to Raw saying they need to debut him, you don't get that if you're not beloved.

We don't mean beloved in the same way The Rock or Stone Cold Steve Austin or Shawn Michaels is beloved, as in somebody who's been established for years as a top act and has the respect of the entire wrestling world, he's beloved by the people who know him and know that he brings so much to the product and will be a major star.


----------



## NeyNey

> the WWE must see the responses on here....we got em to stick the mask back on Kane, surely, if they see this......


Haha, I don't think so. xD

Here's btw. a playlist with almost every FCW appearance of Ambrose.  So a lot of Ambrose/Regal stuff in there if you're interested in more. 
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL83E2C8EB2BB9A2B8&feature=plcp

The obsessed commentary of Regal about Ambrose in some matches is gold.


----------



## Smoogle

He reminds me so much of Brian Pillman, "the loose canon"


----------



## Blommen

That debut promo was absolutely amazing. I laughed out loud at Regal because he smiled so much and you could just tell that he is absolutely high on Ambrose.


----------



## NeyNey

> That debut promo was absolutely amazing. I laughed out loud at Regal because he smiled so much and you could just tell that he is absolutely high on Ambrose.


Haha yes! He sounded so fucking excited!  

_"Look at me, smiling!"
"WONDERFUL!"_

Loved it.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Look at him, he's so angry.
He just want's to debut!










~SunsetFlip


----------



## NeyNey

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Look at him, he's so angry.
> He just want's to debut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~SunsetFlip


This is a hell of a shot! (Y)


----------



## -Skullbone-

:vince2Awww, is that right Dean ol' boy? Do you want to debut on _my_ show?


----------



## Riddle101

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Look at him, he's so angry.
> He just want's to debut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~SunsetFlip


Oh no he has hair on his chest. WWE will never push a guy who doesn't look like a male model.


----------



## NeyNey

*GUYS!*






*1:45:05*

:mark:


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

NeyNey said:


> *GUYS!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1:45:05*
> 
> :mark:


I want to skip but I wanna watch the whole fucking thing. I'll respond when I get to it and hopefully it's :mark:worthy


----------



## Davion McCool

Flocka Ambrose said:


> I want to skip but I wanna watch the whole fucking thing. I'll respond when I get to it and hopefully it's :mark:worthy


Haha, I'm doing exactly the same thing. This video is pretty damn great so far, best WWE documentary I've ever seen. I just want to see all the matches from it now!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Just finished it, was really fucking good. The Ambrose part was nothing lol. But was a really good documentary.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

NeyNey said:


> *GUYS!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1:45:05*
> 
> :mark:


Thanks a lot dude! An amazing documentary. Punk's a really driven dude. Respect for him just keeps growing.


----------



## NeyNey

> Haha, I'm doing exactly the same thing. This video is pretty damn great so far, best WWE documentary I've ever seen. I just want to see all the matches from it now!


Jepp, I enjoyed it really much, too! 



> The Ambrose part was nothing lol.


Haha, of course, it just was the video material to the pic a few days ago. xD (Somebody wrote down it's just him with off voice speaking about Punk and the newer talents or something)


----------



## Shazayum

Not a cm punk fan but it was a good documentary and it was really cool what he did for joey mercury.


----------



## hazuki

This Monday would be the perfect way to debut Dean Ambrose. Attack Vince out of nowhere, and bam instant heat.


----------



## NeyNey

> This Monday would be the perfect way to debut Dean Ambrose. Attack Vince out of nowhere, and bam instant heat.


Lol. :vince2

Isn't every Raw the "perfect" Raw? xD

He'll never ....

... Oh fuck you guys ... 

....


----------



## Eddie Ray

I think its significant though that they choose Ambrose for that part. They have oodles of talent to choose from, bet punk wanted it to be ambrose.


----------



## pushJTG

word


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

NeyNey said:


> Jepp, I enjoyed it really much, too!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, of course, it just was the video material to the pic a few days ago. xD (Somebody wrote down it's just him with off voice speaking about Punk and the newer talents or something)


Yeah. Punk's become kinda like a locker room leader and a mentor/big brother to the younger stars like Ambrose, Rollins etc. 

Hopefully Punk can teach Rollins a thing or two on how to cut promos.


----------



## RDEvans

If wwe wants to debut Ambrose in a big way have him attack Vince on monday when he is giving a speech about how terrible Raw has become lately that he needs a wrestler that will take on anyone and the entire world *hint* *hint* then a "fan" rushes in the ring and jumps Vince.

Also am I the only one who thinks Ambrose reminds me a little bit of heel Jericho from 2008-2010?

BTW this is a great Ambrose Promo


----------



## NeyNey

RDEvans said:


> If wwe wants to debut Ambrose in a big way have him attack Vince on monday when he is giving a speech about how terrible Raw has become lately that he needs a wrestler that will take on anyone and the entire world *hint* *hint* then a "fan" rushes in the ring and jumps Vince.


Mhmh... If they would handle it differently (without that "need-wrestler"-thing) ... maybe... 

(I still don't think they will actually do something with Ambrose. Be honest guys. xD)



> BTW this is a great Ambrose Promo


Yes. Yes it is. He's ice cold.


----------



## AntMan

I'm in wait and see mode when it comes Ambrose's debut. I can't see him debuting until after Linda loses the election again. I could see WWE waiting until after WresteMania.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

I think Punk is a bigger fan of Ambrose than all of us put together.


- Here are some notes from the CM Punk DVD screening at Chicago's Portage Theater on Thursday night:

* Dimo's Pizza brought back one of their CM Punk pizza and Punk bought some for the fans waiting in line. He also had milk and cookies passed out at the end of the show.

* WWE cameras were on hand filming fans that were waiting outside in line.

* Some friends of Punk in attendance were Domino, Colt Cabana and Lita.

* Punk said they are re-designing the WWE Title belt right now.

* He enjoys working with John Cena and currently has some creative control.
*
* He had positive words about Cena, Steve Austin and Dean Ambrose. Punk added that he wants to wrestle Austin. Punk said out of everyone he has the most in-ring chemistry with Cena.*

* Punk revealed that he actually re-signed with WWE half-way through last year's Money in the Bank pay-per-view.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Dang, Punk, real cool. Thought he had more chemistry with DB, because they both don't hold back. Punk really feels strong about DA, as always, can only hope WWE doesn't horribly book him.


----------



## JY57

> - Dean Ambrose also worked last night's live event in Everett. He lost to Santino Marella and the Cobra. Ambrose cut a heel promo before the match and talked about how WWE is afraid to put him on their TV shows.


http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...use_Veteran_of_Fraud.html#p3F2xFZUhDCbqf1k.99


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Glad to see Punk has some creative control, at least this means anything retarded happening to him will be at least partly his idea. Hopefully he can control Ambrose debuting soon.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...use_Veteran_of_Fraud.html#p3F2xFZUhDCbqf1k.99


:mark: would be amazing if he just came through the audience and took a mic and starting saying how Vince is afraid of Ambrose because he's the first person he can't control and all of this shit. :mark: I hope this promo eventually leads to the type of debut he has. Also, I read that Ambrose had a ton of heat after his promo on that house show. sorry for double post.


----------



## NeyNey

> I think Punk is a bigger fan of Ambrose than all of us put together.


Haha. xD 
After Punks words after the match of them, I hope for the best!!



> - Dean Ambrose also worked last night's live event in Everett.


Aaaw fuck yeah!!!   
Against? 



> He lost to Santino Marella and the Cobra.


...



> Ambrose cut a heel promo before the match and talked about how WWE is afraid to put him on their TV shows.


:mark::mark::mark: NEED!



> would be amazing if he just came through the audience and took a mic and starting saying how Vince is afraid of Ambrose because he's the first person he can't control and all of this shit. I hope this promo eventually leads to the type of debut he has. Also, I read that Ambrose had a ton of heat after his promo on that house show. sorry for double post.


:HARDCOREMARK :HARDCOREMARK :HARDCOREMARK


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

NeyNey said:


> Haha. xD
> After Punks words after the match of them, I hope for the best!!
> 
> 
> Aaaw fuck yeah!!!
> Against?
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> :mark::mark::mark: NEED!
> 
> 
> :HARDCOREMARK :HARDCOREMARK :HARDCOREMARK


LOL dude you always have a different sig when I see your post


----------



## NeyNey

> LOL dude you always have a different sig when I see your post


Yes, thanks to http://signavatar.com/ (Y) xD


----------



## Eddie Ray

ok...i'm excited now...I admit. 

also, I know I've been defending the booking of house shows but now its getting stupid. its not even possible in terms of realism for ambrose to lose to Santino. he could kick him in in real life, let alone in the ring. However, again, santino is over, people would want to see him win bla bla bla.

also if that promo shows up then please link it to me : D

and neyney...Ambrose looks weird with long hair...you should change your sig again XD its freaking me out lol


----------



## NeyNey

Eddie Ray said:


> ok...i'm excited now...I admit.


right? :mark:


> also if that promo shows up then please link it to me : D


Let's open our eyes, it HAS TO show up somewhere ;_;


> you should change your sig again XD its freaking me out lol


It changes automaticly every time you refresh the page etc. ^^ So just Brock Lesnar it. (F 5, ahaha what a joke. ... :sad: )


----------



## NeyNey

> First off, I kept hearing the buzz all over the forum about this Dean Ambrose character, I dont have much time to go digging around for all his stuff so I never really paid much attention to it, Anyways tonight he comes out to fight santino, no one gives two shits about this guy cause they probably have no idea who the hell he is..But then he gets on the Mic and he cuts a main event level promo, he gewts himself some heat, during the match he tells a great story he works the crowd at every oppurtunity, and by the end of the match the guy was getting heat like no one else on the roster, REAL heat not this fake "Everett washington sucks" crap. This guy is gunna be a star and i can see why all the buzz surrounded him. In my opinion the ideal way to break him in would be to put him in a stable with heyman and punk. perfect way to ease him into the public eye.


Just in case somebody didn't red this before. 
Sounds good to me.


----------



## Dean/Moxley

He lost to.... Santino?


----------



## Dean/Moxley

But.. his promo! This could lead to his debut! So excited!! :mark:


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Eddie Ray said:


> also, I know I've been defending the booking of house shows but now its getting stupid. its not even possible in terms of realism for ambrose to lose to Santino. *he could kick him in in real life*, let alone in the ring. However, again, santino is over, people would want to see him win bla bla bla.


I'm not sure about that. Santino has a background in (mixed) martial arts... and he is the master of Marella Martial Arts


----------



## TD Stinger

Riddle101 said:


> Oh no he has hair on his chest. WWE will never push a guy who doesn't look like a male model.


The current WWE Champion has tats all over his chest. Pretty sure Ambrose will be fine.



hazuki said:


> This Monday would be the perfect way to debut Dean Ambrose. Attack Vince out of nowhere, and bam instant heat.


I like the idea of Ambrose debuting in "out of nowhere" way. But against Vince? That might be asking a bit much.



RDEvans said:


> If wwe wants to debut Ambrose in a big way have him attack Vince on monday when he is giving a speech about how terrible Raw has become lately that he needs a wrestler that will take on anyone and the entire world *hint* *hint* then a "fan" rushes in the ring and jumps Vince.


If they did like this were Ambrose just a random fan and he's trying to make an impact, then this might work. But still, Ambrose is the last guy I'll be thinking about when Vince is in the ring.



JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...use_Veteran_of_Fraud.html#p3F2xFZUhDCbqf1k.99


I seems Ambrose shares our sentiment. 

On a serious note, I could see Ambrose debuting as an "outsider" trying to break into the WWE.



Eddie Ray said:


> ok...i'm excited now...I admit.
> 
> also, I know I've been defending the booking of house shows but now its getting stupid. its not even possible in terms of realism for ambrose to lose to Santino. he could kick him in in real life, let alone in the ring. However, again, santino is over, people would want to see him win bla bla bla.


You're looking way to far into Santino's comedy character. Santino in real life is mixed martial aritst and he knows Judo. If anything, in a real life fight, Santino would probably kick the snot out of Ambrose. And besides, dark matches and house shows don't mean a thing. A relatively unknown superstar isn't going to beat a superstar as over as Santino.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

The debut seems to be on the horizon. Gonna be an interesting next couple of weeks.


----------



## NeyNey

Thanks to this guy https://twitter.com/Esko here are some Ambrose/Santino-Fotos. (Y)





































(Full gallery: http://www.flickr.com/photos/esko/sets/72157631706187882/)


----------



## RDEvans

Did anyone mention that Ambrose was one of the guys in the lumberjack match between Castagnoli and Ryder at the live event?

If anyone hasn't seen this yet....


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

RDEvans said:


> Did anyone mention that Ambrose was one of the guys in the lumberjack match between Castagnoli and Ryder at the live event?
> 
> If anyone hasn't seen this yet....


That was friggin 6 years ago. He was 20. lol How long has he been connected with WWE?

Also, thanks for the gallery Ney Ney. (Y)


----------



## truk83

Jesus Christ, barb wired boots. You have got to be kidding me. Just give him plain black boots. :no:


----------



## new_year_new_start

Eddie Ray said:


> ok...i'm excited now...I admit.
> 
> also, I know I've been defending the booking of house shows but now its getting stupid. its not even possible in terms of realism for ambrose to lose to Santino. he could kick him in in real life, let alone in the ring. However, again, santino is over, people would want to see him win bla bla bla.
> 
> also if that promo shows up then please link it to me : D
> 
> and neyney...Ambrose looks weird with long hair...you should change your sig again XD its freaking me out lol


Ambrose taking Santino in a shoot fight? :lmao You're comparing an indie wrestler to a guy with a background in several martial arts. You remember Vladimir Kozlov's original bad-ass Russian fighter gimmick? That was a gimmick that Paul Heyman, yes Paul Heyman, gave to Santino in developmental. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZMrOV22rRc


----------



## NeyNey

new_year_new_start said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZMrOV22rRc


lol :cool2



> Jesus Christ, barb wired boots. You have got to be kidding me. Just give him plain black boots.


I first thought they were snow flakes. xD 
But I don't care, looks ok, boots don't matter. 
There are worse out there in the ring.


----------



## truk83

NeyNey said:


> lol :cool2
> 
> 
> 
> I first thought they were snow flakes. xD
> But I don't care, looks ok, boots don't matter.
> There are worse out there in the ring.


The attire does matter, and I think the look cheapens the character. They look like Diva boots, and from a distance they do look like snowflakes. Just give him plain black boots.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

You never know, Dean could have picked it himself, just like Wade chose his own crappy theme. I honestly don't mind the boots. 

And damn @ Santino...I would have never been able to look at him that way if I have never seen it. That promo was BOSS. :agree:


----------



## NeyNey

> The attire does matter


Of course it does! 

Diva boots, lol. 
I don't think it's _THAT_ bad. xD



> Just give him plain black boots.


Maybe they'll change it, maybe not. We gotta live with it.


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo

I've only seen a couple clips of this dude, and to me this dude sounds like a deranged Corey Feldman.


----------



## A$AP

Vince will hit the ratings panic button and plaster Cena everywhere. I don't see this debut happening soon.


----------



## Eddie Ray

lol K I admit im wrong with Santino lol. shame they don't utillise that side of him then, he would be far more intimidating...


----------



## Whizz187

I really don't understand why you people are so hyped up when it comes to him?What's so special about Dean Ambrose?


----------



## blur

This thread made me an Ambrose mark. Hate you guys.


----------



## NeyNey

> I really don't understand why you people are so hyped up when it comes to him? What's so special about Dean Ambrose?


Maybe pages 291 / 292 will help you. ^^ 
If I would write down what I like in him, you would sit here and read hours and hours. 



> This thread made me an Ambrose mark. Hate you guys.


tunga3


----------



## TD Stinger

Whizz187 said:


> I really don't understand why you people are so hyped up when it comes to him?What's so special about Dean Ambrose?


Good wrestler. Great talker. Great potential.



blur said:


> This thread made me an Ambrose mark. Hate you guys.


Ah man , but we just love you.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

We should form our own Ambrose Army.


----------



## NeyNey

> We should form our own Ambrose Army.


Ambrose Army...










*Opens Gimp*
Edit: Oh man I suck in such things.


----------



## Eddie Ray

I've officially overloaded on my fandom and made myself an Ambrose shirt...delivery in 4-7 days...


----------



## NeyNey

Eddie Ray said:


> I've officially overloaded on my fandom and made myself an Ambrose shirt...delivery in 4-7 days...


Take a pic if it arrives and you put it on! (Y)


----------



## blur

The downside of this thread is that I'm hoping *NeyNey* and *MoxleyMoxx* are chicks.


----------



## Eddie Ray

NeyNey said:


> Take a pic if it arrives and you put it on! (Y)


Shall do


----------



## Tenacious.C

Just for a week can we ban NeyNey from this thread to see how long it takes for him to get withdrawl symptoms?


----------



## Eddie Ray

never! NeyNey is the high priest of The Church Of Ambrose XD


----------



## NeyNey

> The downside of this thread is that I'm hoping NeyNey and MoxleyMoxx are chicks.














> Just for a week can we ban NeyNey from this thread to see how long it takes for him to get withdrawl symptoms?


Lol.. come on guys. I'm not an addict or something... 
*Snortes shredded pictures of Ambrose through nose*



> never! NeyNey is the high priest of The Church Of Ambrose XD


*YOU*'ve bought a shirt man!!! xDDD


----------



## Eddie Ray

Its a compliment 

also i've wanted a shirt for ages but i'm not waiting for him to debut to get the official one, cause at this rate that will be on the 12th of Never lol.

Also it will be awesome lol!


----------



## NeyNey

Eddie Ray said:


> Its a compliment
> 
> also i've wanted a shirt for ages but i'm not waiting for him to debut to get the official one, cause at this rate that will be on the 12th of Never lol.
> 
> Also it will be awesome lol!


Jeah.. I ask myself what his shirt will look like. 
I think that'll be the first official WWE shirt I'll buy. Always made excuses like "too expensive!" and Shipping costs etc... and the Europe shops often need 7-8 weeks. 
Now, Having years to save money for it, I won't complain.

Also, I did a shirt design just for *truk83*


Spoiler: -Ambrose Shirt


----------



## Eddie Ray

NeyNey said:


> Also, I did a shirt design just for *truk83*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: -Ambrose Shirt


LOL! I think those boots would work if the barbed wire was thinner...its too bulky and awkward of a design.


----------



## Tenacious.C

DEM SNOWFLAKES!!!


----------



## Asenath

Walking in a Winter Wonderland game proper.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Ambrose ice game frosty. winter debut as the grinch incoming


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

blur said:


> The downside of this thread is that I'm hoping *NeyNey* and *MoxleyMoxx* are chicks.


lmao. sadly I'm not.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Tenacious.C. said:


> DEM SNOWFLAKES!!!





Flocka Ambrose said:


> Ambrose ice game frosty. winter debut as the grinch incoming


:lmao 

y'all ridiculous.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

swagger_ROCKS said:


> :lmao
> 
> y'all ridiculous.


Hahaha hey don't you live in Toronto?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Flocka Ambrose said:


> Hahaha hey don't you live in Toronto?


I am currently in the area visiting family and friends, but going back over to Brampton on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Next time let's go to Dundas Square and just start screaming Dean Ambrose at everyone LOL


----------



## Asenath

Man fandom is so cute, y'all.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Flocka Ambrose said:


> Next time let's go to Dundas Square and just start screaming Dean Ambrose at everyone LOL


:lol


----------



## WrestlingFan96

I heard Dean Ambrose is supposed debut on Saturday Morning Slam as a backstage interviewer.


----------



## just1988

*I love going back to the first page of the thread where we all expected him to be called up soon, now all these months later...nothing. HA!*


----------



## NeyNey

> Next time let's go to Dundas Square and just start screaming Dean Ambrose at everyone LOL


Don't forget to film that.


> I heard Dean Ambrose is supposed debut on Saturday Morning Slam as a backstage interviewer.


Not funny, AT ALL!! *> : (*


----------



## Shazayum

No, you're wrong. I hear he's becoming an interviewer for WWE.com.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

No he's becoming a ref for divas matches.


----------



## Blommen

I hear they are setting him up with a gimmick where he is Eugene's less intelligent brother.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Blommen said:


> I hear they are setting him up with a gimmick where he is Eugene's less intelligent brother.


I'm sure you have.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

So no one is taking his, albeit brief, first appearance on anything 'WWE' produced, Punks DVD, as a sign of his long awaited main roster arrival?


----------



## Smoogle

Punk keeps pimping out his name too and I think it's pretty safe to say when Ambrose comes its going to be like a moist vagina from a japanese female news broadcaster being bukkaked


----------



## NeyNey

Smoogle said:


> Punk keeps pimping out his name too and I think it's pretty safe to say when Ambrose comes its going to be like a moist vagina from a japanese female news broadcaster being bukkaked


I was eating salad with joghurt dressing. Thanks man. 
*drops fork*


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> So no one is taking his, albeit brief, first appearance on anything 'WWE' produced, Punks DVD, as a sign of his long awaited main roster arrival?


I'm not. Nothing is inspiring me to believe he's going to debut anytime soon, which is a lot better than when I used to think he'd debut every week.


----------



## NeyNey

> I'm not. Nothing is inspiring me to believe he's going to debut anytime soon, which is a lot better than when I used to think he'd debut every week.


Yeah. You were like _"Please 1000/1001 Raw or after SS!"_

But.. tonight.. I feel it... TONIGHT'S THE NIGHT!!! ... not.


----------



## Klee

I think he'll debut with Bray Wyatt as Punks croneys...

...TONIGHT OMG LOL


----------



## Eddie Ray

I don't mark out for him pre RAW but occasionally during a RAW I have been known to, if I feel it could happen but if it doesn't I don't cry in a corner about it, I go "ohhh well, maybe next time" and get on with my life.

nothing wrong with a little hope though...right now its one of the only thing carrying me through some of the trash thats been on RAW lately. that, CM Punk segments, AJ and Sandow. Anything with Ryback, Sheamus or a no build match I usually say (to my girlfriend) " you know, they coulda debuted Ambrose instead"

My RAW experience to all of you...


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Nah not happening today.


----------



## Asenath

You know what would be great? If Ryback started huffing and puffing at Punk again and Ambrose came with the assist - and by "the assist," I mean "a big ol' chair shot."


----------



## Eddie Ray

Defiantly not today. not with Vince and Cena being on the show...


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Let's make his debut delay a game.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Ambrose to interrupt Vince tonight and beat his ass with a lead pipe!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Heavenly Invader said:


> Ambrose to interrupt Vince tonight and beat his ass with a lead pipe!


He's gonna stab vince.


----------



## Asenath

Flocka Ambrose said:


> He's gonna stab vince.


. . .with a fork.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Asenath said:


> . . .with a fork.


A Pitchfork.


----------



## Asenath

Did he ever use a pitchfork in a deathmatch?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Asenath said:


> Did he ever use a pitchfork in a deathmatch?


Fluorescent light bulbs in the shape of a pitchfork


----------



## Asenath

God damn, CZW is gross.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Not sure, maybe a long time true fan of his would know. But I think he's had some brutal based matches in the past, wouldn't be surprised...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Not sure, maybe a long time true fan of his would know. But I think he's had some brutal based matches in the past, wouldn't be surprised...


----------



## NeyNey

> He's gonna stab vince.





> . . .with a fork.





> A Pitchfork.


:mark:

Unless they mistake it with a trident and make a Poseidon gimmik


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Not sure, maybe a long time true fan of his would know. But I think he's had some brutal based matches in the past, wouldn't be surprised...


yea his matches in CZW were pretty brutal, but most of the stuff there is.

According to Wrestling-Heat in EWR, when Dean Ambrose returns from his "fake injury", he's gonna return as a wrestling bear.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Asenath said:


> God damn, CZW is gross.


Haha he never had a pitchfork made of light bulbs. :lmao but i'm pretty sure he did use light bulbs. i think that's a rite of passage in czw. and yes, czw is gross. i wonder how much longer necrobutcher can wrestle cause man he just gets fucked up.


----------



## BHfeva

What if Dean Ambrose walks in without theme music?Just silently walking without making any moves etc. Would that work ?


----------



## The Ice King

NeyNey said:


> :mark:
> 
> Unless they mistake it with a trident and make a Poseidon gimmik


Where's your sig gif from?? I haven't seen that promo!


----------



## NeyNey

> Would that work ?


Dunno... not to me I think.. 



> Where's your sig gif from?? I haven't seen that promo!


Which one was it? xD 
I have 143 in random rotation...

Maybe it's gross but I like his CZW work. :>


----------



## Cookie Monster

He needs music that grabs you within the opening seconds. After two seconds of hearing, you say to yourself, HERE HE IS.


----------



## The Ice King

NeyNey said:


> Which one was it? xD
> I have 143 in random rotation...


Oh I see now.
The one about his mom working outside or something.


----------



## truk83

Cookie Monster said:


> He needs music that grabs you within the opening seconds. After two seconds of hearing, you say to yourself, HERE HE IS.


I agree he needs a song with a siren in the beginning of it that goes off with some heavy rock based sound. How about this song...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaP5-eJLP8k

The opening lines of the song are just perfect. "This is the year hope fails you". What an opening line to any song really.


----------



## NeyNey

> The one about his mom working outside or something.


Ah okay, maybe this:

(I can't find the vid only with this promo, so I gotta give you a compilation with it)

* It begins around 1:59*






or you mean this:








> I agree he needs a song with a siren in the beginning of it that goes off with some heavy rock based sound. How about this song...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaP5-eJLP8k


Slipknot would be sooo awesome!!!!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Cookie Monster said:


> He needs music that grabs you within the opening seconds. After two seconds of hearing, you say to yourself, HERE HE IS.


Excellent way of putting it. (Y)


----------



## Blommen

They should use something that's hella erie, like some tom waits:






on second thought... maybe some Mastodon:


----------



## NightmareInc.

slipknot would be terrible ugh

tom waits would never in a million years sell the rights to his music to the wwe, and mastodon is a little too heavy for ambrose

i think wwe should just come up with something original for him tbh


----------



## Blommen

NightmareInc. said:


> slipknot would be terrible ugh
> 
> *tom waits would never in a million years sell the rights to his music to the wwe*, and mastodon is a little too heavy for ambrose
> 
> i think wwe should just come up with something original for him tbh


oh well, i guess one can dream..


----------



## Asenath

Whoever is licensing the music for FCW needs to come intervene in this situation. The Bray Wyatt music, the Ascension music, all that. Crowning moments of awesome.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

I like the current theme ambrose is using although it's generic.


----------



## CM Jewels

Asenath said:


> Whoever is licensing the music for FCW needs to come intervene in this situation. The Bray Wyatt music, the Ascension music, all that. Crowning moments of awesome.


That Bray theme is the best one I've heard in years. Gawd.


----------



## Thecreepygeek

"Dean Ambrose is about to blow the doors off dark matches"

I think the delay with this guy is the Linda thing.
I'd rather they hold him back as a secret weapon for now and not bury him under a shitty gimmick within PG restrictions.

If he comes in now as Dean Ambrose. "Explicit PG conformed violence" it may ruin his longevity.


----------



## The Ice King

NeyNey said:


> Ah okay, maybe this:
> 
> (I can't find the vid only with this promo, so I gotta give you a compilation with it)
> 
> * It begins around 1:59*


Thanks!


----------



## wkdsoul

Thecreepygeek said:


> "Dean Ambrose is about to blow the doors off dark matches"
> 
> I think the delay with this guy is the Linda thing.
> I'd rather they hold him back as a secret weapon for now and not bury him under a shitty gimmick within PG restrictions.
> 
> If he comes in now as Dean Ambrose. "Explicit PG conformed violence" it may ruin his longevity.


WWE will remain PG, long after Linda's run at the Senate is over..


----------



## AntMan

wkdsoul said:


> WWE will remain PG, long after Linda's run at the Senate is over..


True but you can push the PG limit and take some risks. Which it seems WWE doesn't want to do during Linda's campaign.


----------



## TD Stinger

Thecreepygeek said:


> "Dean Ambrose is about to blow the doors off dark matches"
> 
> I think the delay with this guy is the Linda thing.
> I'd rather they hold him back as a secret weapon for now and not bury him under a shitty gimmick within PG restrictions.
> 
> If he comes in now as Dean Ambrose. "Explicit PG conformed violence" it may ruin his longevity.


It's not like the PG Era will end after Linda's campaign is over. Everybody (including myself) raves about his work and promos in FCW. All of those matches and promos were held under PG. The only thing different from his Indy promos and FCW promos is that he couldn't say "fuck" or "shit" in FCW. PG or not, Ambrose will be fine.


----------



## Asenath

His matches in FCW were also very intense, very brutal looking, without being outside the PG purview. He'll do just fine on the main roster, hopefully sooner than later.


----------



## Damien

wow this is a big thread! I to can't wait to see him debut!


----------



## Emperor DC

Anyone ever thought the WWE is doing this on purpose?


----------



## x78

DC said:


> Anyone ever thought the WWE is doing this on purpose?


You mean holding him off to build anticipation? I doubt it, the Ambrose hype has died down significantly since Raw 1000 when most people expected him to debut. My guess is he's being saved until after Linda's campaign, presumably they do have some sort of debut scenario in place for him after all these months.


----------



## TD Stinger

DC said:


> Anyone ever thought the WWE is doing this on purpose?


I doubt WWE cares that the majority of the IWC is agonizing everyday Ambrose doesn't debut. Whether it's right or wrong in the end, they will debut him how they want, when they want.



x78 said:


> You mean holding him off to build anticipation? I doubt it, the Ambrose hype has died down significantly since Raw 1000 when most people expected him to debut. My guess is he's being saved until after Linda's campaign, presumably they do have some sort of debut scenario in place for him after all these months.


If you're saying that in the sense that "Ambrose isn't PG", I disagree. All of Ambrose's matches and promos in FCW that gained him his huge following were all under PG rules. If you're saying that in the sense that "WWE is in play-it-safe mode until Linda's campaign is over", you may be right. I wouldn't doubt them holding him back just b/c they don't want anything to go wrong or create any risks until after Linda's campaign.


----------



## NeyNey

> Anyone ever thought the WWE is doing this on purpose?


Nah, don't think so. 
There has to be good reason, and I'm curious about what will happen and how they handle his debut.  Maybe it will suck, maybe it's gonna be awesome, in both cases I'm excited how they gonna handle his future.


----------



## The Enforcer

Linda's campaign has nothing to do with Ambrose's debut being held off this long. It's not like he's going to come in with a serial killer gimmick or anything too off the wall.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

The Enforcer said:


> *Linda's campaign has nothing to do with Ambrose's debut being held off this long*. It's not like he's going to come in with a serial killer gimmick or anything too off the wall.


You say that like it's a fact, when in reality not you, me or anybody in this board know what's the deal..


----------



## Eddie Ray

was in an NXT dark match.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Eddie Ray said:


> was in an NXT dark match.


Dark Matches

- Dean Ambrose vs Dante Dash.
Ambrose won with the Rings of Saturn.


----------



## NeyNey

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Dark Matches
> 
> - Dean Ambrose vs Dante Dash.
> Ambrose won with the Rings of Saturn.


:mark: :yum:


----------



## buriedcompass

the art of not screaming in your promos is not lost on dean ambrose. shades of jake the snake. i dig it.


----------



## Asenath

Has he leaned up a bit?

Mama like.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

This thread is hilarious.


----------



## NeyNey

Eddie, where's your Shirt? :cool2


----------



## new_year_new_start

can't believe people genuinely think WWE are holding back an indie guy from debuting until after Linda's senate campaign ffs :lmao The funniest thing will be if he does debut after the senate campaign the same morons will blindly claim they were right all along, even though it would have nothing to do with Linda.


----------



## Commodus

Cookie Monster said:


> He needs music that grabs you within the opening seconds. After two seconds of hearing, you say to yourself, HERE HE IS.


----------



## RDEvans

I don't know why but this themewould suit Ambrose more than Ciampa


----------



## Eddie Ray

here it is guys, sorry i look like crap, just came back from wrestling practice


----------



## NeyNey

Eddie Ray said:


> here it is guys, sorry i look like crap, just came back from wrestling practice


You doin' wrestling practice?? Tell me more, I think about doing that stuff, too in a month or two! (Y)
Also, I want a shirt now.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

Impressive, very nice.


----------



## Eddie Ray

I just started learning a few weeks back. really fun. have yet to step in a ring yet but can't wait till I do. If wanna do it then just go for it.

also the shirt is dead easy to make, took me, like, 2 mins using a pic from google images and spreadshirt.


----------



## NeyNey

Eddie Ray said:


> I just started learning a few weeks back. really fun. have yet to step in a ring yet but can't wait till I do. If wanna do it then just go for it.
> 
> also the shirt is dead easy to make, took me, like, 2 mins using a pic from google images and spreadshirt.


Man that's AWESOME!!! (Y) I'm became a fan right now. Do you have an idea of a ring name already? :cool2 How expensive it is? TELL ME _EVERYTHING_!!
Yeah, Spreadshirt... I remember the time when I wanted to make an ugly Slater Shirt. :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*- WWE developmental talents J. Bronson and Dean Ambrose apparently had a pretty intense match at last night's NXT live event in Largo, Florida. Seth Rollins and Kassis Ohno commented:

Rollins:*_ "@TheDeanAmbrose & @WWEBronson beat the hell out of each other tonight in Largo. Nothing cooler than passionate people creating art."_

*Ohno:* _"Tonight in Largo, Dean Ambrose & @WWEBronson had THE most brutal match I've seen in #NXT Inspiring..."_

What are the chances of this making it's way online?! I know it wont but i can dream


----------



## NeyNey

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> *- WWE developmental talents J. Bronson and Dean Ambrose apparently had a pretty intense match at last night's NXT live event in Largo, Florida. Seth Rollins and Kassis Ohno commented:
> 
> Rollins:*_ "@TheDeanAmbrose & @WWEBronson beat the hell out of each other tonight in Largo. Nothing cooler than passionate people creating art."_
> 
> *Ohno:* _"Tonight in Largo, Dean Ambrose & @WWEBronson had THE most brutal match I've seen in #NXT Inspiring..."_
> 
> What are the chances of this making it's way online?! I know it wont but i can dream


OMG!!! Have to see this!!! ;__________;


----------



## mpredrox

Eddie Ray said:


> here it is guys, sorry i look like crap, just came back from wrestling practice


woah awesome how'd you make that? I want to make one and wear it to NXT


----------



## NeyNey

Some pictures of the J. Bronson vs. Dean Ambrose match


----------



## Blommen

Is it just me or does he look a bit old? like late 30's old?


----------



## THANOS

Good for Ambrose! He seems to be getting quite huge! Anyone think that he could be getting kept off tv to train? I mean he looks substantially bulkier than last time I saw him! WWE may want him to be a ratings monster right off the bat, so they're letting him get to the point where he'll be over with casuals on first glance.


----------



## Cookie Monster

He is definitely looking A LOT bigger


----------



## The Arseache Kid

Just my opinion but I think Ambrose is being kept off TV until after Lindas election. I think, depending on if she wins or loses, there will be some big changes to WWE. If she loses, she won't run again and I can see the content becoming edgier. This would be perfect to introduce Ambrose. If she wins they'll keep it PG and maybe even tone it down further. Ambrose has a character that would have to adapt to PG content so you might as well wait and see if it's going to stay like that or if there is going to be change before you have him adjust his character.


----------



## Eddie Ray

My ring name is my WF name, Eddie Ray, considering my real name is Rachel Edwards. I wanted to keep the essence of my real name so I pulled a Daniel Bryan and inverted it. beginner classes cost me £5 each and when I get in the ring it will cost me more plus travel costs.


----------



## NeyNey

Eddie Ray said:


> My ring name is my WF name, Eddie Ray, considering my real name is Rachel Edwards. I wanted to keep the essence of my real name so I pulled a Daniel Bryan and inverted it. beginner classes cost me £5 and when I get in the ring it will cost me £15 plus a trip on the train.


Sounds so fucking awesome man... (Y)(Y)(Y) Eddie Ray, I will keep that name in my mind for the future. Maybe some day I'll hear about you. :cool2 (Hopefully) (And when I do Wrestling, too, let's have a match some day. :BBBBBBBB)


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

THANOS said:


> Good for Ambrose! He seems to be getting quite huge! Anyone think that he could be getting kept off tv to train? I mean he looks substantially bulkier than last time I saw him! WWE may want him to be a ratings monster right off the bat, so they're letting him get to the point where he'll be over with casuals on first glance.


He doesn't look that much bigger to me but he's definitely toned up his chest and arms.


----------



## Asenath

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> He doesn't look that much bigger to me but he's definitely toned up his chest and arms.


He's leaned up in the belly, if that one photo is to be believed. Either that, or he was sucking in.


----------



## TD Stinger

Just saw the recent pics of him at the NXT Tapings and his match vs. Bronson. He looks he has bulked up a little bit in the upper body. Nothing too noticeable but he looks a little bigger. I see he's gelling his hair back and taping his hands now. When you watch wrestling long enough, you notice the little things. I like his overall look better than I did before.

Also, anyone else know Dr. Shelby hasn't been on TV for a few weeks. Maybe Ambrose took him out and will replace him! I'm joking but also wouldn't be surprised if this happened. I've been saying for a while now that I think Ambrose's first feud should be against Kane. And eventually, I see this happening.


----------



## NeyNey

TD Stinger said:


> I see he's gelling his hair back and taping his hands now. When you watch wrestling long enough, you notice the little things. I like his overall look better than I did before.


Yes, he does that hair back thing from time to time.  Taping hands me gusta. 


> Also, anyone else know Dr. Shelby hasn't been on TV for a few weeks. Maybe Ambrose took him out and will replace him! I'm joking but also wouldn't be surprised if this happened. I've been saying for a while now that I think Ambrose's first feud should be against Kane. And eventually, I see this happening.


Yeah, I like Shelby, no idea where he is. D:
Mh, There was a time I saw him work WITH Kane before my eyes instead of a feud.. but not now, where the Team Hell No stuff is going on. To be honest, right now I have no fucking idea how they could bring him up so... Let's see! unk


----------



## Eddie Ray

he fought J.Bronson again and won AGAIN! woooo!


----------



## AntMan

I don't like the slicked back hair at all. The messy and untamed look fits Ambrose much more.


----------



## NeyNey

AntMan said:


> I don't like the slicked back hair at all. The messy and untamed look fits Ambrose much more.










trollface.jpg


----------



## AntMan

NeyNey said:


> trollface.jpg


LOL 

Yeah it looks Miz's new hairstyle; not digging it. I like the tape though.


----------



## BehindYou

I like how ambrose seems to be trying to look...not male model or bodybuilder.
Just like Austin looked legit and that was it


----------



## CM Jewels

Digging the new tweaks to his look.

The bulk, taped hands, new jacket, and barbed wire boots are nice.


----------



## PlayaTaylor

Love the new look, WWE listens to the IWC, might not be straight away but they will and he will debut big on RAW.


----------



## The Enforcer

I like the new boots but Ambrose looks more like a deranged nutjob with the shaggy hair. If he's going to keep the psycho gimmick I'd much rather him look like somebody that just crawled in off the street.


----------



## Davion McCool

The slicked-back look works as well. Makes him look like Tom Waits, which is totally fitting.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

PlayaTaylor said:


> Love the new look, WWE listens to the IWC, might not be straight away but they will and he will debut big on RAW.


Or maybe HITC? Anyone else think that Heyman may enlist someone to help Punk beat Ryback?? They're pushing him sooo hard but i dont think that he'll beat Punk.
Having Ambrose interfere keeps Ryback strong.


----------



## wkdsoul

PlayaTaylor said:


> Love the new look, *WWE listens to the IWC*, might not be straight away but they will and he will debut big on RAW.


and does the opposite....


----------



## NeyNey

> Or maybe HITC? Anyone else think that Heyman may enlist someone to help Punk beat Ryback?? They're pushing him sooo hard but i dont think that he'll beat Punk.
> Having Ambrose interfere keeps Ryback strong.


Yes, I think someone will help Punk, but I don't think it'll be Ambrose...

(Of course I wouldn't complain if it happens. :mark: )


----------



## Darth Netrac

Recent reports indicate that the debut of Dean Ambrose has been delayed as the WWE tries to secure the rights to use "Sweet Caroline" as his entrance theme..


----------



## Commodus

Why would Ambrose help Punk? Wouldn't it go against his character?
As I said before, this guy needs to be a threat to both heels and faces. Remember how when the Nexus made their debut and were such a big threat that Miz would team up with Cena on house shows to fight them?
Ambrose needs to be that kind of heel. He's not going to go easy on a charity worker like Cena _or_ a pretty boy like Ziggler. The guy is fucking nuts.


----------



## NeyNey

Darth Netrac said:


> Recent reports indicate that the debut of Dean Ambrose has been delayed as the WWE tries to secure the rights to use "Sweet Caroline" as his entrance theme..







_SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET CAROLINEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE_



> He's not going to go easy on a charity worker like Cena or a pretty boy like Ziggler.


There is not only black or white.



> Wouldn't it go against his character?


No, he does what he wants, nobody says he would do it because Heyman or Punk want it. xD (As I said before I don't think it'll be happen anyways.)


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

We dont know what his character will be in WWE, my thinking is that he'll be doing it because Heyman told/asked him too. Not to HELP Punk.


----------



## Majesty

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Or maybe HITC? Anyone else think that Heyman may enlist someone to help Punk beat Ryback?? They're pushing him sooo hard but i dont think that he'll beat Punk.
> Having Ambrose interfere keeps Ryback strong.


You mean making Dean Ambrose a "Paul Heyman guy" ? and make him rival Punk as the new "voice of the voiceless" that does what he wants and doesn't lose his 'fire' when he finally gets a title? 

Interesting...


----------



## jamal.

Ok, I was going to wait and post here when Dean Ambrose debuts but fuck it.

Can anyone confirm that this is the official WWE theme (music) that he is been using at live/house events?






Because it sounds so damn similar to the other video below even though you can't hardly hear the shit.


----------



## x78

That is the music he used in the last few episodes of FCW, yeah.


----------



## jamal.

x78 said:


> That is the music he used in the last few episodes of FCW, yeah.


Oh jeez, I saw the match with him and Regal plenty of times and never seem to notice. Thx.


----------



## Blommen

Darth Netrac said:


> Recent reports indicate that the debut of Dean Ambrose has been delayed as the WWE tries to secure the rights to use "Sweet Caroline" as his entrance theme..


Not sure if serious or taking a piss...

Edit: on that same note, some time ago i jokingly suggested them using a Tom Waits song for Ambrose's entrance, but i got to thinking and there are actually some fucking amazing Tom Waits songs that i personally feel would work incredibly well for Ambrose


----------



## Asenath

I know he's probably teasing, but I still had so many feelings about this!


----------



## #1Peep4ever

i dont really like the new look but oh well i just hope he debuts soon with actually having something to do


----------



## THANOS

To add some fuel to the Ambrose fire, it looks like he has a pre-set entrance in WWE'13 !


----------



## Eddie Ray

THANOS said:


> To add some fuel to the Ambrose fire, it looks like he has a pre-set entrance in WWE'13 !


*cries with happiness* omg...just....omg...


----------



## R'Albin

THANOS said:


> To add some fuel to the Ambrose fire, it looks like he has a pre-set entrance in WWE'13 !


:shocked::cheer


----------



## Blommen

:mark: omg omg omg omg :mark:


----------



## NeyNey

THANOS said:


> To add some fuel to the Ambrose fire, it looks like he has a pre-set entrance in WWE'13 !


*faints*


----------



## Kratosx23

Before you all get too excited, you can't create his name in the superstar call name database, so there's no point playing as him.


----------



## Eddie Ray

so you can upload his theme, make him as a CAW and have his intro however because you can't have his name called out there is no use in making him? really?!

I'll call him the default "the Superstar" if I want cause everything else is perfect


----------



## Blommen

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Before you all get too excited, you can't create his name in the superstar call name database, so there's no point playing as him.


----------



## Kratosx23

Eddie Ray said:


> so you can upload his theme, make him as a CAW and have his intro however because you can't have his name called out there is no use in making him? really?!
> 
> I'll call him the default "the Superstar" if I want cause everything else is perfect


Yes, really, it completely ruins the illusion of playing as that character. If you want the commentators to make you fully aware of the fact that this is a cheaply made CAW, then by all means, but I won't do it. I can't, it ruins the fun. I'll wait until WWE '14 when he's done properly.


Blommen said:


>


Hey, don't blame me, *I* didn't ruin him, THQ did. Now you know how I felt when they didn't add his first and last name in the database. For no reason btw, it's not like they couldn't add the first and last name seperately, there's nothing illegal about it.


----------



## Eddie Ray

nothing wrong with CAWs...90% of the time I only use CAWs, many of them being my own fictional creations from years of drawing characters. I can't wait till Ambrose gets his own but till then I'm happy with this. Who knows, maybe he will be DLC in the future? I made him in WWE 12 but he turned out crap...sad times...


----------



## Kratosx23

Everything is wrong with CAW's imo, they get at least one detail wrong of every created superstar, at least one, if not more, whether they don't have the proper finisher and you can't create it, whether the call name isn't in, whether you can't make a good entrance attire, whatever the hell it is. They're not perfect and that completely takes away the experience. If you're creating your own characters, as opposed to real people or other fictional characters, movie characters, television characters, etc, then that's a completely different issue, but they STILL look bad. You can clearly tell the difference between a CAW and an in game model, it's very pronounced. Not to mention, most call names for characters you'd create aren't in the game either. I can't subject myself to anything but a character that's exactly the way I want it.



> Who knows, maybe he will be DLC in the future?


Not in this game he won't be, everything has been announced. I expect him as DLC in WWE '14 as he'll have debuted already (I hope), but won't make the cut off date of WrestleMania.


----------



## Blommen

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Hey, don't blame me, *I* didn't ruin him, THQ did. Now you know how I felt when they didn't add his first and last name in the database. For no reason btw, it's not like they couldn't add the first and last name seperately, there's nothing illegal about it.


Just Kidding man. and yeah, it's ridiulous THQ would add his entrance and probably also enable his finishing move to be created yet they won't acknowledge his name in the database. silly bitches...


----------



## RDEvans

this would suit ambrose well


----------



## TD Stinger

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yes, really, it completely ruins the illusion of playing as that character. If you want the commentators to make you fully aware of the fact that this is a cheaply made CAW, then by all means, but I won't do it. I can't, it ruins the fun. I'll wait until WWE '14 when he's done properly.
> 
> 
> Hey, don't blame me, *I* didn't ruin him, THQ did. Now you know how I felt when they didn't add his first and last name in the database. For no reason btw, it's not like they couldn't add the first and last name seperately, there's nothing illegal about it.


Is there anything you won't compalin about? Even if they added his name in the database, it's not THQ would have commentary made for Ambrose. It wouldn't mean anything. They would just say his name. They wouldn't talk about his background. They wouldn't talk about his character. They wouldn't talk about his in ring style. All they would say is "What a Move by Ambrose!" Everytime a CAW Ambrose his his finisher, even if did have his name in the database, it would still say "What a Manuever!" Just adding his name would add absolutely nothing. You expect too much. THQ has more to worry about within the game. It's amazing that we even got his entrance.


----------



## jamal.

I play with the CAWS more than I do with the actual wrestlers in the game anyways (probably won't be the case with WWE 13 though).


announcer: D..LAMB...BRO


----------



## NeyNey

> It's amazing that we even got his entrance.


Damn right yeshhjeeeezuz :mark:


----------



## Kratosx23

TD Stinger said:


> Is there anything you won't compalin about? Even if they added his name in the database, it's not THQ would have commentary made for Ambrose. It wouldn't mean anything. *They would just say his name. They wouldn't talk about his background. They wouldn't talk about his character. They wouldn't talk about his in ring style. All they would say is "What a Move by Ambrose!" Everytime a CAW Ambrose his his finisher, even if did have his name in the database, it would still say "What a Manuever!"* Just adding his name would add absolutely nothing. You expect too much. THQ has more to worry about within the game. It's amazing that we even got his entrance.


That's FINE. I just want his name right.

It may be "amazing" that we even got his entrance but it doesn't do any good if he's "the superstar" and not Dean Ambrose.


----------



## ▲E.

*Ambrose’s Debut
*
"....or...you can just call me the soon to be crowned KING of this company! DEAN AMBROSE is taking over the world! As of right now forget what you think you know about this industry, because Dean Ambrose is about to blow the DOORS. OFF. EVERYTHING! SO WELCOME TO THE _FUTURE_!!!!"

Only somebody who has big plans can cut this promo before a goddamn dark match. Made me think that maybe the only reason Ambrose has been wrestling dark matches and live events for so long is so when he debuts randomly, a lot of WWE's core fans will remember him.

Check out these two videos:






listen at 2:01

at 4:01

Now watch this video. The same YouTube user saw Ambrose at a live event AND at a dark match. He just so happens to have an extremely nice camera, too. They don't usually let you bring those into the shows, so that's kind of peculiar... 






Listen at 4:23, "I can't wait to see you again! He's the *FUTURE* right there!" 

Again at 4:34, "I want to flip him off but...I don't like him." That's the response casuals will have.

More fans are becoming "smart" each day, and eventually it's going to be inevitable that fans will be somewhat "smart." I mean sites like Bleacher Report are posting about pro wrestling from a "smart" fan's point of view...

How many little kids have seen Ambrose at the dark match before the Raw their parents took them to? What about the Foley/Ambrose twitter feud? You think _@xJOHNCENAFAN2004_ didn't follow @realMicFoley (because it's advertised whenever he returns on WWE TV) and see him tweet about/with Ambrose a few months back? 

C'mon, Mic even makes children's books... _A Most Mizerable Christmas_ will surely be promoted by Foley soon Raw... Maybe the Christmas show? Perfect time for Ambrose to debut. It would make sense, since Punk all of a sudden has a mutual hatred of Foley. That's why I see him debuting as a "Paul Heyman guy." He could get so over if he completely dismantled Ryback. Especially considering Punk just beat the hell out of Foley a couple weeks back. That could be the next/new Rock and Austin type feud.


----------



## SAMCRO

This is one of the best promo video's FCW has ever made.


----------



## Striketeam

David Banner said:


> This is one of the best promo video's FCW has ever made.


Yeah I remember this was the promo that pretty much sold me on Ambrose and you have to give props to the FCW production team, that is one of the coolest promos Ive ever seen. Made me interested in the his feud with Rollins which was also turned out to be awesome.


----------



## Commodus

I think he really needs to feud with Ryback.
Think about it, Ryback is getting over *but* he needs to go beyond the winning streak and become a bankable star who can do more than squash matches. In a weird way, he needs to lose in order to succeed.
The key is to lose to someone who the fans can accept as being his equal, and Ambrose - if allowed free rein - can play that role.
The feud between an unstoppable monster and an illogical lunatic would drive people nuts. And whilst many of you say that the PG rating will hobble Ambrose, I must direct you back to 1996.
1996 was a bad year for the WWE, it was coming off one of the worst title runs in history and had a number of awful gimmicks, it was losing the ratings war and was in real danger.
Enter Mankind. And without a swearword and nary a drop of blood, he gave the fans one of the greatest, toughest feuds in history.

I firmly believe that Ambrose can do the same and Ryback is the man to pair him against.


----------



## ▲E.

Commodus said:


> I think he really needs to feud with Ryback.
> Think about it, Ryback is getting over *but* he needs to go beyond the winning streak and become a bankable star who can do more than squash matches. In a weird way, he needs to lose in order to succeed.
> The key is to lose to someone who the fans can accept as being his equal, and Ambrose - if allowed free rein - can play that role.
> The feud between an unstoppable monster and an illogical lunatic would drive people nuts. And whilst many of you say that the PG rating will hobble Ambrose, I must direct you back to 1996.
> 1996 was a bad year for the WWE, it was coming off one of the worst title runs in history and had a number of awful gimmicks, it was losing the ratings war and was in real danger.
> Enter Mankind. And without a swearword and nary a drop of blood, he gave the fans one of the greatest, toughest feuds in history.
> 
> I firmly believe that Ambrose can do the same and Ryback is the man to pair him against.


Amen.


----------



## Blommen

Commodus said:


> I think he really needs to feud with Ryback.
> Think about it, Ryback is getting over *but* *he needs to go beyond the winning streak and become a bankable star who can do more than squash matches.* In a weird way, he needs to lose in order to succeed.
> The key is to lose to someone who the fans can accept as being his equal, and Ambrose - if allowed free rein - can play that role.
> The feud between an unstoppable monster and an illogical lunatic would drive people nuts. And whilst many of you say that the PG rating will hobble Ambrose, I must direct you back to 1996.
> 1996 was a bad year for the WWE, it was coming off one of the worst title runs in history and had a number of awful gimmicks, it was losing the ratings war and was in real danger.
> Enter Mankind. And without a swearword and nary a drop of blood, he gave the fans one of the greatest, toughest feuds in history.
> 
> I firmly believe that Ambrose can do the same and Ryback is the man to pair him against.


Ryback will never, ever be a bankable star. The moment he has to do anything other than a squash match and be bald he will deflate like bullet-riddled souffle.


----------



## Cactus

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Everything is wrong with CAW's imo, they get at least one detail wrong of every created superstar, at least one, if not more, whether they don't have the proper finisher and you can't create it, whether the call name isn't in, whether you can't make a good entrance attire, whatever the hell it is. They're not perfect and that completely takes away the experience. If you're creating your own characters, as opposed to real people or other fictional characters, movie characters, television characters, etc, then that's a completely different issue, but they STILL look bad. You can clearly tell the difference between a CAW and an in game model, it's very pronounced. Not to mention, most call names for characters you'd create aren't in the game either. I can't subject myself to anything but a character that's exactly the way I want it.


Do you ever stomp complaining?

How can you say the CAWs don't look right? Hell, a lot of them look better than the in-game models.


----------



## Dean/Moxley

THANOS said:


> To add some fuel to the Ambrose fire, it looks like he has a pre-set entrance in WWE'13 !


:mark:


----------



## Cookie Monster

I must admit that Antonio Cesaro CAW is unreal.


----------



## TheUltimateSmark

I just watched a few of his videos on youtube...all i can say is....JOBBER.

He's a poor man's Piper...and Piper was a jobber most of his career.

WWE will never let his character be as evil as it needs to be to get over.

He doesnt have the build of a superstar.

WWE needs new talent...i just dont see it in Ambrose.


----------



## Cookie Monster

TheUltimateSmark said:


> I just watched a few of his videos on youtube...all i can say is....JOBBER.
> 
> He's a poor man's Piper...and Piper was a jobber most of his career.
> 
> WWE will never let his character be as evil as it needs to be to get over.
> 
> He doesnt have the build of a superstar.
> 
> WWE needs new talent...i just dont see it in Ambrose.


You watched a few videos as in promos? Because if promos and microphone work have anything to do with what route a superstar takes, he is going straight to the top.

Poor man's Piper? They are both completely different. 

He doesn't have the build of a superstar? He's bigger than Daniel Bryan who's a former World Heavyweight Champion, Chris Jericho who is a former WWE Champion, World Heavyweight Champion and first ever WWE Undisputed Champion, CM Punk who is currently the WWE Champion, Shawn Michaels who is a hall of famer and one of the greatest to grace the ring. 

But I'm not going to argue with you, you have your opinions. I just hope he ends up proving you completely wrong.


----------



## Blommen

TheUltimateSmark said:


> I just watched a few of his videos on youtube...all i can say is....JOBBER.
> 
> He's a poor man's Piper...and Piper was a jobber most of his career.
> 
> WWE will never let his character be as evil as it needs to be to get over.
> 
> *He doesnt have the build of a superstar.*
> 
> WWE needs new talent...i just dont see it in Ambrose.


I suppose Daniel Bryan will never make it in the WWE either right?... oh wait a minute..

and WWE will do whatever it takes to make money. you talk about evil? there is nothing the WWE would love more than a completely illogically evil heel who the faces don't have to argue with or have discussions with like Punk. when you have a guy that is so evil, everything becomes much more simple.


----------



## ▲E.

TheUltimateSmark said:


> I just watched a few of his videos on youtube...all i can say is....JOBBER.
> 
> He's a poor man's Piper...and Piper was a jobber most of his career.
> 
> WWE will never let his character be as evil as it needs to be to get over.
> 
> He doesnt have the build of a superstar.
> 
> WWE needs new talent...i just dont see it in Ambrose.


Heels have to job at some point. That's how faces get over........

Piper didn't have a Hogan build either..


----------



## NeyNey

TheUltimateSmark said:


> WWE needs new talent...i just dont see it in Ambrose.


Well, I used to say the same thing about Daniel Bryan and Cesaro. 
Now they are one of my favorite current wrestlers.

All I can suggest is, watch some more stuff. I don't know what you saw.
If not, that's ok, too. It's your opinion right now. Maybe it changes, maybe not. 
If it does, you are always welcome. :cena2


----------



## AntMan

Ambrose is very much like Piper in wrestling style and look. His character more like Loose Cannon Brian Pillman mixed with Heath Ledger's Joker.


----------



## THANOS

Dean/Moxley said:


> :mark:


Yep and you can almsot make his call-name as well in the game!

You just call him "D...Amber..O" and it'll sound very close to Dean Ambrose.

So u can easily play as a caw on him on the game!


----------



## new_year_new_start

as if people expect Ambrose to debut and beat Ryback, I can't believe people actually trying to give reasons as to why they'd bring Ambrose in to beat Ryback and then feud with him :lmao Where is the logic?


----------



## ▲E.

Ambrose needs to be a twisted, demented, phsychotic evil mastermind. 

That's why I would introduce him as the power behind Nexus.. Could tie up a lot of loose ends, especially the match him and Punk had at this FCW house show.





Look at the subtle stuff, like the black and yellow ropes (Nexus). The fans doing commentary in the background talking about how Punk/Jericho are the real best in the world. Odd coincidence. Especially because this was before Jericho came back. That, and the video quality is again, unusually good.

The booker inside me wants Ambrose to win the WWE spinner title and smash it akin to what happened with the winged eagle/hardcore championship.. Would be brilliant.


----------



## ▲E.

Blommen said:


> I suppose Daniel Bryan will never make it in the WWE either right?... oh wait a minute..
> 
> and WWE will do whatever it takes to make money. you talk about evil? there is nothing the WWE would love more than a completely illogically evil heel who the faces don't have to argue with or have discussions with like Punk. when you have a guy that is so evil, everything becomes much more simple.


Refreshing to see someone on this site use their brain for once..


----------



## Commodus

new_year_new_start said:


> as if people expect Ambrose to debut and beat Ryback, I can't believe people actually trying to give reasons as to why they'd bring Ambrose in to beat Ryback and then feud with him :lmao Where is the logic?


Will you let me explain? Or are you just going to keep insulting me?
Who the fuck do you think you are to treat me like this?


----------



## ▲E.

Commodus said:


> Will you let me explain? Or are you just going to keep insulting me?
> Who the fuck do you think you are to treat me like this?


He's a shitty attempt at a troll, if you looked at his signature you'd see that.

"Not Removing until: 

Dean Ambrose makes his debut
Dean Ambrose gets involved in the Anger Management storyline
Dean Ambrose is the tag team champions
Dean Ambrose has a feud with Mick Foley
CM Punk style promo from Dean Ambrose
IC/US title run from Dean Ambrose
Dean Ambrose wins a RR/MITB
Dean Ambrose/CM Punk feud
Dean Ambrose wins the WHC/WWE Title
Dean Ambrose ends the streak
Darren Ambrose scores another screamer against Man United
#1 Mojo Rawley fan"

Also, who talks like that? "Who the fuck do you think you are to treat me like this?" Grow some balls, dude, it's the Internet.


----------



## Commodus

▲E.;12149783 said:


> Also, who talks like that? "Who the fuck do you think you are to treat me like this?" Grow some balls, dude, it's the Internet.


Oh, and that gives you the right to insult me, does it?
You people are fucking ridiculous.


----------



## ▲E.

Commodus said:


> Oh, and that gives you the right to insult me, does it?
> You people are fucking ridiculous.


Of course it does, the fact that you posted in the same thread as me gives me the right to insult you. I'm better than you. In this thread, on this forum, and even moreso in real life! If wasn't already so good at being a male, I'd be a *BITCH* better than you are!


----------



## ▲E.

Smoogle said:


> well this thread is pretty much going down hill
> 
> so you gonna suck my dick or what?


No, but I'll gladly shake your hand.


----------



## Smoogle

well this thread is pretty much going down hill

so


----------



## Eddie Ray

claiming that Ambrose looks like a jobber....ahahahaha...he's 6'4" ffs! not to mention he has become pretty buff since coming to the WWE.

I don't see why him facing Ryback is unrealistic. Ryback's push into main event territory is temporary due to the WWE having the need to fall back on a back up plan and the lack of main event faces means Ryback was the only available option. If Cena was fit and well Ryback would still be beating jobbers. Sure, one day it might be a more permanent position for him but just not right now and when that time comes I hope to see Ambrose being top heel. I know one thing, Ambrose will slaughter him on the mic, and with him being taller than Ryback, he will look like a legitimate threat.

Some people just love to hate and I pity them...same as all the AJ haters. She is one of the best things to happen to the divas division yet everyone shits on her. Some people just feed off their own negativity and hate rather than looking at the positives. For example, I don't like Ryback purely cause I don't think he can handle a 30 min match (where as Ambrose can with ease) but I hope he does well, cause he provides a change from "CCCEEEEEENNNNNAAAAAAAA" and could be a catalyst for change. this whole debacle has made the WWE brass think of its future for a change. but anyway, I digress...

Ambrose is part of the future of the WWE, not its entirety but a big part. He has great wrestling ability (something about Ambrose that people overlook a lot, usually because his promos are so good that it overshadows his ring work), great understanding of in ring psychology (the main reason why Bryan has succeeded is for the same reason), great intensity and is gold on the mic. He has what it takes to be successful. The rest is up to him but his achievements in the indys should speak for themselves...and before anyone rags on the indies...that's where the future is because they can come to the WWE fully trained with years of experience under their belt, its far more beneficial to the WWE and in turn for us, the viewer. Look at NXT, many of them are from the Indy scene and they harbor some of the best talent we have seen in ages.

anyway sorry for the essay, just had to get that off my chest...


----------



## Eddie Ray

also Ambrose photobomb


----------



## ▲E.

THANOS said:


> Good for Ambrose! He seems to be getting quite huge! Anyone think that he could be getting kept off tv to train? I mean he looks substantially bulkier than last time I saw him! WWE may want him to be a ratings monster right off the bat, so they're letting him get to the point where he'll be over with casuals on first glance.


THANOS KNOWS


----------



## ▲E.

Eddie Ray said:


> claiming that Ambrose looks like a jobber....ahahahaha...he's 6'4" ffs! not to mention he has become pretty buff since coming to the WWE.
> 
> I don't see why him facing Ryback is unrealistic. Ryback's push into main event territory is temporary due to the WWE having the need to fall back on a back up plan and the lack of main event faces means Ryback was the only available option. If Cena was fit and well Ryback would still be beating jobbers. Sure, one day it might be a more permanent position for him but just not right now and when that time comes I hope to see Ambrose being top heel. I know one thing, Ambrose will slaughter him on the mic, and with him being taller than Ryback, he will look like a legitimate threat.
> 
> Some people just love to hate and I pity them...same as all the AJ haters. She is one of the best things to happen to the divas division yet everyone shits on her. Some people just feed off their own negativity and hate rather than looking at the positives. For example, I don't like Ryback purely cause I don't think he can handle a 30 min match (where as Ambrose can with ease) but I hope he does well, cause he provides a change from "CCCEEEEEENNNNNAAAAAAAA" and could be a catalyst for change. this whole debacle has made the WWE brass think of its future for a change. but anyway, I digress...
> 
> Ambrose is part of the future of the WWE, not its entirety but a big part. He has great wrestling ability (something about Ambrose that people overlook a lot, usually because his promos are so good that it overshadows his ring work), great understanding of in ring psychology (the main reason why Bryan has succeeded is for the same reason), great intensity and is gold on the mic. He has what it takes to be successful. The rest is up to him but his achievements in the indys should speak for themselves...and before anyone rags on the indies...that's where the future is because they can come to the WWE fully trained with years of experience under their belt, its far more beneficial to the WWE and in turn for us, the viewer. Look at NXT, many of them are from the Indy scene and they harbor some of the best talent we have seen in ages.
> 
> anyway sorry for the essay, just had to get that off my chest...


You ever thought about writing for WWE in the future at some point? This is some great stuff, and who cares if it's an essay; it's a good read that gets me really gets me excited about Ambrose's potential..

In the few months I've posted frequently on WF, I've noticed that nobody understands how to sell a wrestling story. Not only can you do that, but it sounds like you know a thing or two on how to be successful in the WWE.


----------



## The #Heel

THANOS said:


> To add some fuel to the Ambrose fire, it looks like he has a pre-set entrance in WWE'13 !


Haha, that's my video!!! Didn't expect to see it posted here. 

as you heard in the vid, I'm very stoked its in.


----------



## Eddie Ray

▲E.;12150272 said:


> You ever thought about writing for WWE in the future at some point? This is some great stuff, and who cares if it's an essay; it's a good read that gets me really gets me excited about Ambrose's potential..
> 
> In the few months I've posted frequently on WF, I've noticed that nobody understands how to sell a wrestling story. Not only can you do that, but it sounds like you know a thing or two on how to be successful in the WWE.


Many people on WF don't truly understand wrestling,period. they think they do and they go around using wrestling jargon without its proper application. Most of them are victims of nostalgia and compare everything to the attitude era when things should be allowed to stand on their own merits.

We are going through a transitional period right now, same as pre attitude, wrestling isn't part of mainstream culture right now but everything comes in waves and trends are often cyclical.

I don't write as a profession or as a form of study, i'm actually an Illustrator, I draw. I'm also training to be a wrestler so I find both the storytelling aspects of illustration and wrestling marry rather nicely.


----------



## The #Heel

THANOS said:


> Yep and you can almsot make his call-name as well in the game!
> 
> You just call him "D...Amber..O" and it'll sound very close to Dean Ambrose.
> 
> So u can easily play as a caw on him on the game!


Or "D M Bruce" which is what I used when I played the game. The way roberts pronounces "bruce" sounds like brose.


----------



## Eddie Ray

I also got red repped by someone for my little essay...I don't think I even said anything very contentious...go figure...


----------



## CM Jewels

Eddie Ray said:


> claiming that Ambrose looks like a jobber....ahahahaha...he's 6'4" ffs! not to mention he has become pretty buff since coming to the WWE.
> 
> I don't see why him facing Ryback is unrealistic. Ryback's push into main event territory is temporary due to the WWE having the need to fall back on a back up plan and the lack of main event faces means Ryback was the only available option. If Cena was fit and well Ryback would still be beating jobbers. Sure, one day it might be a more permanent position for him but just not right now and when that time comes I hope to see Ambrose being top heel. I know one thing, Ambrose will slaughter him on the mic, and with him being taller than Ryback, he will look like a legitimate threat.
> 
> Some people just love to hate and I pity them...same as all the AJ haters. She is one of the best things to happen to the divas division yet everyone shits on her. Some people just feed off their own negativity and hate rather than looking at the positives. For example, I don't like Ryback purely cause I don't think he can handle a 30 min match (where as Ambrose can with ease) but I hope he does well, cause he provides a change from "CCCEEEEEENNNNNAAAAAAAA" and could be a catalyst for change. this whole debacle has made the WWE brass think of its future for a change. but anyway, I digress...
> 
> Ambrose is part of the future of the WWE, not its entirety but a big part. He has great wrestling ability (something about Ambrose that people overlook a lot, usually because his promos are so good that it overshadows his ring work), great understanding of in ring psychology (the main reason why Bryan has succeeded is for the same reason), great intensity and is gold on the mic. He has what it takes to be successful. The rest is up to him but his achievements in the indys should speak for themselves...and before anyone rags on the indies...that's where the future is because they can come to the WWE fully trained with years of experience under their belt, its far more beneficial to the WWE and in turn for us, the viewer. Look at NXT, many of them are from the Indy scene and they harbor some of the best talent we have seen in ages.
> 
> anyway sorry for the essay, just had to get that off my chest...


100% truth, but it's easier for small-minded people to lean on crutch phrases like "vanilla midget", "IWC darling", "undersized", "indy darling" etc instead of really doing their homework on a guy.



Eddie Ray said:


> I also got red repped by someone for my little essay...*I don't think I even said anything very contentious...go figure...*


You don't have to, the truth is enough. There are some idiots on these forums.



The #Heel said:


> Haha, that's my video!!! Didn't expect to see it posted here.
> 
> as you heard in the vid, I'm very stoked its in.



I lurk on CAWS too and I've been following your thread. I was actually going to post your video here but got beat to the punch. Good thread btw.

I can't wait for the really good Ambrose CAWs to start rolling out.


----------



## Eddie Ray

The #Heel said:


> Haha, that's my video!!! Didn't expect to see it posted here.
> 
> as you heard in the vid, I'm very stoked its in.


 didn't expect it to be posted here? dude, its the markiest of marks thread XD some of us (including me) are on the verge of stalking the fellow lol!

anyway, thank you so much for finding this little gem...it made my day yesterday.


----------



## Eddie Ray

If I could ban one phrase from WF it would be "vanilla midget"...Nash said that...dude, everyones a freaking midget to Nash...


----------



## NeyNey

Lol... What is going on here Fellas? :vince2



> claiming that Ambrose looks like a jobber....ahahahaha...he's 6'4" ffs! not to mention he has become pretty buff since coming to the WWE.
> 
> I don't see why him facing Ryback is unrealistic. Ryback's push into main event territory is temporary due to the WWE having the need to fall back on a back up plan and the lack of main event faces means Ryback was the only available option. If Cena was fit and well Ryback would still be beating jobbers. Sure, one day it might be a more permanent position for him but just not right now and when that time comes I hope to see Ambrose being top heel. I know one thing, Ambrose will slaughter him on the mic, and with him being taller than Ryback, he will look like a legitimate threat.
> 
> Some people just love to hate and I pity them...same as all the AJ haters. She is one of the best things to happen to the divas division yet everyone shits on her. Some people just feed off their own negativity and hate rather than looking at the positives. For example, I don't like Ryback purely cause I don't think he can handle a 30 min match (where as Ambrose can with ease) but I hope he does well, cause he provides a change from "CCCEEEEEENNNNNAAAAAAAA" and could be a catalyst for change. this whole debacle has made the WWE brass think of its future for a change. but anyway, I digress...
> 
> Ambrose is part of the future of the WWE, not its entirety but a big part. He has great wrestling ability (something about Ambrose that people overlook a lot, usually because his promos are so good that it overshadows his ring work), great understanding of in ring psychology (the main reason why Bryan has succeeded is for the same reason), great intensity and is gold on the mic. He has what it takes to be successful. The rest is up to him but his achievements in the indys should speak for themselves...and before anyone rags on the indies...that's where the future is because they can come to the WWE fully trained with years of experience under their belt, its far more beneficial to the WWE and in turn for us, the viewer. Look at NXT, many of them are from the Indy scene and they harbor some of the best talent we have seen in ages.
> 
> anyway sorry for the essay, just had to get that off my chest...


You are god damn right girl.  (Y) I love you. 



> Haha, that's my video!!! Didn't expect to see it posted here.
> 
> as you heard in the vid, I'm very stoked its in.


Sir, you are awesome and made my day with this.
Also, Eddie is right. We are the master marks.


----------



## Hoxsfan206

Calling a 6'4 person a midget should be bannable PERIOD.


----------



## Blommen

People should come over the Mark side. there's warm coco and hectic joyousness.


----------



## GuruTM

Dean Ambrose is as pure a wrestling "talent" you can find out there these days. Gold on the mic, he has the attitude of a true wrestler and is very sound in the ring as well. 

In fact, I agree with Eddie Ray this is very eerily the stage where the Pre-Attitude era was. If you look at all the guys coming through in NXT, some of them are so majorly talented and have not been given joke gimmicks but serious gimmicks they can carry for years e.g. Hero as Ohno, Steamboat, Langston, Dallas, Bray Wyatt. These are definitely not characters made for a PG audience. 

I really wanted Ambrose to debut after that night in Chicago when Heyman and Punk drove off. There was so much speculation at that time, there was a "buzz". Oh well I am sure WWE is going to wait it out for that opportune moment to give him a break.


----------



## ▲E.

Who knows, maybe Ambrose won't debut until 2015 when he retires Punk...


----------



## ▲E.

Hoxsfan206 said:


> Calling a 6'4 person a midget should be bannable PERIOD.


Haha I'm 6'4 and I'm certainly not a midget...

When everyone gives "Eddie" props, I think it's about me... Haha my actual name is Edward (Eddie) Anthony, but I've always thought if I got into wrestling (strong possibility, being that I'm already 6'4" 225) I'd use the name Anthony Edwards...

People always get my first and last name mixed up... At the doctor, dentist, you name it...


----------



## Australian

THANOS said:


> To add some fuel to the Ambrose fire, it looks like he has a pre-set entrance in WWE'13 !


holy shit,they got it pretty much spot on


----------



## new_year_new_start

Commodus said:


> Will you let me explain? Or are you just going to keep insulting me?
> Who the fuck do you think you are to treat me like this?


You can't justify having a guy like Ambrose come straight from FCW and beat Ryback. They've spent months trying to make Ryback look like a legitimate monster-like threat, now he's finally getting over, you're going to have a guy that the crowd have never seen before who is only a few pounds bigger than Punk (who is booked to fear Ryback) come in and beat him? Are you Vince Russo? They want Ryback to look like a massive threat to the entire roster, if he loses/gets taken out by a debuting Ambrose they'll kill all of his momentum. The "taking him out" route would work great if it was Brock Lesnar doing it, but not Dean Ambrose ffs.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Ryback is the same height as punk(6'1-even though ryback is blled as 6'3" its an obvious lie) where as Ambrose is a bit taller (6'4") so of course its possible. Ambrose is much bigger than ryback, even if he doesn't look like every muscle has been systematically filled with water but Ambrose is quite wide and he has buffed up A LOT. there are pics on this forum to show it...not that it even matters as a smaller guy could take down a larger guy with the right offense...its just having the skill to pull it off, hence why Bryan is so good. he makes defeating everyone plausable by varying his strategies.

you clearly have no idea who or what you are talking about. Ambrose is supposed to be a sadistic monster that does not stop. What a great way to build two new guys. Ryback, a machine of a man and Ambrose, a maniac with skills to put away anyone.

Ryback hasn't earned shit yet anyway, he's only facing punk out of sheer luck due to Cena's injury. if it wasn't for Cena bowing out then Ryback would still be crushing jobbers and low card hacks. Ryback could fuck it up for himself come HIAC, I don't think he can handle a 30 min match especially in a cell, its a lot to ask of a man that hasn't had one meaningful PPV match under normal circumstances.


----------



## battlefeverjnb2

Here's a Hell in the Cell debut scenario I came up with. Since he's been saying the WWE has been afraid to put him on tv at house shows, he should carry this over into his debut. Have him hide under the ring during the main event and have him crawl out and destroy both Ryback and Punk, eventually handcuffing both to the ropes. This essentially leads to Ryback saving face a bit, because the match would end in a no decision type of scenario. Meanwhile, the cell is locked, and there is always a cameraman inside the cell, so he beats the shit out of the cameraman and steals the camera from him. Ambrose adds another padlock to the cage door that only he has the key for, so as to buy himself some time. Then he cuts a promo into the camera he's stolen about how the WWE officials are afraid of him and refuse to put him on tv, because of their PG nonsense, but now they have no choice put to pay attention to him, because he's hijacked one of their precious PPV's. Eventually they manage to raise the cage up and he hightails it out of the area into the crowd still holding onto the camera. On Raw he can take over the production truck and lock himself in with the camera he has, so that he can cut a promo again. In this case he spouts off about how he didn't want the guys in the production truck to try and shut him up by cutting to commercial, so he decided to take the production of Raw into his own hands. This goes on for a few weeks until they have no choice but to give him a match.


----------



## The Ice King

battlefeverjnb said:


> Here's a Hell in the Cell debut scenario I came up with. Since he's been saying the WWE has been afraid to put him on tv at house shows, he should carry this over into his debut. Have him hide under the ring during the main event and have him crawl out and destroy both Ryback and Punk, eventually handcuffing both to the ropes. This essentially leads to Ryback saving face a bit, because the match would end in a no decision type of scenario. Meanwhile, the cell is locked, and there is always a cameraman inside the cell, so he beats the shit out of the cameraman and steals the camera from him. Ambrose adds another padlock to the cage door that only he has the key for, so as to buy himself some time. Then he cuts a promo into the camera he's stolen about how the WWE officials are afraid of him and refuse to put him on tv, because of their PG nonsense, but now they have no choice put to pay attention to him, because he's hijacked one of their precious PPV's. Eventually they manage to raise the cage up and he hightails it out of the area into the crowd still holding onto the camera. On Raw he can take over the production truck and lock himself in with the camera he has, so that he can cut a promo again. In this case he spouts off about how he didn't want the guys in the production truck to try and shut him up by cutting to commercial, so he decided to take the production of Raw into his own hands. This goes on for a few weeks until they have no choice but to give him a match.


Perfect, except we're talking about WWE 2012 where they think inside the box instead of outside of it. This is just too good to happen.


----------



## Eddie Ray

drew Ambrose tonight. he doesn't look completely right and his head is massive but its my first shot at drawing him. being an unproductive illustrator lol


----------



## NeyNey

Love it! 
Especially your style looks nice!

I had the idea to draw a pic of Ambrose every day until he debuts (and I know it would maybe be 100/200/300 days) because I have to improve my skills in draw men. But my scanner doesn't work anymore and I have no money for another one right now. And no Grafik Tablet. So... no daily Ambrose drawing. xD

Will you color it, too? ^^


----------



## Eddie Ray

Thanks.

I was going to colour it but then i preferred the greyscale look. maybe I'll draw another with him in colour sometime.


----------



## NeyNey

Eddie Ray said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I was going to colour it but then i preferred the greyscale look. maybe I'll draw another with him in colour sometime.


Would be awesome!  I'm looking forward to it. xD (If you do it one day.) (Y)


----------



## The #Heel

Eddie Ray said:


> didn't expect it to be posted here? dude, its the markiest of marks thread XD some of us (including me) are on the verge of stalking the fellow lol!
> 
> anyway, thank you so much for finding this little gem...it made my day yesterday.


Haha, true enough. I'm a huge Ambrose mark as well, so the more people that see this, the better. XD For the record, they also have his corner knee strike in the game W/ his walk he does. Check the video on my youtube (wwe12kleshay, the same one the other vids posted on) that says SOME Signature Moves, and you'll see it. I love it.


----------



## Chaos-In-Motion

I need to stop watching his matches and promos. Makes me antsy for his debut.

but when it does happen...

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Revil Fox

I don't really have an idea for his debut, per say, but I do have an idea for the character. First, he can't be scared of anything. He can lose matches, I just don't want him to be afraid of anything, especially if he should be. I also, and here's they key, don't want him to care about wins and loses. Or titles. I just want him to care about hurting/fucking with people. For example (and I'm not saying this should happen, but it illustrative my point) it would be awesome if he faced a still undefeated Ryback. It's a brutal match, and at one point Ambrose hits him with his finisher. He goes for the pin, but pulls Ryback's shoulder up before the three count. He stands up, grins, and exits the ring getting himself counted out. The next week he does an interview where he's asked about it and he says something to the effect of, "I didn't snap his winning streak. I poisoned it. Now whenever anyone talks about how he's undefeated they'll know, deep down, that he really isn't. They'll know that I could have beaten him and chose not to. And even if they don't know? Heh, well...HE'LL know." and then walk away.


----------



## Deeds

*Eddie Ray*, your drawing is really good, may I use it for a sig I have in mind?


----------



## #1Peep4ever

Revil Fox said:


> I don't really have an idea for his debut, per say, but I do have an idea for the character. First, he can't be scared of anything. He can lose matches, I just don't want him to be afraid of anything, especially if he should be. I also, and here's they key, don't want him to care about wins and loses. Or titles. I just want him to care about hurting/fucking with people. For example (and I'm not saying this should happen, but it illustrative my point) it would be awesome if he faced a still undefeated Ryback. It's a brutal match, and at one point Ambrose hits him with his finisher. He goes for the pin, but pulls Ryback's shoulder up before the three count. He stands up, grins, and exits the ring getting himself counted out. The next week he does an interview where he's asked about it and he says something to the effect of, "I didn't snap his winning streak. I poisoned it. Now whenever anyone talks about how he's undefeated they'll know, deep down, that he really isn't. They'll know that I could have beaten him and chose not to. And even if they don't know? Heh, well...HE'LL know." and then walk away.


thats a nice idea and i like it
Ambrose should really not be afraid of anything. He should be a fucking Anarchist who doesnt give a fuck about anything
Hurting people... thats what he wants... i still want him to start with a feud with Foley. afterwards he can just fuck around with people...


----------



## NeyNey

Oh man, all your speculations and scenarios make me :mark::mark::mark: so bad!


----------



## PlayaTaylor

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4m2tegFUcg
30 minute promo Compilation for Dean Ambrose/Jon Moxley
Cannot wait for his debut.


----------



## krai999

this is pure fucking gold :lol


----------



## Blommen

Can anyone comment on if there are any differences between his Ambrose character and the Jon Moxley character?


----------



## NeyNey

krai999 said:


> this is pure fucking gold :lol


Jesus Christ was a Dean Ambrose Guy. (Y)


----------



## Eddie Ray

The Lizard said:


> *Eddie Ray*, your drawing is really good, may I use it for a sig I have in mind?


of course as long as you credit me for it (Y)


----------



## Commodus

new_year_new_start said:


> You can't justify having a guy like Ambrose come straight from FCW and beat Ryback. They've spent months trying to make Ryback look like a legitimate monster-like threat, now he's finally getting over, you're going to have a guy that the crowd have never seen before who is only a few pounds bigger than Punk (who is booked to fear Ryback) come in and beat him? Are you Vince Russo? They want Ryback to look like a massive threat to the entire roster, if he loses/gets taken out by a debuting Ambrose they'll kill all of his momentum. The "taking him out" route would work great if it was Brock Lesnar doing it, but not Dean Ambrose ffs.


Mankind took out Undertaker on _*HIS FIRST NIGHT IN THE COMPANY*_.
It can work. And for the fans to accept Ryback, he has to lose. But by losing to someone booked as equally unstoppable it won't affect his reputation.

Look at history, wrestlers with the undefeated streak inevitably hit a slump as soon as they have to job. This is a great way of stopping that, pushing both Ryback and Ambrose and giving fans a hard hitting feud - free from the title scene - that will appeal to mature audiences tired of clean cut faces and heels.

Both are exciting new talents, both have great potential, both should be given the chance to show what they can do.


----------



## new_year_new_start

Commodus said:


> Mankind took out Undertaker on _*HIS FIRST NIGHT IN THE COMPANY*_.
> It can work. And for the fans to accept Ryback, he has to lose. But by losing to someone booked as equally unstoppable it won't affect his reputation.
> 
> Look at history, wrestlers with the undefeated streak inevitably hit a slump as soon as they have to job. This is a great way of stopping that, pushing both Ryback and Ambrose and giving fans a hard hitting feud - free from the title scene - that will appeal to mature audiences tired of clean cut faces and heels.
> 
> Both are exciting new talents, both have great potential, both should be given the chance to show what they can do.


How the hell can you compare Mick Foley pre-WWE and Jon Moxley/Dean Ambrose pre-WWE?! How old are you, 15 or something? You're talking about a guy who had been in WCW for 3 years and spent time in ECW who were a lot bigger than any of the indies Moxley has worked for. You're talking about Mick Foley, a guy who 4 years before even debuting in WWF, had wrestled STING on WCW pay-per-view. You also forgetting his texas death match with Vader in the MAIN EVENT at Halloween Havoc in 1993? 

I literally cannot believe you'd be stupid enough to compare Mick Foley pre-WWE with Jon Moxley/Dean Ambrose. When Mick debuted as Mankind people knew he was, it's not like when Ambrose debuts and only internet fans will know who he is. I'd understand your argument more if Moxley had been relatively over in TNA (even then would still be ludicrous to compare WCW/ECW to TNA, but at least somewhat understandable) but the guy hasn't been on TV before, LET ALONE PPV.

As for Ryback losing, as I previously said, the perfect person for him to lose to/get taken out by would be Brock.


----------



## rickym

i just cant wait till this guy debuts, 

dean ambrose is the only superstar on the planet i would accept seeing end the undertakers wrestlemania streak


----------



## Commodus

new_year_new_start said:


> How the hell can you compare Mick Foley pre-WWE and Jon Moxley/Dean Ambrose pre-WWE?! *How old are you, 15 or something*? You're talking about a guy who had been in WCW for 3 years and spent time in ECW who were a lot bigger than any of the indies Moxley has worked for. You're talking about Mick Foley, a guy who 4 years before even debuting in WWF, had wrestled STING on WCW pay-per-view. You also forgetting his texas death match with Vader in the MAIN EVENT at Halloween Havoc in 1993?
> 
> *I literally cannot believe you'd be stupid enough* to compare Mick Foley pre-WWE with Jon Moxley/Dean Ambrose. When Mick debuted as Mankind people knew he was, it's not like when Ambrose debuts and only internet fans will know who he is. I'd understand your argument more if Moxley had been relatively over in TNA (even then would still be ludicrous to compare WCW/ECW to TNA, but at least somewhat understandable) but the guy hasn't been on TV before, LET ALONE PPV.


Apologise for those statements and I'll respond to you.


----------



## Eddie Ray

don't you have anything else to do that moan about what some people, on the internet, are talking about.

also I'd love it if Dean Ambrose did achieve all of those things in his sig...it would be poetic justice in itself lol.


----------



## I Came To Play

Commodus said:


> Apologise for those statements and I'll respond to you.


----------



## Eddie Ray




----------



## new_year_new_start

Eddie Ray said:


>


best post in the thread period. :lmao


----------



## AntMan

I'm a huge Ambrose fan but comparing him to Mick Foley who feuded with world champions Sting, Vader, and Ron Simmons on a nationally brodcast wrestling company, to Jonathan Good, who is not known outside Smarkville is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Nostalgia

Commodus said:


> Mankind took out Undertaker on _*HIS FIRST NIGHT IN THE COMPANY*_.
> It can work. And for the fans to accept Ryback, he has to lose. But by losing to someone booked as equally unstoppable it won't affect his reputation.
> 
> Look at history, wrestlers with the undefeated streak inevitably hit a slump as soon as they have to job. This is a great way of stopping that, pushing both Ryback and Ambrose and giving fans a hard hitting feud - free from the title scene - that will appeal to mature audiences tired of clean cut faces and heels.
> 
> Both are exciting new talents, both have great potential, both should be given the chance to show what they can do.


:lmao

Ryback's getting built like a monster and is over as fuck. The guy that finally ends his undefeated streak will need to be an established top star that the crowd are familiar with, and not some nobody like Ambrose who the casual audience don't know who the fuck he is. This thread once again provides a laugh at how ridiculous people overrate this guy. 



rickym said:


> dean ambrose is the only superstar on the planet i would accept seeing end the undertakers wrestlemania streak


fpalm


----------



## Asenath

And all of these phantastical scenarios overlook the place where his work actually shines - as a bad, bad man with a personal and deep seated grudge. You can't have character-driven animosity against Ryback. It's like being mad at a John Deere tractor.


----------



## Blommen

Asenath said:


> And all of these phantastical scenarios overlook the place where his work actually shines - as a bad, bad man with a personal and deep seated grudge. You can't have character-driven animosity against Ryback. It's like being mad at a John Deere tractor.


i lol'd.


----------



## ▲E.

Oh god


----------



## Asenath

Blommen said:


> i lol'd.


I am pleased you are amused.



▲E.;12157009 said:


> Oh god


Your link is broken.


----------



## ▲E.

Asenath said:


> .
> Your link is broken.


Your dink is broken.


----------



## Ether

rickym said:


> dean ambrose is the only superstar on the planet i would accept seeing end the undertakers wrestlemania streak


.....wow


----------



## The #Heel

rickym said:


> i just cant wait till this guy debuts,
> 
> dean ambrose is the only superstar on the planet i would accept seeing end the undertakers wrestlemania streak


Wow. And to think I sometimes wonder why us Dean Ambrose fans have such a bad rep. -_-


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

The #Heel said:


> Wow. And to think I sometimes wonder why us Dean Ambrose fans have such a bad rep. -_-


Yep, that guy is a giant bag filled with tools, a toolbag if you will$


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

rickym said:


> i just cant wait till this guy debuts,
> 
> dean ambrose is the only superstar on the planet i would accept seeing end the undertakers wrestlemania streak












I am almost too embarrassed to come in to this thread anymore.


----------



## AntMan

Comments like that cause people to hate Ambrose and his fans. It's a shame really.


----------



## Eddie Ray

can we all just STOP FIGHTING!!! FFS! I came here to talk about Ambrose, not justify why I'm talking about Ambrose to people who don't want to talk about Ambrose....Don't like him, don't come into the thread, its simple. I don't go into pro Sheamus threads and rag on him, I let them be marks and let me be a mark.


I love his work, his ring skill and his mic work. I wish I was half as talented as he is. People like him are a rare find. He is a heat machine, he knows how to push peoples buttons without resorting to cheap heat and that makes him an amazing in ring psychologist....you wanna know a current heel that isn't...Alberto Del Rio. He couldn't get heat from a radiator.


lets get a discussion going,shall we...has he ever played a face? could he play a face? if he did how would he go about it/modify his gimmick to suit a face role?


----------



## gohel50

I actually think that Ambrose ending the streak would be a good idea.

On his first match, he could end Ryback's streak. Then, I would wait until WrestleMania (which would be his first PPV) where he would destroy the Undertaker. Then I would feed Sting to him.


----------



## PlayaTaylor

Read all these last night just to build up the hype for the big day. Jim Ross answering questions from the fans on what are his views on Dean Ambrose. Just makes you think getting the respect from JR and WWE backroom staff could be the reason for a debut by the end of the year.
http://www.jrsbarbq.com/search/node/dean+ambrose


----------



## Asenath

gohel50 said:


> I actually think that Ambrose ending the streak would be a good idea.
> 
> On his first match, he could end Ryback's streak. Then, I would wait until WrestleMania (which would be his first PPV) where he would destroy the Undertaker. Then I would feed Sting to him.


Go sit in the corner. :lmao


----------



## #1Peep4ever

ambrose is amazing but no one should end takers streak so pls stop that


----------



## James1o1o

gohel50 said:


> I actually think that Ambrose ending the streak would be a good idea.
> 
> On his first match, he could end Ryback's streak. Then, I would wait until WrestleMania (which would be his first PPV) where he would destroy the Undertaker. Then I would feed Sting to him.


This entire thread is just hilarious. :lmao


----------



## Eddie Ray

James1o1o said:


> This entire thread is just hilarious. :lmao


that dude is on his own *pushes him away near the exit*


----------



## I Came To Play

They should debut him as The Undertaker's mystery opponent at 'Mania, he should take the streak by making Taker tap. After this he should interfere in the rest of the matches destroying Punk, Ryback, Cena, Lesnar, Sheamus and The Rock and then cut one of his legendary promos to end Mania. This would be awesome.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Some of you guys love to come up with some fanatical scenarios involving the guy but I have a feeling he might be the new Doink!


----------



## x78

Eddie Ray said:


> lets get a discussion going,shall we...has he ever played a face? could he play a face? if he did how would he go about it/modify his gimmick to suit a face role?


He wouldn't really have to change anything, just be portrayed in a good light and go against heels rather than faces, similar to Randy Orton at present (although hopefully not as stale). If you think about it, Ambrose's character really is one of a face character rather than a heel, and promos like this are pretty much face promos. Plus, everyone loves a badass face, I think he could transition into a face pretty quickly given the right storyline.


----------



## ▲E.

AntMan said:


> Comments like that cause people to hate Ambrose and his fans. It's a shame really.


That's the point you idiot. HE'S A HEEL.


----------



## Shazayum

^^ Pretty brilliant promo.


----------



## AntMan

▲E.;12159341 said:


> That's the point you idiot. HE'S A HEEL.


I wasn't talking about his character, dumbass. As if being a heel ever stopped a smart fan from liking a wrestler. 

Don't you have another "WWE and TNA are working an angle together" conspiracy to dream up?


----------



## Catsaregreat

They need to pull a Chris Jericho with him and make his debut an over the top epic promo interruption nobody forgets. Have him come out and interrupt Cena but not feud with him, just enough so people will think of him when they see Cena like Jericho and The Rock.

Also dont put him in a stable unless he leads it. I think it would be awesome if he took over the job squad and made them into winners.


----------



## Alex

Catsaregreat said:


> They need to pull a Chris Jericho with him and make his debut an over the top epic promo interruption nobody forgets. Have him come out and interrupt Cena but not feud with him, just enough so people will think of him when they see Cena like Jericho and The Rock.


It wouldn't work. The reason Jericho interrupting the Rock worked so well was because Jericho had already established himself as a rising star in WCW, therefore people knew who he was. If Ambrose debuts in a similar fashion it will be met with absolute silence, because the majority of the fan base have no clue who he is. You could argue that a lot of "smart" fans know who he is due to his previous work in the independents and FCW, but when have WWE ever really catered to us as a collective force?

I'm not trying to completely disprove your concept of his debut, because I for one would love to see him debut in such a high caliber manner that it will not be forgotten anytime soon, but the reality of this happening isn't probable, then again you can never completely discount it. I personally think WWE should of struck whilst the iron was hot and have him feud with Foley just after Wrestlemania 28, because that video of him interrupting Foley blew up, but they must of thought he wasn't ready for the main roster yet.


----------



## Catsaregreat

Yeah well not Jericho's debut redone but just have Cena involved in it somehow, it will give him instant heat and credibility. What i dont want to see is him do anything with Punk as a debut that will make him come off as a sidekick or a lesser buddy.

I really like my idea of him leading but not joining the 3 Man band and turning them from jobbers to winners. But keep the 3MB just as energetic as they are now, itll be like a more upbeat Raven's Flock.


----------



## Commodus

Heavenly Invader said:


> Some of you guys love to come up with some fanatical scenarios involving the guy but I have a feeling he might be the new Doink!


You know, this...this really isn't a bad idea.
Now, hear me out. A lot of you have already said that Ambrose isn't know. The Doink gimmick is. People recognise the character, they know that music, the look, what he's supposed to represent.

What if Ambrose was the new Doink, but he kept his insane promo style, his bizarre mannerisms and his ring style? Matt Borne was getting incredible heat when he used the gimmick in the 1990's.
It only failed and became a problem because of the face turn against Lawler.

Make Ambrose the new Doink and I am CERTAIN he will get over. And no, I'm not joking. This is the perfect solution to the 'no reaction' issue.


----------



## TD Stinger

Eddie Ray said:


> Ryback is the same height as punk(6'1-even though ryback is blled as 6'3" its an obvious lie) where as Ambrose is a bit taller (6'4") so of course its possible. Ambrose is much bigger than ryback, even if he doesn't look like every muscle has been systematically filled with water but Ambrose is quite wide and he has buffed up A LOT. there are pics on this forum to show it...not that it even matters as a smaller guy could take down a larger guy with the right offense...its just having the skill to pull it off, hence why Bryan is so good. he makes defeating everyone plausable by varying his strategies.
> 
> you clearly have no idea who or what you are talking about. Ambrose is supposed to be a sadistic monster that does not stop. What a great way to build two new guys. Ryback, a machine of a man and Ambrose, a maniac with skills to put away anyone.
> 
> Ryback hasn't earned shit yet anyway, he's only facing punk out of sheer luck due to Cena's injury. if it wasn't for Cena bowing out then Ryback would still be crushing jobbers and low card hacks. Ryback could fuck it up for himself come HIAC, I don't think he can handle a 30 min match especially in a cell, its a lot to ask of a man that hasn't had one meaningful PPV match under normal circumstances.


Ambrose has buffed up in the upper body area. Nothing too noticable but a good improvement. But feuding him against Ryback right off the bat is a bad idea. First off, I doubt Ambrose is truly 6'4". 2nd, even if Ambrose has buffed up, he still doesn't look like a guy that would be able to beat Ryback before he has even debuted. Hell, CM Punk doesn't look like guy who could beat Ryback, but he's been in WWE for 6 years, he's established as one of the WWE's best, and he's been champ for about a year.

Besides, it's bad idea b/c neither man could afford to lose momentum so early in their careers. Why would they put a guy who they are very high on to be the next big star in Ryback against another guy they are high on in Ambrose? One of them would go up and one of them would go down. Maybe a year or two when both men are established this feud could work, but not now.



Commodus said:


> Mankind took out Undertaker on _*HIS FIRST NIGHT IN THE COMPANY*_.
> It can work. And for the fans to accept Ryback, he has to lose. But by losing to someone booked as equally unstoppable it won't affect his reputation.
> 
> Look at history, wrestlers with the undefeated streak inevitably hit a slump as soon as they have to job. This is a great way of stopping that, pushing both Ryback and Ambrose and giving fans a hard hitting feud - free from the title scene - that will appeal to mature audiences tired of clean cut faces and heels.
> 
> Both are exciting new talents, both have great potential, both should be given the chance to show what they can do.





new_year_new_start said:


> How the hell can you compare Mick Foley pre-WWE and Jon Moxley/Dean Ambrose pre-WWE?! How old are you, 15 or something? You're talking about a guy who had been in WCW for 3 years and spent time in ECW who were a lot bigger than any of the indies Moxley has worked for. You're talking about Mick Foley, a guy who 4 years before even debuting in WWF, had wrestled STING on WCW pay-per-view. You also forgetting his texas death match with Vader in the MAIN EVENT at Halloween Havoc in 1993?
> 
> I literally cannot believe you'd be stupid enough to compare Mick Foley pre-WWE with Jon Moxley/Dean Ambrose. When Mick debuted as Mankind people knew he was, it's not like when Ambrose debuts and only internet fans will know who he is. I'd understand your argument more if Moxley had been relatively over in TNA (even then would still be ludicrous to compare WCW/ECW to TNA, but at least somewhat understandable) but the guy hasn't been on TV before, LET ALONE PPV.
> 
> As for Ryback losing, as I previously said, the perfect person for him to lose to/get taken out by would be Brock.


New year new start wins this argument. Foley was a well established star when he came to WWE. He was worhty of a debut feud against Taker. Ambrose isn't that established at all. Plus, it wouldn't be smart to put two relatively newcomers against each other b/c one would lose their momentum. I'm not saying WWE isn't going to debut Ambrose on a high note or in a high profile storyline. They were going to debut him against Mick Foley, a future HOF and a legend. It's obvious their high on him. I've been saying for months to debut him against Kane b/c Kane is an established star, it wouldn't hurt him to take the loss, and their characters mesh well together. But for reasons, stated above, debuting him against Ryback would be a bad move for everyone involved. 




Commodus said:


> Apologise for those statements and I'll respond to you.


It's the internet buddy. Asking for an apology is like asking Tyron Lannister to say something nice about Jeff Hardy or like asking Sunny to not get arrested for the next month. It's not going to happen.



rickym said:


> i just cant wait till this guy debuts,
> 
> dean ambrose is the only superstar on the planet i would accept seeing end the undertakers wrestlemania streak


To quote the Miz, "Really?". You wouldn't accept seeing Cena, Punk, Orton, Brock, maybe even Sting ending the streak, but you would accept a guy who hasn't even debuted yet.

fpalm



gohel50 said:


> I actually think that Ambrose ending the streak would be a good idea.
> 
> On his first match, he could end Ryback's streak. Then, I would wait until WrestleMania (which would be his first PPV) where he would destroy the Undertaker. Then I would feed Sting to him.





I Came To Play said:


> They should debut him as The Undertaker's mystery opponent at 'Mania, he should take the streak by making Taker tap. After this he should interfere in the rest of the matches destroying Punk, Ryback, Cena, Lesnar, Sheamus and The Rock and then cut one of his legendary promos to end Mania. This would be awesome.


You guys are joking right? Please tell me you're joking. This guy would be the next Alberto Del Rio if this happened. The guy w/ all the talent in the world that accomplished way too much way too soon.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

so, I've only just started watching some Ambrose promos. Is this real? like his gimmick. his personal stories are real?


----------



## AntMan

Skyfall said:


> so, I've only just started watching some Ambrose promos. Is this real? like his gimmick. his personal stories are real?


I believe so. It's not hard to imagine when you hear the life stories of men like Jake Roberts and Roddy Piper.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

AntMan said:


> I believe so. It's not hard to imagine when you hear the life stories of men like Jake Roberts and Roddy Piper.


I think his personal stories are so uncomfortable to listen to that I can't imagine him fitting in the WWE and being in a PG production. Really seriously rough shit.


----------



## AntMan

Skyfall said:


> I think his personal stories are so uncomfortable to listen to that I can't imagine him fitting in the WWE and being in a PG production. Really seriously rough shit.


His FCW promos don't usually cut quite as deep. I think he'll be fine.


----------



## Riddle101

Skyfall said:


> so, I've only just started watching some Ambrose promos. Is this real? like his gimmick. his personal stories are real?


If those stories ain't real, then it just shows what a great actor Dean is, that he could make people believe those stories. If he isn't, then I guess it provides for good promo material.

BTW, if WWE allowed Dean to cut promos like this, it would be pretty cool. You know like it could be his promo style.


----------



## Eddie Ray

they ain't all real life stories however his childhood was hard and he has battled substance abuse (hard drugs) so he uses that experience mixed with, probably friend and families stories with a bit of flair added. He is a very clever storyteller and knows how to blur the line between reality and fiction.


----------



## NeyNey

Guys... Really? _...REALLY?_

So, we got 4 pages fight about some _troll comments_? fpalm

I don't see him debut against Ryback or Undertaker (lol) but that does 
not mean I am _ashamed_ of this thread or coming here. How pathetic is_ that_? 
I like the people. I love to see excited people. I'm excited, too. 
And News about Ambrose are here _really_ fast. 
Jeah, I laugh about some scanarios, too. But I don't take them so god damn fucking serious or am afraid like a pussy, 
that somebody could compare me with the extrem. Because that would mean, I take someones opinion above my own. 
If I would hate _ANY_ thing I am fan of, because of its fans, I couldn't be fan of _anything_ anymore. 
And Ambrose extrem marks are by far the most inoffensive, believe me. (You see, I'm harmless. 8*D)
Sry Eddie for coming up with that again, I had to say it. D:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Has he been on any form of TV like NXT or FCW since the last Regal match?


----------



## Eddie Ray

no, unfortunately. a few weeks ago he was having a dark match bonanza but he hasn't been seen for weeks :/ he's been sporadically appearing on nxt live events.

I dunno whether the death of CZW's Brain Damage is a reason why he was inactive this week. I don't know if they were close but I imagine that would really dampen his weekend and perhaps is a reason for this weekends lack of activity.


----------



## AntMan

Eddie Ray said:


> no, unfortunately. a few weeks ago he was having a dark match bonanza but he hasn't been seen for weeks :/ he's been sporadically appearing on nxt live events.
> 
> I dunno whether the death of CZW's Brain Damage is a reason why he was inactive this week. I don't know if they were close but I imagine that would really dampen his weekend and perhaps is a reason for this weekends lack of activity.


Hasn't he been working a lot of RAW house shows?


----------



## Eddie Ray

not this week. his last match was in NXT on the 13th.


----------



## x78

AJ made a big thing of mentioning that she used to be homeless this week, coincidence?


----------



## Asenath

Please, God, no. That would be TERRIBLE.


----------



## Stall_19

With all this hysterically overhyping of this guy, I hope he get the Christian return reaction from the announcers.


----------



## Eddie Ray

x78 said:


> AJ made a big thing of mentioning that she used to be homeless this week, coincidence?


I thought that too...I'd love it, but then again i'm a huge AJ mark lol she is one of the people responsible for getting me back into wrestling and making me want to become a wrestler (a long with CM Punk).

ohh great, thanks, now i'm excited :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## The #Heel

I actually like the idea of introducing him as AJ's lover. I really wish they'd go this route (*cough*OrAnyRouteAtAll*uncough*). They both have the crazy, psychotic, dark pasts to play off of. She can make a heel turn in the process. Have him first be second fiddle to her, her bring him in as her new boyfriend. Appearing with her backstage and such. And then eventually make the shift where she's his manager as he moves to in-ring competition. She's pretty over right now. It'd be a nice little story to help get him over to the general audience. Eventually, he can turn on her and she can go back to being the heartbroken crazy chick again. Hell, it's SOMETHING. And it's better than AJ & Cena (ugh).


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

x78 said:


> AJ made a big thing of mentioning that she used to be homeless this week, coincidence?


Eh, didn't really feel it, and don't feel a vibe at all atm tbh. But anything could happen with this AJ/Vickie/Cena angle.


----------



## Darth Netrac

Once I heard AJ mention she was homeless and had to live in her car, I admittedly had a mark out moment. I've said it before, but I think they could be the Harley Quinn and Joker of the WWE. AJ being a bit more of a playful crazy and Ambrose being just completely bat shit crazy. She could even interfere with a Shinning Wizard here and there or by being flirtatious with opponent or referee, and Ambrose takes advantage by inflicting pain through illegal attacks. When the time comes to split them, have Ambrose become increasingly unstable bordering on abusive (see Moxleys. "I'm just a sick guy promo") until a face starts feuding with him because of it. Face comes off as a hero, bully gets his, and Ambrose finally gets on tv.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

meh, i don't think this angle will be his debut.

although i did watch the wwe 13 entrance video and marked.


----------



## Cookie Monster

I instantly thought of Ambrose too when AJ cut the promo, but not in a mark out way, I thought of it more as a 'Fuck no, don't let Ambrose be any part of this' sort of way.


----------



## The GOAT One

I really hope he isn't involved with AJ in any way when he debuts.


----------



## Darth Netrac

With people being turned into samurai warlords, dancing dinosaurs, and turban wearing rockstars, I'll take the crazy couple angle any day. lol


----------



## NeyNey

Lol 
Ambrose did not come into my mind in that moment.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Baw gawg he's with a kid in a tapout shirt. He's gonna debut against Lesnar! HIAC!


----------



## ESPNNYC1

Wish this guy would debut already.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Cookie Monster said:


> I instantly thought of Ambrose too when AJ cut the promo, but not in a mark out way, I thought of it more as a 'Fuck no, don't let Ambrose be any part of this' sort of way.


Same here, I really hope he doesn't debut in an angle with any of the divas.
I was all for him coming in during the Bryan/AJ/Punk thing but that time has past now and they missed an opportunity.

On another note, I'm happy to see that Sami got a Dark Match before Smackdown this week


----------



## Eddie Ray

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Same here, I really hope he doesn't debut in an angle with any of the divas.
> I was all for him coming in during the Bryan/AJ/Punk thing but that time has past now and they missed an opportunity.
> 
> On another note, I'm happy to see that Sami got a Dark Match before Smackdown this week


if he debuts with Caillihan I will cry with happiness...


----------



## RDEvans

Eddie Ray said:


> if he debuts with Caillihan I will cry with happiness...


I'd mark the hell out if he and Ambrose debuted as a team both are probably the greatest promo cutters in wrestling atm THey both have great chemistry together.


----------



## Asenath

All I ask is that he debuts in the prelude to a feud. The character would be wasted in those time-filler Smackdown matches that used to feature fellows like Hawkins and Reks.


----------



## Ham and Egger

You guys could probably see a dog taking a shit and still make a connection with Ambrose debuting somehow! :lol


----------



## mpredrox

wtf lol I don't know how you guys tie AJ saying she was homeless to Ambrose. That was just a fact that she was stating. 

I am dying to see him debut though. I'm so impatient and feel like it's never going to happen. Thankfully I get to at least see him wrestle in NXT dark matches


----------



## kendoo

so much hype for this guy


----------



## TD Stinger

I think everyone's getting a little impatient w/ Ambrose. Seriously, didn't think about Ambrose once during AJ's promo. AJ saying she was homeless was just to build sympathy for her. I have no clue where this storyline is going, but it will involve AJ, Cena, Vickie, Ziggler and maybe Punk and Heyman will get involved. I love Ambrose, but this storyline is way too big for him to debut right off the bat.

I still say he will debut against Kane. It's perfect for him. Characters mesh well. Kane is tenured star. He has put other stars over in the past. To me, once Team Hell No is over, Bryan will move onto one of the World Titles and Ambrose will debut against Kane.


----------



## NeyNey

> On another note, I'm happy to see that Sami got a Dark Match before Smackdown this week


.... Really??!!! 

...what... 
O... OH MY GOD!!!


> if he debuts with Caillihan I will cry with happiness...





> I'd mark the hell out if he and Ambrose debuted as a team both are probably the greatest promo cutters in wrestling atm THey both have great chemistry together.


..fuck. Fuck. FUCK FUCK *FUCK*!! How awesome would that be guys oh my lord jesus christ mother of god askdjfkasdjf ösdj sdösdasdfsdfasfsdfa


----------



## Until May

sami has had matches and tryouts with wwe before, never amounted to anything


----------



## NeyNey

Until May said:


> sami has had matches and tryouts with wwe before, never amounted to anything


Jeah, but wasn't that "just" tryouts without any crowd, just in front of some WWE officials or something (as far as I know)?


----------



## Until May

NeyNey said:


> Jeah, but wasn't that "just" tryouts without any crowd, just in front of some WWE officials or something (as far as I know)?


yes it was, but hes also wrestled dark matches for wwe in the last year, just like colt did, if wwe wanted him, hed be there.


----------



## AntMan

Some Sami Callihan badassery.


----------



## ▲E.

Are there any videos of this dude out of character?


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Until May said:


> yes it was, but hes also wrestled dark matches for wwe in the last year, just like colt did, if wwe wanted him, hed be there.



*- We've been covering the news coming out of Dragon Gate USA star Sami Callihan's WWE dark match on Tuesday night before the SmackDown tapings. It's said that Callihan has several fans within WWE and he has been on their radar for some time now. Callihan received good reviews on his attitude and his ring work but as noted before, his size may be a problem.*

~ Wrestling Observer Newsletter


----------



## truk83

Is it really such a bad idea to suggest that Callihan, and Ambrose would own as a tag team? Two easily solid mic workers with characters unmatched at the moment. They are as unique as they come, and would seriously own as a tag team on NXT, or any WWE show for that matter.


----------



## rockdig1228

Apparently they have wrestled as a tag team before, as part of a group called Switchblade Conspiracy. While I'd love to see Ambrose get his shot as a singles guy, I certainly wouldn't be opposed to a tag team if it gets Sami a contract.


----------



## krai999

nuff said they need to team up one day in wwe


----------



## THANOS

AntMan said:


> Some Sami Callihan badassery.


Wow that was fucking amazing! He's definitely in the same league as Ambrose. Sign him and give him a Glenn Danzig gimmick and he's golden.


----------



## truk83

krai999 said:


> nuff said they need to team up one day in wwe


Agree, and nice video to. I have heard, and watched better promos by both men. Didn't know they were already a tag team prior. It just seems natural that those two men would be in a tag team. There is something about both men that makes them seem more appealing while together. I think they are both solid singles competitors, but as a tag team they could become something legendary for the WWE. Obviously the PG Era would have to end, but those two would be exciting.


----------



## NeyNey

Jeah. 
Switchblade Conspiracy = pure sick entertainment. 
Especially the promo stuff.


----------



## Eddie Ray

does anyone know where I can watch his shoot interview/out of kayfabe he did just before going to the WWE? the one on his DVD. I really wanna watch it.


----------



## PlayaTaylor

He's fucking good and will go places, but he is no Dean Ambrose on the Mic or in the ring. Enough said. /


----------



## Eddie Ray

PlayaTaylor said:


> He's fucking good and will go places, but he is no Dean Ambrose on the Mic or in the ring. Enough said. /


I agree. Sami does sometimes come off as Ambrose-lite unfortunately. maybe i'm biased but I don't think anyone does the crazy gimmick better than Ambrose...

also, look what I made with the WWE 13 cover creator


----------



## Smoogle

he's so fucking small though i think we all know where he'll end up and i mean small by him looking like he's almost the same height as rey mysterio


----------



## NeyNey

> I agree. Sami does sometimes come off as Ambrose-lite unfortunately. maybe i'm biased but I don't think anyone does the crazy gimmick better than Ambrose...


Well, I think Callihan is a bit more self-destructive and masochistic. He has his own sick world around himself. Different from Ambroses. 
That's why the two were so great together. Like... Pinky and Brain, you know. :lol



> he's so fucking small though i think we all know where he'll end up and i mean small by him looking like he's almost the same height as rey mysterio


Who do you mean? Oo Callihan or Ambrose?


----------



## RDEvans

Smoogle said:


> he's so fucking small though i think we all know where he'll end up and i mean small by him looking like he's almost the same height as rey mysterio


Callihan is 6 ft tall and Mysterio is 5'6" big difference.

And to people who say he is a poor man's Ambrose, he and Ambrose first worked together as a team and they used a similar gimmick

Callihan is a bit different some of his promos have him obessing over certain things or "fetishes"
and is a bit more of a social bug than Ambrose

Probably one of the funniest Callihan promos


----------



## CM Jewels

Eddie Ray said:


> does anyone know where I can watch his shoot interview/out of kayfabe he did just before going to the WWE? the one on his DVD. I really wanna watch it.


I'd also like to see this.


----------



## ▲E.

Anybody? ^

Really want to see this dude out of character..


----------



## iamnotanugget

> does anyone know where I can watch his shoot interview/out of kayfabe he did just before going to the WWE? the one on his DVD. I really wanna watch it.


Are you talking about the "Stories From the Streets: The Jon Moxley Story" DVD? I tried and tried my best to find this online and couldn't. I just ended up buying the DVD online and it came in the mail yesterday. Judging from the interview he seems like a really chill, easygoing laidback guy with a decent sense of humor. He's been through a lot in his life and it shows. The saddest part was hearing him talk about his father and how he sucked as a dad (I thought he was gonna cry at moments) but I'm glad he eventually developed a better relationship with him. Most surprising part was hearing him talk extensively about his past drug use. I had no idea he was that bad!


----------



## PlayaTaylor

New pics from his match last night against Luke Harper, Luke harper has an amazing old school look. Looks like Harper will debut with Bray Wyatt on Raw. Ambrose looks great though with his taped hands. He looks a lot bigger than he was on FCW.
http://dean-ambrose.net/gallery/displayimage.php?album=749&pid=170152#top_display_media


----------



## Cookie Monster

Barbed wire isn't very PG


----------



## RiverFenix

Sami Callihan is maybe 5'8", Mysterio is 5'3"-5'4".


----------



## The #Heel

▲E.;12180119 said:


> Are there any videos of this dude out of character?


I don't know if you mean Ambrose or Callihan. But here's Ambrose out of character.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VEAXDV1Sr4


----------



## krai999

here callihan out of character


----------



## Eddie Ray

iamnotanugget said:


> Are you talking about the "Stories From the Streets: The Jon Moxley Story" DVD? I tried and tried my best to find this online and couldn't. I just ended up buying the DVD online and it came in the mail yesterday. Judging from the interview he seems like a really chill, easygoing laidback guy with a decent sense of humor. He's been through a lot in his life and it shows. The saddest part was hearing him talk about his father and how he sucked as a dad (I thought he was gonna cry at moments) but I'm glad he eventually developed a better relationship with him. Most surprising part was hearing him talk extensively about his past drug use. I had no idea he was that bad!


now I really want to see it >_< god damn student living lol


----------



## NeyNey

Eddie Ray said:


> now I really want to see it >_< god damn student living lol


I suffer with you.


----------



## Commodus

I'm sorry, but I don't "get" Calahan. He seems so generic, so much like a typical out-of-shape indy guy with his little puberty beard and 'dark' gimmick.
I can honestly say that I hope Ambrose isn't connected to him in any way, frankly I'm baffled that WWE is even giving him a chance. I just don't see what's so brilliant about him.

Let me put it this way, Ambrose is reminiscent of Mick Foley in that he's a genuinely convincing nutcase. Whereas Calahan is more similar to Dungeon of Doom-era Kevin Sullivan. He's campy, he's over the top, he's a joke character.


----------



## CM Jewels

NeyNey said:


> I suffer with you.


Mind telling a fellow Ambrose fan where you're getting all of these wonderful gifs?


----------



## NeyNey

Commodus said:


> I'm sorry, but I don't "get" Calahan. He seems so generic, so much like a typical out-of-shape indy guy with his little puberty beard and 'dark' gimmick.
> I can honestly say that I hope Ambrose isn't connected to him in any way, frankly I'm baffled that WWE is even giving him a chance. I just don't see what's so brilliant about him.
> 
> Let me put it this way, Ambrose is reminiscent of Mick Foley in that he's a genuinely convincing nutcase. Whereas Calahan is more similar to Dungeon of Doom-era Kevin Sullivan. He's campy, he's over the top, he's a joke character.


I totally disagree here.
But okay, that's your opinion.


> Mind telling a fellow Ambrose fan where you're getting all of these wonderful gifs?


Of course not! :O
I think 80 % of them are just from Google or Tumblr as far as I remember. 
And there are a few I have no idea anymore, how I've got them. :B 
(If you copy the link of the sig, sometimes you see where it is uploaded.)
If you want, I can look up a few sites where I found the most and post them here or private message or whatevs you want. We find a way. =D
Or I could put them all in a huge spoiler, but I don't know how many pics/gifs you can put in one post.


----------



## Commodus

By all means, feel free to explain Sammi's character to me. If I have it wrong, I'll be happy to try and see it from your point of view. But everything about the guy reminds me of The Taskmaster in WCW. High-pitched and campy, not really threatening in any way.
Ambrose meanwhile is a genuine loon and listening to the crowd at some of the dark matches shows how well his character plays to them, he gets the reaction you'd expect a psychotic to elicit, he's believable.
As I said, feel free to tell me what makes Sammi an effective heel. No sarcasm, I'd love to hear some reasoning behind the respect people are giving him.


----------



## iamnotanugget

> now I really want to see it >_< god damn student living lol


Haha it cost me almost $27 so if you scrounge up that I'm sure you'll be set LOL. Another thing that was interesting in the interview was when he said that he just comes to work and does what he is told without questioning anything, even if it's bad. That really surprised because I would have thought he would have been the opposite.


----------



## CM Jewels

NeyNey said:


> Of course not! :O
> I think 80 % of them are just from Google or Tumblr as far as I remember.
> And there are a few I have no idea anymore, how I've got them. :B
> (If you copy the link of the sig, sometimes you see where it is uploaded.)
> If you want, I can look up a few sites where I found the most and post them here or private message or whatevs you want. We find a way. =D
> Or I could put them all in a huge spoiler, but I don't know how many pics/gifs you can put in one post.


Ha, no problem.

I figured there was some type of Ambrose fan Tumblr out there. If it's just Google, I can find those easily.

WWE 13 is releasing soon, I'll be needing an Ambrose CAW asap for my universe.


----------



## NeyNey

> I figured there was some type of Ambrose fan Tumblr out there. If it's just Google, I can find those easily.


----------



## Eddie Ray

So Ambrose wrestled PAC last night apparently, in PAC's debut match. does anyone know how this ended?


----------



## Asenath

Eddie Ray said:


> So Ambrose wrestled PAC last night apparently, in PAC's debut match. does anyone know how this ended?


Googled for results, but no luck. I had never heard of PAC until real recently. DAMN. He is not bound by Newton's Laws like we are, is he?


----------



## Eddie Ray

Asenath said:


> Googled for results, but no luck. I had never heard of PAC until real recently. DAMN. He is not bound by Newton's Laws like we are, is he?


no he's not. he is an awesome high flyer. glad to see him and Ambrose working together.


----------



## The #Heel

I'd pay good money to have seen that match. Really hope it's on YouTube or somewhere soon.


----------



## MikeChase27

I would love see PAC and Sin Cara or PAC and Evan Bourne in a match.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

PAC vs Ambrose sounds awesome! I'd love to see that match one day, and I'm sure we will


----------



## Eddie Ray

Judging by the pic, Ambrose won.


----------



## Asenath

I hate to be that girl but. . .dem thighs. He is putting on muscle in all the right places.


----------



## FearIs4UP

Ambrose is gonna look huge when he eventually debuts.


----------



## wkdsoul

FearIs4UP said:


> Ambrose is gonna look huge when he *eventually* debuts.


By the time WWE get off their ass and make this happen evolution will have dicated we're all shorter..


----------



## Lazynutcracker

there were rumors about Ambrose, says he wants to leave WWE because he feel he's not progressing and bout that he never debuted in NXT. Any news about it?


----------



## Eddie Ray

Lazynutcracker said:


> there were rumors about Ambrose, says he wants to leave WWE because he feel he's not progressing and bout that he never debuted in NXT. Any news about it?


heard nothing of the sort, not from any reliable sources. if you have any though please share but I heavily doubt those rumours, he isn't the attention seeking sort, i'm sure he's just glad to be signed by WWE...


----------



## Eddie Ray

Asenath said:


> I hate to be that girl but. . .dem thighs. He is putting on muscle in all the right places.


indeed :yum::yum::yum:


----------



## NeyNey

> there were rumors about Ambrose, says he wants to leave WWE because he feel he's not progressing and bout that he never debuted in NXT. Any news about it?


Jeah. Ambrose was released few days ago.


----------



## Eddie Ray

I check every day for news about him, you cannot fool the master marks on this thread fpalm

also @neyney lol...we would know if that was true, we'd have a huge mourning period on this thread, crying while fending off trolls lol


----------



## truk83

NeyNey said:


> Jeah. Ambrose was released few days ago.


There has been no information regarding his release from what I have seen, or read. His debut will happen on NXT, and he will take the title from Seth Rollins at some point. Ambrose will be the top heel on NXT, and then debut on Raw, or Smackdown.


----------



## Asenath

truk83 said:


> There has been no information regarding his release from what I have seen, or read. His debut will happen on NXT, and he will take the title from Seth Rollins at some point. Ambrose will be the top heel on NXT, and then debut on Raw, or Smackdown.


I think NeyNey was teasing us.


----------



## AntMan

Eddie Ray said:


> I check every day for news about him, you cannot fool the master marks on this thread fpalm
> 
> also @neyney lol...we would know if that was true, we'd have a huge mourning period on this thread, crying while fending off trolls lol


I want Ambrose/Moxley to suceed in WWE, because he can make big money there, but I'd watch him regardless of which promotion he's in.

At least ihe would have more creative freedom in another company.


----------



## NeyNey

> I think NeyNey was teasing us.


Jeah, I just wanted to play with *Lazynutcracker*. :lol
You can't fool anybody who looks daily in this thread. xD


----------



## truk83

For months now people have been wondering exactly how the WWE would use this man, and I think it's very obvious at this point. You want Ambrose to debut some what like a villain in a comic book script. Villains tend to debut while the hero is at his best, or doing his, or her thing. Why not have Ambrose attack Ryback? Have Ryback in one of his normal two vs one matches. Except one of the individuals is masked, and that happens to be Dean Ambrose. He is also armed with a pair of brass knuckles. However, we won't come to find that out until after the match is over.

The other guy who is tagging up with Ambrose seems more worried about Ambrose under the mask than Ryback. Even the referee is watching this masked man. Ryback shows no emotion, and could care less who is in front of him. I would book the match in which Ambrose would pretty much evade Ryback the whole match while the other guy was getting his ass handed to him. Ryback would eventually lariat Ambrose who rolls out of the ring while his tag team partner is finished off in the ring. Ryback wins!!!

Ryback does his thing in the ring, and out of no where the lights go out. Unfamiliar music hits, and a spot light is at the top of the stage as if waiting for someone to come out. The lights go back on, and the masked man stands behind Ryback with a steel chair. Ryback gets nailed with a steel chair to the back of the head, and the masked man just keeps beating Ryback maliciously over, and over. The masked man pulls out of his trunks a pair of brass knuckles, and begins to punch Ryback over the head with them. Ambrose gets out of the ring, and pulls out a trash can from under the ring filled with old food, and trash. Dean screams at Ryback repeatedly "I am feeding you more, you still hungry!?".

Officials come running out, and Ryback is a bloody mess. The masked man takes off his mask, and somehow manages to grab a mic. He tells the world that a revolution is coming, and the end of "Entertainment" as we know it will come to an end. His name is Dean Ambrose, and he is here because all of the WWE Universe wanted him here. He is shouting over the mic that he is "The Anti-Christ of Entertainment", and that our heroes are his enemies that which he will destroy. A huge debut like this could do wonders for his career, and the nickname "The Anti-Christ of Entertainment" would be awesome.


----------



## Eddie Ray

truk83 said:


> For months now people have been wondering exactly how the WWE would use this man, and I think it's very obvious at this point. You want Ambrose to debut some what like a villain in a comic book script. Villains tend to debut while the hero is at his best, or doing his, or her thing. Why not have Ambrose attack Ryback? Have Ryback in one of his normal two vs one matches. Except one of the individuals is masked, and that happens to be Dean Ambrose. He is also armed with a pair of brass knuckles. However, we won't come to find that out until after the match is over.
> 
> The other guy who is tagging up with Ambrose seems more worried about Ambrose under the mask than Ryback. Even the referee is watching this masked man. Ryback shows no emotion, and could care less who is in front of him. I would book the match in which Ambrose would pretty much evade Ryback the whole match while the other guy was getting his ass handed to him. Ryback would eventually lariat Ambrose who rolls out of the ring while his tag team partner is finished off in the ring. Ryback wins!!!
> 
> Ryback does his thing in the ring, and out of no where the lights go out. Unfamiliar music hits, and a spot light is at the top of the stage as if waiting for someone to come out. The lights go back on, and the masked man stands behind Ryback with a steel chair. Ryback gets nailed with a steel chair to the back of the head, and the masked man just keeps beating Ryback maliciously over, and over. The masked man pulls out of his trunks a pair of brass knuckles, and begins to punch Ryback over the head with them. Ambrose gets out of the ring, and pulls out a trash can from under the ring filled with old food, and trash. Dean screams at Ryback repeatedly "I am feeding you more, you still hungry!?".
> 
> Officials come running out, and Ryback is a bloody mess. The masked man takes off his mask, and somehow manages to grab a mic. He tells the world that a revolution is coming, and the end of "Entertainment" as we know it will come to an end. His name is Dean Ambrose, and he is here because all of the WWE Universe wanted him here. He is shouting over the mic that he is "The Anti-Christ of Entertainment", and that our heroes are his enemies that which he will destroy. A huge debut like this could do wonders for his career, and the nickname "The Anti-Christ of Entertainment" would be awesome.


thats crazy. Dunno if it would work but it sounds beautifully theatrical. WWE, take notes, THIS is creativity, regardless of its practicality, its damn creative.


----------



## RiverFenix

I predict he'll debut on Nov 12th Raw. Linda will lose on Nov 6th, probably by around 8 points after spending another $50M on this campaign (she spent $50M in 2010 as well). It will be the end of her political aspirations unless she eyes Gov in 2014 but I can't see her wanting that as that's a legit full time job whereas Senators is a laid back position for old pols to retire to.


----------



## truk83

Obviously with the WWE being "PG", and all Dean Ambrose just can't come out, and call himself "The Anti-Christ of Entertainment" just yet. After Linda's campaign maybe. I think it's something he could easily attach to himself. He is now this symbol that stands against all forms of what the WWE currently represents, and his goal is to bring it all down. Dean says he was born to live, breath, and bleed wrestling. He says if you find this all to be entertaining then put on a pair of boots, some tights, and come give him a shot. Ambrose says that he is going to have all of our children calling him "God", and fans all over the world will be worshiping the ground he walks on. Ambrose says that he swears on the blood, sweat, and tears that he will destroy our fake idols, and become the greatest WWE Super Star of all time. I do however feel like he should call himself "The Anti-Christ of Entertainment".


----------



## El_Absoluto

Another monday night RAW gone... another wasted oportunity :jose


----------



## iamnotanugget

It would have been PERFECT too. But nooooo...same old, same old!


----------



## El_Absoluto

Ok... how about this one for SS 

Ryback is about to pin Cm Punk but Heyman interferes knocking out the main ref, Maddox comes out of nowhere to give punk a dirty win but Foley stops Maddox, suddenly an unknown man comes in kicks the living shit out of Foley and then leaves trough the crowd, Maddox gets back up and helps Punk pin Ryback...

The ppv ends with Punk in the ring confused as hell looking at an unconscious Foley... who the fuck was that guy?

Could work right


----------



## battlefeverjnb2

Ambrose is behind the Brad Maddox angle. It will turn out that Punk was telling the truth about not being behind the screwjob. The way Punk keeps telling Foley he had nothing to do with it is designed to lull the crowd into a false sense of, "Oh, what a lying shit, Punk totally did it." when in reality he did not. Maddox is now suddenly missing as well. I also knew Maddox would screw Ryback or Cena out of a match with Punk when he first debuted on tv. He seemed to come from nowhere and it was obvious he would be part of a major angle from the get go. Ambrose is going to create a lot of chaos on the shows before he even debuts. He might not be there yet, but his storyline is already in progress.


----------



## krai999

you heard it from here folks


----------



## vanboxmeer

Come on now, everyone knows "Sugah" Dean Ambrose is coming soon to a rainbow near you.


----------



## new_year_new_start

krai999 said:


> you heard it from here folks


:lmao 

That is incredible! Going in my signature right now.


----------



## Gene_Wilder

you know what, the WWE doesn't DESERVE Dean Ambrose...those fuckers


----------



## DFUSCMAN

Reading through this thread again from the beginning because I can't sleep and I can't believe how massive a missed opportunity the Ambrose vs. Foley feud could have been. What a program this could have been, they are literally perfect for each other....

This feud could have been something special, I only have the slimmest bit of hope for Survivor Series but i'm not expecting anything


----------



## CM Jewels

Punk cut an Ambrose-lite promo on Foley tonight...


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

I have a gutfeeling we wont see Ambrose on TV until after WrestleMania. Thats when most of the guys debut.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

MoxleyMoxx said:


> I have a gutfeeling we wont see Ambrose on TV until after WrestleMania. Thats when most of the guys debut.


Yeah, I'd be shocked if they brought him in this year now. I just hope that they have something good for him when he does debut.


----------



## Eddie Ray

all of this is still leading me back to that 'secret weapon' comment...Its on my mind. without Maddox (because there is no way he will be allowed to officiate SS) how is punk gunna win? Just a thought.


----------



## TD Stinger

Lazynutcracker said:


> there were rumors about Ambrose, says he wants to leave WWE because he feel he's not progressing and bout that he never debuted in NXT. Any news about it?


Those "rumors" were likely started by some pissed off Ambrose fan jumping to conclusions.



AntMan said:


> I want Ambrose/Moxley to suceed in WWE, because he can make big money there, but I'd watch him regardless of which promotion he's in.
> 
> At least ihe would have more creative freedom in another company.


He can more creative freedom in any other company in the world. But, he will never be a bigger star in those companies than he could be in WWE. All stars are different and maybe Ambrose cares more about that than being the biggest star he can be. Still, I want to see Ambrose's character on the biggest stage of the business.



truk83 said:


> Obviously with the WWE being "PG", and all Dean Ambrose just can't come out, and call himself "The Anti-Christ of Entertainment" just yet. After Linda's campaign maybe. I think it's something he could easily attach to himself. He is now this symbol that stands against all forms of what the WWE currently represents, and his goal is to bring it all down. Dean says he was born to live, breath, and bleed wrestling. He says if you find this all to be entertaining then put on a pair of boots, some tights, and come give him a shot. Ambrose says that he is going to have all of our children calling him "God", and fans all over the world will be worshiping the ground he walks on. Ambrose says that he swears on the blood, sweat, and tears that he will destroy our fake idols, and become the greatest WWE Super Star of all time. I do however feel like he should call himself "The Anti-Christ of Entertainment".


Again, I seriously doubt that Linda's campaign had anything to do w/ Ambrose's debut. All of the great work he did in FCW were all under PG rules. Btw, "The Anti-Christ" was something Jeff Hardy already did in TNA, even though it was short lived for obvious reasons. Kind of copying TNA w/ that nickname, although I do like it for Ambrose.



El_Absoluto said:


> Ok... how about this one for SS
> 
> Ryback is about to pin Cm Punk but Heyman interferes knocking out the main ref, Maddox comes out of nowhere to give punk a dirty win but Foley stops Maddox, suddenly an unknown man comes in kicks the living shit out of Foley and then leaves trough the crowd, Maddox gets back up and helps Punk pin Ryback...
> 
> The ppv ends with Punk in the ring confused as hell looking at an unconscious Foley... who the fuck was that guy?
> 
> Could work right


I dig it. Might be to big a moment even for Ambrose to debut him, but it would be huge. Come to think of it, the promo Punk cut last night talking about Foley sacrficing his body just to win a match, sounded exactly like Ambrose during their "online feud." If this happens, I would have Ambrose eventually come out on TV and say the same things he said earlier in the year."You ruined a generation", "You need to be held accountable" this would all lead to a WM match between the two. Could it happen? Maybe not exactly like this, but who knows, maybe WWE has been holding off on Ambrose this long to wait for the Foley feud. We shall see.



battlefeverjnb said:


> Ambrose is behind the Brad Maddox angle. It will turn out that Punk was telling the truth about not being behind the screwjob. The way Punk keeps telling Foley he had nothing to do with it is designed to lull the crowd into a false sense of, "Oh, what a lying shit, Punk totally did it." when in reality he did not. Maddox is now suddenly missing as well. I also knew Maddox would screw Ryback or Cena out of a match with Punk when he first debuted on tv. He seemed to come from nowhere and it was obvious he would be part of a major angle from the get go. Ambrose is going to create a lot of chaos on the shows before he even debuts. He might not be there yet, but his storyline is already in progress.


Going on a bit of limb there. I don't see it honestly. Would love to be wrong. But I still see this as Heyman buying out the referee and Punk lying.



krai999 said:


> you heard it from here folks


What da fuq did I just see.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Dean Ambrose in a banana suit, your argument is invalid 









getting into the Halloween spirit, i see.


----------



## Heel

I reckon he'll debut the day after WrestleMania. Would be shocked if we see him on WWE TV before then.


----------



## NeyNey

Eddie Ray said:


> Dean Ambrose in a banana suit, your argument is invalid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getting into the Halloween spirit, i see.


:


----------



## truk83

It's weird because he could be carrying NXT right now as their top heel. There is no doubt in my mind he would give NXT that top heel that it needs currently. Ambrose can get the fans going, and I think he would certainly make a name for himself in NXT, and then move right on in to the WWE bringing some friends from NXT with him, and setting the way for Bray Wyatt to take over as the top heel of the show.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

truk83 said:


> It's weird because he could be carrying NXT right now as their top heel. There is no doubt in my mind he would give NXT that top heel that it needs currently. Ambrose can get the fans going, and I think he would certainly make a name for himself in NXT, and then move right on in to the WWE bringing some friends from NXT with him, and setting the way for Bray Wyatt to take over as the top heel of the show.


Right, he's doing nothing but dark matches when he could be getting over on a program that is aired to the majority.


----------



## El_Absoluto

truk83 said:


> It's weird because he could be carrying NXT right now as their top heel. There is no doubt in my mind he would give NXT that top heel that it needs currently. Ambrose can get the fans going, and I think he would certainly make a name for himself in NXT, and then move right on in to the WWE bringing some friends from NXT with him, and setting the way for Bray Wyatt to take over as the top heel of the show.


Thats what I dont get...

If they saving him until after WM why don't they just send him to NXT for the next 5 months?

The only two logical reasons:

1) He is debuting before WM...

2) They have something huge for him after WM and they don't want to spoil the character by showing him on NXT


----------



## Tenacious.C

Or Vince is waiting for Linda to lose before saying fuck this to all the PG stuff, then debuting him.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Tenacious.C. said:


> Or Vince is waiting for Linda to lose before saying fuck this to all the PG stuff, then debuting him.


One can only hope Vince can become RAW again.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Tenacious.C. said:


> Or Vince is waiting for Linda to lose before saying fuck this to all the PG stuff, then debuting him.


This is what I've always hoped the situation was. Maybe deep down Vince knows that a guy like Ambrose could draw if given the freedom a PG format won't let him have. There is a slight possibility that in the event of a Linda loss, the format will deviate from PG. Wishful thinking? Maybe, but it's a possibility.


----------



## CM Jewels

Well, Linda is projected to lose the race as of right now.

Let's hope she rolls over and dies (not literally) and pray she doesn't decide to run again in four years.


----------



## Tenacious.C

The PG crap is such a huge restriction on the booking of their product.

They're aiming at completely the wrong target audience.


----------



## Riddle101

CM Jewels said:


> Well, Linda is projected to lose the race as of right now.
> 
> Let's hope she rolls over and dies (not literally) and pray she doesn't decide to run again in four years.


"Vince i'm gonna need all your money, I just know I can win this seat. We just need a lot more money, and the voters will definitely vote for us then"


----------



## The Ice King

They don't even have to change from pg, they just need to push pg instead of nearly going G. And of course the writing. Pg isn't holding anything back, they're holding themselves back.

I'm in the same mindset though, that after Linda loses they'll become a bit more edgy, and Ambrose will debut at SS. Vincent is not pleased with the way things are. I think he wants to change and he's waiting til Linda is done, then using his "secret weapon" to go a little more edgy. 

Or after the election it just stays the same and Ambrose never debuts and we're just stuck in an endless cycle of Crap! Who knows!


----------



## Asenath

Tenacious.C. said:


> The PG crap is such a huge restriction on the booking of their product.
> 
> They're aiming at completely the wrong target audience.


Pffffth.

There's nothing, save a little bleeding and a little cursing - neither of which are vital or essential to the gimmick - that couldn't be done under PG restrictions. For the vast history of wrestling on TV, it has been. The time that it wasn't was an aberration - and a terrible one, at that.


----------



## Dean/Moxley

Eddie Ray said:


> Dean Ambrose in a banana suit, your argument is invalid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getting into the Halloween spirit, i see.


Ambrose is bananas! Get it? He portrays a psychotic character.. reference is used to show something is crazy.. 8*D


----------



## Tenacious.C

Asenath said:


> Pffffth.
> 
> There's nothing, save a little bleeding and a little cursing - neither of which are vital or essential to the gimmick - that couldn't be done under PG restrictions. For the vast history of wrestling on TV, it has been. The time that it wasn't was an aberration - and a terrible one, at that.


So the PG rating, and just how ridiculously far the quality of the show has dropped is a massive, massive coincidence?


----------



## Asenath

Tenacious.C. said:


> So the PG rating, and just how ridiculously far the quality of the show has dropped is a massive, massive coincidence?












Tell me again how the Attitude Era was a wonderland, m'kay?


----------



## Eddie Ray

PG doesn't determine whether something is good or not. Booking and creative determines that. I didn't like the attitude era, being a gay woman, i found it uncomfortable in retrospect with sexist and homophobic undertones (and overtones), some of which lingers around to this day. The Golden Era of wrestling was PG but it was good because it was booked well with many likeable and memorable characters.

I say bring back blood on occasions (not every week) and mild swearing but never go back to the AE, its had its time, we need to usher in a new era, one that is unique, modern and cutting edge-something people could consider trendy. it doesn't need to be overtly offensive like AE aimed to be, but risque in a tasteful way-artistic, if you will. Wrestling is an art form after all and it should be treated as such. We need to up the intelligence level otherwise wrestling will always be perceived as idiots entertainment.


----------



## Tenacious.C

Tell me where I've mentioned the Attitude era?


----------



## Asenath

Tenacious.C. said:


> Tell me where I've mentioned the Attitude era?


This may be just me, but AE and the post-Invasion era after it melt together in my mind. I quit watching in 01, and have just come back. And from what I saw while catching up, until the product went PG again, it was the same string of nearly-naked ladies and overmuscled dudebros making gay jokes to compensate for the inherent homoerotic nature of wrestling.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

Wrestling has always been successful when it has kept up with modern culture. The Attitude Era reflected a lot of youth culture back in the mid/late 90's. That's why it was so popular. If you stuck the Attitude Era in modern times it would come across as out dated, boring and shit. Modern culture is currently moving at a phenomenal rate with social media being at the heart and the WWE thinks it is keeping up by simply mentioning hashtags. It doesn't work like that. If the WWE wants to be relevant right now it has to be right up to date, stories and characters need to react to things that are happening on a daily basis. The best part of Monday's Raw was Punk making fun of Foley for being from the North-East of America. THAT is exactly the kind of thing a heel should be doing in modern wrestling.

Fuck me, what a tangent.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Asenath said:


> Tell me again how the Attitude Era was a wonderland, m'kay?


Wow Asenath, didn't expect such an absolute shit counter argument from you.


----------



## NeyNey

> Or after the election it just stays the same and Ambrose never debuts and we're just stuck in an endless cycle of Crap! Who knows!


Endless Cycle of Crap :lmao


----------



## truk83

What's interesting about Ambrose is that he could easily be debuted as a "face". Perhaps he is the guy that interrupts MizTv, or heckles the WWE Champion CM Punk? Dean has a character about him that could really be liked by the WWE fans. His anti-authority, or bad boy reputation is something that could easily work in the WWE because Ambrose could sell that character no problem. We all, including myself just assume he is going to be this awesome heel once he debuts. I honestly think he is talented enough to draw "face" responses from the fans depending on what heel he is matched up versus. Dean's mic skills alone could push him either way imo.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

I had a dream last night that he debuted on Smackdown but then for some reason became a backstage interviewer.


----------



## Asenath

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Wow Asenath, didn't expect such an absolute shit counter argument from you.


I have several actual thoughtful counters to this argument, but I thought I'd mix it up with something flippant - SINCE I HAVE POSTED ALL OF THEM IN THIS THREAD ALREADY.


----------



## CM Jewels

Can we get an Ambrose Smiley...please? unk2


----------



## NeyNey

CM Jewels said:


> Can we get an Ambrose Smiley...please? unk2


Let's make some! :vince2


----------



## x78




----------



## NeyNey

x78 said:


>


bama I did a few, too.








































































:lmao


----------



## Eddie Ray

how do we use these ^^^^


----------



## The #Heel

He worked a NXT house show Thursday, after being missing for a week or so. Thank God, was worried he was injured again, or worse...


----------



## Blommen

The #Heel said:


> He worked a NXT house show Thursday, after being missing for a week or so. Thank God, was worried he was injured again, or worse...


any news on how he did? pictures? anything?


----------



## NeyNey

Blommen said:


> any news on how he did? pictures? anything?


I copy from http://dean-ambrose.net/:



> Almost a complete battle of the Filth Parade, Dean Ambrose teamed up tonight with Corey Graves against the duo of CJ Parker and Bo Dallas. Opting to leave the competition halfway through, Dean and Corey were forced back into action as CJ and Bo grabbed hold of them to prevent a double count out. Once all men were back in action, CJ and Bo managed to walk away with their heads held high and their hands in the air.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

I have to say he's got a unique look with that chest hair.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> I have to say he's got a unique look with that chest hair.


Yeah, I like it. 
But looking at his physique, makes me wonder if WWE have told him to tone & build himself up a bit before they bring him up so that he doesn't look too small against some of the other guys.

Don't get me wrong, he wasn't small but you can certainly see the difference if you watch his last match on FCW to the picture that have been taken of him recently.


----------



## RatedRviper

he's just ******* from CZW

Nothing special about him,I don't get hype for his "debut"

He's average in ring,on mic he's just "psycho" type rip off

And if he ever debuts,he will be a JOBBER

I hate his superfans,go suck his dick if u love him that much


----------



## Eddie Ray

RatedRviper said:


> he's just ******* from CZW
> 
> Nothing special about him,I don't get hype for his "debut"
> 
> He's average in ring,on mic he's just "psycho" type rip off
> 
> And if he ever debuts,he will be a JOBBER


lol I ain't even mad


----------



## Asenath

RatedRviper said:


> he's just ******* from CZW
> 
> Nothing special about him,I don't get hype for his "debut"
> 
> He's average in ring,on mic he's just "psycho" type rip off
> 
> And if he ever debuts,he will be a JOBBER
> 
> I hate his superfans,go suck his dick if u love him that much


I love that you have SO MANY FEELS about this that you have to come in and tell us all how much we suck.


----------



## NeyNey

> he's just ******* from CZW
> 
> Nothing special about him,I don't get hype for his "debut"
> 
> He's average in ring,on mic he's just "psycho" type rip off
> 
> And if he ever debuts,he will be a JOBBER
> 
> I hate his superfans,go suck his dick if u love him that much


----------



## Riddle101

RatedRviper said:


> he's just ******* from CZW
> 
> Nothing special about him,I don't get hype for his "debut"
> 
> He's average in ring,on mic he's just "psycho" type rip off
> 
> And if he ever debuts,he will be a JOBBER
> 
> I hate his superfans,go suck his dick if u love him that much


Worst troll ever.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

NeyNey said:


>


:lmao Repped.


----------



## RatedRviper

Truth hurts.
I expected his sucker fans responses


----------



## Dean/Moxley

RatedRviper said:


> he's just ******* from CZW
> 
> Nothing special about him,I don't get hype for his "debut"
> 
> He's average in ring,on mic he's just "psycho" type rip off
> 
> And if he ever debuts,he will be a JOBBER
> 
> I hate his superfans,go suck his dick if u love him that much


----------



## Hera

RatedRviper said:


> Truth hurts.
> I expected his sucker fans responses


You tried it.


----------



## NeyNey

> Truth hurts.
> I expected his sucker fans responses


----------



## Eddie Ray

NeyNey said:


>


if I could, I would rep the fuck outta you. good show *claps*

also this guy is fucking hilarious...we didn't go nuts then he claimed we lost our shit...this guy lives in his own little world...classic.


----------



## Darwins Dinner

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Yeah, I like it.
> But looking at his physique, makes me wonder if WWE have told him to tone & build himself up a bit before they bring him up so that he doesn't look too small against some of the other guys.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, he wasn't small but you can certainly see the difference if you watch his last match on FCW to the picture that have been taken of him recently.


I hope they leave him the way he is. I think he should have a Foley-esque dynamic going on, where he certainly doesn't look the part but makes up for it in ring-psychology, cunning and general evilness. I know it's different because Foley was kinda large but if there's ever a time when it could work it's now, smaller guys can still do just as well as everyone else in WWE nowadays. So long as he has the character down, he should be fine.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Darwins Dinner said:


> I hope they leave him the way he is. I think he should have a Foley-esque dynamic going on, where he certainly doesn't look the part but makes up for it in ring-psychology, cunning and general evilness. I know it's different because Foley was kinda large but if there's ever a time when it could work it's now, smaller guys can still do just as well as everyone else in WWE nowadays. So long as he has the character down, he should be fine.


he may not be Ryback in muscular build but he is nearing 6'4" so he isn't really a small guy.


----------



## Darwins Dinner

Eddie Ray said:


> he may not be Ryback in muscular build but he is nearing 6'4" so he isn't really a small guy.


Was never aware of how tell he was. Cheers (Y)

I see no reason to make him bulk up then, I think he'd lose a part of his character.


----------



## Zepp

I don't know if anyone has thought of this but, Cole announced during Raw that King will be returning from his heart attack in 2 Raws. He also mentioned that it is taking place in Dayton, Ohio IIRC. Ambrose debuts by attacking a returning King (from a heart attack). Monster heat.


----------



## THANOS

Darwins Dinner said:


> Was never aware of how tell he was. Cheers (Y)
> 
> I see no reason to make him bulk up then, I think he'd lose a part of his character.


I don't think so at all. If anything, bulking up will probably help him in the long run. We all know how much size plays a factor in booking, and if Vince and crew believe your credible looking enough to outright beat guys by yourself then it will only help your rise in the company.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

RatedRviper said:


> Truth hurts.
> I expected his sucker fans responses


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Zepp said:


> I don't know if anyone has thought of this but, Cole announced during Raw that King will be returning from his heart attack in 2 Raws. He also mentioned that it is taking place in Dayton, Ohio IIRC. Ambrose debuts by attacking a returning King (from a heart attack). Monster heat.


yea he would get so much heat for that, but I'm not sure if I want to see Ambrose beat on Jerry so soon after his return.

E: Sorry for double


----------



## Eddie Ray

Zepp said:


> I don't know if anyone has thought of this but, Cole announced during Raw that King will be returning from his heart attack in 2 Raws. He also mentioned that it is taking place in Dayton, Ohio IIRC. Ambrose debuts by attacking a returning King (from a heart attack). Monster heat.


don't tease me like that, also I doubt it would happen...imagine if he had another attack...awkward debut is awkward.


----------



## Zepp

Eddie Ray said:


> don't tease me like that, also I doubt it would happen...imagine if he had another attack...awkward debut is awkward.


If it was JR returning from a heart attack Vince would book it.


----------



## The #Heel

If any of you play WWE 13, I'm working on something you might be interested in. I'll just paste what I wrote on another forum.


I'm currently working on something called "Dean's Debuts". Basically what it is, me and my friends, as well as tons of marks in the IWC, always come up with these crazy, sometimes off the wall, ideas for ways to debut Dean Ambrose. Some are quite realistic, others are just ludicrous. But almost all of them are interesting. That's where I come in.

What I intend to do, is create some of these would-be debuts in story designer, for fun, and also because his impending debut has become such a guessing game as of late.

Each "Episode" will feature the weeks leading to each debut, the actual arrival, and the aftermath. Some might last months, others a week. But I personally believe it will be interesting. I have rough draft "scripts" for different ones I'm gonna do, and I personally believe whether you are a fan of his or not, you'd still get some enjoyment out of the series.

Now, it'll be awhile before I get fully started. I'm waiting for a GOOD Ambrose CAW to show up on CC. Afterwards I'll have to go about the process of getting permission to use it for the stories. Then I'm gonna go ahead and make 5-8 storylines at once, and then start releasing them on a weekly basis, whilst working on new ones.

I do however already have what I'm calling the "pilot episode" on CC. It's like a little teaser to what the series will contain, while also hopefully making you laugh a bit. The series itself won't be comedic, but I figured this funny-ish "teaser" might catch SOMEONE'S attention that happens to DL it.

I'm really hoping to get this series off and running, and would love to get some sort of following for it. It's gonna be one of many series I'll be doing, but this one's my flagship.

To download the Teaser Pilot Episode, just search "Ambrose" under Stories, or search ImKleShayYo.

And if anyone reading is especially good with CAWs, i'd much appreciate an Ambrose one. I have an accurate moveset for him on CC as well. just saying.

Thanks for reading/downloading.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Zepp said:


> If it was JR returning from a heart attack Vince would book it.


legit lol'ed

also, anyone here got WWE 13, there is a good Dean Ambrose CAW on community creations with 4 attires and a very good move-set on Xbox 360. I did have to get his theme myself though but aside from that it was really awesome playing as him with his legit entrance and everything


----------



## Eddie Ray

The #Heel said:


> If any of you play WWE 13, I'm working on something you might be interested in. I'll just paste what I wrote on another forum.
> 
> 
> I'm currently working on something called "Dean's Debuts". Basically what it is, me and my friends, as well as tons of marks in the IWC, always come up with these crazy, sometimes off the wall, ideas for ways to debut Dean Ambrose. Some are quite realistic, others are just ludicrous. But almost all of them are interesting. That's where I come in.
> 
> What I intend to do, is create some of these would-be debuts in story designer, for fun, and also because his impending debut has become such a guessing game as of late.
> 
> Each "Episode" will feature the weeks leading to each debut, the actual arrival, and the aftermath. Some might last months, others a week. But I personally believe it will be interesting. I have rough draft "scripts" for different ones I'm gonna do, and I personally believe whether you are a fan of his or not, you'd still get some enjoyment out of the series.
> 
> Now, it'll be awhile before I get fully started. I'm waiting for a GOOD Ambrose CAW to show up on CC. Afterwards I'll have to go about the process of getting permission to use it for the stories. Then I'm gonna go ahead and make 5-8 storylines at once, and then start releasing them on a weekly basis, whilst working on new ones.
> 
> I do however already have what I'm calling the "pilot episode" on CC. It's like a little teaser to what the series will contain, while also hopefully making you laugh a bit. The series itself won't be comedic, but I figured this funny-ish "teaser" might catch SOMEONE'S attention that happens to DL it.
> 
> I'm really hoping to get this series off and running, and would love to get some sort of following for it. It's gonna be one of many series I'll be doing, but this one's my flagship.
> 
> To download the Teaser Pilot Episode, just search "Ambrose" under Stories, or search ImKleShayYo.
> 
> And if anyone reading is especially good with CAWs, i'd much appreciate an Ambrose one. I have an accurate moveset for him on CC as well. just saying.
> 
> Thanks for reading/downloading.


360 or PS3?


----------



## AntMan

I need an Ambrose fix. It feels like forever since Regal vs Ambrose II. 

To YouTube!


----------



## Zepp

Eddie Ray said:


> legit lol'ed
> 
> also, anyone here got WWE 13, there is a good Dean Ambrose CAW on community creations with 4 attires and a very good move-set on Xbox 360. I did have to get his theme myself though but aside from that it was really awesome playing as him with his legit entrance and everything


:mark: I keep looking for a video of an Ambrose CAW doing the actual entrance, haven't gotten the game yet though.


----------



## NeyNey

Speaking about some video game debut stuff of Ambrose, 
I found an awesome video yesterday, some of you stalkers 
might have seen it, but for those who don't:






Personally, I don't like the idea of Ambrose/Undertaker, but it's an _awesome_ video!! 

Also, *The #Heel*: (Y)



> I keep looking for a video of an Ambrose CAW doing the actual entrance, haven't gotten the game yet though.


You mean something like this?


----------



## The #Heel

Eddie Ray said:


> 360 or PS3?


On 360. I'm about a quarter way done with my first one, and it's pretty damn good so far. Just wanna try to get these out there, cause if I'm putting all this work into em, I want it to be worth it. Haha.

Speaking of which, to the guy who mentioned the Ambrose moveset on CC, I made that.  I don't agree about the CAWs though, I haven't found a single good Ambrose. Maybe my standards are too high, though. Haha


----------



## Eddie Ray

The #Heel said:


> On 360. I'm about a quarter way done with my first one, and it's pretty damn good so far. Just wanna try to get these out there, cause if I'm putting all this work into em, I want it to be worth it. Haha.
> 
> Speaking of which, to the guy who mentioned the Ambrose moveset on CC, I made that.  I don't agree about the CAWs though, I haven't found a single good Ambrose. Maybe my standards are too high, though. Haha


well the highest rated one is decent and its better than I could do. I usually make up my own fictional wrestlers in CAW so accuracy isn't my strong point.


----------



## Commodus

Does anyone else think Ambrose may get a 'Party Boy' gimmick in which he comes out, does a little dance, and waves to the kids? I think that would be a bold new direction for Ambrose and really reach out to the younger demographic. He could even team up with Brodus Clay.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Commodus said:


> Does anyone else think Ambrose may get a 'Party Boy' gimmick in which he comes out, does a little dance, and waves to the kids? I think that would be a bold new direction for Ambrose and really reach out to the younger demographic. He could even team up with Brodus Clay.


no.


----------



## Alex

Eddie Ray said:


> no.


----------



## NeyNey

> Does anyone else think Ambrose may get a 'Party Boy' gimmick







:vince2


----------



## Zepp

NeyNey said:


> Speaking about some video game debut stuff of Ambrose,
> I found an awesome video yesterday, some of you stalkers
> might have seen it, but for those who don't:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I don't like the idea of Ambrose/Undertaker, but it's an _awesome_ video!!
> 
> Also, *The #Heel*: (Y)
> 
> 
> 
> You mean something like this?


You're good. I can't rep you anymore [The forum won;t let me]


----------



## CM Jewels

Well, that fan promo proves Ambrose/Taker CAN work.

I'm waiting for one of the top tier CAW makers to do Ambrose justice though.


----------



## The #Heel

CM Jewels said:


> Well, that fan promo proves Ambrose/Taker CAN work.
> 
> I'm waiting for one of the top tier CAW makers to do Ambrose justice though.


Exactly. Last year this guy named TheHippomatomus made an absolutely PERFECT Ambrose. I talked to him and he said he's doing it again this year. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## THANOS

The #Heel said:


> Exactly. Last year this guy named TheHippomatomus made an absolutely PERFECT Ambrose. I talked to him and he said he's doing it again this year. Can't wait to see it.


Awesome is he on X-Box or PS3? I have a pretty good ambrose currently but his face needs some more texturing to get it perfect! I need to work on his body and make him more ripped as well to match his new found love with the gym lol.


----------



## krai999

i don't think any of you guys ever saw this promo from 1:00-4:50


----------



## NeyNey

> i don't think any of you guys ever saw this promo from 1:00-4:50


Of course, but it never gets old. :mark:


----------



## The Ice King

Just downloaded an Ambrose CAW. Added his wrist tape, but waiting for a better one to show up online! 
The entrance is perfection!


----------



## CM Jewels

The #Heel said:


> Exactly. Last year this guy named TheHippomatomus made an absolutely PERFECT Ambrose. I talked to him and he said he's doing it again this year. Can't wait to see it.


Yep, his was pretty damn good. I can't wait either.

Any thoughts on what Dean's finisher should be?

The Midnight Special was fine until Sheamus starting using it again (White Noise). I love the running knee and the Regal Stretch as secondary finishers though.


----------



## CM Jewels

NeyNey said:


> bama I did a few, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao


Just now seeing this.

You are _thee _man.


----------



## Ether

Commodus said:


> Does anyone else think Ambrose may get a 'Party Boy' gimmick in which he comes out, does a little dance, and waves to the kids? I think that would be a bold new direction for Ambrose and really reach out to the younger demographic. He could even team up with Brodus Clay.


fucking lol

seeing all of the mark rage would be fantastic, I support this


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Ether said:


> fucking lol
> 
> seeing all of the mark rage would be fantastic, I support this


No they should bring back the 'Eugene' character with Ambrose playing his retarded brother. Hahaha.


----------



## Doc

Ether said:


> fucking lol
> 
> seeing all of the mark rage would be fantastic, I support this


This forum would fucking implode if he came out with a gimmick not matching the one they want. 
:shocked:


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Flocka Ambrose said:


> No they should bring back the 'Eugene' character with Ambrose playing his retarded brother. Hahaha.


how about deranged half-brother of Eugene. How awesome would that be?


----------



## truk83

I'm still hoping to see some sort of combination of Callihan, and Ambrose. If word is true that Sami signed, then I think teaming up with Ambrose is a solid idea.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

truk83 said:


> I'm still hoping to see some sort of combination of Callihan, and Ambrose. If word is true that Sami signed, then I think teaming up with Ambrose is a solid idea.


Sami had a tryout but I haven't heard anything about him being signed, infact I heard the opposite. 
Apparently they weren't impressed with his size. It makes you wonder why the gave him a tryout in the first place, it's not like he's going to grow 1ft taller is it.


----------



## Asenath

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Sami had a tryout but I haven't heard anything about him being signed, infact I heard the opposite.
> Apparently they weren't impressed with his size. It makes you wonder why the gave him a tryout in the first place, it's not like he's going to grow 1ft taller is it.


Not sure about the specifics, but I believe he did some kind of indie thing with Kevin Nash - who hates sweet little dudes (Think I can get this phrase to catch on, in lieu of Vanilla Midgets?) - and he spoke highly of him.

Having said that, if WWE has no plans to reunite KOW, I don't see how we can hope for Moxley/Callihan redux.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Any news yet? You guys seems to keep this thread running like clockwork though. :lol


----------



## The #Heel

If anyone has a Twitter, please tweet #WeWantAmbrose. We have a bunch of people on Twitter trying to make it trend.


----------



## vanboxmeer

Guess I was right about "Sugah" Dean Ambrose. His new slave name is Fandangoo.


----------



## NeyNey

The #Heel said:


> If anyone has a Twitter, please tweet #WeWantAmbrose. We have a bunch of people on Twitter trying to make it trend.


Fuck, I forgot it. fpalm
Next time!! #AmbroseRevolution



> Guess I was right about "Sugah" Dean Ambrose. His new slave name is Fandangoo.


No.






=


----------



## itssoeasy23

He'll never debut!!!

HAHAHAHA!


----------



## NeyNey

itssoeasy23 said:


> He'll never debut!!!
> 
> HAHAHAHA!


----------



## Asenath

itssoeasy23 said:


> He'll never debut!!!
> 
> HAHAHAHA!


The other superstars keep borrowing his bits. Last week, Punk borrowed his "This is what your garbage wrestling deathmatch fuckery does to the bodies of young indie wrestlers," rant and this week <3 Brad Maddox <3 borrowed his, "I've wanted all my life is to be a wrestler, even though everyone in the world told me no," spiel.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

:mark: linda is gonna lose tmrw, and then next week ambrose is gonna help maddox win, and they can say they were never given a chance :mark:


----------



## BULLY'S BROTHER

amborses toning is just awful. hit a bowflex you limpy little bugger.


----------



## Jaysfromnyc

itssoeasy23 said:


> He'll never debut!!!
> 
> HAHAHAHA!


I would actually bet on this.


----------



## Smoogle

you know what i was thinking..if Ambrose was the ref for that main event match..and he low blow ryback...and gave a rebel speech tonight about being someone with nothing and now that he's taken ryback streak he wants to take over the wwe universe and everything in it..starting from the head


wishful thinking though


----------



## Eddie Ray

I'm SICK of the other guys on the roster stealing his material. Maddox has always been stealing Ambrose's shit though so what more do I expect.


----------



## Mr.Cricket

What are the chance of Ambrose being Fandangoo?

It will be the biggest troll moment in WWE history if it turns out to be him.


----------



## JY57

mr cricket said:


> What are the chance of Ambrose being Fandangoo?
> 
> It will be the biggest troll moment in WWE history if it turns out to be him.


its Johnny Curtis. You can see his gimmick in a few youtube videos, he started the gimmick on Smackdown dark match and he is doing it on the Smackdown World Tour.


----------



## x78

Smoogle said:


> you know what i was thinking..if Ambrose was the ref for that main event match..and he low blow ryback...and gave a rebel speech tonight about being someone with nothing and now that he's taken ryback streak he wants to take over the wwe universe and everything in it..starting from the head
> 
> 
> wishful thinking though


That would be a horrible way to debut Ambrose. It's good for a douchebag like Maddox, someone who is desperate for fame, but that isn't Ambrose at all.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

mr cricket said:


> What are the chance of Ambrose being Fandangoo?
> 
> It will be the biggest troll moment in WWE history if it turns out to be him.


Yeah, it's Curtis

This is his entrance v Sami the other week. What I'd pay to see Sami's face as Curtis is making his entrance lol.


----------



## NeyNey

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> What I'd pay to see Sami's face as Curtis is making his entrance lol.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Striker

Asenath said:


> The other superstars keep borrowing his bits. Last week, Punk borrowed his "This is what your garbage wrestling deathmatch fuckery does to the bodies of young indie wrestlers," rant and this week <3 Brad Maddox <3 borrowed his, "I've wanted all my life is to be a wrestler, even though everyone in the world told me no," spiel.


Lol at acting like these promos aren't very common in wrestling.

Foleys whole AE character was based off of the people telling him he couldn't make it.


----------



## TD Stinger

Eddie Ray said:


> I'm SICK of the other guys on the roster stealing his material. Maddox has always been stealing Ambrose's shit though so what more do I expect.


And what exactly did he steal from him? Maddox has been on TV a few times and has cut one promo about his dream of being a WWE superstar. Unless you' re talking about FCW (which doesn't really count), not sure what you're talking about.


----------



## Eddie Ray

TD Stinger said:


> And what exactly did he steal from him? Maddox has been on TV a few times and has cut one promo about his dream of being a WWE superstar. Unless you' re talking about FCW (which doesn't really count), not sure what you're talking about.


I was talking about FCW which to me, counts cause he could have kept that up and stolen his gimmick, thankfully he dropped it. I'm not concerned about Punk doing it, I know he likes Ambrose and understands his hype so he is probably teasing/ trolling us.


----------



## MattMurdock

Oddly enough, this thread is one of the reasons I've got back into wrestling, I just by chance came across the video on a site I'm a member of (football site- soccer for some of you guys) and was intrigued and started watching all of what had happened in Tna and WWE since i'd stopped watching (not all of it of course, the unentertaining stuff was skipped - loved the SES, Beer Money, nexus, austin aries (i'd watched small bits of ROH aswell) love Daniel Bryan, Jericho is probably my favourite of all time though) Ambrose/moxley's promos are some of the most interesting stuff I've watched in the wrestling world for years, bloody love him.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Is Ambrose still around? I feel like I haven't heard anything about him for months. Is he on NXT?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

He had a tag match with Corey Graves recently I think. Also one against Brodie Lee or something like that.


----------



## NeyNey

> Is Ambrose still around? I feel like I haven't heard anything about him for months. Is he on NXT?





Flocka Ambrose said:


> He had a tag match with Corey Graves recently I think. Also one against Brodie Lee or something like that.


Jeah. 
He wrestled at some NXT Live Events (last one was on Thursday, that was the tag match.  ) 
and in a Dark Match of the NXT tapings the last month. 

Before that, he had a few matches on Raw House Shows against McGillicutty and Santino Marella.



Spoiler: Resumée :B 



11/01










10/25










10/13










10/11


----------



## iamnotanugget

I wonder why they have him doing NXT dark matches and house shows when he's not even on the show. And why don't they have him doing dark matches for Raw or Smackdown instead? I wish they would at least have him on NXT (even though he's too good for that show) so that he could be doing SOMETHING. How frustrating!


----------



## truk83

iamnotanugget said:


> I wonder why they have him doing NXT dark matches and house shows when he's not even on the show. And why don't they have him doing dark matches for Raw or Smackdown instead? I wish they would at least have him on NXT (even though he's too good for that show) so that he could be doing SOMETHING. How frustrating!


How can he be to good for any show? I'm a fan of his, but I wouldn't mind him in NXT, and I don't think he is "too big" of a deal for that show at all. I wouldn't mind his debut already, and I can't believe it is taking this long. He would be the perfect heel for Rollins to feud with. Those two have wrestled before, and have some ring chemistry. If NXT is about giving the WWE that breakout star, he has to be at the front of it.


----------



## iamnotanugget

The reason I say that is because Ialways thought of NXT as the show where developmental talent go to improve their character development, ring skills, and mic skills. I don't really feel like he needs improvement in those areas except maybe ring skills but even then I don't think he is bad in that. There has to be a reason they won't even put him on NXT. And I totally would be okay with him on there feuding with Rollins. At least that would be better than what they have him doing now.


----------



## Eddie Ray

I would say he hasn't been doing raw and smackdown dark matches due to the fact that they are on tour a lot lately so it would be a hassle for Dean to just keep tagging a long.


----------



## RDEvans

So Ambrose is from Ohio, right? Since Raw will be in Ohio this Monday how about debut ambrose then by him jumping in the ring as if he wwere a deranged fan hits Maddox with a kick which helps brad maddox win and is dragged away by security, while he is being dragged he cuts a promo saying " This sunday the world will end and I come to take over and I will make sure that Ryback and "Superman" never walk out of the match on two feet like the pathetic parasitical a$$ kissers they are


----------



## truk83

I still say they can debut this guy as a top "face". He should heckle the heels when they give promos. Guys like Ziggler, Sandow, Cesaro, or even The Miz. I like the idea of having him handcuffed, and taken away from the event by Police. That gives him this edge that the WWE needs from it's own "face" stars. Week in, and week out he shows up heckling WWE heels. Finally someone like Wade Barrett is sick of it, and attacks him. Make it seem as real as possible, and possibly throw in a couple of stiff punches to sell the moment. His debut has to be shocking, but at the same time subtle.


----------



## NeyNey

RDEvans said:


> So Ambrose is from Ohio, right? Since Raw will be in Ohio this Monday how about debut ambrose then


It would be nice, but remember everybody saying that about the 1000. Raw episode? :vince2
...but.. never say never. 



> I still say they can debut this guy as a top "face". He should heckle the heels when they give promos. Guys like Ziggler, Sandow, Cesaro, or even The Miz. I like the idea of having him handcuffed, and taken away from the event by Police. That gives him this edge that the WWE needs from it's own "face" stars. Week in, and week out he shows up heckling WWE heels. Finally someone like Wade Barrett is sick of it, and attacks him.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

NeyNey said:


> Jeah.
> He wrestled at some NXT Live Events (last one was on Thursday, that was the tag match.  )
> and in a Dark Match of the NXT tapings the last month.
> 
> Before that, he had a few matches on Raw House Shows against McGillicutty and Santino Marella.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Resumée :B
> 
> 
> 
> 11/01
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10/25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10/13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10/11


I see, thanks for the update.

I feel his debut will be right after Wrestlemania. He should be the next debut since he isn't on the NXT show and does the dark matches for RAW and Smackdown.


----------



## CM Jewels

Is he still rocking the same music?

Probably the only thing about his character I _don't_ like at the moment. lol.

Bray has him beat in that area right now.


----------



## Eddie Ray

CM Jewels said:


> Is he still rocking the same music?
> 
> Probably the only thing about his character I _don't_ like at the moment. lol.
> 
> Bray has him beat in that area right now.


I like his theme, it has an old school feel about it which matches his style as a very old school kinda wrestler.


----------



## Asenath

Is it just me or does the Dean in CM Jewels' icon sort of look like Johnny McGovern?


----------



## JoseBxNYC

I'm surprised Maddox debuted before him.


----------



## NeyNey

Last night I had a dream that he'll debut on monday. :lol 
Attacking Maddox. :lmao

Oh and I see, Ambrose did another NXT live event yesterday. 



> In an explosive eight-man tag for the main event, Dean Ambrose shockingly teamed up with one of his former foes, Seth Rollins, along with CJ Parker and Bo Dallas. Across the ring stood Kassius Ohno, Corey Graves, Erick Rowan, and Leo Kruger. The elimination styled match up left the fans in attendance on edge – Dean getting eliminated by Corey Graves after a submission. However, in the end Seth Rollins was the last man standing allowing his team – Dean, included, to receive the victory.

























































...More

(Dat Arms...)


----------



## Mike Hauncho

I'm thinking he's debuting Monday and will be competing in the SS 10 man match. The match he had yesterday at FCW seems to be a prep match for him to get ready.


----------



## Asenath

NeyNey said:


> (Dat Arms...)



And dat back. . .


----------



## Cookie Monster

You can tell he's getting bigger, much prefer the chest hair and facial hair too.


----------



## Asenath

Vaguely unrelated, but will someone hold Bo Dallas down and cut his hair? It's starting to oppress my spirit.


----------



## krai999

NeyNey said:


> Last night I had a dream that he'll debut on monday. :lol
> Attacking Maddox. :lmao
> 
> Oh and I see, Ambrose did another NXT live event yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...More
> 
> (Dat Arms...)


give him more time to develope more muscles so that he would be more of the full package in the wwe


----------



## Asenath

Just as long as he stays off that gas.


----------



## NeyNey

krai999 said:


> give him more time to develope more muscles so that he would be more of the full package in the wwe


Don't change your post man, I wanted to quote it and add " bama " because it was kind of a good idea.


----------



## the frenchise

Just debut this guy damnit!

He's been developping his shape quite seriously, i'm impressed. Ohno should start thinking doing the same... Seriously.

Not a big fan of his ring attire (ambrose i mean), but it has an old school style and i guess he wants to keep it.


----------



## El_Absoluto

If he doesn't debut the next day after SS then it defenitely means they are going to hold him back until after WM which is stupid if you ask me.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Oh my god Ambrose is getting huge. :O

btw am I the only one but does CJ Parker look like a white Kofi to anybody else in that first pic?


----------



## HeatWave

RDEvans said:


> So Ambrose is from Ohio, right? Since Raw will be in Ohio this Monday how about debut ambrose then by him jumping in the ring as if he wwere a deranged fan hits Maddox with a kick which helps brad maddox win and is dragged away by security, while he is being dragged he cuts a promo saying " This sunday the world will end and I come to take over and I will make sure that Ryback and "Superman" never walk out of the match on two feet like the pathetic parasitical a$$ kissers they are


Going to my first WWE show this Monday so i hope he does make an appearance..YouTubed the guy in the spring and loved what I saw so hopefully Monday night is the night


----------



## NeyNey

HeatWave said:


> Going to my first WWE show this Monday so i hope he does make an appearance..YouTubed the guy in the spring and loved what I saw so hopefully Monday night is the night


Nice! 

Make an Ambrose sign. :young


----------



## CM Jewels

His back is ripped.


----------



## Smoogle

well i can agree with you guys he's definitely getting shreaded and adding more muscle


----------



## Smoogle

is luke harper copying Dean ambrose's mannerisms lol?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

He's 6'4 so if he continues to get this muscular, and his already proven abilities on the mic...:mark:


----------



## Mr.Cricket

Do you guys imagine Ambrose ever being face? or is he heel for life?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

mr cricket said:


> Do you guys imagine Ambrose ever being face? or is he heel for life?


He should be a heel for life, like Barret, but I can see him being a tweener more-so than a pure face.


----------



## CM Jewels

Hippo.


----------



## x78

mr cricket said:


> Do you guys imagine Ambrose ever being face? or is he heel for life?


He could be a top badass face. Not all faces have to be corny, smiling Cena-clones. I imagine that after a while Ambrose will get to the stage Orton was at, where he was getting cheers regardless because he was such a badass. Hopefully he doesn't end up as stale as Orton.


----------



## blur

>


He looks like Chuck Norris in here. 


Damn he's getting big.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

x78 said:


> He could be a top badass face. Not all faces have to be corny, smiling Cena-clones. I imagine that after a while Ambrose will get to the stage Orton was at, where he was getting cheers regardless because he was such a badass. Hopefully he doesn't end up as stale as Orton.


Yea. If he ever becomes a face, he should be a badass face like Austin was. I just cant imagine him being the oldschool face #174827 like Bret Hart or John Cena or Hulk Hogan.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Is he ever going to debut? He was clearly planned to debut sometime earlier in the year with the Foley angle... The holding off is kind of getting ridiculous.


----------



## Asenath

Probably better if they hold off on the debut for now. There's no place to put him. 

Maddox got promoted because they needed someone to rescue this disastrous storyline. He's totes adorbs, but I highly doubt he'll be built up to fan favorite after his run as Bad Ref. And I'm assuming nobody wanted him to debut as Fandango, amirite?


----------



## The #Heel

CM Jewels said:


> Hippo.


Where'd you get this? It's not online yet, is it??


----------



## Cookie Monster

Can you imagine if the WWE fucked this guy up by debuting him face.


----------



## Telos

The #Heel said:


> Where'd you get this? It's not online yet, is it??


It's screencaps of a Dean Ambrose CAW from WWE 13.


----------



## Ray

I think they want him Cody Rhodes ripped before going on television. He DEFINITELY got ripped the last year or so. This is him in CZW:


----------



## KO Lariat

Dean Ambrose should talk to ever Drew, Riley, and Tyson are getting advice from. They got significantly huge in a short time


----------



## KO Lariat

Eddie Ray said:


> I'm SICK of the other guys on the roster stealing his material. Maddox has always been stealing Ambrose's shit though so what more do I expect.


What else has Maddox stole from Dean? I know he ripped him off with the FCW promo. What else did he steal? I really dont know


----------



## Asenath

Jon Jones said:


> I think they want him Cody Rhodes ripped before going on television. He DEFINITELY got ripped the last year or so. This is him in CZW:


He looks so stoned here. I think part of the improvement in his physique could be attributed to cutting the cheetos out of his diet.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

He's taller than ryback and is getting super ripped. Awesome.


----------



## Kratosx23

Asenath said:


> Probably better if they hold off on the debut for now. There's no place to put him.
> 
> Maddox got promoted because they needed someone to rescue this disastrous storyline. He's totes adorbs, but I highly doubt he'll be built up to fan favorite after his run as Bad Ref. And I'm assuming nobody wanted him to debut as Fandango, amirite?


Well, they could always MAKE a place to put him. But then again, that's what non lazy people do, I shouldn't expect Vince and WWE creative to understand that.

Seriously, with all the dead weight on this roster, they can't find ANYTHING for him? Sandow, Ryback and Cesaro just squashed people for months, what's wrong with that? They all got a direction/angle/feud eventually. Just have him beat people up and cut promos, better than wasting his talent by not even showing it.


----------



## NeyNey

Flocka Ambrose said:


> He's taller than ryback and is getting super ripped. Awesome.


Isn't that great?!?!?!?!? :mark:


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Asenath said:


> He looks so stoned here. I think part of the improvement in his physique could be attributed to cutting the cheetos out of his diet.


If you're referring to him smoking weed, he didn't(doesn't). 
I listened to an interview with him a while ago and he said that everyone always thinks that he's a pot head because of the way he looks/talks and all his friends are but he's tried it and didn't like it.

I'm guessing that he's been told to tone up and because he isn't doing that many NXT shows, he has time too.

I'm not complaining, he looks realllly good.


----------



## Cookie Monster

I still think they should debut him how they debuted Edge. It would certainly be different to the way they debut new guys this day and age.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Y'all won't flip if he gets a regular debut and just progresses from there?


----------



## NeyNey

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Y'all won't flip if he gets a regular debut and just progresses from there?


Either way, I'll hyperventilate. 
I will let myself be surprised.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

NeyNey said:


> Either way, I'll hyperventilate.
> I will let myself be surprised.


Me too, I just wanna see him do SOMETHING! Cut a promo! Do a vignette! Wrestle a match! Beat somebody up! :mark: (everytime I see that emoticon I think of NeyNey )


----------



## Neil_totally

Cookie Monster said:


> I still think they should debut him how they debuted Edge. It would certainly be different to the way they debut new guys this day and age.


how did Edge debut? Was it not in that vampire thing? I can't recall..


----------



## new_year_new_start

Edge had this weird gimmick where they'd film him beating up random people in the street.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Neil_totally said:


> how did Edge debut? Was it not in that vampire thing? I can't recall..


Vignettes aired of Edge beating up homeless people in the street, strange. For Ambrose though you'd have him being the sort of loner on the street walking around, you'd hear his voice over the vignette saying that he is coming etc.

Then show him perhaps sitting up in the rafters like Edge did whilst having people like JBL or JR who actually put over talent say there is the hottest free agent in the wrestling industry right now, or something along those lines.

It gets him in the light of television without having him involved in squash matches like Cesaro, Tensai, Brodus Clay and Ryback got.


----------



## PlayaTaylor

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOWS7K2HrTc&feature=my_watch_later_videos&list=WL837BDB43B999A8EF
Just found this awesome promo of Ambrose. Knowone has posted it on here, I found it on my own. One of the best out there of Ambrose. Enjoy!
Cannot waiiittttttt to the inevitable happens!


----------



## PlayaTaylor

Pumped.


----------



## Striker

Anyone have any normal Dean promos? I want to see how he can work the mic with a "normal" character. Don't know the wording.


----------



## krai999

Striker said:


> Anyone have any normal Dean promos? I want to see how he can work the mic with a "normal" character. Don't know the wording.






here's one

here's another


----------



## THA_WRESTER

have a feeling their going to make this guy work out as much as possible and have him debut after mania


----------



## NeyNey

Striker said:


> Anyone have any normal Dean promos? I want to see how he can work the mic with a "normal" character. Don't know the wording.












A little one:






Some Indie stuff, too?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

It's official... I f'n LOVE THIS GUY! :mark: Just watched and listened him talk for over 2 hours. Great stories there, from the HWA days to Puerto Rico, IPW, CZW, FIP, ROH and DGUSA/EVOLVE days. He also tells about his dark match tenure with WWE in 2006. 

Did you guys know that he was very close to signing a developmental deal back in 2007? If not for the massive ESPN list of steroid users which led for Batista's, Funaki's, Nitro's etc's suspensions, he would've gotten the job, but the guy who promised him the job, Nova /Simon Dean, got fired just four days after that. Probably had something to do with the roids.


----------



## NeyNey

MoxleyMoxx said:


> It's official... I f'n LOVE THIS GUY! :mark: Just watched and listened him talk for over 2 hours. It's the interview from Stories from the Streets, and trust me when I tell you, it's so awesome. Great stories there, from the HWA days to Puerto Rico, IPW, CZW, FIP, ROH and DGUSA/EVOLVE days. He also tells about his dark match tenure with WWE in 2006.
> 
> Did you guys know that he was very close to signing a developmental deal back in 2007? If not for the massive ESPN list of steroid users which led for Batista's, Funaki's, Nitro's etc's suspensions, he would've gotten the job, but the guy who promised him the job, Nova /Simon Dean, got fired just four days after that. Probably had something to do with the roids.


Oh my god.. this sounds so *awesome*... 
I so wanna watch this...

I. would do. _*ANYTHING* _for you, if you upload it somewhere. Or maybe just the audio, I don't care. :lol
Anything. Buttler/Slave/Bodyguard for life, making breakfast for you every day, beating people up you don't like B), singing lullabys if you can't sleep... 

I don't know. _Anything_. Just ask me.
One day I'll buy it for sure, but right now it isn't possible. 
And I'm the most impatient person I know.


----------



## AntMan

Here's his best "normal" promos in my opinion.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

NeyNey said:


> Oh my god.. this sounds so *awesome*...
> I so wanna watch this...
> 
> I. would do. _*ANYTHING* _for you, if you upload it somewhere. Or maybe just the audio, I don't care. :lol
> Anything. Buttler/Slave/Bodyguard for life, making breakfast for you every day, beating people up you don't like B), singing lullabys if you can't sleep...
> 
> I don't know. _Anything_. Just ask me.
> One day I'll buy it for sure, but right now it isn't possible.
> And I'm the most impatient person I know.


just the audio wouldn't do justice for it. You'd miss the great facial expressions and gestures he makes for the whole 2+ hours.  but yea... I'll consider about uploading that.


----------



## NeyNey

MoxleyMoxx said:


> just the audio wouldn't do justice for it. You'd miss the great facial expressions and gestures he makes for the whole 2+ hours.


:mark:


MoxleyMoxx said:


> but yea... I'll consider about uploading that.


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: ?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

MoxleyMoxx said:


> just the audio wouldn't do justice for it. You'd miss the great facial expressions and gestures he makes for the whole 2+ hours.  but yea... I'll consider about uploading that.


:cheer:cheer For me too please???!!!!

It'll tide us over until they finally let him debut.


----------



## krai999

yes please upload it will be gratful


----------



## Eddie Ray

yes! i've been wanting to see it for ages. thank you!


----------



## dwiddle

Watched that DVD about a year ago, never talked about it though cos I wouldn't be suprised if a LOT of that shit he said would get him in trouble haha. Seriously non-PG stuff in there.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

I'll let you guys know whenever I've uploaded it. Be advised tho, it'll probably get taken down quite fast.


----------



## The Ice King

We are ever so grateful!!!
Where are you thinking about uploading it???


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Human Nature said:


> We are ever so grateful!!!
> Where are you thinking about uploading it???


Probably Dailymotion. Hopefully I dont get in trouble because of this tho.


----------



## Eddie Ray

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Probably Dailymotion. Hopefully I dont get in trouble because of this tho.


the worst that will happen is it gets taken down and possibly having your account suspended...which is fine cause you can just make a new one. also remember to site the fair use act to limit the possibility of repercussions.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Eddie Ray said:


> the worst that will happen is it gets taken down and possibly having your account suspended...which is fine cause you can just make a new one. also remember to site *the fair use act* to limit the possibility of repercussions.


whats that? do you mean the "I do not own this blablabla"- thing?


----------



## NeyNey

> Watched that DVD about a year ago, never talked about it though cos I wouldn't be suprised if a LOT of that shit he said would get him in trouble haha.





> Probably Dailymotion. Hopefully I dont get in trouble because of this tho.


You really will do it? :mark: OMG! :mark:
As I said before: Ask what you want, you get it from me.

Maybe take it down after one day or so, just to be on the safe side. ^^
I'm sure everybody will check this thread now at regular intervals. :brock


----------



## Striker

Thanks for the promos guys. Really liked them.

Interested to how the WWE would make him change his character.


----------



## Eddie Ray

MoxleyMoxx said:


> whats that? do you mean the "I do not own this blablabla"- thing?


copy this into the discription box

"Copyright Disclaimer Under Section 107 of the Copyright Act 1976, allowance is made for fair use for purposes such as criticism, comment, news reporting, teaching, scholarship, and research. Fair use is a use permitted by copyright statute that might otherwise be infringing. Non-profit, educational or personal use tips the balance in favor of fair use"


----------



## Eddie Ray

its not a fail safe but you will see many a youtube video with that in its description to avoid account suspension.


----------



## NeyNey

Damn, the Postal Service is_ expensive_. 
I would have bought the DVD now. But 37 $ instead of 20 $...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Spoiler































She obviously meant Jon Moxley


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Eddie Ray said:


> its not a fail safe but you will see many a youtube video with that in its description to avoid account suspension.


Thanks!

I'd suggest using something like KeepVid to dl it because you never know when their gonna take it down.

oh and NeyNey, same here. 37€ for a DVD is no-no for me. Even tho it's not a DVD, its a f'n DVD and Ambrose is in it. :mark:


----------



## NeyNey

MoxleyMoxx said:


> oh and NeyNey, same here. 37€ for a DVD is no-no for me. Even tho it's not a DVD, its a f'n DVD and Ambrose is in it. :mark:


Well, I have convert 25,41 $ on my bank account now, so not right now.








But as soon as I get new money, that's the first thing I'll do! Because you're fucking right! (Y)


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Should be up in an hour or so *IF* there's no significant problems!


----------



## NeyNey

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Should be up in an hour or so *IF* there's no significant problems!


----------



## ColtofPersonality

Any update on the video percentage? 8*D


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

ColtofPersonality said:


> Any update on the video percentage? 8*D


Moviemaker was about to convert it when the goddamn computer crashed. Now I have to start all over with the converting. It's quite late here, so I'll do it as soon as I wake up, promise. 
Sorry for all of you who waited for this to be uploaded today, but mark my words, its worth the wait.


----------



## Telos

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Moviemaker was about to convert it when the goddamn computer crashed. Now I have to start all over with the converting. It's quite late here, so I'll do it as soon as I wake up, promise.
> Sorry for all of you who waited for this to be uploaded today, but mark my words, its worth the wait.


No sweat, really appreciate you doing this for us. Whenever it's ready, it'll be worth it.


----------



## NeyNey

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Moviemaker was about to convert it when the goddamn computer crashed. Now I have to start all over with the converting. It's quite late here, so I'll do it as soon as I wake up, promise.
> Sorry for all of you who waited for this to be uploaded today, but mark my words, its worth the wait.


No prob lol.  

Well then, good night! 
Take your time, you don't have to do it after you wake up. 
Do it, if you find time for it.  



> Sorry for all of you who waited


If we can wait months for Ambroses debut, we can wait for your vid, too. xD


----------



## The Ice King

Definitely appreciate it. We've all obviously haven't seen and It's been out for quite some time, so waiting another day is not a big deal at all.


----------



## Eddie Ray

mega thanks in advance for this, hope to see it up soon so i can watch it while drawing in my studio. ALL HAIL MOXLEYMOXX!


----------



## The #Heel

I actually bought it myself a few weeks ago. It really is amazing. The interview taught me a lot about him I didn't even know. Not to mention, the matches on the bonus disks are AMAZING! Worth the $37, imo.

Also, to the person talking about the AJ/Cena messages being for Ambrose... I considered that too. Until AJ said "you hacked into John Cena's phone?" "Cena"... not just Jon. :/


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

The #Heel said:


> I actually bought it myself a few weeks ago. It really is amazing. The interview taught me a lot about him I didn't even know. Not to mention, the matches on the bonus disks are AMAZING! Worth the $37, imo.
> 
> Also, to the person talking about the AJ/Cena messages being for Ambrose... I considered that too. Until AJ said "you hacked into John Cena's phone?" "Cena"... not just Jon. :/


Can you like upload or something? To a file sharing site.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Okay guys, first part coming in around 10 minutes! I'll edit this post to put the link into all of the parts.
I'd recommend using KeepVid or similar program to download it.

E: *WARNING* THE FOLLOWING VIDEO(S) CONTAINS EXPLICIT MOX LANGUAGE

Part 1: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xv2vum_i-m-just-a-sick-guy-part-1_sport

Part 2: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xv2w9o_i-m-just-a-sick-guy-part-2_sport

Part 3: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xv2wqu_i-m-just-a-sick-guy-part-3_sport

Part 4: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xv2wtt_i-m-just-a-sick-guy-part-4_sport


----------



## Eddie Ray

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Okay guys, first part coming in around 10 minutes! I'll edit this post to put the link into all of the parts.
> I'd recommend using KeepVid or similar program to download it.


awesomesauce! this will make today more bearable.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

So, it's up! Does it work? Comments? It's my first video ever I uploaded so there could be something I did wrong. But yeah, enjoy!


----------



## Eddie Ray

MoxleyMoxx said:


> So, it's up! Does it work? Comments? It's my first video ever I uploaded so there could be something I did wrong. But yeah, enjoy!


link?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Eddie Ray said:


> link?


Couple posts up.


----------



## Telos

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Couple posts up.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Couple posts up.


Thank you sooooooo much, I really appreciate this.
I've wanted to watch it for so long.


----------



## NeyNey

> Okay guys, first part coming in around 10 minutes! I'll edit this post to put the link into all of the parts.
> I'd recommend using KeepVid or similar program to download it.
> 
> E: *WARNING* THE FOLLOWING VIDEO(S) CONTAINS EXPLICIT MOX LANGUAGE
> 
> Part 1: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xv2...y-part-1_sport
> 
> Part 2: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xv2...y-part-2_sport
> 
> Part 3: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xv2...y-part-3_sport
> 
> Part 4: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xv2...y-part-4_sport


*OH MY GOOOOD!*
Will buy some food and watch it in 30 minutes!!!
Thank you so much!! :lol
I'll be back in 4 hours or something. 



>


(Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

NeyNey said:


> *OH MY GOOOOD!*
> Will buy some food and watch it in 30 minutes!!!
> Thank you so much!! :lol
> I'll be back in 4 hours or something.
> 
> 
> 
> (Y)(Y)(Y)


My pleasure dude!

a little something I did in about 2 minutes:


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

nvm i have teh downs


----------



## Eddie Ray

looks like i watched it just in time. that was great, thanks a lot. he is certainly one of the most well rounded, smart performers in the business today.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

The videos are still there, the link just doesn't work for some reason. Flocka, I PM'd the link to the part 1 for you.


----------



## jamal.

Thank you very much MoxleyMoxx!


----------



## Markey Mark

I've just recently started following jon moxley/dean ambrose and i officially have a new favorite wrestler! he has an old school style of wrestling and his mic skills are something i havent seen in a long long time. he is the complete package! hopefully he will debut soon. but the true purpose of this post is, can someone suggest some matches or something that they found extremely entertaining?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Markey Mark said:


> I've just recently started following jon moxley/dean ambrose and i officially have a new favorite wrestler! he has an old school style of wrestling and his mic skills are something i havent seen in a long long time. he is the complete package! hopefully he will debut soon. but the true purpose of this post is, can someone suggest some matches or something that they found extremely entertaining?


I'd recommend some matches from FCW against Seth Rollins and William Regal. 

vs William Regal, FCW TV, 06.11.2011
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtAi9zbVc_w

vs William Regal, FCW TV, 15.07.2012
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1b-q0cAkboc

vs Seth Rollins, FCW TV, 18.09.2011
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRm-2loMupM

vs Damien Sandow, FCW TV, 11.12.2011
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qFD4oelwuM

vs Seth Rollins, FCW TV, 24.06.2012
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBq--a0YBlA

vs Seth Rollins, FCW TV, 14.08.2011
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FxoC69v58w


----------



## Markey Mark

MoxleyMoxx said:


> I'd recommend some matches from FCW against Seth Rollins and William Regal.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation man. The FCW 15 Championship match between Ambrose and Rollins has future wrestlemania headliner written all over it.


----------



## NeyNey

Finished watching now, thanks again man! (Y)(Y)(Y)

It was really really really awesome. 
Can't tell what I like or remember the most, 
it was just an fucking awesome interesting masterpiece as a whole.  
I owe you one. I so owe you one.



> can someone suggest some matches or something that they found extremely entertaining?



*MoxleyMoxx* posted some awesome matches. 
Let's see... Here are some, I found entertaining too. 



Spoiler: Some of my fav matches

















 (Part 1)




 (Part 2)

I liked his match vs. CM Punk, too:






If you like CZW, I liked some of his matches there very much. 

Thumbtack Jack vs. Jon Moxley 

Robert Anthony vs. Jon Moxley (Don't watch the end if you can't see blood.)

There are even more, but I don't have time to look them up right now.


----------



## Markey Mark

I apologize but i dont have time to go through 350 pages of this discussion thread but what video are you guys talking about? Once again i appreciate the recommendations for good matches especially the ones outside of the wwe/fcw.


----------



## The Ice King

Oh no! I'm at work and don't get off for another 7 hours. I really hope It's still up by then! Usually Dailymotion doesn't care so we'll see! Ahhh, I want to get home.


----------



## NeyNey

Markey Mark said:


> I apologize but i dont have time to go through 350 pages of this discussion thread but what video are you guys talking about?


Jon Moxley interview from the DVD which Moxxy cool2) uploaded: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xv2vum_i-m-just-a-sick-guy-part-1_sport#.UKPaNmf3XTo


----------



## Markey Mark

Oh ok. I am also at work and Daily Motion doesnt come through on my laptop. That Sammi Callihan match was good a little sloppy but overall a pretty good match. A little off topic but Callihan was a fat fucker back in the day! But once again i appreciate all the recommendations if anyone can think of anymore please let me know. I am completely consumed by his character and his old school wrestling ability.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Markey Mark said:


> Oh ok. I am also at work and Daily Motion doesnt come through on my laptop. That Sammi Callihan match was good a little sloppy but overall a pretty good match. A little off topic but Callihan was a fat fucker back in the day! But once again i appreciate all the recommendations if anyone can think of anymore please let me know. I am completely consumed by his character and his old school wrestling ability.


Yea, it's sloppy but both of them were pretty green at the time. And yea, Callihan has lost a shitload of weight.


----------



## NeyNey

Yeah. xD
Well, I was not looking for the best matches ever, I was looking 
for some I enjoyed and had fun watchting. 


> if anyone can think of anymore please let me know.


If you wanna look for yourself, here is a Playlist with a lot of his indy matches, it begins in 2006 and ends with his last indy match.


----------



## Markey Mark

i dont want to jinx this but it would be almost impossible for wwe to drop the ball with Ambrose. With the mic skills he possesses i dont think anyone could fuck this up. if they did it would be a bigger mistake than TNA dropping the ball with Punk. Also i would give my left nut to see Ambrose vs. Rollins vs. Punk vs. Bryan in a fatal four way. wouldnt give a shit if it was a house show or the main event to wrestlemania, just want to see it.


----------



## NeyNey

> Also i would give my left nut to see Ambrose vs. Rollins vs. Punk vs. Bryan in a fatal four way. wouldnt give a shit if it was a house show or the main event to wrestlemania, just want to see it.


I wanna see Ziggler selling a clothesline from Ambrose some day.


----------



## Markey Mark

Vince and the WWE just need to let him say and/or do whatever he wants to do. And let him get over by any means necessary.


----------



## Telos

Ambrose is my most anticipated debut since this:






Goosebumps every time I see that clip.

I will seriously mark the fuck out when Ambrose finally gets the call on Raw or SmackDown (hopefully Raw). I hope they do it in a smark city like New York or Philly or Chicago (as in the above clip) where a decent number of fans will recognize him and give him the appropriate pop.


----------



## DOPA

Ambrose is such a special talent. I'm getting a bit impatient that he isn't debuting yet.


----------



## Asenath

Crusade said:


> Ambrose is such a special talent. I'm getting a bit impatient that he isn't debuting yet.


I know I'm new on this bandwagon - in my defense, I hadn't watched more than 30 minutes of wrestling in 10 years before about June - but I'm willing to be patient. If waiting until after Wrestlemania (or whenever) means he might get a storyline, instead of just showing up like some of the other new guys, I'm willing to wait.

Also, it means he has more time to get ripped, which will appeal to the casuals.


----------



## DOPA

Asenath said:


> I know I'm new on this bandwagon - in my defense, I hadn't watched more than 30 minutes of wrestling in 10 years since about June - but I'm willing to be patient. If waiting until after Wrestlemania (or whenever) means he might get a storyline, instead of just showing up like some of the other new guys, I'm willing to wait.
> 
> Also, it means he has more time to get ripped, which will appeal to the casuals.


Well I've been waiting for months and months now haha so thats probably why. But I see what you are saying. For sure I want Ambrose's debut to have a big impact and mean something rather than just a squash match like they did for all the other debuts this year. Rather they handled it in a big way after mania than gave him a shitty debut next week.


----------



## The Ice King

It's still up! About to grab some food, and watch it! This will definitely help me stop being so impatient with him not debuting yet!


----------



## NeyNey

Human Nature said:


> It's still up! About to grab some food, and watch it! This will definitely help me stop being so impatient with him not debuting yet!


It will dude, it will. 
Have fun! (Y)


----------



## Dean/Moxley

Crusade said:


> Ambrose is such a special talent. I'm getting a bit impatient that he isn't debuting yet.


Almost everybody here is impatient, lol. Instead of debuting Ambrose.. we receive Fandango... :no:


----------



## The Ice King

Wow......that was.......wow....
I could listen to him talk forever. I don't know why, but I definitely could. 
What was that? Like a 2 hours and 45 mins? TDKR long, and it felt like nothing. 
The guy is just naturally interesting to say the least. 
I'll probably watch that a few more times. Some great quotes to take from that like:

"Have fun watching wrestling, cause wrestling's fun!" 
(and all the other "wrestling is just fun" quotes from the beginning that I can't remember word for word)

".....with their kick pads, *kicks leg up* 'YAH!'" I was dying!:lmao

I remembered this one really well cause I just love it:
"This is what I'm good at, this is where the gods put me, it's the only talents I've been blessed with, and it's the only thing I like when it comes down to it. And if I pretend I can get along without wrestling, I can't. Cause it's the only thing I really enjoy."


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Human Nature said:


> Wow......that was.......wow....
> I could listen to him talk forever. I don't know why, but I definitely could.
> What was that? Like a 2 hours and 45 mins? TDKR long, and it felt like nothing.
> The guy is just naturally interesting to say the least.
> I'll probably watch that a few more times. Some great quotes to take from that like:
> 
> "Have fun watching wrestling, cause wrestling's fun!"
> (and all the other "wrestling is just fun" quotes from the beginning that I can't remember word for word)
> 
> ".....with their kick pads, *kicks leg up* 'YAH!'" I was dying!:lmao
> 
> I remembered this one really well cause I just love it:
> "This is what I'm good at, this is where the gods put me, it's the only talents I've been blessed with, and it's the only thing I like when it comes down to it. And if I pretend I can get along without wrestling, I can't. Cause it's the only thing I really enjoy."


Ya some great quotes in there. Like you said, he's naturally very interesting, just like fellow Cincinnatian(is it said like that? ) Brian Pillman.


----------



## AntMan

MoxleyMoxx ruies!

I like that Mox is willing to do whatever the promoter wants, but his easy going attitude could hurt him in some ways. I mean I hope he speaks up from time to time.


----------



## new_year_new_start

Ambrose marks screwing him of money by streaming his DVD for free online :lmao


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

new_year_new_start said:


> Ambrose marks screwing him of money by streaming his DVD for free online :lmao


Well, its not like the Ambrose marks are the only ones doing that.


----------



## Eddie Ray

he did say that he would download it if he could. knowing him he doesn't give a damn, trust me, when he debuts he'll be making a fortune out of us in tshirt sales lol


----------



## RDEvans

Well if Cody is out with a concussion they could have Dean Ambrose replace him after all it would make sense since FOley and Ambrose were feuding for awhile


----------



## The Ice King

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Ya some great quotes in there. Like you said, he's naturally very interesting, just like fellow Cincinnatian(is it said like that? ) Brian Pillman.


I don't think we can thank you enough! You're awesome! Really appreciate the upload!


----------



## The #Heel

Eddie Ray said:


> he did say that he would download it if he could. knowing him he doesn't give a damn, trust me, when he debuts he'll be making a fortune out of us in tshirt sales lol


Exactly. Hopefully he gets some cool looking shirts. But idc what's on it, ill buy it anyway. I hate those shirts with the superstars face on it, and stuff like that... but if it's Ambrose? Buying it.


----------



## DJ2334

So where the hell is this guy? He's not even on NXT?


----------



## Asenath

He's on the Raw tour, doing dark matches.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

- We noted before that WWE officials will likely call up some of the developmental Divas from NXT soon to help with roster depth issues. There's been a lot talk about calling up *new Superstars* also, not just new Divas.

_PWInsider_

JUST BRING HIM UP!


----------



## Eddie Ray

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> - We noted before that WWE officials will likely call up some of the developmental Divas from NXT soon to help with roster depth issues. There's been a lot talk about calling up *new Superstars* also, not just new Divas.
> 
> _PWInsider_
> 
> JUST BRING HIM UP!


*hyperventilates* :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Australian

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Okay guys, first part coming in around 10 minutes! I'll edit this post to put the link into all of the parts.
> I'd recommend using KeepVid or similar program to download it.
> 
> E: *WARNING* THE FOLLOWING VIDEO(S) CONTAINS EXPLICIT MOX LANGUAGE
> 
> Part 1: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xv2vum_i-m-just-a-sick-guy-part-1_sport
> 
> Part 2: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xv2w9o_i-m-just-a-sick-guy-part-2_sport
> 
> Part 3: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xv2wqu_i-m-just-a-sick-guy-part-3_sport
> 
> Part 4: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xv2wtt_i-m-just-a-sick-guy-part-4_sport


i absolutely love you haha been looking so hard for interviews with him

thanks bro


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Eddie Ray said:


> *hyperventilates* :mark::mark::mark:


It's ok. He won't debut till after WM.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Australian said:


> i absolutely love you haha been looking so hard for interviews with him
> 
> thanks bro


My pleasure.  And I love you too bro, simply because you have a picture of late great Curt Hennig as your av.


----------



## Smoogle

After listening to those interviews Ambrose seems like he can easily get lost into addiction - hopefully he never feels to down on himself.


----------



## JY57

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe..._PPV_Matches_DVD_Cover_Slater_s_Finisher.html



> - A source close to WWE developmental reports that there is strong talk of calling Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose up to the main roster. They add that we should look for Rollins to drop the NXT Title before the year is over or in early January.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

JY57 said:


> - A source close to WWE developmental reports that there is strong talk of calling Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose up to the main roster. They add that we should look for Rollins to drop the NXT Title before the year is over or in early January.


:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## ScottishLuchador

That Moxley/Abrose interview was really interesting, his explanation of the psychology behind his story-telling is really eloquent.
Not a fan of the CZW-fanboy interviewer, would have preferred to have heard more of his stories from DGUSA/Evolve etc.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe..._PPV_Matches_DVD_Cover_Slater_s_Finisher.html


OMGOMGOMG!:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## iamnotanugget

OMG!!!!!!!!! Please let this be true, please let this be true, please let this be true!!!!!!!


----------



## NeyNey

unk2
I am a sceptical person if it comes to such news. 
I believe it when I see it.


----------



## Blommen

Time to mark out like a bitch! :mark:


----------



## Eddie Ray




----------



## Markey Mark

God i hope this is true!!! As i said before i just started following moxley/ambrose's career and ive been watching alot of his promos. He reminds me of the one and only "The Loose Cannon" Brian Pillman on the mic. I think that would be a good angle for him. A "loose cannon" it hasnt been done in forever. I mean it has but not like how ambrose could.


----------



## Dean/Moxley

God, I hope this is true! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## kobra860

CHAMPviaDQ said:


>


Great show by the way.


----------



## omaroo

Would love Ambrose to debut soon but can't see it happening.

Who would he feud with and how would he debut?


----------



## Eddie Ray

omaroo said:


> Would love Ambrose to debut soon but can't see it happening.
> 
> Who would he feud with and how would he debut?


its hard to say right now due to rushing SS n all...after SS it might become more evident.


----------



## The Ice King

I'm not going to get too excited just in case. But I can't help but :mark: a little!!!


----------



## NeyNey

I guess I'm the only person in the world, who thinks, 
that WWE has a storyline and the right time just didn't come yet. :lol (After the Foley thing)
I don't think they just throw him in like a bone to a dog. 
But you never know. ^^


----------



## Eddie Ray

NeyNey said:


> I guess I'm the only person in the world, who thinks,
> that WWE has a storyline and the right time just didn't come yet. :lol (After the Foley thing)
> I don't think they just throw him in like a bone to a dog.
> But you never know. ^^


agreed. have a feeling this has something to do with Vince's erratic booking :/


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

I just read something similar to that.


> It's been reported over the past week that WWE is looking to call up several divas from developmental to add some depth to the women's division. According to a reliable source, there are also plans for NXT Champion Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose to make their long awaited debuts on the main roster very soon. Rajah.com


 :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## kennedy=god

Randomness here but i was listening to In Utero and i couldn't help but think to myself how good this would be as his entrance music. Would never happen obviously, but it'd be great anyway. His stage presence reminds me of Cobain a bit as well.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwke0Fe7HXk


----------



## iamnotanugget

Um...this was taken today...and he apparently is on a flight on the way to Survivor Series...YOU GUYS!!!!!!!!!! :cheer :cheer


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

iamnotanugget said:


> Um...this was taken today...and he apparently is on a flight on the way to Survivor Series...YOU GUYS!!!!!!!!!! :cheer :cheer


He's with the Raw brand, so anywhere they go on shows or whatever, he's there. He's not going to be a part of the show.


----------



## iamnotanugget

What's the point of that if he's not even doing RAW dark matches? Seems like a waste of time to me. *shrugs*


----------



## Lazynutcracker

iamnotanugget said:


> What's the point of that if he's not even doing RAW dark matches? Seems like a waste of time to me. *shrugs*


well if you want to stay optimistic, I doubt it Punk will win his match cleanly. Who knows, maybe Ambrose will be his help...


----------



## new_year_new_start

iamnotanugget said:


> What's the point of that if he's not even doing RAW dark matches? Seems like a waste of time to me. *shrugs*


You go to shows whether your on the card/doing dark matches or not. 

Also you guys are really naive in believing those dirt-sheet reports that him and Seth are debuting soon


----------



## DOPA

If anything, Rollins is more likely to debut early 2013. Ambrose I have a feeling won't debut until after WM 29 which sucks. And yeah, you have to go to all the shows as part of the Raw or SD brand. So don't read too much into it. We can all hope though.


----------



## Asenath

new_year_new_start said:


> You go to shows whether your on the card/doing dark matches or not.
> 
> Also you guys are really naive in believing those dirt-sheet reports that him and Seth are debuting soon


Seth is busy being the King of NXT. And I'm OK with that because NXT is a really good show. But, like, it seems a waste to have Dean here and there but not on NXT, building hype for himself.


----------



## Eddie Ray

new_year_new_start said:


> You go to shows whether your on the card/doing dark matches or not.
> 
> Also you guys are really naive in believing those dirt-sheet reports that him and Seth are debuting soon


why are you always being a prick about it...let us have our fun, you seem to be the anti-mark to our mark anyway, you are just as bad...


----------



## jamal.

Man, I hope it's true, but I'm trying not to get too excited.


----------



## Cookie Monster

If they didn't have something planned for Ambrose they'd of just stuck him on NXT with the likes of Wyatt and Rollins. It's what is giving me hope that they are actually thinking what to do with Ambrose as opposed to just throwing him out there.


----------



## CM Jewels

dsjvnbkjdfsnvdfbnvdfjbvhdfkiwenjfwenjVFSD
V
DFSBJNVDFJBNJDFNVWEFNCJAQf
wekvnjdsfnv
dfsvdfkbjnvdfnbjvdnfjv fvs
vndfjkvdfvfsvdsf


----------



## new_year_new_start

OHHHHHHHHHH SHIT


----------



## NeyNey

GUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUYS

MY GENITALES EXPLODE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

FUCK!!! HOLY FUCK SHIT AWESOME FUCK FUCK FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shazayum

THERE'S YOUR DEAN AMBROSE BITCHES. No joke I'm actually excited.


----------



## StLSaint_75

/thread


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

OMFG DEAN AMBROSEOMFG DEAN AMBROSEOMFG DEAN AMBROSEOMFG DEAN AMBROSEOMFG DEAN AMBROSEOMFG DEAN AMBROSEOMFG DEAN AMBROSEOMFG DEAN AMBROSEOMFG DEAN AMBROSEOMFG DEAN AMBROSEOMFG DEAN AMBROSEOMFG DEAN AMBROSEOMFG DEAN AMBROSEOMFG DEAN AMBROSEOMFG DEAN AMBROSEOMFG DEAN AMBROSEOMFG DEAN AMBROSEOMFG DEAN AMBROSEOMFG DEAN AMBROSEOMFG DEAN AMBROSEOMFG DEAN AMBROSEOMFG DEAN AMBROSEOMFG DEAN AMBROSEOMFG DEAN AMBROSEOMFG DEAN AMBROSEOMFG DEAN AMBROSEOMFG DEAN AMBROSEOMFG DEAN AMBROSEOMFG DEAN AMBROSEOMFG DEAN AMBROSEOMFG DEAN AMBROSEOMFG DEAN AMBROSEOMFG DEAN AMBROSEOMFG DEAN AMBROSEOMFG DEAN AMBROSEOMFG DEAN AMBROSEOMFG DEAN AMBROSEOMFG DEAN AMBROSEOMFG DEAN AMBROSEOMFG DEAN AMBROSEOMFG DEAN AMBROSE


----------



## El_Absoluto

Finally!

Hopefully tomorrow we'll hear his first promo.


----------



## Trumpet Thief

HOLY FUCKING SHIT 371 PAGES LEADING UP TO THIS HOLY MOTHER OF GOD


----------



## NeyNey

OH MY GOD REPLAY IT AGAIN AND AGAIN AND AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

oh my goooooooooooooooooooooooood :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

HOLY FUCK. Marking the fuck out. Roman Reigns!


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

R.I.P thread.


----------



## Gene_Wilder

disappointed this is what they came up with but at least he's here now


----------



## CM Jewels

dsipvjrigraknvjasndjsnjjsajdcdjsjcvsdjvcds


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly

I'm still stunned.


----------



## NeyNey

OH MY GOD MONDAY NIGHT RAW TOMORROW GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLYYYYYYYYYYYYY FUCKIIIIIIIIIIIING SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT


----------



## El_Absoluto

Loved Heyman's face...

Chaos is here


----------



## blur

I WAS SCREAMING WHEN HE CAME OUT OMG OMG OMG


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

THE FUCKING SECOND COMING OF JESUS CHRIST HAS COME. IM FUCKING HOLY FUCK. ITS FUCKING DEAN AMBROSE. FUCKING SETH ROLLINS. FUCK ROMAN REIGNS BUT FUCKING DEAN AMBROSE.


----------



## Cookie Monster

I really hope this doesn't end with Ryback squashing him and it's just a way to get him on TV at the moment!


----------



## Telos

NeyNey said:


> OH MY GOD MONDAY NIGHT RAW TOMORROW GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLYYYYYYYYYYYYY FUCKIIIIIIIIIIIING SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT


This was more or less my reaction LMAO!


----------



## wkdsoul

Finally, i expect him to be fed to Ryback, but in this group for a while before breaking free and rising to the top.


----------



## RDEvans

:mark::mark::mark::mark:

Yes Ambrose Rollins and Reigns oh yes christmas has came early


----------



## BallinGid

[email protected]#$%&*()(*&$^%#@[email protected][email protected]#@$^#%&*(%u^$#%@$!#[email protected][email protected]


----------



## CamillePunk

Lol they're going to feed all three guys to Ryback.


----------



## blur

OMGFGFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## x78

All three guys will be lost in the shuffle, and end up being fed to Ryback. They all deserved individual debuts.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

I CANT HANDLE THIS OMG :mark: THANK GOD I DECIDED TO STAY UP THE WHOLE NIGHT FOR THIS


----------



## Eddie Ray

words...cannot...express...my joy...


----------



## NeyNey

I cant't sleep now. I'm shaking. Fuck.
FUCK!!!!!!!!!! 
*
HOW AWESOME!!!!!!!!*
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## CM Jewels

I want to hug somebody.


----------



## blur

THIS IS TOO MUCH

MARKING OUT BRO


----------



## iamnotanugget

OH MY GOD! I am so pissed because I just moved from Indianapolis four months ago! I could have seen this in person!!!!


----------



## Dean/Moxley

YES! Mark out!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

Pumped for RAW tomorrow!


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly

He is trending on Twitter.

Holy ****

I thought this day would never come.


----------



## CruzControl

Tomorrow we will see the highest rated Raw ever


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

LOL SETH ROLLINS AND DEAN AMBROSE ARE TRENDING WORLD WIDE ON TWITTER. LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL RATINGS


----------



## blur

ABBROSE TRENDING ON TWITTER OMFGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## NeyNey

Flocka Ambrose said:


> LOL SETH ROLLINS AND DEAN AMBROSE ARE TRENDING WORLD WIDE ON TWITTER. LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL RATINGS



FUCK YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stad

I marked like a little school girl lol. Can't wait for RAW tomorrow.


----------



## Telos

CM Jewels said:


> dsjvnbkjdfsnvdfbnvdfjbvhdfkiwenjfwenjVFSD
> V
> DFSBJNVDFJBNJDFNVWEFNCJAQf
> wekvnjdsfnv
> dfsvdfkbjnvdfnbjvdnfjv fvs
> vndfjkvdfvfsvdsf


LMAO!

I had a delayed reaction, and subsequently marked the fuck out.... I LOVE IT I LOVE IT I LOVE IT

Would rather have Ambrose debut solo but waited so long that I'll take it any way I get it


----------



## Eddie Ray




----------



## Deeds

I missed this one PPV in like three years and he debuts, typical. I'm still excited as fuck though!! SS had better be available to download soon.

HE FINALLY DEBUTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCK YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hoxsfan206

THIS IS THE HARDEST I MARKED IN FUCKING HISTORY GUYS!


----------



## blur

MAKE THIS YOUR SIG OMGFGG


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

NeyNey said:


> I cant't sleep now. I'm shaking. Fuck.
> FUCK!!!!!!!!!!
> *
> HOW AWESOME!!!!!!!!*
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


ME TOO!!! THIS IS TOO AWESOME!!! I CANNOT BELIEVE THIS ACTUALLY HAPPENED


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Eddie Ray said:


>


:mark::mark::mark: Like, holy shit, is this real life?


----------



## FearIs4UP

I marked out like a little kid.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Shit, so that means we can close down this abomination of a thread.


----------



## CM Jewels

Flocka Ambrose said:


> :mark::mark::mark: Like, holy shit, is this real life?


This CAN'T be life bruh.

It just can't.


----------



## Australian

seriosly cant wait for raw,which is a first in ages


----------



## Eddie Ray

Heavenly Invader said:


> Shit, so that means we can close down this abomination of a thread.


stfu


----------



## Cookie Monster

Ambrose will be the mouth piece of this group (if they go down that route), Reigns will be the muscle and Rollins will just be that guy really who is great and exciting in the ring but not got much else. It will be good to get him on the map in the WWE and in front of the fans.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

And all the people saying "oh durr he has no fans blah blah no one cares" That's why even people who aren't marks are fucking marking out. When was the last time people have gone this nuts over a debut?


----------



## RatedR10

Please give him the mic tomorrow night. PLEASE!

Fuck, I didn't expect it... thank god I tuned in to Survivor Series tonight.


----------



## Eddie Ray

save this pic, its history, ppl


----------



## Dice Darwin

Heavenly Invader said:


> Shit, so that means we can close down this abomination of a thread.


Yup. And then someone will make the "Dean Ambrose Post-Debut Discussion Thread" and that won't disappear for the next 15 years.


----------



## x78

Cookie Monster said:


> Ambrose will be the mouth piece of this group (if they go down that route), Reigns will be the muscle and Rollins will just be that guy really who is great and exciting in the ring but not got much else. It will be good to get him on the map in the WWE and in front of the fans.


I'm thinking that Rollins will probably turn on them and align with Cena etc before too long. If he stays as a heel for any extended amount of time then his career will be pretty much ruined.

I hope these three won't just become Punk's lackeys.


----------



## CM Jewels

Eddie Ray said:


> save this pic, its history, ppl


THE GOD.


----------



## Blommen

This behemoth of a thread is one of the craziest things i've ever seen on a message board, and now i suppose it's coming to an end... kind of sad really.


----------



## Headliner

There is a new thread in the SS section. No need for two.


----------

